# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Մրցույթներ > Հավաքածու > Արձակ. Հավաքածու մրցույթ – 6. քվեարկություն և քննարկում:

## Դավիթ

*1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ*

_Երևան, 90-ականների վերջեր:_
Մեր դիմացի շենքի չորրորդ հարկի մեկսենյականոց բնակարանը երկար դադարից հետո վերջապես կենվոր ունեցավ: Մի ուսանող տղա էր՝ Սյունիքի մարզի Անգեղակոթ գյուղից: Անունը Սիփան էր: Ասում էին՝ մի քանի անհաջող փորձից հետո ի վերջո կարողացել էր անվճար ընդունվել ԵՊՀ-ի մաթեմատիկայի և մեխանիկայի ֆակուլտետ ու այսուհետ այդ տանը վարձով պիտի ապրեր:
Բակում նրան համարյա բոլորը՝ հատկապես բակի զրուցարանի անբաժան մաս կազմող մի խումբ սևավոր արական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ խիստ բացասաբար էին վերաբերվում: Սիփանն աշխատում էր նրանց հետ չշփվել, նույնիսկ մի հասարակ բարևից էր խուսափում: Ամեն օր թևի տակ ինչ-որ գծագրեր, գրքեր դրած՝ գալիս ու լուռ անց էր կենում, իսկ սևավորները՝ մասնավորապես նրանց միջից ամենաակտիվը՝ Նարեկը, ում ես մինչև ականջներիս ծայրը սիրահարված էի, երբեք առիթը բաց չէր թողնում՝ նրա հետևից քմծիծաղով գոռալու.
«Ա՛յ տղա Շուրիկ, բա Լիդան ո՞ւր ա… ակնոցներդ ո՞ւր են»:
Մի ընդհանուր քրքիջ էր լսվում ողջ բակում, հետո՝ լռություն: Ընդհատված խինդը վերսկսվում էր այն ժամանակ, երբ Շուրիկը նորից դուրս էր գալիս:
Սկզբից ինձ համար անընդունելի էր նրանց նմանատիպ պահվածքը, մինչև մի օր գիշերվա 4: 30-ին պատուհանից պատահաբար տեսա կիսախավարի մեջ անդադար սենյակի մի ծայրից մյուս ծայրն արագ-արագ գնացող-եկող Շուրիկին ու հասկացա, որ սևավորները զուր չեն նրան էդ օրը գցում: Նա տարօրինակ է և վերջ: Ու ընդհանրապես ո՞նց կարելի է էդպես տարվել էդ մաթեմատիկա կոչվածով: Մարդու «վերնահարկն» առնվազն կիսաքանդ պիտի լինի՝ մաթեմատիկայի մեջ այդքան խորանալու համար: Ատում էի հանրահաշիվն ու երկրաչափությունը: 
Դպրոցի ավարտական քննություններիս մեկ տարի էր մնացել, ու եթե ես չավարտեի դպրոցը, միակ պատճառն այդ զզվելի մաթեմատիկան էր լինելու: Գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտեի: Վիճակս լուրջ էր: Մայրս էլ, խիստ մտահոգված, մի օր ասաց.
«Անի՛, ի՞նչ ա լինելու վերջդ, բարձրագույն տալ չես ուզում, գոնե խելքդ գլուխդ հավաքի, որ դպրոցդ ավարտես»:
«Կավարտեմ էլի, մա՛մ»,- հանգստացնում էի մորս:
Մի օր էլ թե.
Բալես, ես գիտեմ՝ ինչ կանենք. մեր դիմացի շենքում մի տղա կա վարձով ապրող, ասում են՝ մոզգ ա, մի քիչ յանը տարած ա, բայց ընտիր մաթեմ գիտի, արի կլինի՝ թող հետդ մի քիչ պարապի…անունն ի՞նչ էր…թու՜հ…. Ս-ով էր է… իրա պես տարօրինակ անուն էր:
Ս-ով չէր, Շ-ով էր, մա՛մ, Շուրիկի հետ ես, գիտեմ, ու արի կլինի՝ թեման փակենք: Ո՛չ մի Շուրիկ, ո՛չ մի մաթեմ,- արդեն հունից դուրս եկած ու խիստ տոնով ասացի՝ պատկերացնելով Նարեկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը, երբ իմանա, որ Շուրիկն իմ «դասատուն» է: Նրա հետ լինելու բոլոր շանսերս միանգամից հողին կհավասարվեին:
Նկատեցի՝ մայրս ինձնից նեղացավ: 
Հաջորդ առավոտ դպրոց գնացի: Հանրահաշվի ուսուցչուհին գրատախտակի մոտ կանչեց՝ երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա լուծելու: Չստացվեց: Գլխիկոր տեղս նստեցի: Ուսուցչուհուս կողմից հերթական վիրավորանքն ու չավարտելու սպառնալիքը ստացա: Տուն եկա հոգեպես ջախջախված ու էն միտքը, որ մորս նեղացած եմ տեսնելու, ավելի էր հուսահատեցնում ինձ, բայց ի զարմանս ինձ, երբ դուռը բաց արեց, գլխի ընկա, որ ամենևին նեղացած չէ: Ի տարբերություն ինձ՝ ժպտում էր խորամանկ ու խորհրդավոր ժպիտով:
Անի՛, հյուր ունենք:
Էս վիճակիս ինձ մենակ հյուրն էր մնում պակաս, - բարձր ասացի: 
Մայրս միանգամից նշան արեց, որ լուռ մնամ ու անցնեմ հյուրասենյակ: Մտա ներս: Օրվա հաջորդ ծանր հարվածը ստացա: Իմ մտնելուն պես՝ Սիփան-Շուրիկը վեր կացավ բազմոցից ու քաղաքավարի ձեռքը մեկնեց՝ ներկայանալով: Մեր անունները միմյանց ասելուց հետո այդքան չարչրկված «շատ հաճելի է» արտահայտությունը միայն նա արեց: Ես ուղղակի կեղծ ժպտացի:
Շփոթված ու մոլորված մկան նման՝ ընկա մորս լարած թակարդը: Գիտակցեցի, որ փախչելու ոչ մի տեղ չունեմ: Որոշվեց, որ պարապելու ենք շաբաթական երեք օր՝ առավոտյան կանուխ՝ նախքան դպրոց գնալս: Այդպես ինձ համար ապահով էր, քանի որ այդ ժամերին Նարեկը միշտ «լեթարգիական» քնով քնած էր լինում: 
Մեկ ամիս էր՝ Սիփանը մեր տուն էր գալիս: Հասցրել էի բավականին բան սովորել: Այդ ընթացքում համոզվեցի, որ իրականում նա ոչ մի տարօրինակություն էլ չունի: Սովորական տղա է ՝ պարզապես չափից դուրս խելացի: Համոզվել էի նաև, որ հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի զրուցակից է, բայց այդ փաստն ընդունել ու առավել ևս մորս մոտ բարձրաձայնել չէի ուզում: Շուրիկով տարվել պետք չէ: Ինձ Նարեկն է հարկավոր:
Ավարտական քննությունների մեկնարկին մոտ երեք ամիս ժամանակ էր մնացել: Ամռան երեք երկար ու սաստիկ շոգ ամիսներ: Տանը պարապել այլևս չէր լինում: Մտածեցինք, որ ավելի լավ է՝ մեր թաղամասից հեռու մի այգում երեկոյան ժամերի հանդիպենք ու հենց էնտեղ էլ պարապենք: Իրարից առանձին էինք դուրս գալիս, որ սևավորս հանկարծ մեզ միասին չտեսներ:
Մի օր էլ այգում «ուսուցիչս» ինձ շատ անկեղծ գովեց.
Դու հիմա էնքան բան գիտես, որ հանգիստ բուհի ընդունելության քննություններին կարող ես մասնակցել և նույնիսկ՝ընդունվել:
Ծիծաղեցի: Իսկ նա միանգամայն լուրջ էր: 
Դպրոցում արդեն այն աշակերտների ցուցակն էին ուզում, ովքեր ընդունելության քննություն պիտի հանձնեին: Վճռեցի՝ փորձել է պետք: Մի մղիչ ուժ դողդողացող ձեռքերով ցուցակում գրել տվեց՝ Անի Պետրոսյան: 
Երբ նորությունը Սիփանին հայտնեցի, աչքերում փայլ տեսա: Մանկան պես ուրախությամբ լցվեց՝ նրբորեն դիպչելով ձեռքերիս: Ամբողջ մարմնովս միջատներ սկսեցին վազվզել, բայց հիշելով Նարեկին ու մտքումս մեր երկուսի համար կերտած ապագան՝ ձեռքերս շտապ հետ տարա:
Դպրոցի ավարտական քննությունները բարեհաջող անցան: Սպասվածից շատ ավելի բարձր ստացա: Ուրախ էի ես, ուրախ էր Սիփան-Շուրիկը: Հերթը ընդունելության քննություններինն էր: 
Խառն ամբոխը ճեղքելով ՝ մի կերպ դուրս եկա քննասենյակից: Դրսում մայրս ու «ուսուցիչս» անհամբեր ինձ էին սպասում: Մոտեցա ու ասացի, որ լավ եմ գրել: Սիփանը խոսքը բերանումս կիսատ թողնելով՝ գրկեց ինձ.
Ա՛ն, տեսա՞ր… որ ասում էի՝ կարող ես:
Ժպտացի: Ու նորից այդ միջատները՝ այս անգամ ավելի խորքից, արագ-արագ սկսեցին այս ու այն կողմ գնալ: Էլի Նարեկը եկավ աչքիս առաջ: Մի տեսակ հոգնած ու տանջված տեսք ուներ, սակայն այս անգամ նա չդրդեց, որ Սիփանին հետ հրեմ: Հակառակը՝ նրա գրկախառնությանը փոխադարձաբար պատասխանեցի:
Մեկ ամիս անց ընդունվողների ցանկը փակցվեց ԵՊՀ-ի բակում: Ցանկում անունս գտանք: Երջանիկ էի ես, երջանիկ էր Սիփանը: Առանց վարանելու այգի գնացինք: Զբոսնել ու լիցքաթափվել էր պետք: Սիփան-Շուրիկը խնդրեց, որ աչքերս փակեմ: 
«Երևի անակնկալ նվեր ունի»,- մտածեցի: 
Երբ աչքերս փակեցի, լսողությունս մի քանի անգամ ուժեղացավ: Մեր երկուսի շնչառությունները միաձուլվեցին: Նրան ինձ շատ մոտ զգացի: Հետո շուրթերը դիպան իմ պիրկ ու լարված շուրթերին ու…. Նորից Նարեկը: Բայց այս անգամ ՝ մեռած: Հա՛, հենց ես էլ սպանել էի նրան…Ու երջանիկ էի:
Երբէև ներսումս բնակություն հաստատած միջատներն այդչափ արագ չէին վազվզել, ինչպես որ այդ օրը: Թեթևության զգացումով համակվեցի:

Առավոտ: 8: 30: Հանգնված-պատրաստ՝ նստած եմ անկողնուս վրա: Ձեռքիս մեր լուսանկարների ալբոմն է: Աչքերս խոնավ են: Անհանգիստ եմ: Հուզված եմ : Սիրտս սաստիկ արագ է բաբախում: Մտքերս խառն են: 
Անսպասելի՝ նրա ձեռքի ափն ուսիս հայտնվեց: Տեղիցս վեր թռա, բայց չվախեցա: Գրկեց ինձ: Քանի՜ տարի էր անցել, սակայն միջատներս ամեն անգամ, կարծես առաջին անգամ ու նոր եռանդով էին անում իրենց գործը:
Աչքերս ցամաքեցրեց, գլուխս շոյեց, այնուհետ ժամացույցին նայելով՝ տեղից կտրուկ վեր բարձրացավ.
Ա՛ն, ուշացա՜նք, Վահեն արդեն պատրաստ ա չէ՞: 

Մեր Վահեին, իմ ու Սիփանիս Վահեին այսօր առաջին անգամ դպրոց ենք տանում: Փոքրիկս քաղցրիկ ժպտում էր, բայց ես զգում էի, թե որքան երկյուղած ու շփոթված է: Դռան մոտ փամփլիկ այտերը համբուրեցի, փոքրիկ փողկապն ուղղեցի ու դուրս եկանք:
Բակի զրուցարանը լիքն էր սևավորներով: Նարեկն էլ էր էնտեղ: Սիփանս մոտեցավ, ձեռքով բարևեց նրանց: Նարեկի հետ մի երկու բառ փոխանակեցին / Նարեկը վերջերս ջանք ու եռանդ չէր խնայում Սիփանի հետ մտերմանալու համար/, ու նստեցինք մեքենան: 
Հիմա եմ հասկանում, թե ինչքան երջանիկ եմ, որ Սիփանը հենց իմ Շուրիկն է: Ու խնդիրն այն չէ, որ Նարեկը ներկայումս սրա-նրա հաշվին սնվող պորտաբույծ է, որ կրթություն էդպես էլ չստացավ, որ առավոտից-երեկո զրուցարանում ժամանակ է սպանում թղթախաղով, իսկ Սիփանս ԵՊՀ-ի մաթեմատիկայի ու մեխանիկայի ֆակուլտետի՝ մաթեմատիկական անալիզի և ֆուկցիաների տեսության ամբիոնի վարիչ է, որ շուտով պրոֆեսորի կոչում է ստանալու, որ իր հալալ քրտինքով մեր շենքում բնակարան ձեռք բերել կարողացավ, որ խելացի է, որ հաջողակ է: Պատճառն այլ է: Սիփան-Շուրիկիս հաջողվեց կյանքիս ողջ ընթացքը փոխել, ապացուցել, որ եթե մարդու «վերնահարկը» լիքը չեղավ, մաթեմատիկայի մեջ խորանալ չի կարողանա: Հենց նա էր, որ օգնեց՝ վերագտնելու սեփական անձս: Նրա շնորհիվ է, որ ամեն օր հաճույքով եմ աշխատանքի գնում և վստահաբար կարող եմ ասել, որ պաշտում եմ մաթեմատիկան, աշակերտներիս, արածս գործը: Կարճ ասած՝ ունեմ երջանիկ լինելու ամենապատշաճ ու կարևոր առիթները՝ սիրող ամուսին և չքնաղ որդի, որի հայրը հենց իմ Սիփան-Շուրիկն է:

----------

E-la Via (11.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (08.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*2. Սովորական պատմություն*


Տիկին Վարսիկից վախենում էր ողջ մուտքը: Մի քանի հոգի էլ՝ կողքի մուտքերից: Բառիս բուն իմաստով՝ շան պես դողում էին, հատկապես երեխաները: Որ հարցնեիր, ոչ ոք չէր կարողանա հոդաբաշխ բացատրել ահուդողի պատճառը, բայց փաստը մնում էր փաստ: Եթե աստիճաններով իջնելիս կամ բարձրանալիս էին լինում ու տիկին Վարսիկի հարկ հասնելիս նրա դռան հետևից լսում էին բանալիների զնգզնգոցը, կայծակի պես սուրում էին ներքև կամ վերև` անկախ ֆիզիկական կարողություններից, մեկ-մեկ էլ՝ վախից նախօրոք վերցրած ուղղությունը խառնելով: Շենքը վեց հարկանի էր, թարսի պես վերելակ չկար, տիկին Վարսիկն էլ երրորդ հարկում էր ապրում: Կիսաշշուկ խոսք էր պտտվում, որ այն չարաբաստիկ օրը, մոտ հինգուկես տարի առաջ, կահույքագործ Դերենիկը ոչ թե միամիտ, այլ վախից էր ոտքը ոլորել՝ փորձելով ծլկել բացվող դռան առջևից ու աստիճաններից գլխիվայր գլորվել էր ներքև: Դերենիկի ընտանիքը շենքից տեղափոխվեց թաղումից ընդամենը երկու շաբաթ հետո: Առավոտյան շուտ էին հեռացել, առանց որևէ մեկին զգուշացնելու: 
Նրա տուն ոչ ոք չէր գալիս: Հարևանները, հներից, միայն մի դեպք էին հիշում. շատ տարիներ առաջ բանվորական հագուստով երկու երիտասարդի տեսել էին առավոտյան ժամը ութի կողմերը մուտքից դուրս գալուց: Երկու-երեք օր իրար վրա: Հարցուփորձ էր արվել ողջ հարևանությունը. ոչ ոք բանվոր չէր բերել իր տուն այդ օրերին: Միաձայն որոշել էին, որ նրանք եկել էին միակ չհարցաքննվածի տուն: Հատկապես, որ տիկին Վարսիկի տակի հարևան Նունե քույրիկը երդում-կրակ էր մտնում, որ առավոտյան ժամերին անսովոր աղմուկ է լսել վերևի տնից: Բայց սա քսանհինգ տարվա դեպք էր: Այդ ընթացքում մի տասը-տասնհինգ անգամ էլ փոստից էր մարդ եկել տիկին Վարսիկի տուն՝ տարբեր չափի կապոցներով: Հնաբնակներից Նվարդ տատը գիտակի դեմքով պնդում էր, որ կապոցները Վարսիկի քույրն է ուղարկում, «Սիֆերոպոլսկից»: Ոչ ոք չգիտեր՝ Սիմֆերոպոլում տիկին Վարսիկը քույր ունի, թե ոչ, կամ ընդհանրապես՝ քույր ունի, թե ոչ, բայց Նվարդ տատի տվածը համընդհանուր անտեղյակության մեջ տեղեկության պատառիկ էր, ու բոլորն աչքերը փակ կուլ էին տալիս այդ պատառիկը: 
Երբեք ոչ մեկին չէր բարևում, քայլում էր մեջքն ուղիղ, գլուխը բարձր, բայց աչքերը գրեթե միշտ կախ, որի համար նրան բոլորը շնորհակալ էին հոգու խորքում. ամենաշատն աչքերի արտահայտությունից էին վախենում: Մարդիկ կային, որ քսան տարի իր հետ միասին ապրել էին այդ մուտքում, բայց երբեք չէին տեսել ժպտալուց, կամ որևէ մեկի հետ խոսելուց: «Ոնց որ գեստապո լինի»,- երջանկահիշատակ Դերենիկի սիրած խոսքն էր՝ մինչև վիզը ջարդելը տիկին Վարսիկի աստիճաններին: 
Ամիսը մեկ կամ երկու անգամ նա դուրս էր գալիս երեկոները, վերադառնում մի քանի ժամից՝ ձեռքերին անթափանց, մուգ գույնի տոպրակներ: Ու մի քանի օր հարևանները քննարկման էին դնում, թե այդ ինչ էր տիկին Վարսիկը «կրում» մութ տոպրակների մեջ: 
Հագնվում էր միշտ միատոն, մուգ մոխրագույնից սև, այնքան միատեսակ, որ ասես տարիներ շարունակ նույն շորը լիներ հագին: Մազերը կարճ էին, մեջտեղից քանոնի պես ուղիղ բացված ու գլխի երկու կողմը սանրած ու միշտ սև: Դժվար էր ասել՝ ներկում է, թե պարզապես չի սպիտակում և տարիքն էր դժվար հասկանալ: Վերջին տասնհինգ տարին մուտքի պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆիզիոնոմիստները համառորեն պնդում էին, որ ուր որ է՝ հիսունհինգ կլինի: 
Կուչ բերող սառնություն էր փչում այդ կնոջից, նույնիսկ երևանյան հուլիսին։ Մի խոսքով, նայելու բան չէր: Մարդիկ մի բան գիտեին, որ վախենում էին։

Երևի թե զարմանալի չէր, որ մարդիկ ուշ զգացին տիկին Վարսիկի բացակայությունը: Լավին հեշտ են չէ՞ սովորում: 
Առաջինը դիմացի հարևանը գլխի ընկավ, որ երկու-երեք օր է` ժամացույցի մեխանիզմի պես աշխատող արարողակարգը չի գործում: Երբ երրորդ օրը նույնպես տիկին Վարսիկն ուղիղ առավոտյան 9:20 դուրս չեկավ տնից՝ դիմացի շենքի Փոփոլի խանութից իր ամենօրյա մթերային առևտուրն անելու՝ Եպրաքսիան իջավ երկրորդ հարկ, Նունե քույրիկենց, առավոտվա սուրճի՝ օրակարգի շեղման մասին մնացածին տեղեկացնելու: 
- Կարող ա՞՝ դուրս ա եկել, դու չես տեսել,- համենայն դեպս ճշտեց Նվարդ տատը:
- Չէ, առավոտը իննից միջանցքս էի մաքրում, փոշիներն առնում, որ դուրս գար՝ կլսեի,- Եպրաքսիան սուրճի բաժակը վարպետորեն շուռ տվեց ափսեի մեջ։
- Բա ո՞նց անենք, - Նունե քույրիկն իր բաժակն արդեն հետ էր շրջել և ուշադիր տնտղում էր պատերին լղոզված մաղձը:
- Բաժակ նայենք... - հեգնեց Նվարդ տատը, - ի՞նչ պետք ա անենք, գնանք դուռը ծեծենք, տեսնենք՝ ինչ ա եղել: 
Եպրաքսիան տարօրինակ ղրշտոցով կուլ տվեց ծիրանի ջեմով տնական խմորեղենի կտորն ու սկսեց հազալ: Աչքերից հոսած արցունքները մաքրելով՝ նայեց Նվարդ տատին:
- Ո՞վ պիտի ծեծի, - հարցրեց խզված ձայնով: 
Կանայք լուռ իրար էին նայում: 
Մուտքում վաղուց գործող ավանդական քվեարկության արդյունքում, որի անփոփոխ մասն էր Նվարդ տատի մեծամասնական վճիռը, դուռը ծեծելու գործը բաժին ընկավ Եպրաքսիային ու իր ամուսին Համոյին: Տրամաբանությունը սա էր. դիմացի հարևանը միշտ էլ ասելու բան կունենա: 
Մի երեք-չորս հոգի ապահովության համար սուսուփուս կանգնած էին լինելու վերևի հարկի սանդղահարթակում, որ ականջ դնեին, կարիքի դեպքում՝ շտապեին օգնության: Սկզբում մտածում էին ներքևի հարկում կանգնել, բայց քննարկեցին ու հասկացան, որ վտանգի դեպքում հապճեպ պետք կլինի գործել ու աստիճաններով իջնելն ավելի արագ կլինի, քան բարձրանալը: 
Ինչպես Եպրաքսիայի Համոն էր ահը սրտում, դողդոջաձայն կատակում՝ «Դռան ծեծում օպերացիան» նշանակվել էր այդ նույն օրը, երեկոյան ժամը վեցին: 
Վեցից երեք րոպե պակաս գործողության մասնակիցները դուրս եկան իրենց տներից ու անծպտուն դիրքավորվեցին: Համոն բռունցք արած ձեռքը տարավ դեպի տիկին Վարսիկի դուռը և մինչև ծեծելը, վերջին վայրկյանին, մտածեց՝ վերջապես խոստովանել կնոջն այն հեռավոր ու միակ, քրտնահոտ ու անսպասելիորեն կրքոտ գիշերվա մասին, որ անցկացրել էր կահույքագործ Դերենիկի կնոջ հետ: 
- Դե ծեծի, կոտորվեցի, - միայն շուրթերով հասկացրեց Եպրաքսիան: 
Ամուսինը նայեց նրան ու անխոս ծեծեց դուռը... 

Կես ժամ անց, երբ տնական թթի արաղի երկուական բաժակը քիչ թե շատ խելքի էր բերել փորձության միջով անցած ամուսիններին, հարևանները որոշեցին, որ տիկին Վարսիկի լռությունը գործելու այլ տարբերակ չի թողնում: 
Զանգեցին ոստիկանություն: 
Թաղայինը Նվարդ տատի թոռ Քերոբն էր։ Պատճառներից մեկը, որի համար տատը համարվում էր անվիճելի հեղինակություն: Քերոբը եկավ ոստիկանության մեկ այլ աշխատողի հետ: Կողպեքը կոտրելուց առաջ բոլորին ստիպեցին հեռանալ դռան մոտից, իջնել ներքևի հարկ: 
Քիչ անց դուրս եկան և շունչները պահած ականջ դնող մարդկանցից վերև կանչեցին երկու հոգու՝ վկայության համար: Պարզ որոշումը, թե ով պետք է վկա լինի, ձգվեց մոտ տասը րոպե, որն ուղեկցվում էր անարդարության մասին բացականչություններով ու ջրիկ սուրճին վերաբերվող բողոքներով: Վերջապես վերև բարձրացան Եպրաքսիան ու Համոն, որպես գործի մեջ ներդրում ունեցած մարդիկ: 
Տիկին Վարսիկի տանը ոչ ոք չկար: Սենյակի մի անկյունում ընկած դիակի սպասող բոլոր թաքուն փայփայվող հույսերն անէացան նախասրահի ու հյուրասենյակի մռայլ գույների մեջ: Ննջասենյակն ու խոհանոցը նույնպես վանող անշուք էին ու մոխրագույն: Ամենը խստաբարո էր ու չոր, մթնոլորտը՝ մաշկի վրա սառը փշեր առաջացնող: Ամեն ինչ ասես տիկին Վարսիկը լիներ: Հատկապես փայտից, առանց նստաբարձերի ուղիղ մեջքով հնաոճ աթոռները:
Վկաները, իրենք էլ չհասկանալով ինչու՝ ոտքերի մատների վրա քայլելով վերադարձան հյուրասենյակ, որտեղ քիչ թե շատ ուշադրություն էին գրավում միայն հատակից առաստաղ ձգվող գրապահարանը և դրա դիմացի պատին փակցված դրվագազարդ շրջանակով մեծ նկարը: Ընտանիք էր ըստ երևույթին պատկերված. հայր, մայր և դուստր: Նրանց հետևի ֆոնում պատուհան էր, որի բաց փեղկից երևում էր գործարանատիպ սև կառույց։ Աղջիկը փոքր էր, բայց Եպրաքսիան միանգամից ճանաչեց տիկին Վարսիկի դիմագծերը: Շատ բան չէր փոխվել փոքր տարիքից: Հոր ու մոր դեմքերն ասես կենդանի մարդկանցից նկարված չլինեին, հատկապես հոր՝ ամուր, քառակուսի ծնոտով, խորն ընկած, սուր աչքերով անհաղորդ դեմքը: Եպրաքսիան նկարի դեմքերին նայելով զգաց նույն սառնությունն, ինչ ամեն անգամ զգում էր, երբ մուտքում կամ դրսում իր ճանապարհն անցանկալիորեն հատվում էր տիկին Վարսիկի ուղիներից մեկի հետ: Քերոբը հայտարարեց, որ ևս մեկ անգամ մարդ կբերի՝ առավել մանրակրկիտ տեղազննման համար ու անթաքույց շտապողականությամբ դուրս եկավ անհյուրընկալ տնից՝ գրեթե հրհրելով մնացածին: Թաղային թե ոչ՝ նա նույնպես այդ մուտքում մեծացած երեխա էր եղել՝ ամբողջ գիտակցական կյանքը տիկին Վարսիկի անբացատրելի ահով ապրած: 
Տան դուռը պլոմբեցին ու հեռացան՝ հարևաններին հորդորելով ուշադիր լինել և «կասկածելի» բան նկատելու դեպքում անհապաղ կապվել իրենց հետ: 
Մեկ օր անց տեղի ունեցած երկրորդ զննումը նույնպես ոչինչ չտվեց, բացի նրանից, որ որոշ փաստաթղթերի ու արխիվային տեղեկությունների ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում պարզ դարձան տիկին Վարսիկի կյանքի որոշ մանրամասներ: 
Հոր մասին պարզվել էր, որ ծայրահեղ խիստ բնավորության տեր մարդ է եղել, իսկական բռնակալ տանը՝ կնոջ ու դստեր հանդեպ և դաժան, պահանջկոտ ու հաշվենկատ այն գործարանում, որի տերն էր նա եղել: Մի խոսքով, «սատանի ծառան» էր, ըստ ընդհանուր եզրահանգման: Մոր մասին շատ բան չիմացան: «Խեղճ, գլուխը կախ կնիկ է եղել հաստատ»՝ Եպրաքսիայի Համոն էր համոզված:
Տիկին Վարսիկը շատ ջահել ամուսնացել էր, կամ ինչպես Նվարդ տատն ուղղում մտցրեց՝ ամուսնացրել էին ընտանիք մուտք գործած առաջին պատահած տղայի հետ: Բաժանվել էր նույն արագությամբ, որով ամուսնացել էր ու էլ չէր վերադարձել հոր տուն: Բաժանվելու պատճառը քննարկելիս Նվարդ տատի ձայնը վերածվում էր սուլող շշուկի, կանանց գլուխները մոտենում էին իրար և քիչ անց ահաբեկված հետ քաշվում՝ ձեռքերով բերանները փակած կամ ծնկները ծեծելով ու գործարանատեր հոր «պիղծ» գլխին անեծքների տարափ տեղալով։ Բաժանվելուց հետո տիկին Վարսիկը եկել էր այստեղ, հայտնի չէ՝ ում հաշվին և ինչ փողերով: 
Թե ինչ փաստաթղթերից էր այս ամենն իմացվել, իսկապես այդպես էր եղել թե ոչ՝ պարզ չէր, բայց երբ Եպրաքսիան գրեթե շնչահեղձ լինելով պատմեց հյուրասենյակի պատից կախված վախենալու դեմքերով նկարի մասին, բոլոր կասկածները փարատվեցին: Նկարն ամեն ինչ իր տեղը դրեց, ինչպես ամենաքարե ապացույցը: Շատ էր ազդվել Եպրաքսիան, շատ: 
Սկսվեց վարկածների, քննարկումների, վեճերի երկարուձիգ շարանը, թե որտեղ կարող է լինել տիկին Վարսիկը: Թեմայի ակտիվությունն ասես վերջ չուներ ու ամենուր էր. առավոտյան սուրճի շուրջ, ցերեկվա սուրճի շուրջ, երեկոյան՝ շենքի բակում, ցայտաղբյուրի մոտի փայտե նստարանին ու քարերին նստոտած: Վարկածները բազմազան էին, երբեմն հիրավի ապշեցնող երևակայական թռիչքներով: Նունե քույրիկն օրինակ համառորեն պնդում էր, որ հիմա հասկանում է, թե երեք-չորս օր առաջ իր տեսածն ինչ էր: Ըստ իր պատմածի, գիշերն արթնացել էր, որ գնա զուգարան և իր անկողնու մոտի պատուհանից տեսել էր, թե ինչպես է սարսափելիորեն կնոջ կերպարանք հիշեցնող սև ու մեծ մի թռչուն, հսկայական, չղջիկի թևերը տարածած, թռչում դեպի դեղին լիալուսինը: Այն ժամանակ բան չէր ասել՝ մտածելով, որ աչքին է երևացել: Բայց հիմա... որ տիկին Վարսիկն այսպես անհետացավ... 
Նունե քույրիկն իհարկե նախընտրում էր լռել կողպեքով դարակում պահված իր երջանիկ հաբերի մասին։ 
Բոլորը նրան հավատացնում էին, որ երազ է տեսել, բայց իրարից թաքուն երկինք էին նայում ժամանակ առ ժամանակ: 
Թեման իսկապես անսպառ էր: Վաղուց նման արտասովոր բան չէր եղել շենքում:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (08.04.2014), Vardik! (11.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*****
Փոքրիկ սենյակի պատերին նուրբ դեղձագույն պաստառ էր՝ վարդագույն ծաղիկներով, որոնց թերթիկների եզրերին ոսկեգույն փայլեր էին մեղմ շողշողում, երբ սենյակում լույս էր վառվում: Լույսի աղբյուրը երկու բարձր ոտքով լամպերն էին՝ բաց կարմիր լուսամփոփներով: Դրանցից տարածվող տաք լույսն ընկնում էր երկու ցածրիկ սեղանների վրա, որոնք ծածկված էին նախշուն զարդատուփերով, ապակե բազմագույն ծաղկամաններով, զվարճալի արձանիկներով, տիկնիկներով ու շոկոլադի տուփերով: Հատակին մարգագետին հիշեցնող գորգ էր՝ կանաչ ու փափուկ: Երկու դռնով զգեստապահարան կար, դռներից մեկը՝ ոտքից գլուխ հայելի: Պահարանի կողքին շտատիվ էր դրված՝ վրան ամրացված լուսանկարչական ապարատով: Պատերին լուսանկարներ էին: Բոլոր նկարներին նույն կինն էր՝ տարբեր տարիքներում՝ սկսած երիտասարդից: Մեջքի հետևում միշտ նույն ֆոնն էր. ծաղկանախշ պաստառը։ Նա շողում էր բոլոր նկարներում: Հագին վարդագույն, դեղին, կանաչ, մանուշակագույն, կարմիր, կապույտ ու գոյություն ունեցող բոլոր այլ գույների զգեստներ էին: Մազերը միշտ երկար էին, սիրուն խոպոպիկներով, հաճախ՝ ծաղիկներով զարդարած: Եթե անգամ լամպերը չլինեին, այդ նկարներից հորդող լույսը բավարար կլիներ փոքրիկ սենյակը լուսավորելու համար։
Աննկարագրելի, տաք ներկայություն կար այդ սենյակում, ասես ողջ աշխարհի բարության ակունքն ու աղբյուրը լիներ...
Սենյակի կենտրոնում վանդակավոր, վառ կտորով ծածկված փափուկ բազկաթոռ էր դրված, որի մեջ, գլուխը մի կողմի վրա թեքած, անշարժացած նստած էր տիկին Վարսիկը՝ դեմքին երանելի ու հանդարտ ժպիտ: Հագին նկարներից մեկի հագուստն էր՝ նարնջագույն, ուրախ մի զգեստ՝ դեղին պուտիկներով: Գլխին երկար խոպոպիկների կեղծամ էր՝ դեղին ժապավենով: Ծնկերին շոկոլադի սրտիկաձև, կիսադատարկ տուփ էր դրված: Ձեռքերից մեկը հանգչում էր շոկոլադի տուփի վրա, իսկ մյուսն անկենդան կախվել էր բազկաթոռից, որի ուղղությամբ կանաչ գորգի վրա էր ընկել արծաթագույն փետուրներից հյուսված հովհարը։ Աչքերը բաց էին: Սառած ու միաժամանակ ջերմ: Հա, հենց ջերմ...
Սենյակն ապրում էր: 

Փոքրիկ, վառվռուն աշխարհը հյուրասենյակից բաժանվում էր հատակից առաստաղ ձգվող գրապահարանով ու արհեստական պատով: Գրապահարանի դիմացի պատին փակցված նկարի տղամարդն իր մեռած հայացքով ուղիղ նայում էր գրքերի այն խմբին, որոնք պետք էր տեղաշարժել՝ դեպի թաքուն սենյակ գաղտնի դուռը բացելու համար: 
Նկարի միջի փոքրիկ աղջկա դեմքին նույն խաղաղ ու տաք բարությունն էր ու ժպիտը, ինչ լույսով լցված սենյակում:

----------

Alphaone (08.04.2014), E-la Via (11.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (08.04.2014), Vardik! (11.04.2014), Աթեիստ (08.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (09.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*3. Թարսի բան*



Ուշանում են: Էհ, թող ուշանան: Թեյը կխմի, մինչև կբարեհաճեն ժամանել:
Մեջների պարապը ինքն է, չէ՞, բա, դե ինքը կարող է հայելու առաջ երեք ժամ չկոտրատվել (Մանեի պես) կամ էլ անգրաֆիկ չֆռֆռալ (Արփիի պես), իսկ նրանք, է՜, նրանք խիստ զբաղվածներն են:
-Ես եմ պարապը, բա՜, ես եմ:
Բարձրաձայն հնչած խոսքը մի պահ զարմացրեց սուրճի գավաթներով բեռնված մատուցողին, բայց բերանը տարակուսած ծռմռելուց հետո, նա արագ առաջ գնաց դեպի հաջորդ սեղանը:
Լենան «հետո ի՞նչ» հայացքով նայեց մատուցողի հետևից, կտրուկ շուռ եկավ դեպի պատուհանը և ագահ ումպերով մենամարտի դուրս եկավ բաժակի հետ:
Գաղափարակիցներ: Բա, իրենք գաղափարակիցնե՜ր են: Արդեն երեք տարի է, կցմցում են գաղափարներն իրար ու դրանցից կցագաղափարներ սարքում:
Չէ՛, սերունդների տարբերությունը ոնց էլ չլինի, երևում է: Իրենց սերունդը պարտաճանաչ էր, գիտեր խոսքի գինը: Երկու սերունդ: Բերանով ասե՞լ է, ախր, երկու տասնամյակի տարբերությունը մեծ բան է:
Էհ, էս ամենը ուրիշ օր էսպես չէր ազդի: Թարսի բան է: Ոնց թարս սկսվում է, էնպես էլ թարս գնում է: Ինչի՞ պիտի երեկ էդ անտեր ձայնագրության ֆայլը գցեր խմբագրելիք գրքի ֆոլդերի մեջ (պահո՜, իբր թե ոչ ոքի դա չի հետաքրքրի), որ էս առավոտ թոռնիկը դպրոցական միջոցառման համար ոտանավոր փնտրելիս չխոթվեր իր համակարգիչ...իր ֆայլեր...Հովհ. Գրիգորենցի «Ժամանակավրեպ մայրեր» ... ու տեսներ...
Սյո՜ւ: Թեյը աղմուկով էր կուլ գնացել: Կողքի սեղանի նստածներն իրեն էին նայում:
Հա, ի՞նչ է եղել, որ: Թարսի բան է, չէ՞, թարսի բան: Քիչ է՝ պառավում է (ծիծաղելի ես, հիսուն տարեկան ես, հլա քեզնից անգամ ուզում ես թաքցնել, ախր, ոչ թե –ում ես, այլ՝ -ել ես) հիմա էլ էս հազար ու մի թարսությունները:
Էհ, ջահելություն: Ժամանակը չգնահատեց՝ կարիերա, կուրիերա:
Հիմա պիտի երեսուն տարեկանների հետ ընկերություն աներ, նոր հասկանար ամուսնական հաճույքների բազմազանության իմաստը: Թո՛ւ: Լավ, էլի, գոնե հիմա մի՛ հիշեցրու: Կորե՛ք, գնացե՛ք, չեմ ուզում:
.. «sex.com, այստեղ լիքը հետաքրքիր խորհուրդներ կան, անգամ լավ ռոլիկներ կան, անպայման կնայես»:
«Մանե՛, ոչուփուչ լինես բիձա ամուսնուդ հետ: Բիձա՞, իմ թայն է: Չէ՜, որ ասում եմ՝ պառավել ես, չես հավատում»: Լենան թեյի վերջին կումն էր անում:
....
-Բարև, Լե՛ն: Ինչպե՞ս ես, հարազատս:
-Լավ եմ, Մա՛նս: Դու քեզնից ասա: Ինչո՞ւ ուշացար: Բա Արփին ո՞ւր է:
-Արփին զանգեց, ասաց՝ ավելի ուշ կգա: Պարտադիր կուտակային կենսաթոշակային համակարգի դեմ բողոքի ցույցը շարունակվում է: Արփին ասում էր՝ ոնց որ երկխոսության հիմքեր են ստեղծվել: 
-Հա, դե, լավ է: Մեզ վրա չի ազդում, բայց որ հոդացավ չունենայի, ինքս էլ սիրով կմասնակցեի ցույցին:
Ստանա՞լ ամբիոնի վարիչի պաշտոն, թե՞ չստանալ: Ո՞րն է հոգեպես ավելի ազնիվ:
-Ես էլ կգնայի, բայց ժամանակս չի հերիքում, սիդիիս ձայնագրումը շատ ժամանակ է խլում: Ինչ անեմ, ես էլ արվեստով մարդկանց կօգնեմ: Բայց Արփին գիտի, որ իրենց հետ ենք: ՖԲ-ով հետևում եմ, լայքերը, քոմենթներն անպակաս են իմ կողմից:
-Հա, ես ուսանողներիս էլ ակնարկներով հասկացնում եմ Արփիենց բռնած գործի կարևորությունը: Չեմ պարտադրում, բայց իրենք պիտի հասկանան, որ եթե այսօր չգործեցին, կորցնելու են իրենց վաղը:
-Այո, իհարկե: Բայց ի՜նչ հոգնած եմ: Դեվինը սպանում է: Երեք ժամ է, փորձեր էինք անում, ինքը չէր էլ հոգնել: Երևի սկսում եմ ծերանալ:
Լենայի զարմացած հայացքն ուղղվեց երեսնամյա ընկերուհուն, ապա իր թեյի բաժակին: Որոշեց լռել:
Մանեն թույլ ժպտաց, վերցրեց գդալն ու սկսեց մտորելով խառնել թեյը:
Երեք ընկերուհիներին միացնող օղակներից մեկն էլ թեյն էր: «Թեյախումներովս մի հովանոցի տակ ենք հավաքվել». սիրում էին կատակով նշել ընկերուհիները:
-Բարև, իմ հայ ժողովրդին:
Լենան ու Մանեն անակնկալի եկան սթափեցնող ողջույնից. հայտնի սմայլիկի հայացքով իրենց էր նայում Արփին:
-Չէի՞ք սպասում: «Արդեն չգալ չէի կարող: Ու ես եկա»:
-Բարև, Արփ, երևում է գործերը լավ են:
-Հա՛, երևում է հայությունը ապահով ապագայի կերտման ճանապարհին է,-միացավ Մանեն:
-Իհարկե՛, լավ են, դեռ ավելի լավ են լինելու: Եթե մարդը անասունից տարբերվում է, ապա չի կարող չպայքարել իր բնական ազատությունների համար: Պայքա՛ր փտած համակարգների դեմ: Պայքա՛ր նեխած ավանդույթների դեմ: Պայքա՛ր կեղծի ու անազնիվ երևույթների դեմ:
-Կեցցե՛ս:
-Մենք կեցցենք, բայց դուք արդեն որերորդ անգամ պատճառներ եք հնարում ու չեք միանում երթերին: Դրա մասին ի՞նչ կասեք:
-Հաջորդներին կփորձենք բացը լրացնել:
-Տեսնեմ, տեսնեմ: 
-Դե, ավելի մանրամասն պատմիր: Առաջին ձեռքից ինֆորմացիա ստանալը մի այլ տեսակի առավելություն է:
Ընկերուհիները քրքջացին: Արփիի ոգևորված խոսքն սկսեց լցնել ունկնդիրների ականջները:
....
-Լե՛ն, դու Մանեի ասածը վերջը փորձեցի՞ր:
Արփիի հարցը անժամանակ ու անտեղին էր: 
-Չէ՛, Արփ, եսիմ, ժամանակ չի եղել: Համ էլ ոնց որ չտրամադրվեմ:
-Էդ կեղծ ձևերին վերջ տուր, հորս արև: Ոնց որ տասնութ-քսան տարեկան աղջիկ լինես: Գիտես, չէ՞, թե ոնց եմ զզվում էդ ձևավորներից: Դրանց հետ քնելուց քսան տարեկան տղան ի՞նչ պիտի հասկանա: Ախր դրանք են, որ էդ խեղճ տղաների երևակայությունը էդ աստիճանի աղքատացնում են: Մի մասը սանձարձակ ձևիստներն են, մյուսն էլ՝ կոմպլեքսավորված միանձնուհիները: Կեղծ, կեղծ ու երիցս կեղծ: 
Եթե ես չլինեի, Առնոն էլ իր տարեկիցների պես դժբախտ էր լինելու: Հա՛, հենց դժբախտ, հետն էլ ՝խաբված: Բա խաբված չեն մի՞թե էն մարդիկ, ում սխալ պատկերացում են կազմել տալիս էն կյանքի մասին, որ ամենակարևորն է մարդու կյանքում: Լե՛ն, մի ժպտա, համ էլ ամենակարևորն է: Դու ուղղակի շատ չես խորացել էդ ուղղությամբ, շատ բաներ չգիտես: Հենց սեռական կյանքն է մարդու ճակատագրի որոշողը: Սխալ պատկերացումներ ունեցար, սաղ կյանքդ ուրիշներն են քո փոխարեն ապրելու: 
Չկա էն ազատությունն ու անկեղծությունը իրենց մեջ: Երևի պիտի երրորդ տասնամյակին հասնեն, որ անկողնում ոչ պոռնոհերոսուհի խաղան, ոչ էլ՝ ստրկուհի: 
Պիտի կարողանաս լինել քեզ նման, լինել անկեղծ: Տրվես ամբողջովին: Անես էն, ինչ էդ պահին ուզում ես, ոչ թե էն, ինչը մտածում ես, թե քեզ իբր սեքսուալ կդարձնի, իբր եսիմինչի կամ եսիմում կվերածի: Մարդ պիտի ապրի Իր պես, Իր կյանքով. Ոչ ոք չպիտի թելադրի իր ուզած մոդելը: Դու ես քո երկրի, քո կյանքի, ճակատագրի ու քո սեքսի տերը:
«Ի՞նչ կմտածեր Սամվելն իմ ու ընկերուհիներիս մասին, եթե լսեր այս ամենը»: Լենան տարակուսած ժպտում էր:
-Հիմա թող շներն հաչեն, թե էս գրանտակերը քսան տարեկան տղայի կյանքն է քայքայում, թքած ունեմ: Փոխարենը՝ գիտեմ՝ Առնոն երջանիկ է: Հետո եթե մենք բաժանվենք էլ, ինքն արդեն ապրել է իրական կյանքով, երբեք կեղծին չի խաբվի: Ես գիտեմ՝ ինքը շնորհակալ կլինի ինձնից այն ճանաչողության ու օրերի համար, որ իր հասակակիցները երբեք չէին կարող տալ:
Արփին բորբոքված էր երևում: Մեջը կուտակված լավան ելք էր գտել ու բլբլթալով դուրս էր հորդում:
Սակայն Լենան իր մտքերով էր տարվել:
«Դու Մանեի ասածը վերջը փորձեցի՞ր»: Մանեի ասածը: Գրողի ծոցը գնար Մանեի ասածը:
Դին Մարթինի «Sway»-ը, իր անֆիգուրա մարմիննն ու կամերան: Հա՜, հա՜, հա՜: Թո՛ւ, թո՛ւ: 
«Դուք հմայիչ եք: Անկրկնելի եք: Երբեք չմոռանաք այդ մասին»:
Դե, իհարկե, հմայիչ եմ: Բիմ, բիմ, բիմ՝ ուսերը կտրուկ առաջուհետ: Լավ է: Վատ չէ: Կտրուկ չէր: Չէ՛: Շատ կտրուկ չէր: Երևի:
«Կարևորը ձեզ վստահ զգաք »:
«When marimba rhythms…», գլուխը առաջ: Հայացքը վագրի նման: Վագրի՞: Ինչ-որ գազանի, էլի: Ստացվո՞ւմ է: Երևի:
«Վագր ու կատու միաժամանակ: Չմոռանաք»:
Նազանքով, Լենա, նազանքով: Ստացվում է: Մի՛ բարդույթավորվիր: Մի՛ մտածիր:
«Ձեր մարմինն անթերի է»:
Ցելյուլիտի ու ճարպի հաստ շերտերը: Չէ՛, դրանք չեն երևում: Երևի: Երևի հիմա աչքը այլ տեղերում է:
«Կարևորը ճիշտ մատուցման ձևն է»:
Մի տեսակ չի ստացվում: Էն ռոլիկի աղջիկը էսպես չէր անում... ոնց որ:
Դեմքի խեղճուկրակ ժպիտը իրեն էր նայում դիմացի հայելուց: Էլ չէր կարող: Ինքնահամոզմունքը վերջին ու վճռական հարվածն էր ստացել: 
Ցույց մի՛ տուր: Թող Սամվելը չտեսնի: Եթե, իհարկե, դեռ չի տեսել: Հա-հա-հա: 
Սավանը կփրկի: Կարելի է դեմքին քաշել:
Ձեռքը գցել էր սավանին, երբ Սամվելն անջատեց տեսախցիկը: Մոտեցավ կնոջը: Գրգռված չէր: Ջերմ ժպտում էր: 
Կարեկցող ժպիտ կար դեմքին, հա՛, հենց կարեկցող: Խղճուկ ես, Լենա՛: Ծիծաղելի դուրս եկար: Թո՛ւ:
«Կյա՛նքս, քեզ շատ եմ սիրում: Դու միշտ, ցանկացած դեպքում ինձ համար ամենան ես: Միշտ հիշիր»:
Գրկեց: Համբույրների տաքությունը փորձում էր ծածկել Լենայի սառած մարմնի հիասթափությունը:
Աճարա՛կ կին: Հի՜-հի՜-հի՜: Խղճուկ ես: Անշնորհ: Գցելու ապրանք: Բա քո մարմի՞նն էլ է մարմին, էն ռոլիկի աղջկա՞նն էլ: Դու գնա Նաբոկով վերլուծիր, Միլլերի գործերի քարոզն արա ուսանողներիդ: Դու միայն դա կարող ես անել: Դու դասախոս ես: Դասախոսը կին չէ՞: Դու՝ չէ՛:
«Գուցե էնքան էլ վատ չի ստացվել: Հա, էլի, գուցե ինչպես միշտ, ինձ թերագնհատել եմ: Նայել է պետք: Լավ, տեսախցիկից կջնջեմ, բայց մինչ այդ կգցեմ համակարգիչ: Հենց ազատ եղա, կնայեմ»:
Բա՛, թարսի բանը ոնց է լինում: Բա, պիտի գցեիր, որ նախքան քո նայելը թոռնուհիդ նայեր: Բա պիտի օր ծերության խայտառակ լինեիր, չէ՞: Թարսի բան ասիր, պրծա՞ր:
-Հա, հենց էդպես, ես թքած ունեմ բոլոր անինքնասերների կարծիքների վրա,-Արփին դեռ չէր հանդարտվել,-ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, որ չնայած ամեն ինչին՝ էդ ապուշ կարծիքները դեռ ազդում են վրաս: Վկա երեկվա թարս օրը: ՀԿ անդամներից մի տատուս թայ կույս ո՜նց էր հարձակվել վրաս, Հովհաննու Հայտնությունը գլխիս կարդաց: Շիլաշփոթ էր, չկարողացա նորմալ պատասխանել, երևի դրա համար էլ մեջս մնաց: Դե, թարսի բանը ոնց է լինում: Ոչինչ, մի օր երեսին կասեմ ու լա՜վ կհանգստանամ:
Ընկերուհիները ժպտացին: Նրանք արդեն գիտեին իրենց հաջորդ քայլը:
-Մատուցո՛ղ, երեք բաժակ թեյ:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Այբ (12.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*4. Անցումներ*


Ահա քայլում է նա՝ գետնանցումի թագավորը: Հագին՝ անցյալ դարի կարկատաններ: Գլխին՝ նորաձության առեղծված: Դեմքին ծովահենի ժպիտ է, այն ծովահենի, ով ոչ միայն սնդուկն է գտել, այլև բանալին:
Ահա քայլում է նա՝ գետնանցումի թագավորը: Նա աշխարհի հետ պարտք ու պահանջ չունի, նրա արյան մեջ երաժշտություն է, ոտքերին՝ անհոգ ռիթմեր: Նրա միակ հարազատը ազատությունն է, իսկ թշնամիներ երբեք էլ չի ունեցել:
-Ողջո՜ւյն, Մուֆասա,- բացականչում է փոքր տաղավարի տերը և նրան մեկնում թարմ հացով տոպրակը,-սա քեզ՝ իմ կողմից:
Մուֆասան բարձրացնում է իր կյանքում նոր հայտնված կանաչ գլխարկը՝ ի նշան շնորհակալության, ու վերցնում նվերը:
-Գլխարկդ ընտիր է,- ծիծաղում է խանութի տերը,- բարո՜վ մաշես:
Գետնանցումը մեծ է, տաղավարներն ու խանութները՝ բազմազան: Նա հպարտ քայլերով անցնում է իր թագավորության տարածքով. ամենուր ողջունում են նրան ու բարի օր մաղթում:
-Մուֆասա, հիմա մի երգ եմ միացնելու քեզ համար: Տես, հավանում ե՞ս:
Մուֆասայի դեմքը պայծառանում է, ինչպես սև սուրճով լի բաժակ, որի մեջ պատահաբար կաթ է լցվել: Նրա լայն շուրթերը բացվում են:
Մեկ, երկու, երեք: Ու նա սկսում է պարել: Կարգին, տեղը տեղին, ինչպես կերազեր պարել տասնութամյա ամեն մի տղա: Ջահելները կանգնում ու ծափ են տալիս: Մյուսները ժպտալով նայում ու անցնում են կողքով:
Միայն կարմիր թշերով կինն է, որ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում անցումի քեֆ ուրախությանը. նա կանգնած է պիցցայի տաղավարի մոտ ու ներս է նայում «մի հատ ինչ ուտեմ, որ նիհարեմ» աչքերով: Նրա սանրվածքը կատարյալ անշարժության մեջ է, անգամ հնարավոր է, որ այն քորոցով են ամրացրել գլխին: Չափսերով օրենքի սահմանները հատած թշերի հարցն էլ որ լուծվի, տիկինն արդեն պատրաստ կլինի «Իմ երազած հարսը» հաղորդան համար, որին բան չի մնացել՝ ընդամենը երեք օր:

*****
Մետրոյի „S6“ գծով անցնող գնացքը վայրկյանների ճշտությամբ Տրուդերինգ է գնում: Ամեն ինչ հարթ է ու ճիշտ : Գծած, չափած, ուղիղ կտրած:
Այդ օրը միայն մի բան կա, որ կանոնների մեջ չի մտնում: Արդեն կես ժամ է, ինչ վագոններով սևահեր կին է անցնում՝ ձեռքին ակորդեոն, որից փչացած փոշեկուլի ձայն է գալիս: Նրա կողքին մի քաղցր աղջնակ է, հազիվ լինի ութ տարեկան: Նա ձեռքին միանգամյա օգտագործման բաժակ է պահել, նրանցից, որով ամռանը լիմոնադ են խմում՝ այգու խոտերին նստած: Աչոնն այդ լիմոնադ չի բաժանում. նա վագոնի ուղևորներին խնդրում է փող տալ իրենց:
Երկու կին, որոնց ջահելությունը մնացել է Աբբայի համերգներում, նստած են իրար կողքի ու զրուցում են կյանքի կարևոր խնդիրներից: Հերթով քննարկելով առաջ են անցնում: Նորածին կատուներին երկրոդ ամսվա սկզբում պատվաստել, թե առաջինի վերջում: Ինչպես բացատրել Մյուլեր կաթնամթերքների վրա վերջերս ավելացած կես տոկոս յուղայնությունը: Վերջապես հասնում են օրվա գերխնդրին: Թե ինչ մեծ սխալ է, որ մետրոյի վերջին վագոնի ուղևորները մինչև գլուխները չշրջեն չեն տեսնի հերթական կայարանի անունը, եթե նստած են գնացքի ընթացքին հակառակ: Նրանցից մեկը՝ նա, ով ճմրթված շուրթերին կարմիր շրթներկ է քսել ու „Miss Sixteen“ խանութից գնած նարնջագույն շալվար հագել, հանդես է գալիս հիանալի առաջարկով: Նամակ գրել քաղաքապետարան և խնդրել հարցը դնել անհապաղ քննարկման:
Ակորդեոնով կինն անցնում է նրանց կողքով, իսկ բաժակ բռնած աղջիկը մոտենում է՝ փող խնդրելու: Տիկնայք մեկ իրար են նայում, մեկ աչոնին: Նրանց գլխի սիրուն պահարանում մուրացկանության դարակ չկա: Նրանցից մեկը՝ նա, ով շաբաթվա մեջ երեք անգամ պիլատեսի է գնում ու ամեն հինգշաբթի „Germany’s next top model“ դիտում, ձեռքը տանում է ճակատին՝ հավանաբար տեսածի հետևանքով բարձրացած ջերմությունը ստուգելու: Ու վեր է թռչում տեղից:
-Գլխարկս:
-Ի՞նչ եղավ,- խառնվում է նարնջագույն տուտուզավորը:
-Գլխարկս ինչ արեցի: Ո՞ւր է: Կանաչ գլխարկս: Անցումում եմ թողե՞լ...

*****
Բարբարայի կարմիր թշերը հուզմունքից վառվում են: Նրան զգուշացրել են, որ տեսախցիկին չնայի: Նա նստած է սեղանի առաջ ու փորձում է այնպես դզմզել մարմինը, որ կուրծքն ավելի առաջ լինի, քան փորը: Հեշտ խնդիր չէ՝ վերջին օրերին կուլ տված պիցցաների պատկառելի թիվը հաշվի առնելով:
Սեղանի մյուս կողմում խիստ հայացքով կին է նստած: Պիտի որ վաթսունհինգին մոտ լինի: Նա ուշադիր զննում է Բարբարայի կասկածելի սանրվածքը: Կողքին կուչ է եկել նրա ծերացած օրիորդ տղան, տեսքից՝ բակում չհարգված քնձռոտ կատու: Բարբարան փորձում է կենտրոնանալ տան տղամարդու վրա՝ նրա մոր խիստ հայացքից խուսափելու համար:
-Իմ Գոթֆրիդը շատ համեստ ու ամաչկոտ տղա է,- ասում է մայրը,-չէ՞, Գոթֆրիդխեն:
Գոթֆրիդը գլխով է անում՝ առանց աչքերը վեր բարձրացնելու:
-Մենք քո նամակը միանգամից հավանեցինք, Բարբարա, դրա համար դու առաջինն ես, ում հրավիրել ենք մեզ հյուր,-շարունակում է տարիքով կինը,- և ես մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ հենց դու ես լինելու իմ երազած հարսը:
Այդ պահին հնչում է «ստոպ», և նկարահանումն ընդհատվում է: Բարբարային հայտնում են, որ նա հիմա նստելու է տեսախցիկի առաջ և հեռուստադիտողի հետ կիսվի իր առաջին տպավորություններով՝ մոր ու տղայի ականջից թաքուն:
-Ես հենց այսպիսին էլ պատկերացնում էի Գոթֆրիդին՝ լուռ ու խորհրդավոր տղամարդ, ով կարող է գերել ցանկացած կնոջ սիրտ,- տեսախցիկին խոստովանում է Բարբարան,- իսկ նրա մայրն այնքան հյուրասեր ու ջերմ կին է, որ ես արդեն պատրաստ եմ մնալ այստեղ:
«Իմ երազած հարսի» նկարահանումները շարունակվում են: Հաջորդ տեսարանում Գոթֆրիդն ու Բարբարան վազում են դաշտում՝ իրար ձեռք բռնած, իսկ նրանց հետևից խոշոր քայլերով գալիս է ջահելի մայրը: Սիրային վազքի ժամանակ Բարբարայի մարմնի ամեն մի հատված շարժվում է իր ընտրած ուղղությամբ. միայն մազերն են, որ ֆլեգմատիկ անշարժության մեջ են: Ցավոք, Գոդֆրիդի աչքից այդ ամբողջ գեղեցկությունը վրիպում է, քանզի նրա միակ մտահոգությունն այդ պահին սեփական շնչառությունն է, որն ամեն վայրկյան կարող է մեկընդմիշտ հատվել:
Երկու օր անց մոտենում է այն պահը, երբ Բարբարան պիտի որոշում կայացնի՝ մնալ Գոթֆրիդենց մոտ, թե հետ գնալ տուն: Նա նայում է իր անմխիթար կյանքի վերջին հույս Գոթֆրիդին, հետո վերհիշում իր միակ սեր Վոլֆգանգ Կ.-ին, ով իր ոստիկանական համազգեստն ավելի շատ էր գնահատում, քան Բարբարայի բոլոր անշարժ ու շարժվող բարեմասնությունները միասին վերցրած:
-Մնում եմ,- հայտնում է Բարբարան խորը հոգոցով:
Թե ինչ է սպասվում սիրահարներին ու երջանիկ մորը հաղորդման ավարտից հետո, ոչ ոք չգիտի: Բայց ռեժիսորը համենայնդեպս զգուշացնում է Բարբարային, որ իրենք շուտով սկսելու են «Իմ երազած նախկին հարսը» հաղորդման նկարահանումները, որին կարող է նաև Բարբարան մասնակցել, եթե աստծո օգնությամբ Գոթֆրիդի հետ ոչինչ չստացվի:

*****
Աղջիկը պլաստմասե բաժակից վաթսուն ցենտ է վերցնում ու մնացածը թողնելով մոր մոտ՝ վազում դեպի ավտոկայանի խանութ, որի ցուցափեղկին կպցրած է «Իմ նախկին հարսի» պաստառը:
Խանութում աշխատող տղամարդը, բաց ամսագրի վրա կռացած, խաչբառ է լուծում: Նա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կենտրոնացած հայացքն ուղղում է պատին՝ փորձելով գտնել հերթական հարցի պատասխանը:
Վաճառողը մի պահ կտրվում է իր զբաղմունքից, երբ իրեն է մոտենում երկար փեշով աղջիկը, մի ձեռքին՝ „Lion“ կոնֆետ, մյուսին՝ վաթսուն ցենտ:
Տղամարդն ուշադիր նրան է նայում:
-Դու ինչո՞ւ դպրոցում չես:
Աղջիկը ոչինչ չի պատասխանում, միայն սպասում է, որ փողն իրենից վերցնեն:
-Ո՞ր դասարանում ես,- նորից հարցնում է տղամարդը՝ ընդունելով վճարը:
-Ոչ մի դպրոց,-կցկտուր պատասխանում է աղջիկը՝ բառերը դժվարությամբ ընտրելով:
-Վաղուց ե՞ս Գերմանիայում:
-Չի իմանում:
-Որտե՞ղ ես ապրում:
Աղջիկն իր մեծ աչքերով լուռ նայում է անծանոթին:
-Մի վախեցիր,- նրան հանգստացնում է վաճառողը,- ես ուզում եմ քեզ հյուր գալ և ուրիշ շատ կոնֆետներ բերել: Կասե՞ս որտեղ ես ապրում:
Երեխան ձեռքը պարզում է փողոցի ուղղությամբ.
-Կամուրջ: Վերև չէ, ներքև:
-«Կաբելշտեգ» կամրջի տա՞կ:
Առանց պատասխան տալու՝ աղջիկը դուրս է վազում խանութից:
Վաճառողը նայում է նրա հետևից, ապա անցնում հետևի սենյակ ու վերցնում հեռախոսը: 089-29100:

*****
Լսելով ոստիկանական մեքենայի ձայնը՝ Մուֆասան վեր է թռչում քնից: Երկու տղամարդ իջնում են ներքև՝ դեպի իրենց կողմը: Կամրջի տակ միայն երեքով են: Ինքն ու երկու շաբաթ առաջ հայտնված հարևանուհին՝ իր փոքր աղջկա հետ:
Երկու ոստիկաններից մեկն առաջ է գալիս ու սառը ձայնով ներկայանում.
-Վոլֆգանգ Կոխ,- ապա շարունակում,-կարո՞ղ եմ տեսնել ձեր փաստաթղթերը:
Աղջիկը ամուր գրկում է մորը ու դեմքը թաքցնում նրա մազերի մեջ:
Մուֆասան բարձրանում է տեղից:
-Ինչո՞վ ենք արժանացել այս այցին, պարոն Կոխ:
Ոստիկանը ոտքից գլուխ զննում է նրան:
-Ուզում ենք տեսնել՝ ինչով կարող ենք ձեզ օգտակար լինել, կարծես թե ձեր տեղն այնքան էլ հարմար չէ:
-Մեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, մի անհանգստացեք մեզ համար,- ժպտալով ասում է Մուֆասան՝ գետնից վերցնելով ու գլխին քաշելով կանաչ գլխարկը:
-Փաստաթղթերը,- քար ձայնով արտասանում է Վոլֆգանգ Կոխը:
Գործընկերը մոտենում է նրան, ապա անցնում աղջկա ու մոր կողմը՝ ձեռքով ցույց տալով, որ վեր կենան և հետևեն իրեն: Աղջիկը սկսում է լաց լինել: Կինն ինչ-որ բան է գոռում անհասկանալի լեզվով:
-Ես Մուֆասան եմ,-ասում է սևամորթ տղամարդը,- ինձ բոլորն են ճանաչում:
-Գնացինք, տեղում կպարզենք, թե դու ինչ Մուֆասա ես:
-Ինձ այստեղ շատ հարմար է, պարոն Կոխ, ինձ թվում է՝ ես կմնամ այստեղ:
-Ինձ թվում է՝ դու գալիս ես մեզ հետ:
Կոխի գործընկերը փորձում է տեղից բարձրացնել կնոջն ու աղջկան:
-Հանգիստ թողե՛ք կանանց, ուր ե՞ք տանում,- բացականչում է Մուֆասան:
-Նրանց մասին հոգ կտանեն, ինչպես և քո մասին: Հետևիր ինձ:
Մուֆասան ձեռքը տանում է իր քրքրված վերարկուի գրպանը և մի պլաստիկ քարտ հանելով՝ մեկնում ոստիկանին:
Կոխը վերցնում է քարտը, նայում նկարին, ապա գրվածին՝ «Մուֆասա Բուհարի», «քաղաքացիությունը՝ գերմանացի»: Նա բարձրացնում է քարտը լույսի կողմը, այսուայնկողմ շրջում:
-Ասում եմ՝ ես Մուֆասան եմ, ինձ բոլորը ճանաչում են, արդեն քսանութ տարի է՝ այստեղ եմ ապրում:
Կոխը քարտը մեկնում է Մուֆասային, նորից ոտքից գլուխ զննում նրան:
-Ներեցեք անհանգստացնելու համար, պարոն Բուհարի: Բարի երեկո եմ մաղթում:
Մյուս երկուսին ոստիկաններն ուղեկցում են դեպի մեքենա:
-Ազի՜տա, Ֆարնա՜զ,- նրանց հետևից գոռում է Մուֆասան,- չվախենա՜ք, ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու: Չվախենա՜ք:
Երբ ոստիկանները հեռանում են տեսադաշտից, նա գալիս նստում է կամրջի տակ ընկած մեծ քարին, ձեռքերը մեկ իրար խփում, մեկ ծնկներին ու գլուխը տարուբերելով երգում.
_"Three little birds 
Pitch by my doorstep 
Singin' sweet songs 
Of melodies pure and true, 
Sayin', This is my message to you-ou-ou:
Singin': Don't worry 'bout a thing, 
'C ause every little thing gonna be all right. 
Singin': Don't worry, don't worry 'bout a thing, 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!"_

----------

E-la Via (11.04.2014), Mephistopheles (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (08.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Աթեիստ (08.04.2014), Այբ (12.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014), Շինարար (12.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*5. ՎԱԶՔ*



<<Արագ, արագ, արագ, հավաքվում ենք, վազում ենք, փախչում ենք, ինչքան հնարավոր է արագ>>: Ինչ-որ բան անելուց խոսելը հին սովորություն էր: Մանկությունից էր գալիս: Այն օրերից, երբ մայրը երեկոները իրեն մենակ էր թողնում տանը, ինքը գնում էր կաֆեում աման լվանալու: Բայց հիմա մի տեսակ գոռում էր մտքում, ասես սեփական մտքերը փորձում էր մտքում ասված բառերով լռեցնել, բայց չէր ստացվում մի տեսակ:
<<Հավաքիր ամեն ինչ, ինչ հնարավոր է, միեւնույն է ոչինչ չի ստացվի>>: Համարյա նույն բառերը, որ ասում էր այն օրերին, երբ արագ հավաքում էր տոպրակներից թափված խաղալիքները` մինչեւ մոր գալը հասցնելու համար: Գիտեր, որ չի հասցնի, բայց հավաքում էր:
Էդ նամակները, զանգերը, որոնց այդքան սպասել էր քսան տարի առաջ, հիմա դարձել են փորձություն: Ինչո՞ւ հիմա, ինչո՞ւ հենց հիմա, ինչո՞ւ: 
Ձեռքն ընկած հագուստը լցնում էր ճամպրուկը: Այն, ինչ ունի այս տանը: Ուրիշ ոչինչ չստացվեց ունենալ: Տարիների ամուսնական կյանքից հետո մի երեխա անգամ չստացվեց: Հագուստ, գրքեր, մի քանի արծաթյա ու ոսկյա իրեր: Ավելի լավ, հեռանալը հեշտ կլինի: Հեշտ, արագ, առանց ավելորդ ափսոսանքի: 
<<Գնում եմ տնից: Գիտեմ, որ տնի'ց եմ գնում, բայց չգիտեմ` ուր: <<Որտեղից>>-ը հայտնի է, <<ուր>>-ը` ոչ այնքան: Արագ, արագ, արագ, հիմա կվերադառնան: Բերանից միշտ վատ հոտ եկող սկեսուրը, որի միակ հաճույքը խանութներում ու շուկաներում պտտվելն է: Երբ նայում է, հայացքից ատելություն է ծորում վրադ: Ամուսինը, որն ուղղակի կողակից է, ոչինչ ավելի: Ոչինչ…>>
Մինչեւ հիմա չի հասկանում, ոնց ստացվեց այդքան երկար համատեղ կյանքը: Փախչելու ցանկությունը միշտ է եղել: Միշտ, թաքուն, հոգու խորքում եղել է, բայց քաջությունը միշտ չի հերիքել: Կտրելու ուժ ունենալը հունար է: Ինքը չունի: Հարմարվում է իրավիճակին ու վերջ: Մեռնի, չի կարող պոկվել: Իսկ հիմա հանկարծ փախչելու ցանկությունը գլուխ բարձրացրեց անասելի ուժով: Ինչպես դպրոցում, երբ նեղացնում էին, ինչպես հետո, ավելի ուշ, երբ գիտեր, գիտակցում էր, որ ուրիշ է: Պատճառը այդ նամակն էր, հետո միակ զանգը, որ առաջարկում էր տեսնվել:
Տեսնվել: Քառասուն տարեկանում տեսնվելը ուշ է: Չստացվածի համար պատասխան տալ է պետք, պետք է պատասխան տալ բոլոր չստացված նպատակների համար: <<Բայց սպիտակած մազերով, ավելացող կնճիռներով պատասխան տալը մի տեսակ այնքան էլ էսթետիկ չէ: Թեպետ արագ, արագ, արագ, դեռ կարող ես հասցնել>>: 
Դուռը ինքն իրեն է բացվում, չի ճռնչում անգամ: <<Կարելի է տեսնվել: Անհետանալուց առաջ, վերջին անգամ: Պարտքը տալ ջահել օրերին, երբ կարող էր ամեն օր տեսնվել, բայց գլուխ չդրեց: Հիշում է ռեստորանի հասցեն, անունը: Գնալ, <<տեսնվել>>, հետո կորչել գրողի ծոցը: 
Տաքսին սպասում էր մուտքի առաջ: Կեղտոտ, հին մեքենա էր: Վարորդն էլ իր մեքենայի նման, ծխախոտը ատամների արանքում, քրտնահոտով, դեմքին` մի քանի օրվա չսափրած մազեր: Ամուսինը միշտ պարտաճանաչ սափրվում է: Գոնե դրանում մեղադրել չի կարող:
Կարելի էր երեւի գրել մի երկու տող: Ասենք` <<Գնում եմ, էլ չեմ գալու, կներես>>, բայց ինչո՞ւ գլուխ ցավեցնել: Թող մտածեն` անհետացել եմ, գոլորշիացել եմ: Ես այդպես կարողանում եմ, երբ տանը մի քանի օր չեմ խոսում ինքը հենց այդպես էլ ասում է` <<Ասես գոլորշիացած լինես: Ասես մենակ ապրեմ: Ավելի շուտ` մամայի հետ մենակ>>: <<Մամայի...>>, էդպես էլ ասում է, <<մամայի>>, ասես մե'ր մաման է: Ես <<մամա>> չեմ ունեցել, ո՞նց բացատրեմ: Անգամ այն ժամանակ, երբ ունեցել եմ..>>:
Ռեստորանի մուտքի մոտ կանգնեցրեց տաքսին: Իջեցրեց ճամպրուկը: Մի՞թե, իսկապես, ուզում է մտնել: Մի՞թե կմտնի: Անգամ մազերը կարգին չհավաքեց: Ինչի՞ մասին էր մտածում: Այս հանդիպումը պետք է քսան տարի առաջ լիներ: Այդ դեպքում դեռ գոնե հնարավոր լիներ փոխել ինչ-որ բան: Փրկել չէ, ուղղակի փոխել: 
Մտավ: Նստեց սեղանի մոտ: Հետո պատկերացրեց ներս մտնողին: Վերջին անգամ, երբ տեսավ` քսամնեկ էին երկուսն էլ: Հիմա մեկ մեկ մտածում է, որ դեռ այն քսանմեկ տարեկանին է սիրում: Իսկ եթե քսանմեկ տարեկանին է սիրում, նշանակում է ինքն էլ քսանմեկ տարեկան է: Մազերը սպիտակել են, կնճիռները ցանց են հյուսում դեմքին ու հոգուն, բայց քսանմեկ է, եթե քսանմեկ տարեկանին է սիրում: Իսկ եթե հիմա ներս մտնի ցմփոր քառասնամյա մի մարդ, բացի բերանը, փայլեն ոսկե ատամները: Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե փայլեն ոսկե ատամները...
Մոտեցավ դռան մոտ կանգնած մատուցողին: Հայտնեց անունը: 
-Ինձ այստեղ մի տղամարդ է սպասելու, ասացեք, որ չստացվեց գալ:
Մատուցողը, արհեստական ափսոսանքը ձայնի մեջ, հայտնեց, որ տղամարդը մեկ ժամ առաջ է զանգել, խնդրել է հաղորդել, որ չի կարող գալ եւ ներողություն է խնդրում:
Հետդարձի տաքսին թարմ էր, կարմիր գույնի: Վարորդը ոսկե ատամներ ուներ, փայլեցին, երբ ասաց, թե ինչքան պիտի վճարի: 
Կամաց բացեց դուռը: Ճամպրուկը դրեց դռան առաջ: Տանը դեռ մարդ չկար: Լավ է, կհասցնի դասավորել իրերը, մինչեւ գան:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Vardik! (11.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*6. <ՍԿԱԼՊ>*


Ամառային երեկոյի մութը մի տեսակ ցանցառ էր: 
Հեռվում այվող կարմրավուն հորիզոնը հերթական շոգ օրն էր խոստանում` Հրաչիկին ստիպելով բացել բոլոր հնարավոր օդանցքները` պատուհաններն ու դռները, նույնիսկ` մուտքի դուռը: Սակայն բնակարանում նիրհող օդը երևի գնալու տեղ չուներ ու պատրաստ էր իր իսկ հեղձուկից խեղդվելու, միայն թե մնար այնտեղ, որտեղ էր: Միջանցիկ քամի հրահրելու Հրաչիկի բոլոր ջանքերը ևս ապարդյուն էին: Թվացյալ փրկությունը <Ջերմուկի> արագ տաքացող շիշն էր ու բաց պատշգամբը, ուր մինչև աշխարհի վերջը պատրաստ էր սպասել անգամ աննշան զեփյուռի, ինչպես մոլեռանդ հավատացյալն է սպասում Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյանը:
Կնոջ` Հրանուշի` անկողին մտնելու հորդորներն անիմաստ էին: Տապից նվաճած մեկ-երկու աստիճանը գիշերվա համար հաղթանակ համարվել չէր կարող, քանի որ քամին հավանաբար գիշերվա դաշնակիցը չէր և առավել ևս` ցերեկվանն էլ չէր եղել:
Մարող աղմուկն ու շշուկնեը տապին գումարեցին նաև գիշերվա սովորական լռությունը, և Հրաչիկին հանկարծ թվաց, թե այդ ամենի մեջ ինչ-որ չարագուշակ, անվերջանալի ու անբնական բան կա: Մտածեց, որ աշխարհում երևի ամեն բան կանգ է առել` կենդանի ու անկենդան բոլոր արարվածները` անկախ դրանք արարողի կարգավիճակից և ժամանակի ու տարածության մեջ ունեցած հնարավորություններից:
<Իսկ գուցե՞ այս ամենն իրականություն է: Գուցե՞ իսկապես կանգ է առել տիեզերքն ու մոլորակները պտտող հավերժական թվացող մեխանիզմը, և սա աշխարհի ու իր վերջին գիշերն է....>:
Նա աներևույթ ժպտաց իր չծերացող երևակայության թռիչքի, օրվա ու գիշերվա առօրեականության մեջ չտեղավորվող մտքերի վրա ու գլուխը դրեց պատուհանագոգին խաչած ձեռքերին:
Հանկարծ հասկացավ, որ չի լսվում նաև պատի հին ժամացույցի տկտկոցը: Սիրտն սկսեց անսովոր թպրտալ: Վախեցավ: Կոպերն ամուր սեղմվեցին, ու գլուխը դանդաղ թեքեց ժամաացույցի կողմը: Ի վերջո աչքերն իրենք բացվեցին ու անմիջապես էլ սառան. ժամացույցը չէր աշխատում: Սլաքները տասն անց կեսի վրա էին, երբ դրսում ակնհայտ ուշ գիշեր էր. <Մի՞թե սա է վերջը... Երանի քնած լինեի...>:
Շփոթված ու այլայլված վեր կացավ աթոռից ու ակամա գնաց դեպի ժամացույցը: Երբ արդեն տեղում էր, հասկացավ, որ ձգվելու ուժ չունի. այսօր կարծես սովորականից ցածրահասակ էր կամ ժամացույցն էր վեր բարձրացել կախված տեղից: Թոռն էր կախել, երբ դեռ աղջիկներն այստեղ էին, երբ դեռ չէին մեկնել:
Որոշեց, որ ամեն գնով պիտի լարի ժամացույցն ու վերադարձավ աթոռի ետևից:
Զգեստապահարանի ծուռ հայելին մի պահ մոլորված ինչ-որ կերպարանք որսաց ու անմիջապես էլ նրան բաց թողեց ապակյա իր ցանցից: Բաց պատուհաններից սեփականատիրոջ իրավունքով ներս մտած հսկայական լուսինը ևս մի ծերունու տեսավ` փոքրիկ, սպիտակամազ մի բարի թզուկի, որ ասես ինչ-որ հեքիաթում մոլորվել ու հայտնվել էր իր համար օտար վայրում և չգիտեր անելիքը:
Հրաչիկն աթոռը ետևի երկու ոտքի վրա քարշ տվեց ժամացույցի տակ ու տնքոցով վրան բարձրացավ: Երբ ժամացույցի թափանցիկ դռնակն արդեն հասանելի էր, հասկացավ, որ ուղղելու բան չկա. չգիտեր` ժամը քանիսն է:
Ծերունին բնազդաբար ծածկեց ժամացույցի դռնակն ու լարախաղացի նման օրորվելով` սկսեց ցած իջնել: Զայրույթի՞ց էր, թե՞ անկարողության գիտակցումից, թե՞ մեկից, որ մյուսի պատճառն էր, չգիտեր: Աչքերն իրենք-իրենց լցվեցին. չէր ուզում արտասվել:
Գլուխն սկսեց անտանելի ցավել: Պատկերացրեց, թե ինչպես է պատանեկության տարիներին սիրելի արկածային գրքերի միջի կարմրամորթ հնդկացին դանդաղ հանում իր գանգամաշկը: Սակայն հանձնվել չէր պատրաստվում: Ափով սրբելով աչքերը` Հրաչիկն ուղղվեց դեպի պատշգամբի մյուս կողմը: Այնտեղ աղջիկների նվիրած նոթբուքն էր, կամ ինչպես Հրանուշն էր ասում`<Սկալպը>, որ վաղուց հեռացած դուստրերին և օտարացող թոռներին տեսնելու, նրանց հետ խոսելու միակ մխիթարությունն ու հնարավորությունն էր:
Համակարգչի էկրանին բաբախող ժամացույցը համոզեց, որ աշխարհի վերջը այս անգամ ևս հետաձգվում է, ու ծերունին, կարծես թեթևացած, հոգոց հանեց, սակայն որոշումը չփոխեց. պատի ժամացույցը պիտի աշխատեր, որպեսզի կյանքը շարունակություն ունենար, որպեսզի մոլորակը պտտվեր, քամի լիներ:
Դարձյալ ժամացույցի մոտ էր: Սակայն աթոռի վրա այս անգամ բարձրանալը գրեթե անհնարին էր: Ականջներում չաշխատող ժամացույցի զարկերն էին:
Վերջապես: Սլաքներն իրենց տեղում էին, մնում էր միայն զսպանակի բանալին պտտեր: Սակայն ինչ-որ բան հանկարծ կանգ առավ ի՛ր մեջ` գլխում, հենց գանգամաշկի տակ: Հրաչիկը չհասցրեց ըմբռնել տեղի ունեցածը: Նա քամուց քշվածի նման գլորվեց գետնին ու մեռավ` զարմացած ու մենակ:
Հրանուշը միայն առավոտյան տեսավ ամուսնուն` ժամացույցի բանալին ձեռքի մեջ սեղմած:
- Կաթված է, ուղեղի կաթված.... միանգամից է մեռել, բախտը բերել է,- բժիշկներն ասացին: 
Հրանուշը չհասկացավ, ու դրանից վիշտը դույզն-ինչ չամոքվեց.
- Գոնե հիվանդանար, պառկեր, նազ աներ: Վրեն ամակ ունենայի....
Անորոշության մեջ նա պարտավոր էր եսասեր լինել, որովհետև մենակ էր: Լավ, անբացակա հարևաններ ուներ կողքին, սակայն մենակ էր ու լքված: Ամուսնու դագաղի կողքին նստած` անհարմար էր զգում իր մենակության համար և ամբողջ բողոքն էլ հենց այդ մասին էր. <Այ անխիղճ, անսիրտ մարդ, ես հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ` մենակ, անտեր-անտիրական...>:
Մյուսներին, որ կամա թե ակամա ցավակցության էին եկել, այլ բան էր հետաքրքրում.
- Ո՞նց էլ իմացել է, թե երբ է մեռնելու...
- Հա: Ասում են` հենց իր ձեռով էլ բարձրացել, կանգնացրել է ժամացույցը....
- Ինչի՞....
- Չգիտե՞ս: Որ իր մեռնելու ճիշտ ժամը իմանան, ժամացույցը սխալ չկանգնացնեն...
- Հաաաա՜...,- Խորհրդավոր ձգում էր ժամացույցի զարմանահրաշ պատմությանը տեղեկացող հերթական ունկնդիրը` իր իմացածը հաջորդին նոր, ավելի գունեղ մանրամասներով փոխանցելու ակնկալիքով:
Հանգուցյալի դագաղը երկու շարքով պարսպող աթոռները հիմնականում դատարկ էին: Միակ մշտական նստակյացը Հրանուշն էր, որ չնայած շոգին, չգիտես ինչու, մրսում էր: Իհարկե, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նրա կողքին տարատեսակ կանայք էին նստում, սակայն Հրանուշը այդպես իրեն ավելի ու ավելի միայնակ էր զգում: Ի վերջո, չհամբերեց ու հարևանի հարսի ականջին փսփսաց.
- Նինիկ ջան, ձեր <Սկալպով> Արմինեին ու Ադրինին խաբար արա, ջանիդ մեռնեմ:
Մնում էր սպասել:
Երեկոյան ժամը հինգին մոտ, վերջապես հույսի աղոտ մի շող երևաց.
- Հրանուշ տոտա, Արմինեին ու Ադրինեին մի կերպ գտանք: Ասեցին` անտառ, քեֆի էին գնացել: <Սկայպով> հազիվ կապվեցինք: Շատ լաց եղան խեղճերը: - Նինիկն էր շողը բերողը:
Հրանուշը թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց. շուտով աղջիկները կգան: Հոր մահը նրանց գոնե մի անգամ էլ տեսնելու հնարավորություն կտա: Առավոտյան կգան, հո իրեն մենակ չե՞ն թողնի: Հորը վերջին անգամ կտեսնեն, սիրտները կհովանա:
Սակայն երեկ բացակայող քամին ուրիշ լուր բերեց.
- Հրանուշ ջան, երեխեքը չեն կարա գան,- նեղվելով ասացին ականջին: 
Հրանուշը մոռացավ ով էր: Նա աթոռի վրայից սկսեց ցած սահել` փլվելով կողքին նստածի վրա:
- Ախչի Լենա, Ժենիկ, դեղ բերեք, էս կնգա ուշքը գնաց:
Երբ գիտակցությունը ետ եկավ, փորձեց մարսել, ըմբռնել անհավանական իրողությունը.
<Ասում են` զագրան պասպորտ չունեն, չեն հանել: Էսօր էլ շաբաթ է: Ամեն տեղ փակ է: Երկուշաբթի էլ, որ դիմում տան, ամենաքիչը մի շաբաթ կքաշի: Ասում են` առանց զագրան պասպորտի երկրից դուրս չեն թողնում: Համ էլ տասը օրից որ գան` էլ ինչ: Բա էլ արժե՞....>:
Նինիկն էլ իր հերթին մի քանի անգամ կրկնեց նույն բանը: Թվաց, թե վշտահար այրին կորցրել է իրականության, որևէ բան լսելու, հասկանալու կարողությունը:
Հրանուշն ամեն ինչ հասկացել էր և ուզում էր ամուսնու տեղը լինել, նրանից առաջ գետինը մտնել` <թող մի քիչ էլ նա ամոթից մեռներ>: Հրանուշը ստիպված էր խաղալ` ինչպես անհայտ, բայց տաղանդավոր դերասան, ում հատկապես հաջողվում էին մեկ դերասանի թատրոնի համար գրված դերերը:
Քիչ անց ներկայացման տեսարանը փոխվեց: Նինիկը կրկին ներս մտավ` այս անգամ բաց նոթբուքը ձեռքին: Նա հանգուցյալի վրա թեքելով համակարգիչը` դանդաղ պտտվեց դագաղի շուրջը, հետո այն տվեց Հրանուշին ու մոտեցավ միջանցքում ծխող տղամարդկանց: Նոթբուքը Հրանուշի գոգին երկար ու աղեկտուր հեծկլտաց:
Տղամարդիկ դիակի կողքից երկու հանդիպակաց աթոռ հանեցին և նրանց փոխարեն սեղանիկներ դրեցին: Նինիկենց ու իրենց նոթբուքները դրեցին սեղանիկների վրա ու երևի չհավանեցին: Հրանուշը լուռ ու ոչինչ չհասակացող աչքերով միայն հետևում էր տարօրինակ տեսարանին: Երբ համակարգիչները բարձրացնելու համար սկսեցին դատարկել գրադարակները ու դնել նրանց տակ, Հրանուշն ամեն ինչ հասկացավ: Ուզում էր ճչալ, մազերը պոկել, բայց միայն չորացած թաշկինակը ցավեցնելու չափ աչքերին սեղմեց:
<Սկայպ>-ն սկսեց աշխատել. երկու նոթբուք` երկու դուստր` դեմ դիմաց, ինչպես որ պիտի լիներ իրականում: Հրանուշն իր դիմաց Արմինեին տեսավ: Դստեր ընտանիքն էր: Աթոռները կողք-կողքի էին շարել` ասես երևակայական դագաղի երկայքով ու լաց էին լինում: Աթոռների շարքի ետևում ցավակից ծանոթ-բարեկամների կանայք էին կանգնած` Արմինեին մխիթարողները: Աղջիկն անկեղծ արտասվում էր, բայց չգիտես ինչու, Հրանուշի ծիծաղը եկավ: Նա ամոթից խոնարհեց հայացքն ու սկսեց արհեստական հազալ: 
Կողքի համակարգչում Ադրինեի լացի ձայնն էր: 
Ամեն ինչ պարզ էր: Աղջիկներն իր կողքին էին, ավելին` հոր դիակի կողքին:
Հաջորդ առավոտյան նոթբուքները դարձյալ իրենց տեղում էին, պարզապես Հրանուշին խնդրեցին հակառակ կողմում նստել` մեջքով դեպի դուռը: Բացատրեցին, որ գրքերի վրա համակարգիչները հազիվ են հարմարեցրել, ու շարժել չի կարելի: Պատկերը նույնն էր, միայն այս անգամ իր դիմաց Ադրինեի աթոռաշարքն էր, իսկ կողքին` Արմինեի: Ճիշտ է, օրվա ընթացքում Հրանուշը ստիպված էր մի քանի անգամ դես ու դեն գնալ` փոխելով աթոռները, որպեսզի աղջիկները կարողանան դեմ առ դեմ նստել, խոսել, կիսվել որդիական դարդ ու ցավով, սակայն դա երևի բավական չէր:
- Մամ, դու մի քիչ էն կողմ նստի, էլի, կամեռան փակում ես: Համ էլ Ադրինի հետ թաքուն խոսալու բան կա:- Արմինեն էր:
Հրանուշը ստիպված եղավ սենյակում անիմաստ պտտվել` ձևացնելով, թե ամուսնու մեծադիր նկարին է ուզում մոտիկից նայել, խոսել նրա կենդանի հայցքի հետ:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014), Շինարար (12.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

- Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի քիչ էս նոթբուքերը պտտեք, էլի: Տեսնենք` ո՞վ կա, ո՞վ չկա:- Արդեն Ադրինեն էր:
Եվ քանի որ համակարգիչները շարժել չէր կարելի, սենյակում, միջանցքում ու խոհանոցում գտնվողները ասես ինչ-որ անհայտ ծիսական արարողակարգով սկսեցին պտտվել դագաղի շուրջբոլորը, որպեսզի մերթ մի, մերթ մյուս նոթբուքին հայտնեն իրենց ցավակցությունը, խոսեն մեռելատերերի հետ, մի երկու խոսք փոխանակեն: Ոմանք անգամ հասցրեցին հարցնել Ռուսաստանում կյանքի, փողի, աշխատանք լինել-չլինելու մասին, այնպես որ, Հրանուշը ևս ստիպված էր նրանց հետ պտտվել` մի աթոռից քոչելով մյուսի վրա, զսպել, չծիծաղել ու այնքան սուտ հազալ, որ վերջապես ուժասպառ եղավ: Ուզում էր անկեղծ լաց լինել, սգալ ամուսնու` հազար տարվա իր հավատարիմ ու փնթփնթան կողակցի անժամանակ մահը, որովհետև մահը միշտ անժամանակ է լինում, բայց այլևս արտասուք չկար: Նա կարծես այդտեղ էլ չէր:
Երևի ննջել էր, երբ Արմինեի ճչոցից տեղում վեր թռավ.
- Վայ, քոռանամ ես, հորս երեսին ճանճ կա: Այ մամ, մի ճյուղ վերցրա, ծաղիկ բերող չի եղե՞լ, քշի: Պարապ մի նստի:
Հատակին դույլի մեջ դրված ծաղիկների միջից մի ճյուղ առանձնացրին, դրեցին Հրանուշի ձեռքերի մեջ ու հեռացան:
- Հորս գլխի մոտ եմ ուզում նստել, վայ, խեղճ հերա ջան,- ճչալու հերթը Ադրինեինն էր, ու Հրանուշն անցավ գլխի մյուս կողմը:
- Ես էլ եմ ուզում,- Արմինեն էլ հետ չմնաց անհատակ վշտից մղկտացող քրոջից:
Հրանուշին ստիպված էին տանել հանգուցյալի ոտքերի մոտ: 
Համակարգիչներով ու գրքերի կույտով սեղանիկները մի քանի տղամարդ զգուշորեն տեղադրեցին հանգուցյալի գլխին զուգահեռ, և աղջիկներն այդ կապակցությամբ մի ուրիշ կերպ, առանձնակի ընդգրկումով լաց եղան: Սակայն լացուկոծն ստիպված էին պարբերաբար ընդհատել` <Մամ, ճանճը...> գոռալու համար:
Կամ հեռու էր նստած, կամ էլ ձեռքի ճյուղն էր կարճ, չէր կարողանում ամուսնու դեմքը հավանած ճանճին ոչ մի կերպ քշել: Մի կերպ ձգվում էր, կամ էլ վեր էր կենում` մանրաքայլ քստքստացնելով հասնելով հանգուցյալի գլխի մոտ, քշում էր աներես միջատին, մի քիչ սպասում ու կրկին վերադառնում էր իր տեղը` դիակի ոտքերի մոտ: Ճանճը կարծես սպասում էր, թե երբ է Հրանուշը նստելու, և դարձյալ սկսում էր իր գրոհը:
- Այ մամ, էդքան դժվա՞ր է... Մի ճանճ է, էլի...
Հրանուշն այս անգամ չհասկացավ, թե աղջիկներից որ մեկն էր խոսողը: Զգաց, որ դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ: Նա պարզապես առանց վեր կենալու ձգվեց դեպի ճանճն ու ... սայթաքեց: Սեղանիկներից մեկի վրայի գրքասյունը փլվեց, ու մետաղյա համակարգիչն ընկավ հանգուցյալի դեմքին:
Հրանուշը ոչինչ չզգաց: Երբ անլսելի աղմուկի տակ ներկայացման դեկորները նախկին տեսքին բերեցին, նա նույնիսկ զվարթացավ` չարաբաստիկ ճանճին ամուսնու ճակատի վրա սատկած տեսնելով:
Աղջիկները, սակայն, լուռ էին: Միայն տարօրինակ ֆրթֆրթոց էր լսվում: Հասկացավ` սուրճ են խմում: Ցավակիցները նրանց մենակ չէին թողնում:
Իջնող երեկոյի հետ Հրանուշը կարծես թեթևացավ.
- Հրաչիկ ջան, էգուց կպրծնես...
Նա մտածեց ամուսնու թաղման մասին և հանգուցյալի ոտքերի մոտ նստած հասկացավ, որ նախանձում է նրան:
Գիշերը հանգիստ ու երկար քնեց: Գիտեր, որ հանգուցյալի մոտ ամուսնու եղբոր որդիներն էին գիշերելու, ու ոչ մի <Սկալպ>: Գիտեր, որ նրանք էլ կթաղեն ծերունուն: Մի բան չգիտեր. ո՞վ էր իրեն թաղելու, երբ ոչ ոք չլիներ, երբ այդ տղաներն էլ արդեն ուրիշ մի երկրում լինեին .....
Առավոտյան Հրանուշը գլուխը բարձր նստեց իր տեղը` ամուսնու ոտքերի մոտ, ու սպասեց եռօրյա անտրամաբանական բեմադրության հանգուցալուծմանը:
Գերեզմաններից ուղիղ տուն եկավ: Հոգեհացի էլ չգնաց: Շտապում էր: Վերջապես, երբ արդեն տանն էր, անբացատրելի ժպիտը դեմքին, հպարտ ու իր նման մանրաքայլ պատշգամբ մտավ: Մի կողմում մեռած ժամացույցն էր, մյուս կողմում էլ գանգամաշկը հանող` <Սկալպը>:
Երկուսն էլ գիրկն առավ ու պատուհանից զգուշավոր դուրս նայեց: Մոտակայքում կարծես ոչ ոք չկար: Կարելի էր ազատվել կուծքը սեղմող բեռից: Վերջ:
Ներքևից ինչ-որ սառը, մետաղական զրնգոց լսվեց, որ կառչելով շենքի պատերից` փորձեց մագլցել վեր ու ներս սողոսկել, սակայն չգիտես որտեղից հայտնված քամին անտեսանելի ձեռքով պոկեց այն տաք պատուհանագոգից ու տարավ հեռու, շատ հեռու...
Հրանուշն արդեն կարող էր սրտի ուզածի չափ լաց լինել:

----------

E-la Via (11.04.2014), ivy (09.04.2014), Sambitbaba (10.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*7. Ոստիկանը*


Եթե գրեի, որ Աշոտ Մելքոնյանը ոստիկան դառնալու որոշումը կայացրել էր հասարակությանը և պետությանը ծայառելու նվիրական ցանկությունից դրդված կամ հանցագործության դեմ անհաշտ պայքար տանելու անկասելի մղումով, ապա դա ճշմարտությունից չափազանց հեռու կլիներ: Եթե նա երբևէ աչքի ընկնի իր ծառայողական պարտականությունները կատարելիս` անձնազոհաբար ձեռնամարտի բռնվի և ձերբակալի թոշակառու տատիկից դրամապանակ թռցրած հանցագործին, բացահայտի որևէ պաշտոնյայի հարազատի գերեզմանի մետաղյա ցանկապատի գողության դեպք կամ առանձնահատուկ ջանասիրությամբ ջարդի հակաիշխանական ցույցի մասնակիցներին, և ոստիկանական 02 հաղորդաշարը ռեպորտաժ պատրաստի նրա քաջագործության մասին, ապա գուցե թե այդ ռեպորտաժում նշվի, որ Աշոտի պապի պապը Երևանի միլիցիայի վարչության առաջին ոստիկաններից է եղել,և ինքը` Աշոտը, իր պապի պապի արժանի ժառանգն ու հետևորդն է, նրա գործի շարունակողը։ Բայց վստահեցնում եմ, որ այդ հանգամանքը նույնպես որևէ ազդեցություն չի ունեցել Աշոտի՝ ոստիկան դառնալու որոշման վրա: Ինչպես հազարավոր այլ երիտասարդներ Աշոտը ոստիկան էր դարձել ճարահատյալ: Նրան այդ ճանապարհի վրա էին դրել ծնողները, որոնց պրագմատիկ դատողությամբ կրթության և արհեստների հետ սեր չունեցող Աշոտի համար դա ամենահարմար աշխատանքն էր. տանելի աշխատավարձ, թեթև աշխատանք, շուտ կենսաթոշակի անցնելու և բարձր կենսաթոշակ ստանալու հնարավորություն, ապահովություն և մի շարք այլ՝ օրենքով չամրագրված, բայց առօրյա կյանքում գործող արտոնություններ ու առավելություններ, որ տալիս էր ոստիկանի վկայականը և համազգեստը: Իհարկե, ծնողները դեմ չէին լինի, եթե նա կարողանար նաև կողմնակի եկամուտ վաստակել, բայց առանձնապես հույսեր չէին կապում դրա հետ, որովհետև կարծում էին, որ Աշոտը անհրաժեշտ չափով ճարպիկ ու խելացի չէ այդօրինակ գործերի համար: 
Աշոտը, թեև ենթարկվել էր ծնողների որոշմանը, սակայն աշխատանքի գնում էր տհաճությամբ: Պատճառը ոչ միայն այն էր, որ հասրակության և հատկապես հասակակից տղաների շրջանում ոստիկանի, առավել ևս «շարքային» ոստիկանի նկատմամբ անհարգալից, բացասական վերաբերմունք կար, այլև այն, որ բանակային կարգապահությունից զզված վերադարձել էր քաղաքացիական կյանք ու գրեթե անմիջապես ընկել մեկ այլ «կարգապահ» համակարգ: Տհաճությամբ աշխատանքի գնալուն թերևս նպաստել էր նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ ծառայության էր նշանակվել Կենտրոնի ոստիկանությունում: Բախտը չէր բերել, որովհետև բողոքի ակցիաների, ցույցերի մեծ մասը հենց կենտրոնում են լինում` կառավարության, գլխավոր դատախազության, Ազգային ժողովի կամ նախագահական նստավայրի շենքերի մոտ, և կենտրոնի ոստիկանները ստիպված են այնտեղ հերթապահություն իրականացնել, երթերի ընթացքում ուղեկցել ցուցարարներին, բերման ենթարկել առանձին ցուցարարների, երբ այդպիսի հրաման են ստանում: Այն ժամանակ, երբ մնացած տարածքային ստորաբաժանումների աշխատակիցները օրեր են գլորում ամռանը զով, ձմռանը տաք սենյակներում կամ սուրճի սեղանների մոտ, կենտրոնի ոտիկանները ամռանը` արևի, աշնանը ու գարնանը՝ անձրևի, ձմռանը` ձյան տակ հերթապահություն են իրականացնում կառավարական շենքերի մոտ: 
Առավոտյան արթնանալը, սափրվելը, համազգեստը հագնելը և աշխատանքի գնալը, տանջանք էին Աշոտի համար: Համակարգը ճմլում էր նրա հոգին, ճզմում անհատականությունը և նա զգում էր, որ օր օրի համազգեստը ավելի շատ է նեղում իրեն, բայց դրանից ազատվելու համարձակություն և վճռականություն չուներ: Խնդիրը այն չէր, որ նրան տրվող հրամանները հաճախ դուրս էին օրենքի շրջանակներից, խնդիրը հրամանների բովանդակությունը չէր նույնիսկ, այլ հրաման ստանալու և կատարելու փաստը ինքնին: Նա զգում էր, որ եթե այդպես շարունակվի, ի վերջո համակարգը և նույնանման, գորշ օրերի անհրապույր ընթացքը կկոտրեն իրեն, ինքը կհաշտվի համազգեստի հետ և հրաման կատարելը սովորական կդառնա:
Այդպես էլ կլիներ, եթե մի սովորական հինգշաբթի կառավարության գլխավոր մուտքի մոտ հավաքված քաղաքացիների բազմության մեջ չնկատեր ցուցարարների առաջին շարքում, իրենից մի քանի քայլ հեռավորության վրա կանգնած աղջկան: Նա երկար, սև մազեր ուներ, և խոշոր, խոհուն աչքերի մեջ փայլում էր պայքարի ոգին: Աշոտը հմայված նայում էր անծանոթ աղջկան, որ եկել էր ոստիկանների օրը փչացնելու` չգիտես ինչի համար: 
Ոստիկանները, որ շղթա կազմած փակել էին շենքի մուտքը, վերադասի հրամանով սկսեցին ցուցարարներին դեպի մայթը հրել: Աշոտը մյուսների հետ մեքենայորեն հրում էր իր առջև կանգնած տղաներին և իր մտքում ուրախանում, որ աղջկա առաջ չի կանգնած և ստիպված չի նրա վրա ուժ գործադրել: 
-Հետ, մի քայլ հետ,- գոռում էին Աշոտի գործընկերները, ինչին ցուցարարները պատասխանում էին «Ազատ, անկախ ոս-տի –կան…» վանկարկումներով: 
Աշոտը այնքան տարված էր աղջկանով, որ իր առջև կանգնած տղաները կարողացան ճեղքել ոստիկանական պատնեշը և առաջանալ դեպի շենքի մուտքը: Մուտքի մոտ կանգնած ոստիկանները շուրջկալեցին և նրանց թևերը ոլորելով տարան դեպի ոստիկանական մեքենան: «Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե որտեղ կկանգնեն,- մտածում էր Աշոտը,- միևնույնն է՝ կառավարության անդամները ետնամուտքով են դուրս գալիս»: Ցուցարարներին մայթից փողոց հրելու հրամանը նրան անտեղի և չպատճառաբանված էր թվում: Աշոտը հրմշտոցի մեջ նկատեց, որ աղջկա ձեռքի շարժումից ոստիկաններից մեկի գլխարկը գլխից թռավ, հետո տեսավ, թե ինչպես գործընկերները շրջապատեցին աղջկան և նրա թևերից բռնելով քարշ տվեցին դեպի ոստիկանական մեքենան:Աղջկա հայացքում զզվանք և ատելություն կար: Նա դիմադրում էր, փորձում էր ազատել ձեռքերը, ոտքերով հարվածում էր իրեն բռնությամբ դեպի մեքենան տանող ոստիկաններին: Գործընկերների ձեռքից ազատվելու նրա դատապարտված ճիգերը, անհնազանդ և անօգնական վիճակը ավելի համակրելի էին դարձնում աղջկա կերպարը, և նրան օգնելու իր անկարողությունը ջղայինացնում էր:
Այդ օրվանից հետո Աշոտի տնեցիները նկատեցին, որ նա սկսել է սիրով գնալ գործի և դա վերագրեցին անցանկալի աշխատանքի հետ հաշտվելուն: Առավոտ շուտ արթնանալով` նա լոգանք էր ընդունում, խնամքով սափրվում էր, արդուկում էր մոր՝ երեկոյան մի անգամ արդեն արդուկած համազգեստը, բրդյա կտորով երկար փայլեցնում էր կոշիկները և տանից դուրս էր գալիս ավելի շուտ, քան նախկինում: Ծառայակից ընկերները նույնպես նկատել էին այս փոփոխությունը, որովհետև նա բոլորից շուտ էր գործի ներկայանում, այնինչ նախկինում հաճախ ուշանում էր և արդեն երկու նկատողություն ուներ ուշացման համար։ Նաև նախկինի պես չէր տրտնջում, երբ բողոքի ցույցեր էին լինում, դեռ մի բան էլ ուրախանում էր: 
Աղջիկը գալիս էր գրեթե բոլոր ակցիաներին: Երբ տևական ժամանակ բողոքի ցույցեր չէին լինում, Աշոտը սկսում էր մտքում հայհոյել կառավարությանը և իշխանությանը ընդանրապես, որ պայքարի նոր առիթներ չի ստեղծում, և իր այդ մտքից աղջկա առջև մեղավոր էր զգում իրեն: Բողոքի ակցիաների ժամանակ իրեն չմատնելու համար Աշոտը փորձում էր չկորցնել ինքնատիրապետումը և հայացքը չսևեռել աղջկա վրա. այն, որ աղջիկը այդտեղ է` քիչ հեռվում բավարար էր, որ հոգին հուզմունքից ջերմանա: Երբեմն նրա մտքով անցնում էր մոտենալ աղջկան, խոսել նրա հետ, բայց հիշում էր, թե բարկության պահին ինչպիսի ատելությամբ էր աղջիկը ոստիկաններին նայում, և հրաժարվում էր այդ մտքից: 
Գործընկերներից մեկը` Բիզոնը, մի առավոտ ասաց, թե այդ օրը մեծ ակցիա է լինելու կառավարության շենքի մոտ, և երբ Աշոտը հարցրեց, թե որտեղից գիտի, Բիզոնը պատասխանեց, որ Ֆեյսբուքից: Ասաց. «Դրանք սաղ օրը ֆեյսբուքում լռված մտածում են, թե էլ ոնց հարամեն մեր օրը: Չնայած, առանց դրանց ակցիաների էլ ձանձրալի ա»: 
Այդ երեկո Աշոտը կեղծանվան տակ գրանցվեց Ֆեյսբուքում և սկսեց միլիոնավոր օգտատերերի մեջ փնտրել աղջկան: Աղջկան գտնելու համար նա նախ ընկերության առաջարկներ ուղարկեց ֆեյսբուքում գրանցված իր գործընկերներին, ապա սկսեց ընդգրկվել այն խմբերում, որոնց անուները ինչ-որ պայքարի մասին էին հուշում: Հենց նույն օրը գործընկերներից իր ընկերության առաջարկը ընդունեցին` Բիզոնը, Չագուչը և անծանոթ օգտատերերից Ինքնիշխան Հայաստանը, Ազատ խոսքը, Պայքար, պայքար մինչև վերջը և մի քանի այլ օգտատերեր: Նա համակարգչի մոտ լուսացրեց ողջ գիշերը, բայց այդպես էլ չկարողացավ գտնել աղջկան: Հաջորդ գիշեր երջանիկ պատահականությամբ նա տեսավ աղջկա լուսանկարը: Ակտիվիստներից մեկը լուսանկար էր տեղադրել, որի վրա այլ մարդկանց հետ նշված էին նաև Բիզոնը և աղջիկը: Վստահություն ներշնչելու համար Աշոտը իր կեղծանունը փոխեց Անսերժ Հայաստան և ընկերության առաջարկ արեց աղջկան` Լուսինեին: Զարմանալի չէ, որ Լուսինեն քիչ անց ընդունեց Աշոտի ընկերության առաջարկը, որովհետև այդ ո՞ր ակտիվիստը կմերժի Անսերժ Հայաստանի առաջարկը: Այդ գիշերը Աշոտը լուսացրեց կարդալով և վերընթերցելով աղջկա գրառումները և մի քանի շրջան նայելով նրա շուրջ 500 լուսանկարները, որոնց մեծ մասը արված էին տարբեր ակցիաների ժամանակ: Ամեն նոր գրառման և ամեն հաջորդ լուսանկարի հետ Աշոտի համոզմունքը, որ ինքը արժանի չէ Լուսինեին և իր սիրահարությունը երբեք չի փոխադարձվի, ավելի էր ամրապնդվում: 
Այդ օրվանից հետո Աշոտը երկակի կյանք էր վարում: Ցերեկները, իր ծառայողական պարտականությունները կատարելով, խոչընդոտում, ուժ էր կիրառում ակտիվիստների վրա, իսկ երեկոյան՝ Ֆեյսբուքի իր պատին կիսվում նրանց գրառումներով ու լուսանկարներով, բանավեճի բռնվում իր այն գործընկերների հետ, որոնց հետ հասցրել էր ընկերանալ: Որպես ամենաթունդ ընդդիմադիր «քլնգում» էր իշխանությունների այս կամ այն որոշումը, քննադատում էր ոստիկանների, նրանց թվում իր գործողությունները՝ մատնանշելով քաղաքացիական, քրեական օրենսգրքերի այն կետերը և սահմանադրության այն դրույթները որոնք իրենք խախտել էին` ուժի անհամաչափ կիրառում, քաղաքացու՝ Սահմանադրությամբ երաշավորված իրավունքների ոտնահարում և այլն: Ոստիկանների գործողությունները ճիշտ, տեղին և մասնագիտորեն քննադատելու համար նա ազատ ժամանակ ընթերցում և վերընթերցում էր օրենսգրքերը և Սահմանադրությունը, որոնց մասին նախկինում գաղափար չուներ: Նրա քննադատությունը աննկատ չմնաց: Աշոտի գրառումները արտատպվում էին օգտատերերի գրառումները հրապարակող կայքերում, ֆեյսբուքի օգտատերերի հավանությոնն էին արժանանում և մի երեկո Աշոտը զարմանքով նկատեց, որ իր գրառումներից մեկը Լուսինեի հավանությանն է արժանացել: Հաջորդ գրառման տակ Լուսինեն արդեն մեկնաբանություն էր թողել: Աշոտը ցանկանում էր ինքն էլ մեկնաբանություն թողնել, բայց այդ երեկո չկարողացավ. սեփական մտավոր կարողությունների հանդեպ ունեցած անվստահության և հուզմունքի պատճառով գլխում շրջանառվող բոլոր մտքերը նրան անհեթեթ էին թվում: Հաջորդ երեկոյան նա գրեց այն մեկնաբանությունը, որ ամբողջ ցերեկվա ընթացքում մտքում շարադրել էր` բազմաթիվ անգամ խմբագրելով ու վերախմբագրելով: Մեկնաբանությունը գրելուց մի քանի րոպե անց աղջիկը հավանեց այն: Աշոտը որոշակի վստահություն ձեռք բերեց և նրանց միջև երկար երկխոսություն ծավալվեց Աշոտի գրառման տակ: 
Այն փաստը, որ ինքը կարողացել է Լուսինեի ուշադրությանը արժանանալ, թեկուզև կեղծանվան տակ հանդես գալով, թեկուզ` վերտուալ տարածքում, հուսադրում էր նրան, համարձակություն ներշնչում Լուսինեի համակրանքի մասին երազելու համար: Եկավ մի պահ, որ նրան նույնիսկ թվաց, թե պատրաստ է ցանցից դուրս մոտենալ Լուսինեին և կապ հաստատել, իհարկե, ոստիկանական համակարգից դուրս գալուց հետո: Բայց ապօրինի շինարարության դեմ պայքարող ակտիվիստ աղջկա վիզը համբուրած ոստիկանի մասին լուրը և դրան հետևած արձագանքը ետ պահեց այդ մտքից: Չէ ո՞ր աղջիկը նույնիսկ քաղաքացիական շորերով կարող էր ճանաչել իրեն և հերթական սեռագար-ոստիկանի տեղ ընդունել:
Աշոտը քայլում էր երթը ուղեկցող ոստիկանների շարքում և փորձում էր քայլող մարդկանց բազմության մեջ գտնել աղջկան, որին տեսադաշտից կորցրել էր: Նա արդեն գիտեր, որ խաչմերուկի վերջում կուտակված ոստիկանական ուժերը փակել են փողոցը, իսկ դա նշանակում էր, որ պատնեշը անցնել փորձող ցուցարարներին բերման կենթարկեն: Նա անհանգստանում էր աղջկա համար և մտածում, որ գուցե սա լավ առիթ է ծանոթանալու համար, գուցե արժեր մոտենալ և զգուշացնել այդ սպառնալիքի մասին, բայց աղջկան չէր գտնում: 
Երթը հասավ խաչմերուկին , ոստիկանների ու ցուցարարներ միջև բախում սկսվեց: Մի կարճ պահ Աշոտը առաջին շարքում նկատեց Լուսինեին և վազեց առաջ, բայց մինչև տեղ կհասներ, մի քանի ոստիկան արդեն Լուսինեի ոտքերից ու ձեռքերից բռնած տանում էին դեպի մեքենան: Աշոտը վազեց ու նստեց ոստիկանական մեքենան. գիտեր՝ ինչ-որ մեկը պետք է ուղեկցի բերման ենթարկվածներին: Լուսինեին մեքենան գցեցին, դուռը փակեցին և մեքենան շարժվեց: Երթի մասնակիցները արդեն շրջվել ու ետ էին քայլում: 
Աղջկա մազերը խառնվել էին, պատռված շրթունքից արյուն էր հոսում: Աշոտը գրպանից հանեց մաքուր, արդուկված թաշկինակը և մեկնեց աղջկան:
-Վերցրեք,-անվստահ ասաց նա:
Աղջիկը ատելությամբ ու զզվանքով նայեց Աշոտին և նրա ձեռքը մի կողմ հրեց: Աշոտը ետ քաշվեց և խեղճացած նստեց: Նրա աչքերը լցվեցին հուսահատ տխրությամբ. նա հասկանում էր, որ երբեք, երբեք համազգեստը հանելու ու դեն նետելու համարձակություն չի ունենա:

----------

E-la Via (11.04.2014), Sambitbaba (10.04.2014), Smokie (09.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Աթեիստ (11.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014), Նաիրուհի (10.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*8. Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...*


Եթե ընկեր Սարգսյանի կասկածն առարկայական էր դառնում, ապա հիմա նրա առարկայից սպասվելիք դպրոցական քննությունից ավելի էր կարևորվում մեկ այլ փորձություն-քննություն: Առաջին անգամ ածելին աղմամազերին հակադրող Տիգրանը հայելու առջև շարադրում էր արտասանելիք կարևոր տեքստը, դասդասում իր գործողությունները, կանխատեսում ընթացքն ու հնարավոր հետևանքների կապակցությամբ շուռ ու մուռ տալիս դասագրքային իմացությունը, ընտրում բառակապցություններ ու բացատրություններ:

Քաղաքից գյուղ գործուղված երիտասարդ, հմայիչ ու խելացի Սարգսյանին միանգամից սիրել էր դասարանը, դպրոցը, ծնողները, համայնքը: Հիսնամյա տնօրենը շիկահեր, երկարածամ նոր աշխատակցուհուն` Գոհարին առաջին անգամ տեսնելուն պես չէր դիմացել ու հաճոյախոսել էր` թե, էս մեր անշուք քարքարուտում ջրահարս է հայտնվել: Ինքը ժպտացել էր նոր կոլեկտիվին մերվելու բացասրտությամբ, տնօրենը`ավերակ դպրոցում նվեր ստացած չքնաղ նկարի բավարարվածությամբ:

Խանդը, տագնապները, ընտանեկան` գիշերաանկողնային վեճերը հետո էին լինելու, երբ աշակերտների և ոչ միայն նրանց տներում անընդհատ դրական ու գերադրական աստիճանով հոլովվելու էր Սարգսյանի անունը, երբ երեխաներն առիթ ու անառիթ հիշատակելու էին պաշտելի ուսուցչուհու գեղեցկությունը, խելքը, բնավորությունը, մի խոսքով` սիրում էին մանրամասն: Եվ ընկեր Սարգսյանի նկատմամբ համագյուղական սերն աստիճանաբար ծնում էին նախ համայնքի իգական հատվածի խանդն ու արտադպրոցական բամբասանքները, և ապա նրանց տղամարդկանց կրավորական, անգիտակից բացասական վերաբերմունքը: Այդպես է, ցավոք, մեկին սիրելով` հազարի աչքից գցում ես: Իր սիրելի լինելով` մարդն ատելի է դառնում միջավայրի համար: Հեռուն չգնանք` Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ձեզ օրինակ: Եկավ մեզ սովորեցնելու, դեպի լույսը, բարին, վսեմը տանելու` ծանր խաչը դրեցինք տկար մեջքին, մարմինը գումարման նշան դարձնելով` հանեցինք մեր շարքերից, պակասեցրինք իրեն, բայց մենք կիսատ դարձանք...

Տիգրանը, կեսգիշերն անց, ծարավ էր զգացել ու մանրաքայլ, անաղմուկ` դեպի սառնարանն առաջանալիս ծնողների սենյակի կողքով անցնելու ժամանակ պատահաբար լսել էր մոր դժգոհությունը.<<Ով գիտի, ինձ գրկում, էն սատանային ես պատկերացնում, վաղը ծնողական ժողով է, գուցե, գնաս...>>...
Գոհարն` ինքն էլ կանխազգում էր մեծ չափաբաժնով իրեն հասցեագրված սիրո հակադարձ դրսևորումների վտանգը: Այն մատնվում էր առանձին ծնողի հետ, թվում է անշառ, տարաձայնություններից, վարձակալ ընտանիքի տանտիկնոջ փոփոխվող վերաբերմունքից, ուսուցչակազմի`որոշ ու հատկապես կին գործընկերների ստեպ-ստեպ հնչեցվող նախադասություն-տողատակերից, ասենք, ջահել, սիրուն աղջիկ ես, մի կարգին ուզող չունես, բախտավորվես, կամ, ծնողներդ, զարմանում ենք, ոնց են համաձայնել քեզ միայնակ գյուղ ուղարկել` ապրելու, աշխատելու: Բացի այդ, տնօրենն սկսել էր դպրոցական տարբեր միջոցառումներում գովել Սարգսյանին, նրան հետզհետե ավելի շատ վստահելով, խորհրդակցելով կիրթ ու լայնատեղյակ ուսուցչուհու հետ: 

Ամուսիններին արգելված էր` ծնողական ժողովների հաճախել, մայրերը որդիներին հրովարտակ էին արձակել չսիրահարվելու մասին /քաղաքի աղջիկ է, ինչ իմանաս, ով է, ինչացու է, քանի ընկեր է ունեցել, ինչու է միայնակ էստեղ հասել.../, տղաները խանդում, կասկածում էին դասընկերներին, տղամարդ մանկավարժներին, հայրերին, հայրերը` հարևաններին, ընկերներին, այդ վայրենի ու բնաբուխ սիրո մեջ հասունանում էր սոսկալի ու ողորմելի ատելությունը, վախերը, տղամարդիկ ու կանայք վերածվում էին արուների և էգերի, որտեղ, անհաշտ ու անմտորեն սանձազերծված եսերի պատերազմում որձերն իրենց նմանների հետ անհարկի վիճելով` ջանում էին ապացուցել սեփական առավելությունն ու գաղտուկ ակնկալում Գոհարի համակրությունը, էգերն անբնական կրքոտությամբ էին համակվում, բայց սիրելու փոխարեն ավելի շատ չարությամբ էին լցվում չարաբաստիկ հովեկի նկատմամբ, անիծում ջրահարսի նեռահաստատ թագավորությունը, և ստացվում էր, որ այդ ամենի չար հերոսն ընկեր Սարգսյանն էր, մինչդեռ հերոսի դափնին վիճարկում էին բոլորն անխտիր`համասեռ, համատարիք, համաբախտ : Եվ Գոհարն, ըստ էության, ոչ թե համագյուղական ընդվզման, հակասության, ալեկոծության պատճառն էր, այլ դրա առիթը` հարյուրամյակներով բթացած, քնած հույզերի, ազնիվ փոխշփումների, թաքուն սերերի, զսպված տածումների ու այլնի վերարթնացման, թերևս, ոչ պատեհ մի ժամանակահատվածում... 

Քաղաքի ծաղիկն գյուղի աչքի փուշն էր դառնում օրեցօր, և դրանում ամենաքիչը, թերևս, Գոհարն էր մեղավոր: Սակայն այդպես է, անկախ բնակավայրից ու կոնկրետ տեղանքի բնակիչներից, գիտունին անվերապահ չեն սիրում, քանի դեռ մենք շարունակում ենք լայն առումով խարխափել խավարում` մասնագիտական, դավանաբանական, սիրո, բարության ու արդարամտության մանր ու, միաժամանակ, վիթխարի հարցերում: Նկատել եք, երևի, որ քիչ թե շատ ուսյալ մեկին անպայման պիտակում ենք` բայց տարօրինակ մարդ ա երևում, ոնց որ մի քիչ ցնդած լինի, ինչ անտանելի բնավորություն ունի, ասես սա ընկեր ունի և այլն և այլն...

Մենք այդպես էլ չսովորեցինք, չկամեցանք սովորել ու չիմացանք ուսման նպատակը: Երեխային ուղարկում ենք մանկապարտեզ, հետո դպրոց, հետո ուսումնարան կամ ԲՈՒՀ, կամ այլուր, ոչ թե սովորելու, այլ մեծանալու համար: Երեխան չծնված` մտածում ենք նրա ամուսնանալու, բանակ գնալու, աշխատելու, նրա երեխայի մասին: Ուրեմն` մտածում ենք մեր մասին: Երեխան էլ մտածում է իր մեծանալու մասին, որովհետև մեծերը կանոնաբար այդպես են մտածել, դրան են վարժեցրել, դրա համար էլ նախակրթարանում, դպրոցում վիճում ենք մեծերի հետ, ամենախելոքներն ենք, առաջիններն ենք` մամայիս կասեմ, պապայիս կասեմ մեծախոսությամբ...Մեծերի վրա` մեծին բերելու մեծամոլորությամբ...

Եվ, ուրեմն, եթե ընկեր Սարգսյանի կասկածն առարկայանում էր, որ Տիգրանն իր հանդեպ ավելին է տածում, քան կարող է լինել զուտ աշակերտի դեպքում, անհրաժեշտ էր պատրաստ լինել մեծերի հետ հին ու նոր կռվին, հակադրության-համադրությանը...Առաջին անգամ սափրվելիս` Տիգրանը զգուշորեն հեռացնում էր դիմեզրերում աննշան մազագոյացությունները, որոնք տղայի` սովորականից սպիտակ մաշկին նույնիսկ սևության ոչ մի պատրանք չէին թողնում: Բայց մարտահրավերը նետված է, պետք է ընդունել պատվով: 

Թելադրության ժամանակ, Սարգսյանը սովորություն ուներ քայլել շարքերով, հընթացս վերահսկելով աշակերտներին, հարկ եղած դեպքում հայացքով կամ բառացի սաստում կարգազանցին: Մի երկու անգամ անցել էր Տիգրանի կողքով, նկատել, որ թելադրածի արդյունքում տղայի տետրում բառակուտակման փոխարեն` պատկեր է մանրահյուսվում, զարմանալիորեն շրջանցել էր, խորհրդավոր թմբիրի մեջ էր ներքաշվել, արտադիպված զգացումների մեջ, դրանց հետ բախվելով, շարունակել պահանջվող տեքստի բարձրաձայնում-թելադրումը, նորից էր մոտեցել պատանուն ու շշմածի պես մեխվել նրա կողքին, արդեն հրաշանալով իր իսկ գրչանկարից, միայն թե`մերկ, ավելի մեծ կրծքերով, ավելի ընդգծված, մգեցված աչքունքով, ավելի երկար վարսերով, կարճ ասած` ավելի գեղեցիկ...

-Ընկեր Սարգսյան, վերջ...դասարանաձայն արթնության կոչ էր:

-Այո,-չգիտես ինչու ընկրկեց Գոհարը, մինչդեռ երեք թե չորս նախադասություն կար, որպեսզի ամբողջանար թելադրվող տեքստը: 

Տիգրանի առջևից վերցրեց նրա կատարած աշխատանքն ու հուզված, համարյա վազելով հասավ իր սեղանի մոտ, առանց հայացքը վեր բարձրացնելու, հանցանքի մեջ բռնված մարդու պես /թեև հակառակն էր տեղի ունեցել/ վիրավոր ձայնով պահանջեց հավաքել և իրեն հանձնել թելադրության թերթիկները: 

Երբ համադասարանցիները մեծ աշխատանք կատարածի խոնջանքով արագորեն դուրս եկան դասասենյակից, երկուսն էլ մնացին ներսում, իրենց ներսում նաև...Ոչ ոք չէր ասել, մնացեք, ոչ ոք դուրս չէր հրավիրում, ոչ ոք չէր խոսում, մեղադրում կամ արդարանում, ոչ ոք չէր լռում ուղղակի իմաստով...

-Լավ բանաստեղծություններ ես գրում, լավ ես նկարում,-ընկեր Սարգսյանին մի քանի անգամ չափածո գրվածքներ էր ձոնել, աշխատանքային տետրերի հետ փոխանցել նրան:

-Ես...

-Ոչինչ մի ասա, դմբո...,-ժպտաց Գոհարը, ով մեծի դեր էր տանում, թեև այդ պահին, միգուցե, երկուսից ամենաձախողվածն էր`իբրև մեծ, փորձառու: Որովհետև պարտվել էր անփորձին, փոքրին: 

Այդ օրը տնօրենի լայնաբերան ժպիտն ու արդեն մատյանագրանցման պես հերթապահ դարձած հաճոյախոսությունները Գոհարին առաջին անգամ հանեցին հունից, չգիտես ինչու, ղեկավարին շնորհակալություն հայտնեց նրա դրվատանքին ի պատասխան, թեև, երբեք նման բան չէր արել, որպես կանոն, արձագանքելով համեստ ու երախտագետ ժպիտով: Իսկ այդ օրն, ահա, բավական շեշտված ու պարտքի տակ չմնալու պես նետեց` Շնորհակալություն: Տնօրենն էլ, <<հազար տարվա>> մանկավարժի ու ղեկավարի իմաստնությամբ, Գոհարի դյուրագրռգիռությունը պայմանավորել էր աղջկա` աշխատանքային ծանր օրվա, գյուղում անընկեր ու միայնակ, սիրելի ու ատելի լինելու և այլ հանգամանքներով: 
Տնօրենը հաշտվել էր իր տարիքի, իր սիրահարվածության ու պարտության հետ... 

...Հայելու առջև, Տիգրանը սուր ածելին ոչ մեծ, բայց արյունելու չափ ուժգնությամբ սահեցրեց պարանոցի աջ հատվածում, հետո արագորեն ատամի մածուկ քսեց հազիվ նշմարվող արյունաբծերի վրա: Հրահանգված է մեծ լինել, թվալ, երևալ, չգիտեմ, ինչ: Ընկեր Սարգսյանին հարկավոր է խաբել, որ ինքը համբուրվել գիտի, հանդիպում է աղջկա հետ, որ իրեն սիրում են ու համբուրում են: 

Բավ է երեխայի տեղ դնեն, ասեն, մեծանաս` մեքենա կառնեմ, կոստյում կառնեմ, համակարգիչ կառնեմ: Ոչինչ էլ մի գնեք ու մի նվիրեք, ձեր լավությունը ձեզ պահեք: Ինձ ու ձեզ լավություն արեք և իմ փոխարեն մի մեծացեք, իմ թե ձեր մեծանալու դարդից` մի Մե-ծա-ցեք...

Մեծ դրախտը կորցրեցինք` մեր մեծամտության պատճառով: Ու եթե այդպես է, ապա թողեք ես իմ դրախտը որոնեմ, իմ փոքրիկ դրախտը` հայելու վրա գոռած Տիգրանը: Իր ու բոլորի վրա գոռաց Տիգրանը: 

Գյուղաբարք վերաբերմունքի`օրավուր սաստկացումն ստիպեց Գոհարին լքել իրեն հյուրընկալած ընտանիքին և տեղափոխվել առանձին բնակարան, որն ազատվել էր հարկի տերերի` Ռուսաստան արտագաղթելուց հետո: 

Նոր կեցավայր տանող ճանապարհը զառիվեր էր ու դժվարանցանելի, բայց Տիգրանը, մեծի հանձնառությամբ, քրտինքի մեջ կորած, գերճիգ, ծանր ճամպրուկները բռնած` շարունակում էր հետևել ուսուցչուհուն, ով հրեշտակի պես ուղղորդում էր դեպի Լույսը, սարի կատարից հուհրատող արևագույնի մեջ երբեմնակի անհետանալով, փոխառությամբ տարալուծվելով այդ գունադաշնության մեջ, ցոլացնելով ցնորական ճերմակ ազդրերը, ջրվեժատարածուն մազերը, ձեռքերում պահելով Տիգրանի նկարա իր մերկամարմին պատկերով գրչանկարը, որպեսզի այն չվնասվի ճամպրուկների մեջ` իբրև առաջին սիրո վավերաթուղթ...

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Շինարար (12.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*9. ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏՔԸ*


Նա նստում էր լոտոսի դիրքով, դեպի վեր պարզած ափերը դնում ծնկներին, բութն ու ցուցամատը իրար միացնում, փակում աչքերը և լիաթոք ներշնչումների ու արտաշնչումների հերթագայման միջոցով փորձում ձուլվել մայրաքաղաքի շնչառությանը, կլանել ու իր արևային հանգույցի մեջ ամբարել մեքենաների արտանետումների ու շինարարական փոշու մեջ եփվող քաղաքի էներգիան։ Չորս վայրկյան նա խոր ներշնչում էր մայրաքաղաքային սմոգը, տասնվեց վայրկյան պահում թոքերում և ութ վայրկյանում սահուն արտաշնչում՝ քաղաքի գլխավերևում ծանրացած թունավոր ամպին միացնելով սեփական արտադրության ածխաթթուն։ 
Արդեն բավական ժամանակ էր, ինչ նա չէր կարողանում լսել իր ներքին ձայնը։ Քաղաքի աղմուկը թույլ չէր տալիս կենտրոնանալ որևէ բանի վրա։ Նա բարձրացնում էր հեռուստացույցի ձայնը, փորձում էր աղմուկը խլացնել երաժշտությամբ, բնության ձայներով ձայնասկավառակներ միացնում, բայց աղմուկը ծածկում էր երաժտությունը, ալիքների ձայնը, անտառում ապրող թռչունների դայլայլը, գետակի քչքչոցը։ Նա փորձում էր փոխել ուշադրության շրջանակը, սահմանափակել այն բնակարանի պատերով, բաղդատում աղմուկը առանձին ձայների, փորձում կռահել դրանց աղբյուրը, ապա ընտրում պարբերաբար կրկնվող ու թույլ մի ձայն՝ փորձելով չկորցնել այն լսադաշտից։ Բոլոր մյուս ձայները փորձում էր ընկալել որպես կողմնակի խզզոցներ, որ խանգարում են լսել իր ընտրած ձայնը։ Համոզում էր իրեն, որ գոյություն ունի միայն իր ընտրած ձայնը, մինչև իսկապես էլ այդ ձայնը անորոշ աղմուկի միջից սկսում էր լսվել առավել հստակ ու պարզորոշ։ 
Նա արթնանում էր վաղ առավոտյան, լույսը դեռ չբացված։ Ատամների, բերանի խոռոչի, քթի, միզապարկի ու աղիների մաքրումից հետո թարմացնող ցնցուղ էր ընդունում, հետո մոմի տրատակա էր անում, որին հետևում էին շնչառական վարժությունները, ապա ասանները։ Առավոտից երեկո նա փորձում էր հաշտվել աղմուկի հետ, ընդունել այն որպես տրված մի բան, որպես սրտի բաբախյուն ու ժամացույցի տկտկոց, որոնց վարժվում ես ու դադարում լսել։ Նա պաղկվոցի էր խաղում աղմուկի հետ, խորամանկում ու փորձում հիմարացնել նրան, ասես աղմուկը կենդանի արարած լիներ՝ կանգնած իր և պայծառացման արանքում։ 
Նա փորձում էր փոխատեղել պատուհանի տակով հոսող պողոտան անտառի միջով հոսող գետակի հետ։ Կամ լեռների արանքում ծփացող ծովի։ Մեքենաների աղմուկը լսել որպես անտառային թռչունների վաղորդյան դայլայլ, որպես խոնարհված ուռենու տակով հոսող գետակի քչքչոց, որպես ծովի ալիքների մեղմիկ բախյուն ժայռերին և լազուր երկնքում ճախրող ճայերի կռինչներ։ Առավոտվա կողմ, լույսը դեռ չբացված, պողոտայով սուրացող հատուկենտ մեքենաների ձայնը առանց հատուկ ներշնչման էլ կարելի էր ընկալել իբրև ալիքների ձայն, պատկերացնել՝ ոնց են գիշերվա մեջ ալիքները բախվում ափին ու հեռանում։ Նրան նույնիսկ հաջողվում էր երևակայել, որ ինքը մի փոքրիկ գլաքար է՝ ծովափին ընկած, որին չեն դիպչում ուրախությունն ու վիշտը և ոչ մի մարդկային ապրում, միայն երբեմն՝ ծովի ալիքները, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ իրեն նետել են ափ։ Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նա իրեն նույնացնում էր ծովի հետ՝ հզոր ու խաղաղ օվկիանի, որի արևափայլ, հարթ մակերեսը երբեմն կնճռոտում է քամին, իսկ ծոցում դանդաղ ու համբերատարորեն հղկվում են գլաքարերը։ Բայց ցերեկը իսկական փոթորիկ էր սկսվում, և չնայած աղմուկով արգելակող, շչացող, ցմփցմփացող այդ զարհուրելի մետաղյա արարածների փնչոցներն ու ճռնչյունները կարող էին ընկալվել որպես տարաշխարհիկ թռչունների ու կենդանիների ձայներ, դրանք ամենևին չէին նպաստում մկանների թուլացմանը, ինչպես բնության ձայներն են անում, դրանք տագնապ ու սրտխփոց էին հարուցում։
Նա հաճախ հարցնում էր իրեն՝ արդյո՞ք անտառի բնակիչների համար անտառային ձայները կարող են ռելաքսացիայի աղբյուր լինել և արդյո՞ք դրանք չեն արագացնում նրանց սրտի աշխատանքն ու տագնապահար անում նրանց։ Մեզ՝ վաղնջական ժամանակներում ծովից դուրս եկածներիս ու անտառից անվերադարձ հեռացածներիս համար չէ՞ միայն, որ բնության ձայները կորցրած հանգստության իմաստն ունեն, և արդյո՞ք այդ իմաստը կեղծ չէ՝ պայմանավորված զուտ անդարձ կորցրածի կարոտախտով։ Կամ երբեք չունեցածի։ Քանզի ի՞նչ է կարոտախտը, եթե ոչ կարոտը անցյալում մնացած երազանքի հանդեպ, կարոտը բաց թողած հնարավորությունների հանդեպ, որոնք վերհիշելը անբացատրելի հաճույք է պատճառում՝ պայմանավորված ոչ այնքան նրանով, որ մեզ հնարավորություն է եղել տրված, որքան նրանով, որ մենք բաց ենք թողել այն։ Կարոտը ոչ թե մարդկանց, առարկաների ու իրադարձությունների հանդեպ, այլ նրանց ուղեկցած մանրուքների ու հանգամանքների։ Ինչպես մառախուղն է շղարշում բնության պատառիկը, այդպես դրանց վերհիշումը մեզ պարուրում է ջերմությամբ։ Եթե ախտ և հիվանդություն է այն զգացումը, որ արտահայտվում է կարոտախտ բառով, ապա ոչ ավելի, քան թեթև մրսածությունը, որ ավելի շատ առիթ է վաղ աշնան առավոտյան անկողնում, վերմակի տակ ծուլության մատնվելու։
Նա սիրում էր պառկել անկողնում ու նայել առաստաղին։ Մաքուր, արդուկած, արևի հոտ շնչած անկողնում, բժշկի այցելությանը սպասող հիվանդի պես։ Նա սիրում էր ծանրաբեռնել անկողինը գրքերով, անկողնում պառկած հեռուստացույց դիտել, թեյ խմել, հաց ուտել։ Անկողնում պառկած՝ նա սիրում էր անգամ հյուրեր ընդունել, չնայած հյուրասեր չէր և միշտ տհաճությամբ էր մտածում հնարավոր հյուրերի մասին։ Բայց այդ ժամանակ հյուրերն ասես դադարում էին հյուր լինել և վերածվում էին հիվանդին տեսության եկած այցելուի։ Եվ թեպետ անկողնում ապրելու երջանկությունը ներանձնական էր ու լիակատար լինելու համար կիսվելու կարիք չուներ, բայց վաղ աշնան արդեն մի քիչ ցրտած առավոտներին նա հաճույքով էր մտածում ուրիշի մարմնի ջերմության մասին։ Կարոտախտով, որ մաշում էր հոգին, բայց՝ զգուշորեն ու քնքշանքով, ինչպես ծովն է մաշում գլաքարի անհարթությունները։ 
Յոգայով հետաքրքրությունը կապված էր մի տղամարդու հետ։ Ամեն բան նրա կյանքում կապված էր որևէ տղամարդու հետ։ Վաղ պատանեկության ժամանակ, երբ կիրքը ելք է որոնում ու, թվում է, անսպառ է, պատահել էր, որ աղջիկների սիրահարվեր։ Նա հիշում էր՝ ինչպես էր մանկության ընկերուհուն սովորեցնում համբուրվել, հիշում էր՝ ինչպես երկուսով ցայվում էին ցնցուղի տակ՝ լկստվելով ու կատակով ձեռ գցելով իրար, դիպչում իրար մերկ մարմիններով։ Նա հիշում էր իր սիրած աղջկան նավակի մեջ՝ արևն աչքերում, ատամների վրա, ու հիշում էր, որ իրեն թվում էր՝ ինքն է այդ աղջիկը։ 
Բայց տղամարդկանց յուրահատուկ դեր էր վերապահված նրա կյանքում։ Տղամարդիկ ասես ճակատագրի սուրհանդակները լինեին, նրանք գալիս էին ու գնում՝ հիմնովին փոխելով իր կյանքի հունը։ Նրան հետաքրքրում ու հրապուրում էր ոչ այնքան տղամարդը, որքան փոփոխությունները, որ անխուսափելիորեն հետևելու էին նրա հայտնությանը։ Տղամարդը նրա համար ճանապարհորդ վաճառական էր, որ գեղեցիկ, տարօրինակ, չտեսնված ապրանքներ էր բերում իրեն անհայտ երկրներից։ Ու երբ տղամարդը զարմանահրաշ պատմություններ էր պատմում այդ երկրներից, երբ կրծքավանդակի խորքում խլրտոց էր զգում, նա չէր հարցնում իրեն՝ ինչպիսին կլինի այս տղամարդու սերը՝ բուռն ու կարճատև՞, թե՞ հանդարտ ու երկար, ինչպիսի՞ երեխաներ կծնվեն նրանից, արդյո՞ք լավ կսովորեն դպրոցում, արդյո՞ք ընդունակ ու գեղեցկատես կլինեն, տղամարդը կնվիրի՞ իրեն բարեկեցիկ կյանք, հավատարիմ կլինի՞ մինչև վերջ, թե՞ կլքի երիտասարդության պես ու երիտասարդության հետ։ Նա գիտեր, որ աշխարհում ոչ մի մնայուն բան չկա, ինչպիսին էլ լինի սերը, այն անցնում է, անցնում է ամեն բան և եթե ինչ-որ բան մնում է, ապա միայն հետքը։ Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի հետքը՝ դա էր նրան մտահոգում։ Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի ինքը բաժանումից հետո։ Եվ ո՞վ կլինի։
Հազիվ հանդիպած՝ նա արդեն երազում էր բաժանման մասին։ Նրա սիրտը անկուշտ վամպիրի նման նորանոր փոփոխություններ էր ուզում՝ ինքնության անդադար թարմացում։ Շատ կզարմային տղամարդիկ, եթե իմանային՝ ինչ դերակատարում են ունեցել նրա կյանքում։ Սովորաբար նրանք հեռանում էին նրա կյանքից չհասկացած ու չհասկացված, անժամանակ ընդհատված հաճույքի չպարպված մնացորդով, թալանվածության և մեղավորության անդուր զգացողությամբ, ասես ոչ թե հեռանում էին, այլ հեռացվում։ Տղամարդիկ մղում էին նրան նոր հորիզոններ անկախ իրենց կամքից ու գիտությունից՝ հաճախ խոչընդոտելով և ոչ թե օգնելով, և հիմնականում դժվար, գրեթե անհնար էր լինում հայտնաբերել այն կապը, որ կար տվյալ տղամարդու ու նոր ինքնության միջև։ 
Տղամարդը, ում հետ կապված էր իր կյանքի այս վերջին շրջադարձը, գուրու չէր։ Իր տղամարդկանցից յուրաքանչյուրին բնութագրելիս կարող էր ասել, թե հատկապես որ հատկանիշների համար էր նրանց առանձնացրել տղամարդկային բազմությունից, բայց այդ տղամարդու մեջ այդպիսի հատկանիշ չկար։ Այդ տղամարդն ասես ընդհանրապես զուրկ լիներ որևէ հատկանիշից։ Նա այդպես էլ չկարողացավ իմանալ այդ տղամարդու ցանկությունները, միգուցե որովհետև տղամարդը վարպետորեն թաքցնում էր դրանք, միգուցե որովհետև չուներ այդպիսիք։ Հնարավոր է՝ չափազանց մեծ էր տարվածությունը նրանով, և դա թույլ չէր տալիս թափանցել նրա հոգու խորքը, հնարավոր է՝ նրա հոգին ընդհանրապես խորք չուներ։ Միգուցե նրա ամբողջ գաղտնիքը մակերեսի՞ մեջ էր։ 
Տղամարդը երբեք չէր խոսում զգացմունքներից։ Երբեմն նա իրեն այնպես էր պահում, որ թվում էր՝ իրենից ավելի թանկ բան չունի, իսկ երբեմն չէր նկատում իր ներկայությունը։ Նա հասկանում էր, որ տղամարդը խաղում է իր հետ, գայթակղում այնպես, ինչպես կանայք են սովորաբար գայթակղում տղամարդկանց, բայց դա նրան չէր վանում, հակառակը՝ բորբոքում էր։ Արդյո՞ք խաղը, որ գայթակղելու ցանկության արտահայտությունն էր, չէր վկայում, որ նա ցանկանում է նույնպիսի կախվածության մեջ գցել իրեն, ինչպիսի կախվածության մեջ հայտնվել է ինքը։ Արդյոք գերելով նա չէ՞ր ցանկանում ազատել ինքնիրեն գերությունից։ 
Տղամարդն անընդհատ պլստում էր։ Ամեն անգամ, երբ նրան թվում էր, թե ամուր գրկել է տղամարդուն, պարզվում էր, որ ինքն իրեն է գրկել, ինչպես մենակության պահերին, երբ սփոփվում էր՝ պատկերացնելով իրեն տղամարդու գրկում։ Տղամարդու ներկայությունը տհաճություն էր պատճառում, նա խուսափում էր տղամարդու հետ հանդպելուց և նրան ավելի շատ երազներում էր հանդիպել, քան իրական կյանքում։ Հնարավո՞ր է սեփական երազում ճանաչել ուրիշին։ Չէ՞ որ երազներն ավելի շատ մեզ մեր մասին են պատմում։ Նա մանրակրկիտ կերպով գրանցում ու վերլուծում էր իր երազները՝ հասկանալու համար, թե ինքն ինչ է ուզում։ Նա խճճվում էր իր ցանկությունների մեջ, ասես դրանք իրենը չլինեին, այլ տղամարդունը։ 
Մտածում էր, որ եթե հնարավոր լիներ հայտնվել տղամարդու երազներում, կկարողանար գլուխ հանել տղամարդու ցանկություններից։ Երբեմն, երբ մնում էր գիշերելու տղամարդու հետ, բաց չէր թողնում նրա երազների մեջ սողոսկելու առիթը։ Նա զսպում էր քնելու ցանկությունը, և երբ դանդաղում էր տղամարդու շնչառությունը, ուշադիր նայում էր փակ կոպերին ու փորձում թափանցել ներս։ Նա պատկերացնում էր տղամարդու երազների աշխարհը բեմի տեսքով, և իրեն՝ կուլիսներում թաքնված, ներկայացմանը գաղտագողի հետևելիս։ Սրտի զարկերն արագանում էին այն մտքից, որ հիմա կարող է իր մուտքը լինել, որ հիմա ինքը կարող է ներխուժել վառ լուսավորված բեմ։ Միտքը, որ միաժամանակ կարող է լինել իր դերակատարն ու իր հանդիսատեսը, զուր զգացողություն էր պարգևում։ Նրա սիրտը թուլանում էր հուզմունքից, սպասումից ու վախից, որ ուր որ է կհանդիպի իրեն։ Ինչպիսի՞ դեր է վստահված իրեն՝ գլխավո՞ր, երկրորդակա՞ն, երրորդակա՞ն։ Միգուցե ինքը միայն մասայական տեսարաններում է ներգրավված, միգուցե ընդամենը մեկ անգամ է բեմ դուրս գալիս և ընդամենը մի ռեպլիկի համար։ Իսկ միգուցե ինքը ընդհանրապես բեմ դուրս չի գալիս, այլ, ասենք, դիմահարդարն է կամ դերձակը, ռեկվիզիտորը կամ բեմական բանվորը։ Ու նա պատկերացնում էր, թե ինչպես է ետնաբեմում հարցուփորձ անում իր մասին, ինչպես է վախվորած թակում ու բացում սենյակների դռները ու, իրեն չգտնելով, ներողություն խնդրելով, փակում։ Նրա սիրտը ուժգին տրոփում էր ինքն իրեն հանդիպելու և չհանդիպելու հավասար հավանականությունից։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հաճախ սիրո էության մասին մտորելիս նա հարցնում էր իրեն՝ արդյո՞ք սերը ուրիշ մեկի հանդեպ ընդամենը շղարշ չէ, որի տակ հմտորեն թաքնվում է արատավոր ու արգելված սերը ինքդ քո հանդեպ։ Սիրած էակի աչքերի մեջ արտացոլվող հոգի՞ն է արդյոք մեզ հրապուրում, թե՞ այդ աչքերում արտացոլվող մեր կերպարանքն է կախարդում մեզ։ 
Տղամարդու երազների աշխարհը նման էր անառիկ ամրոցի՝ մշտարթուն զինվորներով։ Տղամարդն, ասես զգալով իր երազների աշխարհ թափանցելու լրտեսական փորձերը,ասում էր, որ ինքը երազներ չի տեսնում։ Հնարավոր է՝ այդ ամրոցն այնքան անառիկ էր, որ տղամարդն անգամ չէր կարող թափանցել ներս։ Հնարավոր է՝ այդչափ անառիկ էր նկարագրում այն, որպեսզի ավազակներին դատապարտված թվա ներս սողոսկելու երազանքը։
Մի անգամ արթնացավ բեմի վրա։ Մթության մեջ լսվում էր տղամարդու ձայնը, որ շնջում էր իր ականջախեցու մեջ՝ չլքես ինձ, խնդրում եմ, երբեք չլքես… Տղամարդը գրկել իրեն հետևից և սեղմում էր, բայց ոչ տիրաբար, այլ պաշտպանություն խնդրող երեխայի պես, որ փաթաթվում է մոր կոնքերին։ Տղամարդն աղիողորմ էր խնդրում, ասես դա ոչ թե տղամարդը, այլ պատուհանի տակ կլանչող շան ձագ լիներ։ Նա այդ պահին այն փոքրիկ, անպաշտպան տղան էր, որի կերպարը ապրում է բոլոր կանանց հոգում։ Շփոթված փնտրեց իրեն կուլիսներում ու չգտավ։ Չգիտեր՝ ում երազում է արթնացել։ Մթության մեջ գտավ ու մայրաբար շոյեց տղամարդու գլուխը, և մինչ քունը նորից կտապալեր իրեն, հասցրեց ասել՝ քնիր, լավ կլինի…
Առավոտյան, երբ սովորականի պես պատրաստվում էր տղամարդուն պատմել իր երազները, կարկամեց։ Երա՞զ էր արդյոք։ Ո՞ւմ երազն էր։ Տղամարդը իրեն չէր պահում սիրո խոստովանություն արածի պես, ոչ մի անզգույշ շարժումով չմատնեց ոչինչ։ Իսկ գուցե մատնելու բան չկար։ Ասես տղամարդը չար կատակ էր արել և իր համար երազ էր հորինել՝ իր երազած երազը՝ այն երազը, որտեղ ինքը վերջապես կանգնել էր դեմ առ դեմ իր ցանկությանը կամ վախին։ Նա իրեն բռնված էր զգում և երբ հեռանում էր տղամարդու տնից ու տղամարդուց, լռություն էր իջել ներսում, ոչ մի շշուկ չկար։ Նա հեռանում էր , հոգու վրա՝ լռության հետքը։ 
Նա սիրով էր հիշում իր տղամարդկանց՝ այն պահերին, իհարկե, երբ դադարում էր մոռանալ։ Միգուցե հենց մոռանալու հատկության շնորհիվ էր կարողանում այդպես սիրով հիշել, չէ՞ որ ամեն անգամ, երբ նրան հաջողվում էր հիշողության մեջ վերականգնել որևէ մեկի կերպարը, դա նմանվում էր հարյուրամյակներ առաջ խորտակված նավ հայտնաբերելուն։ Իր տղամարդկանց հիշելուց նա ստանում էր այն հնագիտական հաճույքը, որը ուրիշները ստանում են մեռած քաղաքակրթությունների արտեֆակտները դիտելուց։ 
Նա նստում էր ծալապատիկ ու, թեթևակի ճոճվելով, սկսում էր հիշել։ Յուրաքանչյուրին նմանեցնում էր մի երանգի, մի ելևէջի, մի բույրի, մի ծաղկի և պատկերացնում, որ իր ճաշասեղանին դրված ծաղկամանի մեջ հավաքված են բոլոր այդ ծաղիկները, իր սենյակը լցնում են բույրով, գույներով ու երաժշտությամբ։ Նա խոր շնչում էր և արտաշնչում՝ աշխատելով անել այնպես, որ ներշնչումը փոխվի արտաշնչման և հակառակը, ու սկսում էր թեթևակի ճոճվել։ Արդյունքը այնպես ցնցող էր լինում, որ մինչև իսկ ծաղկամանի միջի ջրի մեղմ նեխահոտն էր առնում։
Բոլոր տղամարդկանց նա հիշում էր հավասար խանդաղատանքով և հետին թվով օժտում էր նրանց հատկություններով, որ նրանք չունեին։ Ասես ցանկանում էր նշանակալի դարձնել նրանց, ում դերն իր կյանքում աննշան էր՝ հընթացս նսեմացնելով առավել բախտորոշ դերակատարում ունեցածներին։ Գուցե չափազանցություն կար տղամարդկանց մասին դատողություններում։ Նկարագրելով նրանց որպես բախտի սուրհանդակներ ու ճակատագրական էակներ, որպես յուրատեսակ մուսաներ՝ արդյոք չէ՞ր ցանկանում վերագրել տղամրդկանց հատկանիշներ, որ ավանդաբար վերագրվում են կանանց։ Արդյոք պարզապես չէ՞ր փոխատեղում տղամարդուն ու կնոջը, իրեն տղամարդու տեղ դնում, իսկ տղամարդկանց՝ կանանց։ Մի՞թե դա փորձ չէր կնոջն օժտել սեփական անձով ու սիրելու կարողությամբ, և արդյոք այդ ցանկությունը չէ՞ր մատնում, որ ինքը տղամարդ է։
Նա պատուհանները փակ էր պահում, ականջները՝ ականջակալներով խցանված։ Փակում էր նաև աչքերը՝ պատկերացնելով, որ այդպիսով հեռացնում է ձայները։ Նա տեսնում էր փակ կոպերի միջով, տեսնում էր մեջքով ու մաշկով… Նա հրաշալի գիտեր՝ ինչ է կատարվում հարևանների տանը և դիմացի շենքի բոլոր բնակարաններում։ Գիտեր բոլորի վախերն ու երազանքները, գիտեր՝ ով ինչի կարիք ունի։ Բայց իրավունք չուներ միջամտելու այլոց կյանքի ընթացքին։ Անտարբեր հայելու պես նայելով մարդկանց ուրախություններին ու տառապանքներին ՝ նա լռություն էր փնտրում, որի մեջ բարձր կզրնգար իր ներքին ձայնը։ 
Յոգայով զբաղվելու ցանկությունը վերացրել էր բոլոր ցանկությունները, որպեսզի մի օր ինքն էլ մարի՝ թողնելով միայն մեկ ցանկություն՝ անվերջանալի, ոչնչով չընդհատվող լռության՝ իմաստային նրբերանգներից զուրկ, մաքուր մահվան ցանկությունը։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*10. Սեր առաջին համբույրից*



Հարևանուհին` Անուշը, Արամ Խաչատրյանի «Սուսերով պարն» էր նվագում դաշնամուրի վրա, և Դավիթը, նախկին ուսանողական հանրակացարանի բարակ միջնապատից ներս թափանցող երաժշտության հնչյունները որսալով, ջանում էր երաժշտության ռիթմին համահունչ լվանալ ատամները և որովհետև փոքրիկ լոգարանում մեղեդին լավ չէր լսվում, նա խոհանոց էր եկել և խոզանակը տարուբերում էր ատամնաշարի վրա մերթ արագացնելով, մերթ դանդաղեցնելով շարժումները: Երբ երաժշտությունը դադարեց, Դավիթը համարեց, որ բավականաչափ մաքրել է ատամները և, իր արածի վրա ժպտալով, մտավ զուգարան:
Զուգարանից դուրս գալով` Դավիթը մի հայացք գցեց միջանցքի պատին ամրացված հայելուն և, իր արտացոլանքը բավարար գնահատելով, դուրս եկավ հանրակացարանի սենյակից: Սեղմեց վերելակի կանչի կոճակը և սպասեց` հուսալով, որ վերելակը դարձյալ չի փչացել և ստիպված չի լինի հինգ հարկ ոտքով իջնել: Վերև բարձրացող վերելակի ձայնը ամրապնդեց այն կանխազգացումը, որ այդ օրը հաջողությունը ժպտալու է իրեն և վերջապես հանդիպելու է նրան: Երբ վերելակը հասնելու վրա էր, բացվեց Անուշի դուռը:
- Բարի լույս,- ասաց Անուշը և, չսպասելով Դավիթի պատասխանին, ավելացրեց,- հո չես շատապում, մի խնդրանք ունեմ:
- Շտապում եմ, բայց ոչինչ, ի՞նչ կա: 
- Նույնը: Հիմա էլ հյուրասենյակի լամպն ա վառվել: 
Ժամանակ չկորցնելու համար Դավիթը արագ ներս մտավ Անուշի բնակարան և քայլեց դեպի հյուրասենյակ: Աթոռը դրեց ու բարձրանալով աթոռին սկսեց վառված լամպը պտտեցնել: 
- Նորից սրճարան ե՞ս գնում,-հարցրեց Անուշը հեգնանքով:
- Հա: Նորը տուր:-Դավիթը Անուշին տվեց վառված լամպը և վերցրեց նոր լամպը:
- Իզուր ժամանակ ես վատնում էդ աղջկա վրա: 
- Իզուր չի: Կտեսնենս, որ էսօր սրճարան կգա: Ես լավ կանխազգացում ունեմ:
- Ասենք թե եկավ: Դու ի՞նչ գիտես նրա մասին: Ո՞նց կարող ես անծանոթ աղջկանով էդքան տարվել… Ոնց որ երեխա լինես:
Անուշը հինգ տարով մեծ էր Դավիթից և հաճախ նրա հետ վարվում, խոսում էր, ինչպես երեխայի հետ, և դա նյարդայնացնում ու ջղայնացնում էր Դավիթին:
- Դու չե՞ս հավատում սիրուն առաջին հայացքից: Եթե նրան տեսնեիր, կհասկանայիր ինձ: Կապույտ աչքեր, երկար, մինչև գոտկատեղը հասնող մազեր, դեմքի նուրբ դիմագծեր, կազմվածքի մասին էլ չեմ ասում: Վերջ, ես վազեցի:
Աթոռից իջնելիս Դավիթը նկատեց Անուշի տխուր, գունատ դեմքը: Նրա խոշոր, սև աչքերը ջրակալած էին, հայացքը սառել, մնացել էր պատուհանին, և մի անհնազանդ մկան դողում էր` մատնելով նրա հոգեվիճակը: Դավիթն ուզում էր հարցնել` ինչ է պատահել, ինչու է տխուր, բայց խոսակցությունը կարող էր երկարել, իսկ դրա ժամանակը չկար, որովհետև մինչ ինքը Անուշի խնդիրներով էր զբաղված, նա կարող էր սրճարան այցելել ու գնալ:
Դավիթը հանդիպել էր նրան սրճարանում, մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ: Սկզբում Դավիթի ուշադրությունը գրավել էր նրա զվարթ ծիծաղը (նա նստած էր եղել Դավիթի զբաղեցրած սեղանից երկու սեղան այն կողմ` կիսաշշուկով ինչ-որ զվարճալի պատմություն պատմող ընկերուհու դիմաց և մերթ ընդ մերթ ծիծաղել), իսկ հետո` նաև գեղեցկությունը: Այդ ժամանակ Դավիթին թվացել էր, որ ընկերուհին նրան ինչ-որ սիրային արկածի մասին է պատմում, իսկ ավելի հավանական է` ինչ-որ «անհաջողակի» մասին, որը ծիծաղելի վիճակում է հայտնվել: Նա նույնիսկ մտովի պատկերացրել էր այդ անհաջողակին. դա ռաբիզ ենթամշակութի, մոդեռնիզացիայի ենթարկված մի վառ ներկայացուցիչ էր` աչքերին ընկնող չոլկայով, սև ակնոցով ու սպիտակ «դորջարով»: Երբ պատմության հերոսը արդեն հայտնի էր ու որոշակի, Դավիթը ավելի առաջ էր գնացել և պատկերացրել ամբողջական պատմությունը, թե ինչպես է էդ ջահելը փորձել «կապել» ընկերուհուն: Նա կուրսի տղաներին տեղյակ է պահել, որ «ուզում է» աղջկա ընկերուհուն, ամեն օր համալսարանի մոտ սպասել է մինչև նա դասերը վերջացնի և ձանձրույթից «չրթել» է 7 կիլոգրամ 300 գրամ արևածաղկի սերմ ու ծխել 54 տուփ սիգարետ, նա ծանոթանալու բազմաթիվ փորձեր է արել, ամեն երեկո իր ճերմակաթույր «դորջարը» կանգնեցրել է սիրելի աղջկա վարձակալած բնակարանի պատշգամբի տակ և մինչև ուշ գիշեր սիրային երգերի ընտրանիով ձայնասկավառակը պտտեցրել, սկսած ոչ վաղ անցիալի «Սուրբ Սարգիս ես կգնամ…» հիթից, մինչև «Բալա, բալա, բալա» սուպերհիթը: (Ավելի ուշ, երբ Դավիթը աղջկան նորից տեսնելու հույսով ամեն օր գնում էր այդ սրճարանը, պարբերաբար այն զգացողությունն էր ունենում, որ ինքն էլ ծիծաղելի իրավիճակում հայտնված մի անհաջողակ է, և այդպիսի պահերին նրա սիրտը կարեկցանքով էր լցվում այն անծանոթ բախտակցի նկատմամբ): 
Դավիթը ջանք էր գործադրել, որպեսզի այդպես սևեռուն հայացքով նրա կողմը չնայի, բայց աղջիկը այնպես էր հմայել նրան, որ չէր կարողացել հայացքը և ուշադրությունը նրանից կտրել: Հետո նրանք բարձրացել էին նստած տեղից և քայլել դեպի սրճարանի ելքը: Դավիթը հաշիվն էր պահանջել, մի փոքր սպասել, ապա երբ մատուցողը ուշացրել էր հաշիվը, գումարը սեղանին թողնելով վազել էր աղջիկների գնացած ուղությամբ մինչև մոտակա կանգառը, բայց նրանց չէր գտել: Այդ օրվանից աղջիկը դուրս չէր եկել նրա մտքից: Այդ օրվանից հետո Դավիթն ամեն օր, նույն ժամնին գնացել էր սրճարան` հուսալով, որ նա նորից կգա: Այդ պարբերական այցելությունները չխախտելու համար նա նույնիսկ մի խոշոր պատվերից էր հրաժարվել: (Դավիթը սովորելուն զուգահեռ տանը աշխատում էր` գովազդի արտադրությամբ զբաղվող ընկերություններից անիմացիայի պատվերներ ընդունելով»: Այդ օրերին ֆեյսբուքում մի հայտարարություն էր պտտվում. երիտասարդ տղան փնտրում էր երթուղայինի մեջ տեսած աղջկան: Այդ տեղեկատվությունը սփռվեց նաև լրատվական միջոցներով, և մի օր էլ լուր տարածվեց, թե երիտասարդը արդեն գտել է իր հավանած աղջկան: Առաջին մի քանի օրերի անհաջողությունից հետո Դավիթը նույնիսկ մտածել էր հետևել երիտասարդի օրինակին, սակայն իվերջո հրաժարվել էր այդ մտքից, ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ողջամտությունը հաղթել էր կամ պատրաստ չէր աղջկան գտնելու համար դիմել ծայրահեղ միջոցների, այլ որովհետև դա կրկնօրինակում կլիներ: Դրանով մի՞թե կասկածի տակ չէր դրվի իր զգացմունքների «անկեղծությունը», և միթե՞ կրկնօրինկելով ուրիշի փորձած միջոցը իր սիրահարությունը չէր զրկվում յուրահատկությունից:
Դավիթը սիրում էր նստել կենտրոնի` Օպերայի հարակից տարածքներում գործող բացօթյա սրճարաններում, հետևել քաղաքի անցուդարձին, զգալ քաղաքի ռիթմը և հնարավորինս շատ ժամանակ էր անցկացնում դրսում: Դեռ դպրոցական տարիներից երազել էր դուրս գալ գավառական քաղաքից և հաստատվել Երևանում, բայց Երևան գալով կարողացել էր բնակարան վարձել միայն ննջարանային թաղամասի հանրակացարանում, և նրան երբեմն թվում էր, թե մայրաքաղաք գալու երազանքը անկատար է մնացել: Հիմա Դավիթը, սրճարանում նստած, նայում էր փողոցի անցուդարձին և մտածում էր Անուշի մասին: Նախկինում երբեք այդպիսին չէր տեսել Անուշին` ինչո՞ւ էր նա այդքան տխուր, ի՞նչ էր պատահել, և ինչո՞ւ Անուշը իրեն չէր ասել: Թեև մի քանի ամիս էր ճանաչում նրան, բայց այդ ամիսների ընթացքում այնքան էին մտերմացել, որ Դավիթին թվացել էր, թե ամեն ինչ գիտի նրա մասին: Հիմա նա Անուշի առջև մեղավոր էր զգում իրեն: Հնարավոր է` նրա հետ ինչ-որ լուրջ դեպք է պատահել և նա իր օգնութան կարիքն ունի, իսկ ինքը ինչ-որ անծանոթ աղջկա հանդիպելու պատճառով, նույնիսկ ոչ թե հանդիպելու, այլ հնարավոր հանդիպումը բաց չթողնելու պատճառով լքել էր նրան այդպիսի անկումային տրամադրության մեջ:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Smokie (09.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Երբ Դավիթը հայացքը փողոցից կտրեց, նայեց սրճարանի սեղաններին, ապշահար եղավ. երեք սեղան այնկողմ նստած էր իր երազանքների աղջիկը ինչ-որ աղջկա ընկերակցությամբ: Այս անգամ աղջիկը նաստած էր ճիշտ նրա դիմաց և Դավիթը հնարավորություն ուներ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ տեսնել նրան: Նա պարզապես հիասքանչ տեսք ուներ. հագին բաց դարչնագույն շրջազգեստ էր, որի փեշերը չէին հասնում ծնկներին, բարձր կրունկով նրբաոճ կոշիկները կարծես հենց այդ զգեստի համար էին պատրաստվել, իսկ երկար, մինչև կոնքերին հասնող շականակագույն մազերին խաղում էր սրճարանի հաստաբուն ծառերի սաղարթների միջով թափանցած արևի շողը:
Նախորդ անգամվա սխալը չկրկնելու համար Դավիթը հաշիվը պահանջեց և վճարեց խմած գարեջրի համար: Նա սպասեց մինչև աղջիկները դուրս եկան սրճարանից և գնաց նրանց հետևից` կարճ տարածություն պահելով: Հենց առաջին խաչմերուկում աղջիկները բաժանվեցին, և հուզմունքի մի ալիք անցավ Դավիթի մարմնով, որովհետև այլևս ոչինչ չէր խոչընդոտում, որ նա մոտենա և խոսի աղջկա հետ: Խաչմերուկում Դավիթը չհասցրեց անցնել կանաչ լույսի տակով և, լուսաֆորի տակ կանգնելով, հայացքով հետևեց աղջկան: Կանգառում աղջիկը կանգ առավ և ձեռքը պարզեց խաչմերուկից մոտեցող «Գազելին»: Ուշադրություն չդարձնելով կարմիր լույսին և անցնող մեքենաներին` Դավիթը վազեց: Երբ հասավ կանգառին, «Գազելը» արդեն տեղից շարժվել էր: Նա կարճ տարածություն վազեց «Գազելին» զուգահեռ և ձեռքով հարվածեց մեքենային, մինչև որ վարորդը կանգնեց: 
Երթուղայինում ազատ նստատեղ չկար: Դավիթն ու աղջիկը գլուխները հակած կանգնել էին կողք-կողքի, և մեքենայի կտրուկ շարժումների ժամանակ աղջկա մազերը դիպչում էին Դավիթի ձեռքին ու էլեկտրականացնում մարմինը: Ամեն նոր կանգառում նոր մարդիկ էին խցկվում գերտարողունակ «Գազելի» մեջ, և Դավիթը ավելի ու ավելի էր հպվում աղջկան` այնքան, մինչև որ աղջիկը կարելի է ասել նրա գրկում հայտվեց: Դա այն գրկախառնումը չէր, որի մասին Դավիթը երազել էր օրեր շարունակ, սակայն այս համատեղ երթևեկությունը նրա աչքերում զավեշտալի միջադեպ էր երևում, որ համեմում էր նրանց սիրային պատմությունը և որը ապագայում հիշելով մի լավ զվարճանալու էին:
Դավիթը փորձում էր որսալ աղջկա հայացքը, կռահել` արդյոք աղջիկը հասկացել է՞, որ նրա ետևից է նստել մեքենան, բայց աղջկա հայացքը գամվել էր գետնին: Վերջապես գլխավոր ճանապարհից դուրս, Դավիթին անծանոթ մի փողոցում աղջիկը վարորդին խնդրեց կանգնել: Դավիթը իջավ աղջկա հետևից և երբ մի քանի քայլ էին արել, ընդհուպ մոտեցավ նրան: Նա բարևեց աղջկան և սկսեց պատմել նրան, թե ինչպես է մի ամիս առաջ սրճարանում տեսել նրան և ամեն օր սրճարան գնացել նրան հանդիպելու ակնկալիքով: Նա ներողություն խնդրեց հետապնդելու համար և ասաց, որ երջանիկ կլիներ, եթե աղջիկը ընդունի հրավերը և երեկոյան ինչ-որ տեղ նստեն, զրուցեն: Աղջիկը Դավիթին լսում էր ընդգծված անտարբերությամբ, և երբ Դավիթը լռեց, նա հանգիստ և չոր արտաբերեց. «Մի արի իմ ետևից, և ընդանրապես, հեռու մնա ինձանից»: Աղջկա անտարբերությունը Դավիթի համար անակնկալ էր: Նրան չգիտես ինչու թվում էր, որ եթե մոտենա աղջկան ու պատմի, թե ինչպես է բանուգործ թողած ամեն օր սրճարան գնացել նրան տեսնելու համար, դա կազդի աղջկա վրա, և ձեռք կբերի նրա համակրանքը: Հիմա նրան այդ միտքը ողորմելի ու ճղճիմ էր թվում. ինքն ընտրել էր աղջկա համակրանքը շահելու ամենահեշտ ճանապարհը և սխալվել էր: 
Դավիթը մի քանի քայլ ետ մնաց աղջկանից և քայլեց նրա հետևից: Նրանք անցան մի քանի շենքերի բակերի միջով և հայտնվեցին առանձնատներով մի խուլ փողոցում: Դավիթը նկատեց առանձնատներից մեկի դարպասի մոտ պպզած տղաների խումբը, որ լուրջ անխորժություն էր խոստանում իրեն, բայց շարունակեց քայլել: Տղաները բարձրացան և ընդառաջ քայլեցին: Երբ նրանք հասան աղջկան, բարձրահասակ ու թիկնեղ ջահելը աղջկան հարցրեց:
-Մոնիկա, սրան ճանաչում ե՞ս:
-Չէ,-ասաց աղջիկը – կանգառից հետևիցս գալիս ա:
Շարունակությունը Դավիթի համար արդեն կանխատեսելի էր, մի ուրիշ դեպքում նա գուցե ետ շրջվեր և ապավիներ ոտքերի արագությանը, բայց հիմա դա կնշանակեր, որ այն ամենը, ինչ ճանապարհին ասել էր աղջկան, փուչ հորինվածք էր, և աղջկա անտարբերությունը` արդարացված:
Ծեծի ընթացքում աղջիկը միայն մի անգամ ետ շրջվեց, և նրա դեմքին նույն անտարբեր հայացքն էր: 
Ծեծված մարմնով և հոգեպես ջարդված Դավիթը դժվարությամբ հաղթահարեց հինգ հարկը (վերելակը նորից անսարք էր) և բնակարան մտնելով հանեց արնոտ շապիկը, փռվեց բազմոցին և հեռակառավարման վահանակով միացրեց փոքրիկ հեռուստացույցը. պետք էր գլուխն ինչ-որ բանով զբաղեցնել և չմտածել այդ օրվա և այդ անհեթեթ պատմության մասին, բայց դա անհնար էր, որովհետև դեմքի այտուցները, պատռված շրթունքի ու ծեծված կողոսկրերի ցավը նրան անընդհատ հիշեցնում և վերադարձնում էին աղջկա հետ կապված պատմությանը: Ինչ-որ ժամանակ անց, երբ ցավերը բթացել էինխ և մարմինը ընկղմվել էր թմբիրի մեջ դուռը թակեցին: Դավիթը դժկամորեն բարձրացավ պառկած տեղից և, վրան գցելով արնոտ շապիկը, գնաց դեպի դուռը: Դռան դիմաց կանգնած էր Անուշը` ձեռքին թուջե թավան, որից գոլորշի էր բարձրանում:
- Մտածեցի սոված կլինես` միասին ընթրենք,-դռան բացվելու հետ պատրաստած տեքստը վրա բերեց Անուշը, ապա նկատելով Դավիթի այտուցները, պատռված շրթունքը՝ մի կարճ պահ լռեց և ահաբեկված ձայնով շարունակեց,-էդ ի՞նչ ա եղել:
- Կռվի մեջ եմ ընկել, բայց մի անհանգստացի, լուրջ բան չկա,- ասաց Դավիթը, կտրուկ շարժումով ետ շրջվեց և կողոսկրերի սուր ցավից տնքաց:
-Պառկի, շուտ պառկի, հիմա թրջոցներ կդնեմ, -ասաց Անուշը և, թավան գազօջախին դնելով, սկսեց խնամել Դավիթին:
Անուշը ամանով ջուր բերեց և լվաց Դավիթի երեսին չորացած արյունը, ապա սառը թրջոցներ դրեց այտուցների վրա: Դավիթին դուր էր գալիս, որ Անուշը հոգ է տանում իր մասին: Դա ոչ միայն այտուցների ցավն էր մեղմում, այլ նաև ապաքինում էր հոգու վերքերը: Նա իրեն նեղացած երեխա էր զգում, որին հարազատ ձեռքը շոյում է և սփոփում: Եվ իրականում էլ Անուշը ավարտել էր թրջոցները տեղադրելը և հիմա շոյում էր նրա գլուխն ու երեսը, իսկ հետո Դավիթը զգաց Անուշի շրթունքների հպումը իր շուրթերին և միաժամանակ վերքի մեղմ, անչափ հաճելի ցավը: Նրա մարմինն ու հոգին հաճելի ջերմությամբ համակվեցին, և աչքերը բացվեցին. իրենց ընկերության ամբողջ ընթացքում կամ ինչ-որ պահից սկսած Անուշը համակրել է իրեն, իսկ ինքը` հիմարը, չի նկատել դա, նույնիսկ չի նկատել, թե ինչ կասկածելի արագությամբ են փչանում էլեկտրական լամպերը (նա պատկերացրեց, թե ինչպես է էլեկտրականությունից վախեցող Անուշը փոխում և սարքին լամպերի փոխարեն փչացածները տեղադրում, որպեսզի նրա հետ շփվելու առիթ լինի), և իրեն մեղավոր ու ամոթահար զգաց Անուշի առջև: Նա բացեց աչքերը, որպեսզի համոզվի, որ շոշափելիքների հաղորդած զգացողությունները չեն խաբում իրեն. Անուշի դեմքը և մարմինը այնքան սիրելի ու հարազատ էին, այնքան ցանկալի, որ նա նույնիսկ վախեցավ իր ապրումներից: 
Դավիթը մի ձեռքով հատակի վրա գտավ հեռակավարման վահանակը և անջատեց հեռուստացույցը, մյուսով գրկեց Անուշի գլուխը և սեղմեց իրեն` աճող սիրով ու կրքով համբուրելով նրա շրթունքները. դա սեր էր առաջին համբույրից:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Smokie (09.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Աթեիստ (14.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*11. Կյանքը գորգի վրա*



Երկրորդ շիշ գարեջրից հետո Պո փաբի ծուխն այլևս ինձ չի անհանգստացնում: Չի անհանգստացնում նաև կողքս նստած պատանեկության օրերիցս ծանոթ մի պարոն, որի մազերն արդեն սպիտակել են: Բախտս բերեց, չի հիշում ինձ: Կմոտենամ նրան, շիշս կխփեմ նրա շշին ու կհարցնեմ.

- Չհիշեցի՞ր ինձ: Ես նեգատիվն եմ:

Նա հետ-հետ կգնա, կհպվի պատին ու ծոր կտա.

- Նեգատի՜վ:

Կշրջվես, հռհռալով կձուլվես փաբի ծխին այնպես, որ միայն շշիդ կանաչ ծայրը դուրս կցցվի: Կարմրահեր մատուցողուհին կվազի, որ բռնի: Բայց գարեջուրը դուրս կհոսի, առանց թափվելու հորիզոնական պտույտներ կանի ու կձուլվի ծխին: Կխառնվի այն նույն ծխին, որից այդքան զզվում էիր, իսկ հիմա դրա մի մասն ես դարձել:

Ծխի ամպերի մեջ պարում եմ այնպես, որ ոչ ոք ինձ չտեսնի: Հետո հանկարծ հոգնում եմ, տրամադրությունս ընկնում է:

- Էս կյանքն իմաստ չունի,- եզրակացնում եմ:

Մոտենում եմ բարին, որտեղ ազատ աթոռ չկա: Կողք կողքի, իրարից հավասար հեռավորության վրա նստած են ճիշտ նույն կազմվածքով վեց տղամարդիկ: Բոլորը նույն կանաչ շապիկից են հագել: Նրանք միաժամանակ բարձրացնում են գարեջրի շշերը, որոնք բոլորը կիսադատարկ են, ու մի մեծ կում անում: Հերթով շրջվում են, քեզ նայում, և դու նկատում ես, որ վեցն էլ նույն դեմքից ունեն, նույն չորս օրվա մորուքից դուրս պրծած հայկական քիթն ու գզգզված ոչ այնքան երկար մազերը: Նրանցից առաջինն ասում է.

- Էս կյանքն անիմաստ է:

Երկրորդը նրա հետևից.

- Էս կյանքն անիմաստ է:

Եվ այդպես վեց անգամ: Շիշդ խփում ես հերթով բոլորի շշերին ու.

- Է՜հ,- բոլորդ միասին հառաչում եք:

Նորից մտնում եմ ծխի մեջ, որ ոչ ոք ինձ չտեսնի: Փակում եմ աչքերս, որ ես ոչինչ ու ոչ ոքի ոչ մի կերպ չնկատեմ: Միայն լսում եմ ու ծուխ շնչում: Երաժշտությունը թեև բարձր է, բայց ինչ-որ անհայտ տեղից է գալիս: Դու հաստա՞տ փաբում ես:

Մենակ եմ: Կարծեմ Մարոն հետս եկել էր, չեմ հիշում: Երևի շուտ գնաց կամ էլ բարի մոտ նստած տղաներից մեկի հետ առանձնացավ զուգարանում: Ես գժվում եմ մենակությունից: Պետք է մի լուծում գտնել:

Շիշը դեռ ձեռքիս է: Մի նոր, մեծ կում: Մոտենում եմ սեղանին: Մարոն չկա, բայց պայուսակը տեղում է: Հանում եմ մի բարակ սիգարետ ու պատանեկությունիցս ծանոթ պարոնին խնդրում կպցնել: Չի վառվում:

- Թաց է,- ասում է:

Շոշափում եմ: Թաց է: Հանկարծ հիշում եմ. սիգարետը մինչև բերանս տանելը թրջել էի գարեջրով:

- Թքած,- ժպտում եմ,- այսօր բերանիցս ծխախոտի հոտ չի գա:

- Միայն ալկոհոլ,- հռհռում է պարոնը, ու երևում են չեշիրյան կատվի ատամները:

Նորից մտնում եմ ծխի մեջ: Պարում եմ: Հեռվում՝ ծխի վարագույրի հետևում, ինչ-որ մանուշակագույն զգեստ եմ նկատում, որի միջի հետույքը հանդարտ տարուբերվում է: Երևի Մարոն է: Այնուամենայնիվ, եկել է: Միայն թե չգիտեմ՝ ինձ հետ է, թե ոչ:

- Արի իրար հետ պարենք,- լսում եմ մեջքիս հետևից:

Շրջվում եմ: Կանգնած է մի բարձրահասակ, սափրված տղամարդ: Հագին կաշվե տաբատ է: Կրծքավանդակը մերկ է, վրան՝ օձի հսկայական դաջվածք:

- Սա ի՞նչ է,- հարցնում եմ:

- Քո գործը չի,- ժպտում է,- քո գործը չի,- կրկնում է:

Տղամարդը կամաց-կամաց ավելի թափանցիկ է դառնում, ու օձի միջով տեսնում եմ հետևի ծուխը:

- Պարե՞նք:

Լռում եմ: Ձեռքս մեկնում եմ, որ ծանոթանամ: Ձեռքս անցնում է նրա ձեռքի միջով: Վախից գոռում եմ: Ոչ ոք չի լսում: Տղամարդը ձուլվում է ծխին, դառնում ծուխ: Մնում եմ մենակ: Մարոն չկա: Գարեջրի շիշը դեռ ձեռքիս է: Հարվածում եմ գետնին: Հազար կտոր է լինում: Ոչ ոք չի մոտենում:

Դուրս կգամ ծխահրապարակից ու զրուցակից կփնտրեմ: Վեց տղամարդիկ դեռ բարի մոտ կլինեն: Մանուշակագույն սիլուետն անհետացած կլինի: Պատանեկության տարիքիս պարոնի մազերը սեփ-սև կդառնան. ճիշտ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նրան այն ժամանակ գիտեի:

- Նեգատի՜վ,- կանչում է:

Չլսելու եմ տալիս: Մթության մեջ՝ անկյունում, ևս մի սեղան կա: Վրան մի գավաթ գարեջուր է: Մոտենում եմ ու մի կում անում: Տերը տարածքու՞մ չէ: Ըստ իմ իմացած օրենքների, պիտի փոքրանայի կամ մեծանայի: Ոչինչ տեղի չի ունենում: Եվ երկրորդ կումից հետո միայն նկատում եմ սեղանին վերընկած գլուխ:

- Սա քո՞նն է,- հարցնում եմ:

Աչքերը մի կերպ բացում է սևահեր մի տղամարդ ու ինչ-որ բան փորձում հասկացնել:

- Սա քո՞նն է,- կրկնում եմ:

Գլուխը բարձրացնում է սեղանից:

- Երեք տարի,- ասում է,- երեք տարի է՝ այստեղ եմ:

Անակնկալի եմ գալիս: Որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեց այս պարոնը. նա հաստատ փաբում չէր, երբ Մարոյի հետ (թե՞ առանց նրա) ներս մտա:

- Դու որտեղի՞ց հայտնվեցիր: Իմն է, խմիր, ես չեմ խմելու,- ասաց ու նորից գլուխը դրեց սեղանին:

- Կարելի՞ է,- հարցնում եմ ու առանց պատասխանի սպասելու կողքը նստում:

Տղամարդը գլուխը դնում է ուսիս, հետո՝ ծնկներիս ու ոչինչ չի ասում: Ձեռքս խրում եմ մազերի մեջ ու շոյում, ասես կատու է, անձրևից թրջված կատու, որի մորթին կպել է մարմնին:

- Ինչո՞վ կարող եմ օգտակար լինել,- հարցնում եմ:

- Գարեջուրս խմիր,- մռռում է:

Մի կում էլ եմ անում: Ուշադիր շուրջս եմ նայում: Մարոն չկա: Չէ, երևի ամեն դեպքում չէր եկել:

- Մենա՞կ ես,- հարցնում է առանց աչքերը բացելու:

- Երևի: Չգիտեմ,- պատասխանում եմ:

- Ես քեզ տարրական հարց եմ տալիս,- գլուխը բարձրացնում է և ուղիղ աչքերիս մեջ նայում:

Ինչպե՞ս բացատրեի, որ պիտի որ Մարոյի հետ եկած լինեի, որովհետև նրա պայուսակն այնտեղ էր, ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մանուշակագույն հագուստով հետույք էի տեսնում հեռուներում, բայց Մարոն ոնց որ չկար կամ ինձ հետ չէր կամ ուղղակի միասին փաբի դուռը բացել էինք, ներս մտել, իսկ մնացածն առանձին էր:

- Մենակ եմ,- դառնում եմ ավելի վճռական:

- Հիմա՞, թե՞ ընդհանրապես:

Հարցն ինձ զարմացնում է, բայց ես բնավ չեմ ուզում թաքցնել ճշմարտությունը:

- Ընդհանրապես: Այսօր և միշտ և հավիտյանս հավիտենից:

- Այդպես էլ մտքովս անցավ,- տրամադրությունը բարձրանում է,- դրա համար էլ ուզում ես գարեջուրս խմել: Ի՞նչ ես փնտրում էս կողմերում:

- Դեպրեսիա:

- Մի ժամանակ լավ էր այստեղ: Պատերի մեջ սև կատուներ չէին վխտում:

- Իսկ հիմա՞:

- Չե՞ս լսում պատերի ճակռտոցը: Նրանք այնտեղ են:

Լարում եմ լսողությունս: Միայն երաժշտությունն է ու ծնկներիս պառկած գլխի մռռոցը: Ճանկռոց չկա:

 - Ի՞նչ ես քեզ տանջում: Միևնույն է, կյանքն անիմաստ է:

- Ի՞նչ գիտես:

- Ուրախացիր, խմիր, պարիր: Էսօր կաս, վաղը չկաս: Ի՞նչ ես խորացել, հարցեր տալիս, որոնց պատասխանները սկի մեր պապերը չունեն:

- Չեմ կարողանում:

Ոտքի կանգնեց: Ձեռքի մի շարժումով բռնեց մեջքիցս և օդ բարձրացրեց:

- Այսպես լա՞վ է,- հարցրեց:

- Չէ, համբուրիր:

Հենց ոտքերս կպան գետնին, ձեռքի կոպիտ շարժումով դեմքս քաշեց դեպի իրեն ու սկսեց շուրթերս կծոտել: Պատասխան կծոտեցի: Ծխախոտի ու ալկոհոլի խառը համ էր գալիս: Սովորաբար դա տհաճ է, բայց այդ պահին ինձ համար մեկ էր:

Տանելու է քեզ տուն: Նստեցնելու է կախարդական գորգին, թռչելու եք քնած քաղաքի վրայով, հասնելու է ձեր շենքի դիմաց, իջեցնելու է: Ականջիդ շշնջալու է, որ սերը երեք տարի է տևում, բայց ամեն ինչ նոր է սկսվում, դեռ ժամանակ կա:

Ժպտում ես: Մարոն չի երևում:

- Ես մի քիչ շնչեմ, դու գնա պարելու,- առաջարկում է, ձեռքը պարզում,- Դև,- ներկայանում է:

- Ջոնի,- ներկայանում եմ, ձգվում դեպի նա, կծում ստորին շրթունքն այնպես, որ արյուն է գալիս:

- Ջոնի, դու հրեշտակ չես,- ժպտում է,- դե հիմա գնա պարելու:

 Նորից ծուխը, նորից մենակ ես: Երգը հնչում է. «Ջոնի, դու հրեշտակ չես»: Փաբի դռան մոտ օրորվում է մանուշակագույն մարմինը: Ոտքերը գետնին չեն դիպչում: Դու արդեն հարբած ես,

երրորդ շշից հետո քեզ կորցրել ես: Զուգարանն ես փնտրում: Դռան վրա տեսնում ես մի կնոջ դիմանկար, որը քեզ նկատելուն պես դուրս է գալիս շրջանակից, ծուխը փչում երեսիդ, պպզում ու գլուխը կախում:

- Դուք օգնության կարիք ունե՞ք,- հարցնում եմ:

Կինը դանդաղ գլուխը բարձրացնում է, ու նրա հայացքն այնքան ծանրացած է, ասես աշխարհի բոլոր դարդերը նրան են տվել:

- Թող հանգիստ տվայտվեմ,- պատասխանում է:

- Լավ: Գուցե ճանապարհ տաք, մտնե՞մ,- հարցնում եմ:

Կինն առանց մարմինն ուղղելու մի քիչ շարժվում է այնպես, որ դուռը բացվի:

- Բայց դա քեզ չի օգնի,- ասում է: Պստլիկ պայուսակից ինչ-որ բան է մեկնում,- առ, պետք կգա:

«Մարո Դևոյան, հոգեբան»,- կարդում եմ: Տակը՝ հեռախոսի համարը: Այնուամենայնիվ, Մարոյի հետ չէի եկել:

Հետո պիտի տեսնեիր, թե ինչպես է Մարոյի այցեքարտը ֆշշալով անհետանում զուգարանակոնքի խողովակում: Պիտի ուղղեիր հագուստդ, թարմացնեիր շպարդ: Պիտի գլուխդ մտցնեիր սառը ջրի տակ ու պահեիր այնքան երկար, որ գլխիդ ոչ մի չոր մազ չմնար, ու պիտի թարմ շպարդ լղոզվեր:

Դուրս եկար զուգարանից: Մազերիցդ ջուրը կաթում է գետնին ու հագուստիդ, դեմքիդ գույները խառնված են: Դու մի քիչ պակաս խմած ես կամ ավելի սթափ ես: Մարոն այլևս դռան մոտ չէ:

Նորից մտնում եմ ծխի մեջ ու փորձում պարել, բայց հատակը ոտքերիս տակից փախչում է: Զգում ես, որ ընկնում ես, անվերջ ընկնում ու այդպես էլ չես հասնում որևէ կայուն հատակի: Ծուխը կամաց-կամաց ավելի կանաչ է դառնում:

Ու հանկարծ լռում է ամեն ինչ: Կանաչ ծուխը նոսրանում ու անհետանում է: Եվ դու մենակ ես փաբում: Հեռվում ինչ-որ մի տեղ ինչ-որ մեկը ճանկռում է պատերը:

Մոտենում ես սեղաններից մեկին, նստում ու հոգնած գլուխդ դնում վրան: Բարմենը հարցնում է, թե արդյոք ամեն ինչ կարգին է: Երևի մթության մեջ չէիր նկատել նրան:

- Հա,- պատասխանում եմ,- ուղղակի տուն տանող չունեմ:

- Լա՞վ ես զգում քեզ:

- Հա,- պատասխանում եմ,- ուղղակի ներսս դատարկ է: Ես ոչինչ չունեմ, ոչ մի միտք, ոչ մի զգացմունք, ոչ մի երազանք, ոչ մի ապրում, ոչ նույնիսկ մեկը, որ հետս փաբ կգա:

- Դու քեզ չես սիրում,- եզրակացնում է,- ի՞նչ լցնեմ, խմես:

- Ոչինչ: Ես արդեն չկամ:

- Մանրամասն սիրիր քեզ: Կօգնի,- խորհուրդ է տալիս,- ու ընդհանրապես, կարիք չկա խմել կամ ծխելու: Միևնույն է, կյանքն անիմաստ է:

- Իսկ Մարո՞ն:

- Դու այսօր մենակ էիր եկել:

Կանգնում եմ և օրորվելով քայլում դեպի դուռը, դուրս եմ գալիս: Սառը քամին փչում է երեսիս, թաց մազերս սրթսրթում են: Ուղիղ մուտքի մոտ մի գորգ է կանգնած՝ գետնից տասը սանտիմետր բարձրության վրա: Մոտենում է Դևը, ձեռքիցս բռնում, օգնում, որ նստեմ: Պայուսակից արնագույն հեղուկով լցված երկու շիշ է հանում, դնում գորգին:

- Խմենք,- առաջարկում է:

Գորգը կամաց-կամաց ավելի է բարձրանում գետնից: Անհանգստանում եմ: Դևը նկատում է լարվածությունս:

- Մի վախեցիր, չես ընկնի: Ու ընդհանրապես, չարժե վախենալ,- ինձ է մեկնում շշերից մեկը:

- Բայց ես էլ չեմ ուզում խմել, արդեն չափն անցնում է:

- Սա քեզ չի խանգարի,- վերցնում եմ շիշը,- խմենք... խմենք այս նոր կյանքի կենացը:

- Իմա՞ստը:

- Այն, որ իմաստ չունի, որ ուղղակի հիմա է ու այստեղ ու հավերժ այս գորգի վրա:

Շշերը զնգում են գիշերային լռության մեջ: Մի կում զգուշությամբ խմում եմ: Մեղրաջուր է:

- Ներկած է,- ժպտում է:

Եվ գորգը կսլանա դեպի հեռուներ, դեպի Ծիր Կաթին:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.04.2014), Nihil (15.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Արևանուռ (11.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*12. Գնդեր*


_Ահա թե ինչպես է աշխարհը վերջանում,
Ահա թե ինչպես է աշխարհը վերջանում,
Ահա թե ինչպես է աշխարհը վերջանում,
Ոչ թե պայթյունով, այլ վնգստոցով:
Թ. Ս. Էլիոտ, «Դատարկ Մարդիկ»_


-Վաղ, թե ուշ՝ մահը կգա,- ասաց նա
Ձայնը դողում էր: Հետո շարունակեց.
-Եթե պիտի մեռնես հիմա՝ կմեռնես ամեն դեպքում: Թշնամու փամփուշտից, խոհանոցում պատահաբար սայթաքելուց կամ այլ բանից:
Հետո ժամերով լուռ էր, մատերով թխթխկացնում էր սեղանին: Ես ուղվեցի դեպի դուռը, իսկ նա դեռ թխթխկացնում էր:
Երբ արդեն դուրս էի գալիս, ասաց.
-Հաջողությո՜ւն, տղա՛ս:
Հավանաբար անունս չէր հիշում, այլապես կգոռար. «Հաջողոթյու՛ն, Ջե՛յմս, գնա´, ապրի՛ր, հերի՛ք դիտորդի դերում լինես, կյանքը չի՛ սպասում»: Ամեն անգամ հրաժեշտ տալիս ինձ ասում էր դա, խոսքերի իմաստը չէի հասկանում, ինչպես չէի հասկանում, թե նա ինչ նկատի ունի, երբ ասում է «ապրել»: Նրա կյանքն ինձ հեքիաթ էր հիշեցնում՝ բազմաքանակ հանելուկներով ու մութ անցքերով, որոնք վաղուց թաղվել էին անցյալի տակ:
Ժամացույցիս էկրանը փայլեց ու հաջորդ րոպեին ինձ տեղափոխեց իմ գունդ: Գնդի պատերից կենդանիներ էին ինձ նայում, գետեր, ջրվեժներ էին տարածում: Հազարավոր ծաղիկներ գնդով մեկ տարածել էին իրենց բույրը: Այդ ամենը կեղծ էր. բույրերը, գետերը, ծաղիկներն, անգամ ձայները: Ես չգիտեի, թե իրականում ինչ տեսք կամ հոտ ուներ այս ամենը, բայց զգում էի, որ այն չեն, ինչ առաջ էին... Մի ժամանակ ես անընդհատ փոփոխում էի պատերիս բոլոր շարժանկարները, կամ ինչպես անվանում են դրանց՝ պատուհանները, բայց միեւնույնն է՝ չէի գտնում այն, ինչ ինձ պետք էր: Ամեն նոր ես տեսնում էի միայն կեղծիք: Դժվար էր մատնանշել, թե հենց ինչ կեղծիք՝ այն կարծես անընդհատ թաքնվեր պերիֆերիկ տեսողության եզրին: Ինչքան էլ փորձեի ինքս ինձ համոզել, նստել ու հիանալ բնության կեղծ պատկերներով, ինչպես, օրինակ անում են Էլն ու տիկին Սմիթն, ում հետ ես կիսում էի երեք ենթագնդերից կազմված գունդս: Նրանք բացականչում էին.
-Օ՜, Ջեյմս, մի՞թե հրաշալի թռչնակ չէ: Ես գլխով էի անում, չնայած ինձ համար անհասկանալի էր մնում , թե ինչն էր հրաշալի այդ թռչնակի մեջ. դա ընդամենը ծրագրավորված կետերի ամբողջություն էր:
Անցած շաբաթ ժամացույցիս ուղարկված ընթերցանության ցանկում մի գիրք կար, որը պատմում էր մեզնից հարյուր տարի առաջ ապրած մարդկանց մասին: Երբ ես, Էլն ու տիկին Սմիթը խոսում էինք այդ գրքի մասին, Էլը քիչ մնաց լաց լիներ.նրան այնքան էր հուզել այն փաստը, որ մարդիկ առաջ պատուհաններ ու ժամացույցներ չունեին:
-Խեղճ մարդիկ,-ասաց տիկին Սմիթը, հետո ավելացրեց,- շատ դժվար էր նրանց համար...
Երեկ մահացավ միստր Ջեգրսը: Նա փորձել էր դուրս գալ գնդից և իսկույն մահացել ճնշումից :
-Կարծում եմ՝ խելագարվել էր,-ասաց տիկին Սմիթը:
Ես երկար ժամանակ չէի կարողանում ուշքի գալ: Փորձում էի պատճառներ գտնել միստր Ջեգրսի արարքի համար: Մի քանի օր մտորելուց հետո ես էլ համաձայնեցի տիկին Սմիթի հետ. ի վերջո, միստր Ջեգրսը բավականին ծեր էր:
Երբ արդեն մոռացել էի այդ պատմության մասին, զանգ ստացա Փիբիից` միստր Ջեգրսի օգնական ռոբոտից: Փիբին լավ չէր տիրապետում մարդկային հաղորդակցության ձևերին: Նա կիսով չափ հասկանալի բառերով ինձ բացատրեց, որ հրավիրում է իրենց տուն: Նույն րոպեին տեղափոխվեցի այնտեղ:
Փիբիի մետաղյա դեմքի միակ շարժուն մասն աչքերն էին. չնայած դրան, նա կարողանում էր արտահայտել իր տրամադրությունը: Այցելությանս պահին նրա աչքերում հեղուկ էր կուտակվել՝ տխրության նշան էր:
Փիբիի առաջնորդությամբ ես քայլում էի միստր Ջեգրսի հսկայական գնդով,որի միջանցքի պատերից կախված էին անշարժ նկարներ ՝ոչ այնքան էլ հարթ, ինչպես մեր պատուհանները, սակայն անհամեմատ ավելի գեղեցիկ : Վերջապես Փիբին կանգ առավ մի հսկամետաղյա դռան առաջ, սեղմեց իր ափի կարմիր կոճակն ու դռներն անձայն բացվեցին:
Իմ աչքերի առաջ հսկայական սենյակ էր, բայց պատերին պատուհանների փոխարեն հազարավոր, հնարավոր է՝ միլիոնավոր գրքեր էին շարված: Ես ցնցված էի. դրանք բոլորովին նման չէին ժամացույցի գրքերին: Երբ շրջվեցի, տեսա, որ Փիբին ինձ մենակ է թողել սենյակում:
Պատերին շարված գրքերի մեծ մասը երբեք չէին եղել ժամացույցի գրադարանում: Դրանք մեծ մասամբ մեզնից դարեր առաջ ապրող մարդկանց մասին էր:
Ես ուշադիր կարդում էի գրքերն ու փորձում պատկերացնել այդ հին աշխարհի ամեն մի մասնիկը: Նրանք ուղղակի պատկերներ չէին : Տողից տող ացնելիս զգում էի, թե ինչպես է աշխատում սիրտս, ինչպես է երակներումս հոսում արյունը, սկսում էի զգալ ավելին, քան ինձ շրջապատող իրերն էին:
Գունդը սկսեց ինձ անտանելի թվալ՝ իր ամբողջ շքեղությամբ և թեթևությամբ հանդերձ: Ոչինչ ինքն իրեն չէր հայտնվում այնտեղ,ու ոչինչ հենց այնպես չէր տրվում: Սկսեցի զգալ ներսումս կուտակված դատարկության չափը. ասես ջրհորի մեջ քարեր գցես, ու դրանք երբեք չհասնեն հատակին:
Հիմա ես հասկանում էի միստր Ջեգրսին: Այն, ինչ ուներ նա, ինչ ունեի ես, կյանք չէր, ու եթե նա շարունակեր սպասել, էլի ապրած չէր լինի այն ժամանակը, որը կորցրեց մի քանի ակնթարթների փոխարեն, որոնք ապրել էր գնդից դուրս՝ նախքան ճնշումը ճզմել էր նրա փխրուն մարմինը:
Իսկ այդ աշխարհում մի ժամանակ ապրում ու զգում էին հին աշխարհի մարդիկ:
Տուն վերադարձա մի քանի օր հետո: Էլն ու տիկին Սմիթն ինձ համարյա արտասվելով դիմավորեցին:
-Ջեյմս, ամեն ինչ լա՞վ է քեզ հետ, -ասաց տիկին Սմիթն ու ձեռքը շփեց ճակատիս:
-Ամեն ինչ լավ է,- ասացի ես, ժպտացի ու շարժվեցի դեպի իմ գունդը:
Էլն այդ ամբողջ ընթացքում միայն զննում էր ինձ: Գիշերը նա առանց իմ համաձայնության հավաքեց դռան գաղտնաբառն ու ներս մտավ:
-Ջեյմս, ինձ չես խաբի. միստր Ջեգրսի տանն էիր, չէ՞: Ինչ-որ բա՞ն ես պարզել նրա մահվան մասին,- հարցրեց նա:
Չէի էլ կարող պատկերացնել, որ Էլը երբևէ կհետաքրքրվեր միստր Ջեգրսով:
-Չէ, ուղղակի պետք է հաստատեի, որ նա խելագար չէր:
-Ու հաստատեցի՞ր:
-Գիտես, Էլ, ես մտածում էի... Ճիշտ է, միստր Ջեգրսին այնքան էլ լավ չէի ճանաչում, բայց կարող եմ վստահ ասել, որ նա հենց այնպես չէր ձգվի դեպի մահը: Նրան պատճառ էր պետք դրա համար: Ու լուրջ պատճառ:
-Քո կարծիքով ո՞րն էր պատճառը:
-Չգիտեմ: Կարծում եմ՝ ապրելը: Մեռնել հանուն ապրելու:
Էլն ինձ այնպես նայեց, ասես ես էլ էի խելագարվել, հետո դուրս եկավ գնդից: Ես լսեցի,թե նա ինչպես մտավ իր գունդնու փոխեց պատուհանի նկարը:
Ամեն անգամ, հենց վերադառնում էի միստր Ջեգրսի տնից, Էլն ինձ հարցնում էր, արդյոք հաստատեցի իմ տեսությունը: Ամեն անգամ ես հետաձգում էի պատասխանը՝ երևի ինքս էի վախենում ընդունել այդ տեսակետը: Այդ կետից այն կողմ միայն մի բան էր՝ անդունդը: Մի օր, երբ Էլը հերթական անգամ տվեց իր հարցը, որոշեցի նրան էլ հետս տանել:
-Սա լավ վերջ չի ունենա, Ջեյմս, երևի համակարգը հիմա մեզ հսկում է: Մեզ միանգամից կսպանեն:
Ձևացրեցի, թե չեմ լսում, բայց ինքս էլ այդ կարծիքին էի: Համակարգի կանոններով մեր արածը չէր արգելվում, բայց համակարգն ինքն արգելում էր: Սկսեցինք կարդալ: Նայելով Էլի դեմքին՝ զգում էի, թե ինչպես են ժամանակ առ ժամանակ աչքերը փայլում: Երբ որոշեցինք գունդ վերադառնալ, վերջնականապես ուժասպառ էինք եղել: Էլը մի քանի գիրք վերցրեց հետը:
Տիկին Սմիթը նայում էր իր սիրելի պատուհանին ու նույնիսկ ուշադրություն չդարձրեց մեզ: Առանց աղմկելու անցանք իմ գունդ:
Գիշերը, երբ արդեն քնել էի, թխկոց լսեցի: Աչքերս բացեցի. դիմացս հսկա ստվեր էր կանգնած՝ երկու կարմիր կետիկներով: Ես քարացա տեղումս, բայց ստվերն անհետացավ: Առավոտյան, երբ հիշեցի պատահածը, որոշեցի, որ երազ եմ տեսել և ուշադրություն չդարձրեցի:
Ուշադրություն դարձնել ստիպված էի ավելի ուշ, երբ սկսեցի թերթել մեզ հետ բերած գրքերից մեկն ու նկատեցի, որ երկու գիրք անհետացել են: Էլը քար կտրեց, երբ պատմեցի եղածի մասին: Հարցրինք տիկին Սմիթին. նա քիթը վեր քաշեց, տարօրինակ, երկյուղ առաջացնող հայացքով մեզ նայեց և այդպես էլ չպատասխանեց:
Հաջորդ գիշեր ամեն ինչ կրկնվեց: Նորից արթնացա թխկոցից, կարմիր կետիկ-աչքերով ստվեր տեսա, որն անհետացավ:
Երբ հաջորդ անգամ գնացինք Ջեգրսի տուն, գիշերը մնացինք այնտեղ: Կարծում էի՝ այստեղ էլ ստվերն ինձ կգտնի, բայց սխալվում էի:
Առավոտյան դժվարությամբ կարողացանք ժամացույցով կապ հաստատել մեր գնդի հետ: Ես գրեթե հասկանում էի, թե ինչ էր կատարվել, բայց արդեն ուշ էր:
Երբ տեղափոխվեցինք մեր գունդ, տագնապի զգացողությունը մեզ չէր լքել: Իսկ հետո տեսանք ռոբոտներին: Երկու ընտրություն ունեինք՝ հանձնվել, կամ ոչնչացվել նրանց կողմից: Դժվար էր ասել, թե որն էր վատ. հանձնվողներն անհետ կորչում էին, ու գրեթե ոչ ոք չգիտեր, թե ինչ էր պատահում նրանց հետ: Իսկ ով գիտեր, բավականաչափ առողջ դատողություն ուներ, որ բերանը փակ պահեր, որպեսզի չմիանա նրանց: Լսեցինք տիկին Սմիթի ձայնը.նա ինչ-որ անհասկանալի բան ասաց՝ ոչ մարդկային լեզվով: Նայեցինք չորս կողմը, չտեսանք նրան, ու հասկացանք, որ նա ռոբոտներից մեկն է, բայց թե կոնկրետ որը՝ չկարողացանք պարզել:
Երբ մենք պատրաստվում էինք ինքնակամ հանձնվել, տեսանք Փիբին: Ռոբոտները չխանգարեցին նրան մոտենալ մեզ: Փիբին սկսեց խոսել, բայց ես չհասկացա, թե նա ինչ է ասում: Նա Էլին ինչ-որ վահանակ տվեց , շարժվեց դեպի ռոբոտները :Մինչ Էլը կսեղմեր կոճակը, ես տեսա, թե ինչպես ռոբոտները, որոնց մեջ նաեւ տիկին Սմիթն էր, քաղցած կենդանիների նման հարձակվեցին նրա վրա:
Էլը սեղմեց կոճակն ու մենք նորից հայտնվեցինք միստր Ջեգրսի տանը: Ես չհասցրի Էլին հարց տալ, երբ նա երկրորդ անգամ սեղմեց կոճակը: Ես տեսա միստր Ջեգրսին, նա հիմա գոհ էր երևում.

«Վաղ, թե ուշ՝ մահը կգա: Ոչ կյանքը, ոչ մահը չեն սպասում: Ապրի՛ր, Ջե՛յմս»:
Փոթորիկ էր, ես հազիվ էի բաց պահում աչքերս, հետո տեսա արևն ու հասկացա, որ մենք այլևս գնդում չենք ու էլ երբեք չենք լինի: Էլը նայում էր հորիզոնին , ապա ժպտաց, փակեց աչքերն ու խորը ընկղմվեց իմ, իսկ ես՝ գետնի գրկի մեջ:

----------

Baltazar (15.04.2014), Ingrid (10.04.2014), Lusntag Lusine (12.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Smokie (12.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Արևանուռ (11.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*13. Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*

Սիմոնը` մասնագիտությամբ քիմիկ-տեխնոլոգ, աշխատում էր որպես լրագրող հայկական լրատվական կայքերից մեկում: Նա ծնվել էր Գավառում, բայց սովորել և ծառայել էր ու հիմա էլ ապրում է Երևանում: Ֆեյսբուքում Սիմոնին գիտեն որպես Սեյմըն Անդրեասյան: Նրա ֆեյսբուքյան պատից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ լսում է ջազզ, դաբստեպ և դասական երաժշտություն: Հետաքրքրված է ժամանակակից արվեստով: Սիրած գրողը Էդգար Ալլան Պոն է: Ատում է ֆուտբոլն ու քաղաքականությունը, նախընտրում է կարճ մազերով սևաչյա աղջիկների: 

Սեյմընը 27 տարեկան էր, բայց ըստ նրա սեփական օրացույցի` շուտով` փետրվարի 29-ին պետք է լրանար նրա 7 ամյակը: Քանի որ ծննդյան օրը նշելու հնարավորություն լինում էր չորս տարին մեկ անգամ, նա համարում էր, որ դա օլիմպիադայից կամ ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլի առաջնությունից ոչ պակաս կարևոր իրադարձություն է: Սիմոնը 16 տարեկանից սկսած նշում է այդ հատուկ օրը փոքր-ինչ տարօրինակ ծեսով` մարդկանց սպանելով: Այդ ոչ հումանիստական քայլը սեփական բարոյականության սահմաններում տեղավորելու համար նա գտնում է մարդկանց, որոնք տհաճ են իր համար և իր կարծիքով վնաս կարող են հասցնել հասարակությանն ու նրա զարգացմանը: Պատանեկության տարիքում առաջացած մոլուցքը ինքն իր համար արդարացնելու և դրա մեջ սիմվոլիզմ ավելացնելու համար նա սպանում է մարդկանց, որոնք ծնվել են նույն օրը՝ փետրվարի 29-ին: Սեյմընյան փիլիսոփայական նոթերի մեջ նա դա բացատրում է նրանով, որ նահանջ տարվա այդ օրը ծնված մարդիկ չպետք է ապրեին, և նա կամավոր 4 տարին մեկ սանիտարի պարտականություններ է իրականացնում: Թեև այս հիմար պնդումը ամբողջովին հակասում էր այն փիլիսոփայական հայտնի պոստուլատին, որ կյանքը մարդուն դու չես տվել, հետևաբար բարոյական չէ այն խլելը, Սիմոնը միշտ կարողանում էր նոր եզրեր գտնել իր գլխում ինքնադատապարտումից խուսափելու համար: 

Աշոտ Սիրադեղյանը աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի փոխնախարարի տղան էր, մասնագիտությամբ տնտեսագետ, չէր աշխատում: Աշխատանք չունենալու փաստը չէր խանգարում նրան վարել C կլասի Մերսեդես մակնիշի սև գույնի մեքենա, որի մգեցված ապակիների ներսում Բարդին ամեն անգամ նոր աշխարհներ էր ստեղծում Սլավոնականի ուսանողուհիների կամ իր ընկերների հետ: Ֆեյսբուքում և կյանքում նույն ածականն ունեցող 26-ամյա երիտասարդը մեքենայում սովորաբար ռուսական ռեփ էր լսում, իսկ վիրտուալ միջավայրում` կոշտ ռոք, մետալ, երբեմն ֆոլկ կամ պրոգրեսիվ երաժշտություն: Բարդու քույրը` Աննան, Հայաստանի Պետական Տնտեսագիտական Համալսարանի ֆակուլտետներից մեկի ուսխորհրդի նախագահն էր: Նրանց հարաբերություններն իդեալական չէին: Բարդին ցանկանում էր պահպանել քրոջը հայկական նամուսով աղջկա ավանդական սահմանման մեջ, որպեսզի ամոթով չմնա BMW X5 ունեցող իր ընկերոջ` Արամիկի մոտ, որն արդեն 2 տարի հավանում էր Աննային: Իսկ Աննան նախընտրում էր ավելի ակտիվ և ազատ տղաներին: Նա անց էր կացնում գիշերները ակումբային երաժշտության կամ ռոք'ն'ռոլլի ներքո երևանյան ակումբներում և փաբերում` լիցքաթափվելով վերջերս ավելի հաճախակի դարձած երիտհանրապետական ժողովներից հետո: 

Սիմոնը երկար փնտրեց ֆեյսբուքում՝ “people who were born on February 29”, հերթական զոհին գտնելու համար: Բարդի անունով օգտատերը ամենահամապատասխան տարբերակն էր նրա համար` լկտի, ոչ օգտակար համայնքի համար, ստի և անպատժելիության մթնոլորտում ապրող: Ռուսական պորնո կայքերից մեկից բեռնված մոդելի նկարներով ֆեյք հաշվից եկած նամակին Բարդու պատասխանը շատ չուշացավ: Կարճ խոսակցությունից հետո Բարդու ուղեղում արդեն ծնվում էին սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաները՝ մերսեդեսի մուգ ապակիների ետևում: Քրիստինան չաթում իրեն շատ ազատ էր զգում ու ակնարկում, որ երկար ժամանակ սեքս չի ունեցել և չէր հրաժարվի գարունը դիմավորել բարդու ճյուղերի վրա: Գարնանամուտը մինետով նշելու գաղափարը այնքան դուր եկավ Բարդուն, որ նա նույն վարկյանին Երևանի ամենաթանկ հյուրանոցներից մեկում լյուքս համար պատվիրեց՝ առանց ափսոսելու ժողովրդի հաշվին հոր կուտակած հարստությունը: Նա այնքան էր ոգևորված, որ մոռացավ դուրս գալ սոցցանցից և անմիջապես զանգեց Արամիկին և պայմանավորվեց հանդիպել դրսում, որպեսզի պատմի իր ծննդյան օրը սպասվող օրիգինալ նվերի մասին: Աննան, տեսնելով եղբոր բաց ֆեյսբուքյան էջը, որոշեց վրեժ լուծել նրանից անդադար պարսավանքների համար և վերսկսեց չաթը սլավոնական արտաքինով գեղեցկուհու հետ: Նա փոխեց հանդիպման տեղը Սիմոնի ֆեյք հաշվի հետ` կանչելով նրան ավելի էժանագին հյուրանոց: Աննան ավելի խնայողաբար էր ծախսում հոր անօրինական փողերը: Բացի այդ, նա խորամանկ պլան էր գծել ուղեղում, ըստ որի՝ պետք է ծանոթանար այդ աղջկա հետ և նրա միջոցով ավելի երկար եղանակով վրեժ լուծեր եղբորից:

Փետրվարի 29-ին՝ ժամը 10-ին, փոխնախարարի տանը վերջացավ Աշոտի ծննդյան արարողությունը, և նա, առանց ավելորդ ժամանակ կորցնելու հյուրերին ճանապարհելու վրա, սլացավ դեպի նոր լվացված մեքենան և շտապեց դեպի իր պատվիրած հյուրանոցի համարը, որտեղ նրան 10:30-ին պետք է սպասեր ֆեյսբուքյան գեղեցկուհին: Եղբորից հետո տնից հեռացավ Աննան, որը շտապում էր մեկ այլ հյուրանոց որի համար պետք է վճարեր փոխնախարարի պլաստիկ քարտով: Սիմոնը ժամը 10-ից սպասում էր իր զոհին անշուք հյուրանոցի ընդունարանում: Նա սպանության մի քանի սցենար էր մտածել, որոնցից առաջինի մեխը սեփական արտադրության թույնով ջուրն էր բաժակի մեջ, որը նա պետք է առաջարկեր իր պատվիրած համարը շտապող Բարդուն:

Բարդին լյուքս համարում դիտում էր Անգլիայի ֆուտբոլի առաջնության հերթական տուրի հանդիպումը և հանգսիտ սպասում էր Քրիստինային, ով նրա կարծիքով սիրում է ուշանալ, ինչպես նրա բոլոր սիրուհիները: Նույն ժամանակ Աննան մտավ մեկ այլ հյուրանոց, որտեղ Բարդուց ոչ պակաս համբերատարությամբ սպասում էր սերիական մարդասպան Սիմոն Անդրեասյանը, որի սպանությունների մեջ եղած միակ կապը՝ զոհերի ծննդյան ամսաթվերի համընկնումը, գտնելուց հետո գործը մտել էր փակուղի. քննիչներին չէր հաջողվում դրանից ավելին: Այդ պահին ավելի աբսուրդ իրավիճակ, քան առաջին հայացքից սերն է, Սիմոնը չէր կարող պատկերացնել և դրա համար պինդ փակեց ու բացեց աչքերը` համոզվելու համար, որ կարճ կտրվածքով սևահեր և սևաչյա աղջիկը պատրանք չէ: Աննան մոտեցավ ընդունարանին, ներկայացավ և խնդրեց նրան ընդունել պլաստիկ քարտից վճարումը և հանձնել սենյակի բանալին: Սիմոնը վերցրեց քարտը: Բանալին փնտրելու ընթացքում նա հիշեց աղջկա ազգանունը և նկատեց, որ այն համընկնում է Բարդու հաշվում գրված ազգանվան հետ: Մտածելով նա բարձացրեց գլուխը և տեսավ, որ տնային պայմաններում պատրաստված թույնը գործել է անմիջապես, և Աննան՝ ժպիտը դեմքին, պառկած է հյուրանոցի գետնին, ինչպես մեկ անգամ արդեն պատահել էր նրա հետ փաբերից մեկում տեկիլլայի ութերորդ բաժակից հետո: Սիմոնը շտապեց վերացնել չնախատեսված դիակը: Նրա տարիների փորձը թույլ տվեց դա անել աննկատ: Երևանից դուրս նոր փորված գերեզմանի մոտ, հանրապետական կուսակցության տարբերանշանը ձեռքին՝ նա երկար մտորեց իր պլանների մեջ չտեղավորվող այս միջադեպի, Բարդու, Աննայի և սպանության երևույթի մասին` փորձելով նոր փիլիսոփայական եզրեր գտնել ինքն իրեն արդարացնելու համար: Բարդու ֆավորիտ թիմը պարտվեց, և նա չկարողացավ քնել՝ ամբողջ գիշեր սպասելով Քրիստինային:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (14.04.2014), Smokie (08.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Շինարար (12.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*14. Գենեզիս*



- Ո՞վ ենք մենք, - գոռում ա տրանսի մեջ ընկած կոորդինատորը:
- Անտեսանելի ճակատի մարտիկներ,- արձագանքում են հետկադրային ձայները: 
90-ականներին մի աղանդ կար, մունետիկ էր, ինչ էր... հավաքույթներին ցատկոտում էին ուշագնացության աստիճան, հետո զուգավորվում առաջին պատահածի հետ: Ցերեկը քույր ու եղբայրներ էին: Ա՛յ, ինքը դրանց քարոզչին ա նման: 
Լափթոփը ծալում ու դուրս եմ գալիս: 
17 համարի ուղևորները վախից աչքերը չորս արած նայում են իրար: Ամենահամարձակը կանգնում ա, մատով ցույց ա տալիս նստարանի վրայի պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակը.
- Սա ումն ա՞:
Ոչ մեկ ձեն չի հանում, ես հենց տոպրակի կողքն եմ նստած.
-Եկեք տեսնենք:
Վերջին մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում երկու պայթյուն ա տեղի ունեցել քաղաքում, որոնցից մեկը հենց ավտոբուսի մեջ: Մինչ ես հասցնում եմ նկատել տոպրակի միջի քրքրված ձեռնոցները, ձեռքս ճզմվում ա մի քանի մարմինների տակ: Բարեբախտաբար, դողէրոցքի մեջ ընկած 300 ֆունտանոց տիկինը մեջները չի, կրկնակզակը թափահարելով փրկարար ծառայություն ա զանգում: Հետևի մասից մի հինգ հոգի գոռում են, որ վարորդը կանգնի, ու իրենց բաց թողեն: Թարսի պես ավտոբուսում ավտոմատ միանում ա արտակարգ իրադրություններում մարդկաց ճիշտ վարվելակարգ սովորեցնող ձայնագևությունը: Իմաստ չունի ասելու, որ տոպրակը մուրացկանն էր թողել: Պանիկան գագաթնակետին ա: Աչքերիցս ձեռ չեմ քաշել: Մի ժամից, երբ բոլոր ուշագնացներին շտապը տանում ա, իսկ տոպրակն բարեհաջող հայնվում ա աղբանոցում, 17 համարը իր սովորական հետագծով շաժվում ա քաղաքից դուրս: 
“Անդորր”... մայրս փաթաթված հաստ շալի մեջ վազում ա այգի տանող ելքի կողմը, ինձ նույնիսկ չի նայում: Անձնակազմը փորձում ա կանգնեցնել նրան: 
- Ասե՛ք, ասե՛ք, որ ինչքան քիչ գիտես այնքան հանգիստ ես քնում: Երանի այն ժամանակները, երբ ոչ մեկ չգիտեր, որ օդանավը կարող է ընկնել, - գոռում ա նա, - Դո՛ւ, երեսդ տեսնել չեմ ուզում:
Հետո նա կանգնում ա բաց դռների առաջ, սարսուռից ցնցվում ա, շրջվում ու վազում ա ուղիղ գիրկս: 
Գնալուց Կոնստանտինը, 45 ամյա ադմինիստրատորը, սևեռուն նայում ա ինձ, աչքով ա անում: Մոտենում եմ նրան. 
- Մի՛ խաղա ինձ հետ, դա ապարդյուն ա:
- Դու ուղղակի ինձ ասա, ո՞նց շարունակեմ ապրել:
“Գտեք ինքներդ ձեզ”, - գրված ա դարպասների վրա ներսից: Դռները աղմուկով փակվում են իմ հետևից: Ես հավաքում եմ միտքս եկած առաջին համարը.
- Ժամը իննին, ինձ մոտ:
Լիլին ու Մարին արախնոֆոբիայի խմբակային հոգեթերապիայի են.
- Աաաաա, - լսում եմ Մարիի ձայնը, - երկու մետր բոյն ու փուչիկ մկաններն առել կանգնել ա ասում ա. “Երեք ժամ չստիկով սարդին չէի կարում սատկացնեմ, որովհոտև դիվանի վրայից անհարմար էր”:
- Կարո՞ղ ա ինձ մոտ հավաքվենք, - արաջակում ա Մարին:
Ես հիշում եմ հանրակացարանը, 11 տարեկան աղջնակին, որ մեջքս ա մերսում, մոր ու սիրեկանի կռիվներ մասին ա պատմում, ջարդված պատուհան, ամանեղեն, ասում ա. 
- Անասուն հայրս էլ ալիմենտները չի վճարում, - ու ուրախանում ա: Սաղ համաձայնվում են, հատկապես Մարիի ընկերը, որը 9 տարեկան տղա ունի ու ալիմենտները չի վճարում, նույնիսկ մտածում ա աշխատանքից ազատվի ու ոչ պաշտոնապես տեղավորվի, որ բռնի չգանձեն: Դուրս ենք գալիս միջանցք ծխելու, հայտնվում ա Լոշտոն, մատին կպցրած շոկոլադով: Առաջարկում ա փորձել: Մի քանի ծուխ դրանից քաշում եմ, թե ինչքան էի խմել չեմ էլ հիշում: Մենակ հիշում եմ, որ մեկը ինձ ասում ա 20-40 րոպե, դիմացի, կթողի: Ես պատից բռնվելով ծեփվում եմ զուգարան, երեք մատ կոկորդում, որ էդ ամենը միջիցս դուրս հանեմ, վառում ա: Մարին հարցնում ա ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա: Չէ, գրողը տանի, ես պետք ա գնամ: Դուրս եմ գալիս: Մաքսը միջանցքում կանգնած ա: Ես ձեռքով դեպի ինձ եմ ձգում նրա գլուխը երկար համբուրվում ենք, ու ես գնում եմ: Նրանք շարունակում են:
Խորը շնչում եմ.
- Ինձ մոտ:
“Ինչպես անհետանալ ի սպառ”,- դարպասներն ահագին հեռու են արդեն:

*********************

Խելախոսը սկսում ա ղժժալ 12-ի մոտերը: Մի կերպ թմրած ձեռքով վերցնում եմ, մի հինգ րոպեի չափ սառած նայում եմ էկրանին: Կողքի բարձը սկսում ա շարժվել, տակից դուրս ա լողում ամենայն հայոցի մորուքով մի դեմք: Էս բուսականության արանքում մի ճեղք ա բացվում:
- Կարա՞ս դրա ձենը կտրես:
Ես նայում եմ նրան, նայում եմ հեռախոսին.
- Լսի,- ասում եմ, - կարող ա իմանաս “Զարթուցիչն” ո՞վ ա:
- Ձե՞ռ ես առնում, - գլուխը վերադառնում ա ելման դիրքին:
Շպատենի կիսադատարկ շշերի արանքով, հասնում եմ սուրճի ապարատին, բոբիկ ոտքերս վնասազերծել եմ ձեռագործ գուլպաներով, մորս նվերն ա: Կրկնակի էսպրեսսոն մեղրի նման դանդաղ ծորում ա բաժակի մեջ: Ես կամաց հիշում եմ ինչ ա զարթուցիչը: 
Էլ. փոստին նոր առաջարկներ կան: Էս տաժանակիրը կոչվում ա գաղտնի գնորդ: Գետաձի սուպերմարկետ՝ զիբիլ, Սոլյարիս՝ իմ մակարդակը չի դեռ, ավտոլվացման կետի համար մեքենա չունեմ: Մնում ա Կոլիբրին:
- Հա Բել:
- Լի՛, Կոլիբրի: Գալի՞ս ես, սաղ գործի հաշվին ա:
- Չէ, էսօր Հիսուսի մկրտության օրն ա:
- Ի՞նչ օր ա:
- Դե, սառցե ջրափոս եմ սուզվելու, մեղքերի թողություն և այլն:
- Կհասցնես: 
Բարի մոտ շարված “ծիգռովի” շրջազգեստներով գեղեցկուհիները հաճույքով էդ մորթուց կազատվեին ուշադրությունը իրենց վրա սևեռելու համար: Նրանց ստեղծման բանաձևը չգիտեմ, մեկինը՝ 3:1 հարաբերությամբ բոտեքս ու տատուաժ, երևի: Մնացածները պատճենելու հմտության արդյունք են: Մի կերպ խցկվում ենք հացաբուլկեղենի արանքը.
- Երկու օլմեկա բլանկո, մեկը լիմոն լայմի փոխարեն, առանց աղ, - Լիլին նայում ա շուրջը:
Սև կարապի շպարով պարուհիները կես ժամը մեկ փոխվում են տեղերով: Ես հանում եմ բլանկը ու հենց բարմենի աչքի առաջ սկսում եմ լրացնել: Նա գիտի, ինչ տոկոս դնելու եմ էնքան հասանելիք աշխատավարձից ինքը ստանալու ա: Սկսում ա սիրահետել, ժպտում ա՝ 70: Հա, ի՜նչ: Իշխանություն, ի՞նչ չես անի այն շոշափելի դարձնելու համար: 
- Երեկ մեկը առաջարկեց տեղ հասցնել, ուշանում էի, համաձայնվեցի: Ճամփին ինձ կունիլինգուս էր առաջարկում, ահագին գովեց իր էդ ունակությունը, - լաքի ստրայկի սպիտակ ծուխը մշուշում ա Լիլիի դեմքը, - Մաքսին տեսե՞լ ես:
- Ի՞նչ պատասխանեցիր, - փակ vip-ի հայելապատ ապակիների առաջ պարողները իրենց են նայում ու գալարվում: Ես մտածում եմ, ինչ ծիծաղելի կլինի այնտեղ նստած պատշաճ տարիքի տղամարդկանց համար, հետո մտածում եմ ծիծաղելին սխալ բառ ա տվյալ դեպքում:
- Ասի, չէ: Ինքը պնդում էր: Թե բա անվճար, ինձ դա դուր ա գալիս: Անասուն տիպ էր, մատին էլ մատանի կար: Դուռը բացեց, ինձ բառացիորեն դուրս շպրտեց մեքենայից: Ծնկներս լղկված մի կերպ տեղ հասա, դրա համար եմ էսօր շալվար հագել: 
Սրատուտը սաղս գիտենք ինչ ա, չէ՞: Ինքը ձվերը դնում ա հետանցքի շուրջը , խուտուտ ա տալիս ու հալյուցինոգեն սնկի արդյունք հանդիսացող հսկա օրգանիզմը մատը մտցնում ա տռուսիկի մեջ ու քորում: Հետո մտքերով տարված, եղունգը մտցնում ա ատամների արանքը: Ինքնավարակում: Փակ ցիկլ: Կարող ա աչքը չի ուզում, որ տենց եղնի, բայց ձեռքը թքած ունի, ինչ իմպուլս ստացել ա, էն էլ անում ա: Այ սենց իրանք երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով աճում են:
- Մաքսին չեմ տեսել Մարիանց տանից ի վեր, - ասում եմ ես:
- Բայց Մաքսը չկար, նա տենց բաների չի մասնակցում, մոռացե՞լ ես:
Չգիտեմ որերորդ օլմեկան եմ դատարկում.
- Նա գիտաֆանտաստիկ պատմվածք ա գրում, ինչ-որ բան ապագայի մասին, - շոշափում եմ քրտնած ունքերս, - չգիտե՞ս, հիմար թվալու վախի խմբակային կա՞:
- Չգիտեմ, ես հիմա զբաղված եմ հոմոֆոբիայի մեղադրանքից տուժածներին աջակցության ցույցերով, - ծիծաղի նոպա ա սկսվում:
- Անցած շաբաթ ընտանիքատեր մեկին 10 տարով ազատազրկեցին, որովհետև երեխային արգելել էր սեռադաստիարակման գնալ, նույնասեռական սեքսի հիմունքներին ծանոթանալու համար: Դա դեմոկրատիա ա, ազատ ընտրության իրավունք: Մեկին պաշտպանելու համար մյուսի գլուխը պետք ա տրորես: Շեղող թեմա: Ինչ մեղադրանք հնչում ա, քթներս կողում են էս քաքի մեջ, թե տեսեք դեմոկրատ ենք, բուրժուազիա, կապիտալիզմը չկան էլ: Իսկ մենք լրիվ տոլերանտ ենք:
Լիլին չկա, պարում ա ինքնամոռաց: Կողքիս նստած թութքաշուրթը կլորացրած աչքերով ինձ ա նայում:
Ես մեջքից գրկում եմ Լիլիին.
- Գալիս եմ քեզ հետ, սուզվելու, -գոռում եմ նրա ականջի մոտ: Նա ծիծաղում ա նորից.
- Հիշում ես էն վիդեոն, որ սոդոմիտը Հիսուսի անունը գոռալով փորձում էր սեռական չակրան բացել հեթանոսական տաճարի դիմաց:
- Ես դեռ հեռու եմ էդ աստիճան հակասություններց, - համբուրում եմ նրա շուրթերը: Լիմոնի համը լեզվիս վրա ա:
Միանգամեց սառը ջրի մեջ սուզվելուց մարմնի զոլավորները անկառավարելի կծկվում են: Ձկնամկաններս հրաժարվում են ենթարկվել: Խորությունը երկու մետր ա, բայց ես դեռ իջնում եմ: Կախվել օդերից, ու աստղերից սուր... մի քանի կում քաղցրահամից արդեն կուլ եմ տվել, երբ մեկի ձեռքը քաշում ա ինձ վեր, հրշեջի բռունցք: 
- Ես ուզում եմ տեսնեմ ինչպես ես դու այրվում, - ասում ա Մաքսը մաշկիս չհպվելով:

**************************

Ես արթնանում եմ Մաքսի երկսենյականոցում: Նորից հիմար թվալու վախը: Ես աչքերս փակում եմ, պատկերացնում եմ Արթուրի ու Վիկի հետ հերթական գիշերը, մաքուր վիսկին, երկու հաբ: Վիկը չի խմում:
- Վերցրու էս բաժակն ու տար խոհանոց, - ասում ա նա:
Ես չեմ ուզում դա անեմ, բայց մարմինս, որ փայլում ա իմ աչքին, մաշկիս տակի հազարավոր լույսերից, ինձ չի ենթարկվում: 
Հանգստություն: Վեր եմ կենում, անցնում եմ փոքր սենյակը, որ նման տներում սովորաբար խոհանոց ա: Պատերին փակցված են պայթյունի նկարներ, թերթեր, հոդվածներ, հատակին մետաղի կտորներ մեխեր, լարեր, անհասկանալի նյութեր: Ես սառում եմ ջրափոսից նոր դուրս հանվածի նման ու ականջիս մոտ լսում եմ Մաքսի խոսքերը.
- Ես ուզում եմ տեսնեմ ինչպես ես դու այրվում:
Վազում եմ սենյակ, քաշում եմ վերմակը: Մաքսը չի շարժվում. 
- Զարթնի՛, ասում եմ: Դու ի՞նչ ես, ռադիկա՞լ ես, նացի՞ստ, իսլամի՞ստ, թե՞ չգիտեմ ինչիստ:
Նա մրթմրթում ա բարձը քաշում ա գլխին:
Փողոցն անցնում եմ, գրպանից հանում եմ պառլամենտ նայթը, մեկ չխկ, երկու չխկ... պայթյունի ձայն եմ լսում: Մաքսն էլ էր ուզել ծխել:

************************

Խելախոսը ղժժում ա:
- Հա, Մաքս: 
Ավտոկայանում նոր պայթյուն էր եղել, պարզվեց Մաքսը ուղղակի սիրում ա կրակին նայել: Հետաքրքիր ա նրան դուր եկավ ներսից նայելը:
- Արդեն լավ եմ, բժիշկներն ասում են դոնորի մաշկը դեմքս շատ լավ ա ընդունում: Սպիերը շուտով կանցնեն: Նենց եմ ուզում շնորհակալություն ասեմ այդ բարի մարդուն, որ ինձ նոր դեմք ա տվել, բայց բժիշկներն ասում են անոնիմ ա եղել: Չե՞ս գալու:
Ես քորում եմ թեփոտած վերքերս.
- Շատ հմայիչ առաջարկ ա, - համբուրել սեփական հետույքի մաշկը, - բայց շատ զբաղված եմ, կներես:
Սառցե բաժակից կուլ եմ տալիս 50 գրամ յեգերմայսթերը.
- Ի՞նչ էինք անելու, եթե չլիներ տերորիզմը, երևի հարկավոր կլիներ հորինել այն, - ոտքերով գրկում եմ Կոնստատինի կորքերը, մոտենում եմ նրան ընդհուպ, աչքերի մեջ եմ նայում երկար, - ասա՛, ո՞նց շարունակեմ ապրել...

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*15. Ինչո՞ւ*


_Tell me why does it have to be like this? 
...Tell me why cos I don't understand
When so many need somebody 
we don't give a helping hand.
Tell me why? 
"Tell Me Why", single by Declan Galbraith._


Ձյունը խեղդել էր ճանապարհների անցուդարձը: Եկել, դարսվել էր, իրենով արել ամեն բան:
Կեսօր էր, բայց ճամփեքին միայն հատուկենտ անցորդներ էին, այն էլ՝ զույգ-զույգ՝ ձեռքներին թիակներ:
Արդեն մի քանի ծուռտիկ-մուռտիկ ճանապարհներ էին հեռվում գծագրվում, երբ երևաց կորամեջք մի ծերուկ: Նրան ավելի ուշադիր նայելիս թվում էր, թե տարիներով հենց միայն ձմռանն է պատրաստվել. հին, կեղտոտ, իրար վրա հագած մի քանի վերարկուները, երկու ականջավոր գլխարկները, որ լրացնում էին մեկը մյուսին, բրդե, հաստ անդրավարտքիներն ու չափից ավելի լայն կոշիկները ծերունուն նմանեցնում էին այլ անդերից եկած տարօրինակ երևույթի:
Նա ծանրաքայլ մոտեցավ աղբարկղերին: Երկուսը թեքվել էին ձնաբքից, հենվել կողքի սյունին, իսկ երրորդն ամբողջովին շուռ էր եկել:
Հայացքն անմիջապես թափանցեց աղբերի ընտրանու մեջ՝ առանձնացնելով պետքականները: Գրպանից հանեց մի տոպրակ ու շտապող շարժումներով մի քանի րոպեում լցրեց դրա պարունակությունը:
Երևում էր՝ ծերուկը միտք ուներ քրքրելու նաև երրորդը, սակայն երկար ժամանակ նրան չէր հաջողվում շուռ տալ ձյան հաստ շերտի մեջ խրված աղբարկղը: 
Արդեն հասցրել էր մի կողմը վերև բարձրացնել, երբ, աչքերը ճակատին թռած, հետ-հետ գնաց. աղբարկղի տակ երեխա կար պառկած:
«Անտեր դիակների վերջը չկա, հիմա էլ աղբանոցներն են գցում, ես ձեր ինչն եմ ասել, անասուննե՛ր»,-փնթփնթաց ծերուկը:
Նեղսրտելով մոտեցավ մարմնին, փորձեց ոտքով մի կողմ հրել, երբ զգաց, որ իր առջև դիակ չէ: Երեխան շարժվում էր: Ծերուկը մի պահ շփոթվեց, հետո կռացավ ու սկսեց թափահարել երեխայի մարմինը: Հինգ-վեց տարեկան տղա էր գետնին պառկածը: 
Փոքրիկը թպրտաց, աչքերը կիսաբաց արեց: Դեռ լրիվ ուշքի չեկած՝ շուռ եկավ փորի վրա, սկսեց արագ-արագ սողալ, ապա չորեքթաթ վազել: Երևում էր՝ խուճապի էր մատնվել. նրան վախեցրել էր անծանոթի հայտնվելու փաստը: 
Ծերուկն ավելի արագացրեց քայլերը: Երեխան, զգալով ծերունու շնչառությունն իր թիկունքին, կծկվեց, ձեռքերով ծածկեց գլուխը: Լսելի էր զսպված հեծկլտոցը: Մարմինը ջղաձգվում էր: Ցավի՞ց: Վախի՞ց: Տանջանքի՞ց: 
Ջղաձգվելով՝ դեմքը մտցնում էր ձյուների մեջ ու ամբողջ ուժով գոռում.
-Կորեք, գազաննե՛ր: Չե՜մ ուզում...
«Էս երեխի հետ մի բան էն չէ»,-մտածեց ծերունին՝ ավելի մոտենալով:
-Մամա՜,-շարունակում էր գոռալ տղան՝ դեմքը վրձնելով ձյունե գորգով:
«Շառ է, հիմա մարդիկ կհավաքվեն: Արի, բացատրիր, որ ոչ մի վնաս չես տվել: Անհավատի դար է: Չէ՛, լավ է՝ թողնեմ, գնամ»:
Երկու քայլ հետ գնաց, նայեց շուրջբոլորը. ոչ ոք չկար: Իսկ դիմացը գլուխն աջուձախ թափահարող, ձյուների մեջ խրված երեխան էր:
«Ա՜հ: Էս մի մատին ոնց էստեղ թողնեմ՝ կսառչի: Է՜հ, էսպես ես եղել, Արշակ, որ հիմա մի կտուր չկա՝ տակը կծկվես, վեր ընկնես»:
Ծերունին, ինքն իր վրա ջղայնանալով, առաջ մղվեց, մի կերպ կռացավ ու ամբողջ ուժով վեր քաշեց տղային: Երեխան շարունակում էր թպրտալ ու գոռգոռալ՝ աչքերը փակած:
-Բալե՛ս, ես քեզ վնաս չեմ տա: Հլա աչքերդ բաց: Հլա մի գոռա: Ինձ լսո՞ւմ ես:
-Չեմ ուզում: Հեռու գնա՛, գազա՛ն:
-Տղա՛ ջան, հլա հանգստացիր: Հանգստացի՛ր, խոսենք:
-Մամա՜, արի,-ամբողջ կոկորդով բղավում էր փոքրիկը՝ չուզելով ոչ մի ուշադրություն դարձնել ծերունու հորդորներին,-մամա՜, ինձ տանում են գազանները, մա՜:
-Տղա՛, հերիք է, ի՞նչ գազան,- զայրացավ Արշակը:
Տեսնելով, որ երեխան ոչ մի կերպ չի ուզում սթափվել, ջղաձգության նոպայի մեջ է, ինքն էլ տիրապետումը կորցրեց:
-Վե՛րջ տուր, գազան լինեի, էս օրին չէի լինի: Ինձնից ի՞նչ գազան: Գազաններն իմ տունը հիմնահատակ արեցին: Երեխեքիս մորթեցին, կնոջս...: Ես դրանց... Գազա՜ն, հա՜, ինձնից ի՞՜նչ գազան: 
Ծերունու լացախառն բամբ ձայնը մրսեցում էր առանց այդ էլ սառած օդը: Ահարկու ոռնոցի ցավը տարածվում էր անմարդ ճանապարհով մեկ: Մինչ այդ ցնցումներից դողացող տղան կարկամել ու լայն բացված աչքերով պլշած նայում էր իրեն գրկած ողբացող ծերուկին: 
Երբ լռեց, Արշակն ինքն էլ զարմացավ լավայի պես դուրս հորդած իր ցավի հեղեղից: Զգաց, որ երեխան կարող է ավելի վախենալ ու նորից ցնցումների մեջ ընկնել:
-Արդեն քանի տարի է, երկիրը գազաններով է լցվել: Բալե՛ս, դու մեղավոր չես: Ոչ մեկս էլ չենք կարողանում գազանին ու Մարդուն իրարից ջոկել. դիմակներն են մեր շուրջբոլորը: Աղբն ավելի պարզ է. հոտից կարողանում ես հասկանալ փչացածն ու չփչացածը, հինն ու նորը, իսկ դրանց հոտից միայն մոլորվում ես:
Արշակը նստեց հենց ձյուների մեջ, երեխային դրեց ծնկներին ու արագ-արագ վրայից հանեց վերարկուներից մեկը:
-Բալե՛ս, էս հագի, չսառչես: Հա՛, գիտեմ, վրայովդ շատ մեծ է, բայց դու հագիր, հետո... մի բան կլինի...լավ կլինի, բալե՛ս, մի՛ մտածիր:
Երեխան ծպտուն չէր հանում: Լուռ հնազանդվում էր ծերունու հրահանգներին:
-Սովա՞ծ ես:
-Ահամ,-հազիվ լսվեց փոքրիկի ձայնը:
Արշակն սկսեց իրար խառնել քիչ այն կողմ գցած տոպրակը: 
-Էհ, աշխարհ, աշխարհ: Հիմա ես քեզ ի՞նչ տամ: Անտեր գազանների թողած կռճո՞նը տամ, որ սովից չմեռնես: Բա քո մոր աչքերը չե՞ն կուրանա, որ տեսնի՝ քո մատղաշ ստամոքսն ինչ չուտելիքով եմ լցնում: Է՜հ, բալես:
Տոպրակից հանած կերակուրների ամեն մի թափոնի հետ ծերունու ձայնը նվաղում էր: Երեխան սոված էր երևում, ագահ հայացքով նայում էր Արշակի ձեռքի ափին:
-Տղե՛ս, քիչ-քիչ կեր, երևում է ՝ շուտվանից ես սոված, ստամոքսդ կվնասես:
Երեխան խոժոռվեց: Ծերունին ուշադիր սկսեց զննել տղային: Նուրբ մաշկ ուներ, դրսում մեծացած երեխա չէր երևում: Շորերն էլ պատառոտված էին, բայց հին չէին:
-Բալե՛ս, դու երբվանի՞ց ես դրսում,-փոքրիկի գլուխը շոյելով՝ հարցրեց Արշակը:
-Երեկվանից,- եղավ պատասխանը:
-Բա ի՞նչ էիր անում այդ ցրտին, որտե՞ղ է ձեր տունը:
-Չգիտեմ,-տղան աչքերը փակեց, կծկվեց: -Մաման փոքրիկ լուսամուտը բացեց, ինձ ասաց՝ ցած թռիր, փախիր: Հանկարծ հետ չգաս: Վաղն առավոտը մենք քեզ կգտնենք: Բայց...
-Ի՞նչ բայց:
-Ես դեռ չէի իջել, պապան գոռում էր, որ գազանները գնան: Իսկ նրանք ուզում էին ջարդել դուռը, ներս մտնել: Բոլորը գոռում էին: Մաման լացում էր... 
Երեխան աչքերը փակեց: Սկզբում լուռ էր արտասասվում, հետո քիթն արագ-արագ քաշում ու ցածրաձայն անհասկանալի բառեր էր մրմնջում:
-Բան չկա, տղա՛ ջան, լավ կլինի, մի՛ լաց:
- Ես վազում էի,-շարունակեց երեխան,-ընկա: Ոտքս շատ էր ցավում, բայց վախեցա՝ գազաններն ինձ էլ կհասնեն, վեր կացա ու էլի վազեցի: Ես շատ էի ընկնում: Հետո ձյուն եկավ՝ շատ ուժեղ ձյուն: 
Տղան սկսեց հևալով լացել: Երևում էր՝ փոքրիկի ներսն էր մրսել ու շարունակում էր դողալ անբացատրելի վախերից: 
Արշակը տղային սեղմեց կրծքին՝ փորձելով հանգստացնել: Նա շոյում էր երեխայի գլուխն ու վաղուց մոռացված մի օրորոցային քթի տակ մռմռում:
-Հետո հասել էի աղբարկղերին: Սոված էի: Մի աղբարկղի վրա սիրուն տոպրակ կար: Ուզում էի՝ վերցնեի: Սկզբում չէի կարողանում, նստել էի կողքին, որ մեծերից մեկը գար, իրեն խնդրեի՝ օգներ: Բայց ոչ ոք չկար: Շատ ուժեղ քամի էր: Աղբարկղերը շուռ եկան: 
-Էլ մի՛ պատմիր, տղես, եղածն անցել է:
-Տոպրակի մեջ ոսկորներ կային: Ես կրծեցի: Հետո շատ ուժեղ ցուրտ էր: Ձյուն էր: Ես կանչում էի մամային, պապային, բայց նրանք ինձ չէին լսում: Երևի բուքը չէր թողնում: Հետո մոտիկից վախենալու ձայներ էին գալիս: Մտա մի աղբարկղի տակ: Երևի քնեցի: Չեմ հիշում: 
Տղան դադարել էր լաց լինել: Նրա արտահայտիչ դիմախաղն ավելի էր սրում վիճակը: Կարծես հավատով էր լցվել անծանոթ ծերունու նկատմամբ: Ներսում կուտակվածը ուզում էր դիմացինին հասկանալի դարձնել: Իսկ մանկան շուրթերից դուրս եկած բառերը ջերմացնում էին սառած միջավայրը՝ ավելի դաղելով Արշակի միտքը:
Ծերունին շարունակում էր շոյել տղայի գլուխը: Մի քանի րոպե էլ չէր անցել, երբ երեխան նորից անհանգիստ շարժվեց տեղում, խոժոռվեց ու լացելու պատրաստ աչքերով նայեց Արշակին:
-Ես վախենում եմ այստեղ: Բա որ գազանները գան: Իմ մաման ու պապան բա որ չգտնեն ինձ: Բա ո՞ւր են իրենք, չկան: 
-Բալե՛ս, բան չկա, մի՛ վախեցիր: Էստեղ գազան չկա: Մամադ ու պապադ էլ, որ քեզ ասել են, ուրեմն՝ կգան,-ծերունին բռունցքով ամուր խփեց ձյունով պատմված գետնին,- դու մի՛ լաց, հա՞: Թե չէ մայրիկն ու հայրիկը որ գան, տեսնեն՝ դու լացում ես, շատ կտխրեն: Չէ՞, տղաս: Անունդ ի՞նչ է:
-Տիգրան,-լացի միջից հազիվ լսելի ձայնով ասաց փոքրիկը:
-Պահո՜, ինչ լավ անուն է: Տիգրա՛ն, դու հաստատ շատ ուժեղ տղա ես: Հիմա էլ պիտի քեզ պինդ պահես: Գիտե՞ս՝ Տիգրան անունով հզոր թագավոր ենք ունեցել: Ի՞նչ իմանամ, բալքիմ թե վաղն էլ դու ես թագավոր դառնում: Թագավոր տղան լաց կլինի՞: Վե՛րջ տուր, արցունքներդ սրբիր, տեսնենք, ինչ ենք անում:
Մանկան արցունքները ողողել էին կեղտոտված դեմքն ու շարունակում էին ցած հոսել՝ փորձելով սրբելու ներքին վախն ու կասկածները:
-Բա հիմա առավոտ է, ինչո՞ւ չեն գալիս,-խեղճացած աչքերով ծերունու աչքերի մեջ նայելով՝ հարցրեց տղան:
Արշակը գլուխն հետ թեքեց, ամբողջ ուժով սեղմեց կոպերն ու զայրույթով թքեց ձյան վրա՝ իրեն զսպելով, որ չգոռա:
Ահաբեկություն, պատերազմ, վայրենություն՝ Քաղաքականությո՛ւն:
«Աստվա՛ծ, ես չեմ կարողանում նայել էս երեխու աչքերին, դու նայի՛ր: Պատասխա՛ն տուր: Ես ի՞նչ վատություն եմ արել քեզ, որ էլի ինձ ես տանջում: Հանգած հրաբուխին գործե՞լ ես ստիպում: Ինչի՞ հենց ես»: 
Արշակի ծերացած մարմնի մասերն իրար սեղմվել, արյուն էին կաթում:
«Տիգրա՛ն, երանի քո ծնողներին, նրանք չտեսան իրենց մանկան արնաթաթախ, գզգզված մարմինը: Քոռանային էս աչքերը...Արշա՛կ, դու քա՞ր էիր: Ինչի՞ են աչքերդ մինչև հիմա երեսիդ տնկված մնացել: Հանեիր, էլի»՛:
Այդ պատկերներն արդեն ջնջել չի լինի: 
Գիշեր-ցերեկ, քուն թե արթուն նրանք ամենաչսպասված պահերին անգամ կգան, կանցնեն հիշողությանդ էկրանի վրայով: 
Կքամեն աչքերդ, սիրտդ, կմտնեն ոչ մեկի կողմից չհայտնաբերված հոգուդ մեջ, կփորփրեն ծակուծուկերը՝ սուր եզրերով ցավեցնելով մարմինդ:
-Պապի՛կ, բա ինչո՞ւ չեն գալիս, ե՞րբ կգան,-կրկին լսվեց փոքրիկի լացախառն ձայնը:
Լացախա՞ռն, միայն լացախա՞ռն: Այնտեղ խնդրանք կար, հույս, կսկիծ, հրաման, պահանջ, ցավ:
«Պապի՞կ, խեղճ երեխա»: Վաղուց Արշակին ոչ ոք պապիկ չէր կոչել: Միայն բութ, արհամարհական հայացքներ: Չնայած Արշակը հազվադեպ էր լինում մարդկանց մեջ: Նախընտրում էր անտառներում թափառել, բայց ձմռանն ստիպված էր ծածկ ու սնունդ փնտրել բնակավայրերում:
Իսկ երկինքը որոշել էր կրկին ձյունել՝ մաքրելո՞ւ, թե՞ ծածկելու համար երկրի կեղտոտ երեսը:
-Բալե՛ս, էլի ձյուն է գալիս, կարող է շատանա, վեր կենանք, գնանք:
-Ո՞ւր: Մեր տո՞ւն:
-Ես ձեր տան հասցեն չգիտեմ: Բայց դու մի՛ մտածիր, կգտնեմ: Անպայման կգտնեմ: Դու վե՛ր կաց, մենք գնանք: Մեծ տղա ես, ծեր պապիկին էլ օգնիր, որ ոտքի կանգնի:
Տիգրանի աչքերում հուսահատություն ու հույս կար միաժամանակ: Ծերունին ժպտում էր:

Արևն հեռանում էր արդեն՝ այդպես էլ երեսն ամբողջ օրը թաքցնելով մարդկանցից: Մթնող օրը չէր մրսում՝ գալարվելով ձյունե մուշտակի ծալքերում:
Իրիկնամուտի ստվերներում երևում էին կուտակվող ձյան արգելքն հաղթահարել փորձող երկու ճամփորդներ: 
Երկար ու կարճ սիլուետներն իրար էին փաթաթվել՝ գծելով նոր ձևավորվող ուրվանկարը:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.04.2014), Ingrid (11.04.2014), Lusntag Lusine (12.04.2014), Sambitbaba (14.04.2014), Vardik! (13.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *5. ՎԱԶՔ*


Կարծում եմ կարիք չկա ասելու, որ կարճության համար առաջինը սա կարդացի :Jpit:  Վատը չէր բովանդակությունը, բայց գլուխգործոց էլ չէր՝ անկասկած սրանից ավելի լավերն են լինելու 15 պատմվածքների մեջ: Ձեռագիրն էլ էր լավը: :Wink:

----------


## Գրող

Ինչ լավ ա, որ երկար ժամանակ ակումբ չմտնելուց հետո, մի օր մտնում ես ու նոր մրցույթ ես հայտնաբերում:

*1-Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
Լավ սկսվեց, հետաքրքրեց սկզբում, բայց վերջաբանը հիասթափեցրեց: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Սիփանն ի վերջո հաջողության հասավ ու բոլորն ապրեցին ուրախ ու երջանիկ, բայց ստեղծագործական մրցույթի համար բավականաչափ ուժեղ չէր: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*2-Սովորական պատմություն*
Ինձ թվում ա` ես էլի մի քանի անգամ ակումբում կամ ուրիշ ստեղծագործական մրցույթներում կարդացել եմ միայնակ ապրող, տարօրինակ մարդ, խորհրդավորություն ու միստիկայի տարրեր կոմբինացիայով պատմվածքներ, բայց դե կարևորը կատարումն ա, իսկ էս պատմվածքի կատարումն ինձ դուր եկավ: Լարվածության մեջ պահեց, վերջաբանն էլ չհիասթափեցրեց, ինչից ես վախենում էի: Կքվեարկեմ:

*3-Թարսի բան*
Ճիշտն ասած, գլուխս պտտվեց մենախոսության ու երկխոսությունների հաջորդումից: Չեմ կարող ասել, որ շատ վատն էր, բայց ինձ մի տեսակ բան չասեց: Գնաց-գնաց ու վերջացավ առանց որևէ բան թողնելու: Բայց կարող էր ավելի լավը լինել: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*4-Անցումներ*
Շատ դուրս եկավ: Ոնց եմ սիրում իրար հետ կապված, բայց առանձին փոքրիկ պատմություններ, մանավանդ սենց վարպետորեն կատարված: Բա համեմատությունները` ոչ ստանդարտ, «նա շառագունեց, ինչպես հորիզոնը մայրամուտին» շաբլոնից կիլոմետրերով հեռու: Ու էդ ամեն ինչի հետ հուզիչ, պատկերները շատ իրական, vivid: Մի խոսքով, ամեն ինչը տեղն էր, անպայման կքվեարկեմ: Մենակ գաղտնիք մնաց` պիլատեսն ինչ ա  :Jpit: 

*5-Վազք*
Մի շնչով կարդացվեց, բայց մի տեսակ նյարդայնացրեց լարվածությունը: Վարսիկի լարվածությունն ադրենալին էր, իսկ էս նյարդայնացնող էր: Բայց վատը չէր ընդհանուր, դժվար քվեարկեմ, որովհետև արդեն ավելի ուժեղ տարբերակներ եմ կարդացել, բայց շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

*6-Սկալպը*
Եսիմ: Տեղեր կար, որ լավն էր, տեղեր կար, որ հուզիչ էր, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ մի տեսակ արհեստական թվաց: Ու էլի մի տեսակ ծեծված թեմա էր, ինձ որ շատ ծանոթ թվաց, բայց կատարումն էն աստիճանի լավը չէր, որ քվեարկեմ:

Մնացածն էլ հետո կկարդամ: Լավ մրցույթ ա ստացվել ընդհանուր առմամբ: Շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին: ՈՒ հաջորդ անգամվա համար մի խնդրանք էլի, ժողովուրդ ջան: Ինչ կլինի, հայերեն չակերտ դրեք` «» սրանցից: Անձամբ ինձ ահավոր ներվայնացնում են էդ մեծ է կամ հավասարի նշանները:

----------

Դավիթ (08.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *13. Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*


Մարդ, որ վերնագրից ելնելով սպասի բնապահպանական պատմվածքի, ի՞նչ  կմտածի կարդալուց հետո: :Jpit:  Ամենասկզբից իսկ զարմացա՝ մասնագիտությամբ  քիմիկ-տեխնոլոգ,  գործունեությամբ լրագրողը ի՞նչ կապ կարող ա ունենա  բարդիների, գյուղի և այլնի հետ: :Pardon:  Լավ, շատ չմանրանամ՝ իրականում  հավանեցի: :Jpit:  Ձեռագիր լավն էր ու հետաքրքիր, հատկապես դուրըս եկավ քիչ մը  քողարկված հեգնանքը: Իմ համար զվարճալի էր, որոշ չափով էլ նմանացրեցի Օ  Հենրիին :Good:

----------


## Smokie

> *3. Թարսի բան*


Էնքան էլ չհավանեցի: :Nea:  Անկեղծ ասած երբեմն թվում էր, որ հեղինակը մրցույթներին հաճախակի մասնակցողներից չէ, կամ էլ դեռ լիովին չաճածներից: Թեման է՛լ հաճելի չէր էդքան :Pardon:

----------


## Գրող

*7-Ոստիկանը*
Լավ էլի  :Sad:  Լավ սկսվել էր, հետաքրքիր ընթացք ուներ, անընդհատ սպասում էիր` ինչ կլինի ու... վերջացավ: Սկիզբը շատ խոստումնալից էր, հա վախենում էի, որ էն վիզը պաչող կամ ֆեյսբուքում անպարկեշտ առաջարկություններ անող ոստիկաններից կլինի, բայց չէ, մարդը Բրյուս Ուեյնն էր համարյա, բայց համարյա... Շատ սահուն էր գրված, ուղղակի ինձ ինչ-որ բան չհերիքեց, ավելի կոնկրետ` վերջաբանը շատ անակնկալ էր ոչ լավ իմաստով ու մի տեսակ կիսատության զգացողություն մնաց: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*8-Փոքր դասամիջոց, մեծ դաս...*
Չէ-է: Առաջին երկու պարբերությունը դուրս եկան, բայց հետո բարոյախոսական խրատներն ու _հուհրատող արևագույնի մեջ երբեմնակի անհետանալով, փոխառությամբ տարալուծվելով այդ գունադաշնության մեջ, ցոլացնելով ցնորական ճերմակ ազդրերը, ջրվեժատարածուն մազերը_ համը հանեցին: Ես չեմ կարողանում կարդալ էսքան շատ հնարովի ու վերամբարձ բառեր կես նախադասության մեջ, մանավանդ որ մի քանի պատմվածք վերև կա _Մուֆասայի դեմքը պայծառանում է, ինչպես սև սուրճով լի բաժակ, որի մեջ պատահաբար կաթ է լցվել_: Ինչ վերաբերում ա բարոյախրատական մասերին, հեղինակն ինչ ասում ա, իհարկե ճիշտ ա ասում, ու ես լիովին համաձայն եմ, բայց էդ պատվածքը չի փրկում: Չեմ քվեարկի:

Ափսոս, ժամանակ չունեմ` իրար հետևից կարդամ: Մնացածը հետո:

----------


## Enna Adoly

*1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
Թեթեւ կարդացվող, վերջում հարամ անող պատմվածք: Վատ չէր գրված, մի տեսակ կենդանի էր: Նոր ոչինչ չկար: Չեմ քվեարկի:
*2.Սովորական պատմություն:*
Կիսատ-պռատ կարդացի, մի կերպ: Ինձ մինչեւ վերջն էլ չհետաքրքրեցին ո'չ Նունեն, ո'չ Վարսիկը, ոչ էլ Նվարդը: Միայն արանքում էն Եպրաքսիան ու իր ամուսնու պահն էր, որ մեջը ողջ բան կար:
Ա´յ, նոր տեսա, որ շարունակություն կա. շարունակությունը մի քիչ լցրեց պատմվածքը: Բայց դա էլ կանխատեսելի էր: 
*3. Թարսի բան*
 :LOL:  խա-խա, չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ: Վատը չէր:
*4. Անցումներ*
Արդեն կարո՞ղ ենք ասել`ում ենք կասկածում: Սա օրինակ Այվին էր, երևի  :Jpit:  :
*5. Վազք*
Կայֆն էր, սովորական, մեջն էլ արտասովոր ինչ-որ երանգով:

----------


## Դավիթ

«Թարսի բան» պատմվածքի հեղինակի ցանկությամբ, այս գործը կհեռացվի մրցույթից: Կխնդրեմ մոդերատորներից մեկին հեռացնել պատմվածքը ցանկից և հարցումից:

----------


## LisBeth

> «Թարսի բան» պատմվածքի հեղինակի ցանկությամբ, այս գործը կհեռացվի մրցույթից: Կխնդրեմ մոդերատորներից մեկին հեռացնել պատմվածքը ցանկից և հարցումից:


Գնամ շուշուտ կարդամ քանի չեն հեռացրել: Բայց ինչի՞ տենց որ, ահագին մարդիկ արդեն տանջվել կարդացել են: Մարդ կա հավանել ա դաժը: Կարանք իմանաք ո՞վ ա հեղինակը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Գնամ շուշուտ կարդամ քանի չեն հեռացրել: Բայց ինչի՞ տենց որ, ահագին մարդիկ արդեն տանջվել կարդացել են: Մարդ կա հավանել ա դաժը: Կարանք իմանաք ո՞վ ա հեղինակը:


Դե հա երևի, քանի որ ուրիշ տեղում է գործը դրվելու: Արմինե Պետրոսյան/Ինգրիդ:

----------


## ivy

Մենք էս հեռացնելու պրոբլեմը էլի ենք ունեցել, ու կարծեմ որոշվել էր, որ գործը մրցույթ մտնելուց հետո մրցույթին է պատկանում, և մասնակիցը չի կարող պահանջել այն հեռացնել: Թե չէ պատկերացրեք, մի տասը հոգի ընթացքում որոշի, որ էլ չի ուզում մասնակցել:

----------


## LisBeth

Հլը սպասեք ուշադրությունս շեղվեց մի քիչ: Վերադարձա որ կարդամ, չեմ կարում կենտրոնանամ, էս ինչ խառն ա ամեն ինչ, թարսի պես:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մենք էս հեռացնելու պրոբլեմը էլի ենք ունեցել, ու կարծեմ որոշվել էր, որ գործը մրցույթ մտնելուց հետո մրցույթին է պատկանում, և մասնակիցը չի կարող պահանջել այն հեռացնել: Թե չէ պատկերացրեք, մի տասը հոգի ընթացքում որոշի, որ էլ չի ուզում մասնակցել:



Լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց կարծեմ Լիլ-ի ինքնաբացահայտվելու ժամանակ, իր գործը հեռացվեց մրցույթից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հերթով կարդալով իջնում էի, մինչև հասա «Անցումները» պատմվածքին։ Մինչև էդ եղածները սովորական ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող գործեր էին, ֆիլլերներ։ Իսկ «Անցումներն» էնքան լավն է, էնքան ազդեցիկ, որ հիմա չեմ ուզում շարունակեմ ու մյուս գրծերը կարդամ, գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ նմանը չեմ գտնի։

Հեղինակ ջան, ինչ լավն ես դու, ամեն ինչ էնքան իրական ու կյանքից էր, վառ նկարագրություններով ու սրտիդ կպնող դետալներով, թե կանաչ գլխարկով Մառլի երգող Մուֆասան, թե Աբբայի տակ տժժացած «օրիորդների» քննարկումները, թե ռեալիթի շոուի արհեստականությունը, թե մուրացկան աղջնակն ու մայրը։

Երեկ արգենտինական ֆիլմ էի նայում՝ Ինը թագուհիներ/Nueves Reinas, ֆիլմի հերոսը գող էր, Բուենոս Այրեսի մետրոյով գնում էր, մի փոքրիկ տղա մտավ վագոն, սկսեց մարդկանց գրպանի օրացույցներ բաժանել։ Քանի դեռ տղան հետ չէր եկել օրացույցները կամ փողը հետ վերցնելու, հերոսը մի ծնկին փող դրեց, իսկ մյուսին՝ քիչ առաջ խանութից գողացած խաղալիք ավտոն։ Փոքրիկը հետ եկավ, նայեց խաղալիք ավտոյին, հետո փողին ու առանց երկմտելու փողը վերցրեց։ Հերոսը հետ կանչեց ու խաղալիքն էլ տվեց։ Էս դրվագը մի տեսակ խոսեց պատմվածքի հետ  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (08.04.2014), Գրող (08.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց կարծեմ Լիլ-ի ինքնաբացահայտվելու ժամանակ, իր գործը հեռացվեց մրցույթից:


Չէ, Դավ, չհեռացվեց, ինքն էլ երկրորդ տեղը գրավեց: Ու հենց էդ ժամանակ էլ որոշվեց, որ բոլոր գործերն էլ մնալու են, ով էլ խնդրի:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Դավիթ (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Նախորդ մրցույթի կանոններից: Դե ուրեմն գործը չի հեռացվի, բայց կզրկվի բոլոր ձայներից:

_Ստեղծագործությունները տեղադրվում են առանց հեղինակների նշման, «N–րդ տարբերակ. Ստեղծագործության վերնագիր» վերնագրով, որոնք էլ լինելու են քվեարկության ընտրության կետերը,
Քվեարկությունը տևելու է 7 օր,
Ստեղծագործությունների հեղինակները կարող են քվեարկել նաև սեփական տարբերակի օգտին՝ գուշակության փուլում իրենց վրայից կասկածը հանելու տակտիկական նկատառումով, սակայն արդյունքների վերջնական ամփոփման ժամանակ այդ ձայները չեն հաշվվելու,
Քվեարկության 7 օրերի ընթացքում կարելի է թե՛ քննարկել ստեղծագործությունները, թե՛ փորձել գուշակել հեղինակներին,
Ստեղծագործության հեղինակներն ինքնաբացահայտվելու իրավունք չունեն: Ինքնաբացահայտվող հեղինակի ստեղծագործությունը չի հեռացվի մրցույթից, սակայն այդ ստեղծագործության օգտին տրված ձայների 50 տոկոսը կհամարվի չեղյալ:
Քվեարկությունը բազմակի է. յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ընտրել մեկից ավել տարբերակներ,
Քվեարկությունը բաց է, բոլորը տեսնելու են, թե ով որ տարբերակի օգտին է քվեարկել,
7 օր անց, քվեարկության ավարտից հետո կհայատարարվեն հեղինակները:_

----------

Smokie (08.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *2. Սովորական պատմություն*


Երկարոտ էր, բայց հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվեց: Ինտրիգներն ու խոսրհրդավորությունը գրավիչ էին :Hands Up:  Ճիշտ ա, էլի հարցեր, մութ կողմեր մնացին Վարսիկի մեջ, բայց դե դա կարևոր չի: :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

> *1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ*


Շատ լավն էր՝ բարի ու դրական :Good:  Սիրեցի:

----------


## Արէա

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին: 
Բավականին հաջողված մրցույթ էր բովանդակային առումով, և անհաջող վերնագրերի ընտրության հարցում: Վերնագիր ընտրելիս արժե ավելի երկար մտածել իմ կարծիքով:
Պատմվածքները՝ ըստ հավանածս հերթականության (ընթացքում կաշխատեմ առանձին-առանձին անդրադառնալ բոլորին).

1. Անցումներ

2. Ոստիկանը

3. ՍԿԱԼՊ

4. Ինչո՞ւ

5. Սեր առաջին համբույրից

6. Սիփան-Շուրիկ

7. Սովորական պատմություն

8. Թարսի բան

9. ՎԱԶՔ

10. Գնդեր

11. Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...

12. Կյանքը գորգի վրա

13. ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏՔԸ

14. Սիմոնն ու Բարդին

15. Գենեզիս

Քվեարկում եմ. «*Անցումներ*», «*Ոստիկանը*», «*ՍԿԱԼՊ*», «*Ինչո՞ւ*» տարբերակների օգտին:

----------


## LisBeth

8 տարբերակի ծանոթացա, բայց էս անգամ կարծիքներ չեմ սփռելու, կսպասեմ քննարկումներին: Հակաճառել-համաձայնվելու տեսքով էս անգամ: Սենց ավելի հետաքրքիր պետք ա որ լինի:

----------


## Գրող

*9-Լռության հետքը*
Շատ հակասական զգացողություններ ունեմ էս գործի նկատմամբ: Շատ գրագետ էր ու վարպետորեն գրված: Մի կողմից ոնց որ իմ ոճը չլիներ, բայց մյուս կողմից շատ տպավորիչ էր: Մի կողմից համ կողքովս անցավ, համ մտավ մաշկիս տակ: Մի քիչ ուշքի գամ, կողմնորոշվեմ, կմտածեմ` քվեարկեմ, թե չէ:

*10-Սեր առաջին համբույրից*
Ոնց որ թե շատ երիտասարդ ա հեղինակը: Շնորհակալություն փորձի համար: Սպասելի ավարտով սովորական պատմություն էր: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*11-Կյանքը գորգի վրա*
Ես չեմ կարողանում գնահատել սյուռեալիզմը: Այսինքն` ոչ ավելի, քան սիրուն ա, քան սիրուն չի, բայց իմաստը ինձ համար անհասանելի ա: Էս դեպքում շատ սիրուն էր, շատ լավ գրված ու կլանում էր:Բայց չեմ քվեարկի, որովհետև իմը չի:

*12-Գնդեր*
Չգիտեմ: Շատ եմ սիրում գիտաֆանտաստիկա, բայց էս ամենաուժեղ գիտաֆանտաստիկ գործը չէր, որ եղել ա մրցույթների ընթացքում ու ամենաուժեղ գործը չէր մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս: Չեմ քվեարկի:

*13-Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*
Սկզբից մտածեցի` ջան, սերիական մարդասպանի մասին պատմվածք, բայց հուսախաբ եղա: Էն լարվածությունն ու էն կարգը չէր, որն ինձ կստիպեր քվեարկել: Հումորը վատը չէր, բայց պատմվածքը, որպես այդպիսին, ուժեղ չէր:

*14-Գենեզիս*
Չգիտեմ` արդեն հոգնել եմ դրանից ա, թե պատվածքն էլի սյուռեալիստական էր դրանից ա, բայց մի կերպ կարդացի: Արդեն ասել եմ, որ իմ ոճը չի, չեմ քվեարկի, նախորդն ավելի շատ դուրս եկավ բայց:

*15-Ինչո՞ւ*
Երևի հուզիչ էր, բայց իմ քար սրտի վրա չազդեց: Բայց լավ ա, որ պապիկը գտավ երեխուն: Չեմ քվեարկի, որովհետև ավելի ուժեղ գործեր կային:

Ի վերջո որոշեցի քվեարկել «Անցումների» ու «Լռության հետքի» օգտին: «Անցումներն» իմ համար լավագույնն էր բոլոր առումներով, իսկ «Լռության հետքն» ավելի շատ տպավորություն թողեց վրաս, քան կսպասեի նման գործից: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակներին ու կազմակերպիչներին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 8 տարբերակի ծանոթացա, բայց էս անգամ կարծիքներ չեմ սփռելու, կսպասեմ քննարկումներին: Հակաճառել-համաձայնվելու տեսքով էս անգամ: Սենց ավելի հետաքրքիր պետք ա որ լինի:


խի... գրի, էլի...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Փաստորեն ճիշտ էի, Անցումներից բացի ուրիշ նորմալ տարբերակ չկար: Ինչ ասեմ, ես ավելին էի սպասում:

*1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ* Ստանդարտ, շաբլոն, ծեծված ոչ մի բանով աչքի չընկնող պատմվածք:

*2. Սովորական պատմություն* Էլի ստանդարտ, շաբլոն, ծեծված պատմվածք, չնայած հայկական պադյեզդային նիստուկացը բավականին հաջող էր նկարագրած, բայց պատմվածքը մի եսիմ ինչ չէր:

*3. Թարսի բան* Անընթեռնելի ու անհասկանալի ոճով գրված պատմվածք: Միգուցե ասածս կոնսերվատիվ կհնչի, բայց եթե դեռ ձևավորված ու սահուն ոճ չունեք, չարծի էքսպերիմենտներ անել: Պատմվածքի միտքը վատը չէր, կարելի էր ավելի լավ ներկայացնել, բայց էս ձևով գրված չէր կարդացվում:

*4. Անցումներ* Կարծիքս չեմ փոխել, օբյեկտիվորեն ու սուբյեկտիվորեն մրցույթի լավագույն գործն է, նույնիսկ կասեի հեղինակի երբևէ գրած լավագույն գործերից մեկը: Նույնիսկ էս պատմվածքի հիման վրա կարելի է մի հատ սիրուն ինդի ֆիլմ նկարել, որը կդառնա hyperlink cinema-ի դասական  :Love:  Չէ իրոք չեմ չափազանցեցնում, էս պատմվածքում ամեն ինչը իր տեղում էր, թե մեսիջը, թե նկարագրությունները, թե կերպարները:

*5. Վազք* Ափալ-թափալ գրված միակողմանի պատմվածք: Բան չասեց:

*6. Սկալպ* Էս մեկը վատիկը չէր, տեխնիկապես շատ գեշ զարգացած հայկական իրականության արտացոլումն էր: Դե որ մարդիկ հիմա արդեն Սկալպով հարսանիք են արել, թաղումն ինչ ա, որ չանեն: Մենակ թե գրելաոճը դուրս չեկավ, տեղ տեղ չէր հասկացվում, հեղինակն ուզում էր հումոր աներ, բայց շատ լուրջ էր ասելիքը ստացվում, թե՞ հակառակը: Ամեն դեպքում մրցույթի քիչ թե շատ հաջողված գործերից մեկն էր:

*7. Ոստիկանը* Սպասելիքներս չարդարացան, հետաքրքիր էր սկսված, գրողը շատ սիրուն է գրում, բայց վերջը կանխատեսելի էր ու թույլ էր: Մյուս գործերի հետ համեմատած լավն էր:

*8. Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...* էլի ծեծված, շաբլոն պատմություն, լավը չէր

*9. Լռության հետքը* Որոշել էի մրցույթի բոլոր պատմվածքները կարդալ, բայց էս մեկը երկու պարբերությունից հետո ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա շարունակել: Հեղինակ ջան, ինչ որ բան գրելուց հետո մեկ մեկ հարց տուր քեզ, իսկ ուրիշներին կհետաքրքրի՞ էս մտքերը կարդալ: Միգուցե որպես օրագրային կիսափիլիսոփայական գրառում լավը լիներ, բայց էս մրցույթին հեչ համապատասխան չէ:

*10. Սեր առաջին համբույրից* Չափից դուրս շաբլոն, ծեծված, սովորական պատմություն

*11. Կյանքը գորգի վրա* Լավն էր ու գրեթե վստահ եմ, թե ով է հեղինակը: Մենակ թե նյարդայնացնում էր ուղիղ խոսքից առաջ գծիկների բացակայությունը: Բայց թող հեղինակը ների, էս անգամ որոշել եմ քվեարկել միայն լավագույն ստեղծագործության օգտին  :Smile: 

*12. Գնդեր* Սկզբից ուրախացա, որ սայ-ֆայ է, բայց ափսոս պարզվեց շատ թույլ սայ-ֆայ է: Կիսատ պռատ գրված, լիքը բացերով պատմվածք էր: Հեղինակ ջան, մյուս անգամ կրկին փորձիր, էս անգամ ձախողել ես:

*13. Սիմոնն ու Բարդին* Շատ թույլ էր, անցանք առաջ:

*14. Գենեզիս* Խելախոս բառը հերիք էր, որ մինչև վերջ չկարդամ, «ա» օժանդակ բայն էլ վրադիր: Անցանք առաջ:

*15. Ինչո՞ւ* «Որբերը», «Աննան», «Դժբախտ երջանկությունը» Ակումբում, սալյու՛տ:

Մի խոսքով քվեարկում եմ «Անցումների» օգտին  :Love: 

Ավել պակասի համար կներեք:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Դավիթ (08.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *4. Անցումներ
> *


Լավն էր ահագին: Խոսքեր չունեմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

_ Մենակ թե նյարդայնացնում էր ուղիղ խոսքից առաջ գծիկների բացակայությունը:_ 

Ֆայլը տեղադրելուց հետո գծիկները անհետացել են: Հեղինակը մեյլիս վրա առանց ֆայլի ա ուղարկել ու սպասում եմ, որ մոդերատորներից մեկը փոխարինի պատմվածքը:

----------

Ռուֆուս (08.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> _ Մենակ թե նյարդայնացնում էր ուղիղ խոսքից առաջ գծիկների բացակայությունը:_ 
> 
> Ֆայլը տեղադրելուց հետո գծիկները անհետացել են: Հեղինակը մեյլիս վրա առանց ֆայլի ա ուղարկել ու սպասում եմ, որ մոդերատորներից մեկը փոխարինի պատմվածքը:


Տենց էլ հասկացա, որ տեխնիկական խնդիր է, ոնց որ երբեմն էլ լինում է՝ բառերն իրար են կպչում. դրա համար ամենալավը պատմվածքի տեքստը նամակի մեջ քոփի անելն է։

----------

Դավիթ (08.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> խի... գրի, էլի...


 Օ~հ Մեֆ, how cuye, nice try. Թող ինձ ես թախծում եմ: Ավելի լավ ա դու գրի, քո կարծիքներին շատերն են սպասում, Ռուֆուսը օրինակ անտարբեր չի քո գրառումների հանդեպ, ես տենց բաները շուտ եմ նկատում: Ես կփորձեմ քեզ քաջալերել:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Օ~հ Մեֆ, how cuye, nice try. Թող ինձ ես թախծում եմ: Ավելի լավ ա դու գրի, քո կարծիքներին շատերն են սպասում, Ռուֆուսը օրինակ անտարբեր չի քո գրառումների հանդեպ, ես տենց բաները շուտ եմ նկատում: Ես կփորձեմ քեզ քաջալերել:


Կախված է բովանդակությունից, ես Մեֆի հետաքրքիր գրառումները միշտ էլ հավեսով եմ կարդում:  :Beee:

----------


## LisBeth

> Կախված է բովանդակությունից, ես Մեֆի հետաքրքիր գրառումները միշտ էլ հավեսով եմ կարդում:


Դե ես էլ էտ եմ ասում էլի, անտարբեր չես  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

Ռուֆ էս անգամ սաղին նույն բանն ես ասում, կամ շաբլոն ա կամ ձախողվել են հեղինակները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օ~հ Մեֆ, how cuye, nice try. Թող ինձ ես թախծում եմ: Ավելի լավ ա դու գրի, քո կարծիքներին շատերն են սպասում, Ռուֆուսը օրինակ անտարբեր չի քո գրառումների հանդեպ, ես տենց բաները շուտ եմ նկատում: Ես կփորձեմ քեզ քաջալերել:


մի քիչ քաջալերի, էլի… որ սենց հավեսով գրեմ ու Ռուֆուսը կարդա ու հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինի… Սմոքին էլ լեկցիաներս կարդա… Բյուրն էլ սովորի գրել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կախված է բովանդակությունից, ես Մեֆի հետաքրքիր գրառումները միշտ էլ հավեսով եմ կարդում:


սուտասան…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ռուֆ էս անգամ սաղին նույն բանն ես ասում, կամ շաբլոն ա կամ ձախողվել են հեղինակները:


տենց մի ասա… Ռուֆը շատ հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ ա հայտնում… շաբլոն ՉԻ… վաայ

----------


## Enna Adoly

խա-խա, աչքիս մեջներիդ անճաշակը ես եմ :LOL: . ինձ էսքանից միայն «Կյանքը գորգի վրա»-ն է դուր եկել: Մենակ դրան կքվերակեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> մի քիչ քաջալերի, էլի… որ սենց հավեսով գրեմ ու Ռուֆուսը կարդա ու հոնգուր-հոնգուր լաց լինի… Սմոքին էլ լեկցիաներս կարդա… Բյուրն էլ սովորի գրել…


դու անկրկնելի ես... հերիք ա՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դու անկրկնելի ես... հերիք ա՞


ամեն մարդ էլ անկրկնելի ա… նույնիսկ Ռուֆուսը… common, you can do better than that…

----------


## LisBeth

> տենց մի ասա… Ռուֆը շատ հետաքրքիր կարծիքներ ա հայտնում… շաբլոն ՉԻ… վաայ


հա վայ չկերանք քո Ռուֆուսին, որ վռազ փեշերդ փռեցիր... ես չասի իրա կարծիքներն ա շաբլոն, դու տենց ըմբռնեցիր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա վայ չկերանք քո Ռուֆուսին, որ վռազ *փեշերդ փռեցիր*... ես չասի իրա կարծիքներն ա շաբլոն, դու տենց ըմբռնեցիր


ես որ փեշերս փռեմ շատ տհաճ "տեսարան" կլինի… ամոթ չես անու՞մ… 

ես շոտլադացի չեմ… կողքից նայողը կմտածի Մեֆը շոտլադական ազգային տարազով ա ֆռֆռում…

----------


## ivy

*Սիփան-Շուրիկ*

Բարի պատմվածք էր։ Ոնց որ մեկը կողքիս նստած իր կյանքը պատմեր։ Չգիտեմ՝ որպես գեղարվեստական գործ ինչքանով է արժեքավոր, բայց հավեսով մինչև վերջ կարդացի։
Մենակ մի դիտողություն անեմ. երևի չարժի պատմվածքը «կարճ ասած»-ով վերջացնել, գործը հասարակացնում է, մի տեսակ թափից գցում։

----------

Mephistopheles (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (08.04.2014), Ուլուանա (08.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> ամեն մարդ էլ անկրկնելի ա… նույնիսկ Ռուֆուսը… common, you can do better than that…


are u sere about this? լավ... ինչպես ասում ա իմ սիրելի Բեթը, ֆոր յոււ ենդ յու ըլոն մայ քալիֆորնիա... առանց քեզ մրցույթը անիմաստ ա դառնում... դու աստղ ես լուսնի վրա լուսապայծառ, հորիզնում ճառագող՝ հրաշափայլ կաթնալույսով...

----------


## LisBeth

> ես որ փեշերս փռեմ շատ տհաճ "տեսարան" կլինի… ամոթ չես անու՞մ… 
> 
> ես շոտլադացի չեմ… կողքից նայողը կմտածի Մեֆը շոտլադական ազգային տարազով ա ֆռֆռում…


փեշերը փոխաբերական իմաստով ա մի վատացի, ես քեզ շատ հմայիչ եմ պատկերացնում փեշերոով... կարո՞ղ ա դու հոմոֆոբ ես

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
> 
> Բարի պատմվածք էր։ Ոնց որ մեկը կողքիս նստած իր կյանքը պատմեր։ Չգիտեմ՝ որպես գեղարվեստական գործ ինչքանով է արժեքավոր, բայց հավեսով մինչև վերջ կարդացի։
> Մենակ մի դիտողություն անեմ. երևի չարժի պատմվածքը «կարճ ասած»-ով վերջացնել, գործը հասարակացնում է, մի տեսակ թափից գցում։


ոչ էլ արժի 90-ականներն էին-ով սկսել եթե դա որևէ էական ազդեցություն չունի… 

կարդացի, շատ բան ասել չի լինում… ուղղակի դժվար ա ասել թե ինչու ա գրված, ինչն ա "տանջել" գրողին ներսից որ գրել ա… գրողը մինչև գործը գրելը, պտի հղիի նման ման գա, մինչև գրի գործը ու գնա ֆիզարձակուրդ… 

ինքը դեպքերին նայել ա նենց ոնց որ average մարդը կնայի… ես սյուժեի դեմ բան չունեմ, սպանություններ ու արյուն չեմ ուզում, բայց ներվիս պտի կպնի… իրա մրջյունները իմ մարմնի վրով եմ ուսում քայլեն… 

…Շուրիկ ու քյառթ թինեյջըր… կարա շատ դրամատիկ լինի…

----------

Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Առանց Մեֆի, ինչպես խաշը առանց տոտիկի :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> are u sere about this? լավ... ինչպես ասում ա իմ սիրելի Բեթը, ֆոր յոււ ենդ յու ըլոն մայ քալիֆորնիա... առանց քեզ մրցույթը անիմաստ ա դառնում... դու աստղ ես լուսնի վրա լուսապայծառ, հորիզնում ճառագող՝ հրաշափայլ կաթնալույսով...


հոպ-հոպ… պերեբարշչիտ մի արա… կարող ա հավատամ… կվնասեմ ինձ… 

…կարող ա՞ իսկականից տենց ա…

----------


## LisBeth

> Առանց Մեֆի, ինչպես խաշը առանց տոտիկի


ըհն Մեֆ մի քաջալերող էլ ավելացավ, դե տակից դուր արի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առանց Մեֆի, ինչպես խաշը առանց տոտիկի


Ապեր, եթե Լիզի հետ դիլ ունես ասա… ասի սաղ Ռուֆին ձեռ ա տալիս… մեկ էլ Սմոքուն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ըհն Մեֆ մի քաջալերող էլ ավելացավ, դե տակից դուր արի:


ինձ լկստվացնում եք…

գլխապտույտ ա սկսում…

----------


## LisBeth

> *Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
> 
> Բարի պատմվածք էր։ Ոնց որ մեկը կողքիս նստած իր կյանքը պատմեր։ Չգիտեմ՝ որպես գեղարվեստական գործ ինչքանով է արժեքավոր, բայց հավեսով մինչև վերջ կարդացի։
> Մենակ մի դիտողություն անեմ. երևի չարժի պատմվածքը «կարճ ասած»-ով վերջացնել, գործը հասարակացնում է, մի տեսակ թափից գցում։


հասուն չէր պատմվածքը, դեռահասի սենց ասեմ բերանով էր գրած, լրջություն չկար, կարելի էր գոնե վերջում փոխել երբ հայտնվեց ամուսինն ու երեխան, կոնտրաստ լիներ, կամ ասենք ամբողջ պատմությունը էդ տոնով գրած լիներ, որ ստացվեր հերոսուհին վերանայում ա իր անցյալը գնահատում արժեքները: Բայց սենց կարդում կարդում ես, ու անտարբեր ես մնում, նենց տպավորություն ա որ անին մտավոր ունակություններվ մնացել ա պատմության սկզբի մակարդակին:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ի դեպ, 11-րդ գործը ուղղվել է Մարիի կողմից, գծիկները տեղում են և կխնդրեմ, որ մի հատ էլ կարդաք այդ պատմվածքը:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ոչ էլ արժի 90-ականներն էին-ով սկսել եթե դա որևէ էական ազդեցություն չունի… 
> 
> կարդացի, շատ բան ասել չի լինում… ուղղակի դժվար ա ասել թե ինչու ա գրված, ինչն ա "տանջել" գրողին ներսից որ գրել ա… գրողը մինչև գործը գրելը, պտի հղիի նման ման գա, մինչև գրի գործը ու գնա ֆիզարձակուրդ… 
> 
> ինքը դեպքերին նայել ա նենց ոնց որ average մարդը կնայի… ես սյուժեի դեմ բան չունեմ, սպանություններ ու արյուն չեմ ուզում, բայց ներվիս պտի կպնի… իրա մրջյունները իմ մարմնի վրով եմ ուսում քայլեն… 
> 
> …Շուրիկ ու քյառթ թինեյջըր… կարա շատ դրամատիկ լինի…


մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ… մենք հաճախ մեր կյանքի որևէ աննկատ կամ նաև շատ նշանակալից իրադարձության անդրադառնում ենք ավելի ուշ՝ նոր հայացքով, նոր փիլիսոփայությամբ ու ցանկալի ա որ դա երևա… ես շատ եմ տենց անում…

մարդը զարգացող փոփոխվող կենդանի ա ու դա պետք ա իրա հետքը թողնի գողի էս տեսակի գործերի վրա… 

դար համար մարդու կյանքում աննշան դեպք չկա, կա աննշան վերաբերմունք ու չնկատել… 

յա տակ դումայու…

----------

LisBeth (08.04.2014), Smokie (09.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Եկեք չաթ անելու տեղը գործերը քննարկենք, հա՞:

*«Սովորական պատմություն»*

Ինձ դուր չեկավ, չկպավ ինձ ոչ պատմությունը, ոչ ոճը: Ոնց որ ձգձգված լիներ անտեղի, տեսարանները՝ չափազանցրած ու դրանով՝ քիչ իրական: Առանձնապես բան չկար պատմության մեջ, բայց գրված էր էնպիսի երկար տեքստով, կարծես մի մեծ սյուժե էր բացվելու մեր առաջ: 
Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ սա իմ անձնական ճաշակն ու կարծիքն է և ոչ մի դեպքում՝ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Արէա (08.04.2014), Դավիթ (08.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Եկեք չաթ անելու տեղը գործերը քննարկենք, հա՞:
> 
> *«Սովորական պատմություն»*
> 
> Ինձ դուր չեկավ, չկպավ ինձ ոչ պատմությունը, ոչ ոճը: Ոնց որ ձգձգված լիներ անտեղի, տեսարանները՝ չափազանցրած ու դրանով՝ քիչ իրական: Առանձնապես բան չկար պատմության մեջ, բայց գրված էր էնպիսի երկար տեքստով, կարծես մի մեծ սյուժե էր բացվելու մեր առաջ: 
> Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ սա իմ անձնական ճաշակն ու կարծիքն է և ոչ մի դեպքում՝ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն:


Քննարկում ենք Այվ: Էս մեկը դեռ չեմ կարդացել որ բան ասեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հասուն չէր պատմվածքը, դեռահասի սենց ասեմ բերանով էր գրած, լրջություն չկար, կարելի էր գոնե վերջում փոխել երբ հայտնվեց ամուսինն ու երեխան, կոնտրաստ լիներ, կամ ասենք ամբողջ պատմությունը էդ տոնով գրած լիներ, որ ստացվեր հերոսուհին վերանայում ա իր անցյալը գնահատում արժեքները: Բայց սենց կարդում կարդում ես, ու անտարբեր ես մնում, նենց տպավորություն ա որ անին մտավոր ունակություններվ մնացել ա պատմության սկզբի մակարդակին:


փիլիսոփայություն եմ ուզում… էն էլ նորը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հասուն չէր պատմվածքը, դեռահասի սենց ասեմ բերանով էր գրած, լրջություն չկար, կարելի էր գոնե վերջում փոխել երբ հայտնվեց ամուսինն ու երեխան, կոնտրաստ լիներ, կամ ասենք ամբողջ պատմությունը էդ տոնով գրած լիներ, որ ստացվեր հերոսուհին վերանայում ա իր անցյալը գնահատում արժեքները: Բայց սենց կարդում կարդում ես, ու անտարբեր ես մնում, նենց տպավորություն ա որ անին մտավոր ունակություններվ մնացել ա պատմության սկզբի մակարդակին:


փիլիսոփայություն եմ ուզում… էն էլ նորը… observation… "հերձում"

----------


## LisBeth

> փիլիսոփայություն եմ ուզում… էն էլ նորը… observation… "հերձում"


ուզո՞ւմ ես ես հերձեմ, թե որ պատմվածքը հերձի...ես հերձելուց լավ եմ՝ կրծոսկրը ջարդում ես, կոկորդի վրա երկար կտրվածք ես անում, բողղազից բռնում ես ու քաշում, սաղ օրգանները ձեռդ ա մնում... հիմունքները տվեցի կարաս ինքդ էլ անես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եկեք չաթ անելու տեղը գործերը քննարկենք, հա՞:
> 
> *«Սովորական պատմություն»*
> 
> Ինձ դուր չեկավ, չկպավ ինձ ոչ պատմությունը, ոչ ոճը: Ոնց որ ձգձգված լիներ անտեղի, տեսարանները՝ չափազանցրած ու դրանով՝ քիչ իրական: Առանձնապես բան չկար պատմության մեջ, բայց գրված էր էնպիսի երկար տեքստով, կարծես մի մեծ սյուժե էր բացվելու մեր առաջ: 
> Խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որ սա իմ անձնական ճաշակն ու կարծիքն է և ոչ մի դեպքում՝ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն:


ստեղ մի հատ մոմենտ կա… երբ որ վերնագիրը դնում են "սովորական պատմություն", սպասելիքներն ավելի են մեծանում անսովոր պատմության կամ անսովոր վերաբերմունք/փիլիսոփայության… ու դրանով գործին խփում են… իմ կարծիքով իսկապես սովորական պատմություն էր վատ իմաստով… 

էդքան մանրամասն նկարագրություններով հանդերձ կերպարներն յանուամենայնիվ մնացել էին rough… մենակ անուններն էին մնացել… 

կա տենց "ոճ" գրում են սովորական պատմության մասին, բայց բացահայտում են ֆունդամենտալ խնդիր որ կարծում եմ գրողի մոտեցումն ա եղել… չարչարվել ա, բայց նկարագրություններից էն կողմ չի կարողացել անցնի… կարող ա կրկնվլեմ, բայց կարկասը պինդ չի չնայած առաջին հայացքից կարող ա կուռ տպավորություն թողնի… 

վերջավորությունն ավելի քան սպասված էր… էդ ասելով նկատի ունեմ էն կոնտրաստը որ ստեղծվես սկզբի հետ… կարծես սպասում ես որ հես ա մի հատ տենց բան պիտի լինի…

----------

Ուլուանա (09.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ուզո՞ւմ ես ես հերձեմ, թե որ պատմվածքը հերձի...ես հերձելուց լավ եմ՝ կրծոսկրը ջարդում ես, կոկորդի վրա երկար կտրվածք ես անում, բողղազից բռնում ես ու քաշում, սաղ օրգանները ձեռդ ա մնում... հիմունքները տվեցի կարաս ինքդ էլ անես:


wow wow wow… take it easy… ուզում եմ գրողը հերձի պատմվածքի միջոցով… նենց որ մտնի դեպքի էն անկյունները որ մենք սովորական մահկանացուներս ինքնուրույն չենք կարողանում մտնել… գտնի բացահայտող դետալներ, թեկուզ աննկատ… աննկատ դետալը կարող ա շատ բացահայտիչ լինի… ու բացառված ճի որ դրա վրա հնարավոր լինի պատմվածք կառուցել…

----------

LisBeth (08.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> ստեղ մի հատ մոմենտ կա… երբ որ վերնագիրը դնում են "սովորական պատմություն", սպասելիքներն ավելի են մեծանում անսովոր պատմության կամ անսովոր վերաբերմունք/փիլիսոփայության… ու դրանով գործին խփում են… իմ կարծիքով իսկապես սովորական պատմություն էր վատ իմաստով… 
> 
> էդքան մանրամասն նկարագրություններով հանդերձ կերպարներն յանուամենայնիվ մնացել էին rough… մենակ անուններն էին մնացել… 
> 
> կա տենց "ոճ" գրում են սովորական պատմության մասին, բայց բացահայտում են ֆունդամենտալ խնդիր որ կարծում եմ գրողի մոտեցումն ա եղել… չարչարվել ա, բայց նկարագրություններից էն կողմ չի կարողացել անցնի… կարող ա կրկնվլեմ, բայց կարկասը պինդ չի չնայած առաջին հայացքից կարող ա կուռ տպավորություն թողնի… 
> 
> վերջավորությունն ավելի քան սպասված էր… էդ ասելով նկատի ունեմ էն կոնտրաստը որ ստեղծվես սկզբի հետ… կարծես սպասում ես որ հես ա մի հատ տենց բան պիտի լինի…


 ճիշտ ա հեղինակը հենց դա էր արել, ասենք ուզեցել ա ասի որ հեչ սովորական պատմություն չի, բայց ես չգիտեմ ինչ հենց սովորակն էլ սպասում էի, ես սպասում էի որ կգտնեն դիակը, ու ստեղ կսկսի բացահայտվել տիկին Վարսիկի կերպարը ու դա կլինի որոշումը, պատմության կորիզը, բայց ինքը տենց էլ մնաց վախենալու կին, որը կորել ա ու սաղ նստոտած դրա մասին են խոսում: Նկարն ու հոր պատմությունը ոչ մի կերպ չանդրադարձան սյուժետի վրա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ճիշտ ա հեղինակը հենց դա էր արել, ասենք ուզեցել ա ասի որ հեչ սովորական պատմություն չի, բայց ես չգիտեմ ինչ հենց սովորակն էլ սպասում էի, ես սպասում էի որ կգտնեն դիակը, ու ստեղ կսկսի բացահայտվել տիկին Վարսիկի կերպարը ու դա կլինի որոշումը, պատմության կորիզը, բայց ինքը տենց էլ մնաց վախենալու կին, որը կորել ա ու սաղ նստոտած դրա մասին են խոսում: Նկարն ու հոր պատմությունը ոչ մի կերպ չանդրադարձան սյուժետի վրա:


գիտե՞ս… կարար Վարսիկին տենց էլ թողներ ու կենտրոնանար Վարսիկի "շուրջը"… բայց ինքը գնացել ա սպասված ճանապարհով… ինչե՜ր կարար լիներ փորձել հասկանալու հետևանքով" էլի կմնար սովորական՝ մարդը կար ու հիմա չկա… պատճառը՝ առիթը կարար լիներ սովորական, բայց զարգացումները (աքշընի իմաստով չէ) կարար բավականին "ներվային" լիներ…

----------


## ivy

*«Թարսի բանը»*

Մի տեսակ ոնց որ «բարձր տրամադրությամբ» գրված լիներ, ինչ-որ ոգևորություն կար ամբողջ շարադրանքի մեջ: Հավեսով առաջ էր տանում, բայց հասկանալի չի, թե դեպի ուր:
Շատ բան չեմ հասկացել, երևի իմ խելքի բանը չէր:
Բայց ժպիտ մնաց ամբողջ ընթերցումից  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ մի բան, ինչ կլինի 18+ կայքերի հղումներ մի դրեք պատմվածքի մեջ: Կայքը նշելը դեռ հասկացա, բայց հղում պետք չի դնել, հա՞:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), LisBeth (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (09.04.2014), Դավիթ (08.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

…լավ… անցանք հաջորդին…

----------


## LisBeth

> գիտե՞ս… կարար Վարսիկին տենց էլ թողներ ու կենտրոնանար Վարսիկի "շուրջը"… բայց ինքը գնացել ա սպասված ճանապարհով… ինչե՜ր կարար լիներ փորձել հասկանալու հետևանքով" էլի կմնար սովորական՝ մարդը կար ու հիմա չկա… պատճառը՝ առիթը կարար լիներ սովորական, բայց զարգացումները (աքշընի իմաստով չէ) կարար բավականին "ներվային" լիներ…


Էդ էլ ա տարբերակ, զգացմունքնեի պահով համաձայն եմ, բայց ինքր չէր կարա մնար սովորական մարդ, ի սկզբանե ինքը որպես էդպիսին չի ներկայացվում, սովորական մարդը տենց ահ ու սարսափ չի առաջացնում... այ ստեղ էլ պատճառը չի բավարարում, վաղ ամուսնություն, ամուսնալուծություն, խիստ հայր՝ էս ամենը հիմք չի...

----------


## Դավիթ

_Մեկ էլ մի բան, ինչ կլինի 18+ կայքերի հղումներ մի դրեք պատմվածքի մեջ: Կայքը նշելը դեռ հասկացա, բայց հղում պետք չի դնել, հա՞:_

Հեղինակը քիչ առաջ ինձ խնդրեց փակել հղումը, սխալմամբ էր դա դրել: Եթե մոդերատորին դժվար չի, խնդրում եմ հեռացնել հղումը:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էդ էլ ա տարբերակ, զգացմունքնեի պահով համաձայն եմ, բայց ինքր չէր կարա մնար սովորական մարդ, ի սկզբանե ինքը որպես էդպիսին չի ներկայացվում, սովորական մարդը տենց ահ ու սարսափ չի առաջացնում... այ ստեղ էլ պատճառը չի բավարարում, *վաղ ամուսնություն, ամուսնալուծություն, խիստ հայր՝ էս ամենը հիմք չի*...


ես հասկացա որ վերջը բաց եմ թողել, բայց էլի թույ բացատրություն ա... էս ամենի գումարած գաղտնի սենյակ ու երեխան... գաղտնի սենյա՞կ... ես ավելի շուտ կհավատայի որ ինքը ագռավ ա դառել կամ չղջիկ, չնայած որ հաբեր չեմ խմել:

----------


## LisBeth

> *«Թարսի բանը»*
> 
> Մի տեսակ ոնց որ «բարձր տրամադրությամբ» գրված լիներ, ինչ-որ ոգևորություն կար ամբողջ շարադրանքի մեջ: Հավեսով առաջ էր տանում, բայց հասկանալի չի, թե դեպի ուր:
> Շատ բան չեմ հասկացել, երևի իմ խելքի բանը չէր:
> Բայց ժպիտ մնաց ամբողջ ընթերցումից 
> Մեկ էլ մի բան, ինչ կլինի 18+ կայքերի հղումներ մի դրեք պատմվածքի մեջ: Կայքը նշելը դեռ հասկացա, բայց հղում պետք չի դնել, հա՞:


շատ խառն էր շատ, շատ, ես չջոգի ով ա պատմում, ըստ երևույթին դասախոսը՝ Լենա՞ն, ժպիտը ժպիտով, բայց իմ համար կաշա էր, շատ ժամանակ ուրիշի խոսքը չի տարբերվում, քոմենթներ փակագծերի մեջ, չակերտներ, գծիկ, հլը մի րեպե սա ո՞վ ա ասում, բա էս մեկն ով ա պատասխանում, մի հատ հետ գնամ նայեմ, էս վիճակն էր: գիծ չկարեցա տանեմ, ի վերջո ինչ էր կատարվում, ինչից սկսվեց ինչով պրծավ. էն որ ձեռի տակ ընկած իրերը վերցնում կպցնում են իրար ու ասում են արվեստի գործ: Իհարկե դրանից կարա բան դուր գար եթե ամեն ինչ մտածված կպցնել, էս հարցում դիմենք Մեֆին թող ճարտարապետական տաղանդը ի ցույց դնի:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.04.2014), Sambitbaba (09.04.2014), Smokie (09.04.2014), Դավիթ (08.04.2014), Ուլուանա (09.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես հասկացա որ վերջը բաց եմ թողել, բայց էլի թույ բացատրություն ա... էս ամենի գումարած գաղտնի սենյակ ու երեխան... գաղտնի սենյա՞կ... ես ավելի շուտ կհավատայի որ ինքը ագռավ ա դառել կամ չղջիկ, չնայած որ հաբեր չեմ խմել:


վերջն ավելի ա փչացրել… լրիվ տարել ա "սովորականի" մեջ… ես կասեի սովորական *պատմվածք*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> _Մեկ էլ մի բան, ինչ կլինի 18+ կայքերի հղումներ մի դրեք պատմվածքի մեջ: Կայքը նշելը դեռ հասկացա, բայց հղում պետք չի դնել, հա՞:_
> 
> Հեղինակը քիչ առաջ ինձ խնդրեց փակել հղումը, սխալմամբ էր դա դրել: Եթե մոդերատորին դժվար չի, խնդրում եմ հեռացնել հղումը:


չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ … լավ ա թող մնա… ես չէի նկատել... նայեմ նոր… please… բիձա մարդ եմ… ինձ կարելի ա…

----------


## LisBeth

> վերջն ավելի ա փչացրել… լրիվ տարել ա "սովորականի" մեջ… ես կասեի սովորական *պատմվածք*


գաղտնի սենյակը սովորական ա՞, էսի հենց պերեբարշիտն ա, ես ու դու լրիվ տարբեր բաներ ենք ուզում էս պատմվածքից... բայց որ փչացրել ա դա հաստատ

----------


## LisBeth

> չէ չէ չէ չէ չէ … լավ ա թող մնա… ես չէի նկատել... նայեմ նոր… please… բիձա մարդ եմ… ինձ կարելի ա…


վայ նենց բան ես բաց թողել, գնա սկսի տառապել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *«Թարսի բանը»*
> 
> Մի տեսակ ոնց որ «բարձր տրամադրությամբ» գրված լիներ, ինչ-որ ոգևորություն կար ամբողջ շարադրանքի մեջ: Հավեսով առաջ էր տանում, բայց հասկանալի չի, թե դեպի ուր:
> Շատ բան չեմ հասկացել, երևի իմ խելքի բանը չէր:
> Բայց ժպիտ մնաց ամբողջ ընթերցումից 
> Մեկ էլ մի բան, ինչ կլինի 18+ կայքերի հղումներ մի դրեք պատմվածքի մեջ: Կայքը նշելը դեռ հասկացա, բայց հղում պետք չի դնել, հա՞:


էս հենց էն դեպքն ա որ մենախոսություններով ու դիալոգներով ա գրողը փորձել պատմվածք գրել ու իմ կարծիքով սայթակել ա… ես մի անգամ կարդացի ու չկարողացա կենտրոնանալ լավ… իմ մեղքն ա երևի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վայ նենց բան ես բաց թողել, գնա սկսի տառապել


ըհն… Թարսի բան…

----------

LisBeth (08.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> ըհն… Թարսի բան…


լավ մի տխրի, շատ որ ուզես ինքնուրույն էլ կգտնես, iմարդ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> շատ խառն էր շատ, շատ, ես չջոգի ով ա պատմում, ըստ երևույթին դասախոսը՝ Լենա՞ն, ժպիտը ժպիտով, բայց իմ համար կաշա էր, շատ ժամանակ ուրիշի խոսքը չի տարբերվում, քոմենթներ փակագծերի մեջ, չակերտներ, գծիկ, հլը մի րեպե սա ո՞վ ա ասում, բա էս մեկն ով ա պատասխանում, մի հատ հետ գնամ նայեմ, էս վիճակն էր: գիծ չկարեցա տանեմ, ի վերջո ինչ էր կատարվում, ինչից սկսվեց ինչով պրծավ. էն որ ձեռի տակ ընկած իրերը վերցնում կպցնում են իրար ու ասում են արվեստի գործ: Իհարկե դրանից կարա բան դուր գար եթե ամեն ինչ մտածված կպցնել, էս հարցում դիմենք Մեֆին թող ճարտարապետական տաղանդը ի ցույց դնի:


վայ ինչ լավա որ դու է չես ջոկել… կարծեցի յանս տարել ա… Լենայի օրն եմ ընգել, պառավել եմ… ոչ թե "ում" այլ "ել"

----------


## ivy

*«Անցումներ»*

Չեք պատկերացնի՝ քանի անգամ եմ կարդացել էս պատմվածքը, բայց էդպես էլ ոչ մի բան ասել չեմ կարող։ 
Անցնում եմ առաջ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լավ մի տխրի, շատ որ ուզես ինքնուրույն էլ կգտնես, *iմարդ*


շատ լավն էր…

----------


## LisBeth

> էս հենց էն դեպքն ա որ մենախոսություններով ու դիալոգներով ա գրողը փորձել պատմվածք գրել ու իմ կարծիքով սայթակել ա… ես մի անգամ կարդացի ու չկարողացա կենտրոնանալ լավ… իմ մեղքն ա երևի…


քեզ մեղավոր մի զգա, դա լրիվ բնական տվյալ դեպքում

----------

Mephistopheles (08.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> *«Անցումներ»*
> 
> Չեք պատկերացնի՝ քանի անգամ եմ կարդացել էս պատմվածքը, բայց էդպես էլ ոչ մի բան ասել չեմ կարող։ 
> Անցնում եմ առաջ։


մենք գիտենք ինչի դու ոչ մի բան չես կարում ասես: Դու ճիշտ էիր որ մասնակցես սաղս իմանալու ենք որ կաս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

անցում կատարենք "Անցում"-ին

----------


## ivy

> մենք գիտենք ինչի դու ոչ մի բան չես կարում ասես: Դու ճիշտ էիր որ մասնակցես սաղս իմանալու ենք որ կաս:


Դու փաստորեն կարդում ես գրածներս ask.fm-ում   :Jpit: 
Բայց չշեղվենք թեմայից   :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> անցում կատարենք "Անցում"-ին


դե սկսի, ես հավանում եմ մեր եռյակը՝ Այվին ասում ա ես ու դու վերլուծում ենք...քանի որ Այվին բան չասեց, հերթը քոնն ա

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու փաստորեն կարդում ես գրածներս ask.fm-ում  
> Բայց չշեղվենք թեմայից


Ավելին ասեմ այդ հարցը ես էի տվել :Smile:

----------

ivy (08.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե սկսի, ես հավանում եմ մեր եռյակը՝ Այվին ասում ա ես ու դու վերլուծում ենք...քանի որ Այվին բան չասեց, հերթը քոնն ա


կայնի՝ կարդում եմ…

----------


## LisBeth

> կայնի՝ կարդում եմ…


չեմ կարում կայնեմ, ոտքերս քարացել են լոտոսի դիրքում, պրծի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կայնի՝ կարդում եմ…


մի հատ գնամ կոֆե արնեմ նոր կվերջացնեմ…

----------


## Ingrid

Բարև, ժող ջան: Ապրեք, որ էսպես հավեսին կարդում ու քննարկում եք: Հա, կներեք, որ իմ այդ պատմվածքով ձեզ ահագին խառը վիճակների մեջ գցեցի՝ սկզբում տեղեկացրի հանելու մասին(ես փորձեցի դա շուտ անել, քանի չէր սկսվել քվեարկությունը, սակայն սկզբից էլ Դավիթին դիմելիս նշել էի, որ պատմվածքը մասնակցի քննարկումներին, ուղղակի այլ տեղում էր դրվելու իմ անունով, իսկ դա կհակասեր մրցույթի կանոններին, դրա համար էի հենց սկզբից  տեղեկացրել Դավիթին), հետո այդ չարաբաստիկ հղումը (ես ուղղակի առաջին պատահած հասցեն էի գրել անգլերենով, դու մի ասա, իրականում նման հասցեով կայք կա, դնելիս հղում էր ստացվել, ինչի համար կրկին ներողություն եմ խնդրում ), հիմա մի բան էլ պիտի խնդրեմ մոդերատորին, որ ավելացնի հղումից հետո եղած չակերտը, քանզի այդ պահին մտածողի խոսքը չէ դա, այլ՝ ընկերուհու:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.04.2014), ivy (08.04.2014), LisBeth (08.04.2014), Mephistopheles (08.04.2014), Smokie (09.04.2014), Վոլտերա (08.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

*«Վազք*»

Իսկականից ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ էդ 40-ը ինչի՞ է էդքան սարսափելի տարիք համարվում, որ արդեն ամեն ինչ ուշ է, դու սենց կնճռոտած, սպիտակած, հալից ընկած  :‘
Հեչ էլ ուշ չի ոչ մի հանդիպման համար, և առավել ևս ուշ չի կյանքը փոխելու համար։
Քառասունի ֆենոմենին անդրադարձանք, հիմա անցնենք մատուցողի ֆենոմենին   :Smile: 
Նկատել եմ, որ շատերն են սիրում իրենց պատմածներում մի հետին պլանի գործող անձ ունենալ՝ որպես մատուցող։ Տեսնես ինչից կլինի։
Պստիկ պատմություն էր, բայց էսքան խոսեցի։ Թեև ոնց որ թե էդպես էլ չասացի՝ պատմվածքը հավանել եմ, թե չէ։

----------


## Ingrid

Ինչ վերաբերում է կարծիքներին, ուշադիր կարդում եմ, շատ շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր կարծիք գրողներին:
Զարմացա, որ չի հասկացվել բուն նպատակը, թեև երևի իմ գրելաձևի մեջ փնտրեմ պատճառը: ՃՃՃ
Դե, փորձ էր արված գրելու հոգեբանական պատմվածք, որտեղ «թարսի բան» արտահայտությունը ի ցույց է դնում հերոսուհու ներքին վախը: Նման վախեր կային նաև մյուս ընկերուհիների մեջ, ու ամենաաննշան մանրուքները ստիպում են նրանց կենտրոնանալ հենց դրանց վրա:

----------


## Ingrid

Ես դեռ չորս պատմվածք եմ կարդացել, ոնց որ այսօր մնացածը կարդալ չի հաջողվում: Կարծիքներս մոտս գրում եմ, որ հետո, եթե բոլորը կարդամ, միասնական գրեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> *«Վազք*»
> 
> Իսկականից ուզում եմ հասկանալ՝ էդ 40-ը ինչի՞ է էդքան սարսափելի տարիք համարվում, որ արդեն ամեն ինչ ուշ է, դու սենց կնճռոտած, սպիտակած, հալից ընկած  :‘
> Հեչ էլ ուշ չի ոչ մի հանդիպման համար, և առավել ևս ուշ չի կյանքը փոխելու համար։
> Քառասունի ֆենոմենին անդրադարձանք, հիմա անցնենք մատուցողի ֆենոմենին  
> Նկատել եմ, որ շատերն են սիրում իրենց պատմածներում մի հետին պլանի գործող անձ ունենալ՝ որպես մատուցող։ Տեսնես ինչից կլինի։
> Պստիկ պատմություն էր, բայց էսքան խոսեցի։ Թեև ոնց որ թե էդպես էլ չասացի՝ պատմվածքը հավանել եմ, թե չէ։


Հավանե՞լ ես, թե չէ :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարև, ժող ջան: Ապրեք, որ էսպես հավեսին կարդում ու քննարկում եք: Հա, կներեք, որ իմ այդ պատմվածքով ձեզ ահագին խառը վիճակների մեջ գցեցի՝ սկզբում տեղեկացրի հանելու մասին(ես փորձեցի դա շուտ անել, քանի չէր սկսվել քվեարկությունը, սակայն սկզբից էլ Դավիթին դիմելիս նշել էի, որ պատմվածքը մասնակցի քննարկումներին, ուղղակի այլ տեղում էր դրվելու իմ անունով, իսկ դա կհակասեր մրցույթի կանոններին, դրա համար էի հենց սկզբից  տեղեկացրել Դավիթին), հետո այդ չարաբաստիկ հղումը (ես ուղղակի առաջին պատահած հասցեն էի գրել անգլերենով, դու մի ասա, իրականում նման հասցեով կայք կա, դնելիս հղում էր ստացվել, ինչի համար կրկին ներողություն եմ խնդրում ), հիմա մի բան էլ պիտի խնդրեմ մոդերատորին, որ ավելացնի հղումից հետո եղած չակերտը, քանզի այդ պահին մտածողի խոսքը չէ դա, այլ՝ ընկերուհու:


Մի հատ նախնական կարծիք ասեմ երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց առաջ… շատ գովելի ա որ մարդու sexualty-ն վեր ա հանվում… դա շատ կարևոր ա էսօրվա Հայաստանի համար… ու գովելին էն ա որ դա արվում ա կանանց կողմից և ոչ մեկ անգամ… դա արվել ա Այվիի, Գալի, Լիզբեթի, Արևանուջի (մի զարմացեք) ու Բյուրի կողմից, բայց ցավալին էն ա որ ոչ մի տղամարդ առայժմ Ակումբում դա չի արել… կարծեմ Սևակն էր մի անգամ արել… 

human sexuality-ն կարևոր ֆակտոր ա մեր հասարակական կյանքում ու պետք ա էտ տաբուն քանդվի… 

Հարգանքներս մեր կնկտիքին ու իրանց Մարտի 8-ը շնորհավոր…

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Հավանե՞լ ես, թե չէ


Չեմ ասում:
Ու լքում եմ ձեզ որոշ ժամանակով. դեռ երկու պատմվածք ունեք՝ ինձ հասնելու, քննարկեք, գիշերը մեկ էլ տեսար, գամ շարունակելու:

----------


## LisBeth

> Չեմ ասում:
> Ու լքում եմ ձեզ որոշ ժամանակով. դեռ երկու պատմվածք ունեք՝ ինձ հասնելու, քննարկեք, գիշերը մեկ էլ տեսար, գամ շարունակելու:


Ես էլ Վազքը կարդալու եմ ու գնամ

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես էլ Վազքը կարդալու եմ ու գնամ


Խաբեցի, սպասում եմ Մեֆին անցումը քննարկենք ու գնամ: Վազքը ես բաց կթողնեմ:

Մեֆ ի՞նչ եղար, կոֆեդ խմի ու արի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խաբեցի, սպասում եմ Մեֆին անցումը քննարկենք ու գնամ: Վազքը ես բաց կթողնեմ:
> 
> Մեֆ ի՞նչ եղար, կոֆեդ խմի ու արի:


եկա…

----------


## LisBeth

> եկա…


Սկսի դե...կարդացե՞լ ես գոնե, թե նոր պետք ա կարդաս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սկսի դե...կարդացե՞լ ես գոնե, թե նոր պետք ա կարդաս:


կարդացի…

----------


## LisBeth

> կարդացի…


ի՞նչ կասես

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ի՞նչ կասես


անցած մրցույթից հետքեր կան՝ դրական… 

well orchestrated գործ ա… փազլի բոլոր կտորները իրար են գալիս… ֆիլմային մոմենտ կա մի տեսակ… լավ նախագծված ու ճշգրիտ կառուցված ա ու վերջաբանն էլ մխած… այ սրանք իմ համար մի քիչ պրոբլեմատիկ են… perfection-ը ոնց որ պրոբլեմատիկ լինի ու կարծես դա հետընթերցանության արձագանքը թուլացնում ա… խնդիրը լուծված ա ու հետ գալու հարց կարծես չկա… այ էս ինձ մի քիչ "անհանգստացնում" ա… 

ես կուզենայի որ հեղինակը դուռ բացեր որ ես մտնեի… ոնց որ կառույցնը նենց ա դիզայն արած որ պարտադրի քեզ որոշակի ընտրություն՝ կահույքի գորգի և այլն… ինքն ուզել ա որ ես դա մտածեմ… 

ես կողմ եմ որ գործի մեջ պատահական բաներ չլինեն, բայց մի քիչ չերեզչուռ աօրկեստրովկան…

հստակ երևում ա որ դրսում գրված ա… մի կողմից թարմություն ա, մյուս կողմից դիսկոնեկտ կա էսօրվա հայկական իրականության հետ, չնայած դա որակի վրա չի ազդում ու մարդկային որակներն այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ ա բռնցրած…

----------


## Դավիթ

_իրանց Մարտի 8-ը շնորհավոր_


Ապրիլի 7

----------

Enna Adoly (08.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> անցած մրցույթից հետքեր կան՝ դրական… 
> 
> well orchestrated գործ ա… փազլի բոլոր կտորները իրար են գալիս… ֆիլմային մոմենտ կա մի տեսակ… լավ նախագծված ու ճշգրիտ կառուցված ա ու վերջաբանն էլ մխած… այ սրանք իմ համար մի քիչ պրոբլեմատիկ են… perfection-ը ոնց որ պրոբլեմատիկ լինի ու կարծես դա հետընթերցանության արձագանքը թուլացնում ա… խնդիրը լուծված ա ու հետ գալու հարց կարծես չկա… այ էս ինձ մի քիչ "անհանգստացնում" ա… 
> 
> ես կուզենայի որ հեղինակը դուռ բացեր որ ես մտնեի… ոնց որ կառույցնը նենց ա դիզայն արած որ պարտադրի քեզ որոշակի ընտրություն՝ կահույքի գորգի և այլն… ինքն ուզել ա որ ես դա մտածեմ… 
> 
> ես կողմ եմ որ գործի մեջ պատահական բաներ չլինեն, բայց մի քիչ չերեզչուռ աօրկեստրովկան…
> 
> հստակ երևում ա որ դրսում գրված ա… մի կողմից թարմություն ա, մյուս կողմից դիսկոնեկտ կա էսօրվա հայկական իրականության հետ, չնայած դա որակի վրա չի ազդում ու մարդկային որակներն այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ ա բռնցրած…


շոշափված խնդիրը acceptable-ի սահմաններում ա ու կուզենայի որ էդ սահմանը խախտվեր ու մտներ մե realm որը հեշտությամբ չի ընդունվում մարդու կողմից… կորնտրովերսիա լիներ ավելի շատ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> _իրանց Մարտի 8-ը շնորհավոր_
> 
> 
> Ապրիլի 7


Ապրիլի 7-ը գեղեցկության օրն ա… ոչ թե կանանց…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Անցման մասին էլի կարա գրվի…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ապրիլի 7-ը գեղեցկության օրն ա… ոչ թե կանանց…


Ուրեմն տոնդ շնորհավոր, Մե՛ֆ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրեմն տոնդ շնորհավոր, Մե՛ֆ:


մերսի… հազիվ մեկը վայմեց…

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես էլ գրեմ, *Սիփան-Շուրիկ-*ում առաջին դեպքից պատմողի համար զգացմուքները քիչ էին, կամ չկային։
Ասենք հենց սկզբից, որ ներկայացնում ա Սիփանին, էդ պահին ըստ սցենարի արհամարում ա, բայց տեքստում դա չկա, նույնն էլ մնացած պերսոնաժներին ներկայացնելիս։
Շատ դինջ էր շարադրված։ Ու դե սյուժեն էլ պարզ էրու սպասելի։ Մենակ թե Ակումբում ենքան են ԵՊՀ-նի քֆրտել, որ հիմա դրա դասախոսների մասին կարդալիս վատ բան եմ պատկերացնում։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> մերսի… հազիվ մեկը վայմեց…


բա,տեսնու՞մ ես: Ոչ մեկ չի տեսնում քո թաքնված գեղեցկությունը: Շա՛տ անարդար ա, շա՛տ...

----------

Mephistopheles (09.04.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Սովորական պատմության* շարադրանքը կարծես վաստը չէր, դուրս եկավ, բայց վերջաբանը հըըն։ Որտև էդքանը կարդալուց հետո ես արդեն մտքում գծում եմ իսկական վերջաբանը, որոշ ժամանակ անց հոտ ա ընկնում, պատը քանդում եմ և այլն։

Հա մեկ էլ ինձ խանգարեց ամենավերջի «*լույսով* լցված սենյակում»-ը, որտև սենց դեպքում ես հասկանում եմ արևի լույսով, իսկ ըստ պատմվածքի, դա թաքստոց էր։

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Թարսի բան - բան* չասեց։

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Անցումներ -* Մենակ վերջը դուրըս չեկավ, բայց թե պատվածքի ոճն ընենց էր ընտրված, որ վերջ չէր էլ ենթադրում, ոնց էլ վերջանար, երևի դուրըս չէր գա ։))))
Շատ լավն էր։

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա,տեսնու՞մ ես: Ոչ մեկ չի տեսնում քո թաքնված գեղեցկությունը: Շա՛տ անարդար ա, շա՛տ...


ի՞նչն ա թաքնված… լավ էլ ափաշկարա ա… քոռ են՝ չեն տենում…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ի՞նչն ա թաքնված… լավ էլ ափաշկարա ա… քոռ են՝ չեն տենում…


Ոչինչ-ոչինչ , ՄԵֆ , դարդ մի արա, հեսա մի էնպիսի սարք կստեղծեն, որ աչքը կհանես ու կսկսեն ապրիլի 7, մարտի 8 սաղ շնորհավորել:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

*«Սկալպ»*

Ինձ դուր եկավ: Տեքստի մեջ լիքը վերուվարներ կային՝ անսպասելի զգացմունքներ առաջացնող: 
Ձեռագիրն ինձ անծանոթ էր ու ահագին հետաքրքրեց: 
Թեև սովորաբար էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում էս խիստ հայակական, կենցաղային պատմությունները, բայց էս մեկը հավանեցի:
Թե գաղափարն էր լավը, թե իմաստը, թե մատուցումը:
Տեղ-տեղ մի քիչ տարօրինակ նախադասություններ կային, օրինակ՝ սա.



> Նա քամուց քշվածի նման գլորվեց գետնին ու մեռավ` զարմացած ու մենակ:


Բայց միևնույն է, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ինձ գործը դուր է եկել:

----------


## ivy

*«Ոստիկանը»*

Շատ դժվարությամբ եմ կարդացել, առաջ չէր գնում: Մի քանի նախադասություն կար, որ սկիզբ ունեին, վերջ չունեին, շունչս կտրվում էր, մինչև ավարտվում էին, ու արդեն սկիզբը չէի հիշում:
Թեման գուցե արդիական է, բայց ինձ չհետաքրքեց: Կամ էլ մատուցումն էր կաղում: Ինչ-որ մի կարևոր բան պակասում էր գործին, «աղ» չկար:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

Կարդալով  քննարկումները և տեսնելով, որ  մեծ մասը  հավանել է  *«Անցումները»*՝ որոշեցի հենց այդ պատմվածքով էլ սկսեմ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ պատմվածքում աչքի ընկնող մի քանի  պատկերներից բացի ոչ մի արժեքավոր  բան  չգտա: Թվում է՝  հեղինակի նպատակն էր ստեղծել պատմվածք, որը աչքի կընկներ իր բարդությամբ, ենթատեքստով, բայց հենց այստեղ էլ նա սայթաքում է, ու արդյունքում տուժում է  ստեղծագործությունը. այն պարզապես արհեստականորեն խճճվում է: Ունենում ենք հատակագիծ, բայց միայն այդքանը:
«Անցումներ»-ում անցումները բավական չոր են կատարվում, որը  խանգարում է: Նույնն է նաև կերպարների կերտման դեպքում: Դրանք համակողմանիորեն չեն բացահայտվում, շարժման հետագիծը կտրվում է: Ունենում ենք թույլ, երերուն կերպարներ:

----------

ivy (09.04.2014), Վոլտերա (09.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Նոր անդամ  :Smile: 
Բարի գալուստ, Անժամանդրոս, ենթադրում եմ, որ հեղինակներից մեկն ես, ուրախ եմ, որ մասնակցում ես քննարկումներին: Ու հուսով եմ, քեզ դուր կգա մեզ մոտ  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

*Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...*

Երևի ժամանակակից արտասահմանյան գրականությունն ինձ լրիվ փչացրել է. չեմ կարողանում կարդալ էսպիսի տեքստեր, ձանձրալի է թվում: Հուսով եմ, ոչ ոքի չեմ նեղացնում, իսկականից իմ ճաշակից ու ընկալումից է: 
Կամ էլ հնարավոր է, էն է պատճառը, որ ահագին կտրվել եմ հայկական իրականությունից, չգիտեմ:
Չհետաքրքրեց ոչ մի ձևով:

----------


## ivy

*«Լռության հետքը»*

Յոգա ու սիրային մտորումներ: Համադրության ու կառուցվածքի առումով մի քիչ անսովոր գործ էր, բայց սա չէի համարի կոմպլիմենտ:
Սյուժե չկար, կերպարներ չկային: 
Հեղինակը համարում է, որ մենք անպայման պիտի իմանայի՞նք սրա մասին.



> Ատամների, բերանի խոռոչի, քթի, միզապարկի ու աղիների մաքրումից հետո թարմացնող ցնցուղ էր ընդունում


Ես կնախընտրեի չիմանալ:

----------


## ivy

*«Սեր առաջին համբույրից»*

Վերնագիրը սարսափելի է: Մնացածի մասին էլ երևի ոչինչ չասեմ:
Անցանք առաջ:

----------


## ivy

*«Կյանքը գորգի վրա»*

Էս գործի մեջ էլ կանաչ գույն կա, հեհե  :Smile: 
Ես հասկանալի, հստակ սյուժե եմ ուզում, սենց բաների համար համապատասխան ուղեղ չունեմ  :Jpit: 
Բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ կարգին տրամադրություն է ստեղծում: Ազատ մտքերի հոսք է, որը քեզ տանում է դեպի էդ մարդու աշխարհը: 
Հավես էր կարդալը:

----------


## ivy

*«Գնդեր»*

Ինձ թվում է, լավ պոտենցիալ ունի կարգին գործ դառնալու: Բայց էս տեսքով դեռ ավարտուն չի, պիտի վրան աշխատել:
Իմ սիրած ժանրը չի, բայց իրավիճակներն ու կերպարները դուր եկան: Մենակ թե պիտի մշակել:

----------


## ivy

*«Սիմոնն ու Բարդին»*




> Գարնանամուտը մինետով նշելու գաղափարը


Էս «մ» բառով գործ մի անգամ էլ է եղել Հավաքածուի մրցույթում ու հաղթել է, որովհետև գժական գործ էր: 
Ասածս ինչ է: Եթե մարդ էսպիսի թունդ բառեր է ուզում բերել իր պատմվածք, պիտի համոզված լինի, որ պատմվածքն էնքան-էնքան լավն է, որ սա չի փչացնի ամբողջ նյութը ու ընդամենը մի քիչ կծվություն կբերի: 
Սա էդ դեպքը չի:

----------

Վոլտերա (09.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

*«Գենեզիս»*

Թվում է՝ գրողն էնքան բան ունի ասելու, որ չգիտի՝ որը թողնի, որը ասի: Ոնց պատահի, խառը-մառը իրար հետևից շարել է: Հետն էլ էնքան է շտապում, որ նույնիսկ հեղինակը խոսքի օժանդակ բայերն է «ա»-ով գրում:
Կատարյալ խառնաշփոթ: 
Եթե ամեն դրվագի վրա մի քիչ դադար լիներ ու ծավալվելու տեղ, գուցե հաջող գործ ստացվեր:
Մեկ էլ բառերի ընտրությունը տեղ-տեղ հեչ լավը չէր, երևի հատուկ էր էդպես արված, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե գործը դրանից շահում էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *«Սիմոնն ու Բարդին»*
> 
> 
> 
> Էս «մ» բառով գործ մի անգամ էլ է եղել Հավաքածուի մրցույթում ու հաղթել է, որովհետև գժական գործ էր: 
> Ասածս ինչ է: Եթե մարդ էսպիսի թունդ բառեր է ուզում բերել իր պատմվածք, պիտի համոզված լինի, որ պատմվածքն էնքան-էնքան լավն է, որ սա չի փչացնի ամբողջ նյութը ու ընդամենը մի քիչ կծվություն կբերի: 
> Սա էդ դեպքը չի:


բառը հեչ, դու գործողությունը նայի…

անամոթներ… 

մի հատ էլ "մ"-ով բառ կար, է՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարդալով  քննարկումները և տեսնելով, որ  մեծ մասը  հավանել է  *«Անցումները»*՝ որոշեցի հենց այդ պատմվածքով էլ սկսեմ: Ընդհանուր առմամբ պատմվածքում աչքի ընկնող մի քանի  պատկերներից բացի ոչ մի արժեքավոր  բան  չգտա: Թվում է՝  հեղինակի նպատակն էր ստեղծել պատմվածք, որը աչքի կընկներ իր բարդությամբ, ենթատեքստով, բայց հենց այստեղ էլ նա սայթաքում է, ու արդյունքում տուժում է  ստեղծագործությունը. այն պարզապես արհեստականորեն խճճվում է: Ունենում ենք հատակագիծ, բայց միայն այդքանը:
> «Անցումներ»-ում անցումները բավական չոր են կատարվում, որը  խանգարում է: Նույնն է նաև կերպարների կերտման դեպքում: Դրանք համակողմանիորեն չեն բացահայտվում, շարժման հետագիծը կտրվում է: Ունենում ենք թույլ, երերուն կերպարներ:


ճիշտն ասած բացարձակապես համաձայն չեմ… լրիվ հակառակը… սա well developed, overdeveloped closed circle ա… կերպարները խնամքով կերտած իրանց տեղերում fit արած… erfect ինքնաբավ շենք ա… ոչ մի սխալ թույլ չի տված, անցումները technically լավ արած ա ու դրա համար էլ պատմվածքը "պրծնում ա"… վերջանում ա…

----------

Sambitbaba (09.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

*«Ինչո՞ւ»*

Հետաքրքիր էր. էդ ինչ գազաններ էին տեսնես, ինչ էր կատարվել մեր մոլորակի հետ:
Լավն էր շարադրանքը, ինձ դուր եկավ:
Մի քիչ որ ավելի բացվեր պատմվածքը, լավ կլիներ իհարկե: Բայց էսպես էլ հավանեցի:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Քվեարկությունը՝ հետո, թարմ ուղեղով:
Ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ:

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ առնվազն 15 հոգի ձեր կարծիքին է սպասում:
Խնդրում եմ պասիվ մի եղեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էստեղ առնվազն 15 հոգի ձեր կարծիքին է սպասում:
> Խնդրում եմ պասիվ մի եղեք:


Էկա առնվազն 15 հոգու նեղացնելու. անկապ մրցույթ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Էկա առնվազն 15 հոգու նեղացնելու. անկապ մրցույթ ա:


Դե էս մրցույթը քեզ համար անկապ էր դեռ մինչև սկսվելը, ու էլ տեղ չմնաց, որ դրա մասին չասես  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.04.2014), Արէա (09.04.2014)

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

*Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
Առաջին իսկ նախադասություններից ենթադրում էի, թե ինչ ընթանցք պետք է ունենա պատմվածքը: Այն աչքի չընկավ նյութով: Հույս ունեի գոնե տեսնել տարբերվող  «ինչպեսը», բայց դա էլ չգտա: Այսպիսի պատմվածքներ  շատերն են գրել, բայց ընթերցողը սա  չի փնտրում: Չկար նոր խոսք,չկար նոր ձև:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

*Սովորական պատմություն
*Վերնագիրն ամբողջությամբ համապատասխանում էր  ստեղծագործությանը,մի սովորական պատմություն էր,որի մասին հեղիանկը մեզ զգուշացնում էր:Բայց  թե որն էր այդպիսի մի սովորական պատմություն մի սովորական ոճով գրելու իմաստը,  մինչև վերջ էլ չհասկացա:Ընդանրապես  սովորական դեպքերի նկարագրությամբ պատմվածքի վարպետները, թափանցելով կյանքի մանրուքների մեջ, մեծ եզրահանգումներ  են կատարում, ինչը այս պատմվածքում չկար: Ամբողջում  մեկ   նախադասություն կար,որը, իսկապես,հաջողված  էր .«Աչքերը բաց էին: Սառած ու միաժամանակ ջերմ: Հա, հենց ջերմ... »:

----------


## LisBeth

> *«Սիմոնն ու Բարդին»*
> 
> 
> 
> Էս «մ» բառով գործ մի անգամ էլ է եղել Հավաքածուի մրցույթում ու հաղթել է, որովհետև գժական գործ էր: 
> Ասածս ինչ է: Եթե մարդ էսպիսի թունդ բառեր է ուզում բերել իր պատմվածք, պիտի համոզված լինի, որ պատմվածքն էնքան-էնքան լավն է, որ սա չի փչացնի ամբողջ նյութը ու ընդամենը մի քիչ կծվություն կբերի: 
> Սա էդ դեպքը չի:


Էդ բառը կարար լիներ էս պատմության մեջ բայց ավելի հարմար տեղում ասենք հյուրանոցում, երբ հերոսը սպասելիքների մեջ էր, թե չէ  գարնանամուտ չէ մի չէ բռաչնի սեզոն:

----------


## LisBeth

> *«Կյանքը գորգի վրա»*
> 
> Էս գործի մեջ էլ կանաչ գույն կա, հեհե 
> Ես հասկանալի, հստակ սյուժե եմ ուզում, սենց բաների համար համապատասխան ուղեղ չունեմ 
> Բայց պիտի խոստովանեմ, որ կարգին տրամադրություն է ստեղծում: Ազատ մտքերի հոսք է, որը քեզ տանում է դեպի էդ մարդու աշխարհը: 
> Հավես էր կարդալը:


 որ չիմանայի ես չեմ գրել կմտածեի ես եմ գրել: Կամ էլ Քերին... ինձ լրիվ տարել էր, մինչև գորգի պահը...նեգատիվը ես էի...ու հասկացա որ չէի կարա դևի հետ կյանքը գորգի վրա ապրեի, մաքսիմում մի գիշեր քաղաքի վրայով... կարող ա ես ուրիշ նեգատիվ եմ, եսիմ:

----------


## Smokie

> *10. Սեր առաջին համբույրից*


Էս պատմվածքը հավանեցի մի պարզ պատճառով՝ հոգեհարազատ էր: Ծանոթ երևույթ ա՝ երկար սպասված երազանքը, որի ընթացքում չես նկատում շուրջդ կատարվող ավելի կարևոր բաները: :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Թե ինչով ա էս մրցույթը անկապ, դա էդպես էլ չբացատրվեց:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Թե ինչով ա էս մրցույթը անկապ, դա էդպես էլ չբացատրվեց:


Դարդ մի արա, Բյուրը դեռ կգա կբացատրի ու նենց կբացատրի, հաստատ դժգոհ չես մնա։
Էս մրցույթի հետ հայտնի պատճառներով թարսվել ա ու դեռ բոլորիս քթից բերելու ա  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014), Դավիթ (09.04.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Թե ինչով ա էս մրցույթը անկապ, դա էդպես էլ չբացատրվեց:


Անկապ չի Դավիթ ջան: 
Իմ հիշելով էն քիչ մրցույթներից ա, որի գրեթե բոլոր գործերը հետաքրքրությամբ ու առանց ձանձրանալու եմ կարդացել:
Էս մեկն իրոք բավականին որակով մրցույթ էր:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.04.2014), Դավիթ (09.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որ չիմանայի ես չեմ գրել կմտածեի ես եմ գրել: Կամ էլ Քերին... ինձ լրիվ տարել էր, մինչև գորգի պահը...նեգատիվը ես էի...ու հասկացա որ չէի կարա դևի հետ կյանքը գորգի վրա ապրեի, մաքսիմում մի գիշեր քաղաքի վրայով... կարող ա ես ուրիշ նեգատիվ եմ, եսիմ:


Լիզ, բա անցու՞մը…

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, բա անցու՞մը…


հա, հես գնամ հետ տենամ ինչ ես գրել: իմ համար ինքը չափից շատ իդեալական էր, ամեն ինչ նղած նղնղած ասել տատիկիս:Բառեր ու կերպարները հատընտիր, մտածված: Մի քանի սոց շերտերի զուգահեռնե,ր որ հատվում են, ու իմ մոտ պետք ա տպավորություն լինի որ դա պատահական ա, բայց պատահականություններ չեն լինում: Բաց ես մենակ տեսնում եմ որ պատահական չի, հեղինակն ա տենց ուզել: Շատ հղկված ոնց որ լինի, փակ գործ ա, ինչ որ բան խանգարում ա որ ես մտածեմ խնդրի մասին: Ամեն ինչ ինքն իրան լուծվում ա: իթ վիլ բի օլլ րայթ ու պրծ:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> անցած մրցույթից հետքեր կան՝ դրական… 
> 
> well orchestrated գործ ա… փազլի բոլոր կտորները իրար են գալիս… ֆիլմային մոմենտ կա մի տեսակ… լավ նախագծված ու ճշգրիտ կառուցված ա ու վերջաբանն էլ մխած… այ սրանք իմ համար մի քիչ պրոբլեմատիկ են… perfection-ը ոնց որ պրոբլեմատիկ լինի ու կարծես դա հետընթերցանության արձագանքը թուլացնում ա… խնդիրը լուծված ա ու հետ գալու հարց կարծես չկա… այ էս ինձ մի քիչ "անհանգստացնում" ա… 
> 
> ես կուզենայի որ հեղինակը դուռ բացեր որ ես մտնեի… ոնց որ կառույցնը նենց ա դիզայն արած որ պարտադրի քեզ որոշակի ընտրություն՝ կահույքի գորգի և այլն… ինքն ուզել ա որ ես դա մտածեմ… 
> 
> ես կողմ եմ որ գործի մեջ պատահական բաներ չլինեն, բայց մի քիչ չերեզչուռ աօրկեստրովկան…
> 
> *հստակ երևում ա որ դրսում գրված ա… մի կողմից թարմություն ա, մյուս կողմից դիսկոնեկտ կա էսօրվա հայկական իրականության հետ, չնայած դա որակի վրա չի ազդում ու մարդկային որակներն այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ ա բռնցրած…*


ինձ համար պոզիտիվն ու անտունը իրար հետ չհամընկնող բաներ են, ես սա ասում եմ որպես հետաքրքրությունից դրդված անտունների հետ շփում ունեցող մարդ, կապ չունի անտունը միգրանտ ա թե քաղաքացի, համարյա սաղի պատմությունները իրար նման են, բայց ես պատրաստ եմ ընդունել, որ նման բան կարող ա գոյություն ունենա, եթե ամեն ինչը բնական ներկայացվի, ոչ թե ֆիլմային:

----------


## LisBeth

արի սկալպի մասին խոսենք...
 սկսեմ վերնագրից ու պապիկից, լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ ինձ տարավ, մտածեցի վետերան պապիկ ա հին կյանքն ա հիշել: Հետո դառավ գյուղական պատմություն: Բայց սկալպի վրա շատ էր կենտրոնացած, արհեստական տեսարաններ ուր դստրերը թքած ունեն հոր մահվան վրա, լիշ բը իրար տենան, բա դրանից առաջ ո՞ւր էր էդ սկալպը, հեղինակ ջան: Հետո գյուղական միջավայրում թաղումները սենց մի առանձնահատկություն ունեն, դաժե եթե իրանք թքած ունենային իրանք պետք ա ահավոր սուգ ձևացնեին, քանիզի կա - բա հարևաններն ի՞նչ կասեն, խայտառակ չլնենք, համեստ ևն:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> *ինձ համար պոզիտիվն ու անտունը իրար հետ չհամընկնող բաներ են*, ես սա ասում եմ որպես հետաքրքրությունից դրդված անտունների հետ շփում ունեցող մարդ, կապ չունի անտունը միգրանտ ա թե քաղաքացի, համարյա սաղի պատմությունները իրար նման են, բայց ես պատրաստ եմ ընդունել, որ նման բան կարող ա գոյություն ունենա, եթե ամեն ինչը բնական ներկայացվի, ոչ թե ֆիլմային:


Իմ կարծիքով, անտունն ու պոզիտիվը կարող են համընկնել, քանի որ կան մարդիկ, ում համար դա ոչ թե ճակատագիր է, այլ ընտրություն։
Գուցե մեր ընկալումները տարբերվում են, քանի որ տարբեր աշխարհներում ենք ապրում, ու էն, ինչ քեզ համար կինո է, ինձ համար իրականություն է։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (09.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *7. Ոստիկանը*


Սա էլ էր լավը: Իսկականից էս մրցույթում թույլ գործերը քիչ են լինում: Բացի դրանից ժամանակակից են ու քիչ թե շատ իրականության հետ բռնացրած` :Jpit:  ֆեյսբուքը, հավաքները, կառավարության դեմ պայքարները վառ օրինակ: :Yes:

----------


## LisBeth

> Իմ կարծիքով, անտունն ու պոզիտիվը կարող են համընկնել, քանի որ կան մարդիկ, ում համար դա ոչ թե ճակատագիր է, այլ ընտրություն։
> Գուցե մեր ընկալումները տարբերվում են, քանի որ տարբեր աշխարհներում ենք ապրում, ու էն, ինչ քեզ համար կինո է, ինձ համար իրականություն է։


Հմաձայն եմ նույնը կարող եմ իմ իրականության մասին ասել: Բայց երբ դա ընտրություն ա, ինձ պետք ա որ ես հասկանամ, ինչի՞, քանի որ ինչպես նշեցիր մեր աշխարհները տարբեր են, ու ես նման մարդկանց չեմ հանդիպել:

----------

ivy (09.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իմ կարծիքով, անտունն ու պոզիտիվը կարող են համընկնել, քանի որ կան մարդիկ, ում համար դա ոչ թե ճակատագիր է, այլ ընտրություն։
> Գուցե մեր ընկալումները տարբերվում են, քանի որ տարբեր աշխարհներում ենք ապրում, ու էն, ինչ քեզ համար կինո է, ինձ համար իրականություն է։


Բուլղարացի Դոբրի պապիկը լավագույն ապացույցն է, որ անտունն ու պոզիտիվը կարող են համընկնել․

----------

Smokie (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հմաձայն եմ նույնը կարող եմ իմ իրականության մասին ասել: Բայց երբ* դա ընտրություն ա, ինձ պետք ա որ ես հասկանամ, ինչի՞*, քանի որ ինչպես նշեցիր մեր աշխարհները տարբեր են, ու ես նման մարդկանց չեմ հանդիպել:


Այվ ի՞նչ ես կարծում անցումներում բավական հիմք կա էս հարցի պատասխանն ստանալու համար, ու եթե ես բաց եմ թողել, ո՞ր մասից պետք ա ես հասկանամ որ Մուֆասայի համար դա ընտրություն ա:

----------


## ivy

> Այվ ի՞նչ ես կարծում անցումներում բավական հիմք կա էս հարցի պատասխանն ստանալու համար, ու եթե ես բաց եմ թողել, ո՞ր մասից պետք ա ես հասկանամ որ Մուֆասայի համար դա ընտրություն ա:


Հենց իր պոզիտիվից. ինչը որ քեզ համար հարց է, իրականում պատասխանն է   :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հենց իր պոզիտիվից. ինչը որ քեզ համար հարց է, իրականում պատասխանն է


պոզիտիվը իմ համար որոշում ա, ելք, սենց ասած ապաստարան, ես տենց եմ ընկալել: Հետաքրքիր ա ուրիշները զգացել են որ պոզիտիվ հենց դա ա նշանակում, որ մարդը ընտրել ա այլ ոչ թե ընդունել: Ուզում եմ լրիվ բացահայտեմ էս գործն:

----------


## ivy

> պոզիտիվը իմ համար որոշում ա, ելք, սենց ասած ապաստարան, ես տենց եմ ընկալել: Հետաքրքիր ա ուրիշները զգացել են որ պոզիտիվ հենց դա ա նշանակում, որ մարդը ընտրել ա այլ ոչ թե ընդունել: Ուզում եմ լրիվ բացահայտեմ էս գործն:


Լիզ, նայիր սկզբի հատվածը ազատության ու աշխարհի հետ պարտք ու պահանջ չունենալու մասին։
Նաև ոստիկանի հետ խոսակցությունը, որից երևում է՝ էդ մարդուն շատ էլ լավ է իր տեղում։ Ու բացի դրանից, ինքը փախած մեկը չի՝ անփաստաթուղթ ու անհայտ. կամրջի տակ է ուզում մնալ, կամրջի տակ է մնում։

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, նայիր սկզբի հատվածը ազատության ու աշխարհի հետ պարտք ու պահանջ չունենալու մասին։
> Նաև ոստիկանի հետ խոսակցությունը, որից երևում է՝ էդ մարդուն շատ էլ լավ է իր տեղում։ Ու բացի դրանից, ինքը փախած մեկը չի՝ անփաստաթուղթ ու անհայտ. կամրջի տակ է ուզում մնալ, կամրջի տակ է մնում։


փաստաթուղթը մենակ բացատրում ա որ նա քաղաքացի ա, մնացածին շատ հանգիս լրիվ որիշ բացատրություն կարելի ա տալ, որը ըստ երևույթին ես արել եմ  :Smile: , ամեն դեպքում երևի դա ինձնից ա գալիս ոչ թե գործից: Դու ավելի փորձառու ես նման հարցերում:

----------


## LisBeth

Ոստիկանը Արէայի ռեյտինգում ո՞ր տեղն էր զբաղեցնում:

----------


## ivy

> փաստաթուղթը մենակ բացատրում ա որ նա քաղաքացի ա, մնացածին շատ հանգիս լրիվ որիշ բացատրություն կարելի ա տալ, որը ըստ երևույթին ես արել եմ , ամեն դեպքում երևի դա ինձնից ա գալիս ոչ թե գործից: Դու ավելի փորձառու ես նման հարցերում:


Փորձառու-մորձառուն կապ չունի, ոչ էլ թե էդպես է։ 
Հետաքրքիր են կարծիքներն ու ընկալումները. դրանք համ գործի մասին են ասում, համ հեղինակի, համ էլ ընթերցողի։

----------

LisBeth (09.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Ոստիկանը Արէայի ռեյտինգում ո՞ր տեղն էր զբաղեցնում:


Երկրորդ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Երկրորդ։


ինձ հայկական սերիալ ա հիշեցնում, ոչ թե բովանդակությամբ այլ կառուցվածքով, կարս արխային մի քանի տող բաց թողնես, մի քանի անգամ ու դրանից բան չի փոխվի, մեկա որտեղից էլ սկսես ոչ մի կարևոր բան բաց չես թողնի:

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆ ո՞ւր ես հասել

----------


## Արէա

> ինձ հայկական սերիալ ա հիշեցնում, ոչ թե բովանդակությամբ այլ կառուցվածքով, կարս արխային մի քանի տող բաց թողնես, մի քանի անգամ ու դրանից բան չի փոխվի, մեկա որտեղից էլ սկսես ոչ մի կարևոր բան բաց չես թողնի:


Ո՞ր մասը կարար չլիներ ու դրանից պատմվածքն ավելի լավը կդառնար։
Իմ կարծիքով սյուժեն բավականին սահուն զարգանում ա, չի կրկնվում, ձանձրանալու տեղ չի թողնում։
Բովանդակային առումով էլ ահագին հետաքրքիր ու իրական ա։
Բացի իհարկե վերջից։ Վերջի տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում, բայց ընթացքը լավն ա։

----------


## LisBeth

> Ո՞ր մասը կարար չլիներ ու դրանից պատմվածքն ավելի լավը կդառնար։
> Իմ կարծիքով սյուժեն բավականին սահուն զարգանում ա, չի կրկնվում, ձանձրանալու տեղ չի թողնում։
> Բովանդակային առումով էլ ահագին հետաքրքիր ու իրական ա։
> Բացի իհարկե վերջից։ Վերջի տրամաբանությունը չեմ հասկանում, բայց ընթացքը լավն ա։


ես չասի որ ավելի լավը կդառնար ես ասի բան չի փոխվի: տեքտը հոծ էր հոգնեցնեղ, թեման անհետաքրքիր ու լավ էլ ձանձրացնող էր, ամեն ինչ շատ դանդաղ էր զարգանում: Գուցե ր իրական էր, վերջն էլ ասաց որ սենց էշ էլ մնալու ա ոստիկանը, դժգոհ իր կյանքից ու որևէ բան փոխելու անընդունակ, ոչ թե որովհետև դա անհնար ա, այլ որովհետև ինքը չի կարա...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թե ինչով ա էս մրցույթը անկապ, դա էդպես էլ չբացատրվեց:


Դավ ջան, դե որ էդքան ուզում ես, ասեմ:

Նախապես ասեմ, որ մրցույթի գործերի կեսից ավելին չեմ էլ կարդացել, կարող ա լավն են: Որոնք էլ կարդացել եմ (բացի մի երկուսից), տեղի ա ունեցել մինչև մրցույթի սկսվելը, այսինքն՝ գիտեմ հեղինակներն ովքեր են: Թե ինչու ա էդպես եղել, պատճառները տարբեր են, բայց կարաք դնեք, գցեք-բռնեք:

Ու մեկ էլ ինձ ներվայնացնում ա էն, որ թատրոնից էդքան բողոքողը ինքն ա դրել, թատրոն սարքել, իրա գործի մասին էլ նենց ա խոսում, իբր ինքը չի գրել, «իմ կարծիքով սենց ա, նենց ա» ա ասում: Ու ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ ինքը չի էլ փորձել թաքցնել, որ գործի հեղինակն ինքն ա: Ասենք էլ ով պիտի Մյունխենում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերով գործ ներկայացներ: 

Դե ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ: Որ հավես ունենամ, մնացածն էլ կկարդամ: Կարող ա մի երկու մեկնաբանություն թողնեմ, բայց քվեարկել՝ երբեք:

----------


## ivy

Ճիշտն ասած, չհասկացա տեսակետդ:
«Ես» ասել չեմ կարող՝ ըստ փակ մրցույթի կանոնների: Բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ թաքցրել ու ոնց որ որոշել էի, ոչ մի թատրոն չեմ արել:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավ ջան, դե որ էդքան ուզում ես, ասեմ:
> 
> Նախապես ասեմ, որ մրցույթի գործերի կեսից ավելին չեմ էլ կարդացել, կարող ա լավն են: Որոնք էլ կարդացել եմ (բացի մի երկուսից), տեղի ա ունեցել մինչև մրցույթի սկսվելը, այսինքն՝ գիտեմ հեղինակներն ովքեր են: Թե ինչու ա էդպես եղել, պատճառները տարբեր են, բայց կարաք դնեք, գցեք-բռնեք:
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ ինձ ներվայնացնում ա էն, որ թատրոնից էդքան բողոքողը ինքն ա դրել, թատրոն սարքել, իրա գործի մասին էլ նենց ա խոսում, իբր ինքը չի գրել, «իմ կարծիքով սենց ա, նենց ա» ա ասում: Ու ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ ինքը չի էլ փորձել թաքցնել, որ գործի հեղինակն ինքն ա: Ասենք էլ ով պիտի Մյունխենում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերով գործ ներկայացներ: 
> 
> Դե ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ: Որ հավես ունենամ, մնացածն էլ կկարդամ: Կարող ա մի երկու մեկնաբանություն թողնեմ, բայց քվեարկել՝ երբեք:


Ոնց որ թե հեղինակները չպետք ա բացահայտվեին:

Why are you doing this, why?

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

Բարև, ժող ջան: Քանի մտել եմ, գրեմ մի քանի կարծիք, որ արդեն ունեմ:
1.	Սիփան-Շուրիկ
Համով լեզվով է գրված, սակայն շատ սովորական,  դաստիարակչական մի պատմություն է, որը կարծես մի հետաքրքիր զրուցակից պատմի: Այնտեղ կային հոգեբանական նուրբ պահեր, որոնք ավելի խորքային ներկայացնելու կարիք ունեին, այնինչ ամեն ինչ ավելի քան հասարակ ձևով է ներկայացված, ոնց կպատմեին ասենք՝ ակումբի «Մանրապատումներ»-ում:

----------


## Ingrid

> Ճիշտն ասած, չհասկացա տեսակետդ:
> «Ես» ասել չեմ կարող՝ ըստ փակ մրցույթի կանոնների: Բայց ես ոչինչ չեմ թաքցրել ու ոնց որ որոշել էի, ոչ մի թատրոն չեմ արել:


Ժող, չհասկացա, էս ի՞նչ է կատարվում՝ էլի ինքնաբացահայտո՞ւմ:

----------


## Ingrid

2. Սովորական պատմություն

Իրականում սովորական մի պատմություն: Այս գործի վերջաբանը մի քիչ յուրահատուկ համ կարող էր տալ, ճիշտ է՝ շատ բաներ էր տեղը դնում՝ նաև ակնարկելով հոգեբանական ներքին ցանկությունները, բայց դրանով գործի որակը չէր փոխվում:

----------


## Ingrid

Երրորդ տարբերակի մասին չեմ խոսելու, որովհետև արդեն խոսել եմ: Ասեմ նաև, որ հիմա այդ պատմվածքի վրա նորից եմ աշխատում, որ վերջնական տարբերակն ավելի ստացված լինի (թեկուզ միայն ինձ համար ՃՃՃ):

----------


## Ingrid

Չորրորդի մասին ավելի շատ կխոսեի, բայց հիմա, որ արդեն կանկրետ գիտեմ հեղինակին, ինչը մյուս հեղինակների պարագայում այլ է, ոնց որ չկարողանամ հավասար դատել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> փաստաթուղթը մենակ բացատրում ա որ նա քաղաքացի ա, մնացածին շատ հանգիս լրիվ որիշ բացատրություն կարելի ա տալ, որը ըստ երևույթին ես արել եմ , ամեն դեպքում երևի դա ինձնից ա գալիս ոչ թե գործից: Դու ավելի փորձառու ես նման հարցերում:


Լիզ, Մուֆասայի պոզիտիվությունն ընդհանուր պատմվածքի ստրուկտուրան չի փոխում… կարար նեգատիվ էլ լիներ, կամ դժբախտ… դրանից էական բան չէր փոխվի… գործողությունները կմնային նույնը…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բուլղարացի Դոբրի պապիկը լավագույն ապացույցն է, որ անտունն ու պոզիտիվը կարող են համընկնել․


Ռուֆ, դու ապացուցում ես որ կարա պոզիտիվ homeless լինի… դրանից պատմվածքը չի շահում կամ տուժում… 

ավելի շատ նեգատիվ կա քան պոզիտիվ… ուրեմն դուրս ա գալիս որ Լիզը ճիշտ ա՞…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> արի սկալպի մասին խոսենք...
>  սկսեմ վերնագրից ու պապիկից, լրիվ ուրիշ ուղղությամբ ինձ տարավ, մտածեցի վետերան պապիկ ա հին կյանքն ա հիշել: Հետո դառավ գյուղական պատմություն: Բայց սկալպի վրա շատ էր կենտրոնացած, արհեստական տեսարաններ ուր դստրերը թքած ունեն հոր մահվան վրա, լիշ բը իրար տենան, բա դրանից առաջ ո՞ւր էր էդ սկալպը, հեղինակ ջան: Հետո գյուղական միջավայրում թաղումները սենց մի առանձնահատկություն ունեն, դաժե եթե իրանք թքած ունենային իրանք պետք ա ահավոր սուգ ձևացնեին, քանիզի կա - բա հարևաններն ի՞նչ կասեն, խայտառակ չլնենք, համեստ ևն:


շատ էր չարչարած… ժամերով Հրաչիկ պապիկին էր նկարագրում ու մեկ էլ մեռավ… էս տօդի նկարագրությունները, լեզուն շատ էր հոգնացնում… սկայպը մի մոմենտ լավ հումոր ուներ, բայց հենց կինը սկսեց թերթով մեռելի գլխին ճանճ սպանել, աղջիկների կերպարները սկսեցին ավելի հստականալ, հումորը կորավ… հումորի ինքնաբուխությունը կորավ… ես դեմ չեմ որ պատմվածքն ունենա էս տեսակի դինամիկա, բայց դա պետք ա լավ արվի… Հրաչիկ պապիկի ամբողջ ճամփորդությունը մի կերպ եմ կարդացել…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Վազքը շատ թույլ ա… չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ… հլա մտածեմ մի քիչ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դավ ջան, դե որ էդքան ուզում ես, ասեմ:
> 
> Նախապես ասեմ, որ մրցույթի գործերի կեսից ավելին չեմ էլ կարդացել, կարող ա լավն են: Որոնք էլ կարդացել եմ (բացի մի երկուսից), տեղի ա ունեցել մինչև մրցույթի սկսվելը, այսինքն՝ գիտեմ հեղինակներն ովքեր են: Թե ինչու ա էդպես եղել, պատճառները տարբեր են, բայց կարաք դնեք, գցեք-բռնեք:
> 
> Ու մեկ էլ ինձ ներվայնացնում ա էն, որ թատրոնից էդքան բողոքողը ինքն ա դրել, թատրոն սարքել, իրա գործի մասին էլ նենց ա խոսում, իբր ինքը չի գրել, «իմ կարծիքով սենց ա, նենց ա» ա ասում: Ու ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ ինքը չի էլ փորձել թաքցնել, որ գործի հեղինակն ինքն ա: Ասենք էլ ով պիտի Մյունխենում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերով գործ ներկայացներ: 
> 
> Դե ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ: Որ հավես ունենամ, մնացածն էլ կկարդամ: Կարող ա մի երկու մեկնաբանություն թողնեմ, բայց քվեարկել՝ երբեք:


Բյուր… քո գործերն էլ առաջ մարդիկ իմացել էին… էն էլ է՞ր թատրոն… կամ որ էթիկայից լեկցիաներ էիր սաղից կարդում, հիմա ո՞ր էթիկայի կանոնի համաձայն ես դու տենց բան գրում… 

եթե չես մասնակցում ու չես ուզում քննարկել, մի քննարկի… ստիպողական բան չկա… հույսով ենք հավեսդ փախած կլինի ու մեկնաբանություն չես թողնի…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկա մի հատ բան ասեմ, գնամ  :Jpit: 
Էս մրցույթում Պոն ինչ-որ շատ ակտուալ ա, էրկու գործի մեջ արդեն գտա:

----------

Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր… քո գործերն էլ առաջ մարդիկ իմացել էին… էն էլ է՞ր թատրոն… կամ որ էթիկայից լեկցիաներ էիր սաղից կարդում, հիմա ո՞ր էթիկայի կանոնի համաձայն ես դու տենց բան գրում… 
> 
> եթե չես մասնակցում ու չես ուզում քննարկել, մի քննարկի… ստիպողական բան չկա… հույսով ենք հավեսդ փախած կլինի ու մեկնաբանություն չես թողնի…


Մեֆ, ես էդ թատրոնից երբեք չեմ դժգոհել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
Հա, նորմալ, սահուն կարդացվում է: Հա, նման պատմությունն, ինչ խոսք, որ տեղ ունի մեր կյանքում. եթե փնտրես, ցանկացած քաղաքի ցանկացած բակում գոնե մի հատ "Շուրիկ-Անի" ընտանիք կգտնես: Էնպես որ, ինչու չէ, կարելի էր գրել այս պատմությունը:
Բայց մի տեսակ շատ է անկենդան, էլի… Ինչ-որ շունչ չկա մեջը, համ, հոտ չկա… Նույնիսկ էն միջատներն են մի տեսակ անկենդան… Ու տարթիվն էլ, համաձայն եմ /Մեֆն ասե՞ց/, անիմաստ էր լրիվ: Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հեղինակն առանձնապես չի էլ ուզեցել գրել:

Է, եթե չես ուզեցել, սիրելիս, ինչու՞ ես գրել... :Sad:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես էդ թատրոնից երբեք չեմ դժգոհել:


Բա ի՞նչ ա պրոբլեմդ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա ի՞նչ ա պրոբլեմդ…


Անցած:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
> Հա, նորմալ, սահուն կարդացվում է: Հա, նման պատմությունն, ինչ խոսք, որ տեղ ունի մեր կյանքում. եթե փնտրես, ցանկացած քաղաքի ցանկացած բակում գոնե մի հատ "Շուրիկ-Անի" ընտանիք կգտնես: Էնպես որ, ինչու չէ, կարելի էր գրել այս պատմությունը:
> Բայց մի տեսակ շատ է անկենդան, էլի… Ինչ-որ շունչ չկա մեջը, համ, հոտ չկա… Նույնիսկ էն միջատներն են մի տեսակ անկենդան… Ու տարթիվն էլ, համաձայն եմ /*Մեֆն ասե՞ց*/, անիմաստ էր լրիվ: Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ հեղինակն առանձնապես չի էլ ուզեցել գրել:
> 
> Է, եթե չես ուզեցել, սիրելիս, ինչու՞ ես գրել...


Հա Սամ ջան, ես եմ ասել…

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՍՈՎՈՐԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Սկիզբը, որ այնքան էլ կարևոր չէր, այնքան է ձգած, որ համ լիքը տեղ է կերել, համ էլ հետաքրքիր չի: Վարսիկի անհետանալը փոքր-ինչ աշխուժություն է ներմուծում: Ընթերցողն սկսում է արթնանալ, սպասել հետաքրքիր ընթացքի…
Եվ չնայած այդ աշխուժությանը, հասցրել էի արդեն հոգնել այնքան, որ վերջին մասը բոլորովին չտպավորվեց մեջս: Դրան էլ գումարվեց երեկվա քննարկումներից ստացած տպավորությունս, և այսօր առավոտյան ես գրեցի, թե որքան դուր չեկավ պատմվածքը…

Բայց գրելուց հետո, չգիտեմ, ի՞նչն ինձ ստիպեց, որ վերցնեմ ու վերընթերցեմ երրորդ մասը: Միայն երրորդ մասը, առանց առաջին երկուսից հոգնելու...

Ժող, վերընթերցեք երրորդ մասն, ինչ կլինի… Էստեղից. "Փոքրիկ սենյակի պատերին…"

Երրորդ մասը շատ էր սիրուն: Այնքան, որ հետադարձ հայացքով երկրորդն էլ սկսեց ուտվել: Ու եթե դու ես հեղինակը, Բյուր ջան՝ իսկ ինձ թվում է, թե դու ես. հենց էդպես, - լավ կլիներ, որ վերանայեիր սկիզբը…

Երրորդ մասն է պատճառը, որ կքվեարկեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, Սկալպի մասին արտահայտվեմ: Ընդհանուր, գաղափարը լավն էր, բայց կատարումը սարսափելի էր: Չեմ սիրում էս տիպի տեքստ.




> Հեռվում այվող կարմրավուն հորիզոնը հերթական շոգ օրն էր խոստանում` Հրաչիկին ստիպելով բացել բոլոր հնարավոր օդանցքները` պատուհաններն ու դռները, նույնիսկ` մուտքի դուռը: Սակայն բնակարանում նիրհող օդը երևի գնալու տեղ չուներ ու պատրաստ էր իր իսկ հեղձուկից խեղդվելու, միայն թե մնար այնտեղ, որտեղ էր: Միջանցիկ քամի հրահրելու Հրաչիկի բոլոր ջանքերը ևս ապարդյուն էին: Թվացյալ փրկությունը <Ջերմուկի> արագ տաքացող շիշն էր ու բաց պատշգամբը, ուր մինչև աշխարհի վերջը պատրաստ էր սպասել անգամ աննշան զեփյուռի, ինչպես մոլեռանդ հավատացյալն է սպասում Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյանը:


Արհեստական ա, ահավոր արհեստական: Էսպիսի մակդիրներն ու համեմատությունները տեքստն ավելորդ ծանրացնում են, շեղում: Հեղինակ ջան, ախր գուշակում եմ՝ դուք ով եք, մի քիչ էլ ամաչում եմ ձեզ քննադատել... բայց չէ էլի, ինչ կլինի, էս ավելորդություններին վերջ տվեք, որ պատմվածքի բովանդակությունն առաջին պլան գա:

----------


## ivy

> Հեղինակ ջան, ախր գուշակում եմ՝ դուք ով եք, մի քիչ էլ ամաչում եմ ձեզ քննադատել... բայց չէ էլի, ինչ կլինի, էս ավելորդություններին վերջ տվեք, որ պատմվածքի բովանդակությունն առաջին պլան գա:


Կռոյա՞ն:
Ես իրեն կասկածեցի:
Թեև իր գրածները չեմ հավանում, բայց սա չգիտեմ ինչի դուր եկավ:

----------


## ivy

Գենեզիսը նորից կարդացի. ինչ-որ տարօրինակ գործ է: Բայց հիմա ավելի սկսեց դուր գալ, քան երեկ:
Մեջը լիքը ծալքեր կան, որ պիտի հերթով բացես՝ միջինը տեսնելու համար: Դեռ չեմ կարողանում լրիվ բացել, բայց հետաքրքրեց:
Երեկ ուրիշ տպավորություններով էի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

ԹԱՐՍԻ ԲԱՆ

Չնայած հետագա արդարացումներին, "սեքսդատքոմի" թողած տպավորությունը երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց էլ չանցավ…
Առավել ևս, որ պատմությունն ինքն էլ՝ հափշտապ, շնչակտուր սեքսի էր նման: 

Չէ, ավելի շուտ՝ կներեք, - օնանիզմի... :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

ԱՆՑՈՒՄՆԵՐ

Լավն է: Չէ, շատ լավն է… Այնքան կյանք կա մեջը: Հերոսները մեկը մեկից լավն են, ընտիր: Ընտիր է նաև հերոսներին միմյանց հետ կապելու միջոցները… Տարիներ առաջ մի ֆիլմ եմ տեսել, որտեղ ամեն էպիզոդի վերջին կադրից սկսվում էր նոր էպիզոդ և՝ լրիվ նոր պատմություն. ահագին հետաքրքիր էր: Բայց Այվի այս պատմվածքը…

Վայ, Այվ ջան, լրիվ պատահաբար անունդ գրեցի, բոլորովին մտքումս չկար… Բայց դե, գիտես խասյաթս, ինձ համար ամենակարևորն այն է, ինչ անգիտակցաբար եմ արել… Ու հիմա՝ թող որ սխալվել եմ ու հեղինակը դու չես անգամ, - բայց միևնույն է, հեղինակը խորամանկորեն արտահայտել է քո սրտի բարությունը… Կուրոսավայի "Դադես-կադեն"-ի վերպետությամբ:

Ապրի՛ հեղինակը: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ափսոս բիզի եմ… հազիվ հասցնում եմ էն սեքսի բաժնում եմ գրում… հես ա թռեյնի մեջ կարդամ էլի գրեմ… 

էստաֆետս հանձնում եմ Բյուրին…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, կուզե՞ս հետդ հայերեն պարապեմ, թանկ չեմ վերցնի  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կուզե՞ս հետդ հայերեն պարապեմ, թանկ չեմ վերցնի


ինչի՞… սխալներով ե՞մ գրում…

----------


## ivy

> ինչի՞… սխալներով ե՞մ գրում…


Չէ, ճիշտ անգլերենով  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ճիշտ անգլերենով


դե քըրրեքթ արա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կուզե՞ս հետդ հայերեն պարապեմ, թանկ չեմ վերցնի


ինչքամ ես չարջ անում… աուրլի…

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՎԱԶՔ

Երևի համարյա ամեն կին իր կյանքում այսպիսի պահեր ունենում է:
Երևի ամեն տղամարդ էլ:
Ու հնարավոր է երկուսն էլ ոչ թե մեկ անգամ ունենան այսպիսի պահեր:

Այս պահին չեմ հիշում, ո՞ր ֆրանսիացի դերասանուհին էր /Սառա Բեռնա՞ր.../, ահավոր աղմուկ հանած մի հրաշալի մոնո-բեմադրություն ուներ համարյա այսպիսի թեմայով…

Ասածս այն է, որ չնայած թույլ է գրված, բայց և այնպես ահագին մեծ հնարավորություններ ունի իր մեջ: Եթե ես լինեի հեղինակը, մեծ հաճույքով կաշխատեի այս գործի վրա ու երևի վերջը մի կուկլա բան դուրս գար: Բայց այս վիճակում…

Չգիտեմ, ո՞նց բացատրեմ, որ ճիշտ հասկացվեմ…
Ասենք, քեֆդ լավ մի բան գրում ես ու թվում է, թե ինքն է, շատ լավ բան ես գրել: Իսկ առավոտյան, արդեն լրջացած, տեսնում ես, որ դա մի կմախք է ընդամենը, որից ահագին հետաքրքիր բան կարող է դուրս… Գա՞լ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՍԿԱԼՊ


Լեզուն վատը չի, բայց պատմվածքն ինքը`շատ է արհեստական, շինծու…

Հեղինակին կառաջարկեի մեր Վորդի պատմվածքները կարդար...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԹԱՐՍԻ ԲԱՆ
> 
> Չնայած հետագա արդարացումներին, "սեքսդատքոմի" թողած տպավորությունը երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց էլ չանցավ…
> Առավել ևս, որ պատմությունն ինքն էլ՝ հափշտապ, շնչակտուր սեքսի էր նման: 
> 
> Չէ, ավելի շուտ՝ կներեք, - օնանիզմի...


Սա՞մ… 

ես շատ կուզենայի որ hwuman sexuality-ն շոշափվեր… սեքսը չէ, սեքշուալիտին… էդ տեսակետից էդ փորձը գնահատելի ա, բայց մի հատ էլ պտի կարդամ որ լավ հասկանամ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՍԿԱԼՊ
> 
> 
> Լեզուն վատը չի, բայց պատմվածքն ինքը`շատ է արհեստական, շինծու…
> 
> Հեղինակին կառաջարկեի մեր Վորդի պատմվածքները կարդար...


Սամ, Վորդը ո՞վ ա…

----------


## ivy

> Սամ, Վորդը ո՞վ ա…


My World My Space
Շատ սիրուն գործեր ունի գյուղական կյանքին վերաբերող: Շարադրանքը՝ ընտիր:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Օրինակ՝ «Ազնիվը»:

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սա՞մ… 
> 
> ես շատ կուզենայի որ hwuman sexuality-ն շոշափվեր… սեքսը չէ, սեքշուալիտին… էդ տեսակետից էդ փորձը գնահատելի ա, բայց մի հատ էլ պտի կարդամ որ լավ հասկանամ…


Ավելի լավ չի՞, նայես "Sex and the city"-ն... :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆԸ

Ավելի լավ է ի սկզբանե վատ պատմվածք կարդամ, քան կարդամ լավ գրված պատմություն, որը բերելու է մեծ հիասթափության:

Այս դեպքում հեղինակին ներել մի տեսակ չի ստացվում... :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ավելի լավ չի՞, նայես "Sex and the city"-ն...


տարբեր ա… Սամ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, Վորդը ո՞վ ա…


Մեֆ ջան, "Ստեղծագործողի անկյունում" չիմանալ, թե Վորդը ո՞վ ա, նույնն է,
ինչ "Աթեիզմ" բաժնում չիմանալ, թե Աթեիստն ո՞վ ա... :Blush:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> տարբեր ա… Սամ…


Խոսքի օրինակ ասացի, Մեֆ ջան: Թե չէ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել… :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Բայց երևի քո խաթեր ես էլ նորից կարդամ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Դեռ առաջին յոթ տարբերակներն եմ կարդացել։ Էդքանի մասին գրեմ, մնացածն էլ հետո։

Էս անգամ որոշել եմ ամեն տարբերակի մասին առանձին նշել նկատածս թե՛ դրականը, թե՛ բացասականը։ 

*1. Սիփան–Շուրիկ*

Դրականը
Շարադրանքը սահուն էր, չէր ձանձրացնում, հավեսով էի կարդում։ Բավական գրագետ էր գրված։ Մեկ էլ՝ նմանատիպ պատմություններն ինձ միշտ դրական լիցքեր են հաղորդում (սա գրելիս պատկերացրի ակումբցիներից մեկի դեմքի արտահայտությունը)։

Բացասականը
Հերոսուհու հույզերն ու մտորումները չափից դուրս քիչ էին, հատկապես առաջին դեմքի համար, որից պատմվածքն ընդհանուր առմամբ չոր էր դառնում։ Մի տեսակ հապշտապ էր շարադրված ու չափազանց համառոտ։ Էդպիսի շարադրանքը միանգամայն ընդունելի կլիներ, ասենք, «Մանրապատումներ» թեմայում գրառում անելու դեպքում, բայց «Ստեղծագործողի անկյան» համար գեղարվեստականությունը բավարար չէր։ Կարծես հեղինակի հիմնական նպատակը տեղեկություններ հաղորդելը լիներ։ Ու հենց էդ մոտեցմամբ էլ կարդում ես՝ որ իմանաս՝ հետո ինչ եղավ, չնայած դրան՝ վերջն էլ էր կանխատեսելի, առնվազն Շուրիկի՝ Անիենց տուն մտնելու պահից։

----------

Sambitbaba (10.04.2014), Smokie (10.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014), Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*2. «Սովորական պատմություն»*

Դրականը
Հայաստանյան հարևանների նիստուկացը, թեև տեղ–տեղ մի քիչ չափազանցված, բայց պատկերավոր ու դիպուկ էր նկարագրված։ Շարադրանքն ընդհանուր առմամբ սահուն էր։ 

Բացասականը
Թեման մի քիչ ծեծված էր. տարօրինակ, չշփվող հարևան, մյուս հարևանների կողմից բամբասանք ու անառողջ հետաքրքրություն «տարօրինակ» հարևանի «առեղծվածային» կյանքի ու դրա ամեն մի մանրուքի նկատմամբ։
Հենց սկզբից «շուխուրը» չափից դուրս շատ էր ու որոշակիորեն տրամադրում էր ավելի հարուստ ու հետաքրքիր սյուժեի, ինչն էդպես էլ չտեսանք։ 
Որոշ անհաջող ձևակերպումներ կային, օրինակ.



> Եպրաքսիան նկարի դեմքերին նայելով զգաց նույն սառնությունն, ինչ ամեն անգամ զգում էր, երբ մուտքում կամ դրսում *իր ճանապարհն անցանկալիորեն հատվում էր տիկին Վարսիկի ուղիներից մեկի հետ:*


 Բացի նրանից, որ նախադասությունն արհեստականորեն ուռճացված է, ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ ճանապարհը հատվում էր ուղիներից մեկի հետ  :Blink: ։

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ հասկացել, բայց կարծես գլխավոր հերոսները հենց հարևաններն էին, ոչ թե Վարսիկը։ Ու հեղինակի խնդիրը ոչ թե Վարսիկի կերպարը բացահայտելն էր, այլ նրա «ստվերային» կերպարի միջոցով հարևաններին բացահայտելը, ընդ որում՝ ոչ թե նրանցից ամեն մեկին առանձին–առանձին, այլ որպես հավաքական կերպար՝ մի համասեռ զանգված, որ որքան էլ տարբեր, բայց նույն մտայնությունն ունեցող մարդկանցից է բաղկացած։ Վարսիկը կարծես ընդամենը գործիք էր. նրա փոխարեն կարող էր լրիվ ուրիշ մարդ լինել, ու իրավիճակը շատ տարբեր չէր լինի։ Կարևորն էստեղ հարևանների անհագ հետաքրքրասիրությունն էր, հիվանդ երևակայությունն ու դրան հագուրդ տալու մարմաջը։ Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ Վարսիկի կերպարն ամբողջ ընթացքում հենց հարևանների տեսանկյունից էր ներկայացվում, պիտի մի քիչ ավելի համոզիչ լիներ երևի։ Ես, օրինակ, Վարսիկից փչող սառնության հոտը, որի մասին էդքան խոսվում էր, բոլորովին չզգացի, սարսափազդու լինելն՝ առավել ևս։ Վերջաբանից դատելով՝ ենթադրում եմ, որ ընթերցողը մինչև էդ պիտի հարևանների աչքերով տեսած լիներ Վարսիկին, որ էդ վերջաբանից անակնկալի գար։ Ու հատկապես հաշվի առնելով, որ հարևաններն էդպես էլ չտեսան ու չիմացան էն, ինչ ընթերցողը տեսավ վերջում, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ անակնկալը հենց ընթերցողի համար էր նախատեսված, այսինքն՝ մինչև էդ ընթերցողը պիտի հավատացած լիներ հարևանների ներկայացրածին։ Ի դեպ, լույսով ողողված սենյակի կոնտրաստը չափից դուրս արհեստական էր։ Կարելի էր նույն գաղափարն ավելի մեղմ ու հավատալի ներկայացնել։ 
Մի խոսքով՝ եթե Վարսիկի կերպարը հարևանների աչքերով ավելի համոզիչ ներկայացված լիներ, կարելի էր հաջող "plot twist" (սյուժետային շրջադարձ) ստանալ։

----------

Smokie (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էհ, շատ ուշ դառավ, գնամ քնեմ... Մնացածը՝ վաղը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կռոյա՞ն:
> Ես իրեն կասկածեցի:
> Թեև իր գրածները չեմ հավանում, բայց սա չգիտեմ ինչի դուր եկավ:


Հա, էլ ու՞մ պիտի դուքով դիմեի: Ես էլ իրա գրածները չեմ հավանում հենց տեքստը տենց անիմաստ ծանրաբեռնելու պատճառով:

----------


## Smokie

> *8. Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...*


Ընդհանուր առամամբ հավանեցի երիտասարդ, գեղեցիկ, խելացի անմեղ  ուսուցչուհու գյուղի վրա ակամայից բացասական ազդեցություն թողնելուփաստը՝  իմաստալից էր: Բայց վերջում :Nea:  Լավ, Տիգրանին կարելի ա հասկանալ, դեռ  երեխա ա՝ բայց էդ «խելացի» ուսուցչուհին: :Dntknw: 

16 տարեկանում  կարդացած Շերվուդ Անդերսոնի «Ուսուցչուհին» հիշեցի: Հիմա ընդհանուր  պատմվածքը չեմ հիշում, մենակ հիշում էի, որ նմանատիպ բովանդակությամբ էր:  Վերընթեմցելու հավես չկա՝ մի թեթև աչքի անցկացրի, պատմվածքի հերոսներն  էստեղ մի երիտասարդ լրագրող ու իր նախկին ուսուցչուհին են:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ոնց որ թե հեղինակները չպետք ա բացահայտվեին:
> 
> Why are you doing this, why?


Բայց  արդեն իսկ բացահայտված ա եղել: Ես ստեղ նորմալից ցածր լոգիկայով մարդ չեմ տեսնում:

Դե Այվին փորձել է սրամտել կամ ծաղրել, եսի՞մ



> *«Անցումներ»*
> 
> Չեք պատկերացնի՝ քանի անգամ եմ կարդացել էս պատմվածքը, բայց էդպես էլ ոչ մի բան ասել չեմ կարող։ 
> Անցնում եմ առաջ։


-Այվի ի դեպ հիմա եմ հասկանում վարկանիշովդ ինչ էիր ուզում ասել իրականում:



> մենք գիտենք ինչի դու ոչ մի բան չես կարում ասես: Դու ճիշտ էիր որ մասնակցես սաղս իմանալու ենք որ կաս:





> Դու փաստորեն կարդում ես գրածներս ask.fm-ում 
> Բայց չշեղվենք թեմայից


Դե էլ չեմ ասում հենց ինքը պատմվածքը Մյունխենում:

----------


## ivy

Էննա ջան, ինչն եմ սրամտել կամ ծաղրել կամ ինչ վարկանիշի մասին է խոսքը:
Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչն է  խնդիրը:
Ամեն մարդ գրում է նրա մասին, ինչ գիտի, ինչ իր կյանքի մեջ է: Ես ոչ մի սխալ բան չեմ արել: Ու պարզ էր, որ ակնհայտ պիտի լիներ, եթե մասնակցեի:
Որն է պրոբլեմը:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Dayana

Դեռ առաջին երկուսն ու 4-րդն եմ կարդացել, 3-րդը առաջ չգնաց, բայց դեռ կվերադառնամ։ 
Էս երեքից «Անցումներ»-ն եմ ամենից շատ հավանել, նույնիսկ էդ անցումների հոտն առա, էն գերմանացի տոտաներին տեսա: 
 Հույս ունեմ վաղն օդանավակայանում ազատ ժամանակ կունենամ ու բոլորը կկարդամ։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, ինչն եմ սրամտել կամ ծաղրել կամ ինչ վարկանիշի մասին է խոսքը:
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ինչն է  խնդիրը:
> Ամեն մարդ գրում է նրա մասին, ինչ գիտի, ինչ իր կյանքի մեջ է: Ես ոչ մի սխալ բան չեմ արել: Ու պարզ էր, որ ակնհայտ պիտի լիներ, եթե մասնակցեի:
> Որն է պրոբլեմը:


Խնդիրը արդարությունների տարբեր լինելու մեջ է :

----------


## ivy

> Խնդիրը արդարությունների տարբեր լինելու մեջ է :


Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում ու չեմ կարող գրել էն, ինչ գրում են մյուսները: Եթե մրցույթ լիներ, որտեղ բոլորը Գերմանիայից լինեին ու միայն մեկը Հայաստանից, էդ մեկն էր տարբերվելու՝ երևալով, որ «դրսից» է:

Դադարեցրեք էս ամենը, խնդրում եմ, ու ձեր էներգիան ուղղեք պատմվածքների քննարկմանը:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ Հայաստանում չեմ ապրում ու չեմ կարող գրել էն, ինչ գրում են մյուսները: Եթե մրցույթ լիներ, որտեղ բոլորը Գերմանիայից լինեին ու միայն մեկը Հայաստանից, էդ մեկն էր տարբերվելու՝ երևալով, որ «դրսից» է:
> 
> Դադարեցրեք էս ամենը, խնդրում եմ, ու ձեր էներգիան ուղղեք պատմվածքների քննարկմանը:


Ռիփ, կարծում եմ, որ էստեղ խնդիրն էնքան էն չի, որ պատմվածքը նենց ես գրել, որ միանգամից էրևում ա դու ես, չնայած նախորդ մրցույթներում ինձ բազմիցս քննադատել են «ինքնաբացահայտման» համար, թե ինչ ա դեպքերն Ամստերդամում էին տեղի ունենում կամ հոգեբուժական թեմա կար, դեռ մի բան էլ Չուկն առաջարկում էր խստացնել ինքնաբացահայտման չափանիշները, նենց, որ հեղինակի կենսագրական տվյալներ չլինեն գործի մեջ և այլն, ու անդուր ա, որ փաստորեն երկակի ստանդարտներ են գործում, մեկին կարելի ա տենց գրել, մյուսին՝ չէ: Ամեն դեպքում, դա կոնկրետ ինձ չի զայրացնում, որովհետև ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում:

Ինձ (ու երևի Էննային էլ) կոնկրետ զայրացրել ա քո այ էս գրառումը (ես էլ դրանից բորբոքվեցի, մտա գրեցի, մինչև էդ սուսուփուս հետևում էի ու գիտեի, որ կոնկրետ գործի հեղինակը դու ես): 




> *«Անցումներ»*
> 
> Չեք պատկերացնի՝ քանի անգամ եմ կարդացել էս պատմվածքը, բայց էդպես էլ ոչ մի բան ասել չեմ կարող։ 
> Անցնում եմ առաջ։


Նայի, դու էդքան պնդում էիր, որ մրցույթը բաց լինի, թատրոնից էիր խոսում, բայց հենց ինքդ այ սենց գրառում ես անում: 

Իսկ կոնկրետ գործերին ընթացքում կանդրադառնամ (մենակ նրանց, որոնց մասին հեղինակների հետ դեռ չեմ խոսել):

----------

Enna Adoly (10.04.2014), Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

4. Անցումներ

 Նախ, կուզեի գրել, թե ինչ էի մոտս նշել՝ նախքան հեղինակի ինքնաբացահայտումը, ապա կգրեմ, թե հեղինակին հաստատապես իմանալուց ևվերընթերցելուց հետո ինչ կարծիք առաջացավ մոտս: Դե, ես հասկացա, որ Գերմանիայում բնակվող մարդ է հեղինակը, բայց քանի որ Այվին գիտեր, որ նման դեպքերում հենց իրեն ենք կասկածելու, մտածեցի, որ գուցե և ուրիշ մեկն է:
Ահա առաջին կարծիքս, որը գրել էի.
Նման պատմվածքներ գրում էին ռեալիստական ժամանակաշրջանի՝ 19-րդ դարի արտասահմանյան գրողները: Արտասահմանյան միջավայրում ապրող հայ գրողի մասին մտածելիս հիշեցի  Վիլյամ Սարոյանի  խոսքը. «Լեզուն, որով գրում եմ, անգլերեն է, միջավայրը, որ նկարագրում եմ, ամերիկյան է, բայց ոգին, որ ինձ մղում է գրելու, հայկական է»: Պարզ է, որ Հայաստանից դուրս բնակվող մեկն է գրել այս պատմվածքը, բայց թե ինչով այն պիտի հետաքրքրեր հայկական մրցույթին, այդպես էլ պարզ չէր, քանի որ հայերեն միայն լեզուն էր, մնացածը՝ օտար էին ու, օտար լինելով էլ, ոչ այնքան լավ ներկայացված, ապրված, որ հետաքրքրեին:
Բայց հիմա, քանզի գիտեմ, թե ով է հեղինակը, գիտեմ նաև, որ ինքը լավ էլ հայկական ոգով տարբեր պատմվածքների հեղինակ է, որտեղ ներկայացված է նաև հայի հայացքը, ու միայն մի պատմվածքի հիման վրա չի կարելի նման եզրահանգում անել (սա թող դաս լինի ինձ, որ մյուսներին ավելի համակողմանի գնահատեմ, բայց և դժվար է լինելու):
Հիմա գրեմ վերջնական կարծիքս.
Պատմվածքն ունի հստակ կառուցվածք, հեղինակը լավ է տիրապետում գրին, չնայած որ բավական նման է 19-20-րդ դարերի ռեալիստական պատմվածքներին իր ձևով, բայց և ունի արդիականության տարրեր՝ հնարավորինս կարճ նկարագրություններ, ռեալիթի շոուներին անդրադարձ:
Հիմա անդրադառնամ կերպարներին, որոնք ցանկացած ստեղծագործության մեջ շատ կարևոր են ինձ համար: Քանի որ գետնանցումներում, կամուրջների տակ ապրող մարդկանց թեման քննարկվել է նաև ռոմատիկական ու ռեալիստական ժամանակաշրջանների գործերում, ապա այս հերոսներին եթե համեմատենք նրանց հետ, տարբերությունը զգալի կլինի, քանի որ «Անցում»-ի հերոսները այլ լույսի տակ են երևում՝ անտուն ու դրանից դարդ չսարքող, այսինքն՝ նախընտրողական սկզբունքն է գործում այստեղ: Բայց, ի տարբերություն մյուս պատմվածքների հերոսների, որոնք տարբեր ժամանաշրջաններում դարձել են կոլորիտ ներկայացնող գործեր ու հիմա վերածվել դասական արժեքների՝ Վիկտոր Հյուգո՝ «Թշվառներ»,  Մաքսիմ Գորկի՝ «Հատակում», Չեխով՝ «Աղքատը», Ռեյ Բրեդբերի՝ «Օ'Քոննել կամուրջի աղքատը» և այլ գործեր, «Անցում»-ի հերոսները ինձ՝ որպես ընթերցողի բացարձակ անտարբեր թողեցին: Տեսե՛ք, այն մյուս ստեղծագործություններում ես սիրում, կարեկցում կամ ատում, զզվում էի նման հերոսներից, այնքան կենդանի էին նրանք, որ մոտս տարբեր զգացումներ էին առաջացնում, անգամ եթե նշածս բուռն զգացումները չլինեին էլ, ապա գոնե  լիովին զգում էի նրանց ոչ միայն ներկայությունը, այլև ապրումները: «Անցում»-ում հեղինակը լավ դիտարկող է, սակայն կարծես չի մտել հերոսների մաշկի մեջ, չի զգացել, չի ապրել այն, ինչ նկարագրել է: Ճիշտ է՝ շատ դրական է, որ հեղինակը կարողացել է որսալ նման կերպարների իր շրջապատում ու տեղին ներկայացնել (չնայած իրենք բնավ հայկական իրականության, կամ գոնե իմ տեսած, լսած իրականության հետ կապ չունեն, սակայն սա ես դիտարկում եմ մի արտասահմանյան հեղինակի պատմվածք, որը ես պատահաբար կարող էի կարդալ, ինչպես անում եմ շատ այլ արտասահմանցի գրողների դեպքում), բայց ես՝ որպես ընթերցող, չազդվեցի կերպարներից, չզգացի իրենց ապրումները, նրանք ինձ անտարբեր թողեցին: Հա, գուցե դա ՝ որպես ընթերցողի միայն իմ խնդիրն է, սակայն ես էլ այստեղ հենց միայն իմ կարծիքն եմ գրում: ՃՃ
Հիմա, քանի որ գիտեմ հեղինակին, չեմ կարող ավելի չընդհանրացնել խոսքս: ԱԽր, այս հեղինակը այլ գործերում կարողացել է լավ էլ ինձ հուզող կերպարներ ստեղծել: 
Ես գտա Այվիի՝ վերջին մրցույթներից մեկին ներկայացրած գործը՝ Չակ Պալանիկի ոճով, այ, դրա հերոսին/ներին ինքը բավական տակնուվրա է արել, քրքրել է, շատ հավես ոճով է գրել, ամենամանրուք բաները, որ կարող են հոգաբանական այս կամ այն կերպ ազդեցություն ունենալ, մարդը օգտագործել է: Բայց այս՝ «Անցում» պատմվածքի հերոսների մասին նույնը ասել չեմ կարող: Չնայած Պալանիկը շատ ավելի զզվեցնող է  գրում, համ էլ շատ ավելի լարված վիճակում է պահում ընթերցողին, բայց այնտեղի հերոսներն ստացված էին, պետք էր աշխատել սյուժեի կամ կառուցվածքի վրա. լիովին Պալանիկ դառնալու համար պակասում էր «շունչը պահած կարդալու» վիճակ ստեղծելու հմտությունը:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.04.2014), Smokie (10.04.2014), Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Նայի, դու էդքան պնդում էիր, որ մրցույթը բաց լինի, թատրոնից էիր խոսում, բայց հենց ինքդ այ սենց գրառում ես անում:


Եթե բաց լիներ, մարդ կարող էր ավելի ազատ գրել:
Բայց հիմա փակ է, ու պիտի մնալ նեյտրալի մեջ:

Ու էդ ասածիս մեջ ոչ մի բառ հորինված չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Մրցույթի պայմաններում թեմայի կամ որևէ այլ բանի սահմանափակում չի եղել. գրել եմ էն, ինչ էդ պահին եղել է մտքիս մեջ ու աչքիս առաջ:
Արտահայտվելիս մնացել եմ փակ մրցույթի կանոնների մեջ:

Նորից եմ խնդրում դադարեցնել չարախոսությունը ու փակել թեման:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

Այվի ջան, կներես, չարախոսություն ասելով դու իմ գրա՞ծն էլ նկատի ունեիր: Եթե այո, ապա կզարմանամ, քանի որ այնտեղ դրանից մի գրամ անգամ չկար:
Ես գրել եմ այն, ինչ զգացել եմ առաջին անգամ կարդալիս, և ապա ավելացրել այն, ինչ զգացել եմ վերընթերցելիս՝ հաստատ իմանալով նաև հեղինակին: Ու կարող եմ հաստատ ասել, որ քո ու գործերիդ նկատմամբ շատ լավ եմ տրամադրված, որովհետև ուղղակի մանկամտություն է անձնականացնել ստեղծագործությունը. իմ վերլուծության մեջ, իմ կարծիքով, որևէ կողմնակալ բան չի եղել:

----------


## Ingrid

Շուտով կդնեմ նաև մյուս գործերի մասին կարծիքներս: Ասեմ, որ երևում է՝ ստացված մրցույթ է: Գործերը բավական հաջող են գրված՝ համեմատած շատ այլ մրցույթների ու անգամ Հավաքածուի իմ հետևած որոշների: ԱՅնպես որ հեղինակներին ավելի դժվար մրցություն է սպասվում: Ուղղակի լավն այն է, որ պարտվողները (չնայած այս դեպքում դա շատ հարաբերական է, քանի որ հիմնականում լավ գործեր են, ճաշակին էլ ընկեր չկա) պարտվելու են լավագույն գործերին: ՃՃՃ
Շնորհավորում եմ Դավիթ, լավ մրցույթ է ստացվել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Անցումներ*
Չկա-չկա, ես էլ գրեմ: 
Տեխնիկապես ահագին լավ գրված գործ ա, շոշափում ա բավական սուր թեմա, բայց էստեղ կերպարները թղթից են, ստերեոտիպային (երևի մենակ էն տղամարդն էր մի քիչ շոշափելի): Ինչ խոսք, չեմ բացառում, որ հեղինակը հենց էդպես էլ ցանկացել ա նրանց ստեղծել: Ամեն դեպքում, դրա արդյունքում գործը չի հուզում, երբ ավարտում ես, ասում ես՝ հա, մթոմ ի՞նչ: Լավ իմանալով Ռիփին ու իրա կյանքը՝ պիտի մտածեի, որ ինքն իրեն հուզող թեմայով ա գրել, ինքը դրա մեջ ա, լավ ընկալում ա, բայց ստեղծագործությունից դա չի երևում: Էնպիսի զգացողություն ա առաջացնում, որ հեղինակը գրել ա մի միջավայրի մասին, որից հեչ տեղյակ չի (չնայած էլի եմ կրկնում, լավ գիտեմ, որ տեղյակ ա): Ու եթե կայարանի անունը չգուգլեի, չհայտնաբերեի, որ դա Մյունխենում ա, գուցե նույնիսկ հավատայի, որ Հայաստանում նստած ինչ-որ մեկն ա դա գրել:

----------

Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> *Անցումներ*
> Չկա-չկա, ես էլ գրեմ: 
> Տեխնիկապես ահագին լավ գրված գործ ա, շոշափում ա բավական սուր թեմա, բայց էստեղ կերպարները թղթից են, ստերեոտիպային (երևի մենակ էն տղամարդն էր մի քիչ շոշափելի): Ինչ խոսք, չեմ բացառում, որ հեղինակը հենց էդպես էլ ցանկացել ա նրանց ստեղծել: Ամեն դեպքում, դրա արդյունքում գործը չի հուզում, երբ ավարտում ես, ասում ես՝ հա, մթոմ ի՞նչ: Լավ իմանալով Ռիփին ու իրա կյանքը՝ պիտի մտածեի, որ ինքն իրեն հուզող թեմայով ա գրել, ինքը դրա մեջ ա, լավ ընկալում ա, բայց ստեղծագործությունից դա չի երևում: Էնպիսի զգացողություն ա առաջացնում, որ հեղինակը գրել ա մի միջավայրի մասին, որից հեչ տեղյակ չի (չնայած էլի եմ կրկնում, լավ գիտեմ, որ տեղյակ ա): Ու եթե կայարանի անունը չգուգլեի, չհայտնաբերեի, որ դա Մյունխենում ա, գուցե նույնիսկ հավատայի, որ Հայաստանում նստած ինչ-որ մեկն ա դա գրել:


Վայ, Բյուր, հլա մի քիչ վերև նայիր, ես էլ համարյա նույն բանն եմ գրել: ՃՃՃՃ

----------


## Ուլուանա

*3. «Թարսի բան»*

*Դրականը*
Գրագետ էր գրված։ Պատկերավոր հատվածներ կային։ Հետաքրքիր էր նաև հիսունին մոտ տարիքի կնոջ մտքերն ու զգացողությունները ներկայացնելու գաղափարը։

*Բացասականը*
Շատ ջանջալ էր կարդացվում, ոչ սահուն։ Չէի հասկանում՝ որտեղ են ավարտվում պատմողի մտորումները, որտեղ են սկսվում խոսակցությունները։ Մի խոսքով՝ էս առումով կարգին շիլաշփոթ էր, առնվազն ինձ համար։ Ու չես հասկանում՝ ուր է տանում. անընդհատ թռիչքներ մի մտքից դեպի լրիվ ուրիշ միտք, ամեն ինչից մի քիչ–մի քիչ։ Մի տեսակ ոնց որ եղած ֆորատի մեջ չտեղավորվող լիքը գաղափարներ, որ հեղինակը փորձել է ամեն գնով ներառել, բայց կուռ ամբողջություն չի ստացվել։ Մտքերից ոչ մեկը կարծես բավականաչափ չի զարգանում, որ էական բան ասի։

Ի դեպ, խոսակցությունների ոճն ինձ սովետական շրջանի հայկական ֆիլմերն էր հիշեցնում։ Մի տեսակ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում մեր ժամանակներում էդպիսի խոսելաոճ։ Երևի ավելորդ պաթոս կար ինչ–որ, դրանից էր, չգիտեմ։

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*4. «Անցումներ»*

*Դրականը*
Հմուտ, սահուն գրված գործ էր։ Շարադրանքը՝ սահուն ու ճշգրիտ, առանց որևէ ավելորդության։ Ամեն ինչը ճիշտ տեղում։ Գունեղ, համուհոտով պատկերներ, հումորն էլ տեղը։ Մի պատկերից մյուսի անցումը հետաքրքիր էր. կինո նայելու զգացողություն էր առաջացնում։ Ռիալիթի շոուների ծաղրը լավն էր։

*Բացասականը*
Ինչ–որ բան խանգարում է, որ ավարտուն, լավ գործ համարեմ։ Մի տեսակ համոզիչ չէր որպես իրականություն։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ նկարագրվածն առանց էդ էլ շատերի համար անծանոթ իրականություն է, երևի լավ կլիներ՝ կերպարների վրա մի քիչ ավելի շատ zoom արվեր, որ իրական երևային։  Էսպես ոնց որ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ու սիրուն արված նկարներ են, եռաչափի չեն ձգում։ Հերոսների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք առանձնապես չի առաջանում։ Բարբարան, օրինակ, ինձ համար լրիվ մուլտիկային կերպար էր՝ իրականության հետ ոչ մի կերպ չկապվող։ Մենակ Մուֆասան էր ինչ–որ չափով շոշափելի ու համակրանք ներշնչող, բայց նույնիսկ իր մասին կնախընտրեի մի քիչ ավելին իմանալ։ 

Վերջաբանի հետ կապված մի քիչ անորոշության մեջ եմ։ Մի կողմից մտածում եմ, որ կարող էր ավելի հետաքրքիր մի բան լինել, թեկուզև կարճ, անսպասելի։ Մյուս կողմից՝ գուցե նպատակն ընդամենը ցույց տալն էր, որ Մուֆասան, թեև անտուն թափառական է, բայց իրականում ո՛չ անօրինական ներգաղթած է, ո՛չ էլ որևէ մեկից ինչ–որ օգնություն ակնկալող։ Բայց քանի որ նրա ակնկալիքների բացակայության մասին ակնարկ արվել էր պատմվածքի հենց ամենասկզբում, ինձ թվում է՝ արժեր, որ վերջաբանը մի քիչ ավելի շատ բան ավելացներ արդեն եղածին։

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Smokie (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> *3. «Թարսի բան»*
> 
> *Դրականը*
> Գրագետ էր գրված։ Պատկերավոր հատվածներ կային։ Հետաքրքիր էր նաև հիսունին մոտ տարիքի կնոջ մտքերն ու զգացողությունները ներկայացնելու գաղափարը։
> 
> *Բացասականը*
> Շատ ջանջալ էր կարդացվում, ոչ սահուն։ Չէի հասկանում՝ որտեղ են ավարտվում պատմողի մտորումները, որտեղ են սկսվում խոսակցությունները։ Մի խոսքով՝ էս առումով կարգին շիլաշփոթ էր, առնվազն ինձ համար։ Ու չես հասկանում՝ ուր է տանում. անընդհատ թռիչքներ մի մտքից դեպի լրիվ ուրիշ միտք, ամեն ինչից մի քիչ–մի քիչ։ Մի տեսակ ոնց որ եղած ֆորատի մեջ չտեղավորվող լիքը գաղափարներ, որ հեղինակը փորձել է ամեն գնով ներառել, բայց կուռ ամբողջություն չի ստացվել։ Մտքերից ոչ մեկը կարծես բավականաչափ չի զարգանում, որ էական բան ասի։
> 
> Ի դեպ, խոսակցությունների ոճն ինձ սովետական շրջանի հայկական ֆիլմերն էր հիշեցնում։ Մի տեսակ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում մեր ժամանակներում էդպիսի խոսելաոճ։ Երևի ավելորդ պաթոս կար ինչ–որ, դրանից էր, չգիտեմ։


Անուլ ջան, հասկանում եմ, որ որպես մրցույթի գործ, պետք չէր ուղարկել նման՝ ուշադրություն պահանջող պատմվածք, բայց և ընդունում եմ, որ կային մշակելու տեղեր, ինչը և արդեն արել եմ:
Եթե դեմ չեք լինի, ես կարող եմ նոր՝ մշակված, բավական կրճատ տարբերակն այստեղ դնել՝ որպես մեկնաբանություն, կամ եթե խնդրեմ, որ մոդերատորն անի (քանի որ իմ այդ պատմվածքն սկզբից էլ դուրս եկավ մրցութային կարգից իմ խնդրանքով), դուք կարդաք նոր տարբերակը:

----------


## Ingrid

5. ՎԱԶՔ

Է-ով գրել, թե՞ ա-ով. Հեղինակը լիովին չի կողմնորոշվել, օրինակ՝ նույն նախադասության մեջ գրել է «էդ» և «այդքան» բառերը: Կամ՝ «էդ, էդքան», կամ՝ «այդ, այդքան»:
Նախ՝ վերնագիրը այնքան էլ չէր համապատասխանում իմաստին: Կար որոշ իմաստով վազք, բայց մի՞թե դա էր հիմնականը:
Կրկին փորձ է արվել ստեղծելու հոգեբանական պատմվածք: Կան նուրբ պահերի նկարագրություններ, հեղինակն ստիպում է հավատալ իր գրածին: Սակայն խոհերի նկարագրությունների մեջ պրիմիտիվություն կամ գոնե շատ պարզեցում կա:Ոչ թե զգացումներն են պարզ, այլ դրանց ներկայացնելու ձևը: Ճիշտ է՝ թեման նոր չէ, բայց ինքը մի ահագին բարդ աշխարհ է: Այդ ամենի միջով հեշտ չէ անցնելը: «Վազք»-ի հեղինակն էլ գիտի այդ մասին, ինքը հենց էլ ուզել է ցույց տալ հոգեվիճակի փոփոխությունները. դա արել է ակնարկների, հիշողությունների միջոցով: Բայց ոչ այնքան պրոֆեսիոնալ, որ պատմվածքը ձեռք բերի արժանի արժեքը: Եթե այս հեղինակը նոր է սկսել հոգեբանական պատմվածքներ գրել, հասկանալի է, վատ չի ստացվել, իսկ եթե արդեն այդ ոլորտում փորձ ունի, ապա այս մեկը գրելու համար պետք էր ավելի շատ պատրաստվել, ներքին հակասությունների բարդագույն կծիկը հնարավորինս պրոֆեսինալ ներկայացնելու համար

----------


## Ingrid

> *4. «Անցումներ»*
> 
> *Դրականը*
> Հմուտ, սահուն գրված գործ էր։ Շարադրանքը՝ սահուն ու ճշգրիտ, առանց որևէ ավելորդության։ Ամեն ինչը ճիշտ տեղում։ Գունեղ, համուհոտով պատկերներ, հումորն էլ տեղը։ Մի պատկերից մյուսի անցումը հետաքրքիր էր. կինո նայելու զգացողություն էր առաջացնում։ Ռիալիթի շոուների ծաղրը լավն էր։
> 
> *Բացասականը*
> Ինչ–որ բան խանգարում է, որ ավարտուն, լավ գործ համարեմ։ Մի տեսակ համոզիչ չէր որպես իրականություն։ Հաշվի առնելով, որ նկարագրվածն առանց էդ էլ շատերի համար անծանոթ իրականություն է, երևի լավ կլիներ՝ կերպարների վրա մի քիչ ավելի շատ zoom արվեր, որ իրական երևային։  Էսպես ոնց որ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ու սիրուն արված նկարներ են, եռաչափի չեն ձգում։ Հերոսների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունք առանձնապես չի առաջանում։ Բարբարան, օրինակ, ինձ համար լրիվ մուլտիկային կերպար էր՝ իրականության հետ ոչ մի կերպ չկապվող։ Մենակ Մուֆասան էր ինչ–որ չափով շոշափելի ու համակրանք ներշնչող, բայց նույնիսկ իր մասին կնախընտրեի մի քիչ ավելին իմանալ։ 
> 
> Վերջաբանի հետ կապված մի քիչ անորոշության մեջ եմ։ Մի կողմից մտածում եմ, որ կարող էր ավելի հետաքրքիր մի բան լինել, թեկուզև կարճ, անսպասելի։ Մյուս կողմից՝ գուցե նպատակն ընդամենը ցույց տալն էր, որ Մուֆասան, թեև անտուն թափառական է, բայց իրականում ո՛չ անօրինական ներգաղթած է, ո՛չ էլ որևէ մեկից ինչ–որ օգնություն ակնկալող։ Բայց քանի որ նրա ակնկալիքների բացակայության մասին ակնարկ արվել էր պատմվածքի հենց ամենասկզբում, ինձ թվում է՝ արժեր, որ վերջաբանը մի քիչ ավելի շատ բան ավելացներ արդեն եղածին։


Կներեք, էստեղ պատահաբար եմ շնորհակալություն դրել, ուզւոմ էի վերևի՝ իմ գործի մասին Ուլուանայի ասածին շնորհակալությւոն դնել, ստացվեց, որ սրան դրեցի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Դե որ որոշել եք էսպիսի մեթոդներով շարժվել, չնայած`Բյուրի մեղավորություններ, որ Այվին ինքնաբացահայտվեց, ես մրցույթը բացում եմ և հեղինակներրի անունները հրապարակում:

----------


## Ingrid

> Դե որ որոշել եք էսպիսի մեթոդներով շարժվել, չնայած`Բյուրի մեղավորություններ, որ Այվին ինքնաբացահայտվեց, ես մրցույթը բացում եմ և հեղինակներրի անունները հրապարակում:


Բայց նման բան անելու համար նորից պիտի քվեարկություն լինի, թե չէ պարզ չէ, միգուցե մյուս հեղինակները նման պայմաններին համաձայն չեն:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բայց նման բան անելու համար նորից պիտի քվեարկություն լինի, թե չէ պարզ չէ, միգուցե մյուս հեղինակները նման պայմաններին համաձայն չեն:


Tough love, լավ գործը կգնահատվի:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Rhayader (20.08.2017)

----------


## Ingrid

6. <ՍԿԱԼՊ>

Շատ լավ համեմատություններ կան պատմվածքում, սակայն երբեմն մի նախադասության կամ իրար հաջորդող նախադասություններում դրանց առատությունը խանգարում են պատմվածքի սահուն ընթացքին:
Սկայպի դերն իրականում ժամանակակից աշխարհում այնքան  է մեծացել, որ թե հարսանիք են անում, թե թաղում: Բայց էն շարունակությունը մի տեսակ մանրացնում էր եղածը, ասվածն արդեն բավական էր, պետք չէր շարունակել: <Հրանուշը ստիպված եղավ սենյակում անիմաստ պտտվել` ձևացնելով, թե ամուսնու մեծադիր նկարին է ուզում մոտիկից նայել, խոսել նրա կենդանի հայցքի հետ>: Այս տողից հետո ամեն ինչ ավելի քան պարզ էր, շարունակությունը, ճիշտ է, ավելացնում է ողբերգականի երգիծական մասը, բայց և շատ է մանրացնում, ինչն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելորդ էր:

----------


## Ingrid

Դե, դուք գիտեք:

----------


## Ingrid

> Tough love, լավ գործը կգնահատվի:


Դե, դուք գիտեք:

----------


## Ingrid

7. Ոստիկանը

Սյուժեն հետաքրքիր էր, սակայն խիտ էր գրված: Գրելաոճի վրա ավելի մեծ աշխատանքի կարիք էր զգացվում: Ծանր էր կարդացվում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դե, դուք գիտեք:



Դու էլ ես բացահայտված:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> Դու էլ ես բացահայտված:


Դավիթ, չհասկացա, թե ինչը նկատի ունես:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դավիթ, չհասկացա, թե ինչը նկատի ունես:


Նկատի ունեմ, որ բոլորը գիտեն, թե որ գործն ես գրել:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

Վազք


Վերնագիրը հետաքրքրեց ու հող էր նախապատրաստում մի յուրօրինակ բան տեսնելու, այնինչ նորից տիրեց հիասթափություն. տեսանելի էր մտքի կրկնություն: Հեղինակը նշում է ինչը, բայց չի խոսում ինչո՞ւ-ի մասին:Առաջնային պլան մղում է փաստը, բայց դրա ներկայացմամբ ոչնչի չի ձգտում, գրողի համար այն միջոց չի դառնում: Կեղծ է  պատմվածքի հիմնական  գաղափարի արտահայտման   կեպը, որով հեղիանկը ցանականում է ցույց տալ կյանքի ճշմարտությունը:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Դե որ որոշել եք էսպիսի մեթոդներով շարժվել, չնայած`Բյուրի մեղավորություններ, որ Այվին ինքնաբացահայտվեց, ես մրցույթը բացում եմ և հեղինակներրի անունները հրապարակում:


Կարծում այդոես սխալ կլինի, որովհետև մարդիկ փակ մրցույթի են ուղարկել: Բաց լինելու դեպքում գուցե չուղարկեին: Այվին ինքն է բացահայտվել, Այվիի գրառումները ուշադիր կարդացողի աչքից դա չի վրիպի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե որ որոշել եք էսպիսի մեթոդներով շարժվել, չնայած`Բյուրի մեղավորություններ, որ Այվին ինքնաբացահայտվեց, ես մրցույթը բացում եմ և հեղինակներրի անունները հրապարակում:


Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, Դավ։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ Այվիին սենց թե նենց բոլորն էլ կճանաչեին, եթե, իհարկե, ոչ ակումբցի ու մրցույթին առաջին անգամ մասնակցող մարդ չլինի ընթերցողը։ Իսկ Ինգրիդի տարբերակի քվեները, մեկ ա, չեն հաշվվելու, չէ՞, քանի որ անձամբ ա ինքնաբացահայտվել։ Տենց չէի՞ր որոշել։

----------


## Դավիթ

Օկ, քանի որ 2 հեղինակ արդեն բացահայտված են, ինքնաբացահայտումը թողնում եմ հեղինակների հայեցողությանը: Ինքնաբացահայտվելու դեպքում էլ չեք տուգանվի ձայների 50 տոկոսը կրճատելով:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ռիփ, կարծում եմ, որ էստեղ խնդիրն էնքան էն չի, որ պատմվածքը նենց ես գրել, որ միանգամից էրևում ա դու ես, չնայած նախորդ մրցույթներում ինձ բազմիցս քննադատել են «ինքնաբացահայտման» համար, թե ինչ ա դեպքերն Ամստերդամում էին տեղի ունենում կամ հոգեբուժական թեմա կար, դեռ մի բան էլ Չուկն առաջարկում էր խստացնել ինքնաբացահայտման չափանիշները, նենց, որ հեղինակի կենսագրական տվյալներ չլինեն գործի մեջ և այլն, ու անդուր ա, որ փաստորեն երկակի ստանդարտներ են գործում, մեկին կարելի ա տենց գրել, մյուսին՝ չէ: Ամեն դեպքում, դա կոնկրետ ինձ չի զայրացնում, որովհետև ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ասում:
> 
> Ինձ (ու երևի Էննային էլ) կոնկրետ զայրացրել ա քո այ էս գրառումը (ես էլ դրանից բորբոքվեցի, մտա գրեցի, մինչև էդ սուսուփուս հետևում էի ու գիտեի, որ կոնկրետ գործի հեղինակը դու ես): 
> 
> 
> Նայի, դու էդքան պնդում էիր, որ մրցույթը բաց լինի, թատրոնից էիր խոսում, բայց հենց ինքդ այ սենց գրառում ես անում:


Բյուր, ես էլ որ էդ գրառումը կարդացի, սկզբում ջղայնացա, ոնց որ դիտմամբ արած լինի, որ, իբր, չթողեցիք բաց լինի, ես էլ սենց կանեմ։ Բայց հետո մտածեցի. իսկ ո՞նց պիտի էդ տարբերակի մասին կարծիք գրեր, որ ճիշտ լիներ. դներ գովե՞ր, թե՞ փնովեր։ Թե՞ ձևացներ, որ չգիտի, որ ինքն ա գրել ու փորձեր լրիվ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք գրել։ Այսինքն՝ գրել ա հնարավորինս չեզոք ձևով, նենց, որ իրան ճանաչողները կհասկանան, որ իրանն ա (չնայած սենց թե նենց հասկացած էին լինելու առանց դրա), բայց չիմացողները դժվար թե հասկանան։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում. եթե մարդը չի ուզում ձևացնել, ո՞նց կարող ա գրել իր տարբերակի մասին, որ միաժամանակ ոչ ոք գլխի չընկնի, որ ինքն ա հեղինակը։ 

Կարող ա՝ սխալ եմ մտածում։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, Դավ։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ Այվիին սենց թե նենց բոլորն էլ կճանաչեին, եթե, իհարկե, ոչ ակումբցի ու մրցույթին առաջին անգամ մասնակցող մարդ չլինի ընթերցողը։ Իսկ Ինգրիդի տարբերակի քվեները, մեկ ա, չեն հաշվվելու, չէ՞, քանի որ անձամբ ա ինքնաբացահայտվել։ Տենց չէի՞ր որոշել։



Ան ջան, Ինգրիդի գործը դժվար թե միավոր հավաքի, ինչպես ես հասկացա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, Ինգրիդի գործը դժվար թե միավոր հավաքի, ինչպես ես հասկացա:


Դե, չես կարող ասել։ Էս պահին որ նայում ես քվեարկությանը, տարբերակները մեծ մասը զրո ձայն ունի։

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Բյուր, ես էլ որ էդ գրառումը կարդացի, սկզբում ջղայնացա, ոնց որ դիտմամբ արած լինի, որ, իբր, չթողեցիք բաց լինի, ես էլ սենց կանեմ։ Բայց հետո մտածեցի. իսկ ո՞նց պիտի էդ տարբերակի մասին կարծիք գրեր, որ ճիշտ լիներ. դներ գովե՞ր, թե՞ փնովեր։ Թե՞ ձևացներ, որ չգիտի, որ ինքն ա գրել ու փորձեր լրիվ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք գրել։ Այսինքն՝ գրել ա հնարավորինս չեզոք ձևով, նենց, որ իրան ճանաչողները կհասկանան, որ իրանն ա (չնայած սենց թե նենց հասկացած էին լինելու առանց դրա), բայց չիմացողները դժվար թե հասկանան։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում. եթե մարդը չի ուզում ձևացնել, ո՞նց կարող ա գրել իր տարբերակի մասին, որ միաժամանակ ոչ ոք գլխի չընկնի, որ ինքն ա հեղինակը։ 
> 
> Կարող ա՝ սխալ եմ մտածում։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ։


Փակ օղակ է, Ան։ Երբ ուղիղ ես գրում, ասում են՝ բացահայտեցիր քեզ, երբ գրում ես թաքնված, ասում են՝ թատրոն։
Ու ես ոնց որ թե էդ օղակի մեջ եմ հայտնվել։
Բայց մտածում եմ, այնուամենայնիվ, ահագին չեզոք եմ արտահայտվել, որ ոչ բացահայտում լինի, ոչ թատրոն։
Չգիտեմ, ինչից էս ալիքը բարձրացավ։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Իրականում մտածում եմ, պատճառը գիտեմ։
Ոմանք մտածում են, որ հատուկ եմ էնպիսի բաներ գրում, որ ինձ ճանաչեն ու գովեն, քվեարկեն և այլն։ 
Ու որ գրածս իրականում բանի պետք չի։
Համենայնդեպս, հիմա անոնիմ էդպիսի գրություններ եմ ստանում։

Հետաքրքիր է, իհարկե, որ էդպիսի կարծիք կա։
Բայց թե ինչու են անոնիմ գրում, էդ հասկանալի չի։ Չնայած երևի էդ էլ կարելի է հասկանալ։
Ինչևէ, չգիտեի, որ կարող եմ մարդկանց մոտ էսպիսի ալիք առաջացնել։

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Չգիտեմ, ինչից էս ալիքը բարձրացավ։_

1,Էկա առնվազն 15 հոգու նեղացնելու. անկապ մրցույթ ա:

2.Ու մեկ էլ ինձ ներվայնացնում ա էն, որ թատրոնից էդքան բողոքողը ինքն ա դրել, թատրոն սարքել, իրա գործի մասին էլ նենց ա խոսում, իբր ինքը չի գրել, «իմ կարծիքով սենց ա, նենց ա» ա ասում: Ու ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ ինքը չի էլ փորձել թաքցնել, որ գործի հեղինակն ինքն ա: Ասենք էլ ով պիտի Մյունխենում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերով գործ ներկայացներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ֆմ-ում տեսա :Smile:  Պիպլ, ռելաքս:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժող, թարգեք հա:
Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչ տգեղ են կողքից նայվում էս բազարները: Մարդիկ գործերը կարդալու տեղը ռազբիրատներ կարդալով են ընկած:
Կամաց-կամաց Հավաքածուն Ակումբում անցկացնելը կորցնում ա իր երբեմնի նպատակահարմարությունն ու հավես, զուտ գրական քննարկման մթնոլորտը:

----------

ivy (10.04.2014), Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ժող, թարգեք հա:
> Չեք պատկերացնի՝ ինչ տգեղ են կողքից նայվում էս բազարները: Մարդիկ գործերը կարդալու տեղը ռազբիրատներ կարդալով են ընկած:
> Կամաց-կամաց Հավաքածուն Ակումբում անցկացնելը կորցնում ա իր երբեմնի նպատակահարմարությունն ու հավես, զուտ գրական քննարկման մթնոլորտը:


Գալ, սա վերջին Հավաքածու մրցույթն ա, թե ակումբում, թե ընդհանուր:

----------


## ivy

Ինչից սենց չարացան մարդիկ։ 
Տխրեցի ես շատ։

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, սա վերջին Հավաքածու մրցույթն ա, թե ակումբում, թե ընդհանուր:


Ցավում եմ Դավ ջան... հուսով եմ՝ էս անդուր իրավիճակը չի պատճառը:
Ինքը շատ լավ բան էր ժամանակին, գրող ակումբցիքին ու դրսից մասնակցողներին միավորող:
Կռիվներն էլ մենակ գրածի որակի, լավ ու վատ լինելու պատճառով էին լինում...

Եկեք փորձենք գոնե էսօրվանից սկսած հետ բերել էդ հավես մթնոլորտը ու Դավիթի արած գործը գնահատել:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Peace (10.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014), Դավիթ (10.04.2014), Ուլուանա (10.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Արէա

> Գալ, սա վերջին Հավաքածու մրցույթն ա, թե ակումբում, թե ընդհանուր:


Լավ չի: Հեչ լավ չի:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ, սա վերջին Հավաքածու մրցույթն ա, թե ակումբում, թե ընդհանուր:


R u serious?

----------

Smokie (11.04.2014), Դավիթ (10.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մի բանում եմ մեղավոր, որ մասնակցած չլինելով՝ հավես չունեի կարդալու ու քննարկելու, բայց որոշեցի, որ կանեմ, թեկուզ մի քիչ էս ամենն իր նպատակին ծառայեցնելու համար:

Նենց որ, մի հատ բոլորդ հավաքեք ձեզ ու ով դեռ չի կարդացել ու կարծիք գրել՝ անցեք գործի:
Գնացի կարդալու:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), ivy (10.04.2014), Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

8. Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...


Ավելի շատ պատմում է, քան ներկայացնում: Ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե դրվագները, որոշ ակնարկներ իրենք խոսեին իրենց մասին, ոչ թե հեղինակն այդքան պարզ ամեն ինչ ծամեր, դներ ընթերցողի բերանը:

----------


## Ingrid

9. ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏՔԸ
Հենց սկիզբից ծանր է կարդացվում, հերոսի գործողություններն հենց սկզբից չեն հետաքրքրում:
Հիմա հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու մրցույթներին խառը, ներքին շերտեր պարունակող գործ չի կարելի ուղարկել, որովհետև այստեղ տասնհինգ գործ կա, հերթով կարդում ես և ցանկանում ես, որ հենց առաջին անգամ կարդալուց գործը քեզ տանի, գոնե եղած շերտերից մեկն այնքնա հասկանալի լինի, որ ուզես մինչև վերջ կարդալ ու գուցե և ընթացքում բացահայտել մյուսները: 
Բայց կարդացի մինչև վերջ՚: հետաքրքիր դրվագներ կային, «լռության հետք»-ն էլ գեղեցիկ էր ասված, բայց միայն այդքանը:

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒրեմն մի բան ասեմ: Կիրակի օրը մորս քառասունքն էր: Մեմֆիսից առանց կանգնելու քշել եմ Լոս, շուտ լողացել ու եկեղեցի/գերզմանոց: Հետո էլ ծանր գլխով, խմած, 48 ժամ չքնած, նստել ու տարբերակներ եմ դրել  գրական բաժննում, որ հասցնենք, ժամանակին մրցույթը սկսենք: ՈՒ հաստատ մտքովս չեր անցնում, որ էսպիսի պահեր կլինեին երեկ ու այսօր:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> ՈՒրեմն մի բան ասեմ: Կիրակի օրը մորս քառասունքն էր: Մեմֆիսից առանց կանգնելու քշել եմ Լոս, շուտ լողացել ու եկեղեցի/գերզմանոց: Հետո էլ ծանր գլխով, խմած, 48 ժամ չքնած, նստել ու տարբերակներ եմ դրել  գրական բաժննում, որ հասցնենք, ժամանակին մրցույթը սկսենք: ՈՒ հաստատ մտքովս չեր անցնում, որ էսպիսի պահեր կլինեին երեկ ու այսօր:


Դավիթ ջան, հիմա բոլոր ընթերցող-հեղինակներովս եկեք փոխենք այս մրցույթի ընթացքը ու գրենք Միմիայն տարբերակների մասին:
Ես հենց հիմա այդ եմ անում:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Գալաթեա (10.04.2014), Դավիթ (10.04.2014), Ուլուանա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

10. Սեր առաջին համբույրից

Ճիշտ է՝ շատ դժվար է վերնագիր ընտրելը, բայց եթե պարոդիա չէ, ապա շատ սխալ է նման սերիալային վերնագիր ընտրելը պատմվածքի համար: «Դավիթը հանդիպել էր նրան սրճարանում, մոտ մեկ ամիս առաջ: ». մինչև այստեղ հանգիստ, սահուն ընթանում էր, այն հույսով, որ մի հետաքրքիր, անակնկալ լուծում կառաջարկի հեղինակը, սակայն դրանից հետո վիճակն ավելի վատացավ: Սկսվեց սերիալը: Գրելաոճի մեջ շարադրության հետ նմանություն է  զգացվում: Գեղարվեստական պատմվածք դառնալուց շատ հեռու է:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ*

Հա, ծանր բան ա երբ քո հետևից Շուռիկ են գոռում, ու հենց ռ-ով, ոնց որ իմ հետևից էին գոռում, երբ ակնոց էի դնում պուճուր ժամանակ  :Smile: 
Բարի, փափուկ պատմություն էր՝ ոչ էնքան հաջող շարադրված: 
Տեխնիկական պահերից: Չգիտեմ ինչի՝ չակերտով դրած ուսուցիչ բառը ներվայնացնում էր, հատկապես, որ կրկնվեց: Մի տեսակ նսեմացնում էր էդ բառի իմաստը... Ու էն, որ մեկ գրվում էր՝ Սիփան, մեկ՝ Սիփան-Շուրիկ: Հատկապես էն բանից հետո, երբ Անին հասկացավ, որ անտարբեր չէ Սիփանի նկատմամբ՝ երկակի անունն արդեն տարօրինակ էր նայվում: Սիրած մարդուդ տենց չես դիմի: Ու միջատների պահն էր մի քիչ չափն անցած՝ գործածման հաճախության պահով: Իրենց առաջին լավ երկրոդ վազքից հետո էդ նկարագրությունն արդեն համոզիչ չէր...կարելի էր այլ կերպ ներկայացնել էդ զգացողությունը: 

Նման կանխատեսելի ավարտներ ունեցող գործերը գոնե մի քիչ ավելի կրքով ա պետք գրել: Շատ սառն էր շարադրանքը: 
Նարեկի կերպարը շատ տիպիկ անտագոնիստային էր: Սիփանը լավն էր, Նարեկը վատը, Սիփանը խելացի էր, Նարեկը դեբիլ, Սիփանն աշխատասեր, Նարեկը պորտաբույծ...Տենց չի էլի իրական կյանքում: Էդ կարգի սև ու սպիտակ չի: 
Վերջին տողերն էլ ոնց որ ամբիոնից արտասանվեն... լրիվ օֆիցիալ ելույթի եզրափակման խոսք ա հիշեցնում: Ես տենց չէի ավարտի...

Խորքային չէր, շատ տեղ չի թողնում խոսելու, վիճելու, խորանալու: 
Բայց դե ընդհանուր տպավորությունը դրական էր: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

LisBeth (10.04.2014), Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Smokie (11.04.2014), Ուլուանա (10.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014), Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*2. Սովորական պատմություն*

Հա, իսկապես սովորական էր: 
Ծանր մանկություն, քարե խաղալիքներ, արդյունքում՝ խեղված կերպար, զսպված էմոցիաներ, տարօրինակ պահվածք ու էս ամբողջի հետևում մեկ այլ, հորինված կյանք: 
Սկիզբը կարելի էր ավելի կարճ կապել, հեղինակը շատ ա խորացել Վարսիկի նկարագրության պահով: Մի քանի նախադասությունից արդեն պարզ էր, որ վհուկ ա ներկայացվում:
Հարևանների պահը վատ չէր, համով էր նկարագրած, թեև շեղում էր Վարսիկի կերպարից: Չէր հասկացվում՝ ում վրա կենտրոնանաս: 

Վարսիկի նախկին կյանքում էր փաստորեն էդ ամենի գաղտնիքն ընկած: Հոր վերաբերմունքը, դաժանությունը, պատյան էին ստեղծել, որի մեջ էդ կինն իրեն փակել էր բոլորից: ՈՒ մենակ էն գաղտնի սենյակում էր իրեն թույլ տալիս ուրիշ մարդ լինել: Մի բան ա լավ, որ հեղինակը չէր գնացել էն ստանդարտ մտքի հետևից, որ դաժան, խոշտանգված մանկություն ունեցող մարդիկ սերիական մարդասպան կամ լավագույն դեպքում հոգեկան հիվանդ են դառում: Նա Վարսիկի ալտեր էգոն լուսավոր էր դարձրել, բոլոր չապրած էմոցիաներով լցված ու բարի... սիրուն էր էդ պահը:  
Ընտանիքի նկարն էլ պատահական չէր ուղիղ էն պստիկ սենյակի դռան առաջ կպցրած: Ինձ թվաց, որ Վարսիկը հորից մուռ էր հանում՝ էդ ամենը հենց իր քթի առաջ անելով: 

Բայց դե մարդը գիտի ինչ ա գրել  :Smile:  Սովորական պատմություն էր: Աչքի ընկնող բան չկար էդքան: Վերջում էլ պարզ էր, որ տենց մի բան լինելու ա: Ընթացքն էր հուշում:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Արմին* ջան, հաշվի առնելով, որ երրորդի հեղինակը գիտեմ, որ դու ես, կուզե՞ս գրեմ կարծիք, թե՞ շրջանցեմ քոնը:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Էս էլի հետ ընկա՞ :Sad:

----------


## ivy

> Դավիթ ջան, հիմա բոլոր ընթերցող-հեղինակներովս եկեք փոխենք այս մրցույթի ընթացքը ու գրենք Միմիայն տարբերակների մասին:
> Ես հենց հիմա այդ եմ անում:


Ինգրիդ, ահագին հետաքրքիր ես վերլուծում գործերը՝ համեմատություններով, զուգահեռներով: Միշտ ուշադիր կարդում եմ, զգացվում է, որ լայն գրական պաշարներ ունես:
Բայց քո ստեղծագործությունները շատ տարբերվում են քո վերլուծություններից: Մեծ կոնտարստ է թվում. ոնց որ նույն մարդը գրած չլինի: Համենայնդեպս, դա իմ ընկալումն է:
Ու դրա համար հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե քո գրածի մասին ևս մանրակրկիտ վերլուծություն գրեիր: «Թարսի բանը» նկատի ունեմ:
Շատ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդայի: Ու հաստատ ուրիշներն էլ:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (11.04.2014), Smokie (12.04.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*5. Վազք*

Դրականը
«Վազքի» զգացողությունը շոշափելի էր, լավ էր ներկայացված. ոնց որ հեղինակի հետ շորերս հավաքելիս լինեի, նույնիսկ շնչառությունն էի լսում։ Խառնիխուռը մտքերի շարանն էլ էր բնական, համոզիչ, իմ կարծիքով։

Բացասականը
Չափից դուրս խղճուկ ու անհույս է ներկայացված ընդամենը քառասուն տարեկան կինը. մազերը սպիտակած, կնճռոտված։ Ես յոթ տարուց քառասուն կլինեմ, ու հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում, որ կարող է՝ էդպիսի վիճակում լինեմ։ Երևում է՝ հեղինակն առավելագույնը քսան քանի տարեկան է, որ քառասունն իրեն էդքան հեռավոր ու զարհուրելի է պատկերանում։ Գոնե էդքան շատ չշեշտվեր էդ քառասուն տարեկանն ու ծերացած, կյանքն ավարտված լինելու «փաստը»։ 
Մի քիչ հավատալու չէր, որ էդպես հանկարծակի որոշեց հեռանալ տնից։ Համենայնդեպս, ամուսինը բավականաչափ վատը չէր ներկայացված, որ մտածես՝ լուրջ պատճառ ուներ հենց էդպես՝ առանց հրաժեշտի խոսքի, առանց բացատրության թողնել–գնալու։
Ոնց եմ զզվում էս <<>> «չակերտներից»  :Wacko: ։ Դրանք որ տեսնում եմ, ոնց որ մեկը չանչերն աչքս կոխի։ Հայերենում չակերտներն էս տեսքն ունեն. «»։ Խնդրում եմ գոնե հետագայի համար հաշվի առնել։ Նույնիսկ եթե ստեղնաշարի հետ կապված խնդիր կա էդ առումով (թեև չեմ պատկերացնում), կարելի է գոնե մի տեղից պատճենել։ 
Վերջն անհաջող էր։ Ինձ մի տեսակ խաբված զգացի։ 

Բայց էս մասն ինձ բացել էր.



> Իսկ եթե հիմա ներս մտնի ցմփոր քառասնամյա մի մարդ, բացի բերանը, փայլեն ոսկե ատամները: *Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե փայլեն ոսկե ատամները...*


Ասում ա՝ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե փայլեն ոսկե ատամները  :LOL: ։ Ամեն կարդալուց հիստերիկ ծիծաղ ա բռնում ինձ։
Չէ, բայց իրականում դուրս եկել ա էդ ատամների պահը  :Jpit: ։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> *Արմին* ջան, հաշվի առնելով, որ երրորդի հեղինակը գիտեմ, որ դու ես, կուզե՞ս գրեմ կարծիք, թե՞ շրջանցեմ քոնը:


Կուզեմ լսել կարծիքդ, Գալ ջան: Բայց քանի որ դրա վրա արդեն փոփոխություններ եմ արել, հիմա չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ չի՞ լինի, որ քեզ առանձին ուղարկեմ, կամ հենց էստեղ դնեմ նոր տարբերակը:

----------

Գալաթեա (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Գալ ինչ հավես ես վերլուծել Շուռիկը, մանավանդ ամբիոնի պահը լրիվ վ տոչկու, վերջում էլ ֆիրմեննի շնորհակալությունը հեղինակին:

----------

Smokie (12.04.2014), Գալաթեա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ, ահագին հետաքրքիր ես վերլուծում գործերը՝ համեմատություններով, զուգահեռներով: Միշտ ուշադիր կարդում եմ, զգացվում է, որ լայն գրական պաշարներ ունես:
> Բայց քո ստեղծագործությունները շատ տարբերվում են քո վերլուծություններից: Մեծ կոնտարստ է թվում. ոնց որ նույն մարդը գրած չլինի: Համենայնդեպս, դա իմ ընկալումն է:
> Ու դրա համար հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե քո գրածի մասին ևս մանրակրկիտ վերլուծություն գրեիր: «Թարսի բանը» նկատի ունեմ:
> Շատ մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդայի: Ու հաստատ ուրիշներն էլ:


Շատ ուրախ եմ կարծիքիդ համար, Հռիփսիմե ջան: Եթե հետաքրքրում է, ապա կփորձեմ վերլուծել:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կուզեմ լսել կարծիքդ, Գալ ջան: Բայց քանի որ դրա վրա արդեն փոփոխություններ եմ արել, հիմա չգիտեմ՝ ճիշտ չի՞ լինի, որ քեզ առանձին ուղարկեմ, կամ հենց էստեղ դնեմ նոր տարբերակը:


Լավ, արի ուզում ես՝ փոխված տարբերակին միանգամից անդրադառնամ  :Smile: 
Ակումբի ստեղծագործական բաժնում կդնե՞ս: 
Կարծում եմ՝ շատերին հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել՝ ոնց ես վրան աշխատել:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.04.2014), Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Փոքր դասամիջոցը սկսվեց նրանից որ տիգրանը էպիկ պայքար էր մղում աղվամազերի դեմ, հասել եմ կեսը էս տղան հլը չի թրաշվել պրծել: Ոնց որ բարոյախրատական էսսե գրված լինի, հետո միջով սյուժեի թելներ են զոռով խցկել, որ պատմվածք դառնա...

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> Լավ, արի ուզում ես՝ փոխված տարբերակին միանգամից անդրադառնամ 
> Ակումբի ստեղծագործական բաժնում կդնե՞ս: 
> Կարծում եմ՝ շատերին հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել՝ ոնց ես վրան աշխատել:


Ահա, Գալ ջան: http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...64#post2470664

----------

Գալաթեա (10.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ահա, Գալ ջան: http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...64#post2470664


Հեսա վիճահարույց Անցումների մասին գրեմ ու գնամ կարդամ, Արմին ջան:

----------

Ingrid (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

Հիմա փորձեմ վերլուծել «Թարսի բանը»: նախ՝ սեփական գործը անկողմնակալ վերլուծել կարող եմ գոնե մեկ տարի հետո, հիմա ինչքան էլ փորձեմ, լիովին չի ստացվելու, բայց...
Կյանքում հանդիպում են մանր դետալներ, որ մարդկանց մեջ բացահայտում են իրենց ներքին վախերը, թաքուն անգամ ենթագիտակցական մտքերը: Այս պատմվածքում երեք հերոսուհիներ են, որոնց միացոնղ միակ բանը բամբասանքն ու թեյն է: Իրենք իրականում տարբեր մարդիկ են: Ու եթե նորմալ է, որ երեսուն տարեկան կանայք ընդհանուր թեմաներ ունեն, ընկերությւոն են անում, ապա մի քիչ տարօրինակ է, չնայած կյանքում հաճախ է պատահում, հիսուն տարեկանի ընկերությունը նրանց հետ: Երևի հիսնամյա կնոջ մեջ եղել են ներքին ցանկություններ, որ ժամանակին, ինչպես ինքն է նշում կարիերայի պատճառով, հետին պլան են մղվել, չեն իրագործվել: Հիմա այս երեսնամյա կանայք նրան մղում են նորից իրեն երիտասարդ զգալու: Բայց դա քիչ է, նա պատրաստ է գնալ այնպիսի քայլերի, որոնց հետևանքն անգամ ինքը չի կարող վերահսկել: Սակայն տարիների փորձ ունեցող կինը նաև մտածում է իր անվան մասին, նա ոչ ոքի չէր ցանկանա թույլ տալ իմանալու իր կատարածների մասին, բայց արի ու տես, որ թոռնուհին պատահական կերպով իմանում է: 
Հիմա այս հերոսուհու մոտ ներքին տվայտանքների շրջան է: Բացվել է նրա հոգում կուտակվածը: Ուղեղը բզզում է, եռում:
Մյուս հերոսուհիների մոտ ևս կան խնդիրներ՝ մեկը մտածում է արվեստագետ ամուսնու նոր սիրուհիների ու իր երիտասարդության կորստի մասին, մյուսն էլ՝ չնայած ամենաքիչ կերպով, իր ընկերոջ՝ իրենից տասը տարի փոքր երիտասարդի՝ հետագա մեղադրանքների մասին. կարո՞ղ է պատահի, որ երբևէ նա զղջա իր հետ կապվելու համար: Ինչքան այդ միտքը Արփիին վախեցնում է, նա այնքան ավելի համառ է պայքարում այդ մտքի դեմ, բարձրաձայնում է, հերքում ամեն կերպ:
Հիմա այս մտքերն առաջացնող փոքրիկ դետալը «թարսի բան» արտահայտությունն է: Երեքն էլ ինչ-որ աներևույթ «թարսի բան»-ին են մեղադրում իրենց անհաջողությւոնների, կասկածների համար:
Ու այս պատմվածքում փորձ է արվել հենց այդ ընթացքը ներկայացնել: Ինչպես նաև շեշտ է դրված մարդկային սեքսուալության խնդիրենրի ներկայացման, կարծրատիպեր կոտրելու վրա:
Անդրադառնամ իմ կարծիքով թույլ կողմերին:
Մանեի կերպարը թույլ է ստացված: Պատճառն էլ գիտեմ: Ի տարբերությւոն Լենայի ու Արփիի՝ այս կերպարն ամենաքիչն եմ զգացել: Այդպես էլ թույլ է ստացվել իր ներկայացումը:
Նաև տեղին չէին Մանեի ու լենայի երկխոսությունները, ընդհանուր ոճին չէին բռնում: 
Երևի այսքանը: Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (10.04.2014), ivy (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

Մարի, գիտեմ, որ դու ես մոդերատորը: Եթե մի քանի րոպեից Ստեղծագործական բաժնում տեղադրած պատմվածքս չջնջեմ, քանի կարող եմ , դու հետո կջնջե՞ս: Չէի ցանկանա, որ երկար մնար. որոշ պատճառներ կան՝ ակումբի հետ որևէ կապ չունեցող:

----------

Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

բացասրտությա՞մբ, չքնաղ նկարի բավարարվածությունը ո՞րն ա...



> դասարանաձայն արթնության կոչ





> Մի երկու անգամ անցել էր Տիգրանի կողքով, նկատել, որ թելադրածի արդյունքում տղայի տետրում բառակուտակման փոխարեն` պատկեր է մանրահյուսվում, զարմանալիորեն շրջանցել էր, խորհրդավոր թմբիրի մեջ էր ներքաշվել, արտադիպված զգացումների մեջ, դրանց հետ բախվելով, շարունակել պահանջվող տեքստի բարձրաձայնում-թելադրումը, նորից էր մոտեցել պատանուն ու շշմածի պես մեխվել նրա կողքին





> բարձրաձայնում-թելադրումը





> մատյանագրանցման


 ու սենց շարունակ
 ինչքան որ զարդ ունի պլպլան, վրան ա գցել... էս ամենը որ կարդում եմ իմ համար մեկ ա արդեն ինչ ա կատարվում: մի քիչ հասարակությունը չէր խանգարի: մի բան նկատեցի, ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում խեղճը երեսը մաշեց թրաշվելով.



> Առաջին անգամ ածելին աղմամազերին հակադրող Տիգրանը
> Առաջին անգամ սափրվելիս` Տիգրանը զգուշորեն հեռացնում էր դիմեզրերում աննշան մազագոյացությունները
> Հայելու առջև, Տիգրանը սուր ածելին ոչ մեծ, բայց արյունելու չափ ուժգնությամբ սահեցրեց պարանոցի աջ հատվածում


Եվ, ուրեմն, վավերաթուղթ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 4. Անցումներ
> 
>  …
> …
>  Բայց, ի տարբերություն մյուս պատմվածքների հերոսների, որոնք տարբեր ժամանաշրջաններում դարձել են կոլորիտ ներկայացնող գործեր ու հիմա վերածվել դասական արժեքների՝ Վիկտոր Հյուգո՝ «Թշվառներ»,  Մաքսիմ Գորկի՝ «Հատակում», Չեխով՝ «Աղքատը», Ռեյ Բրեդբերի՝ «Օ'Քոննել կամուրջի աղքատը» և այլ գործեր, «Անցում»-ի հերոսները ինձ՝ որպես ընթերցողի բացարձակ անտարբեր թողեցին: Տեսե՛ք, այն մյուս ստեղծագործություններում ես սիրում, կարեկցում կամ ատում, զզվում էի նման հերոսներից, այնքան կենդանի էին նրանք, որ մոտս տարբեր զգացումներ էին առաջացնում, անգամ եթե նշածս բուռն զգացումները չլինեին էլ, ապա գոնե  լիովին զգում էի նրանց ոչ միայն ներկայությունը, այլև ապրումները: «Անցում»-ում հեղինակը լավ դիտարկող է, սակայն կարծես չի մտել հերոսների մաշկի մեջ, չի զգացել, չի ապրել այն, ինչ նկարագրել է: Ճիշտ է՝ շատ դրական է, որ հեղինակը կարողացել է որսալ նման կերպարների իր շրջապատում ու տեղին ներկայացնել (չնայած իրենք բնավ հայկական իրականության, կամ գոնե իմ տեսած, լսած իրականության հետ կապ չունեն, սակայն սա ես դիտարկում եմ մի արտասահմանյան հեղինակի պատմվածք, որը ես պատահաբար կարող էի կարդալ, ինչպես անում եմ շատ այլ արտասահմանցի գրողների դեպքում), բայց ես՝ որպես ընթերցող, չազդվեցի կերպարներից, չզգացի իրենց ապրումները, նրանք ինձ անտարբեր թողեցին: Հա, գուցե դա ՝ որպես ընթերցողի միայն իմ խնդիրն է, սակայն ես էլ այստեղ հենց միայն իմ կարծիքն եմ գրում: ՃՃ
> Հիմա, քանի որ գիտեմ հեղինակին, չեմ կարող ավելի չընդհանրացնել խոսքս: ԱԽր, այս հեղինակը այլ գործերում կարողացել է լավ էլ ինձ հուզող կերպարներ ստեղծել: 
> …


Ինգրիդ, ես մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ ստեղ… մի բան մենք պետք ա հաշվի առնենք՝ ժամանակը…

կարելի ա ստեղծել կերպար ու ու դնել որոշակի սիտուացիայի մեջ ու հետևել թե նա ինչ կանի, բայց կա նաև ուրիշ տարբերակ, կերպարը բացահայտվում ա պատմվածքի ընթացքում… այսինքն առանձին ջանքեր չկան նրանց նկարագրելու համար այլ կերպարը գծագրվում ա ընթացքում… սա ավելի մերժամանակյա մոտեցում ա քանի որ ինֆորմացիան էնքան շատ ա ու արագ ա տարածվում որ ցանկացած բառ իր մեջ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա կարող ա պարունակի քան քո նշած գրողների ժամանակներում… կարծում եմ անցման գրողը էդ ճանապարհով ա գնացել, չգիտեմ դիտմամբ թե բնազդով… սա գրվածքի դրական կողմերից ա… 

օրինակ՝ անլեգալ, երեխա ու կամրջի տակ ապրել հանգամանք արդեն լրիվ բացում ա սիտուացիան քանի որ էդ ֆակտորները մեր ինֆորմացիան դարանում ունեն էն ինֆորմացիան որը լրացնում ա կերպակրը… ուրիշ հարց ա թե ինչքանով ա հաջողված… 

գրողը մի քանի անգամ օգտագործել ա էդ մոտեցումը նախկինում…

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ինգրիդ, ես մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ ստեղ… մի բան մենք պետք ա հաշվի առնենք՝ ժամանակը…
> 
> կարելի ա ստեղծել կերպար ու ու դնել որոշակի սիտուացիայի մեջ ու հետևել թե նա ինչ կանի, բայց կա նաև ուրիշ տարբերակ, կերպարը բացահայտվում ա պատմվածքի ընթացքում… այսինքն առանձին ջանքեր չկան նրանց նկարագրելու համար այլ կերպարը գծագրվում ա ընթացքում… սա ավելի մերժամանակյա մոտեցում ա քանի որ ինֆորմացիան էնքան շատ ա ու արագ ա տարածվում որ ցանկացած բառ իր մեջ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա կարող ա պարունակի քան քո նշած գրողների ժամանակներում… կարծում եմ անցման գրողը էդ ճանապարհով ա գնացել, չգիտեմ դիտմամբ թե բնազդով… սա գրվածքի դրական կողմերից ա… 
> 
> օրինակ՝ անլեգալ, երեխա ու կամրջի տակ ապրել հանգամանք արդեն լրիվ բացում ա սիտուացիան քանի որ էդ ֆակտորները մեր ինֆորմացիան դարանում ունեն էն ինֆորմացիան որը լրացնում ա կերպակրը… ուրիշ հարց ա թե ինչքանով ա հաջողված… 
> 
> գրողը մի քանի անգամ օգտագործել ա էդ մոտեցումը նախկինում…


Մեֆ ջան, սիրով կարող եմ շաւորնակել քեզ հետ քննարկումը,մանավանդ, որ միշտ սիրով եմ կարդում հենց քո կառուցողական մեկնաբանությունները:
Բայց այս դեպքում դու ինձ չես հակասում: ես արդեն իմ մեկնաբանությունում նշել էի, որ այս պատմվածքն ունի ժամանակակից շունչ՝ կարճ նկարագրություններն ու ռեալիթի շուոին անդրադարձը: Ու ես եթե համեմատել եմ անցած դարերի հերոսների հետ, ոչ թե գրեալոճն եմ համեմատել, կամ թե ինչ սիտուացիաներում են գրողները փորձել բացահայտել իրենց հերսներին, ոնց են բացահայտել, դա արդեն մեծ գրականագիտական հոդվածի կվերածվեր, այլ ուղղակի նշել եմ, որ մյուս անտուն հերոսները ինձ մոտ տարբեր զգացումներ են առաջացրել, հենց Այվիի շատ այլ պատմվածքների հերոսներ էլ, որ թեկուզ անտուն չեն, դա այս դեպքում երկորոդ պլանէ  մղվում, ինձ մոտ տարբեր զգացումներ են առաջացնում: իսկ հենց այս՝ «Անցում»-ի հերոսներն ինձ անտարբեր թողնում. ոչ մի զգացողություն չի առաջանում նրանցից և ոչ մեկի նկատմաբ:
Խոսքս միայն այդ է եղել համեմատություն անցկացնելու ժամանակ:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*4. Անցումներ*

Սիրում եմ պատմվածքի դինամիկ էս ոճը: Ոնց որ ինչ-որ ծտի թռիչքի հետևես՝ առանց հայացքդ կտրելու՝ էն դեպքում, որ ինքը մեկ էս կողմ ա թռչում, մեկ էն կողմ, մեկ նստում ա էլեկտրալարին՝ մի քիչ դադար տալու ու դու հա նայում ես:
Ես էս տիպի մի գործ գրել եմ ժամանակին՝ իրար հետևող-կապվող գործողություններով, պոչ պոչի գնացող, ու հուսով եմ, որ հեղիկանը նույն հաճույքն ա ստացել գրելուց՝ ինչ ես էի ստանում: Շատ հավես պրոցես ա սենց բան գրելը: Սկսում ես մի տեսակ multidimensional տեսնել ամեն ինչ: 

Զուտ կապերի առումով՝ մի քիչ Բարբարայի կապն էր ոչ էդքան սահուն Մուֆասայենց հետ: Մի քիչ արանք էր մնում փազլի էդ կտորի ու ամբողջական պատկերի մեջ: 
Մեկ էլ Մուֆասայի ամենասկզբի նկարագրությունը ոճային առումով տարբերվում էր պատմվածքի ընդհանուր շնչառությունից. էդ թագավոր, ծովահեն, թռփոշ քայլվածք պահերը: Մնացած նկարագրություններն ավելի ցածր տոնի վրա էին մի տեսակ:
Շարադրանքի առումով՝ կպնելու տեղ չկա: 

Ավարտուն էր: 
Էլի՝ ասելու, վիճելու տեղ չի թողնում: Բայց արդեն ուրիշ պատճառով: Ոչ թե որ ասելիք չկար մեջը խորանալու, այլ որ ամեն ինչ ասված ա: 
Էդ վերջին բարի երգ էլ լրիվ փակում ա ցանկացած կասկածի դուռ, թե ինչ կարար լիներ: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (10.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

11. Կյանքը գորգի վրա
Իմ սիրած գրելաոճն է, մնում է մինչև վերջ իրեն արադարացնի: Ինչքան էլ կերպարներն անանուն են, բայց ստացված են, կենդանի: Պատկերները աչքիդ առաջ երևում են: 
Ճիշտ է՝ հերոսները տեսանելի են, բայց ինձ համար անդուր տիպեր են: Հա, լավ է, որ ինչ-որ զգացում առաջացնում են, ապրի հեղինակը, բայց անձնական ճաշակի հարց է, ինձ վանում են նման մարդկիկ և կյանքում, և գրականության մեջ: Ու դրանից հարց է առաջանում՝  ինչքանո՞վ էր ճիշտ նրանց գրականություն բերելը:
Ապրես, հեղինակ, լավ ձեռագիր ունես, կարողանում ես հետաքրքրիր, սահուն գրել: Բայց հերոսներիդ չսիրեցի, կներես: ՃՃՃ

----------


## Ingrid

Մեֆ, համ էլ շատ կուզեի, որ դու էլ կարդայիր Ստեղծագործական բաժնում դրածս նոր տարբերակը ու մանրամասն վերլուծես, գո՞ւցե էլի բաներ փոխեմ:
Ինչքան էլ անտանելի գործ է վերամշակման ընթացքը, բայց դրանից գործերը միայն շահում են՝ վկա գրողների դարավոր փորձը:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ոստիկանը…

երևում ա որ գրողը տիրապետում ա գրելու տեխնոլոգիաներին, բայց ինձ չի բավարարում գաղափարը… 

չեմ կարծում որ արժի դնել էդքան երկար ոստիկանի կյանքը նկարագրել, ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ էս երկար բարակ նկարագրություններին… պատմվածքը կարար ավելի սուր զարգացում ունենար ու էդ երկու կերպարնեմրին դներ ավելի էքստրեմալ պայմաններում, բայց ընտրվել ա սօֆթ լանդինգի տարբերակը… էն կուլմինացիայի որ հեղինակը կառուցել էր "չարդարացվեց"…

օրինակ ես կուզենայի տեսնել երկուսին բարիկադների երկու կողմերում՝ ոստիկանը զինված աղջիկն ավելի ծայրահեղական… ու ստեղ ես կարծում եմ որ միանշանակ բարի ու չար կողմեր չեն կարող լինել… ինչքան էլ որ ես ընդդիմադիր եմ, բայց կարծում եմ որ ինչ որ տեղ ոստիկանները ունեն իրենց արդարացումներն ու իրավացիորեն… կարելի էր դնել ոստիկանի մեջ արթնացնել այդ իրավացիության զգացումը որը մենամարտի մեջ կմտներ աղջկա սիրո հետ… և կա նման բան… մի կողմից աղջիկն անզիջող իր հայացքներում, մյուս կողմից ոստիկանն իր իրավացիության ոչ այնքան անիրավացի զգացմունքով ու սիրով աղջկա առաջ կանգնած… կդիմանա՞ էդ սերը որն արդարության հետ ա մրցում… եթե աղջին իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ մոլոտով կոկտեյլ շպրտի ոստիկանի ուղղությամբ… 

push the envelope please...

----------

LisBeth (10.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Արէա (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> 11. Կյանքը գորգի վրա
> Իմ սիրած գրելաոճն է, մնում է մինչև վերջ իրեն արադարացնի: Ինչքան էլ կերպարներն անանուն են, բայց ստացված են, կենդանի: Պատկերները աչքիդ առաջ երևում են: 
> Ճիշտ է՝ հերոսները տեսանելի են, բայց ինձ համար անդուր տիպեր են: Հա, լավ է, որ ինչ-որ զգացում առաջացնում են, ապրի հեղինակը, բայց անձնական ճաշակի հարց է, ինձ վանում են նման մարդկիկ և կյանքում, և գրականության մեջ: Ու դրանից հարց է առաջանում՝  *ինչքանո՞վ էր ճիշտ նրանց գրականություն բերելը:*
> Ապրես, հեղինակ, լավ ձեռագիր ունես, կարողանում ես հետաքրքրիր, սահուն գրել: Բայց հերոսներիդ չսիրեցի, կներես: ՃՃՃ


ինձ էլ ա անհանգստացնում էս հարցը բայց հակառակ ուղղությամբ, իսկ ինչքանով ա դա սխալ... սա առաջին անգամը չի որ քննարկվում ա էս խնդիրը, ինչի՞ նման կերպարները չունեն գոյության իրավունք, թե՞ գրականությունը դա մի հատ պրիվատ զոնա ա, դու լավն ես՝ անցի, դու անդուր ես՝ ռադ եղի: Ինչի՞ պետք ա բոլոր կերպարները մենակ դրական էմոցիա առաջացնեն:

----------


## Ingrid

12. Գնդեր

Երևում է՝ հեղինակը փորձառու է: Լավ ձեռագիր ունի, նաև լավ երևակայություն:
Ճիշտ է՝ փակ տարածության մեջ սեղմված մարդկանց կյանքի, սահմանային դրությւոնների վիճակը բազմիցս է նկարագրվում գրքերում ու ներկայացվում ֆիլմերում, բայց այս հեղինակը կարողացել է իր տեսակետը լավ ձևակերպել ու ներկայացնել:
Էս պահերը չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց էր իր գնդից ուրիշ գունդ հյուր գնում, ինչի էր նման իրադրությւոն առաջացել, բայց կամ ես ուշադիր չեմ կարդում, կամ հեղինակը չի ուզել ներկայացնել:
Մի քիչ շատ նման էր ֆանտաստիկ նման թեմաներով ֆիլմերին, բայց և իր տարբերություններն ուներ. Ուղղակի դրանք շատ առանցքային չէին, ինչը չէր թողնում շատ բարձր գնահատելու գործի որակը:

----------


## Ingrid

> ինձ էլ ա անհանգստացնում էս հարցը բայց հակառակ ուղղությամբ, իսկ ինչքանով ա դա սխալ... սա առաջին անգամը չի որ քննարկվում ա էս խնդիրը, ինչի՞ նման կերպարները չունեն գոյության իրավունք, թե՞ գրականությունը դա մի հատ պրիվատ զոնա ա, դու լավն ես՝ անցի, դու անդուր ես՝ ռադ եղի: Ինչի՞ պետք ա բոլոր կերպարները մենակ դրական էմոցիա առաջացնեն:


Չէէ, ես որ ասում էի, ոչ թե նկատի ունեի, որ եթե «քըխ ես», ապա ներկայացվելու իրավունք չունես, համ էլ տարբեր շատ բացասական կերպարներ կարող են և սիրելի լինել: Այս գործի հերոսներն էլ կարող են մեկի կողմից սիրվել: Նրանք ոչ բացասակն են, ոչ էլ «քըխ», վատը չեն, ուղղակի հենց այս հերոսների դերը կյանքում ու գրականության մեջ ինձ համար անորոշ է: Մեկնաբանությանս պատճառն էլ այդ էր:

----------


## Ingrid

> Չէէ, ես որ ասում էի, ոչ թե նկատի ունեի, որ եթե «քըխ ես», ապա ներկայացվելու իրավունք չունես, համ էլ տարբեր շատ բացասական կերպարներ կարող են և սիրելի լինել: Այս գործի հերոսներն էլ կարող են մեկի կողմից սիրվել: Նրանք ոչ բացասակն են, ոչ էլ «քըխ», վատը չեն, ուղղակի հենց այս հերոսների դերը կյանքում ու գրականության մեջ ինձ համար անորոշ է: Մեկնաբանությանս պատճառն էլ այդ էր:


Գուցե հենց այդ անորոշությունը մարդկանց գրավի, բայց ինձ դա չի գրավում ոչ կյանքում, ոչ էլ գրականության մեջ: Դա իմ նեղ, անձնական կարծիքն է ու կապ չունի իր գրական արժեքի հետ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ոստիկանը…
> 
> երևում ա որ գրողը տիրապետում ա գրելու տեխնոլոգիաներին, բայց ինձ չի բավարարում գաղափարը… 
> 
> չեմ կարծում որ արժի դնել էդքան երկար ոստիկանի կյանքը նկարագրել, ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ էս երկար բարակ նկարագրություններին… պատմվածքը կարար ավելի սուր զարգացում ունենար ու էդ երկու կերպարնեմրին դներ ավելի էքստրեմալ պայմաններում, բայց ընտրվել ա սօֆթ լանդինգի տարբերակը… էն կուլմինացիայի որ հեղինակը կառուցել էր "չարդարացվեց"…
> 
> օրինակ ես կուզենայի տեսնել երկուսին բարիկադների երկու կողմերում՝ ոստիկանը զինված աղջիկն ավելի ծայրահեղական… ու ստեղ ես կարծում եմ որ միանշանակ բարի ու չար կողմեր չեն կարող լինել… ինչքան էլ որ ես ընդդիմադիր եմ, բայց կարծում եմ որ ինչ որ տեղ ոստիկանները ունեն իրենց արդարացումներն ու իրավացիորեն… կարելի էր դնել ոստիկանի մեջ արթնացնել այդ իրավացիության զգացումը որը մենամարտի մեջ կմտներ աղջկա սիրո հետ… և կա նման բան… մի կողմից աղջիկն անզիջող իր հայացքներում, մյուս կողմից ոստիկանն իր իրավացիության ոչ այնքան անիրավացի զգացմունքով ու սիրով աղջկա առաջ կանգնած… կդիմանա՞ էդ սերը որն արդարության հետ ա մրցում… եթե աղջին իր ողջ գեղեցկությամբ մոլոտով կոկտեյլ շպրտի ոստիկանի ուղղությամբ… 
> 
> push the envelope please...


Մեֆ ոստիկանը իրեն արդարացի չի զգում, էդ զգացումը իրա մեջ չկա, քնած վիճակում էլ, շատ տարօրինակ ոստիկան ա: Լավ ու վատ ա արված, ու նենց ա, որ յանիմ ոստիկանը ամբողջ հոգով ձգտում ա լավին, բայց էդ ահագին նկարագրությունները ցույց են տալիս որ իրա փոխարեն ընտրությունը արված ա: Եթե քո ասածով արվի, ոստիկանին պետք ա փոխեն, ամբողջությամբ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

որոշել էի չքրֆել, բայց ոնց որ…

երկար դաս… 

խրխլված ստրուկտուրա ունի ու անտեղի անիմաստ բարդացված բառեր ու նախադասություններ… բառ հենց բառի համար… բացարձակապես դիսցիպլինայի պակաս… ստեղծագործողն ինչքան էլ էքսցենրիկ լինի ու ազատ հոգի ունենա, երբ բանը գալիս ա իր մասնագիտությանը, նա պետք ա դիսցիպլինա ունենա… հազար տեսակի գաղափարներ ա բերած իրար գլխի լցրած ու փորձած ա իրար կեցպել էն էլ արհեստականորեն բարդացրած լեզվով… պետք ա հասկանաք որ սա ձանձրալի ա… 

վատ նյութ չի, գեղեցիկ ուսուցչուհի՝ ջահել աշակերտ… վերցրա էդ թեման ուսումնասիրի իր խորությամբ ու բարդությամբ, դրա վրա ազդող բարոյահոգեբանական բոլոր ֆակտորներն ու հետևանքները… էսի արդեն տեղից բարդ նյութ ա, բայց չէ… թողած էդ թեման ընկել աշխարհի ու ազգի բարոյահոգեբանական հարցերը մի կարճ պատմվածքում ուզեցել ա լուծել… no focus on a subject… 

կարաս սպեցիֆիկից գնալ ընդհանուր, այսինքն սպեցիֆիկի միջոցով դիտել ընդհանուրը, կամ հակառակը ընդհանուրից գալ սպեցիֆիկ… երկուսն էլ կարա լինի, բայց գրողը կորել ա էս երկուսի մեջ մեզ էլ հետը կորցրել ա… 

պատմվածքի մեջ կան մի քանի գաղափարներ որոնք շոշափվել են, բայց չեն զարգացել որովհետև տեղ չկա, ֆոկուսը փախած ա (շատ գաղափարներ լինելու պատճառով) ու բոլոր գաղափարներն էլ կիսատ ա թողած… ուրիշ բան չէր էլ կարող լինել…

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Չէէ, ես որ ասում էի, ոչ թե նկատի ունեի, որ եթե «քըխ ես», ապա ներկայացվելու իրավունք չունես, համ էլ տարբեր շատ բացասական կերպարներ կարող են և սիրելի լինել: Այս գործի հերոսներն էլ կարող են մեկի կողմից սիրվել: Նրանք ոչ բացասակն են, ոչ էլ «քըխ», վատը չեն, ուղղակի հենց այս հերոսների դերը կյանքում ու գրականության մեջ ինձ համար անորոշ է: Մեկնաբանությանս պատճառն էլ այդ էր:


ես էլ նկատի ունեի թե ինչի քխը պետք ա սեր առաջացնի, ինչի՞ ա նպատակային էմոցիան զուտ դրական: Կյանքում շատերի դերն ա անորոշ, գրականությունն էլ կյանքը անալիզ անելու հնարավորություն պետք ա տա...

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Օկ, քանի որ 2 հեղինակ արդեն բացահայտված են, ինքնաբացահայտումը թողնում եմ հեղինակների հայեցողությանը: Ինքնաբացահայտվելու դեպքում էլ չեք տուգանվի ձայների 50 տոկոսը կրճատելով:


 Քանի որ Դավիթը նման հնարավորություն տվեց, ես ինքնաբացահայտվում եմ. 12-րդ գործի հեղինակն եմ, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ չեմ սպասում քննադատության, գործը հենց ի սկզբանե դրել եմ խելքը գլխին ու ճիշտ քննադատություն լսելու և գրելս հեղկելու համար : Շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Վոլտերա (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> որոշել էի չքրֆել, բայց ոնց որ…
> 
> երկար դաս… 
> 
> խրխլված ստրուկտուրա ունի ու անտեղի անիմաստ բարդացված բառեր ու նախադասություններ… բառ հենց բառի համար… բացարձակապես դիսցիպլինայի պակաս… ստեղծագործողն ինչքան էլ էքսցենրիկ լինի ու ազատ հոգի ունենա, երբ բանը գալիս ա իր մասնագիտությանը, նա պետք ա դիսցիպլինա ունենա… հազար տեսակի գաղափարներ ա բերած իրար գլխի լցրած ու փորձած ա իրար կեցպել էն էլ արհեստականորեն բարդացրած լեզվով… պետք ա հասկանաք որ սա ձանձրալի ա… 
> 
> վ*ատ նյութ չի, գեղեցիկ ուսուցչուհի՝ ջահել աշակերտ…* վերցրա էդ թեման ուսումնասիրի իր խորությամբ ու բարդությամբ, դրա վրա ազդող բարոյահոգեբանական բոլոր ֆակտորներն ու հետևանքները… էսի արդեն տեղից բարդ նյութ ա, բայց չէ… թողած էդ թեման ընկել աշխարհի ու ազգի բարոյահոգեբանական հարցերը մի կարճ պատմվածքում ուզեցել ա լուծել… no focus on a subject… 
> 
> կարաս սպեցիֆիկից գնալ ընդհանուր, այսինքն սպեցիֆիկի միջոցով դիտել ընդհանուրը, կամ հակառակը ընդհանուրից գալ սպեցիֆիկ… երկուսն էլ կարա լինի, բայց գրողը կորել ա էս երկուսի մեջ մեզ էլ հետը կորցրել ա… 
> ...


Սարոյանը կարծեմ նմանատիպ մի հատ հետաքրքիր պատմվածք ունի, դու էլ մանրապատումներում գրառում... եթե չեմ մոռացել ու սաղ իրար եմ խառնում

----------


## Mephistopheles

Yep

----------


## Ingrid

13. Սիմոնն ու Բարդին

Թեման արդիական էր, սյուժեն դինամիկ էր կառուցված, շատ սահուն առաջ էր տանում, միայն սերիական մարդասպան լինելու պահը չհավանեցի. Այլ լուծում էի սպասում, ավելի քաղաքական կամ սոցիալական: Ոնց որ հենց պատահական վերցրեց հեղինակն ու Սիմոնին սերիական մարդասպան դաձրեց, որ վերջաբան ստացվի: Մնացած առումներով ստացված գործ էր:

----------


## Ingrid

> ես էլ նկատի ունեի թե ինչի քխը պետք ա սեր առաջացնի, ինչի՞ ա նպատակային էմոցիան զուտ դրական: Կյանքում շատերի դերն ա անորոշ, գրականությունն էլ կյանքը անալիզ անելու հնարավորություն պետք ա տա...


Գուցե դու ճիշտ ես, գուցե նման հերոսների քչությունն է պատճառը, որ հարց է առաջացնում նրանց՝ գրականության մեջ լինել-չլինելու: Չգիտեմ: ճիշտ է՝ դրանից իմ վերաբերմունքը չի փոխվի, բայց գոնե այլևս հարց չի առաջանա նրանց՝ գրականության մեջ լինել-չլինելու: Եսիմ, ներկայացրեք լավ գրելաոճով նման շատ հերոսների, գուցե մի բան փոխվի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սարոյանը կարծեմ նմանատիպ մի հատ հետաքրքիր պատմվածք ունի, դու էլ մանրապատումներում գրառում... եթե չեմ մոռացել ու սաղ իրար եմ խառնում


իմն ուղղակի ակումբային գրառում ա … rubish…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե որ որոշել եք էսպիսի մեթոդներով շարժվել, չնայած`Բյուրի մեղավորություններ, որ Այվին ինքնաբացահայտվեց, ես մրցույթը բացում եմ և հեղինակներրի անունները հրապարակում:


Ահա, ստեղ էլ ա Բյուրը մեղավոր: Ես մեռա: Մի մրցույթում Ամստերդամ եմ գրում, միանգամից ասում եք՝ Բյուրն իրա գործով ինքնաբացահայտվել ա: Մյուս մրցույթում Այվին Մյունխեն ա գրում, էլի Բյուրն ա մեղավոր, որ Այվին ինքնաբացահայտվել ա: Լավ էլի: Թարգեք երկակի ստանդարտները:




> Բյուր, ես էլ որ էդ գրառումը կարդացի, սկզբում ջղայնացա, ոնց որ դիտմամբ արած լինի, որ, իբր, չթողեցիք բաց լինի, ես էլ սենց կանեմ։ Բայց հետո մտածեցի. իսկ ո՞նց պիտի էդ տարբերակի մասին կարծիք գրեր, որ ճիշտ լիներ. դներ գովե՞ր, թե՞ փնովեր։ Թե՞ ձևացներ, որ չգիտի, որ ինքն ա գրել ու փորձեր լրիվ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք գրել։ Այսինքն՝ գրել ա հնարավորինս չեզոք ձևով, նենց, որ իրան ճանաչողները կհասկանան, որ իրանն ա (չնայած սենց թե նենց հասկացած էին լինելու առանց դրա), բայց չիմացողները դժվար թե հասկանան։ Ես ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում. եթե մարդը չի ուզում ձևացնել, ո՞նց կարող ա գրել իր տարբերակի մասին, որ միաժամանակ ոչ ոք գլխի չընկնի, որ ինքն ա հեղինակը։ 
> 
> Կարող ա՝ սխալ եմ մտածում։ Ուղղակի ուզում եմ հասկանալ։


Ան, դե հա, չեզոք ա գրել, բայց գրել ա: Ու ասենք թատրոնից բողոքողն ավելի ուրիշ ճանապարհ կարար գտներ: Երևի էլի, սենց հեշտ ա կողքից ասելը:




> _Չգիտեմ, ինչից էս ալիքը բարձրացավ։_
> 
> 1,Էկա առնվազն 15 հոգու նեղացնելու. անկապ մրցույթ ա:
> 
> 2.Ու մեկ էլ ինձ ներվայնացնում ա էն, որ թատրոնից էդքան բողոքողը ինքն ա դրել, թատրոն սարքել, իրա գործի մասին էլ նենց ա խոսում, իբր ինքը չի գրել, «իմ կարծիքով սենց ա, նենց ա» ա ասում: Ու ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ ինքը չի էլ փորձել թաքցնել, որ գործի հեղինակն ինքն ա: Ասենք էլ ով պիտի Մյունխենում տեղի ունեցող դեպքերով գործ ներկայացներ:


Հա, իհարկե, էլի Բյուրն ա մեղավոր: Խաչեք ինձ:

Չէ, Դավ, էս ալիքը սկսվեց էն պահից, երբ խաղի կանոնները հանկարծակի փոխվեցին: Ու էդ ալիքն ավելի կսրվի, եթե հանկարծակի որոշես էստեղ էլ բոլորի անունները հայտնել:




> Փակ օղակ է, Ան։ Երբ ուղիղ ես գրում, ասում են՝ բացահայտեցիր քեզ, երբ գրում ես թաքնված, ասում են՝ թատրոն։
> Ու ես ոնց որ թե էդ օղակի մեջ եմ հայտնվել։
> Բայց մտածում եմ, այնուամենայնիվ, ահագին չեզոք եմ արտահայտվել, որ ոչ բացահայտում լինի, ոչ թատրոն։
> Չգիտեմ, ինչից էս ալիքը բարձրացավ։


Հա, Ռիփ, կներես, երևի շատ կոպիտ էի  :Kiss:

----------

ivy (10.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> իմն ուղղակի ակումբային գրառում ա … rubish…



էս գրել ես, որ էլի քաջալերե՞մ... որ ասում եմ համեստ ես, էնքան համեստ որ սեփական համեստությունդ էլ չես կարում ընդունես...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ոստիկանը իրեն արդարացի չի զգում, էդ զգացումը իրա մեջ չկա, քնած վիճակում էլ, շատ տարօրինակ ոստիկան ա: Լավ ու վատ ա արված, ու նենց ա, որ յանիմ ոստիկանը ամբողջ հոգով ձգտում ա լավին, բայց էդ ահագին նկարագրությունները ցույց են տալիս որ իրա փոխարեն ընտրությունը արված ա: Եթե քո ասածով արվի, ոստիկանին պետք ա փոխեն, ամբողջությամբ:


Լիզ, գիտե՞ս ոնց ա… ամեն մարդ ինչ որ կերպ փարձում ա իրա բռնած ճամփան արդարացնի ինչքան էլ որ դա նրա սրտովը չլինի… երբ որ հասնում ա պահը որ արդեն ինքն էլ չի կարողանում դրա արդարացումը գտնել, տեղի ա ունենում փոփոխություն ու ցնցումներով, որովհետև մարդու մեջ այնուամենայնիվ հին՝ արդարացման զգացումն այնուամենայնիվ գործում ա… 

…էս տեքստում էդ ուղությունը՝ հողը կա, բայց դա տեղի չի ունենում… 

…ես ուշադիր հետևում եմ հայաստանյան բողոքի արտահայտություններին ու դրանց ընթացքին… կան սիտուացիաներ երբ բողոքող մասսան հստակ չափն անցնում ա ու իմ մոտ մի տեսակ կարեկցական զգացում ա արթնանում… գիտակցությունը որ սրանք նաև լինելու են վաղվա ոստիկանները արդեն ստիպում ա միանշանակ լավի ու վատի գիծը չանցկացնել ոստիկանի ու ցուցարարի արանքով… դրա համար էլ իմ կարծիքով տեքստի juce-ը պտի էդտեղ լիներ… 

մի քիչ քաղաքական շեղում անեմ… դրա համար էլ բռնությունը դա հարցի ոչ թե լուծում ա այլ լուծման ձգձգում… 

…երբ որ ոստիկանի երեսին բղավում են ամբողջ ուժով "տականք, ստրուկ" նա անկախ իրենից՝ բնազդորեն սկսում ա պաշտպանվել, արդարանալ… և կասեի իրավացիորեն…

…ես կուզեի տեսնել թե ինչ կլիներ եթե քո սիրած էակը քո երեսին բղավեր… արդարության ու ճշմարտության ի՞նչ չափանիշներ կձևավորվեր…

…հեղինակը հստակորեն ընդդիմադիր դիրք ա բռնել էս դեքում ու որպես պատմվածք, իմ կարծիքով, տուժել ա…

----------


## LisBeth

> Քանի որ Դավիթը նման հնարավորություն տվեց, ես ինքնաբացահայտվում եմ. 12-րդ գործի հեղինակն եմ, դա ամենևին չի նշանակում, որ չեմ սպասում քննադատության, գործը հենց ի սկզբանե դրել եմ խելքը գլխին ու ճիշտ քննադատություն լսելու և գրելս հեղկելու համար : Շնորհակալություն


սայ ֆայն էր չէ դա... քանի որ ինքնաբացահայտվել ես մի փոքր վերլուծի, կարաս հակաճառես քննադատություններին, Ռուֆը ասաց որ բացեր կան ի՞նչ ես կարծում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս գրել ես, որ էլի քաջալերե՞մ... որ ասում եմ համեստ ես, էնքան համեստ որ սեփական համեստությունդ էլ չես կարում ընդունես...


համեստությամբ, մեղմ ասած, չեմ փայլում, բայց դե ճիշտը մնում ա ճիշտ… հե զոռով չի՞…

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, գիտե՞ս ոնց ա… ամեն մարդ ինչ որ կերպ փարձում ա իրա բռնած ճամփան արդարացնի ինչքան էլ որ դա նրա սրտովը չլինի… երբ որ հասնում ա պահը որ արդեն ինքն էլ չի կարողանում դրա արդարացումը գտնել, տեղի ա ունենում փոփոխություն ու ցնցումներով, որովհետև մարդու մեջ այնուամենայնիվ հին՝ արդարացման զգացումն այնուամենայնիվ գործում ա… 
> 
> …էս տեքստում էդ ուղությունը՝ հողը կա, բայց դա տեղի չի ունենում… 
> 
> …ես ուշադիր հետևում եմ հայաստանյան բողոքի արտահայտություններին ու դրանց ընթացքին… կան սիտուացիաներ երբ բողոքող մասսան հստակ չափն անցնում ա ու իմ մոտ մի տեսակ կարեկցական զգացում ա արթնանում… գիտակցությունը որ սրանք նաև լինելու են վաղվա ոստիկանները արդեն ստիպում ա միանշանակ լավի ու վատի գիծը չանցկացնել ոստիկանի ու ցուցարարի արանքով… դրա համար էլ իմ կարծիքով տեքստի juce-ը պտի էդտեղ լիներ… 
> 
> մի քիչ քաղաքական շեղում անեմ… դրա համար էլ բռնությունը դա հարցի ոչ թե լուծում ա այլ լուծման ձգձգում… 
> 
> …երբ որ ոստիկանի երեսին բղավում են ամբողջ ուժով "տականք, ստրուկ" նա անկախ իրենից՝ բնազդորեն սկսում ա պաշտպանվել, արդարանալ… և կասեի իրավացիորեն…
> ...


իրա արդարացումը կազմ ու պատրաստ կա, ծնողներն են դա ընտրել իրա համար ինքը կապ չունի, Մեֆ, էդ կերպարի բնույթն ա տենց համակերպվող, եթե իրա երեսին ինչ ասես գոռա էդ աղջիկը, ինքը իրա մեջ լրիվ կարդարացնի, ինքը պատրաստ ա ֆորմեն հանի ու գնա ցույցին մասնակցի... իմ մեջ ինքը տենց ա ձևավորվել՝ թույլ...

----------


## Enna Adoly

> սայ ֆայն էր չէ դա... քանի որ ինքնաբացահայտվել ես մի փոքր վերլուծի, կարաս հակաճառես քննադատություններին, Ռուֆը ասաց որ բացեր կան ի՞նչ ես կարծում...


Լավ :Smile: , նախ սկսեմ Ինգրիդի գրածից.



> 12. Գնդեր
> 
> Էս պահերը չեմ հասկանում, թե ոնց էր իր գնդից ուրիշ գունդ հյուր գնում, ինչի էր նման իրադրությւոն առաջացել, բայց կամ ես ուշադիր չեմ կարդում, կամ հեղինակը չի ուզել ներկայացնել:


Այ էսպես.



> Ժամացույցիս էկրանը փայլեց ու հաջորդ րոպեին ինձ տեղափոխեց իմ գունդ:


Հետո Ռուֆինը, բացեր բնակաբար կլինեն, բայց Ռուֆի գրած քննադատությունը շատ անկապն էր դրան ադրադառնալու համար: Ո՞րտեղն է կիսատ-պռատ,  որտեղն է բաց, ինչումն է հատկապես թերությունը: Բան չունեմ ասելու, գուցե ամբողջույթամբ ի նկատի ունի, դրա համար չի անդրադարձել:
Ամբողջական գրածս ինքս կվերլուծեմ, երբ բոլորը կարծիքները հայնտած կլինեն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իրա արդարացումը կազմ ու պատրաստ կա, ծնողներն են դա ընտրել իրա համար ինքը կապ չունի, Մեֆ, էդ կերպարի բնույթն ա տենց *համակերպվող*, եթե իրա երեսին ինչ ասես գոռա էդ աղջիկը, *ինքը իրա մեջ լրիվ կարդարացնի, ինքը պատրաստ ա ֆորմեն հանի ու գնա ցույցին մասնակցի...* իմ մեջ ինքը տենց ա ձևավորվել՝ թույլ...


դե ուրեմն պտի պատմվածքը բերվեր էն կետին երբ ինքը պտի ֆորմեն հաներ, կամ չհաներ… բայց երեսին որ գոռար, կարող ա backfire լիներ… 

էսի ստեղծագործություն ա… you have to push it to the edge… 

ի դեպ հարմարվողի մասին… եթե հարմարվող ա ուրեմն իրան ընդդիմադիր հայացքները պտի չգրավեին… ընդդիմադիր հայացքը չհարմարվողության առաջին նշանն ա…

----------


## LisBeth

> դե ուրեմն պտի պատմվածքը բերվեր էն կետին երբ ինքը պտի ֆորմեն հաներ, կամ չհաներ… բայց երեսին որ գոռար, կարող ա backfire լիներ… 
> 
> էսի ստեղծագործություն ա… you have to push it to the edge… 
> 
> ի դեպ հարմարվողի մասին… եթե հարմարվող ա ուրեմն իրան ընդդիմադիր հայացքները պտի չգրավեին… ընդդիմադիր հայացքը չհարմարվողության առաջին նշանն ա…


իրան աղջկա հայացքն ա գրավել ոչ թե ընդիմադիր հայացքը...

----------

Ուլուանա (11.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Էննա սայ ֆայը ենթդրում ա 


> Ժամացույցիս էկրանը փայլեց ու հաջորդ րոպեին ինձ տեղափոխեց իմ գունդ:


 սրա գիտական բացատրությունը, թե ոնց կարա ժամացույցը տեղափոխի տարածության մեջ, հետո ասենք նկարագրված իրադրության պատճառը ճնշուն ա, ի՞նչ ճնշում, ինչից ա առաջացել: Մենակ ռոբոտ ասելը հերիք չի, որ ես պատկերացնեմ թե դա ինչ ռոբոտ ա, հատկապես եթե իրանք ինչպես հասկացա ֆունկցիոնալ նշանակությամբ լրիվ տարբեր են, մեկը նույնիս լացում էր: Օրինակ դու ինքդ ասա ինչն ա քո գործի խնդիրը, ինչ ես դու ուզեցել ասես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լռության հետքը…

նույնը սրա մասին… կեսից չկարողացա վերջացնել… շիլաշփոթ ա… էնքան գաղափարներ են մեկը մեկի հետևից ու անկապ իրար կհետևից շարած որ չես կարողանում կենտրոնանալ, գումարած որ լեզուն նոնց ակարծես ընտրված որ չհասկանաս… լեզուն՝ բառը տրված ա ճշգրտություն ստեղծելուէ հասկանալի դարձնելու ու պատկերվոր գաղափարն արտահայտելու համար, ոչ թե հակառակը… 

պատկերներ ա ստեղծված որոնց հետ ես անելիք չունեմ… էդ կոմպոնենտները իրարամերժ են ու իրարից փախնում են… 

նույնը… դիսցիպլինա չկա…

----------

LisBeth (10.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իրան աղջկա հայացքն ա գրավել ոչ թե ընդիմադիր հայացքը...


…and how far he can go?

կարծես էդ հարցը դրված չի… պատմվածքը վերջացրած՝ պլոմբած ա ստացվել…

----------


## LisBeth

> Լռության հետքը…
> 
> նույնը սրա մասին… կեսից չկարողացա վերջացնել… շիլաշփոթ ա… էնքան գաղափարներ են մեկը մեկի հետևից ու անկապ իրար կհետևից շարած որ չես կարողանում կենտրոնանալ, գումարած որ լեզուն նոնց ակարծես ընտրված որ չհասկանաս… լեզուն՝ բառը տրված ա ճշգրտություն ստեղծելուէ հասկանալի դարձնելու ու պատկերվոր գաղափարն արտահայտելու համար, ոչ թե հակառակը… 
> 
> պատկերներ ա ստեղծված որոնց հետ ես անելիք չունեմ… էդ կոմպոնենտները իրարամերժ են ու իրարից փախնում են… 
> 
> նույնը… դիսցիպլինա չկա…


Սա մեդիտացիա անողների համար ա լավ, նստեն ու ժամերով տժնեն վրան... ահավոր ձանձրալի էր, ես սպասում էի որ միզապարկի ու աղիների դատարկումը կկոչվեն իրենց անուններով, էս տեսարանից հետո մոմի տրատական խառնեցի բժշկական պրոցեդուրայի հետ, գուգլը ասեց որ դա տենց չի ու ես համոզվեցի որ չարժի շարունակել, նմանատիպ թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար...

----------


## LisBeth

> …and how far he can go?
> 
> կարծես էդ հարցը դրված չի… պատմվածքը վերջացրած՝ պլոմբած ա ստացվել…


միանգամայն ճիշտ ես... էս հարցն էլ ա բախվում կերպարի գլխավոր թերությանը:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա սայ ֆայը ենթդրում ա  սրա գիտական բացատրությունը, թե ոնց կարա ժամացույցը տեղափոխի տարածության մեջ, հետո ասենք նկարագրված իրադրության պատճառը ճնշուն ա, ի՞նչ ճնշում, ինչից ա առաջացել: Մենակ ռոբոտ ասելը հերիք չի, որ ես պատկերացնեմ թե դա ինչ ռոբոտ ա, հատկապես եթե իրանք ինչպես հասկացա ֆունկցիոնալ նշանակությամբ լրիվ տարբեր են, մեկը նույնիս լացում էր: Օրինակ դու ինքդ ասա ինչն ա քո գործի խնդիրը, ինչ ես դու ուզեցել ասես:


Պատմվածքիս ժանրը այդպես է կոչվում, բայց դրա միտքը գիտաֆանտաստիկայի հետ կապ չունի:
Ես դա շրջանցել եմ, որովհետև դա պատմվածքի միտք չի կազմել, ինչի՞ ավելորդ ուշադրություն գրավեմ ինչ-որ երևույթների վրա, որոնք չեն բացահայտելու գլխավոր միտքը, ավելին՝շեղելու են գլխավոր մտքից: 
Ռոբոտի լացելը նշված չէ ասելու համար, թե տեսեք ինչ ֆունկիցիոնալ ռոբոտ է: Դա բոլորովին այլ միտք ունի, որը կարծում եմ ուշադիր կարդալու դեպքում պարզ կդառնա: Միայն մի բան ասեմ, հետո ավելի կմանրանամ. պատմվածքը մի վերցրու, որպես գիտաֆանտաստիկ ա: ՊԱտկերացրու գնդերը կան, մի քիչ այլ տեսք ունեն իրականում, կոնկրետ այդպես եմ վերցրել ավելի շոշափելի ու տեսանելի դարձնելու համար:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա մեդիտացիա անողների համար ա լավ, նստեն ու ժամերով տժնեն վրան... ահավոր ձանձրալի էր, ես սպասում էի որ միզապարկի ու աղիների դատարկումը կկոչվեն իրենց անուններով, էս տեսարանից հետո մոմի տրատական խառնեցի բժշկական պրոցեդուրայի հետ, գուգլը ասեց որ դա տենց չի ու ես համոզվեցի որ չարժի շարունակել, նմանատիպ թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար...


նենց նոկաուտ եղա որ հաջորդ գործը չեմ կարում սկսեմ…

----------


## LisBeth

> նենց նոկաուտ եղա որ հաջորդ գործը չեմ կարում սկսեմ…


կոֆե խմի թարմացի ես Էննայի հետ մի քիչ բզբզամ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Պատմվածքիս ժանրը այդպես է կոչվում, բայց դրա միտքը գիտաֆանտաստիկայի հետ կապ չունի:
> Ես դա շրջանցել եմ, որովհետև դա պատմվածքի միտք չի կազմել, ինչի՞ ավելորդ ուշադրություն գրավեմ ինչ-որ երևույթների վրա, որոնք չեն բացահայտելու գլխավոր միտքը, ավելին՝շեղելու են գլխավոր մտքից: 
> Ռոբոտի լացելը նշված չէ ասելու համար, թե տեսեք ինչ ֆունկիցիոնալ ռոբոտ է: Դա բոլորովին այլ միտք ունի, որը կարծում եմ ուշադիր կարդալու դեպքում պարզ կդառնա: Միայն մի բան ասեմ, հետո ավելի կմանրանամ. պատմվածքը մի վերցրու, որպես գիտաֆանտաստիկ ա:* ՊԱտկերացրու գնդերը կան*, մի քիչ այլ տեսք ունեն իրականում, կոնկրետ այդպես եմ վերցրել ավելի շոշափելի ու տեսանելի դարձնելու համար:


ես հենց ընենց չեմ կարա օդի մեջ գնդեր պատկերացնեմ, առավել ևս ճնշման պայմաններում, կամի հողի տակ, տեսնում ես ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ թե ուր են էդ գնդերը դրա համար էլ քո գործը թույլ ա: Դու վերցրել էս փակ տարածություն ու ասում ես տեսեք նրանք գիրք կարդացին աչքները բացվեց ու դուրս եկան, ռոբոտների տեսքով համակարգ ես ստեղծել, որը պարզ չի թե ինչի ա էդ մարդկանց փակի տակ պահում: Նախ ասեմ որ խնդիրն ինքնին չի ձգում: Որպես օրինակ վերցնենք վերջերս դուրս եկած snowpiercer ֆիլմը, որտեղ նույնպես լիքը բացեր կային, կար էլի փակ տարածություն, բայց հզոր հիմք կար, համակարգի հետ հակադրությունը ավելի ցայտուն էր, խնդիրը զուտ հեգեբանակն դաշտում չէր, այլ ֆիզիկական, պայքար կար, գործողություն և այլն: Համ էլ եթե դու ուզում ես որ ես քո գրած գիտաֆանտաստիկայի գիտա հատվածն անտեսեմ, պետք ա վստահ լինես որ մնացածը առանց դրա չի տուժի, չի պակասի, չի մերկանա, չի նիհարի... էլ ինչ ասեմ եսիմ

----------


## LisBeth

Քվեարկությանը քանի՞ օր կա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հաջորդը ո՞ր գործի մասին արտահայտվեմ:  :Think:

----------


## LisBeth

> Հաջորդը ո՞ր գործի մասին արտահայտվեմ:


որին կուզես, օրինակ գորգի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> որին կուզես, օրինակ գորգի


Դու՞ ես գրել  :Jpit: 
Գորգի Պոյական պահերի մասին մի տեղ գրել եմ արդեն, էդ հղումները Պոյին հավես են: Լավ, մի երկու բառ էլ: Ընդհանուր հետաքրքիր գործ ա, հեղինակը հետաքրքիր խաղեր ա տալիս տարածության ու ժամանակի հետ: Բայց մի տեսակ անիմաստ ա (չնայած հավանական ա, որ հեղինակի նպատակը հենց էդ անիմաստությունն ա): Ու մեկ էլ թեման մի տեսակ շատ սպեցիֆիկ ա. հա, շատ կայֆ ձևով ա նկարագրել երևանյան փաբերի անկապ վիճակները, բայց էդ փաբերը շատ նեղ շրջանակի են ծանոթ, ոնց որ նեղ կռուգի գործ լինի, որ իրար հետ կարդան, զվարճանան, անցնի, գնա: 

Բայց հեղինակին որ փաբում բռնացնեմ, խոստանում եմ գարեջուր հյուրասիրել:

Էլ որի՞ մասին խոսեմ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու՞ ես գրել 
> Գորգի Պոյական պահերի մասին մի տեղ գրել եմ արդեն, էդ հղումները Պոյին հավես են: Լավ, մի երկու բառ էլ: Ընդհանուր հետաքրքիր գործ ա, հեղինակը հետաքրքիր խաղեր ա տալիս տարածության ու ժամանակի հետ: Բայց մի տեսակ անիմաստ ա (չնայած հավանական ա, որ հեղինակի նպատակը հենց էդ անիմաստությունն ա): Ու մեկ էլ թեման մի տեսակ շատ սպեցիֆիկ ա. հա, շատ կայֆ ձևով ա նկարագրել երևանյան փաբերի անկապ վիճակները, բայց էդ փաբերը շատ նեղ շրջանակի են ծանոթ, ոնց որ նեղ կռուգի գործ լինի, որ իրար հետ կարդան, զվարճանան, անցնի, գնա: 
> 
> Բայց հեղինակին որ փաբում բռնացնեմ, խոստանում եմ գարեջուր հյուրասիրել:
> 
> Էլ որի՞ մասին խոսեմ:


ես կուզեի ներկա լինել: հերթով խեսալով արի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Առավել ևս որ երկրորդ շշից տենց ցրվում ա ինքը... ես կուզեի ներկա լինել: հերթով խեսալով արի


Արի միասին իրան հրավիրենք խմելու, տեսնենք՝ ինչ կլինի  :Jpit: 

Լսի, հերթով ալարում եմ: Մի մասն էլ դեռ չեմ կարդացել: Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ ընդունվում են առաջարկներ, որ համ էլ ձեռի հետ կարդամ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*6. «Սկալպ»*

Դրականը 
Էստեղ էլ էր հարևանների նիստուկացը բավական պատկերավոր ու իրական ներկայացված։ Հրանուշին համակած ներվային ծիծաղի պահն էլ էր լավը։ Զավեշտական պահերն էլ էին հաջող։ Վերջաբանն էլ հավանեցի։ «Սկալպ»–ի բառախաղն էլ վատը չէր, եթե, իհարկե, պատահական չէր նմանությունը գանգամաշկի հետ։

Բացասականը
Շատ ձանձրալի ու չտրամադրող սկսվեց։ Էդ շոգի նկարագրությունները մի տեսակ անիմաստ ու ավելորդ թվացին ինձ, տեղ–տեղ՝ արհեստական։
Ոչ սահուն պահեր կային։ Մեկ էլ էս նախադասությունն էր անհաջող.



> Նա քամուց քշվածի նման գլորվեց գետնին ու մեռավ`զարմացած ու մենակ:


Երևի պիտի հուզեր, բայց նենց մի տեսակ զավեշտական ա հնչում, որ ավելի շուտ ծիծաղ ա առաջացնում, քան տխրություն կամ ափսոսանք։ Չգիտեմ՝ ոնց բացատրեմ, բայց էս նախադասությունը կարծես մի քանի տարբեր առումներով սխալ լինի։

----------

Smokie (12.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Արի միասին իրան հրավիրենք խմելու, տեսնենք՝ ինչ կլինի 
> 
> Լսի, հերթով ալարում եմ: Մի մասն էլ դեռ չեմ կարդացել: Դրա համար եմ ասում՝ ընդունվում են առաջարկներ, որ համ էլ ձեռի հետ կարդամ:


ես իրան չեմ ճանաչում երևի, դու հրավիրի մեզ երկուսիս... լռության հետքերով

----------


## Գալաթեա

*5. ՎԱԶՔ*

Վարդգես Պետրոսյանը մի պատմվածք ունի, որտեղ կինն էլի, գնալ-մնալ հարցականների մեր իրեն պատեպատ ա տալիս: Բայց գնում ա: Անգամ էն դեպքում, երբ երեխա ունի: 
Կամ Վարդգեսի հերոսուհին ավելի էր ռիսկով, կամ ավելի էր դավադիտ եղած, կամ գուցե՝ պարզապես վատ մարդ էր, որ իր երջանկությունն ավելի բարձր դասեց: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ որոշեց փախչել իր անձը ոչնչացնող կյանքից ու մարդկանցից՝ ամուսնուց ու կիսուրից:

"Վազք"-ի հերոսուհու ռիսկը չի հերիքում...
Ինչի՞ չի հերիքում բայց: Որովհետև իր երբեմնի հրապուրանքը չէր սպասե՞լ իրեն: Ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե սպասած լիներ, ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե ինքը վերջին պահին չփախչեր ռեստորանից հետ՝ դեպի իր հոտած առօրյան: Եթե հանդիպումը կայանար, նա հետ կգնա՞ր:
Սրանք ա պետք հասկանալ: Որովհետև եթե ինքը ցանկացած դեպքում հետ էր գնալու, ուրեմն տունն այնքան էլ ատելի չէր իր համար: Ուրեմն "պարզապես կողակից" ամուսինն իրեն ձեռք էր տալիս: 
Ի դեպ, էդ էլ կուզեի հասկանալ, "կողակից" բառն էստեղ ի՞նչ իմաստով է: Պարզապես միասին էին ապրում, առանց սեքսի՞: Թե սեքսը կար, բայց պարտքի պես էր իրականացվում: Երեխա չկար, որովհետև չէին քնո՞ւմ իրար հետ, թե իրենցից մեկն առողջական խնդիր ուներ էդ առումով: 
Թվում է թե՝ պարզ գրված գործ է, բայց ինձ մոտ լիքը հարց առաջացավ, ինչպես տեսնում եք: 

Երևի դեռ էլի կանդրադառնամ էս գործին: 
Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ինձնից շատ ա հասկացել՝ կիսվեք:

----------

ivy (11.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> *6. «Սկալպ»*
> 
> Մեկ էլ էս նախադասությունն էր անհաջող.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Նա քամուց քշվածի նման գլորվեց գետնին ու մեռավ`զարմացած ու մենակ:
> ...


Էդ նախադասության մասին ես էլ էի գրել:
Փաստորեն մենակ իմ աչքին չէր կպել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես իրան չեմ ճանաչում երևի, դու հրավիրի մեզ երկուսիս... լռության հետքերով


Եթե ճիշտ եմ գուշակել հեղինակին, ինձ թվում ա՝ ճանաչում ես: Ավելի շուտ, ճանաչում ես էնքան, ինչքան ինձ:

Գնացի լռության հետքերով:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

«Սկալպ»

Պատմվածքը միանգամից աչքի  է ընկնում ներքին ստրուկտուրայով,որի միջոցով և որի հղկվածությամբ հեղինակը ստեղծում է կերպարի հոգեկան աշխարհը:Նկարագրությունները այնքան տեսանելի են,որ շնորհիվ դրանց կերպարները անշարժանում են շարժունության մեջ:Պատմվածքն աչքի է ընկնում նաև սուր ծաղրով:Ընդ որում՝ ծաղրվում են բոլորը,բայց առավելապես Հրաչիկի կինը՝ Հրանուշը:Հեղինակը գրում է. «Ամուսնու դագաղի կողքին նստած` անհարմար էր զգում իր մենակության համար և ամբողջ բողոքն էլ հենց այդ մասին էր. « Այ անխիղճ, անսիրտ մարդ, ես հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ` մենակ, անտեր-անտիրական... » «:Այսինքն՝  նրան ոչ այնքան հուզում է,որ ամուսինը մահացել է,այլ այն,թե ինքը այլևս ինչպե՞ս է ապրելու:Չկա իր այն աշխարհը,որում գտնվում էր ամուսինը: Նորից է արծածվում ԵՍ-ի առաջնայնության գաղափարը. «Հրանուշը թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց. շուտով աղջիկները կգան: Հոր մահը նրանց գոնե մի անգամ էլ տեսնելու հնարավորություն կտա: Առավոտյան կգան, հո իրեն մենակ չե՞ն թողնի » :Բայց երբ չի իրականանում կնոջ փափագը,նա փշրվում է և հույսը կապում իրեն սպասվելիք, ամուսնու գնացած մի ուրիշ աշխարհի կատարելության,կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, ավելի լավը լինելու հետ: Հրանուշը ամուսնու դագաղի առջև,նրան նախանձելով,ասում է. «Հրաչիկ ջան,էքուց կպրծնես... » :
Բավական լավ է կատարված կերպարների անունների ընտրությունը:Սրա հետ մեկտեղ գործում կային լեզվական մի քանի թերություններ:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> *5. ՎԱԶՔ*
> Եթե ինչ-որ մեկն ինձնից շատ ա հասկացել՝ կիսվեք:


Գալ, ես սենց եմ մտածում:
Էդ կինը անցել է բոլոր հիասթափությունների միջով ու ինչ-որ տեղ հարմարվել, թեև դեռ արյան մեջ կայծեր կան:
Հիմա իր մոտ հնարավորություն է առաջացել հանդիպելու անցյալի ասպետին: Բայց տարիներ են անցել, ու էդ վախեցնում է կնոջը: Կարող է ամեն ինչ լավ լինի, բայց կարող է նաև նոր հիասթափությունների պատճառ դառնա: Ու էդ վերջինը ուժեղ վախ է: Որովհետև կինը գիտի, թե էդ ինչ դժվար ճանապարհ է: Հիասթափության ճանապարհը: Ու ինքը նախընտրում է հետ գնալ էնտեղ, որտեղ էդ ճանապարհն արդեն անցած է: Էլ կորցնելու բան չունի, էլ վախեր չկան: Ամեն ինչ ստաբիլ վատ է. դա ավելի տանելի է, քան դեռ չունեցածը կորցնելու վախը:

----------

Գալաթեա (11.04.2014), Ուլուանա (11.04.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

*7. «Ոստիկանը»*

Դրականը
Գաղափարը լավն էր. հայ ոստիկանը սիրահարվում է ակտիվիստ աղջկա։ Շարադրանքն ընդհանուր առմամբ սահուն էր։

Բացասականը
Առաջին մի քանի նախադասություններն ուղղակի անտանելի էին։ Մի կերպ եմ հաղթահարել, համարյա որոշեցի էլ չկարդալ, որովհետև ուղեղս էլ չէր դիմանում կիլոմետրանոց, խուճուճ ձևակերպումների ծանրությանը։ Մինչև հասնում ես նախադասության վերջին, սկիզբն արդեն չես հիշում։
Լավ գաղափարի վատ իրականացում էր։ Պատմվածքում զարգացում, կարելի ա ասել, չկար. ոստիկանի կերպարը, չնայած գործողություններին, էդպես էլ նույնը մնաց։ Էն, որ սկսել էր հավեսով գործի գնալ, պահվածքի մեջ լիքը բաներ փոխվել էին, թվում էր՝ պիտի դրդեր նաև գոնե դիտարկել, ասենք, ոստիկանի պաշտոնից ազատվելու կամ գոնե ընդդիմադիր կողմին ինչ–որ կերպ սատարելու տարբերակները։ Բայց նույնիսկ սերը ոչինչ չշարժեց կյանքից հոգնած ու աննպատակ էդ էակի մեջ։ Ոնց լխկած կար, տենց էլ մնաց։ Կարելի էր գոնե աղջկա հետ հանդիպումների մեջ ինչ–որ հետաքրքրություն մտցնել, թե չէ՝ ամեն անգամ նույն բանը, աղջկա նույն ատելությամբ լի հայացքը, ոստիկանի նույն լեթարգիկ, անողնաշար վիճակը։ Ոչ մի զարգացում։ Վերջն էլ լրիվ հիաթափություն էր։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ես սենց եմ մտածում:
> Էդ կինը անցել է բոլոր հիասթափությունների միջով ու ինչ-որ տեղ հարմարվել, թեև դեռ արյան մեջ կայծեր կան:
> Հիմա իր մոտ հնարավորություն է առաջացել հանդիպելու անցյալի ասպետին: Բայց տարիներ են անցել, ու էդ վախեցնում է կնոջը: Կարող է ամեն ինչ լավ լինի, բայց կարող է նաև նոր հիասթափությունների պատճառ դառնա: Ու էդ վերջինը ուժեղ վախ է: Որովհետև կինը գիտի, թե էդ ինչ դժվար ճանապարհ է: Հիասթափության ճանապարհը: Ու ինքը նախընտրում է հետ գնալ էնտեղ, որտեղ էդ ճանապարհն արդեն անցած է: Էլ կորցնելու բան չունի, էլ վախեր չկան: Ամեն ինչ ստաբիլ վատ է. դա ավելի տանելի է, քան դեռ չունեցածը կորցնելու վախը:


Այսինքն նա ընտրում ա չընտրելը...
Տխուր ա:

----------

ivy (11.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Իրականում սենց բանալ պատմությունների ամբողջ աղը պիտի շարադրանքը լինի, որովհետև պատմությունը նորություն չի:
Բայց հենց շարադրանքի հարցում էս գործը էդքան էլ շահող չի:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Գործողությունները կատարվում են գնդի ներսում: Գրելիս  մտածել եմ,որ  հաստատ պետք չեն գա մյուս մանրամասնությունները : Նաև  պահ կա. հերոսները էնքան են քարացել ու հարմարվել էդ պայմաններին, որ իրենց չի հետաքրքրում ,թե իրենք երբվանից են տեղ ու ընդանրապես ինչի: Կարող ես ազատ շպրտել գիտաֆանտաստիկ պահերը: Կարող եմ անգամ ինքս քեզ բացատրել՝ինչի: 
Լավ սկսեմ մանրամասն վերլուծել ու ասել այն, ինչը պատմվածքս տես չի հասցրել:



> Ժամացույցիս էկրանը փայլեց ու հաջորդ րոպեին ինձ տեղափոխեց իմ գունդ:


Սա ընդամենը մեր կյանքն է, ոչինչ ավել չկա: Հետո՞ ինչ որ ինետով նամակի կամ հենց մեքենայով գնալու փոխարեն այդպես են շարժվում:
[QUOTE]


> Գնդի պատերից կենդանիներ էին ինձ նայում, գետեր, ջրվեժներ էին տարածում: Հազարավոր ծաղիկներ գնդով մեկ տարածել էին իրենց բույրը: Այդ ամենը կեղծ էր. բույրերը, գետերը, ծաղիկներն, անգամ ձայները.


Սա էլի մեր կյանքն է: Մենք հանդիպում ենք լիքը երևույթների, փոխվում, խեղաթյուրվում է արվեստը, գեղեցիկը դառնում է տգեղ, տգեղը դառնում հիասքանչ: Շատերը ենթարկվում են հոսքին, համաձայնում են, որ տգեղը իսկապես գեղեցիկ է և կեղծը ամենևին կեղծ չէ, այս երևույթը/ տվյալ դեպքում գնդերի նկարները, իրենց այնտեղ հայնտվելը/ շատ սովորական է և զարմանալու ոչինչ չկա: Բայց կա մի մաս, որ սկսում է շարժվել, սկսում է մտածել, խորանալ երևույթների էության մեջ: 



> Անցած շաբաթ ժամացույցիս ուղարկված ընթերցանության ցանկում մի գիրք կար, որը պատմում էր մեզնից հարյուր տարի առաջ ապրած մարդկանց մասին: Երբ ես, Էլն ու տիկին Սմիթը խոսում էինք այդ գրքի մասին, Էլը քիչ մնաց լաց լիներ.նրան այնքան էր հուզել այն փաստը, որ մարդիկ առաջ պատուհաններ ու ժամացույցներ չունեին:


Մեզ՝ժամանակակիցներիս, թվում է, որ այս ամենը՝առաջընթացը, ամեն ինչի հեշտանալը մեր օգտին է: Իրականում դա սարսափելի է:



> Փիբիի մետաղյա դեմքի միակ շարժուն մասն աչքերն էին. չնայած դրան, նա կարողանում էր արտահայտել իր տրամադրությունը: Այցելությանս պահին նրա աչքերում հեղուկ էր կուտակվել՝ տխրության նշան էր:


Ռոբոտ է, Ջեյմսը մարդ էր, տիկին Սմիթը նույնպես մարդ էր, բայց Ջեգրսի մահը ինչ-որ ձև արտահայտվե՞լ էր նրանց մեջ: Ռոբոտը ավելի մտահոգված էր, ավելին էր զգում, քան մարդը՝ում իբր թե ավելի շատ է տված դրանից: 



> Իմ աչքերի առաջ հսկայական սենյակ էր, բայց պատերին պատուհանների փոխարեն հազարավոր, հնարավոր է՝ միլիոնավոր գրքեր էին շարված: Ես ցնցված էի. դրանք բոլորովին նման չէին ժամացույցի գրքերին: Երբ շրջվեցի, տեսա, որ Փիբին ինձ մենակ է թողել սենյակում:
> Պատերին շարված գրքերի մեծ մասը երբեք չէին եղել ժամացույցի գրադարանում: Դրանք մեծ մասամբ մեզնից դարեր առաջ ապրող մարդկանց մասին էր:


Ջեյմսին հնարավորություն  տրվեց պատռելու վարագույրը, դուրս գալու կեղծիքից և ապրելու: 



> Գունդը սկսեց ինձ անտանելի թվալ՝ իր ամբողջ շքեղությամբ և թեթևությամբ հանդերձ: Ոչինչ ինքն իրեն չէր հայտնվում այնտեղ,ու ոչինչ հենց այնպես չէր տրվում: Սկսեցի զգալ ներսումս կուտակված դատարկության չափը. ասես ջրհորի մեջ քարեր գցես, ու դրանք երբեք չհասնեն հատակին:


Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, մենք՝բոլորս, այսպիսին չե՞նք դառնում: Մեզ թվում է, մենք գնալով խելացի ենք դառնում, բայց ընդհակառակը՝ մենք գնալով ավելի ենք բթանում, մեր ստեղծած սարքերը հիմա մեզնից խելացի են դառնում ու նրանց օգնությունն է մեզ ստիպում, որ բթանանք: Մեր սարքերը սկսում են ավելի շատ բան զգալ,քան մենք ինքներս:



> -Ջեյմս, ամեն ինչ լա՞վ է քեզ հետ, -ասաց տիկին Սմիթն ու ձեռքը շփեց ճակատիս:





> -Սա լավ վերջ չի ունենա, Ջեյմս, երևի համակարգը հիմա մեզ հսկում է: Մեզ միանգամից կսպանեն:


Մեզ միշտ մի բան արգելում է անել մեր ուզածը : ՄԵծ մասամբ ինչ-որ անտեսանելի են լինում  խանգարող հանգամանքները, նրանք կան ու միևնույն ժամանակ չկան, դու չգիտես,թե ինչն է քեզ իրականում խանգարում, բայց չես անում դա:



> Հաջորդ գիշեր ամեն ինչ կրկնվեց: Նորից արթնացա թխկոցից, կարմիր կետիկ-աչքերով ստվեր տեսա, որն անհետացավ:
> Երբ հաջորդ անգամ գնացինք Ջեգրսի տուն, գիշերը մնացինք այնտեղ:


Դու անկախ քեզնից կամ պիտի ենթարկվես ստանդարտների/այս դեպքում ինչ-որ համակարգի/ կամ պիտի ոչնչացվես, ամեն դեպքում ստանդարտները քեզ չեն ների դրանցից շեղվելու համար:



> տեսանք ռոբոտներին: Երկու ընտրություն ունեինք՝ հանձնվել, կամ ոչնչացվել նրանց կողմից: Դժվար էր ասել, թե որն էր վատ. հանձնվողներն անհետ կորչում էին, ու գրեթե ոչ ոք չգիտեր, թե ինչ էր պատահում նրանց հետ:


«Ոչ կյանքը, ոչ մահը չեն սպասում»:
Ու մինչ մենք ելք ենք գտնում մահը մոտենում է, թե՛ հենց կոնկրետ մահը, թե՛ Ես-ի մահը: Մենք մեր ժամանակը ծախսում ենք հիմարությունների վրա, մեզ համար հորինել ենք սահմաններ /գնդերը/ ու էդ սահմանների ներսում ամեն ինչ սովորական է, իսկ սահամաններից դուրս արդեն անսովոր ու ոչ նորմալ:

----------

John (11.04.2014), Sambitbaba (13.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> «Սկալպ»
> 
> Պատմվածքը միանգամից աչքի  է ընկնում ներքին ստրուկտուրայով,որի միջոցով և որի հղկվածությամբ հեղինակը ստեղծում է կերպարի հոգեկան աշխարհը:Նկարագրությունները այնքան տեսանելի են,որ շնորհիվ դրանց կերպարները անշարժանում են շարժունության մեջ:Պատմվածքն աչքի է ընկնում նաև սուր ծաղրով:Ընդ որում՝ ծաղրվում են բոլորը,բայց առավելապես Հրաչիկի կինը՝ Հրանուշը:Հեղինակը գրում է. «Ամուսնու դագաղի կողքին նստած` անհարմար էր զգում իր մենակության համար և ամբողջ բողոքն էլ հենց այդ մասին էր. « Այ անխիղճ, անսիրտ մարդ, ես հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ` մենակ, անտեր-անտիրական... » «:Այսինքն՝  նրան ոչ այնքան հուզում է,որ ամուսինը մահացել է,այլ այն,թե ինքը այլևս ինչպե՞ս է ապրելու:Չկա իր այն աշխարհը,որում գտնվում էր ամուսինը: Նորից է արծածվում ԵՍ-ի առաջնայնության գաղափարը. «Հրանուշը թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց. շուտով աղջիկները կգան: Հոր մահը նրանց գոնե մի անգամ էլ տեսնելու հնարավորություն կտա: Առավոտյան կգան, հո իրեն մենակ չե՞ն թողնի » :Բայց երբ չի իրականանում կնոջ փափագը,նա փշրվում է և հույսը կապում իրեն սպասվելիք, ամուսնու գնացած մի ուրիշ աշխարհի կատարելության,կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, ավելի լավը լինելու հետ: Հրանուշը ամուսնու դագաղի առջև,նրան նախանձելով,ասում է. «Հրաչիկ ջան,էքուց կպրծնես... » :
> Բավական լավ է կատարված կերպարների անունների ընտրությունը:Սրա հետ մեկտեղ գործում կային լեզվական մի քանի թերություններ:


Հաշվի առնելով, որ մինչև հիմա կարդացած ոչ մի գործ չեք հավանել, անկեղծ հույս ունեմ, որ Սկալպը ձեր գրածը չի...  :Smile: 
Մի տեսակ էն չէր լինի էլի  :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (11.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Ուլուանա (11.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> …
> 
> Էլ որի՞ մասին խոսեմ:


էլ մի խոսա… հերիք ա ինչքամ խոսացիր… 

*ԿԱՏԱԿ Ա…*

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

> Հաշվի առնելով, որ մինչև հիմա կարդացած ոչ մի գործ չեք հավանել, անկեղծ հույս ունեմ, որ Սկալպը ձեր գրածը չի... 
> Մի տեսակ էն չէր լինի էլի


Բնականաբար իմ գրածը չէ,որովհետև գրող կոչվածը,եթե,իսկապես, հոգով ստեղծագործող է,միշտ խիստ քննադատական հայացքով է նայում իր ստեղծագործություններին:Թուամնյանն ասում էր. «Բոլորը պիտի ջնջեմ,նորից պիտի գրեմ» : 

Իսկ մրցույթին ես չեմ մասնակցում,ուղղակի ընթերցող եմ, ու գործերը քննել եմ ՄԻԱՅՆ ընթերցողի հայացքով:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Լռության հետքեր*
Ափսոս, որովհետև կարող էր շատ լավ գործ լիներ: Յոգայի հետ զուգահեռները շատ հավեսն էին, էդ շնչելու պահը, լոտուսի դիրքը: Որ մի երկու ասանա ավել լիներ, ավելի հավես կլիներ: Բայց էդ ամեն ինչին սյուժե էր պետք, ինչը չկար: Ու մեկ էլ տեքստը լավ հղկված չէր: Հեղինակ ջան, ինքդ տես, փորձիր էս հատվածը բարձրաձայն կարդալ.




> *Տղամարդը,* ում հետ կապված էր իր կյանքի այս վերջին շրջադարձը, գուրու չէր։ Իր *տղամարդկանցից* յուրաքանչյուրին բնութագրելիս կարող էր ասել, թե հատկապես որ հատկանիշների համար էր նրանց առանձնացրել *տղամարդկային* բազմությունից, բայց այդ *տղամարդու* մեջ այդպիսի հատկանիշ չկար։ Այդ *տղամարդն* ասես ընդհանրապես զուրկ լիներ որևէ հատկանիշից։ Նա այդպես էլ չկարողացավ իմանալ այդ *տղամարդու* ցանկությունները, միգուցե որովհետև *տղամարդը* վարպետորեն թաքցնում էր դրանք, միգուցե որովհետև չուներ այդպիսիք։


Ու ընդհանրապես, տղամարդ բառն ահավոր շատ ա կրկնվում էս գործի մեջ, թույլատրելիից շատ:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ մրցույթին ես չեմ մասնակցում,ուղղակի ընթերցող եմ, ու գործերը քննել եմ ՄԻԱՅՆ ընթերցողի հայացքով:


Ուղղակի ընթերցող, որը գրանցվել է հենց մրցույթի սկզբին, հմմ:
Ինչևէ, մեզ բոլորի կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են՝ թե ուղղակի ընթերցողի, թե ստեղծագործող ընթերցողի  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ու ընդհանրապես, տղամարդ բառն ահավոր շատ ա կրկնվում էս գործի մեջ, թույլատրելիից շատ:


Ու վափշե՝ ես էդ տղամարդկանց հայրիգ-մայրիգը, չէ՞ Բյուր  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> «Սկալպ»
> 
> Պատմվածքը միանգամից աչքի  է ընկնում ներքին ստրուկտուրայով,որի միջոցով և որի հղկվածությամբ հեղինակը ստեղծում է կերպարի հոգեկան աշխարհը:Նկարագրությունները այնքան տեսանելի են,որ շնորհիվ դրանց կերպարները անշարժանում են շարժունության մեջ:Պատմվածքն աչքի է ընկնում նաև սուր ծաղրով:Ընդ որում՝ ծաղրվում են բոլորը,բայց առավելապես Հրաչիկի կինը՝ Հրանուշը:Հեղինակը գրում է. «Ամուսնու դագաղի կողքին նստած` անհարմար էր զգում իր մենակության համար և ամբողջ բողոքն էլ հենց այդ մասին էր. « Այ անխիղճ, անսիրտ մարդ, ես հիմա ի՞նչ անեմ` մենակ, անտեր-անտիրական... » «:Այսինքն՝  նրան ոչ այնքան հուզում է,որ ամուսինը մահացել է,այլ այն,թե ինքը այլևս ինչպե՞ս է ապրելու:Չկա իր այն աշխարհը,որում գտնվում էր ամուսինը: Նորից է արծածվում ԵՍ-ի առաջնայնության գաղափարը. «Հրանուշը թեթևացած շունչ քաշեց. շուտով աղջիկները կգան: Հոր մահը նրանց գոնե մի անգամ էլ տեսնելու հնարավորություն կտա: Առավոտյան կգան, հո իրեն մենակ չե՞ն թողնի » :Բայց երբ չի իրականանում կնոջ փափագը,նա փշրվում է և հույսը կապում իրեն սպասվելիք, ամուսնու գնացած մի ուրիշ աշխարհի կատարելության,կամ, ավելի ճիշտ, ավելի լավը լինելու հետ: Հրանուշը ամուսնու դագաղի առջև,նրան նախանձելով,ասում է. «Հրաչիկ ջան,էքուց կպրծնես... » :
> Բավական լավ է կատարված կերպարների անունների ընտրությունը:Սրա հետ մեկտեղ գործում կային լեզվական մի քանի թերություններ:


common…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ ջան, մի երկու բառ էլ հայերեն, եթե կարելի է  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու վափշե՝ ես էդ տղամարդկանց հայրիգ-մայրիգը, չէ՞ Բյուր


հա, ես էլ դրանց ինչն եմ ասել … with their all bells and whistles…

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեֆ ջան, մի երկու բառ էլ հայերեն, եթե կարելի է


դրա հայերենը լավ չի հնչում :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Անժամանդրոսի հավանածն եմ կարդում: 
Կեսից չդիմացա՝ եկա ասեմ, որ ես "դույզն-ինչ" արտահայտությունը մենակ ղժժալու համար եմ օգտագործում:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Վազք*
Տեղ-տեղ լավ պահեր ուներ: Էդ կենցաղային զզվելիությունը շատ դուրս եկավ: Բայց ընդհանուր կատարումը թույլ էր: Սենց բաները կարելի ա ավելի դրամատիկ ներկայացնել, ավելի ուժեղ խորանալ կերպարների մեջ: Բայց նենց մի տեսակ ստանդարտ էր, մի տեսակ միջին վիճակագրական:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

> Ուղղակի ընթերցող, որը գրանցվել է հենց մրցույթի սկզբին, հմմ:
> Ինչևէ, մեզ բոլորի կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են՝ թե ուղղակի ընթերցողի, թե ստեղծագործող ընթերցողի


Հարգելի ivy, գրանցվելուս ժամանակը ուղղակի զուգադիպել է, և դրա մեջ  միտումնավորություն փնտրելը սխալ ուղղությամբ է տանելու:

----------

ivy (11.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆ ի՞նչ ես կարդում հիմա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հաջորդը Ոստիկանը կարդա՞մ, թե՞ ուրիշ առաջարկ կա:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

> Անժամանդրոսի հավանածն եմ կարդում: 
> Կեսից չդիմացա՝ եկա ասեմ, որ ես "դույզն-ինչ" արտահայտությունը մենակ ղժժալու համար եմ օգտագործում:


Դույզն-ինչ արտահայտությունը մեր լեզվում դեռ վաղ ժամանակներից է  գործածվել՝ առանց մեծ ոգևորություն պատճառելու  գործածողին և ընթերցողին:Օրինակ՝ Ավ.Իսահակյանի «Ազգեր են եկել, ազգեր գնացել, և չեն ըմբռնել իմաստը նրա. Բանաստեղծներն են հասկացել դույզն-ինչ և թոթովում են հնչյուններն անմահ» տողերում ինձ չի թվում,որ այդ բառը «ղժժալու» տեղիք է տալիս:

----------

Tiger29 (11.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Հաջորդը Ոստիկանը կարդա՞մ, թե՞ ուրիշ առաջարկ կա:


Բարդին կարդա

----------


## ivy

> Հարգելի ivy, գրանցվելուս ժամանակը ուղղակի զուգադիպել է, և դրա մեջ  միտումնավորություն փնտրելը սխալ ուղղությամբ է տանելու:


Մենք Ակումբում բացի սրանից ուրիշ հավես թեմաներ էլ ունենք, թե ժամանակ գտնես, նայիր, մասնակցիր քննարկումներին  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բարդին կարդա


Կարդացել եմ դա, հեղինակին էլ ասել եմ կարծիքս:

Հաջո՞րդը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

*6. <ՍԿԱԼՊ>*

Անտեղի համեմատությունները ծանրացնում էին գործը: Քրիստոսի գալուստ, հայելու ապակյա ցանց...դույզն-ինչ :Smile: 
Ես ծաղր չտեսա: Ես տեսա մեր ճղճիմ իրականությունից բավականից իրական մի հատված: Որ ծաղր լիներ՝ լավ կլիներ:

Ու նորմալ ա, որ կինը մեռնողի հետևից լացելուց ավելի՝ մտածում ա նրա մասին, որ մենակ ա մնալու: Գուցե արժեր դրա վրա՞ կենտրոնանալ, էդ պահը փորձել բացահայտել, էդ հոգեբանական "քարկապը" քանդել, ոչ թե Սկայպով օն-լայն հուղարկավորության գրոտեսկի հասցրած տեսարանների նկարագրումով զբաղվել:  

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

Ինչպես նաև Վազքի հեղինակին, մոռացել էի գրել  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Կարդացել եմ դա, հեղինակին էլ ասել եմ կարծիքս:
> 
> Հաջո՞րդը:


մեզ էլ ասա

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դույզն-ինչ արտահայտությունը մեր լեզվում դեռ վաղ ժամանակներից է  գործածվել՝ առանց մեծ ոգևորություն պատճառելու  գործածողին և ընթերցողին:Օրինակ՝ Ավ.Իսահակյանի «Ազգեր են եկել, ազգեր գնացել, և չեն ըմբռնել իմաստը նրա. Բանաստեղծներն են հասկացել դույզն-ինչ և թոթովում են հնչյուններն անմահ» տողերում ինձ չի թվում,որ այդ բառը «ղժժալու» տեղիք է տալիս:


Իսահակյանի մոտ՝ չի տալիս  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մեզ էլ ասա


Աչքիս էսօր էսքանը: Վաղը Գնդերի վրայով մի հատ էլ կանցնեմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ոստիկանը վախենում եմ սկսեմ...
Համոզեք էլի:

----------


## ivy

> Ոստիկանը վախենում եմ սկսեմ...
> Համոզեք էլի:


Մի վախեցի. դժվար ա գնում, բայց գնում ա ու շատ երկար չի:

----------

Գալաթեա (11.04.2014)

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

[QUOTE=Գալաթեա;2470795][COLOR="#2F4F4F"]*6. <ՍԿԱԼՊ>*

Անտեղի համեմատությունները ծանրացնում էին գործը: Քրիստոսի գալուստ, հայելու ապակյա ցանց...դույզն-ինչ :Smile: 
Ես ծաղր չտեսա: Ես տեսա մեր ճղճիմ իրականությունից բավականից իրական մի հատված: Որ ծաղր լիներ՝ լավ կլիներ:

Ու նորմալ ա, որ կինը մեռնողի հետևից լացելուց ավելի՝ մտածում ա նրա մասին, որ մենակ ա մնալու: Գուցե արժեր դրա վրա՞ կենտրոնանալ, էդ պահը փորձել բացահայտել, էդ հոգեբանական "քարկապը" քանդել, ոչ թե Սկայպով օն-լայն հուղարկավորության գրոտեսկի հասցրած տեսարանների նկարագրումով զբաղվել:  

Այն նյութը,որ վերցրել էր հեղինակը,տարբեր գրողների կողմից արծածվել է:Ուրեմն էստեղ  ընթերցողի համար կարևորվելու է ձևը՝ ինչպեսը:Համեմատությունները միջոց են գաղաափարի,նյութի հաստատման հմր:Օր.՝ «Քրիստոսի գալուստ»-ով նա փորձում է լրիվ ուրիշ գաղափար արծածել.«...ուր մինչև  ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ՎԵՐՋԸ պատրաստ էր սպասել անգամ ԱՆՆՇԱՆ զեփյուռի,ինչպես մոլեռանդ հավատացյալն է սպասում Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալստյանը»:
Քարկապը գրողը գուցե չի ցանկանում բացել,որպեսզի ընթերցողն ինքը եզրահանգումներ կատարի:Ասենք՝ Դոստոևսկին  արձանագրում էր փաստ և դա քննում,իսկ նրա կողքին շատ-շատ հեղինակներ միայն արձանագրում էին փաստը,բայց դրանից գործը չէր արժեզրկվում:

----------

Գալաթեա (11.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ի՞նչ ես կարդում հիմա


սեքս առաջին համբույրից…

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

> Իսահակյանի մոտ՝ չի տալիս


Անշուշտ,այդ տողերը Իսահակյանն է գրել «Աբու-Լալա Մահարի»-ում:Եթե նկատի ունեք Իսահակյանի կողմից պատճենված լինելը,ապա,խնդրեմ, ներկայացրեք այն հատվածը,որից նա կատարել է պատճենում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

…հլա կարդում եմ… տղեն գնում ա կաֆե…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Անշուշտ,այդ տողերը Իսահակյանն է գրել «Աբու-Լալա Մահարի»-ում:Եթե նկատի ունեք Իսահակյանի կողմից պատճենված լինելը,ապա,խնդրեմ, ներկայացրեք այն հատվածը,որից նա կատարել է պատճենում:


Ես բոլորովին դա նկատի չունեի:
Ես նկատի ունեի, որ այն ինչ բնական է նայվում ու կարդացվում Իսահակյանի պես մեծության մոտ, իր տողերում` ծիծաղելի ու անտեղի կարող է դառնալ միջին ստատիստիկ ստեղծագործություններում: 

Եթե խոսքը Դոստոևսկու մասին լիներ՝ ես չէի բողոքի անբացատրելի մնացած հոգեբանական քարկապից, որովհետև նա դրա վարպետն էր: Դա կարողանալ ա պետք:
Իսկ Սկալպի հեղինակի հնարները համեմատել մեծ գրողի արածների հետ՝ մի քիչ չափազանց է կարծում եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

… Դավիթը նստում ա մառշռուտկա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

…Դավիթին տփում են…

----------


## Mephistopheles

…Անուշիկը թվեն ձեռը Դավիթի դռանն ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դավիթը պուլտով անջատում ա տելեվիզըրը ու երկու ձեռով գրկում ա Անուշիկի գլուխը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

…Դավիթը հանում ա Անուշիկի շորերը ու փորձում ա լիֆը քանդի, բայց չի կարում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

…հլա փորձում ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

*7. Ոստիկանը
*
Ոնց որ Մեֆն էր չէ՞ գրել, որ իզուր ա իր ընդդիմադիր լինելն էդքան շատ ցույց տվել հեղինակը: Չեմ կարա չհամաձայնեմ: 
Շատ էր խանգարում գործին: 
Չեմ ասում՝ ոստիկանը չի կարա լավը լինի, չէ, էդ չի: Բայց սենց էլ չի լինում... 
Համակարգը մարդուն ուտում ա, դարձնում ա իր գերին, ուզես-չուզես: Սկսում ես էդ համակարգի էլեմենտի/մասնիկի պես աշխատել, անկախ քեզնից, որովհետև եթե չաշխատես՝ կքանդես համակարգը ու դա քեզ չեն ների: Ու էդ ամենը սկսվում ա գիտակցությունից: Գիտակցության, մտածելակերպի մեջ ա փոփոխությունը, մեքենայացումը լինում: 
Որն էլ բացառում ա էս կարգի մոտեցումը...

Վերջն էլ կտրուկ էր շատ... էդքան ձգած նկարագրություններից հետո շատ "քըռթ" էր կտրած:
Շարադրանքը լավն էր, թվաց՝ շատ դժվար եմ կարդալու, բայց չէ: Լավ էլ սահուն գնաց՝ առաջին նախադասությունները հաղթահարելուց հետո  :Smile: 

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

…Անուշն ուզում ա օգնի, բայց Դավիդը հրաժարվում ա. ասում ա "կարամ, էս ի՞նչ ա որ… ես քեռուս արհեստանոցում մեխանիկ եմ աշխատել ու հիմա էլ համալսարանում ե"՛…

----------


## Mephistopheles

…Անուշը մտածում ա, "անբաշար… հա… քեռուդ արհեստանոցում լիֆչիկ էին քանդում…"

----------


## Mephistopheles

օքեյ… անցնում ենք քննարկման…

էս էն տեքստերից ա որ հենց առաջին մի քանի նախադասությունից արդեն գիտես ինչ ա լինելու… և պատմվածքը հիմնականում կառուցված ա սյուժեի վրա, զարգացումների վրա… սյուժեն նպատակ ա ոչ թե գործիք… չգիտեմ, սենց բան կա թե չէ… ես սյուժեին կարևորությունչեմ տալիս էդքան… 

շատ սեռի ա… էնքան որ մտածում ես թե հաղինակն ինչի ա գրել… 

կներես հեղինակ ջան… լուրջ չընդունես ասածս որովհետև ես մասնագետ չեմ… 

ընդունվածների սահմաններում ա մնացած… 

միակ լավ բանն էն ա որ մի անգամից գործից ա գրել առանց էսուէն կողմ գնալու…

----------


## Ingrid

14. Գենեզիս

Երևի գրողն հմուտ մեկն է, բայց այս գործը գրել է շատ արագ ու երևի երկորդ անգամ չի էլ կարդացել. Թե ուղղագրական սխալներն էին այդ մասին հուշում, թե ընդհանուր տեքստը: Պատմվածքում արտահայտված մտահոգությունները տեղին են, ժամանակակից խնդիրներ են, ներկայացնելու ոճն էլ վատը չէ, բայց շատ փնթի է գրված: Երևի արժեր մի լաաաավ մշակել:

----------


## Ingrid

15. Ինչո՞ւ
Թեման ավելի ընդհանրական էր երևում. կարծես ոչ թե կոնկրետ դեպքի կամ կոնկրետ ժամանակաշրջանի վերաբերեր, այլ՝ ընդհանուր խնդիրների, որոնք էլ հենց ներկայացված էին պատմվածքում: Հեշտ էր կարդացվում, ինչն այս դեպքում երևի դրական է:

----------


## Smokie

> *6. <ՍԿԱԼՊ>*


Վերջապես կարդացի: :Smile:  Պատկերացրեցի, տեսա, ընկալեցի, հավանեցի: :Yes: 

Անսովոր էր... շատ անսովոր: Կարդում ես Հրաչիկի՝ իր մտքերի, ժամանակի կանգնելու մասին ու մեկ էլ հանկարծ... «Չինովնիկի մահ»ի նման ամենալուրջ, սառը ձևով «մեռավ» Հրաչիկը, (ի դեպ, սկզբից ես իրեն պուճուր երախա էի պատկերացնում, հետո երիտասարդ մարդու տեսա , հետո նոր թոռնատերի): Բավականին հետաքրքիր, ֆանտաստիկ, այլմոլորակյա պատմվածք էր սպասվում ու հանկարծ՝ «գլխավոր հերոսը» մեռնում ա հենց ամենասկզբում: 
Հետո՝ այսինքն «երկրորդ գլխից» աստիճանաբար առաջ եկավ պատմվածքի գլխավոր միտքը՝ իսպառ չքվեց ֆանտաստիկան, փոխվեց գլխավոր հերոսը ու ամբողջ պատմվածքը: Շատ լավ ու ճիշտ էր ներկայացվել իրավիճակը, ճիշտ թատրոն էր: Անկեղծ ասած՝ կեսերից ես Հրանուշի մահն էլ էի պատկերացնում ու  մտածում, թե ի՞ր դեպքում ինչ կլինի՝ այդ նույն մտքին էլ պատմվածքի վերջերում հանդիպեցի, էլ չեմ խոսում էն պահի մասին, երբ ճանճին քշելու համար Հրանուշն ընկավ աթոռից: Իսկ ամենավերջում արդեն Հրաչիկի ու Հրանուշի տեսարանների մեջ որոշակի ընդհանրություններ եղան: Ինչ տեսարանով սկսվել էր պատմվածքը, նույնով էլ վերջացավ՝ պարզապես հերոսներն էին փոխվել:

----------


## Ingrid

Ընդհանուր վերցրած՝ մրցույթն հաջողված էր: Նույնիսկ կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե այս պատվածքներից մոտ տասներկուսը մասնակցեին այլ մրցույթների հաստատ առաջին տեղերում էին լինելու: Բայց քանի որ լավ գործերը մի տեղ են հավաքվել, պահանջներն էլ բոլորից շատ խիստ է: Հիմա որ նայում եմ իմ մեկնաբանություններին, չկա մեկը, որ լիովին իմ ուզածով լինի. չնայած ես անգամ Գուդռիդսում ոչ մի գրքի դեռ հինգ միավոր դրած չկամ, եսիմ, ամեն մեկի մեջ փնտրում ենք բաներ, որ, ըստ մեզ, եթե լինեին, նոր լիովին կայացած, հաջողված «դեմք» գործեր կդառնային:
Քվեարկելու երեք տարբերակ ունեմ. կամ քվեարկել քիչ թե շատ դուր եկած գործերին՝ «Գնդեր», «Սիմոնն ու Բարդին», «Գենեզիս», «Ինչո՞ւ», «Անցումներ», «Կյանք գորգի վրա»: Բայց ամեն մեկին էլ իրենց բացերը կային...հըմ, հըմ...
Կամ միայն մեկ գործի օգտին քվեարկեմ, որն  ինձ համեմատաբար ամենաշատն էր դուր եկել:
Կամ ոչ ոքի էլ չքվեարկել: ՃՃՃ
Լավ, քանի որ դեռ օրեր կան, ընթացքում տարբերակներից մեկը կընտրեմ:

----------


## E-la Via

Ես եկա: Դեռ  պատմվածքների մի մասն եմ կարդացել: Վերջիններիս տպավորություններով կիսվեմ, հետո անցնեմ մյուսներին: 

_Սիփան-Շուրիկ_
Լավ շարադրված պատմություն, որն ընթերցելու ամբողջ ընթացքում թվում էր երբևէ կարդացած պատմություն եմ վերընթերցում: Պատճառն հավանաբար այն է, որ շենքաբակահարևանային պատմություններ ես էլ եմ գրում:

_Սովորական պատմություն_
Իրոք որ սովորական: Թեկուզ էլի ընկնում է շենքաբակահարևանայաին կատեգորիայի տակ ու ի տարբերություն նախորդի այդքան էլ խնամքով գրված չէ, բայց ավարտը պատմվածքի խայծն էր, շատ լավը: Անսպասելի ու հետաքրքիր լուծում էր տրված: Ի դեպ, պատմվածքում ականջիս ու աչքերիս անսովոր բառեր հանդիպեցի, որոնք թեկուզ խորթ էին  թվում, բայց համուհոտ էին տալիս:

*Թարսի բանը*
Ոնց հասկացա մրցույթայինից դուրս է: Ուրեմն քիչ ուշ կկադամ ու կարծիքս առանձին բացված թեմայում կհայտնեմ:
_
Անցումներ_
Շատ լավն է: Իսկ շատ լավերի դեպքում ես չեմ սիրում ծավալվել: Միայն մի բան ասեմ. Քանի որ պատվածքը դիտորդի աչքերով է գրված, ավելի շատ նկարողագրական, ցույց տվող միտում ունի, ինձ խանգարում էր որոշ արտահայտություններում հեղինակի սուր արտահայտված վերբերմունքը: Կարծում եմ, եթե դրանք մեղմվի, պատմվածքը միայն կշահի:

*Վազք*
Կերպարի նման ՛՛ վախկոտ՛՛ մարդկանց հանդեպ խիստ ընդգծված բասական վերաբերմունք ունեմ ու հենց դա կարող է թույլ չտալ պատմվածքին հնարավորինս օբյեկտիվ վերաբերվել, բայց փորձեմ:
Ճիշտ է, ընդհանուր պատմվածքը դուրս չեկավ, բայց հեղինակը կաորղացել է փոխանցել կերպարի հոգեվիճակի ու ընդհանուր իրավիճակի ճահճային մթնոլորտը:
Էն տպավորությունն էր, որ հեղինակը գրելու նոր փորձեր է անում:  Շարադրանքը դուրս չեկավ, կարծես կերպարի գործողությունների ու մտքերի շտապողականությունը ազդել է նաև հեղինակի շարադրանքի վրա: Թվում է մի շնչով է գրված, թեթևակի վրայով անցած, թեկուզև երևի հենց դրա շնորհիվ կերպարի  գլխում հնչող մտքերի խառնաշփոթը լավ փոխանցվել է: 

*Սկալպ*
Էհ-էհ բալամ... հերթը հասավ դիվան բաշուն, ասել ա, թե սկալպով հոգեհանգիստ ու թաղում անելուն:
Հեղինակ ջան, չիդեմ ինչ գրեմ:
Պատմությունում կարծես աբսուրդի հասնող իրականության ներկա ենք լինում, բայց քանի որ պատմածքը շատ էր երկարացված, դանդաղ ու անհետաքրքիր էր զարգանում, չկարողացա ցավալ էդ իրականության համար: Եթե պատմվածքը խմբագրվի՝ տեղ-տեղ կրճատվի, փոքր ինչ սարկազմիկ տոնով համեմվի, դրանից այն միայն կշահի:
Բայց սկայպ-սկալպ բառախաղը դուրս եկավ: Էդ ՛՛սկալպը՛՛ մարդկանց վերնահարկլը լրիվ տարել ա:

*Ոստիկանը*
Սահուն գրված, արագ  ըթերցվող պատմվածք էր:

----------


## E-la Via

Կասե՞ք, թե երբ է ավարտվում քվեարկության ժամկետը:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Կասե՞ք, թե երբ է ավարտվում քվեարկության ժամկետը:


Այս հարցումը կփակվի 14.04.2014, ժամը՝ 17:16-ին

----------

E-la Via (11.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

Ժող, մի անհամեստ հարց տամ. եթե հեղինակներից մեկը կամ մի քանիսը գրացվեն ակումբում ու միայն իրենց գործերը գովեն, իրենց գործերին միավոր տան, կազմակերպիչները ո՞նց են այդ մասին իմանալու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, մի անհամեստ հարց տամ. եթե հեղինակներից մեկը կամ մի քանիսը գրացվեն ակումբում ու միայն իրենց գործերը գովեն, իրենց գործերին միավոր տան, կազմակերպիչները ո՞նց են այդ մասին իմանալու:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, էս հարցն արդեն քննարկվել ա: Կարծեմ սենց էր՝ դե լավ, ոչինչ, մի ձայն ա, դժվար դա ինչ-որ բան փոխի: Եթե սխալվում եմ, թող ինձ ուղղեն քննարկմանը մասնակցածները:

----------

Ingrid (11.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ժող, մի անհամեստ հարց տամ. եթե հեղինակներից մեկը կամ մի քանիսը գրացվեն ակումբում ու միայն իրենց գործերը գովեն, իրենց գործերին միավոր տան, կազմակերպիչները ո՞նց են այդ մասին իմանալու:


Միայն գրանցվելով չի:

----------

Ingrid (11.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Ուշադրություն

Այսուհետև ակումբում քվեարկել կարող են միայն այն մարդիկ, ովքեր
ա) գրանցվել են քվեարկությունից առնվազն 10 օր առաջ
բ) կատարել են 15–ից ոչ պակաս գրառում
գ) ունեն 15–ից ոչ պակաս վարկանիշ։_

----------

Ingrid (11.04.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, խնդրում եմ քննարկեք և ձեր կարծիքով կամ կարճ վերլուծությամբ կիսվեք թեմայում առկա բոլոր տարբերակների մասին, առանց բացառության: Վստահ եմ, որ հեղինակների համար շատ օգտակար կլինի դա, ամենաքննադատողական գրառումը երբեմն ամենալավն է լինում  :Wink: 
Շուտով մանրամասն կանդրադառնամ բոլոր պատմվածքներին: Առաջին օրվանից հետևում եմ քննարկումներին և որոշեցի ես էլ մասնակից լինեմ:

----------

Ingrid (11.04.2014), Դավիթ (11.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*

Մեջը ահագին սուր հումոր կա, գաղափարը շատ հետաքրքիր ա, հավեսով, արագ կարդացվում ա, լիքը դիպուկ տեսարաններ կան: Մի խոսքով, ընդհանուր շատ լավ գործ կարար լիներ, եթե վերջը համը չհաներ: Մեջն էնքան նյութ կա, որ կարելի էր դրանից շատ լավ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ստանալ: Ընդհուպ մինչև սխալ մարդուն սպանելու պահը: Հեղինակը երևի ալարել ա, չի վերջացրել, գործը կիսատ ա թողել, երևակայությանը զոռ չի տվել:

----------

LisBeth (11.04.2014), Դավիթ (13.04.2014), Պիրիտ (11.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*8. Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...*

Արդեն շատ ա խոսվել էս գործի հիմնական թերության մասին՝ ամպագոռգոռ արտահայտությունների ու ծանր-ծանր ալեգորիաների: Իմ կողմից մենակ ասեմ, որ բոլորի հետ համաձայն եմ: "Մայրերը որդիներին հրովարտակ էին արձակել չսիրահարվելու մասին "...հեղինակ ջան, լավ էլի...
Ախր գյուղի կյանքի մասին ա պատմությունը... սենց զիզի էպիտետներ անգամ նախագահի ինագուրացիոն ելույթում չպետք ա լինեն:
Համ էլ, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, չեմ հավատում, որ մեր խեղճուկրակ գյուղացին, որ սկի իրա պոմիդորը չի կարողանում ծախի էս պետությանը, որտև Թուրքիայից են փոխարենը  բերում, էդ իր դարդերի, չարքաշ կյանքի պայմաններում ժամանակ ունենա նման սեռաքաղց ֆանտազիաներով տառապել, չարանալ քաղաքից եկած սիրուն կուկուների հանդեպ ու Դոգվիլային վիճակներում հայտնվել: 
Իսկ արանքներում խցկած բարոյական խրատները լրիվ համը հանում էին... Էլի բեմ ու ամբիոն, ելույթ ու մատ թափտվոցի:
Կարդալուց նենց զգացողություն ա ստեղծվում, որ քեզ դեմ են տվել պատին ու կետ առ կետ քարոզ են կերցնում: 

Մի խոսքով: Գյուղում դաս տալը լավ բան ա:
Մի վախեցեք, ժողովուրդ:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *9. ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏՔԸ*


Էս պատմվածք չէր՝ ծաղկացրած սիրունացրած վերլուծական էր: Ինչքան էլ լավ ձեռագիր էր՝ թվում էր թե չափն անցել ա , մեկնաբանությունների մեջ շատ ա խորացել: Ես ստեղծագործությունների մեջ միշտ ճիշտ եմ համարել ոսկե միջինը՝ երբ ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ ա եղել: Տեղ-տեղ ձանձրացնում էր, տեղ-տեղ էլ բարդ ձևով էր ամեն ինչ ներկայացվում՝ ստիպում էր խորանալ ամեն մի բառի, ամեն մի պահի մեջ: Իսկ պատմվածքը ու՞ր էր, ես համարյա չտեսա նման բան: :Pardon:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Լռության հետքն անտանելի դժվար ա առաջ գնում: 
Թարսի պես էլ՝ օֆիսում մի այլ կարգի շուխուռ ա:
Չսովորեցի էլի յոգա անել  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (11.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Գնդեր*
Այս գործը, կարելի է ասել, աչքիս առաջ է ստեղծվել (հա, ես անկեղծորեն ասում եմ՝ ինչն եմ նախապես կարդացել, ի տարբերություն ոմանց): Մի հատ էլ նոր կարդացի, ու ահագին զարմացել եմ, թե ինչից ինչ է դարձել: Բավական հում, թեև հետաքրքիր գաղափարով տեքստից վերածվել է մրցունակ պատմվածքի: Ինչ խոսք, սայ-ֆայի պահերով քննադատությունը գուցե տեղին էր: Բայց մյուս կողմից ասեմ, որ վերջին ժամանակներս համարյա չի ստեղծվում էնպիսի սայ-ֆայ ստեղծագործություն, որը նմանատիպ քննադատության չարժանանա: Ամեն դեպքում, ահագին զարգացված, հեշտ ընթերցվող տեքստով սիրուն պատմվածք էր դարձել: Վստահ եմ՝ եթե սա ներկայացվի դպրոցականների գրական մրցույթի, հաստատ կհաղթի: Հավաքածուում, իհարկե, մրցակցությունն ավելի թեժ է, հաղթելը՝ ավելի դժվար: Ու մի բան էլ, որ չկար պատմվածքի սկզբնական տարբերակում, հիմա կար, լրացուցիչ էմոցիոնալությունն էր, որն ավելի ա սիրունացրել պատմվածքը: 


Հաջորդը ո՞րն եմ կարդում:

----------

John (12.04.2014), Վոլտերա (11.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> *11. Կյանքը գորգի վրա*


Մենակ էն ասեմ, որ ոտից գլուխ ԼիզԲեթի ձեռագիրն ա: :Ok:

----------


## Դավիթ

> *Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*
> 
> Մեջը ահագին սուր հումոր կա, գաղափարը շատ հետաքրքիր ա, հավեսով, արագ կարդացվում ա, լիքը դիպուկ տեսարաններ կան: Մի խոսքով, ընդհանուր շատ լավ գործ կարար լիներ, եթե վերջը համը չհաներ: Մեջն էնքան նյութ կա, որ կարելի էր դրանից շատ լավ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ստանալ: Ընդհուպ մինչև սխալ մարդուն սպանելու պահը: Հեղինակը երևի ալարել ա, չի վերջացրել, գործը կիսատ ա թողել, երևակայությանը զոռ չի տվել:


_
Փետրվարի 29-ին՝ ժամը 10-ին, փոխնախարարի տանը..._

 Համաձայն եմ, մինչև էդ մասը նորմալ կարդացվում էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> _
> Փետրվարի 29-ին՝ ժամը 10-ին, փոխնախարարի տանը..._
> 
>  Համաձայն եմ, մինչև էդ մասը նորմալ կարդացվում էր:


Ես կասեի՝ նույնիսկ մինչև վերջին պարբերության կեսերը: Էն պահից, որ Աննան թունավորվում ա, անհասկանալի ա մնում՝ ինչը ոնց, երբ հասցրեց: Ու շըփ-թըփ, անիմաստ ավարտում ա:

----------

Այբ (11.04.2014), Դավիթ (11.04.2014)

----------


## Այբ

1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ
Պետք չէր հենց սկզբից նշել 90-ականներ և այլն: Միանգամից հիշեցի Ռաֆայել Նահապետյանի  « Վեր տանող աստիճաններ՝ նեղլիկ » պատմվածքը: « Սիփան-Շուրիկ » պատմվածքը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի Ռաֆայել Նահապետյանի պատմվածքի հետ, ուղղակի ասեմ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Երբ կարդում էի Ռաֆայել Նահապետյանի նշածս պատմվածքը՝ ո՛չ հեղինակին գիտեի, ո՛չ էլ գիտեի, թե պատմվածքը երբ էր գրվել: «Վեր տանող աստիճաններ՝ նեղլիկ » պատմվածքը կարդում ես ու միանգամից ժամանակը պատմվածքում տեսնում ես: Էդ շատ կարևոր է, երբ գրողը ոչ թե գրում է, թե էս ինչ թիվն է, այլ ցույց է տալիս: Ինչևէ: Խոսեմ  « Սիփան-Շուրիկ » պատմվածքի մասին: Բան չասեց: Կներես, հեղինակ ջան, բայց շարադրանքդ էլ մի բան չէր: Հետո էլ՝ հեչ համոզիչ պատմություն չէր: Կներեք, բայց ավելի շուտ սերիալի սցենար է:

Հ.Գ. Բյուր, կներես...միամիտ ստացվեց շնորհակալությունը :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> *Գնդեր*
> Այս գործը, կարելի է ասել, աչքիս առաջ է ստեղծվել (հա, ես անկեղծորեն ասում եմ՝ ինչն եմ նախապես կարդացել, ի տարբերություն ոմանց): Մի հատ էլ նոր կարդացի, ու ահագին զարմացել եմ, թե ինչից ինչ է դարձել:


Երևում էր, որ տարիքով փոքր է հեղինակը: 
Ու եթե քո աչքի առաջ է ստեղծվել, ուրեմն հաստատ լավ գիտես, թե ոնց է մշակվել, «թխվելու» պրոցեսին ծանոթ ես: 
Բայց ես որ հիմա նայում եմ՝ առանց սկզբի տարբերակն իմանալու, ինձ դեռ միևնույն է շատ հում է թվում:
Լավն էն է, որ մարդն իր գրածի վրա կարողանում է աշխատել ու լավացնել: Ուրեմն դեռ էլի կարող է մշակել ու հղկել:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

Ոստիկանը

Ընդհանուր առմամբ  սովորական շարադրանք է:Հեղինակը սկզբում նախապատրաստում է կերպարի գաղափարական փոփոխությանը՝ նշելով,որ մասնագիտության ընտրությունը կատարված չէր նրա  համաձայնությամբ:Կա գաղափար,բայց հեղինակը գնում է գաղափարի հաստատման մերկապարանոց ուղիով:

----------


## ivy

> Մենակ էն ասեմ, որ ոտից գլուխ ԼիզԲեթի ձեռագիրն ա:


Նմանություն կա, բայց չափազանց փափուկ է Լիզբեթի համար, ինքը չի   :Smile:

----------


## Այբ

2. Սովորական պատմություն

1-ին տարբերակի նման ոչինչ  չասող պատմվածք:
 Ինչ-որ տեղ շենքի հարևանության նկարագիրը իրական էր ներկայացված, բայց...Մրցույթի համար թույլ, գաղափարից զուրկ պատմվածք:

----------


## Smokie

> *14. Գենեզիս
> *


Քիչ, շա՜տ քիչ բան հասկացա էս պատմվածքից :Dntknw:  Էս ինչ խառըխուճուճ էր :Pardon:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Նմանություն կա, բայց չափազանց փափուկ է Լիզբեթի համար, ինքը չի


Ռայադե՞րն է

----------


## ivy

> Ռայադե՞րն է


Չէ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երևում էր, որ տարիքով փոքր է հեղինակը: 
> Ու եթե քո աչքի առաջ է ստեղծվել, ուրեմն հաստատ լավ գիտես, թե ոնց է մշակվել, «թխվելու» պրոցեսին ծանոթ ես: 
> Բայց ես որ հիմա նայում եմ՝ առանց սկզբի տարբերակն իմանալու, ինձ դեռ միևնույն է շատ հում է թվում:
> Լավն էն է, որ մարդն իր գրածի վրա կարողանում է աշխատել ու լավացնել: Ուրեմն դեռ էլի կարող է մշակել ու հղկել:


Դե հա, էնպես չի, որ իդեալական ա, դեռ էլի տեղեր ունի մշակելու, բայց ասենք մինչև հիմա կարդացածներս բոլորն էլ էս մակարդակի են: Հլը որ նենց գործ չեմ տեսել, որ աչքի ընկնող շատ ավելի լավը լինի:

----------


## Ֆաուստ

Հետաքրքիր քննարկումներ են, որոշեցի ես էլ մասնակցել:
1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ
Անիի ոչ այնքան կիրթ աղջիկ լինելը, հեղինակը գրելաոճով լավ արտահայտում է: Սահուն էր կարդացվում, բայց ոչինչ չկար մտածելու: Հասկանում եմ,որ դժվար է նոր բան գրել, գրեթե անհնար է, բայց գրվածն էլ պետք է կարողանալ նոր ձևով ներկայացնել:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ռայադե՞րն է



Ռային փափուկ ասեցիր, կարաող ա ջղայնանա ու գա :Smile:

----------


## Ֆաուստ

2. Սովորական պատմություն
Իսկապես սովորական պատմություն: Տեղ-տեղ նկարագրությունները հոգնեցնում էին: Մի կերպ էի ստիպում ինձ շարունակել կարդալ: Վերջը պարզ հասկացվում էր դեռ  սկզբում: Լավ էին նկարագրված տիպիկ հայկական հարևանները : Պատմվածքը ամբողջությամբ վատը չէր:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ռային փափուկ ասեցիր, կարաող ա ջղայնանա ու գա


ասում եմ, որ գա: Թե չէ, քանի օր է չեմ գտնում:

----------


## LisBeth

էն ո՞վ սաղի օգտին քվեարկել, մի արեք էլի տենց բան ես վատանում եմ: Մրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ հոգեբանական տրավմա եմ ստացել, երբ մեկն էլ նման բան արեց... ավելի լավ ա վաբշե չքվեարկեք:

----------

Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էն ո՞վ սաղի օգտին քվեարկել, մի արեք էլի տենց բան ես վատանում եմ: Մրցույթներից մեկի ժամանակ հոգեբանական տրավմա եմ ստացել, երբ մեկն էլ նման բան արեց... ավելի լավ ա վաբշե չքվեարկեք:


Ջինեստրան ա  :Jpit: 
Մի կողմից, լավ բան ա արել, ոչ մի գործ զրոյի վրա չի մնացել: Մյուս կողմից էլ, էս ձայնն էղած-չեղած մի հաշիվ ա: Բայց դե ոչինչ, ինձ ինքը փրկեց, թե չէ ես էի մտնելու, սաղ զրոներին ձայն տայի:

----------


## ivy

Դժվար թե Ռայը գա քննարկումներին մասնակցելու, ինչքան էլ իր անունը հնչի:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Դժվար թե Ռայը գա քննարկումներին մասնակցելու, ինչքան էլ իր անունը հնչի:


 :LOL:  Հլը հարց է Ռայը կտեսնի՞, որ իր անունը շոշոափվում է

----------


## ivy

> Հլը հարց է Ռայը կտեսնի՞, որ իր անունը շոշոափվում է


Էդ էլ կա  :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> *Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*
> 
> Մեջը ահագին սուր հումոր կա, գաղափարը շատ հետաքրքիր ա, հավեսով, արագ կարդացվում ա, լիքը դիպուկ տեսարաններ կան: Մի խոսքով, ընդհանուր շատ լավ գործ կարար լիներ, եթե վերջը համը չհաներ: Մեջն էնքան նյութ կա, որ կարելի էր դրանից շատ լավ հոգեբանական թրիլլեր ստանալ: Ընդհուպ մինչև սխալ մարդուն սպանելու պահը: Հեղինակը երևի ալարել ա, չի վերջացրել, գործը կիսատ ա թողել, երևակայությանը զոռ չի տվել:


ես մի պահ էլ ավելացնեմ, երբ հեղինակը սպանությունը ծես ա անվանում: փաստացի ոչ մի ծես էլ չկա, ակտ ա, սովորական սպանության ակտ՝ թունավորելու միջոցով: Ծեսի գաղափարը լավն ա ասենք 4 տարն մեկ ծնունդը պետք ա շուքով նշվի, բայց երևակայությունը ոնց որ չի հերիքում, կամ էլ դիտմամբ զարգացած չի էդ ուղղությամբ: Մի հատ Հաննիբալը նայեք, տեսեք ծեսը ոնց ա լինում ու բոլորովին անիմաստ չի, ինչպես ասենք թունավորելը, դրա հաճույքը որն ա մանյակի համար, թե՞ ինքը  սովորական մանյակ չի, ուղղակի երկիրն ա մաքրում:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էդ էլ կա


մի քիչ էլ որ շոշափեք կտեսնի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես մի պահ էլ ավելացնեմ, երբ հեղինակը սպանությունը ծես ա անվանում: փաստացի ոչ մի ծես էլ չկա, ակտ ա, սովորական սպանության ակտ՝ թունավորելու միջոցով: Ծեսի գաղափարը լավն ա ասենք 4 տարն մեկ ծնունդը պետք ա շուքով նշվի, բայց երևակայությունը ոնց որ չի հերիքում, կամ էլ դիտմամբ զարգացած չի էդ ուղղությամբ: Մի հատ Հաննիբալը նայեք, տեսեք ծեսը ոնց ա լինում ու բոլորովին անիմաստ չի, ինչպես ասենք թունավորելը, դրա հաճույքը որն ա մանյակի համար, թե՞ ինքը  սովորական մանյակ չի, ուղղակի երկիրն ա մաքրում:


Ահամ, հեղինակը հավեսով ալարել ա:

----------


## Ֆաուստ

4. Անցումներ
Սկիզբը շատ հետաքրքիր սկսվեց, հետո կերպարները աղավաղվեցին: Հեղինակը փորձել է սեղմ գրել, բայց դրանից գործը տուժել է:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ջինեստրան ա 
> Մի կողմից, լավ բան ա արել, ոչ մի գործ զրոյի վրա չի մնացել: Մյուս կողմից էլ, էս ձայնն էղած-չեղած մի հաշիվ ա: Բայց դե ոչինչ, ինձ ինքը փրկեց, թե չէ ես էի մտնելու, սաղ զրոներին ձայն տայի:


 :Shok:  ...Գենեզիսը գնա կարդա ավելի լավ ա

----------


## Ֆաուստ

5. Վազք
Քառասնամյա կինը իր կյանքն ավարտված է համարում: Մի բան ինձ գրավեց պատմվածքում, երևի թեթևությունը, կարճությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ...Գենեզիսը գնա կարդա ավելի լավ ա


Կարդացել եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Կարդացել եմ


դե ասա, լսենք  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆաուստ

6. Սկալպ
Հետաքրքիր է, նույն բանը կատարվում է մեր կողքի տանը :Sad:  Իբր ծաղրվող երևույթ, բայց իրականում տխուր է: Սկիզբը շատ հավանեցի, միայն սկզբի համար արժե գործին ձայն տալ:

----------


## LisBeth

> օքեյ… անցնում ենք քննարկման…
> 
> էս էն տեքստերից ա որ հենց առաջին մի քանի նախադասությունից արդեն գիտես ինչ ա լինելու… և պատմվածքը հիմնականում կառուցված ա սյուժեի վրա, զարգացումների վրա… սյուժեն նպատակ ա ոչ թե գործիք… չգիտեմ, սենց բան կա թե չէ… ես սյուժեին կարևորությունչեմ տալիս էդքան… 
> 
> շատ սեռի ա… էնքան որ մտածում ես թե հաղինակն ինչի ա գրել… 
> 
> կներես հեղինակ ջան… լուրջ չընդունես ասածս որովհետև ես մասնագետ չեմ… 
> 
> ընդունվածների սահմաններում ա մնացած… 
> ...


նյութ չկա մեջը որ ասես սա սենց լիներ, կարող ա նենց լիներ...

----------


## Ֆաուստ

Ոստիկանը չկարողացա կարդալ, առաջ գնացի 8-րդ տարբերակն էլ...Հետևից գամ  :LOL: 
15. Ինչու՞
Պատմվածքը բավականին պարզ էր գրված, առանց ենթատեքստի ու գաղտնիքների: Չեմ ասի թե ամենավատ ձևով էր ներկայացված թեման, բայց հակառակն էլ չեմ կարող ասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դե ասա, լսենք


Մի հատ էլ պիտի կարդամ  :Jpit: 
Գենեզիսը հերթի ա: Հաջորդը Ինչու՞-ն ա  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Մի հատ էլ պիտի կարդամ 
> Գենեզիսը հերթի ա: Հաջորդը Ինչու՞-ն ա


ես էլ գնամ ինչուն կարդամ որ տենց ա

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի հատ էլ պիտի կարդամ 
> Գենեզիսը հերթի ա: Հաջորդը Ինչու՞-ն ա


I knew you'll come around, Բյուրիկ :Smile:

----------

LisBeth (11.04.2014), Mephistopheles (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> I knew you'll come around, Բյուրիկ


Ի՞նչ գիտեիր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ինչու՞*
Չեմ ուզում ձևացնել, թե պատմվածքի հեղինակին չգիտեմ: Գիտեմ, ու գործի մի մասն էլ մինչև մրցույթն էի կարդացել, նաև տեղյակ էի ընդհանուր գաղափարին:
Ինչ ասեմ, ես չեմ սիրում էսպիսի սրտաճմլիկ պատմություններ, բայց հեղինակին պիտի ասեմ, որ իր առաջ դրած խնդիրը բավական լավ է լուծել: Տեխնիկապես լավ գրված է: Մենակ «բալես» բառից էի վատանում, բայց դե դա իմ անձնական բզիկն ա, տանել չեմ կարողանում էդ բառը: Կարծեմ էլի եմ ասել: 

Մի քիչ ուզում եմ կոնտեքստից խոսել: Ինձ թվում ա՝ կա՛մ պետք էր հստակ աշխարհաքաղաքական կոնտեքստ տալ, այսինքն՝ բացատրել ինչ էր եղել, էդ ինչ գազաններ էին և այլն, կա՛մ ընդհանրապես խուսափել դրանից, այսինքն՝ հերոսներին հայկական անուններ չդնել: Իսկ էսպես հայկական անունները բերում են մեր իրականություն, ու դու չես հասկանում՝ ինչ ա պատահել: 

Էս գործն էլ նախորդներից վատը չէր, ոչ էլ լավը:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, ոնց ա՞ լինում, որ դու գործերի կեսը մինչև մրցույթը կարդացած ես լինում։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ոնց ա՞ լինում, որ դու գործերի կեսը մինչև մրցույթը կարդացած ես լինում։


Գալ, մենակ էս անգամ էր: Մի մասն էն պատճառով, որ սկզբում բաց էր հայտարարված, ու իրար ուղարկում էինք մեր գործերը: Ես իմը տենց էլ չուղարկեցի (ամեն դեպքում, էս քանի օրը կդնեմ ակումբում), բայց մյուսներն ուղարկել են: Մյուս մասն էլ ուղղակի պատահաբար ա ստացվել: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինձ թվում ա՝ մենակ ես չեմ, էլի կան մարդիկ, որ կարդում են մինչև մրցույթը: Ուղղակի ես կմեռնեի, եթե չասեի, որտև հաստատ ահագին ուրիշ կերպ կարտահայտվեի, եթե մինչև մրցույթը ծանոթ չլինեի:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, մենակ էս անգամ էր: Մի մասն էն պատճառով, որ սկզբում բաց էր հայտարարված, ու իրար ուղարկում էինք մեր գործերը: Ես իմը տենց էլ չուղարկեցի (ամեն դեպքում, էս քանի օրը կդնեմ ակումբում), բայց մյուսներն ուղարկել են: Մյուս մասն էլ ուղղակի պատահաբար ա ստացվել: Ու ընդհանրապես, ինձ թվում ա՝ մենակ ես չեմ, էլի կան մարդիկ, որ կարդում են մինչև մրցույթը: Ուղղակի ես կմեռնեի, եթե չասեի, որտև հաստատ ահագին ուրիշ կերպ կարտահայտվեի, եթե մինչև մրցույթը ծանոթ չլինեի:


Պարզ ա.. Ուղղակի էդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի շուխուր բարձրացավ մրցույթի բաց լինելու հետ կապված, եթե դրա լավ կողմից՝ պատմվածքներ իրար պաս տալուց օգտվողներ էին եղել։ 
Օրինակ դու ու Էննան  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆաուստ

Առանձին-առանձին կարծիք չեմ ուզում գրել: 
Հավանեցի՝ Գենեզիսը, Կյանքը գորգերի վրա, Գնդերը: 
Մնացածներն էլ վատը չէին կամ էլ լավն էին: Ճաշակի հարց է: 
Շնորհակալություն մրցույթի կազմակերպչին: Մյուս անգամ ես էլ կմասնակցեմ:

----------

Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Պարզ ա.. Ուղղակի էդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի շուխուր բարձրացավ մրցույթի բաց լինելու հետ կապված, եթե դրա լավ կողմից՝ պատմվածքներ իրար պաս տալուց օգտվողներ էին եղել։ 
> Օրինակ դու ու Էննան


Մենակ իրանք չէին:  Ալֆան, Նարեն, Այբը ու մյուսները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարզ ա.. Ուղղակի էդ դեպքում չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչի շուխուր բարձրացավ մրցույթի բաց լինելու հետ կապված, եթե դրա լավ կողմից՝ պատմվածքներ իրար պաս տալուց օգտվողներ էին եղել։ 
> Օրինակ դու ու Էննան


Գալ ջան, թե ինչի շուխուռ բարձրացավ, էն կողքի թեմայում գրած ա, կարաս նայես: Համենայնդեպս, իմ օգուտն էն էր, որ լիքը արժեքավոր կարծիքներ ստացա գործիս մասին: Բայց բացից էլ բեթար կեսից փակ սարքելն էր: Ու հիմա մարդ չի հասկանում՝ էս մրցույթը բա՞ց ա, թե՞ փակ: Ինձ համար կիսաբաց ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մենակ իրանք չէին:  Ալֆան, Նարեն, Այբը ու մյուսները:


Դավ ջան, նկատի ունեի կոնկրետ պատմվածք իրար ուղարկելը, որ էս դեպքում Էննան ա պարզ, որ Բյուրին ա տվել կարդալու.. Մնացածը չգիտեմ՝ դա արել են թե չէ, բայց ինքը՝ գործողությունը, մի այլ կարգի հակասում ա բաց մրցույթի դեմ բողոքին։

Ինչևէ, անցած բան ա, պարզապես մի քանի անգամ լսելուց հետո՝ "ես էս շուտ էի կարդացել" նախադասությունը՝ չդիմացա  :Smile:

----------

ivy (11.04.2014), Mephistopheles (12.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Դավիթ (11.04.2014), Շինարար (11.04.2014), Ուլուանա (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դավ ջան, նկատի ունեի կոնկրետ պատմվածք իրար ուղարկելը, որ էս դեպքում Էննան ա պարզ, որ Բյուրին ա տվել կարդալու.. Մնացածը չգիտեմ՝ դա արել են թե չէ, բայց ինքը՝ գործողությունը, մի այլ կարգի հակասում ա բաց մրցույթի դեմ բողոքին։
> 
> Ինչևէ, անցած բան ա, պարզապես մի քանի անգամ լսելուց հետո՝ "ես էս շուտ էի կարդացել" նախադասությունը՝ չդիմացա


Գալ, կողքի թեմայում ես գրել էի, որ հենց էդպես էլ օգտվելու եմ բաց մրցույթի տված հնարավորություններից:  :Smile:  Ոնց ուզում են, լինեն կանոնները, անկախ նրանից ես գոհ եմ, թե դժգոհ, կարող եմ դրանք ծառայեցնել իմ օգտին:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Դավ ջան, նկատի ունեի կոնկրետ պատմվածք իրար ուղարկելը, որ էս դեպքում Էննան ա պարզ, որ Բյուրին ա տվել կարդալու.. Մնացածը չգիտեմ՝ դա արել են թե չէ, բայց ինքը՝ գործողությունը, մի այլ կարգի հակասում ա բաց մրցույթի դեմ բողոքին։
> 
> Ինչևէ, անցած բան ա, պարզապես մի քանի անգամ լսելուց հետո՝ "ես էս շուտ էի կարդացել" նապադասությունը՝ չդիմացա


Պատմվածքը մինչև կանոնը հաստատելն էի ուղարկել, որովհետև ինձ թվում էր ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Համենայն դեպս Բյուրը անկեղծորեն ասում է դա՝ ի տարբերություն շատերի:

----------


## ivy

Էրեխեք ջան, եթե բաց-փակ կանոնների փոփոխության պատճառով իրար համար արդեն բացահայտված էիք, ինչի պիտի ինձ դարձնեիք էս մրցույթի «բացահայտը» ու կուժն ու կուլան գլխիս ջարդեիք։
Շատ անխիղճ ճտեր եք բայց հա   :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.04.2014), Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Tiger29 (11.04.2014), Դավիթ (11.04.2014), Ուլուանա (12.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (12.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սաց հեչ, Անժամանդրոսը չի գալիս մնացած գործերի մասին խոսելու։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014), Դավիթ (11.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էրեխեք ջան, եթե բաց-փակ կանոնների փոփոխության պատճառով իրար համար արդեն բացահայտված էիք, ինչի պիտի ինձ դարձնեիք էս մրցույթի «բացահայտը» ու կուժն ու կուլան գլխիս ջարդեիք։
> Շատ անխիղճ ճտեր եք բայց հա


 :Smile: Որպեսզի փակ մրցույթը փակ մնար, Բյուրը մինչը Դավիթի՝ մրցույթի կանոնները երկրորդ անգամ փոփոխելը  քննարկմանը չի մասնակցել: Իսկ շատերը, որոնք գիտեին հեղինակին, մինչև փոփոխվելը լավ էլ քննարկում էին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էրեխեք ջան, եթե բաց-փակ կանոնների փոփոխության պատճառով իրար համար արդեն բացահայտված էիք, ինչի պիտի ինձ դարձնեիք էս մրցույթի «բացահայտը» ու կուժն ու կուլան գլխիս ջարդեիք։
> Շատ անխիղճ ճտեր եք բայց հա


Ռիփ, էդ բաց-փակ փոխվելու պատճառով ես իմ գործը կիսատ թողեցի ու չուղարկեցի: Եթե կուզես, կարամ ուղարկեմ, դու էլ նայես, կարծիք ասես, միանգամից սաղ ի մի բերեմ, մյուս մրցույթին ուղարկեմ  :Jpit: 
Դե ի՞նչ անեմ, քո էդ մեկնաբանությունն իրոք ջղայնացնող էր, քանի հոգի ջղայնացել էր դրանից: Բայց դե անցած լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որպեսզի փակ մրցույթը փակ մնար, Բյուրը մինչը Դավիթի՝ մրցույթի կանոնները երկրորդ անգամ փոփոխելը  քննարկմանը չի մասնակցել:


Դե լավ, Էննա, իրականում կանոնների փոփոխությունը չէր պատճառը: Քննարկումներին սենց թե նենց «մի կետից» միանալու էի, հենց սկզբում էլ ասել էի դրա մասին: Ուղղակի որ տեսա՝ շատ ա լարվում, մտածեցի՝ ավելի լավ ա սուսուփուս կարդամ սաղ գործերը, մի երկու բառ գրեմ: 

Հաջորդը Գենեզիսն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գենեզիսի էս նախադասությունը կարդացեք, մինչև մնացածն էլ կարդամ, գամ




> Կողքի բարձը սկսում ա շարժվել, տակից դուրս ա լողում ամենայն հայոցի մորուքով մի դեմք: Էս բուսականության արանքում մի ճեղք ա բացվում:


բացել ա ինձ  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

9. Լռության հետքը

Բյուրը ճիշտ էր։ Տղամարդ բառի պերեբոռ կար։ Չեմ ալարել՝ գցել եմ Word, էդ բառը հաշվել եմ տվել։ Հիսունչորս անգամ...
Մարդը հիսունչորս անգամ գրել ա տղամարդ։

Կարող ա սխալվում եմ, բայց նենց տպավորություն էր, որ գրողը շատ ա ուզեցել տղամարդու մասին խոսալ, բայց ամաչել ա մենակ էդ գրի՝ յոգա ա մտել։
Ախր շատ ջանջալ էր էդ լոտոսի դիրքով նստելը՝ մինչև հեղինակը կսկսեր բուն նյութին ամցնել։
Բայց մեկումեջ հետաքրքիր observation-ներ կային կին-տղամարդ հարաբերություններից։

----------

ivy (12.04.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ

«*Սիփան-Շուրիկ*»՝Սևավոր՝ իմ տատիկների բառապաշարից է:Անին չի սիրում Շուրիկին, նա իրեն էլ է խաբում, ամուսնուն էլ, մեզ էլ:Առանց սիրելու էլ կարելի է երջանիկ լինել, ինքն  է ասում. «ԵՊՀ-ի մաթեմատիկայի ու մեխանիկայի ֆակուլտետի՝ մաթեմատիկական անալիզի և ֆուկցիաների տեսության ամբիոնի վարիչ է, որ շուտով պրոֆեսորի կոչում է ստանալու, ......  որ խելացի է, որ հաջողակ է», մնացածն արդարացում է:

«*Անցումները*» ՝ սխալներն ուղղված, խմբագրված նամակի նման է, ոչ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս, ոչ էլ այլ կերպ այն հասկանալու, այսինքն կարդում ես ու վերջ: Շատ է անթերի, այնքան անթերի՝ որ արհեստական է թվում: Կերպարներին ազատություն տրված չէ, պարտադրված կատարում են հեղինակի կամքը: Իմ պատկերացումներում սա ֆիլմ է, որ հերոսների բոլոր շարժումները կադրերում ասես ֆիքսված ֆոտոներ լինեն, բայց շատ հաջող՝ իրականի նման:
 Ես անթերի ոչինչ չեմ սիրում: Այդ է պատճառը որ չընտրեցի

----------

ivy (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

բա սա  :LOL: 



> - Չգիտեմ, ես հիմա զբաղված եմ հոմոֆոբիայի մեղադրանքից տուժածներին աջակցության ցույցերով, - ծիծաղի նոպա ա սկսվում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ռիփ, էդ բաց-փակ փոխվելու պատճառով ես իմ գործը կիսատ թողեցի ու չուղարկեցի: Եթե կուզես, կարամ ուղարկեմ, դու էլ նայես, կարծիք ասես, միանգամից սաղ ի մի բերեմ, մյուս մրցույթին ուղարկեմ 
> Դե ի՞նչ անեմ, քո էդ մեկնաբանությունն իրոք ջղայնացնող էր, քանի հոգի ջղայնացել էր դրանից: Բայց դե անցած լինի:



Բյուր ջան, եթե դու ժամանակին ինձ ասեիր, որ իրար գործեր եք փոխանցել, ես բաց-փակի հարցը չէի դնի քվեարկության:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, եթե դու ժամանակին ինձ ասեիր, որ իրար գործեր եք փոխանցել, ես բաց-փակի հարցը չէի դնի քվեարկության:


Անցած լինի, Դավ ջան: Բայց թեմայում գրել էի, որ տենց բան ա էղել, կամ էլ կարող ա ուղղակի չէի գրել, ակնարկել էի, հիմա չեմ հիշում: Ոչինչ, երևի լավն էլ էդ էր:

----------

Դավիթ (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Գենեզիս*

Հիմա Գալն ինձ խփելու ա, բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ Գենեզիսն էլ եմ մինչև մրցույթը կարդացել  :LOL:  Բայց լրիվ ուրիշ պատճառով, նենց որ ենթադրում եմ, որ իմ կարդալուց հետո շատ չի էլ փոխվել: 

Գենեզիսի հեղինակին էլ հրավիրում եմ օլմեկա բլանկո խմելու: Իսկ հիմա բուն գործը...

Ո՞նց առաջին կարդալուց չէի նկատել, չգիտեմ, բայց էս գործի մեջ սպանիչ հումոր կա: Չգիտեմ՝ մյուսները դա նկատե՞լ են: Ու մանավանդ վերջին պարբերությունը սպանում, թողնում ա: Ահավոր դիպուկ ա: 

Հետաքրքիր ա, որ հեղինակը մնացել ա իրա ոճի մեջ, ու թեև դեռ չի ինքնաբացահայտվել, բայց կարծում եմ՝ ակումբի մրցույթին մշտապես հետևողները կճանաչեին ձեռագիրը: Ինչպես իրա մնացած բոլոր գործերին ա հատուկ, էլի զգացողություններ են, լիքը զգացողություններ: Էնպես ա գրված, որ պատկերն աչքիդ առաջ ա գալիս: Ի տարբերություն նախորդ գործերի, էս մեկում ոնց որ աղոտ սյուժե տեսա: 

Գենեզիսում, ոնց որ Գորգում, էդ անիմաստությունը կար: Այսինքն, կարդում-կարդում ես, լավն ա, հա, բայց բան չի ասում: Էս անգամ հեղինակին հատուկ խնդրում եմ, որ մրցույթից հետո կամ ընթացքում հստակ բացատրի իրա ասելիքը: Ես իրան իրոք ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ու չգիտեմ՝ դեբիլ եմ, դրա համար չեմ հասկանում, թե ինքն իսկապես իմաստներ չի դնում, կենտրոնանում ա կենդանի պատկերների վրա:

Հ.Գ. Ու ինձ թվում ա՝ անարդարացի ա, որ էս գործը զրոյի/մեկի վրա ա լռվել: Համենայնդեպս, մնացած գործերից վատը չի:

Հաջորդը ո՞րը կարդամ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ էլի մեջբերում անեմ Գենեզիսից: Ինձ թվում ա՝ էդ պահը շատերը նկատած չեն լինի: Դրա համար հատուկ մգացնում եմ:



> - Արդեն լավ եմ, բժիշկներն *ասում են դոնորի մաշկը դեմքս շատ լավ ա ընդունում*: Սպիերը շուտով կանցնեն: Նենց եմ ուզում շնորհակալություն ասեմ այդ բարի մարդուն, որ ինձ նոր դեմք ա տվել, բայց բժիշկներն ասում են անոնիմ ա եղել: Չե՞ս գալու:
> Ես քորում եմ թեփոտած վերքերս.
> - Շատ հմայիչ առաջարկ ա, - *համբուրել սեփական հետույքի մաշկը*, - բայց շատ զբաղված եմ, կներես:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ջինեստրա ջան, բոլոր գործերի oգտին քվեարկելը ի՞նչ ա տալիս:

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆը էսօր չկա՞

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մեֆը էսօր չկա՞


Գործի կլինի: Մի 2-3 ժամից գնացքի միջից կգրի :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Գործի կլինի: Մի 2-3 ժամից գնացքի միջից կգրի


ափսոս...

Մեֆ որ եկար գենեզիսը կարդա, գալու եմ տակն ու վրա անենք էս գործը, տենանք ինչն ինչոց ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ափսոս...
> 
> Մեֆ որ եկար գենեզիսը կարդա, գալու եմ տակն ու վրա անենք էս գործը, տենանք ինչն ինչոց ա


Արի իրար հետ տակնուվրա անենք  :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Սեր առաջին համբույրից*

Առաջին տողերը կարդալուց հետո մտածեցի՝ աչքիս սա մի լավ հումորային պատմություն ա լինելու: Բայց երբ մինչև վերջ կարդացի... հըմ, թույլ էր, այ սա հաստատ մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս ամենաթույլն էր: Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ վառել, հեղինակը կնեղանա: Բայց ախր բովանդակային առումով էնքան անիմաստ գործ էր, որ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ, որ փրկվի գործը, դառնա ավելի լավը: Հա, պլյուսն էն էր, որ հեշտ կարդացվեց: Էդքան բան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հինգ հատ բան մնաց: Ոնց հասկանում եմ, լավերն արդեն կարդացել-վերջացրել եմ: Սրանք էլ օդանավակայանում կամ Սկանդինավիայում:

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

«Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...»

Պատմվածքի ընկալման համար գաղափարից բացի չափազանց կարևոր է լեզուն,որը  նյութը ասեղնագործողն է:Բայց երբ  գեղեցկացնելու փոխարեն ծանրացնում է,բնականաբար դժվարընթեռնելի է դառնում:Նախ դերանունների առատությունն էր խանգարում,հետո՝ բառերի ոչ ճիշտ տեղում գործածվելը:Հեղնիակը գրում է. «Մայրերը որդիներին հրովարտակ էին արձակել չսիրահարվելու մասին»:Հրովարտակ արձակում է թագավորը: Կամ՝ «Չարությամբ էին լցվում չարաբաստիկ հովեկի նկատմամբ»:Հովեկը ամառանոցավորն է,բայց ուսուցչուհին եկել էր ուսուցչությամբ զբաղվելու համար:Եվ,ընդհանրապես, լեզուն գնում է սեղմության,այնինչ  դիպվածային բառերով հեղինակը հակառակն էր անում:
Բացակայում էր նաև ձևի նրբությունը:Բուն դեպքերի նկարագրությունից կտրուկ անցում դեպի ընդհանրապեսը պետք է նուրբ կատարվի:Այնինչ հեղինակը անընդհատ ոստոստումների մեջ է:

----------


## Դավիթ

> *Սեր առաջին համբույրից*
> 
> Առաջին տողերը կարդալուց հետո մտածեցի՝ աչքիս սա մի լավ հումորային պատմություն ա լինելու: Բայց երբ մինչև վերջ կարդացի... հըմ, թույլ էր, այ սա հաստատ մինչև հիմա կարդացածներիցս ամենաթույլն էր: Հիմա որ ասեմ՝ վառել, հեղինակը կնեղանա: Բայց ախր բովանդակային առումով էնքան անիմաստ գործ էր, որ չգիտեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ, որ փրկվի գործը, դառնա ավելի լավը: Հա, պլյուսն էն էր, որ հեշտ կարդացվեց: Էդքան բան:


ՈՒ պատկերացրու, որ կյանքում գլխի չես ընկնի, թե ով ա գրել սա: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Անկախ ամեն ինչից… եթե մրցույթն արդեն հայտարարվել ա, որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի գալ ու trash անել… աններելի ա…

…ու հարձակվել մեկի վրա… անանուն նամակներ ուղարկել… սրանք շատ վատ բաներ են… շատ շատ… ուրիշ անուն չեմ ուզում տալ…

----------


## Դավիթ

> Անկախ ամեն ինչից… եթե մրցույթն արդեն հայտարարվել ա, որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի գալ ու trash անել… աններելի ա…
> 
> …ու հարձակվել մեկի վրա… անանուն նամակներ ուղարկել… սրանք շատ վատ բաներ են… շատ շատ… ուրիշ անուն չեմ ուզում տալ…



Օկ, ապեր, միայն դրական: Գնացքի մե՞ջ ես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օկ, ապեր, միայն դրական: Գնացքի մե՞ջ ես:


հլա չէ… պերերիվ ա… սեքս գորգի վրան եմ կարդացել...

----------

Դավիթ (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ՈՒ պատկերացրու, որ կյանքում գլխի չես ընկնի, թե ով ա գրել սա:


Դե ակումբի թինեյջերներից մեկը կլինի էլի  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անկախ ամեն ինչից… եթե մրցույթն արդեն հայտարարվել ա, որևէ մեկն իրավունք չունի գալ ու trash անել… աններելի ա…
> 
> …ու հարձակվել մեկի վրա… անանուն նամակներ ուղարկել… սրանք շատ վատ բաներ են… շատ շատ… ուրիշ անուն չեմ ուզում տալ…


Մեֆ, եթե ինձ հետ ես, ես պարզ ասում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի անանուն նամակ չեմ գրել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ահա, ստեղ էլ ա Բյուրը մեղավոր: Ես մեռա: Մի մրցույթում Ամստերդամ եմ գրում, միանգամից ասում եք՝ Բյուրն իրա գործով ինքնաբացահայտվել ա: Մյուս մրցույթում Այվին Մյունխեն ա գրում, էլի Բյուրն ա մեղավոր, որ Այվին ինքնաբացահայտվել ա:


Իմիջիայլոց, Այվին Մյունխեն չէր գրել, Մյունխենն էլ դու բացահայտեցիր...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դավիթը պուլտով անջատում ա տելեվիզըրը ու երկու ձեռով գրկում ա Անուշիկի գլուխը…


Ես երկու բան էդպես էլ չհասկացա. մեկ, թե ինչու՞ է "Դավիթը պուլտով անջատում տելեվիզըրը", և երկրորդ, "դույզն-ինչ"-ն ի՞նչ է... :Xeloq:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ես երկու բան էդպես էլ չհասկացա. մեկ, թե ինչու՞ է "Դավիթը պուլտով անջատում տելեվիզըրը", և երկրորդ, "դույզն-ինչ"-ն ի՞նչ է...




Իսահակյան չես կարդում հեչ:

http://bararanonline.com/%D5%A4%D5%B...B5%D5%A6%D5%B6

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե ինձ հետ ես, ես պարզ ասում եմ, որ ոչ մեկի անանուն նամակ չեմ գրել:


Բյուր, ես չեմ կարող հավատալ որ դու նման բան կարող ես անել ու 1000% քեզ նկատի չեմ ունեցել անանուն նամակների պահով… բայց trash արել ես… ջղայնացած ես եղել արել ես… անցած ա… 

անանուն նամակները երեխայի գործ ա ու հույսով եմ ով էլ որ արել ա, հասկացել ա որ սխալ ա արել… 

ուղղակի ափսոս ա որ Դավիթն իր ժամանակն ու փողը դնում ա կաշվից ելնելով, մարդիկ չարչարվում գրում են ուտեղադրում, իսկ քննարկողները ժամանակ են դնում կարդում են ու հանկարծ ինչ որ անձնական կամ էական/անէական խնդիրների պատճառով սենց սիրուն բանը որն ընհանուրինն ա՝ մերն ա փաչացնում ենք… 

չի կարա նենց բան լինի որ բոլորիս դուրն էլ գա ու պտի կարողանանք կոմպրոմիսի գնալ…

մեր մեջի գազանն էլ իր թանկագին ժամանակն ու կարողություններն ա դնում ու երբենմ էլ Ավետիսից կտրելով, որ մենք կարողանանք իրար գլխի հավաքվենք ու որակ ստեղծենք… 

կասկած չունեմ որ անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ թե ով ա մեղավոր կամ անմեղ, մենք սրա միջից ավելի լավ մարդ ենք դուրս գալու…

----------

Sambitbaba (12.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսահակյան չես կարդում հեչ:


Մեղավոր եմ... Սեր չունեմ հետը... Դույզն ինչ անգամ... :Blush:

----------


## Mephistopheles

օքեյ, անցանք քննարկման…

սեքս գորգի վրա…

ես միշ՛տ դժվարություն եմ ունեցել էս տեսակի գործերի մասին խոսելուց ու մտածելուց զուտ էն բանի համար որ իմ խառնվածքով ես սենց չեմ… ես չեմ լարողանում հասկանալ էս մխձավանջային տեքստերը… "մղձավանջային" բառը բացասական իմաստով չեմ օգտագործում… ինձ միշտ թվացել ա որ գրողը էնքան էլ հստակ չի գաղափարներում… դեռ ձևավորման պրոցեսի մեջ ա ոնց որ թե, կամ էլ ես չեմ հասկանում… 

համեմատվել ա Պոյի հետ, բայց ես կասեմ ընդհանուր շատ քիչ բան ունի… Պոն շատ մարդկային ու հոգեբանական ա… էս ասելով ես չեմ ասում որ գործը գրողը անմարդկային ա բայց իրա մտքի թելը ես չեմ կարողանում բռնել ու հետևելով գնալ… կեսից կորցնում եմ, չեմ կարողանում կոմպոնենտները կապել իրար… I can't relate to this… չեմ իմանում ինչ մտածեմ… հնարավոր ա որ գրողը հստակ ա իր ուզածի մեջ՝ հասել ա իր ուզածին i just don't get it… միգուցե ժամանակ ա պետք… 

անցումներն ու թռիչքները չի համոզմում ինձ… չգիտեմ ինչն ա եղել նպատակը որ ըստ դրա գնահատեմ գործը

ես երբեք էլ հստակ "նպատակ" ման չեմ եկել գործերի մեջ՝ ասենք գրողն ուզեցել ա ասի "բլա բլա…" բայց ներվիս պտի կպնի… ինչքան էլ վերացական լինի, այնուամենայնիվ իր ժամանակի մեջ լինի, ոչ թե զուտ սյուժետային իմաստով այլ ընկալման իմաստով, այսինքն ոնց են իրերն ընկալվում ու ինչ արժեհամակարգի մեջ են նայվում, կամ ինչ արժեհամակարգեյրի դեմ են ապստամբում… 

գիտեմ որ գրածս ոչ մի օգուտ կամ միտք չի տա գրողին քանի որ ես իրա համար useless եմ, բայց ասի գրեմ…

գրողը գրել գիտի…

----------


## Sambitbaba

ՓՈՔՐ-ՄԵԾ ԴԱՍԱՄԻՋՈՑ

Ա՛խ, էդ բառերը... Ջրվեժատարածուն...
Մեկ էլ, այնքան էլ չնմանեցրեց գյուղական կյանքին... Ուզած-չուզած պետք է կրկնեմ ասածս. Որդի գործերը կարդա…
Հա, Գալն էլ էր լավ նկատել էդ թրաշի պահերը…

Բայց դե, աշակերտ-ուսուցիչ թեման լավ թեմա է ու ես հավեսով կարդացի, նշածս թերություններն էլ ոչ աչքերս, ոչ էլ միտքս չկաշկանդեցին:
Թող մարգարիտներ չգտա, բայց հաճելի էր ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Արևանուռը եկավ մի երկու գործի մասին գրեց ու գնաց: Հուսով եմ` կշարունակես, Արաքս ջան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏՔԸ

Հետաքրքիր պատմվածք է… Մտածելու ահագին բան է տալիս… Ու երևի կարող եմ մի քանի էջ կարծիք գրել…
Հետաքրքիր էր, որ սկզբում յոգի մեդիտացիայի մեջ ինչ-որ իրոնիա տեսա, ինչը շատ շուտով մոռացվեց կամ միգուցէ հեղինակն ինքը, հմտորեն տարավ միտումնավոր լրջացման… Սա մեկ անգամ ևս հաստատեց միտքս, որ, եթե լուրջ բանին անդրադառնում ես նույնիսկ կատալով, վերջիվերջո, միևնույն է, կամա թե ակամա լրջանում ես:

Բայց ինձ թվում է, որ հիմնական պատմությունն այս նախաբանի հետ չի կապնվում և կարող է լրիվ ավտոնոմ լինել: Միգուցէ յոգայի մասի իմ կարծիքն է ուրիշ, չգիտեմ, բայց ըստ իս, յոգն այլ աշխարհընկալում պետք է ունենա: Եվ վերջում ասած. "յոգայով զբաղվելու ցանկությունը վերացրել էր բոլոր ցանկությունները", - շատ… չգիտեմ… շինծու… կամ կեղծ… կամ երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել՝ անգիտակից է հնչում ականջիս, քանի որ յոգը պետք է շատ լավ իմանա, որ սիրոն ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ "ապրելակերպ" անունը տալ, քան "զբաղմունք": Սերը՝ զբաղմունք չէ, սիրելի հեղինակ ջան: Բայց, քանի որ քո յոգն այն ընկալում է որպես զբաղմունք, նրա կյանքի տղամարդիկ /իմիջիայլոց՝ չափից դուրս շատ հիշատակված/, - որոնք, ըստ քո շարադրանքի, իրականում լավ էլ կարևոր են հերոսուհուդ համար, ներկայանում են ընթերցողին որպես ստորակետների պես մի բան. հերթական տղամարդ՝ ստորակետ, հերթականտղամարդ՝ ստորակետ, տղամարդ-ստորակետ-տղա… 

Իսկ յոգի կյանքում նույնիսկ ամենաաննշան հանդիպումը ստորակետ լինել չի կարող:

Եվ այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, չնայած կարդալիս ես ինքս էլ ինձ մի ստորակետ էի զգում, բոլորովին չզգացի, որ ահագին երկար պատմվածք է ու կարդացի հետաքրքրությամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

ԿՅԱՆՔԸ ԳՈՐԳԻ ՎՐԱ

Էս փսիխոդելիկ գործը շատ լավն էր…

Սկզբից Ռայի վրա կասկածեցի, հետո՝ Լիզբեթի, հետո՝ Քերրի քույրիկի, ու էսպես, վերջում եկա-հասա Իմփրեշնին… Բայց դե, ով էլ որ լինի, շատ ապրի հեղինակը:

Շատ եմ սիրում էսպիսի "փախած" գործեր: Ու հետո, անձնական էլ՝ ահագին բաներ հիշեցրեց իմ անցյալից, կարելի է ասել, մտավ-մեջովս-անցավ… Եվ դա հնարավոր է մի դեպքում միայն. եթե գործը ստացվել է:

Ստացվել է: Բայց Պոյի հետ կապ չունի ու դա շատ լավ է:

Շնորհակալություն:

----------

Վոլտերա (13.04.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ

*«Կյանքը գորգի վրա»*՝ առանց այլևայլի, առանց փոխաբերությունների, պարզ շարադրանքով խոսվում է մարդու համար ոչ պարզ հոգեկան իրավիճակի մասին: 
Թերևս այս պատմության մեջ է, որ ինձ տեսա: Ընդհանրապես, ամեն ստեղծագործություն, որ կարդում եմ, կամ մասնակից եմ լինում, կամ՝ դիտող:
Միգուցե ուրիշ պայմաններում... նեգատիվի հետ առնչվել եմ, բախվել ու գորգի կարիք եմ ունեցել, անգամ դևի հետ կգնայի:
Շնորհավորում եմ հեղինակին լավ գործի համար

----------


## Արէա

Ժող, բայց ինչ ճիշտն ա ճիշտ՝ էս անգամ ոնց-որ ընենց ջիգյարով գրած գործ չկար, հը՞:
Հա գրագետ են, հա համապատասխանում են որոշակի կանոնների, ստանդարտների, բայց չկա էն տարբերակը որ ասես. էս ինչ լավն էր: Որ կռիվ անես, թե ինչի ուրիշներն էլ չեն հավանում դա )
Հա "Անցումները" լավն ա, բայց դե էլի առաջադրանք լուծելու նման ա: Կա պայման. ներկայացնել տարբեր դրվագներ, կապեր գտնել դրանց համար, ու հետաքրքիր հանգուցալուծել էդ ամեն ինչը: Ու հեղինակը հաջողությամբ լուծել ա խնդիրը, ոնց որ հանրահաշվի խնդիրն ես լուծում. կանոններով, բանաձևերով, հերթականությամբ, վերջում էլ գիծ ա քաշած ու գեղեցիկ ձեռագրով գրած ա պատասխանը: Հա լավ ա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց մի քիչ էն չի:
Ես մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ Պարագրում մրցույթի Գալաթեայի պատմվածքը, էն որ զգում ես որ կեսերից հեղինակը մոռացել ա թե ինչի համար էր գրում, կեսերից ինքն ա մտնում հերսուհու փոխարեն, փոխում ա առաջադրանքը, դուրս ա գալիս սկզբնական գծից, էլ ուղիղ չի գնում:
Պատմվածքը կարդալիս պիտի զգաս թե կոնկրետ էդ տողը, էդ բառը գրելիս հեղինակն ինչ ուժով էր սեղմում գրիչը թղթին, ինչ արագությամբ էր հավաքում տեքստը, աչքերն ինչ արտահայտություն ունեին, ու տենց էլի:
Էս մրցույթին տենց տարբերակ չկար ոնց-որ թե:

----------


## ivy

Արէա, որ սկսել ես, միանգամից բոլոր գործերին էլ առանձին անդրադարձիր, հետաքրքիր կլինի։

----------


## Այբ

3. Թարսի բան

Հերթով պատմվածքները կարդալով իջնում եմ:
Ի տարբերություն կարդացածս նախորդ երկուսի, էս պատմվածքում գաղափար, ասելիք կար: Էդ շատ կարևոր է, երբ հեղինակը ինչ-որ հարց է բարձրացնում: 
Հեղինակը  կարծես փորձել է բացահայտել կանանց հոգեբանությունը: Հետո էլ՝ ցույցերի պահն էլ դուրս եկավ: Բայց պատմվածքը մի տեսակ անմշակ է: Ինչ-որ թել իրար չի կպնում: Հեղինակը երևի մի քիչ շտապել է: Եթե մի քիչ ավելի շատ աշխատեր պատմվածքի վրա,  հաստատ ասելիքը ավելի որոշակի ընդգծված կլիներ:

----------

Ingrid (12.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմիջիայլոց, Այվին Մյունխեն չէր գրել, Մյունխենն էլ դու բացահայտեցիր...


Դե կայֆը հենց էդ ա, որ Մյունխեն բառը չի օգտագործել, բայց նկարագրություններից պիտի ջոկես (կամ էլ գուգլես), որ Մյունխենն ա  :Jpit: 



> Բյուր, ես չեմ կարող հավատալ որ դու նման բան կարող ես անել ու 1000% քեզ նկատի չեմ ունեցել անանուն նամակների պահով… բայց trash արել ես… ջղայնացած ես եղել արել ես… անցած ա… 
> 
> անանուն նամակները երեխայի գործ ա ու հույսով եմ ով էլ որ արել ա, հասկացել ա որ սխալ ա արել… 
> 
> ուղղակի ափսոս ա որ Դավիթն իր ժամանակն ու փողը դնում ա կաշվից ելնելով, մարդիկ չարչարվում գրում են ուտեղադրում, իսկ քննարկողները ժամանակ են դնում կարդում են ու հանկարծ ինչ որ անձնական կամ էական/անէական խնդիրների պատճառով սենց սիրուն բանը որն ընհանուրինն ա՝ մերն ա փաչացնում ենք… 
> 
> չի կարա նենց բան լինի որ բոլորիս դուրն էլ գա ու պտի կարողանանք կոմպրոմիսի գնալ…
> 
> մեր մեջի գազանն էլ իր թանկագին ժամանակն ու կարողություններն ա դնում ու երբենմ էլ Ավետիսից կտրելով, որ մենք կարողանանք իրար գլխի հավաքվենք ու որակ ստեղծենք… 
> ...


Մեֆ, պահի տակ ջղայնացել էի, անցավ, գնաց: Ես Ռիփի հետ անձնական խնդիր էլ չունեմ: Ուղղակի դեռ ջղայնացած էի էդ բաց-փակերի պահով: Բայց հիմա որ հարցնեն, ես էլ բաց մրցույթի կողմնակից կլինեմ մենակ էն պատճառով, որ էս կիսաբաց-կիսափակ վիճակները չլինեն:



> Ժող, բայց ինչ ճիշտն ա ճիշտ՝ էս անգամ ոնց-որ ընենց ջիգյարով գրած գործ չկար, հը՞:
> Հա գրագետ են, հա համապատասխանում են որոշակի կանոնների, ստանդարտների, բայց չկա էն տարբերակը որ ասես. էս ինչ լավն էր: Որ կռիվ անես, թե ինչի ուրիշներն էլ չեն հավանում դա )


Հա, համաձայն եմ: Մի տեսակ ոնց որ բոլորը հավասարապես լավը լինեմ, վարպետորեն գրված, բայց չես կարում ասես՝ ուխ, էս մեկը լրիվ ինքն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Սովորական պատմություն*

Լավն էր: Հավես կարդացվում էր, հավես գրված էր: Շատ դիպուկ էին էդ հարևանային վիճակները: Նենց կոլորիտ կար մեջը: Մենակ վերջը մի քիչ թուլացավ: Ախր էդ գրապահարանն ու գաղտնի սենյակը շատ ծեծված բան ա: էլ մուլտ, գրական գործ ու կինո չեղավ, որ մեջը տենց բաներ չտեսնես: Ոնց որ հեղինակը վերջում ալարած լինի, որ երևակայությանը զոռ տակ, մի քիչ ավելի հավես տեղ տանի խորհրդավոր հերոսուհուն: Հա, մեկ էլ վերնագիրը շատ անկապ ա: Կարծեմ Արէան ասեց, որ վերնագրերի կողմից էս մրցույթը կաղում էր: Համաձայն եմ հետը: Մի երկու գործ կա մենակ, որ շատ դիպուկ վերնագիր ունի:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, որ սկսել ես, միանգամից բոլոր գործերին էլ առանձին անդրադարձիր, հետաքրքիր կլինի։


Երեկոյան կփորձեմ Այվի ջան:
Թարսի պես էս մրցույթն ու իմ ամենազբաղված շրջանը համընկել են իրար հետ, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասցնում:

----------

ivy (12.04.2014)

----------


## Ingrid

> Ժող, բայց ինչ ճիշտն ա ճիշտ՝ էս անգամ ոնց-որ ընենց ջիգյարով գրած գործ չկար, հը՞:
> Հա գրագետ են, հա համապատասխանում են որոշակի կանոնների, ստանդարտների, բայց չկա էն տարբերակը որ ասես. էս ինչ լավն էր: Որ կռիվ անես, թե ինչի ուրիշներն էլ չեն հավանում դա )
> Հա "Անցումները" լավն ա, բայց դե էլի առաջադրանք լուծելու նման ա: Կա պայման. ներկայացնել տարբեր դրվագներ, կապեր գտնել դրանց համար, ու հետաքրքիր հանգուցալուծել էդ ամեն ինչը: Ու հեղինակը հաջողությամբ լուծել ա խնդիրը, ոնց որ հանրահաշվի խնդիրն ես լուծում. կանոններով, բանաձևերով, հերթականությամբ, վերջում էլ գիծ ա քաշած ու գեղեցիկ ձեռագրով գրած ա պատասխանը: Հա լավ ա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց մի քիչ էն չի:
> Ես մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ Պարագրում մրցույթի Գալաթեայի պատմվածքը, էն որ զգում ես որ կեսերից հեղինակը մոռացել ա թե ինչի համար էր գրում, կեսերից ինքն ա մտնում հերսուհու փոխարեն, փոխում ա առաջադրանքը, դուրս ա գալիս սկզբնական գծից, էլ ուղիղ չի գնում:
> Պատմվածքը կարդալիս պիտի զգաս թե կոնկրետ էդ տողը, էդ բառը գրելիս հեղինակն ինչ ուժով էր սեղմում գրիչը թղթին, ինչ արագությամբ էր հավաքում տեքստը, աչքերն ինչ արտահայտություն ունեին, ու տենց էլի:
> Էս մրցույթին տենց տարբերակ չկար ոնց-որ թե:


Արէա ջան, կարծում եմ, ինչքան էլ առաջադրանքի պես լիներ կամ չլիներ, եթե համարում ենք, որ լավ է կատարված, ապա հնարավոր չէ, որ հեղինակները տանջված չլինեին: Ցանկացած առաջադրանք, անգամ մաթեմատիկայինը, կատարելիս, եթե չես մտնում էության մեջ, լուծումը/ները գտնելիս չես ոգևորվում, դա լուծված լինել չի կարող/ խոսքը բարդ խնդիրների մասին է: Առավել ևս արվեստում, անգամ եթե դա առաջադրանք է, ապա միայն զգալու, ընկալելու դեպքում է հաջողված լինելու:
Իսկ այս պատկերը, որ բացարձակ առաջատար կամ առաջատարներ չկան, իմ կարծիքով նրանից է, որ գործերի մեծ մասը լավ էին գրված: Իսկ մեր՝ ընթերցողներիս պահանջն էլ դրանից բարձրանում է: Հիմա ցանկացած արտասահմանյան հայտնի, սիրելի, հզոր գրողի գործեր որ կարդում եմ, հնարավոր չէ, որ մեջը մեկ կամ երկու թերություն չգտնեմ:
Իմ կարծիքով այս պատկերն ընդհանուր որակից է, և եթե այստեղ լինեին նաև սրանցից էլ լավ գործեր, էլի տարբեր քննադատությունների էին արժանանալու:

----------


## Այբ

4. Անցումներ

Վատը չէր, բայց...
Պատմվածքում հաջող դրվագներ կային: Մեկը հենց՝ ռեալիթի շոուն շատ լավ էր ներկայացված: Հեղինակը տեղը տեղին կպել էր նման շոուների անիմաստ լինելը: 
Կարդացվող էր, բայց անցումները էդքան էլ հաջող չէր: Հեղինակը մի քիչ պետք է վերանայեր անցումները: 
Ընդհանուր վատ չէր, բայց կներեք, եսիմինչ էլ չէր: Չնայած կարդացածներիցս դեռ ամենահաջողն է: Մյուսներն էլ կկարդամ ու նոր կորոշեմ՝ կքվեարկե՞մ, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Այբ

5. ՎԱԶՔ

Ոճը դուրս եկավ: Սահուն կարդացվեց:  Մենակ մի բան «չհասկացա»: Ի՞նչ է դուրս գալիս՝  40-ից հետո մարդ էլ չի կարող երջանիկ լինել, պառավ է արդեն: Հեղինակը ջան, պետք չի էսքան վատատես լինել: 
Պատմվածք ոնց որ վերջաբան չունի, ճիշտ է, ըստ հեղինակի վերջաբանը հերոսի որոշումն է, բայց որպես վերջաբան համոզիչ չէ:
Մրցույթի համար էլ, թեև թույլ գործ է, բայց հեղինակի ոճից դատելուց, մի օր  հաջողված գործ կգրի:

----------


## Այբ

6. <ՍԿԱԼՊ>

Սկիզբը ոչինչ, դրդում էր, որ շարունակես կարդալ, բայց հետո ջղայինացա...
Հեղինակ ջան, հեչ հաջող չի, երբ պատմվածքի հերոսը մի քիչ կարդալուց հետո Հրաչիկից դառնում է Հրանուշ: Պատմվածքի կառուցվածքը դրանից խախտվում է ու դառնում արհեստական: 
Առանձնապես բան չասեց: Ավելորդ մասերն էլ շատ էին:
Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Այբ ջան, Հրանուշը Հրաչիկի կնիգն էր  :LOL: 
Ուզում ե՞ս՝ փորձի մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.04.2014), Mephistopheles (12.04.2014), Դավիթ (12.04.2014), Վոլտերա (13.04.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> Այբ ջան, Հրանուշը Հրաչիկի կնիգն էր 
> Ուզում ե՞ս՝ փորձի մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ


Կարիք չկա երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու: Ես ուշադիր եմ կարդում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, որ Հրանուշը Հրաչիկի կինն էր...հերոսը փոխվում է, ու դա արդեն արհեստական է դարձնում պատմվածքը:

----------

Sambitbaba (13.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Այբ ջան, Հրանուշը Հրաչիկի կնիգն էր 
> Ուզում ե՞ս՝ փորձի մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ


Գալ, երևի նկատի ուներ գլխավոր հերոսն է փոխվում. սկզբում մեկն էր, հետո մյուսը։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Այբ ջան, Հրանուշը Հրաչիկի կնիգն էր 
> Ուզում ե՞ս՝ փորձի մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ


Գալ, արդեն կասկածներ ունե՞ս, թե ով է 6-ի հեղինակը

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարիք չկա երկրորդ անգամ կարդալու: Ես ուշադիր եմ կարդում: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, որ Հրանուշը Հրաչիկի կինն էր...հերոսը փոխվում է, ու դա արդեն արհեստական է դարձնում պատմվածքը:


Բայց Հրաչիկն ախր մեռնում ա, Այբ ջան։ Աշնան տերևի պես տապալվում ա։ Դու հիմա ինչի՞ն ես դեմ։ 
Համ էլ ո՞վ ասեց, որ Հրաչիկն էր գլխավոր հերոսը։ Սկզբում ինքն էր նկարագրվում դրա համա՞ր։
Դու ախր ինքդ գրող մարդ ես, ինչի՞ ես տենց նեղ նայում  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.04.2014), Sambitbaba (13.04.2014), Արէա (12.04.2014)

----------


## Այբ

> Գալ, երևի նկատի ուներ գլխավոր հերոսն է փոխվում. սկզբում մեկն էր, հետո մյուսը։


Բա ես էլ գլխավոր հերոսին նկատի ունեմ: Գրառումս ուշադիր չեք կարդացել: :Beee:

----------


## Այբ

> Բայց Հրաչիկն ախր մեռնում ա, Այբ ջան։ Աշնան տերևի պես տապալվում ա։ Դու հիմա ինչի՞ն ես չեմ։ 
> Համ էլ ո՞վ ասեց, որ Հրաչիկն էր գլխավոր հերոսը։ Սկզբում ինքն էր նկարագրվում դրա համա՞ր։
> Դու ախր ինքդ գրող մարդ ես, ինչի՞ ես տենց նեղ նայում


Գալ ջան, էնպես ես ասում, ոնց որ ես չէի հասկացել, որ Հրաչիկը մեռնում է: Պատմվածքը սկսվում է Հրաչիկով ու հետո, երբ ինքը մահանում է, ու միանգամից Հրանուշն է նկարագրվում...արհեստական է ներկայացված: Ընդամենը դա էր ասածս:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Չգիտեմ Էն ջան։ Կարա Անժամանդրոսը լինի, թեև հերքում ա, կարա և չլինի։ 
Մինչև հիմա ինքնակամ չբացահայտվածներից ես մենակ մեկին գիտեմ ով ա։

----------

Enna Adoly (12.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Նարինե Կռոյանն է, ոնց հասկանում եմ:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ ջան, էնպես ես ասում, ոնց որ ես չէի հասկացել, որ Հրաչիկը մեռնում է: Պատմվածքը սկսվում է Հրաչիկով ու հետո, երբ ինքը մահանում է, ու միանգամից Հրանուշն է նկարագրվում...արհեստական է ներկայացված: Ընդամենը դա էր ասածս:


Լավ Այբ ջան, ոնց ասես  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նարինե Կռոյանն է, ոնց հասկանում եմ:


Նարինեն էն Դոգվիլաշենը չէ՞ր։

----------


## ivy

> Նարինեն էն Դոգվիլաշենը չէ՞ր։


Դոգվիլաշենը տեղը չբերեցի…
Վերջերս իր պատմվածքներից մեկն էինք քննարկում ակումբում՝ Ցեցի դեղը։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դոգվիլաշենը տեղը չբերեցի…
> Վերջերս իր պատմվածքներից մեկն էինք քննարկում ակումբում՝ Ցեցի դեղը։


Էն գյուղի պատմությունը, որ սաղովի ուզում էին քաղաքից եկած  դասատուին մի բան արած լինեին։
Սկզբում Նարինեին չէի՞ք կասկածում էդ գործի համար։

----------


## ivy

> Էն գյուղի պատմությունը, որ սաղովի ուզում էին քաղաքից եկած  դասատուին մի բան արած լինեին։
> Սկզբում Նարինեին չէի՞ք կասկածում էդ գործի համար։


Հավաքածուում ա եղե՞լ, չեմ կարողանում հիշել…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հավաքածուում ա եղե՞լ, չեմ կարողանում հիշել…


Մեծ դասամիջոցի մասին ա խոսքը, Այվ։

----------


## ivy

> Մեճ դասամիջոցի մասին ա խոսքը, Այվ։


Ախ էս անգամվա մասին ես ասում   :Jpit:  
Չէ, Սկալպը։

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ախ էս անգամվա մասին ես ասում   
> Չէ, Սկալպը։


Օքեյ, ինձ մոտ տպավորվել էր,  որ Դասամիջոցում ա Նարինեն կասկածվել։
Բայց հա, իր նախորդ գրածները հիշելով՝ կարա Սկալպը ինքը լինի։

----------

ivy (12.04.2014)

----------


## Այբ

Մեկը կասի՝ քվեարկությունը ե՞րբ է վերջանում:

----------


## Շինարար

> Օքեյ, ինձ մոտ տպավորվել էր,  որ Դասամիջոցում ա Նարինեն կասկածվել։
> Բայց հա, իր նախորդ գրածները հիշելով՝ կարա Սկալպը ինքը լինի։


Դասամիջոցը շատ հավանեցի, ու ես քեզ եմ կասկածում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Դասամիջոցը շատ հավանեցի, ու ես քեզ եմ կասկածում:


Շին լավ էլի... Բա ես կասե՞մ՝ դասարանաձայն  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (13.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Հա էլի, լրի՜վ Գալն ա    :LOL: 
 Վայ, դեմք եք դուք մարդիկ   :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին լավ էլի... Բա ես կասե՞մ՝ դասարանաձայն


Կներես էդ դեպքում: Բայց արդարանամ, թե խի եմ հավանել: Մի տեսակ շունչ կար մեջը, մի տեսակ հավատացի, որ ասեմ՝ մի շնչով կարդացի, Մեֆը կծաղրի, բայց էդքան կանգ չեմ առել էդպիսի մանրուքների վրա՝ ով ինչ բառ ա օգտագործել, որովհետև համարյա բոլոր պատմվածքներում էլ մի խնդիր եմ նկատում. հեղինակները ինչ-որ դասական կաղապարների մեջ իրենց մտահղացումները տեղավորելու համար, դրանք սեղմում են, կաշկանդում, էս գործը մի քիչ ավելի ազատ էր: Դե կներեք, ես հավանել եմ, ու քանի որ շատերի հեղինակները արդեն պարզ են, ես էլ քեզ էի փնտրում :Blush: , որոշեցի քեզ կասկածեմ :Jpit:  Բայց էս գրառումն անելիս հիշեցի, թե խի չես կարա լինի: 

Ժող, ինձ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ շատ ենք քանոն ու կարկին ձեռներս առած քննում, ու էդ իսկ պատճառով հեղինակներն էլ են ինչ-որ գծագրեր ներկայացրել շատ հաճախ: բայց ես կարամ սխալված լինեմ, սովորաբար հենց տենց էլ լինում ա:

----------

Գալաթեա (12.04.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա էլի, լրի՜վ Գալն ա   
>  Վայ, դեմք եք դուք մարդիկ


Նախորդ գրառման մեջ ասացի՝ կներեք, Այվի ջան, բայց ի՞նչ էր տենց ծիծաղալու: :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> Նախորդ գրառման մեջ ասացի՝ կներեք, Այվի ջան, բայց ի՞նչ էր տենց ծիծաղալու:


Էն, որ ինքը երևի վերջին մարդը լիներ, ով էդ պատմությունը գրեր. շատ մեծ էր անսլուխությունը, զվարճացրեց   :Blush:

----------

Շինարար (12.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ներելու բան չկա Շին ջան, համենայն դեպս՝ ոչ քեզ։ Գիտես, քո հանդեպ թուլություն ունեմ ես  :Smile: 
Ես իրականում ուրախանում եմ, երբ ինձ երևէ գործ են վերագրում, եթե իհարկե շատ անտաղանդ չի լինում։
Մի տեսակ ընդրկված եմ ինձ զգում պրոցեսում։

Իսկ գրածիդ մեջ կա տրամաբանություն, պարզապես սույն գործում, ինձ համար, լեզուն ու մատուցման ձևը շատ մեծ խոչընդոտ էին՝ քո ասածները տեսնելու համար։

----------

Շինարար (12.04.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էն, որ ինքը երևի վերջին մարդը լիներ, ով էդ պատմությունը գրեր. շատ մեծ էր անսլուխությունը, զվարճացրեց



 :Dntknw:

----------


## ivy

> Մեկը կասի՝ քվեարկությունը ե՞րբ է վերջանում:


Այս հարցումը կփակվի 15.04.2014, ժամը՝ 03:16-ին

----------

Այբ (12.04.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

Չգնդակահարեք ինձ, Բարդին էլ հավանեցի... եթե էսքիզ չլիներ, այլ պատմվածք: Իհարկե, գուցե ծեծված թեմա ա, ու գուցե ամենաօրիգինալ տարբերակը չի էս տիպի պատմություններից, բայց չգիտեմ, ինչ-որ ձգողականություն ուներ: Բայց էս մեկի օգտին չեմ քվեարկի, որովհետև շատ սխեմատիկ էր, մի տեսակ ոնց որ 02-ի ռեպորտա լիներ. բացել էր պետք մի քիչ ավելի շատ:

H. G. Չնայած գուցե էնքան էլ արդար չի լինի, որ սա շահի, բայց քանի որ միևնույն է` շատ քիչ ձայն ունի, ամեն դեպքում քվեարկում եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ախ էս անգամվա մասին ես ասում   
> Չէ, Սկալպը։


Ահա, ես գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ Սկալպը ինքն ա:

----------


## Smokie

> *12. Գնդեր*


Խորհրդավոր, հետաքրքիր, իմաստալիս, դուրեկան պատմվածք :Yes:

----------


## Smokie

> *15. Ինչո՞ւ*


Էս ի՜նչ լավն էր :Love:  Անչափ սիրեցի: Դեռ ավարտած, արդեն զգացի, որ քվեարկելու եմ սրա օգտին, (չեմ կարծում, որ արդեն բազմիցս քվեարկված լինելն էլ կապ ունի): Ասենք «Անցումներ»ը էդքա՜ն չգրավեց, մանավանդ վերջինիս ռեալիտի շոուն չէի հավանել ու չէի կարծում, որ դրա օգտին կքվեարկեմ (pardon Այվի :Pardon: ): Իսկ էս պատմվածքը շատ ավելի լավն էր, ավելի բնական, հուզիչ ու կարծես ավելի էր մոտ իրականությանը: :Smile:  Համ էլ սկզբում նշված երգն էր հրաշք :Love:

----------

Ingrid (12.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Քվեարկված :Ok:

----------


## Ingrid

> Այս հարցումը կփակվի 14.04.2014, ժամը՝ 17:16-ին


Այվի ջան, սրանից հետո նորից փոխվե՞լ է քվեարկության վերջնաժամկետը:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Մեկը կասի՝ քվեարկությունը ե՞րբ է վերջանում:


Այբ, անարդար է, գրեցիր-գրեցիր, մեկ էլ չես գրում :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ժող, բայց ինչ ճիշտն ա ճիշտ՝ էս անգամ ոնց-որ ընենց ջիգյարով գրած գործ չկար, հը՞:
> Հա գրագետ են, հա համապատասխանում են որոշակի կանոնների, ստանդարտների, բայց չկա էն տարբերակը որ ասես. էս ինչ լավն էր: Որ կռիվ անես, թե ինչի ուրիշներն էլ չեն հավանում դա )
> Հա "Անցումները" լավն ա, բայց դե էլի առաջադրանք լուծելու նման ա: Կա պայման. ներկայացնել տարբեր դրվագներ, կապեր գտնել դրանց համար, ու հետաքրքիր հանգուցալուծել էդ ամեն ինչը: Ու հեղինակը հաջողությամբ լուծել ա խնդիրը, ոնց որ հանրահաշվի խնդիրն ես լուծում. կանոններով, բանաձևերով, հերթականությամբ, վերջում էլ գիծ ա քաշած ու գեղեցիկ ձեռագրով գրած ա պատասխանը: Հա լավ ա, բան չեմ ասում, բայց մի քիչ էն չի:
> Ես մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ Պարագրում մրցույթի Գալաթեայի պատմվածքը, էն որ զգում ես որ կեսերից հեղինակը մոռացել ա թե ինչի համար էր գրում, կեսերից ինքն ա մտնում հերսուհու փոխարեն, փոխում ա առաջադրանքը, դուրս ա գալիս սկզբնական գծից, էլ ուղիղ չի գնում:
> Պատմվածքը կարդալիս պիտի զգաս թե կոնկրետ էդ տողը, էդ բառը գրելիս հեղինակն ինչ ուժով էր սեղմում գրիչը թղթին, ինչ արագությամբ էր հավաքում տեքստը, աչքերն ինչ արտահայտություն ունեին, ու տենց էլի:
> Էս մրցույթին տենց տարբերակ չկար ոնց-որ թե:


Գուցե չի ստացվել էդ ջիգյարը փոխանցել, բայց ասել, որ ջիգյարով չի գրված՝վիրավորական է:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Այվի ջան, սրանից հետո նորից փոխվե՞լ է քվեարկության վերջնաժամկետը:



Դա ամերիկյան ժամով ա, Երևանում 15-ին կլինի:

----------

Ingrid (12.04.2014)

----------


## Անժամանդրոս

*«Գնդեր»*

Ահա թե ինչպես է աշխարհը վերջանում,
Ոչ թե պայթյունով, այլ վնգստոցով:
Թ. Ս. Էլիոտ, «Դատարկ Մարդիկ»

Հեղինակի կողմից պատմվածքի համար բնաբան ընտրելը ինքնանպատակ չէ:Բնաբանում արտահայտվում է ստեղծագործության հիմնական գաղափարախոսությունը:Այս առումով բավական տիպիկ  ընտրություն է   կատարված:Աշխարհի վերջը եկել էր վնգստոցով,դանդաղ,ոչ թե միանգամից պայթյունով:Դրան հասել էր մարդը: Եվ ահա մի նոր աշխարհում հերոսը անընդհատ փնտրտուքների մեջ է,գիտակցում է,որ երբևէ մարդիկ ապրել են,գիտակցել են ապրել բառի բուն նշանակությունը,իսկ իրենց ապրելը արհեստական է,անիմաստ:« Այդ ամենը կեղծ էր. բույրերը, գետերը, ծաղիկները, անգամ ձայները: Ես չգիտեի, թե իրականում ինչ տեսք կամ հոտ ուներ այս ամենը, բայց զգում էի, որ այն չեն, ինչ առաջ էին»: Անիմաստությունից դուրս գալու համար քայեր է ձեռնարկում. «Մի ժամանակ ես անընդհատ  փոփոխում էի պատերիս բոլոր շարժանկարները, կամ ինչպես անվանում են դրանց՝ պատուհանները, բայց միեւնույնն է՝ չէի գտնում այն, ինչ ինձ պետք էր»:«Պատուհան» բառին հանդիպում ենք մի քանի տեղերում ևս :Ըստ էության, պատուհանը դիտորդի՝ կյանքին ուղղված հայացքն է:Եվ բոլորի կողմից խելագար կարծված Ջեգրսը,որը դեռ չէր դարձել չորության զոհը,իր տան պատուհանների փոխարեն  հազարավոր, միլիոնավոր գրքեր էր շարել:

Ջեգրսի տանն հայտվելուց հետո հերոսի ներքինը փոթորկվում է:Նրան ատելի  է դառնում գունդը:«Գունդը սկսեց ինձ անտանելի թվալ՝ *իր ամբողջ շքեղությամբ և թեթևությամբ հանդերձ*»:Այսինքն՝ մարդը,հասնելով իր բոլոր ցանկացածներին,ունենալով,թվում է ,ամեն ինչ,դնում է վերջին քարը՝ կարծելով,թե հասել է  վերջնական նպատակին:Բայց նպատակակետին հասնելուց հետո անիմաստության զգացողությամբ  է համակվում:Եվ կանգնելով անիմաստության կենտրոնում՝ փորձում է գտնել մի նոր աշխարհ,որը լի կլինի կյանքով:Իսկ ամեն մի նոր բան, հնի հաստատումն է,հաստատումն է այն աշխարհի,որում միլիոնավոր տարիներ առաջ ապրել են իրենց նախորդները:

Պատմվածքի առավելություններից մեկն էլ  լռությունն էր:

----------

Sambitbaba (13.04.2014), Արևանուռ (12.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Կարդա՞մ մի քանի էջի բաց թողած քննարկումները, թե՞ չէ :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒզում եմ կենտրոնանամ ու Լռության հետքը մի հատ էլ կարդամ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Քվեարկեցի 4 պատմվածքի օգտին`«Անցումներ», «ՍԿԱԼՊ», «ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏՔԸ» և «Կյանքը գորգի վրա»: Անչափ կցանկանայի քվեարկել նաև «Ոստիկանը» և «Սիմոնն ու Բարդին» պատմվածքների օգտին, բայց երկուսի դեպքում էլ, հեղինակները շտապել էին վերջավորությունը գրելուց: Ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ բոլոր գործերի մասին կիրակի օրը, երբ տուն հասնեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

The good thing about life on a rug is that it offers an alternative view and perception of life…

----------

Դավիթ (12.04.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

Էս հավաքածուի  պատմվածքները առաջին  նախադասությունից էն կողմ չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, կներեք ժողովուրդ:  :Sad:

----------

Enna Adoly (13.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էս հավաքածուի  պատմվածքները առաջին  նախադասությունից էն կողմ չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, կներեք ժողովուրդ:


Ճիշտ ես անում :LOL:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

«ԴԱՐ» ԱԿՈՒՄԲ
ՈՒԹ ՏԱՐԻ ՄԻԱՅՆ ՀԱՅԵՐԵՆ ՈՒ ՀԱՅԱՏԱՌ
Չհաշված երբեմն հանդիպող անգլերենը...կամ հաճախակի հանդիպող...

----------

Enna Adoly (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էս հավաքածուի  պատմվածքները առաջին  նախադասությունից էն կողմ չեմ կարողանում կարդալ, կներեք ժողովուրդ:



Դե ինչ խոսք, հայ պատմա-դաստիարակչական նովելներ չեն ներկայացված մրցույթին: :Think:

----------

Sambitbaba (13.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Enna Adoly, Mari Sari, Lusntag Lusnine եթե չեք կարողանում կամ դուրներդ չի գալիս, մի կարդացեք.... բայց փնովել, շիկացնել մթնոլորտն ու trash անել թեման, չի կարելի... թույլ չենք տա...

----------

Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## մարիօ

> Enna Adoly, Mari Sari, Lusntag Lusnine եթե չեք կարողանում կամ դուրներդ չի գալիս, մի կարդացեք.... բայց փնովել, շիկացնել մթնոլորտն ու trash անել թեման, չի կարելի... թույլ չենք տա...


Ես ո՛չ փնովում եմ, ո՛չ էլ շիկացնում թեման ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, թե ինչի չեմ քվեարկի  :Wink:

----------


## մարիօ

> Դե ինչ խոսք, հայ պատմա-դաստիարակչական նովելներ չեն ներկայացված մրցույթին:


Նախորդ Հավաքածուները հավեսով կարդացել եմ, էս մեկը  տարօրինակն ա մի տեսակ:  :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Նախորդ Հավաքածուները հավեսով կարդացել եմ, էս մեկը  տարօրինակն ա մի տեսակ:



Տրամաբանական չի, բայց դե...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ո՛չ փնովում եմ, ո՛չ էլ շիկացնում թեման ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, թե ինչի չեմ քվեարկի


եթե գործերը չես կրդացել ու տենց կարծիք ես հայտնում, ուրեմն շիկացնում ես...

----------

Sambitbaba (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Արա, բայց էս ինչ գաղջ մթնոլորտ ա ստեղծվել:  (c)Շաշիկ

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, ուր ես հասել, էլ չես կարդո՞ւմ։
Մյուսներն էլ դեռ ոնց որ թե չեն վերջացրել. կեսերին են հասել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ուր ես հասել, էլ չես կարդո՞ւմ։
> Մյուսներն էլ դեռ ոնց որ թե չեն վերջացրել. կեսերին են հասել։


գնդերն ու սիմոնը կարդացել եմ... ժամանակ գտնեմ հրեմ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

*8. «Փոքր դասամիջոց, մեծ դաս»*

Դրականը
Պատմվածքից երևում է, որ հեղինակը լավ գրելու պոտենցիալ ունի։

Բացասականը
Երևում է՝ հեղինակն առանձնահատուկ թուլություն ունի բարդ բառերի նկատմամբ։ Նույնիսկ կասեի՝ հակակրանք ունի պարզ բառերի նկատմամբ, որովհետև կարծես ամեն գնով բոլոր հնարավոր դեպքերում պարզ բառերն իրար է կցել, որ անպայման բարդ ու բազմահարկ դառնան (օրինակ՝ մատյանագրանցում, գունադաշնություն, ջրվեժատարածուն)։ Նաև հնարավորության դեպքում ընդունված բառերի փոխարեն նոր բառեր է մոգոնել կամ պեղել գրքերից, չգիտեմ, օրինակ՝ կեցավայր («բնակավայրը» չէր լինի, չէ՞)։ Եթե մեկումեջ լիներ էդպես, նորմալ կարելի էր համարել, բայց երբ ամեն քայլափոխի նման մոգոնումների ու բարդ բառերի ես հանդիպում, արդեն տհաճ է ու արհեստական։ 

Իմ կարծիքով, արհեստական ու լրիվ անհարկի խուճուճ ձևակերպումներ



> ածելին աղմամազերին հակադրող Տիգրանը





> թելադրածի արդյունքում տղայի տետրում բառակուտակման փոխարեն` պատկեր է մանրահյուսվում





> շարունակել պահանջվող տեքստի բարձրաձայնում-թելադրումը


Բայց ամենաշատն էս մեկից եմ ցնցվել.



> դասարանաձայն արթնության կոչ էր


։

Պատմվածքը սյուժե չուներ, ռեալ կերպարներ չկային։ Ստատիկ վիճակ էր ներկայացված, որ զարգացում էր պահանջում, բայց չեղավ։ Սա կարող էր, օրինակ, պատմվածքի կամ վիպակի նախաբան լինել, ոչ ավելին, որից հետո ակնկալում ես գործողություններ, որոնք տվյալ դեպքում, կարելի է ասել, բացակայում էին։ Իհարկե, գործողությունները պարտադիր չեն պատմվածի համար, բայց երբ դրանք չկան, պիտի գոնե կերպարների բացահայտում ու զարգացում լինի։ Դա էլ չկար։ Չնաշխարհիկ ուսուցչուհու ու Տիգրանի սափրվելու պրոցեսի մանրակրկիտ նկարագրությունները  հերիք չեն, էլի։ Էդքան երկար գրված էր, բայց նրանցից ոչ մեկի մասին պատկերացում չես կազմում։ Ուսուցչուհու կերպարն ընդհանրապես անիրական էր. միայն ինչ–որ վերացական հեքիաթային բնորոշումներ հեղինակի կողմից, բայց պատմվածքում ոչ մի բանից չես ճանաչում էդ ուսուցչուհու կերպարը, հնարավորություն չես ունենում համոզվելու, որ իսկապես էդպիսին էր։

Պատմվածքը պարբերաբար ընդմիջող բարոյախրատական ճառերի մասին արդեն քանի անգամ խոսվեց։ Նման տոնով ընթերցողին պարտադրված «դասերը» հաստատ պատմվածքի օգտին չեն խոսում։ Ասեմ ավելին. մի տեսակ նույնիսկ վիրավորական ու անհարգալից է։ Գալաթեան շատ դիպուկ էր նկարագրել. ոնց որ քեզ բռնեն պատին դեմ տան ու սկսեն գլխիդ ճառեր կարդալ։ Չեմ պատկերացնում, որ որևէ մեկին դրանք դուր գան՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքանով  ես համաձայն մտքերին։ 

Հատկապես էս օրինակն էր շատ անհաջող, «գումարման նշանն» էլ վրադիր.



> Հեռուն չգնանք` Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ձեզ օրինակ: Եկավ մեզ սովորեցնելու, դեպի լույսը, բարին, վսեմը տանելու` ծանր խաչը դրեցինք տկար մեջքին, մարմինը գումարման նշան դարձնելով` հանեցինք մեր շարքերից, պակասեցրինք իրեն, բայց մենք կիսատ դարձանք...

----------

Mephistopheles (13.04.2014), Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե կայֆը հենց էդ ա, որ Մյունխեն բառը չի օգտագործել, բայց նկարագրություններից պիտի ջոկես (կամ էլ գուգլես), որ Մյունխենն ա


Նախ, որ առանց գուգլելու էլ ինձ համար պարզ էր, որ դա Այվիի պատմվածքն է, որովհետև /իմ կարծիքով/ միայն Այվին կարող է էդպիսի պատմվածք գրել… 

Բայց, երբ կարդում եմ պատմվածքը, չեմ սիրում կռահել, թե ով է գրել: Օրինակ, հիմա Էննան բացահայտեց իրեն, ու հեչ հավես չկա մի բան ասելու… Որովհետև, Բյուր ջան, էն գաղտնի քննարկման կռիվների ժամանակ ես քո թիմից էի…
Էնպես որ երբ տեսա էդ անունը, քեզ պես մտածեցի, որ Մյունխենը կլինի, բայց հակառակ քեզ՝ չգուգլեցի, որ գոնե մի փոքր կասկած մնա, որ դա Այվիի գործը չի:

Դա կախված է նրանից, թե կոնկրետ ում՝ ինչ է հետաքրքրում… :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Peace ջան, մի տեսակ լուռ ես, ի՞նչ կարծիքներ ունես գործերի մասին:

----------


## Lusntag Lusine

> Enna Adoly, Mari Sari, Lusntag Lusnine եթե չեք կարողանում կամ դուրներդ չի գալիս, մի կարդացեք.... բայց փնովել, շիկացնել մթնոլորտն ու trash անել թեման, չի կարելի... թույլ չենք տա...




Մթնոլորտը շիկացնելու կամ սառեցնելու մտադրություն չունեմ: Կարդացել եմ բոլոր տարբերակները, քվեարկել եմ հավանածս տարբերակների օգտին: Կարդում եմ քննարկումները, հետաքրքիր է բոլորիդ կարծիքը ու դրանում վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ուզում եմ կարդալ ինձ հասկանալի լեզվով, գուցե հեղինակներից մեկն եմ, որը ի դեպ ակումբի կանոնադրությունն է պահանջում: Այսքանը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մթնոլորտը շիկացնելու կամ սառեցնելու մտադրություն չունեմ: Կարդացել եմ բոլոր տարբերակները, քվեարկել եմ հավանածս տարբերակների օգտին: Կարդում եմ քննարկումները, հետաքրքիր է բոլորիդ կարծիքը ու դրանում վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Ուզում եմ կարդալ ինձ հասկանալի լեզվով, գուցե հեղինակներից մեկն եմ, որը ի դեպ ակումբի կանոնադրությունն է պահանջում: Այսքանը...


ապրես որ կարդացել ես ու մասնակցել ես քվեարկմանը առավել ևս որ գրողներից մեկն ես… որ քննարկես ավելի լավ բան արած կլինես… քո գրառումը մրցույթին չառնչվող ակնարկներ են որը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կոնկրետ մարդկանց ա վերաբերվում… եթե օտարալեզու գրառումները դուրդ չեն գալիս, Այվիի նման մի անգամից ասում ես կամ էլ տեղեկացնում ես մոդերատորներին… 

թեմային չառնչվող անձնական նամյոկները շիկացնում են առանց այդ էլ shaky մթնոլորտը…

----------


## Դավիթ

> ապրես որ կարդացել ես ու մասնակցել ես քվեարկմանը առավել ևս որ գրողներից մեկն ես… որ քննարկես ավելի լավ բան արած կլինես… քո գրառումը մրցույթին չառնչվող ակնարկներ են որը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի կոնկրետ մարդկանց ա վերաբերվում… եթե օտարալեզու գրառումները դուրդ չեն գալիս, Այվիի նման մի անգամից ասում ես կամ էլ տեղեկացնում ես մոդերատորներին… 
> 
> թեմային չառնչվող անձնական նամյոկները շիկացնում են առանց այդ էլ *shaky* մթնոլորտը…


Խախուտ:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խախուտ:


thanks

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014), Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> thanks




Լավ, դու ասա, քեզ դուր եկա՞վ Բարդու կերպարը: Էն հին սովետական մաժորներից էր, կամ ժամանակակից լկստված պապայի բալա:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ, դու ասա, քեզ դուր եկա՞վ Բարդու կերպարը: Էն հին սովետական մաժորներից էր, կամ ժամանակակից լկստված պապայի բալա:


հերթով… հիմա Գնդերը…

ուրեմն էս գործի մեջ մի հատ տող կար որ ուշադրությունս գրավես ու սենց մնաց գլխիս մեջ… հետո ամեն ինչ էս գործում էդ առանցքի շուրջ էր պտտվում… 

"մեռնել ապրելու համար"… this is tough shit… մարդը չի մեռնում ապրելու համար, սա ֆուդամենտալ սխալ ա, քանի որ հետևելով գործի զարգացումներին, հստակ կարելի ա ասել որ գործը փիլիսոփայության մեջ չի խորացել… մնացել ա entertainment կամ դառել ա… կարծես տարվել ա գրավիչ, հետաքրքիր ու արկածային քործ ստեղծելով ու մոռացել ա հիմնական խնդիրը, կարծես միջանկյալ ասված բան ա… 

շատ կինոյական ա, հոլիվուդյան էն իմաստով որ աքշընը գաղափարից ավելի առաջնային ա… էս ասելով թվում ա որ էս խորը փիլիսոփայական դարձվածքնորն ու երևույթները (մահ, կյանք, վիշտ) զուտ մակերեսային են… ուշադրությունը դրա վրա չի եղել… դրա համար գործը խորություն չունի

----------


## Արևանուռ

*«Ինչու՞»*՝ սառած, վախեցած երեխայի ու հանկարծակիի եկած ծերունու երկխոսություններն ու մտորումները այնքան էլ շատ չեն, բայց մի տեսակ երկար են:
Ինձ թվում է ծերունին նաև պիտի մտածի ի՞նչ օգուտ կունենա երեխայից.
1. կարող է իրեն զավակ դարձնել
2. ծնողների գտնվելու դեպքում ակնկալիքներ
3. եսիմ է՞լ ինչ....

Պատմվածքը բոլոր գործերից ամենաբովանդակալիցն է, ամենաբարին, նաև գրագետ ու այս ամենի պատճառով իմ հավանությունը տվեցի:
Մերսի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սեր առաջին համբույրիցին հասա

Ու չգիտեմ՝ ինչ ասեմ  :Sad: 
Կանխատեսելիության էլեմենտը անտանելի մեծ էր։ Ու վատն էր, որ ես մեկ ա հույս ունեի, որ սյուրպրիզ կլինի, ու չեղավ...

Մոնիկային, էդքան նկարագրելուց հետո՝ չտեսա։ Անուշին ավելի լավ պատկերացրեցի, որ ոչ մի բառով նկարագրած չէր։ 
Դավիթին բացարձակ չխղճացի ծեծ ուտելու համար։ Մի տեսակ տեղն էր։ 

Անուշին մենակ հարգեցի, որ թրջոց դնելուց տենց հավեսով առիթավորվեց։  Բայց նաև չհավատացի, որ իր ռիսկը կհերիքեր։
Լեզուն վատը չէր, թեթև կարդացվեց։
Փաստորեն՝ ահագին էլ բան ասեցի։

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին։

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ի դեպ, ուզում էի ասել, որ մեծ հաճուքով կարդում եմ Ուլուի վերլուծությունները։
Զգում ես, որ մարդն իսկապես կարդացել ա գործերը, մտել ա ամեն մեկի մեջ, փորձել ա հասկանալ ու տեսնել։ 
Թե չէ մրցույթներում հաճախ եմ նկատում ոչինչ չասող, պարզապես երկու տող՝ գրելու համար գրած կարծիքներ։

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014), Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Օրինակ Շինը գտնում է, որ մենք շատ ենք մանրանում կարծիք գրելիս, կարծեմ Արէան էլ էր մի անգամ նման բան ասել։ Որ ստեղծագործությունը էդպես մանրադիտակի տակ դնելը ճիշտ չի. կարող ես ուղղակի ասել՝ կպավ քեզ, թե չէ, հավանեցիր, թե ոչ։

Ինձ օրինակ ավելի դուր են գալիս մանրամասն վերլուծությունները, որովհետև բացերը կողքից լավ տեսնելու հնարավորություն են տալիս։ Ու նաև լավ կողմերը։ 
Բայց մյուս կողմից, եթե մեկը գա ասի՝ չհավանեցի, կամ՝ լավն էր, էդ էլ է կարծիք։ Սովորական ընթերցողի կարծիք։ Մենք էլ գիրք կարդալուց հետո հաճախ փակում ենք ու մենակ կարող ենք ասել՝ գժություն էր։ Ու էդքանը հերիք է։

Ես ինքս շատ մանրամասն վերլուծություն չեմ անում՝ որոշ բացառություններով։ Բայց զգացածս ամենակարևոր բաները հայտնում եմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նախ, որ առանց գուգլելու էլ ինձ համար պարզ էր, որ դա Այվիի պատմվածքն է, որովհետև /իմ կարծիքով/ միայն Այվին կարող է էդպիսի պատմվածք գրել… 
> 
> Բայց, երբ կարդում եմ պատմվածքը, չեմ սիրում կռահել, թե ով է գրել: Օրինակ, հիմա Էննան բացահայտեց իրեն, ու հեչ հավես չկա մի բան ասելու… Որովհետև, Բյուր ջան, էն գաղտնի քննարկման կռիվների ժամանակ ես քո թիմից էի…
> Էնպես որ երբ տեսա էդ անունը, քեզ պես մտածեցի, որ Մյունխենը կլինի, բայց հակառակ քեզ՝ չգուգլեցի, որ գոնե մի փոքր կասկած մնա, որ դա Այվիի գործը չի:
> 
> Դա կախված է նրանից, թե կոնկրետ ում՝ ինչ է հետաքրքրում…


Սամ ջան, ինձ համար էլ գործի աշխարհագրությունը կարևոր գործոններից մեկն ա: Դրա համար էլ գուգլել եմ: Իհարկե, հենց սկզբից էլ պարզ ա, որ Գերմանիան ա, թե չէ չգիտեմ՝ էլի երկիր կա՞, որ S6 ունի ասենք: Բայց ավելի կոնկրետ աշխարհագրությունն էի ուզում:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ժող, մի հատ շեղեմ, ռեհանը ո՞նց էր անգլերեն:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, մի հատ շեղեմ, ռեհանը ո՞նց էր անգլերեն:


բազիլը չի՞   :Jpit:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Օրինակ Շինը գտնում է, որ մենք շատ ենք մանրանում կարծիք գրելիս, կարծեմ Արէան էլ էր մի անգամ նման բան ասել։ Որ ստեղծագործությունը էդպես մանրադիտակի տակ դնելը ճիշտ չի. կարող ես ուղղակի ասել՝ կպավ քեզ, թե չէ, հավանեցիր, թե ոչ։
> 
> Ինձ օրինակ ավելի դուր են գալիս մանրամասն վերլուծությունները, որովհետև բացերը կողքից լավ տեսնելու հնարավորություն են տալիս։ Ու նաև լավ կողմերը։ 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից, եթե մեկը գա ասի՝ չհավանեցի, կամ՝ լավն էր, էդ էլ է կարծիք։ Սովորական ընթերցողի կարծիք։ Մենք էլ գիրք կարդալուց հետո հաճախ փակում ենք ու մենակ կարող ենք ասել՝ գժություն էր։ Ու էդքանը հերիք է։
> 
> Ես ինքս շատ մանրամասն վերլուծություն չեմ անում՝ որոշ բացառություններով։ Բայց զգացածս ամենակարևոր բաները հայտնում եմ։


Այվ, հա, "լավն էր", "վատն էր" կարծիքն իրավունք ունի ապրելու, բայց...
Գիրք կարդալու հետ համեմատությունը էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի նրանով, որ գրքի հեղինակը օրական քառասուն անգամ չի մտնում էս թեման, որ տեսնի, թե իր գրածի մասին ոնց են արտահայտվել, ինչ են տեսել ու ամենակարևորը՝ ինչ կարևոր բաներ են նկատել, որ ինքը որպես հեղինակ՝ այսինքն գործին կպած մարդ՝ չէր տեսել: Հեռվից նայելուց ախր ավելի շատ բան ես չէ՞ տեսնում:

Ես օրինակ իմ գրածի համար "լավն ա" գնահատականից լավ կզգամ, բայց ընդամենը... Ինչի՞ էր լավը, ինչո՞վ գրավեց, ինչո՞վ "կպավ" ընթերցողին: Եթե գրողն էս ամենի հանդեպ անտարբեր ա՝ դա ուրիշ բան: Բայց կա՞ տենց գրող: 
Իսկ պարզապես "վատն ա"-ից կարամ գիժ կկպնեմ, որտև եթե ընթերցողն էնքան ա հասկանում, որ վատը լինելը ջոկել ա, պետք ա նաև բացատրի՝ թե ինչ էր վատը...

Գուցե՝ իմ պահանջները շատ խիստ են, չգիտեմ: Բայց մրցույթում գործ ներկայացնելու իմաստն ինձ համար առաջին հերթին կատարելագործվելու, միանգամից շատ կարծիքներ լսելու ու նոր բան սովորելու առիթ ա: 

Ու էդ որ ասում ես՝ զգացածս հայտնում եմ, էդ արդեն ահագին բան ա: Էդ "լավն ա" "վատն ա" չի:

----------

Ingrid (13.04.2014), ivy (13.04.2014), Sambitbaba (14.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> բազիլը չի՞


Երևի Տաիլանդականն ա ուրեմն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Ոստիկանը*

Ինձ թվում ա՝ բողոքի ակցիաներն ու ոստիկանները գրական ստեղծագործությունների անսպառ նյութ են: Դրա համար ուրախ եմ, որ հեղինակն անդրադարձել ա էդ ամենին: Բայց որպես ստեղծագործություն բավական թույլ էր: Դավիթը վերևներում ասեց, որ հեղինակը վերջում ա ալարել, բայց ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, որ ծայրից ծայր ալարել է: Բան չունեմ ասելու, տեխնիկապես լավ գործ է (ինչպես էս մրցույթի գրեթե բոլոր գործերը), բայց բովանդակությունը շատ է կաղում: Մասնավորապես, ֆեյսբուքի մասով պիտի ասեմ: Այ էստեղ շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե հեղինակը շատ ավելի կոնկրետ գրեր, թե ինչ ստատուս գրեց, ինչ մեկնաբանություն ստացավ, ինչ պատասխանվեց: Իսկ էսպես օդի մեջ ասելը, իհարկե, հեշտ լուծում է: 

Հա, մեկ էլ ամբողջ պատմությունն էր անհավատալի: Հեղինակն իր հերոսին ոնց որ լավ չճանաչեր: Նրան ստեղծել էր առանց բնավորության, անդեմ, նկարագրել ստանդարտ բաներ, որ կաներ սիրահարված մարդը: Իսկ ինչո՞վ էր նա առանձնանում մնացած ոստիկաններից, ի՞նչ տիպի մարդ էր: Ի վերջո, մենք բոլորս ոստիկաններին ընդհանրացնում ենք էդ մի բառի տակ, բայց նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ իր բնավորության գծերով, առօրյայով ու հոգսերով մարդ է:

Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, թե էս մրցույթը ոնց ա սենց ստացվել: Գրեթե բոլոր գործերը տեխնիկապես համարյա անթերի, բայց բովանդակությունը՝ թույլ:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014), Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց մի բան ասեմ էլի  :Sad:  Լուրջ անարդար ա, որ Գենեզիսը մի ձայնի վրա ա, էն էլ Ջինեստրայի տված, որ բոլոր գործերին էլ հասել ա: Կարծում եմ՝ էս մրցույթի ամենաինտելեկտուալ գործն ա, մեջը լիքը բան կա: Ինչ կլինի, մի հատ էլ կարդացեք ու քվեարկեք:

----------


## Արևանուռ

*«Գնդեր»՝* Նանե, քո պատմվածքը ազատության մասի՞ն է, մարդու մտքերի ազատության, որ որևէ մարդու կարծիքից, երևույթից դու՞րս լինի:
Այսպես էլ միտքդ հասկանալի է, բայց պիտի ավելի բացեիր, կամ՝ խորանայիր: Ինչ-որ շտրիխներ չեն բավականացնում: 
Քո տարիքի համար դու բավականին բարդ գործ ես ներկայացրել: Եթե ավելի շուտ իմանայի որ հեղինակը դու ես, հավանություն կտայի:

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ
*
Սահուն, բայց պարզ(ունակ) էր շարադրած: Բարոյախրատականությունը քիչ մը շատ էր: Սկզբում ակնկալիք կար, որ հետաքրքիր ավարտ է ունենալու, չունեցավ: Կարդացվեց, արագ կմոռացվի:

----------

Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> *«Գնդեր»՝* Նանե, քո պատմվածքը ազատության մասի՞ն է, մարդու մտքերի ազատության, որ որևէ մարդու կարծիքից, երևույթից դու՞րս լինի:
> Այսպես էլ միտքդ հասկանալի է, բայց պիտի ավելի բացեիր, կամ՝ խորանայիր: Ինչ-որ շտրիխներ չեն բավականացնում: 
> Քո տարիքի համար դու բավականին բարդ գործ ես ներկայացրել:* Եթե ավելի շուտ իմանայի որ հեղինակը դու ես, հավանություն կտայի:*


Լավ, գոնե մի գրի էդպես :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Բայց մի բան ասեմ էլի  Լուրջ անարդար ա, որ Գենեզիսը մի ձայնի վրա ա, էն էլ Ջինեստրայի տված, որ բոլոր գործերին էլ հասել ա: Կարծում եմ՝ էս մրցույթի ամենաինտելեկտուալ գործն ա, մեջը լիքը բան կա: Ինչ կլինի, մի հատ էլ կարդացեք ու քվեարկեք:


Գենեզիսի մասին երկու անգամ արդեն գրել եմ: Ի դեպ, ինձ դժվար չէր հասկանալ, թե հեղինակն ով է: Իրեն «Կյանքը գորգի վրա» գործն էին վերագրում, բայց լավ նայելու դեպքում, պարզ էր, որ Գորգը չափազանց մեղմ է տվյալ հեղինակի համար, ու նրա գործը Գենեզիսն է:
Հենց ձեռքս կոմպին հասնի, երկար-բարակ կգրեմ էս գործի մասին. պլանշետով երկար տեքստ տպելն ինքնասպանություն է:

----------

Դավիթ (13.04.2014)

----------


## Արևանուռ

> Լավ, գոնե մի գրի էդպես


ինչու՞, միթե՞ այստեղ շատերն այդպես չեն ընտրում

----------


## Գալաթեա

> պլանշետով երկար տեքստ տպելն ինքնասպանություն է:


Ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում...

Ես երբ որ իմ գույնով եմ գրառումներն անում, երկար, նորմալ, մարդավարի, ուրեմն կոմպով եմ գրել:
Եթե սևի մեջ եմ ու հակիրճ ու լիքը թաչսքրինային վրիպակներով՝ ուրեմն պլանշետն ա:

----------

ivy (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> ինչու՞, միթե՞ այստեղ շատերն այդպես չեն ընտրում


Չեմ կարծում, որ շատերն են դա անում:

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 2. Սովորական պատմություն
*
Սովորական պատմությունն իհարկե սովորական չէր, ու այնքան ոչ սովորական էր, որ համոզիչ չէր: Ինձ էս գործի լեզուն դուր եկավ, էն որ մեկ էլ կարող է մի բառ տեսնես, որ կյանքում չես լսել, բայց դա քեզ չկաշկանդի: Սկիզբը ծանոթ էր, մի քանի «տիկին Վարսիկ»-ի հիշեցի, վերջը չէ, որտև սառը վարագույրի հետևում թաքնված տաք ու լուսավոր պոզիտիվը՝ գաղտնի սենյակի տեսքով, ընդամենը կոնտրաստ ապահովելու համար էր ու չէր համոզում, որ ինքն իսկապես եղել է:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ, գոնե մի գրի էդպես


Բա որ ասում եմ փակ  :Jpit: 

Մնաց մի երկու գործ, համոզեք կարդամ էլի:  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

Մնաց 3 գործ կարդամ, անցնեմ մեկնաբանելուն  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մնաց 3 գործ կարդամ, անցնեմ մեկնաբանելուն


Ալֆ, որո՞նք են մնացել: Ասա, ես էլ կարդամ:

----------


## Alphaone

Վերջի 3-ըը, էս պահին իմ ֆավորտիը «Գնդերն» ա, մեկ էլ «Սովորական պատմությունն» ա տպավորել: Բայց երկուսի էլ վերնագիրը վանել էր կարդալուց առաջ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջի 3-ըը, էս պահին իմ ֆավորտիը «Գնդերն» ա, մեկ էլ «Սովորական պատմությունն» ա տպավորել: Բայց երկուսի էլ վերնագիրը վանել էր կարդալուց առաջ


Հա լավ, իմոնք սկզբերում են  :Jpit:  Լավ, հեսա սկսեմ ես էլ կարդալ:

----------


## ivy

Ինչպես խոստացա, նորից եմ անդրադառնում էս գործին: 

*«Գենեզիս»*

Վերնագիրը միանգամից աչքի է ընկնում: Լավն է բառը՝ ուժեղ էներգետիկա ունի: Պատմվածքի մեջ հա փորձում էի հասկանալ, թե ինչու հենց «գենեզիս», ինչի սկիզբն ու հիմքն էր դա մատնանշվում, բայց համոզված չեմ, որ կարողացա մինչև վերջ ընկալել վերնագրի մեջ դրված իմաստը:
Միևնույն է, բոլոր գործերի միջից իմ ամենահավանած վերնագիրն է: 

Երբեմն աչքովս ընկնում են էստեղ՝ Գերմանիայում, անցկացվող մրցույթները, որտեղ նոր տաղանդներ են փնտրում, ու ընտրելիս գլխավոր գործոններից մեկը "der Wiedererkennungswert"-ն է, ինչը նշանակում է, թե ինչքանով է ճանաչելի այս կամ այն հատկանիշը: Էն, որ ռադիոյով անծանոթ երգ ես լսում, բայց ձայնից միանգամից ճանաչում ես երգչին. այ էդ է: Կարող է շատ լավ երգի մարդը, բայց հիշվող բան չլինի ձայնի մեջ: Հազար իր նման երգող լինի, որ լսես, մեկը մեկից չտարբերես: Ու իմ կարծիքով, էդ իսկապես շատ կարևոր գործոն է՝ ճանաչելիությունը, և ոչ միայն երգիչների համար:
Նույնն էլ գրողի համար է, որը մենք կոչում ենք «ձեռագիր»: 
Էս հեղինակի գրածը որտեղ տեսնեմ, կիմանամ, որ ինքն է, ու կարծում եմ, ոչ միայն ես: Էդ մեծ բան է: Ճանաչելի ձեռագիր ու ոճ ունենալը: Էդ շատ կարևոր է:

Ինչը որ շատ եմ հավանում տվյալ հեղինակի մոտ ու միշտ եմ գրել դրա մասին, իրական նկարագրություններ ու պատկերներն են: «Գենեզիս»-ն էլ է էդպիսին: Բոլոր նկարագրություններին ես բառ առ բառ հավատում եմ. տեսած, ապրած կամ առնվազն շատ լավ պատկերացրած բաներ են: 

Իմ խնդիրը դրանց սինթեզն է: Դրանց կապակցումը: Ես չգիտեմ՝ արդյոք հեղինակի մտքում էդ բոլոր տեսարաններն ինչ-որ կերպ կապակցված են իրար, թե իր համար էլ են դրանք ազատ ու անկապակցված համադրության մեջ, ինչի պատճառով հաճախ (մի անգամ արդեն գրել եմ սրա մասին) ակնթարթային «ֆլեշ-բեք»-եր են հիշեցնում:
Բայց դա ինձ խանգարում է գործը լրիվ ինձնով անել, հասկանալ, մտնել մեջը: Բոլոր տեսարանները ապրում եմ բառացիորեն, բայց դա պատմություն չի դառնում ինձ համար: Ու զայրանում եմ դրանից: 

Շատ կայֆ հումորով է գրված: Հատկապես երկրորդ մասից սկսած: Հետն էլ լիքը հավես մտքեր կան մեջը՝ զրույցների մեջ ներառած:
Ու սենց սկսում է մի բանի պոչից կպնել, և էն էն է՝ ուզում ես արդեն տարվել դրանով, ասել՝ հա, լավ է, մի քիչ էլ տուր: Բայց չէ, շատ ժլատ է գրողը, հենց ամենապիկ պահին կտրում է թելը: Քեզ հասցնում է եսիմ ինչ վիճակի ու թողնում անբավարարված  :Smile:  Չի կարելի չէ՞ էդպես  :Smile: 

Շարադրանքը բնական է, հաճախ՝ կենցաղային: Ինձ դա սկսզբից խրտնեցրեց, բայց հետո որ նորից կարդացի, մտածեցի՝ էս գործը սենց էլ պիտի գրվեր: Ուրիշ ձև թե շարադրվեր, էդ բնականությունն ու իրական լինելը ահագին կոտրվելու էր:

Սա միակ գործն էր, որ երեք-չորս անգամ եմ կարդացել: 
Ամեն դեպքում, չէի քվեարկի: Ես կապակցվածություն եմ ուզում՝ պատմություն: 
Պատմություն տուր ինձ, Լի՛զ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, Գենեզիսի մեջ պատմություն կա  :Smile:  Հեղինակի նախորդ գործերում չեմ նկատել կապակցվածություն, բայց էս մեկում կա, սյուժե ա զարգանում: Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց դա զգացի: Մի անգամ էլ եմ կարդալու, որ հաստատ համոզվեմ: Հետն էլ հեղինակը խոստացել ա, որ վերջում բացատրելու ա:

*Սիփան-Շուրիկ*
Բարի գործ էր: Երևի այն քիչ գործերից էր, որ կառուցվածքային խնդիր էլ կար: Հեղինակն ընտրել էր պարզ շարադրանքը, բայց դրա պատճառով անցել էր պարզունակության:
Իսկ բովանդակության մեջ, որքան էլ տարօրինակ լինի, անհավատալի բաներ կային, չնայած որ հեղինակը լրիվ որպես վավերագրություն էր ներկայացրել: Եկեք հիշենք 90-ականները: Մի հատ կարո՞ղ եք պատկերացնել, թե ոնց էր հնարավոր, որ այն ժամանակներում դասախոսն իր արդար քրտինքով կարողանար էնքան փող աշխատեր, որ տուն ու մեքենա ունենար: Գոնե սկզբում չշեշտեր 90-ականներ, գուցե հավատայինք, որ ասենք 2020-ականներին նման բան հնարավոր կլինի:
Հա, մեկ էլ մրջյունների պահը չհավատացի: Ասում են (չեմ ստուգել, բայց գիտնականներն ասում են), որ էդ մրջյունների զգացողությունը, այսինքն՝ սիրահարվածությունը, մաքսիմում 18 ամիս է տևում, հետո գալիս է կապվածությունը:

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, Գենեզիսի մեջ պատմություն կա  Հեղինակի նախորդ գործերում չեմ նկատել կապակցվածություն, բայց էս մեկում կա, սյուժե ա զարգանում: Երկրորդ անգամ կարդալուց դա զգացի: Մի անգամ էլ եմ կարդալու, որ հաստատ համոզվեմ: Հետն էլ հեղինակը խոստացել ա, որ վերջում բացատրելու ա:


Սկիզբն ու վերջը որոշ վերապահումով կարելի է կապակցել իրար, իսկ դրանց միջև ընկած ամբողջ շարադրանքը ոչ մի բանին չի կպնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սկիզբն ու վերջը որոշ վերապահումով կարելի է կապակցել իրար, իսկ դրանց միջև ընկած ամբողջ շարադրանքը ոչ մի բանին չի կպնում:


Հենց արանքներում: Էնտեղ որ աղանդից խոսում ա սկզբում, հետո մի տեղ իրանց արարողություն ա նկարագրում: Հեսա նորից կարդամ, ասեմ:

----------


## ivy

> Հենց արանքներում: Էնտեղ որ աղանդից խոսում ա սկզբում, հետո մի տեղ իրանց արարողություն ա նկարագրում: Հեսա նորից կարդամ, ասեմ:


Հա, հասկացա որի հետ ես:
Հատվածներում մեկը մյուսի մասին հիշատակող ինչ-որ պահեր կան, բայց սյուժե միևնույն է չկա:
Հնարավոր է, որ կա, բայց շատ խորը պահված: Ես չգտա, ինչքան էլ փորձեցի:

----------


## ivy

Ու իմ կարծիքով, էնպես չի, որ ինքը փորձել է ու չի ստացվել: Չէ, ինքը հենց էդպես էլ գրում է: Կուզես՝ հավանի, կուզես՝ չէ:

----------

LisBeth (13.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, հասկացա որի հետ ես:
> Հատվածներում մեկը մյուսի մասին հիշատակող ինչ-որ պահեր կան, բայց սյուժե միևնույն է չկա:
> Հնարավոր է, որ կա, բայց շատ խորը պահված: Ես չգտա, ինչքան էլ փորձեցի:


Մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Իսկապես, կա սյուժե, բայց ահավոր խորն ա պահել հեղինակը: Ես հլը որ լրիվ չեմ տեսել:  :Jpit: 

Փորձեմ պատմել, որ համոզվեմ՝ իսկապես սյուժե կա: Ստեղ քաղաք ա, որտեղ պայթյուններ են տեղի ունենում, ու պատմողն ա, մեկ էլ իրա զուգընկեր Մաքսը, որին կարծես ինքը էնքան էլ չի սիրում, բայց վերջը տեսքը փրկում ա: Հա, ու պատմողն ինքը ոնց որ թե իրան դեսուդեն ա գցում կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնելու համար: 

Ուզում եմ մեկ էլ ամբողջ գործը վերնագրի հետ կապել: Բացի մաշկի տրանսպլանտացիայից, ուրիշ բան չեմ գտնում, որ կապեմ: Ոնց որ թե դեմքի գենեզիսի մասին ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Փոքր դասամիջոց, մեծ դաս*

Թույլ էր (կարո՞ղ ա էս բառի համար նեղանա հեղինակը): Հեղինակը հավանաբար անչափահաս տղա ա ու նոր-նոր ա սկսել գրել, որովհետև տեղ-տեղ երևում էին թինեյջերական պոռթկումներ: Բայց շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե պատմվածքը հենց դրա վրա կենտրոնանար, ոչ թե սենց անիմաստ ռոմանտիկ պատմություն սարքեր: Ու մեկ էլ նոր հորինված բառերն ահագին ներվայնացնում էին ու անլրջացնում գործը: 

Ոնց որ սաղ կարդացել եմ: Մնացել ա Թարսի բանն էլ մի անգամ կարդամ ու ասեմ որի օգտին կքվեարկեի, եթե քվեարկեի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Թարսի բան*

Հիմա Գալը ինձ կծեծի, բայց սա էլ էի մինչև մրցույթը կարդացել  :Jpit:  Էն թերությունները, որ էն ժամանակ նշել էի, հիմա չկան, նենց որ ապրի հեղինակը  :Smile:  Ավելին՝ էս անգամ շատ հեշտ ու սահուն կարդացվեց, իսկ էն ժամանակ ահագին տանջվում էի, մինչև մտքի թելը նորից էի բռնում: Ընդհանրապես, թեման ինքնին շատ հետաքրքիր է. տարբեր սերունդների անձանց մտերմությունը ու ով ինչ է քաղում դրանից: Բայց ինչ-որ բան մեջը պակաս էր: Մի քիչ մտածեցի ու հասկացա. ինձ թվում է՝ գործը դեռ ծանծաղ է, կերպարների հարաբերությունները հանգուցալուծում չեն ստանում, ոնց որ մի տեսակ կիսատ, անավարտ մնա պատմությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ապրեն բոլոր հեղինակները, որ մասնակցել են մրցույթին: Ընդհանուր մրցույթի մասին պիտի ասեմ, որ իրոք մի քիչ անկապ էր, որովհետև նորմալ գործերը շատ-շատ էին, բայց էդպես առանձնահատուկ լավը, կարելի է ասել, չկար: Ու համաձայն եմ հնչած կարծիքների հետ, որ գործերը շատ չափած-ձևած էին: Մրցույթի գործերը մտքիս մեջ բաժանել եմ երեք խմբի, էդ խմբերը ներկայացնում եմ:

*Խումբ 1*
Էստեղ մենակ մի գործ է: Լավ գործ, որի թերություններն աննշան են: Էն մեկը, որին ձայն կտայի.
_Գենեզիս_

*Խումբ 2*
Հաջող գործեր, որոնք, սակայն, որոշակի թերություններ ունեին, ու եթե մի քիչ բարիանայի, հաստատ ձայն կտայի:
_Սովորական պատմություն
Թարսի բան
Անցումներ
Վազք
Սկալպ
Ոստիկանը
Լռության հետքը
Կյանքը գորգի վրա
Գնդեր
Սիմոնն ու Բարդին
Ինչու՞_

*Խումբ 3*
Թույլ գործեր, որոնց հաստատ ձայն չէի տա:
_Սիփան-Շուրիկ
Սեր առաջին համբույրից
Փոքր դասամիջոց, մեծ դաս_

----------


## Alphaone

> *1. Սիփան-Շուրիկ*



Կենցաղային ռոմանտիկա չեմ սիրում, եթե անգամ լավ է մատուցված: Գործը թեթև կարդացվեց, բայց ոչ մի նստվածք, դրական կամ բացասական հույզ չհաղորդեց, ինձ համար ավելի շատ բարոյախրատական առակ էր ավագ դպրոցական տարիքի համար, քան պատմվածք: Ներիր, հեղինակ:

----------


## Alphaone

> *2. Սովորական պատմություն*


Նմանատիպ գործերի շատ եմ հանդիպել, թեման նորություն չէր, բայց մատուցման ձևն ու վերջաբանը շատ սիրեցի: Ընդհանրապես, նման շարադրանքով գործերը ձանձրացնում են, բայց այս պատմվածքը ստիպեց մի շնչով առաջ գնալ: Նկարագրություններն այնքան իրական էին, որ կադրերը ոչ թե ֆիլմի նման էին անցնում առջևովս, այլ ինձ տանում, դարձնում էին մասնակից: Մի առավելությունն էլ այն էր, որ նման թեմատիկայով լիքը պատմվածքներ կարդալով հանդերձ այս գործը մնաց հիշողության մեջ, առանձնացավ: Քվեարկելու եմ:

----------


## Alphaone

> *3. Թարսի բան*


Հեղինակին գիտեմ, որպես մարդ ու որպես գրող շատ սիրում ու գնահատում եմ, դրա համար սարսափելի բարդ է կարծիք գրելը մի գործի մասին, որ դուր չի եկել: Սուբյեկտիվ տեսանկյունով դուր չի եկել, քանի որ պատմվածքի կերպարներին գրեթե ամեն օր հանդիպում եմ ու իրենք ինձ համար արդեն ծեծված, չարչրկված թեմա են, մնացածը, ներեցեք, կգրեմ հեղինակին անձնական նամակով:

----------


## Alphaone

> *4. Անցումներ*


Ոճը, ռիթմը, ասելիքն, ամեն ինչ լավ էր, բայց մի տեսակ թերի: Հիմա ես չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու էս պատմվածքն ինձ լավ գործ կարդալու արդյուքնում աչքերի փայլի փոխարեն անկատարության զգացողություն տվեց: Եթե ժամանակ ունենայի, նորից ու նորից կկարդայի, որ հասկանայի, թե ինչն ինձ վանեց, բայց հիմա ցավոք միայն պետք է ներողություն խնդրեմ հեղինակից ու անցնեմ հաջորդին: Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## Alphaone

> *5. ՎԱԶՔ*


Կենցաղային դրամա չեմ սիրում նունքան, որքան կենցաղային ռոմանտիկա: Դա լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցում է: Իրականում էս թեմաները հարկավոր է բարձրացնել, հարկավոր է քննարկել, մարդիկ պետք է հասկանան, թե վախերին կուլ գնալը մի օր ինչ կրախի առաջ կկանգնեցնի: Բայց սա կոնկրետ լսարանի համար է, որի մաս ես չեմ կամ գուցե դեռ չեմ դարձել(բավական հասուն չեմ հասկանալու համար): Չեմ քվեարկի:

----------


## ivy

Յոհաննես, դու ոնց որ թե նոր մարդ ես «Ստեղծագործական նախագծերի» բաժնում:
Ու քանի որ արդեն քվեարկել ես, նշանակում է բոլոր գործերը կարդացել ես, կարծիք կգրե՞ս ամեն մեկի մասին, հետաքրքիր է:

----------

Alphaone (13.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինչպես խոստացա, նորից եմ անդրադառնում էս գործին: 
> 
> *«Գենեզիս»*
> 
> Վերնագիրը միանգամից աչքի է ընկնում: Լավն է բառը՝ ուժեղ էներգետիկա ունի: Պատմվածքի մեջ հա փորձում էի հասկանալ, թե ինչու հենց «գենեզիս», ինչի սկիզբն ու հիմքն էր դա մատնանշվում, բայց համոզված չեմ, որ կարողացա մինչև վերջ ընկալել վերնագրի մեջ դրված իմաստը:
> Միևնույն է, բոլոր գործերի միջից իմ ամենահավանած վերնագիրն է: 
> 
> Երբեմն աչքովս ընկնում են էստեղ՝ Գերմանիայում, անցկացվող մրցույթները, որտեղ նոր տաղանդներ են փնտրում, ու ընտրելիս գլխավոր գործոններից մեկը "der Wiedererkennungswert"-ն է, ինչը նշանակում է, թե ինչքանով է ճանաչելի այս կամ այն հատկանիշը: Էն, որ ռադիոյով անծանոթ երգ ես լսում, բայց ձայնից միանգամից ճանաչում ես երգչին. այ էդ է: Կարող է շատ լավ երգի մարդը, բայց հիշվող բան չլինի ձայնի մեջ: Հազար իր նման երգող լինի, որ լսես, մեկը մեկից չտարբերես: Ու իմ կարծիքով, էդ իսկապես շատ կարևոր գործոն է՝ ճանաչելիությունը, և ոչ միայն երգիչների համար:
> Նույնն էլ գրողի համար է, որը մենք կոչում ենք «ձեռագիր»: 
> ...


քանի որ ինձ զոռով պալիտ եք ուզում արած լինեք, ես կըինքնաբացահայտվեմ ու կխոսամ իմ գրածի մասին  :Smile:  մի քիչ ավելի ուշ, երբ Մեֆը իր երերուն ու դանդաղ քայլերով կմոտենա իրան: Տենամ ինքը ինչ ա մտածում էս տիպի ստրուկտուրայի մասին:

----------


## insider

Էհ, վերջապես բոլոր գործերն էլ կարդացի, վերջացրեցի:  Ցանկանում եմ հակիրճ անրադառնալ, իմ կողմից առնձնացված, այն երեք գործերին, որոնց միջև էլ ընտրություն կկատարեմ: Ուղղակի կիսվեմ իմ տպավորություններով. 

*4–րդ տարբերակ. «Անցումներ»*

Հենց սկզբից կլանեց, դարձնելով անցորդ, ով լուռ հետևում էր էս ամեն ինչին: Հեղինակն ամեն ինչ ճիշտ դասավորել էր` все по полочкам: Հերոսներն իրական թվացին: Նրանց հետ անցա գետնացումով … հասա մինչև կամրջի տակ: Մուֆասաին պատկերացրեցի բամբ ձայնով ու հաստ շրթունքներով: Ինքնատիպ ոճով միգրատների մասին կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմի սցենար կդառնար: Երևի թե ավելին կուզեի …

*6–րդ տարբերակ. «ՍԿԱԼՊ»*

Տեսա այսօրվա իրականությունը: Կյանքի մի դրվագ, որին երևի թե բոլորս էլ, ցավոք, ականատես ենք եղել: Բայց հեղինակն դա այնպես ներկայացնել, որ ընթերցողը այդ սովորական պատմությանը հատուկ ուշադրության արժանացնի: Ու դա նրան հաջողվել է: Ակամայից հիշեցի 90-ականներին հայտնի Polaroid ֆոտոապարատները: Մեր հարևաններից մեկը Polaroid-ով  ծնողի թաղումը «անմահացրել» էր` իբր Ռուսաստանի եղբորը ցուց տալու համար: Ինչևէ, ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք:  Ինձ թվում հեղինակը ցանկացել էր ընդգծել մեր իրականության մեջ առկա այն փաստը, որ ինչ-որ մի պահ արարողակարգային ատիրբուտները ավելի կարևոր են դառնում`վիշտը մղելով երկրորդ պլան … հեղինակը դա մատուցել է սեփական «համեմունքներով»:

*11–րդ տարբերակ. «Կյանքը գորգի վրա»*

Առաջինը, երբ «ներս մտա» Պո փաբ` ալկոհոլով համեմված այդ ծխի հոտը «քթիս խփեց»: Լավ էր նկարագրված: Մոտս խառը զգացողություններ առաջացրեց: Նեգատի՞վ … մի գուցե, սակայն այդ նեգատիվն ավեի շատ ձգում էր, քան վանում: Ինձ թվում է շատերը կարող են իրենց հարազատ ինչ որ բան գտնել էս փաբում: Կարճ էր` ավարտուն:

Կքվեարկեմ ընդամենը մեկ գործի օգտին, քանի որ գտնում եմ այդպես ավելի ճիշտ կլինի … Բոլոր հեղինակներին շնորհակալություն: Անցա քվեախցիկ:

----------

Smokie (14.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Ինչու՞, նոր բան չեմ կարա ասեմ էս տարբերակի մասին, բոլոր առավելություններն ու թերությունները քննվել են, կերպարները իրենց դերերը լավ չէին խաղում, շարադրանքը սովորական, ոչ մի բանով չի առանձնանում... գազաններն էլ տենց էլ մնացին առեղծվածներ... պատմությունը ուղղակի հուզմունք արթնացնելու միտում ուներ երևի, իմ դեպքում անհաջող: Եթե քաղաքական կոնտեքստը բացվեր, լրիվ ուրիշ գործ կդառնար:
... այսքանը այլոց մասին, բոլորը ապրեն որ մասնակցել են, ավել պակասի համար, դե ինչպես միշտ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Մի հատ էլ կարդացի: Իսկապես, կա սյուժե, բայց ահավոր խորն ա պահել հեղինակը: Ես հլը որ լրիվ չեմ տեսել: 
> 
> Փորձեմ պատմել, որ համոզվեմ՝ իսկապես սյուժե կա: Ստեղ քաղաք ա, որտեղ պայթյուններ են տեղի ունենում, ու պատմողն ա, մեկ էլ իրա զուգընկեր Մաքսը, որին կարծես ինքը էնքան էլ չի սիրում, բայց վերջը տեսքը փրկում ա: Հա, ու պատմողն ինքը ոնց որ թե իրան դեսուդեն ա գցում կյանքն ավելի հետաքրքիր դարձնելու համար: 
> 
> *Ուզում եմ մեկ էլ ամբողջ գործը վերնագրի հետ կապել: Բացի մաշկի տրանսպլանտացիայից, ուրիշ բան չեմ գտնում, որ կապեմ: Ոնց որ թե դեմքի գենեզիսի մասին ա*


լավ էս մասին խոսեմ, գենեզիս բառը՝ առաջացում, զարգացում, փոփոխություն, կայացում ու ոչնչացում ... սենց մի բան էլ ինձ հարկավոր էր
նախ գենեզիսը ես ինքս համարում եմ կտրվածք, մի մեծ ընթացքից մի փոքրիկ հատված, որի ներսում մետամարֆոզը ցայտուն չի, մի քիչ հետ պետք ա գնաս ու ամբողջը դիտարկես, որ տեսնես... ո՞ւր ա տանում ես ամենը...սա գլոբալ պատկերն ա, իսկ հենց պատմության ներսում առաջացողը դա վախն ա 


> - Ասե՛ք, ասե՛ք, որ ինչքան քիչ գիտես այնքան հանգիստ ես քնում: Երանի այն ժամանակները, երբ ոչ մեկ չգիտեր, որ օդանավը կարող է ընկնել


եթե ես ամենի մեջ էլ չմանրանանք, չնայած որ մենակ վերնագրի բացատրությունը հիմք կարա լինի գործը հասկանալու հարցում, այնուամենայնիվ գենեզիսին կարելի ա նայել ուղղակի որպես լինելիություն... ես մասին ես քեզ ասել եմ Բյուր  :Smile: 
սյուժեին կանդրադառնամ...

----------


## Դավիթ

Սկզբից խոսեմ այն գործերի մասին, որոնց օգտին քվեարկել եմ:

*«Անցումներ»*-Ես կասեմ, որ այս մրցույթի ամենա վարպետորեն գրված, լիրիկական ոճով մատուցված հիանալի պատմվածքն է: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչու շատերը փնտրում են ինչ որ «իմաստ» էս գործի մեջ ու այդպես էլ չեն կարողանում դա գտնել: Անչափ գեղեցիկ ձեռագրով է գրված և առաջին իսկ տողից, հեղինակը գրավում է ընթերցողին: Հիմա, կարծիքներ հնչեցին, թե սա հայկական ոճ չունի, ռոմանտիկ գրողների էջերից է, և այլն: Բայց ասեմ, որ հեղինակի գրական ֆյուժիոնը շատ էլ լավ կապում է մեր հայկականը(նայած` ինչ ենք հասկանում դրա տակ) և արևմտյան իրականությունը, որի մեջ ապրում է մեր սիրելի հեղինակը: ՈՒ եթե հետևում եք հեղինակի գրական գործերին, ապա կտեսնեք, որ նա երբեք չի խորշում նոր և համարձակ թեմաներից:
Այս գործի մեջ շատ պարզ ձևով ներկայացվում է երկու Գերմանիա: Մեկը` սառը, կոնսերվատիվ ու անհոգի, մյուսը`ջերմ, ոչ սպիտակ և ավելի մարդկային: Այդ կոնտրաստն է, որ իմ համար իմաստն է այս պատմվածքի: Կարդալուց, սկսում ես ժպտալ Մութաֆայի հետ, մի տեսակ մեր Վենիսի ափն ես պատկերացնում ու ուզում ես երկար ժամանակ անցկացնել հերոսի հետ, լսել իր պատմությունները, կյանքի փորձերը: Միևնույն ժամանակ, զգում ես ոստիկանի ու ԱԲԲԱ-ի վաղեմի երկրպագուհիների անտարբերությունը (_Նրանց գլխի սիրուն պահարանում մուրացկանության դարակ չկա_) փոքրիկ աղջկա նկատմամբ ու պատկերացնում, որ այդքան էլ հեշտ կյանքով չեն ապրում միգրանտները օտար ափերում: Եվ դա միայն Գերմանիային չի վերաբերվում իհարկե:

Մեծ շնորհակալություն քեզ Այվ ջան, որ միշտ մասնակցել ես մրցութներին ու միշտ մատուցել մրցունակ և գեղեցիկ գործեր:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014), Smokie (14.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

վայելենք

----------

Enna Adoly (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

*«ՍԿԱԼՊ»*-Նարինե Կռոյան ջան ( ա, դե բոլորը գիտեն համարյա): Իմ լավ ֆեյսբուկային ընկեր, հիանալի մարդ, համեստ կին..Էլ չշարունակեմ :Smile: 

Նարինեն միշտ թեթև պրոբլեմներ ա ունենում մեր մրցույթներում, քանի որ ակումբի ընթերցողը չի սիրում  չափից ավելի ծաղկացրած բառապաշարով լի պատմվածքներ: Իհարկե դա չես կարող ասել բոլոր հայ ընթերցողների մասին, քանի որ եթե այդպես լիներ, Նարինեն չէր շահի Գրանիշի և Օրանժի մրցանակը այս տարի:

Այս գործը շատ լավն էր, Նարինե ջան, չհաշված այն բառային նկատողությունները, որոնք նշել էին մի քանի ակումբցիներ: Դե թեման էլ այսպես ասած միշտ մեր հետ է: Երբ գնում եմ աներոջս տուն, էդ մարդը միշտ սկայպի վրա ա, Հայաստան , Բուլղարիա, Հունաստան: Մի խոսքով, շատ հետաքրքիր պատմվածք էր, այսպես ասած մեր հայկական իրականության մեջ, և եթե էդ ավելորդ (իմ կարծիքով) բառերը խմբագրես մի փոքր քո հետագա գործերում, դու  ակումբում միշտ կլինես սիրված հեղինակ և առաջատարների դերում: 

Շնորհակալություն, Նարինե ջան:

----------

Smokie (14.04.2014), Շինարար (13.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հա, ու էլ ոչ մի հեղինակի բացահայտում: 

Կինս էլ, ինչ թաքցնեմ, թավայով հետևս կանգնած ա ու չարախնդորեն ժպտում ա: Իրան իմանալով, կարող ա գլխիս մի երկու հատ ուտեմ, եթե չանջատեմ կոմպը, մինչև խորը քուն մտնի: Դե հիմա գնեմ ու փորձեմ ցրել 5րդ հեղինակի կարծրատիպերը 40 անց մարդկանց հաշվով, but who am I kidding, cooking and watching TV will make my day :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (13.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Նենց չի, որ շատ բան մնաց բացահայտելու, Դավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նենց չի, որ շատ բան մնաց բացահայտելու, Դավ:


Գալ, դու չկաս, չէ՞: Էստեղ հեչ չես էրևում  :Jpit: 
Հլը մի հատ ասա որ գործի շառն էին քո վրա անում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Նենց չի, որ շատ բան մնաց բացահայտելու, Դավ:


Փոքր Դասամիջոցի հեղինակին էն մյուս մրցույթից չեմ հիշում: Որ հուշես, բան չի մնա էլ  :Jpit:  Բարդին էլ, ենթադրում եմ, Պիրիտն ա: Մի տեսակ սիրուն չստացվեց, որ վանաձորցիներին եմ ձայն տվել, բայց որ ասեմ` պատահաբար ա ստացվել, նա ով մինչ էդ էլ տենց էլ մտածում էր, հավատալու ա, ով չէ, չի հավատալու, դրա համար բան չեմ ասում: 

Բնականաբար, Անցումների ու Սկալպի օգտնի քվեարկել եմ արդեն ենթադրելուց, թե իմանալուց հետո: Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ իմ կարծիքը, եթե չիմանայի, չենթադրեի, ի՞նչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս: Պետք էր ուրեմն ուրիշ անգամների նման ամենաշուտը քվեարկել, բայց էս հերթ ժամանակս սուղ էր:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> *Փոքր Դասամիջոցի հեղինակին էն մյուս մրցույթից չեմ հիշում: Որ հուշես, բան չի մնա էլ * Բարդին էլ, ենթադրում եմ, Պիրիտն ա: Մի տեսակ սիրուն չստացվեց, որ վանաձորցիներին եմ ձայն տվել, բայց որ ասեմ` պատահաբար ա ստացվել, նա ով մինչ էդ էլ տենց էլ մտածում էր, հավատալու ա, ով չէ, չի հավատալու, դրա համար բան չեմ ասում: 
> 
> Բնականաբար, Անցումների ու Սկալպի օգտնի քվեարկել եմ արդեն ենթադրելուց, թե իմանալուց հետո: Ինչպիսի՞ն կլիներ իմ կարծիքը, եթե չիմանայի, չենթադրեի, ի՞նչ իմանաս, մինչև հաստատ չիմանաս: Պետք էր ուրեմն ուրիշ անգամների նման ամենաշուտը քվեարկել, բայց էս հերթ ժամանակս սուղ էր:



Հա, մի անգամ էլ ա չէ՞ էդ տիպի գործ եղել: Որ նստել մտածում էինք՝ էս մարդը տենաս ինչի՞ պարզ բառերից էդ կարգի ալերգիա ունի  :Smile: 

Իմ հավեսը լրիվ փախել ա մնացած գործերը կարդալու... սկզբում շատ էի նեղվել անկապ շուխուրներից ու կռիվ տվեցի էդքան, որ բազարները թարգենք, գործերը վերլուծելով զբաղվենք:
Իսկ հիմա մի տեսակ մեկ ա: Լրիվ ֆարս ա դառել: 

Իմ բառարանում բացը բաց ա, փակը՝ փակ:
Բայց աչքիս ես կյանքից հետ եմ մնացել:

----------

Շինարար (13.04.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, մի անգամ էլ ա չէ՞ էդ տիպի գործ եղել: Որ նստել մտածում էինք՝ էս մարդը տենաս ինչի՞ պարզ բառերից էդ կարգի ալերգիա ունի 
> 
> Իմ հավեսը լրիվ փախել ա մնացած գործերը կարդալու... սկզբում շատ էին նեղվել անկապ շուխուրներից ու կռիվ տվեցի էդքան, որ բազարները թարգենք, գործերը վերլուծելով զբաղվենք:
> Իսկ հիմա մի տեսակ մեկ ա: Լրիվ ֆարս ա դառել: 
> 
> Իմ բառարանում բացը բաց ա, փակը՝ փակ:
> Բայց աչքիս ես կյանքից հետ եմ մնացել:


  Բացը վաղուց արդեն իմաստ չունի: Որքան հասկանում եմ, էս մրցույթում շատերը շատերի մասին վաղուց արդեն գիտեին: Քննարկումը էդ ա ցույց տալիս: Բացը լավ ա նրանով, որ օրինակ ինձ վրա հեղինակը գործոնը պարտադիր ազդում ա: Եթե ես գիտեմ, որ էդ գործը Գալաթեան ա գրել, ես կարդում եմ նախապես տրամադրված, որ լավ գործ ա լինելու, ու եթե էդ գործում ընդնմին բառը կա, էդ դեպքում ես հաստատ չեմ նկատի: Փակի դեպքում կնկատեի, բայց էս մրցույթը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ակումբում փակը իմաստ չունի, ու ոչ միայն էս մրցույթում, նաև նախորդներում:

Բայց տենց ահավոր չի: Հիմա էլ սենց եղավ, ոչինչ, հաջորդ անգամ էլ ուրիշ կերպ կլինի: Աստված տա` մեզ բոլորիս դեռ երկար հուզի գրական մրցույթի բաց թե փակ լինելը :Smile:  Ինձ թվում ա` պետք չի շատ սրտին մոտ, Դասամիջոցի հեղինակը կասեր` սիրտընդմոտ, ընդունել:

Մեկը ես մի կողմից ահագին անհարմար վիճակում եմ, մյուս կողմից` ինչքան էլ պնդեմ` պատահական ա ստացվել, չհավատացողը չի հավատալու, երրորդ կողմից էլ իմանայի, օրինակ, Պիրիտն ա քվեարկելիս, գուցե ձայն չտայի, որ սուբյեկտիվ չերևամ :LOL: , սենց գոնե օբյեկտիվ եղա:

----------

Գալաթեա (13.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բացը վաղուց արդեն իմաստ չունի: Որքան հասկանում եմ, էս մրցույթում շատերը շատերի մասին վաղուց արդեն գիտեին: Քննարկումը էդ ա ցույց տալիս: Բացը լավ ա նրանով, որ օրինակ ինձ վրա հեղինակը գործոնը պարտադիր ազդում ա: Եթե ես գիտեմ, որ էդ գործը Գալաթեան ա գրել, ես կարդում եմ նախապես տրամադրված, որ լավ գործ ա լինելու, ու եթե էդ գործում ընդնմին բառը կա, էդ դեպքում ես հաստատ չեմ նկատի: Փակի դեպքում կնկատեի, բայց էս մրցույթը ցույց ա տալիս, որ ակումբում փակը իմաստ չունի, ու ոչ միայն էս մրցույթում, նաև նախորդներում:
> 
> Բայց տենց ահավոր չի: Հիմա էլ սենց եղավ, ոչինչ, հաջորդ անգամ էլ ուրիշ կերպ կլինի: Աստված տա` մեզ բոլորիս դեռ երկար հուզի գրական մրցույթի բաց թե փակ լինելը Ինձ թվում ա` պետք չի շատ սրտին մոտ, Դասամիջոցի հեղինակը կասեր` *սիրտընդմոտ*, ընդունել:
> 
> Մեկը ես մի կողմից ահագին անհարմար վիճակում եմ, մյուս կողմից` ինչքան էլ պնդեմ` պատահական ա ստացվել, չհավատացողը չի հավատալու, երրորդ կողմից էլ իմանայի, օրինակ, Պիրիտն ա քվեարկելիս, գուցե ձայն չտայի, որ սուբյեկտիվ չերևամ, սենց գոնե օբյեկտիվ եղա:


Չէ, ինքը կասեր՝ սրտամկանակից  :LOL:

----------

Շինարար (13.04.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, ինքը կասեր՝ սրտամկանակից


Բայց կատակը մի կողմ, իրոք ինձ դուր ա եկել: Ու կարդալիս նույնիսկ ինչ-որ շատ հեռավոր Մաթևոսյանին հիշեցրեց, ահավոր շատ հեռավոր, իսկ էս պահին հիշեցի, որ էն մի գործն էլ Արեային էր Մաթևոսյանին հիշեցրել, ես էլ նեղվել էի: Ուրեմն իրոք ինչ-որ բան կա էլի: Արեա, ես մեղավոր եմ քո առաջ, կներես :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց կատակը մի կողմ, իրոք ինձ դուր ա եկել: Ու կարդալիս նույնիսկ ինչ-որ շատ հեռավոր Մաթևոսյանին հիշեցրեց, ահավոր շատ հեռավոր, իսկ էս պահին հիշեցի, որ էն մի գործն էլ Արեային էր Մաթևոսյանին հիշեցրել, ես էլ նեղվել էի: Ուրեմն իրոք ինչ-որ բան կա էլի: Արեա, ես մեղավոր եմ քո առաջ, կներես


Շին, քեզ մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ դուր կգան  :Jpit: 

Իսկ բաց-փակի պահով արդեն ես էլ եմ համաձայն: Իհարկե, կարծում եմ, փակն իդեալական ա: Բայց էդ դեպքում ինքնաբացահայտման, ուրիշին ասել-չասելու, գործը նախապես ցույց տալ-չտալու հարցը պիտի շատ խիստ լինի: Տենց էլ շատերն ուղղակի չեն կարողանա մրցույթին մասնակցել: Նենց որ ավելի լավ ա բաց: ԽԾԲ-ի ջանը սաղ:

----------


## ivy

Ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հավատում, թե մեզ մոտ որևէ մրցույթ երբևէ լրիվ փակ է եղել. գոնե մինչև վերջին հասնելը բոլորս էլ հասկացել կամ իմացել ենք, թե ով ով է։
Էս մրցույթը ավելի ակնհայտորեն ցույց տվեց փակ-ի բոլոր (բառիս բուն իմաստով) բաց կողմերը։
Կարծում եմ, ճիշտն էն է, բոլորի համար էլ ստեղծվեն բացահայտ ու հավասար պայմաններ՝ թաքուն խաղերից խուսափելու համար։ Դրա միակ լուծումը բաց մրցույթը կլիներ։

Շատ խառը բաներ եղան էս թեմայում. ճիշտն ասած, չէի սպասում։
Ես էլ կարծում էի, ակումբում ինձ էլ ոչ մի բան չի կարող անակնկալի բերել։

Ինքս ինձ համար պարզեցի, որ պիտի նոր հարթակներ գտնել ստեղծագործելու ու դա մարդկանց հետ կիսելու համար։ Պիտի մտածել, թե ոնց ու որտեղ։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, քեզ մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ դուր կգան


Կոնկրետ էդ գործի պահով ես որոշ չափով բացատրել եմ, Բյուր: Որ գրեմ, շատ երկար կգրեմ, բայց իրականում հավանելս արդարացված ա ու ահագին տրամաբանական` իմ տրամաբանությամբ էլի  :Jpit:  բայց օրինակ Գալաթեան հասկացավ էդ տրամաբանությունը, էնպես որ էդքան էլ տարօրինակ չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինքս ինձ համար պարզեցի, որ պիտի նոր հարթակներ գտնել ստեղծագործելու ու դա մարդկանց հետ կիսելու համար։ Պիտի մտածել, թե ոնց ու որտեղ։


Էս հաստատ: Նայի, նստած մտածում եմ՝ բաց լինի, ինչ կլինի: Իդեալական տարբերակը լրիվ փակն ա: Բայց լրիվ փակ ակումբում այլևս հնարավոր չի: Կամ էլ պետք ա հեղինակներին կաղապարների մեջ դնել: Էս դեպքում էլ ավելի քիչ անձնական ինֆորմացիայով կիսված ակումբցին հայտնվում ա շահեկան դիրքում: Մի խոսքով, ոչ մի ելք չկա: Չեմ էլ ուզում ասել՝ ակումբի մրցույթներն իրանց սպառել են: Բացը մնում ա որպես միակ լուծում, բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում նորմալ մեկնաբանություններն ու քվեարկությունը երաշխավորված չեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.04.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս հաստատ: Նայի, նստած մտածում եմ՝ բաց լինի, ինչ կլինի: Իդեալական տարբերակը լրիվ փակն ա: Բայց լրիվ փակ ակումբում այլևս հնարավոր չի: Կամ էլ պետք ա հեղինակներին կաղապարների մեջ դնել: Էս դեպքում էլ ավելի քիչ անձնական ինֆորմացիայով կիսված ակումբցին հայտնվում ա շահեկան դիրքում: Մի խոսքով, ոչ մի ելք չկա: Չեմ էլ ուզում ասել՝ ակումբի մրցույթներն իրանց սպառել են: Բացը մնում ա որպես միակ լուծում, *բայց նույնիսկ էդ դեպքում նորմալ մեկնաբանություններն ու քվեարկությունը երաշխավորված չեն:*


Ինչո՞ւ: Ես մեր մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի եմ: Փորձել ա պետք, նոր եզրակացնել: Էլի եմ ասում, էրեխեք, ոչ մի ահավոր բան էլ չկա: Մի անգամ էլ սենց թող լինի` կիսաբաց, փակից դեպի բաց անցման ճանապարհին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչո՞ւ: Ես մեր մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի եմ: Փորձել ա պետք, նոր եզրակացնել: Էլի եմ ասում, էրեխեք, ոչ մի ահավոր բան էլ չկա: Մի անգամ էլ սենց թող լինի` կիսաբաց, փակից դեպի բաց անցման ճանապարհին:


Շին, կիսաբացն ամենաահավորն ա, որովհետև ոչ մի կերպ չբացահայտված հեղինակները հայտնվում են ավելի ոչ շահեկան վիճակում:
Ասում ես՝ մեր մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի ես, բայց վերևում ինքդ խոստովանեցիր, որ հեղինակի օգտին ես քվեարկել: Ու շատերն են տենց անում: Հաճախ անկախ իրանցից:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, կիսաբացն ամենաահավորն ա, որովհետև ոչ մի կերպ չբացահայտված հեղինակները հայտնվում են ավելի ոչ շահեկան վիճակում:
> Ասում ես՝ մեր մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի ես, բայց *վերևում ինքդ խոստովանեցիր*, որ հեղինակի օգտին ես քվեարկել: Ու շատերն են տենց անում: Հաճախ անկախ իրանցից:


Բյուր, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Ես ասացի` գործերը կարդացել եմ նախապես լավ տրամադրված, բայց եթե չհավանեի, չէի քվեարկի: Նենց որ չգիտեմ դու ոնց, ես մնում եմ մեր մասին բարձր կարծիքի, ու իմ որևէ արարքով էդ իմ ասածին չեմ հակասել: Դու կարծո՞ւմ ես` ես ցա՞ծր արարք եմ գործել :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Էս գրական թեմաներն էլ որ չլինեն, էլ ինչ անես ակումբում։
Տխուր եմ ես էսօր շատ։

----------

LisBeth (14.04.2014), Mephistopheles (14.04.2014), Sambitbaba (14.04.2014), Արէա (14.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (14.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, մի քիչ համաձայն չեմ: Ես ասացի` գործերը կարդացել եմ նախապես լավ տրամադրված, բայց եթե չհավանեի, չէի քվեարկի: Նենց որ չգիտեմ դու ոնց, ես մնում եմ մեր մասին բարձր կարծիքի, ու իմ որևէ արարքով էդ իմ ասածին չեմ հակասել: Դու կարծո՞ւմ ես` ես ցա՞ծր արարք եմ գործել


Չէ, Շին, մարդկային ա: Դու համաձայն չե՞ս, որ հեղինակին իմանալն ազդում ա կարծիքի վրա, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքան անաչառ մարդ ես դու քեզ համարում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս գրական թեմաներն էլ որ չլինեն, էլ ինչ անես ակումբում։
> Տխուր եմ ես էսօր շատ։


էդ էլ կա: Բայց երևի պետք ա ինչ-որ լուծում գտնել  :Sad:

----------


## Շինարար

> Չէ, Շին, մարդկային ա: Դու համաձայն չե՞ս, որ հեղինակին իմանալն ազդում ա կարծիքի վրա, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչքան անաչառ մարդ ես դու քեզ համարում:


Ազդում ա, Բյուր, դա գործոն ա, բայց ոչ եսիմինչ ահռելի: Եթե թույլ գործ լինի, եթե ինձ ոչ մի բանով էդ գործը չբռնի, միայն հեղինակի գործոնով ո՞նց կհավանեմ: Ու էսքան ժամանակ իրար ճանաչելով` մենք պետք ա, որ ավելի լավ կարծիք ունենանք իրար մասին էդ հարցում: Ինձ թվում ա` ուղղակի ստեղծագործող մարդիկ եք, նրբազգաց ու զգայուն, մի քիչ դրամատիկացնում եք իրավիճակը, ոչ մի ահավոր բան էլ չի եղել ու չի լինի: Տնաշեններ, մկները վարչապետ են դառնում, դուք ինչից եք խնդիր սարքում:

----------


## ivy

Ուղղակի առաջ ոչ մի անգամ սենց ուժեղ չէի զգացել, որ կարող եմ մարդկանց ներվերին էս աստիճան ազդել։ «Էլի էկավ սա հաղթելու իր հավակնությամբ, գրածն էլ՝ զիբիլ, ոնց որ թե չգիտենք՝ անվան համար են ձայն տալիս» վիճակներ։ 
Հլը որ փասափուսես կհավաքեմ էս կողմերից։ Հետո էլ կերևա ոնց կլինի։

Կներեք սենց անկեղծանալու համար, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ուրիշ որտեղ կամ ում ասել։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ազդում ա, Բյուր, դա գործոն ա, բայց ոչ եսիմինչ ահռելի: Եթե թույլ գործ լինի, եթե ինձ ոչ մի բանով էդ գործը չբռնի, միայն հեղինակի գործոնով ո՞նց կհավանեմ: Ու էսքան ժամանակ իրար ճանաչելով` մենք պետք ա, որ ավելի լավ կարծիք ունենանք իրար մասին էդ հարցում: Ինձ թվում ա` ուղղակի ստեղծագործող մարդիկ եք, նրբազգաց ու զգայուն, մի քիչ դրամատիկացնում եք իրավիճակը, ոչ մի ահավոր բան էլ չի եղել ու չի լինի: Տնաշեններ, մկները վարչապետ են դառնում, դուք ինչից եք խնդիր սարքում:


Շին, ես կարծում եմ՝ դա ահագին բան ա փոխում: Լավ, քվեարկության արդյունքները ջհանդամ, դա ինձ էնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում: Բայց այ քննարկումն ուրիշ կերպ ա ծավալվում բացի ժամանակ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ես կարծում եմ՝ դա ահագին բան ա փոխում: Լավ, քվեարկության արդյունքները ջհանդամ, դա ինձ էնքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում: Բայց այ քննարկումն ուրիշ կերպ ա ծավալվում բացի ժամանակ:


Փորձել ա պետք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փորձել ա պետք:


Դե մի անգամ էղել ա:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ուղղակի առաջ ոչ մի անգամ սենց ուժեղ չէի զգացել, որ կարող եմ մարդկանց ներվերին էս աստիճան ազդել։ «Էլի էկավ սա հաղթելու իր հավակնությամբ, գրածն էլ՝ զիբիլ, ոնց որ թե չգիտենք՝ անվան համար են ձայն տալիս» վիճակներ։ 
> Հլը որ փասափուսես կհավաքեմ էս կողմերից։ Հետո էլ կերևա ոնց կլինի։
> 
> Կներեք սենց անկեղծանալու համար, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ուրիշ որտեղ կամ ում ասել։


Այվ... մի ասա էլի սենց բաներ: եթե մեկի համար դա տենց ա չի նշանակում որ բոլորն են տենց մտածում: 

մի քիչ թեթև նայեք էլի մրցույթին, աչքիս շատ եք խորացել, ես ինձ միայնակ եմ զգում թե չէ: Նենց տպավորություն ա ոնց որ էդ հաղթանակը մրցույթից մնացող միակ ու ամենակարևոր բանն ա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Այվ... մի ասա էլի սենց բաներ: եթե մեկի համար դա տենց ա չի նշանակում որ բոլորն են տենց մտածում: 
> 
> մի քիչ թեթև նայեք էլի մրցույթին, աչքիս շատ եք խորացել, ես ինձ միայնակ եմ զգում թե չէ: Նենց տպավորություն ա ոնց որ էդ հաղթանակը մրցույթից մնացող միակ ու ամենակարևոր բանն ա:


Վերջին պարբերությունդ չհասկացա, մի տեսակ խառն ես գրել, քո սիրած ոճով, բայց դե լավ, կարևոր չի   :Smile:

----------


## LisBeth

> Վերջին պարբերությունդ չհասկացա, մի տեսակ խառն ես գրել, քո սիրած ոճով, բայց դե լավ, կարևոր չի


կարևոր ա, ասում եմ թուլացեք ու հաճույք ստացեք պրոցեսից  :Smile:  դա ընդհանուր եմ ասում էլի

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուղղակի առաջ ոչ մի անգամ սենց ուժեղ չէի զգացել, որ կարող եմ մարդկանց ներվերին էս աստիճան ազդել։ «Էլի էկավ սա հաղթելու իր հավակնությամբ, գրածն էլ՝ զիբիլ, ոնց որ թե չգիտենք՝ անվան համար են ձայն տալիս» վիճակներ։ 
> Հլը որ փասափուսես կհավաքեմ էս կողմերից։ Հետո էլ կերևա ոնց կլինի։
> 
> Կներեք սենց անկեղծանալու համար, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ուրիշ որտեղ կամ ում ասել։


Ռիփ, գրողը տանի, կարո՞ղ ա ասածներս քո վրա ես վերցնում  :Huh:  Ախր ես ընդհանրապես եմ ասում, որ մարդու անունը չի կարա չազդի քվեարկության վրա (թե՛ լավ, թե՛ վատ իմաստով), հեչ քեզ նկատի չունեի: Մի տխրի էլի, ինչ կլինի  :Sad: 

Սաղ ես եմ մեղավոր, պիտի հենց սկզբից չարտահայտվեի:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կարևոր ա, ասում եմ թուլացեք ու հաճույք ստացեք պրոցեսից  դա ընդհանուր եմ ասում էլի


Լիզ, էլի թուլանանք, բայց *հայտարարված* կանոնները պահել ա պետք, ոչ թե ում հավեսը երբ տա՝ բացահայտվի էն դեպքում, երբ մի ամիս ծնգլահանից հետո որոշվեց մրցույթը փակ անել: 
Ինչ ա, հնարավոր չի՞ ամեն ինչ նախօրոք որոշածի պես անել ու հընթացս նաև հաճույք ստանալ:

Այվ, դու էլ մի ընկի դումկեքի մեջ:
Կարացող կա՝ թող ավելի լավ գրի:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.04.2014)

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 3. Թարսի բան*

Հմմմ... հետաքրքիր էր: Վատ չի, որ հեղինակը փորձում է իր գործով նաև քաղաքական ու սեքսի թեմաներին անդրադառնա: Բայց խորը հետք թողնող գործ չէր, ուղղակի հետաքրքրությամբ կարդացվեց:  Քաղաքականի մասը, բայց, մի տեսակ արհեստական էր մեջը մտել:

----------


## Chuk

*Տարբերակ 4. Անցումներ*

Շատ լավն էր կոլորիտի ներկայացումը, կերպարները: Մուֆասային ուզում եմ մեր մոտ տեսնել: Չնայած ինքը ինձ մի քիչ հիշեցրեց մեր թութակ տատիկին, բայց ավելի զիլ կերպար էր երևում: Կարդացածներիցս դեռ ամենալավն ա, կպնելու, քննադատելու բան չունեմ ոչ սյուժետային, ոչ շարադրանքի առումով:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ահ, նոր տեսա, որ Մուֆասան  սխալ եմ գրել: Ոչինչ, խառն էի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> գնդերն ու սիմոնը կարդացել եմ... ժամանակ գտնեմ *հրեմ*...


Գնդերը հասկացանք… Բա Սիմոնին ո՞նց ես հրելու: :Shok:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինչո՞ւ: Ես մեր մասին ավելի բարձր կարծիքի եմ: Փորձել ա պետք, նոր եզրակացնել: Էլի եմ ասում, էրեխեք, ոչ մի ահավոր բան էլ չկա: Մի անգամ էլ սենց թող լինի` կիսաբաց, փակից դեպի բաց անցման ճանապարհին:


Ես, օրինակ, կառաջարկեի՝ մրցույթները փակ, իսկ սրտերը՝ բաց:

----------

Ուլուանա (14.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ուղղակի առաջ ոչ մի անգամ սենց ուժեղ չէի զգացել, որ կարող եմ մարդկանց ներվերին էս աստիճան ազդել։ «Էլի էկավ սա հաղթելու իր հավակնությամբ, գրածն էլ՝ զիբիլ, ոնց որ թե չգիտենք՝ անվան համար են ձայն տալիս» վիճակներ։ 
> Հլը որ փասափուսես կհավաքեմ էս կողմերից։ Հետո էլ կերևա ոնց կլինի։
> 
> Կներեք սենց անկեղծանալու համար, ուղղակի չգիտեմ ուրիշ որտեղ կամ ում ասել։


Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, Այվ ջան, արդյո՞ք դա է հարցի լուծումը: 
Ավելի լավ չի՞, որ ամեն մեկն աշխատի անել այն, ինչ իր մոտ լավ է ստացվում. գրողը՝ գրի, քննադատողը՝ քննադատի, հեգնողը՝ հեգնի, ուրախացողը՝ ուրախանա, նախանձողը՝ նախանձի…
Իսկ ճշմարտությունն էլ՝ հաղթի:

Կյանք է, ապրում ենք էլի, սիրելիս… Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է կյանքից նեղանալ… Կամ տխրել կյանքից…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այվ, դու էլ մի ընկի դումկեքի մեջ:
> Կարացող կա՝ թող ավելի լավ գրի:


Ապրես, Գալ ջան… Ամենակարևորը սա է:

Այվ ջան, դուք քեզ՝ հեչ քեզ նման չես պահում… :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

Նորմալ ա ամեն ինչ: Դուխով:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*9. «Լռության հետքը»*

Դրականը
էլի ընդհանուր առմամբ գրագետ շարադրանք ուներ։ Լավ դիտարկումներ կային։ Ինձ դուր եկածներից մեկը.



> Նա սիրով էր հիշում իր տղամարդկանց՝ այն պահերին, իհարկե, երբ դադարում էր մոռանալ։ Միգուցե հենց մոռանալու հատկության շնորհիվ էր կարողանում այդպես սիրով հիշել, չէ՞ որ ամեն անգամ, երբ նրան հաջողվում էր հիշողության մեջ վերականգնել որևէ մեկի կերպարը, դա նմանվում էր հարյուրամյակներ առաջ խորտակված նավ հայտնաբերելուն։ Իր տղամարդկանց հիշելուց նա ստանում էր այն հնագիտական հաճույքը, որը ուրիշները ստանում են մեռած քաղաքակրթությունների արտեֆակտները դիտելուց։


Բացասականը
Չնայած շարադրանքը տեխնիկապես հաջող էր, բայց ինձ համար բավական ձանձրալի էր բովանդակային առումով։ Երևի կարծիքս շատ սուբյեկտիվ է, բայց կերպարին մի տեսակ չսիրեցի։ Փորձում էի սիրել, բայց չստացվեց։ Lրիվ չհասկացա, չպատկերացրի կերպարի մտքերն ու զգացողությունները, թե ինչ... Չգիտեմ։

----------


## Դավիթ

Հիմա էլ Նիկեան ա բոլորին ձայն տվել:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հիմա էլ Նիկեան ա բոլորին ձայն տվել:


Իմաստը ո՞րն է :/

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես, օրինակ, կառաջարկեի՝ մրցույթները փակ, իսկ սրտերը՝ բաց:


Մթամ ի՞նչ: Նորից չեն սիրում, սիրում են կրկի՞ն: Կներես, քեզ շատ եմ հարգում, բայց սենց անիմաստ բառախաղերով տափակաբանություններ եք գրում, դե արի ու հասկացի, դրա համար էլ ինչ-որ լարված, ինտրիգոտ մթնոլորտի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում: Ո՞ւմ սիրտն ա փակ, իմ գրառումն ես մեջբերել:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի 2 տող էլ ես գրեմ:
Մի քանի ստեղծագործություն կիսատ եմ թողել,քանի որ դրանց մեջ ինձ հետաքրքրող ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսել:
Ամենաշատը հավանել եմ 4-րդ տարբերակը,կարդալուց հաճույք եմ ստացել,իսկ Մուֆասայի կերպարը ԴԶԵՑ:   :Hi: 
Քվեարկել եմ «Գնդեր»-ի օգտին,քանի որ ստեղծագործության թեման ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր:

----------


## Արէա

Գնդերը ոնց-որ 451 աստիճանի կիսամոռացած վերապատմությունը լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բալթազարն էլ նոր էրևաց տարածքում: Նենց հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչ կգրի բոլոր գործերի մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Alphaone

> *6. <ՍԿԱԼՊ>*


Ես պամությունն ինձ ավելի շատ ղժժ էր թվում, քան լուրջ պատմվածք, ինչ-որ կենցաղային զավեշտ տրագիկոմեդիկ ու միստիկ տարրերով: Չեմ բացառում, որ վերջերս իմ մոտ լիքը քարացումներ են եղել ու իմ նման մոտեցումը դրանով է պայմանավորված, բայց իրականում մի կաթիլ անգամ չհուզեց, եթե հուզիչ էր, ոչ զգացմունքներիս սնունդ տվեց, ոչ մտածելու տեղիք:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի 2 տող էլ ես գրեմ:
> Մի քանի ստեղծագործություն կիսատ եմ թողել,քանի որ դրանց մեջ ինձ հետաքրքրող ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսել:
> Ամենաշատը հավանել եմ 4-րդ տարբերակը,կարդալուց հաճույք եմ ստացել,իսկ Մուֆասայի կերպարը ԴԶԵՑ:  
> Քվեարկել եմ «Գնդեր»-ի օգտին,քանի որ ստեղծագործության թեման ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր:



Դե արի ու հասկացի:

----------

Alphaone (14.04.2014)

----------


## Alphaone

> *7. Ոստիկանը*


Կենցաղային դրամայից էնքան բողոքեցի, եկավ հետինը  :LOL:  Գրելո ոճը հավեսն էր, Չուկի «Սեռաքաղցի» հումորին չէր հասնում, բայց նուրբ հեգնանք կար, թեման էլ արդիական էր, բայց ես սա չեմ կարողանում որպես գեղարվեստական գործ ընկալել, ինձ համար պատմվածքը բոլոր ժամանակների համար գրված գործ է, սա էդպիսին չէր:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դե արի ու հասկացի:


Ի՞նչ կար չհասկանալու  :Dntknw: 
Էդ 2  տարբերակներն եմ հավանել,ճիշտ է առաջինը ավելի լավ էր գրված ու կար հզոր կերպար,որին շատ հավանեցի,բայց երկրոդի թեման ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր,դրա համար վերջնական ընտրությունը կատարեցի ի օգուտ Գնդերի  :Smile:  եթե 2 ձայն ունենայի ապա չորրորդ տարբերակին էլ կքվեարկեի  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Եթե էլի հարցեր կան,կարող եք կապնվել քարտուղարիս հետ  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ի՞նչ կար չհասկանալու 
> Էդ 2  տարբերակներն եմ հավանել,ճիշտ է առաջինը ավելի լավ էր գրված ու կար հզոր կերպար,որին շատ հավանեցի,բայց երկրոդի թեման ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր,դրա համար վերջնական ընտրությունը կատարեցի ի օգուտ Գնդերի  եթե 2 ձայն ունենայի ապա չորրորդ տարբերակին էլ կքվեարկեի 
> Հ.Գ. Եթե էլի հարցեր կան,կարող եք կապնվել քարտուղարիս հետ


Ֆռեշմեն :Smile: 

_Մի քանի ընտրության հնարավորությամբ հարցում_

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ֆռեշմեն
> 
> _Մի քանի ընտրության հնարավորությամբ հարցում_


Խայտառակ եղանք  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Խայտառակ եղանք


Անցած լինի:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, էլի թուլանանք, բայց *հայտարարված* կանոնները պահել ա պետք, ոչ թե ում հավեսը երբ տա՝ բացահայտվի էն դեպքում, երբ մի ամիս ծնգլահանից հետո որոշվեց մրցույթը փակ անել: 
> Ինչ ա, հնարավոր չի՞ ամեն ինչ նախօրոք որոշածի պես անել ու հընթացս նաև հաճույք ստանալ:
> 
> Այվ, դու էլ մի ընկի դումկեքի մեջ:
> Կարացող կա՝ թող ավելի լավ գրի:


Գալ մի քանի էջ առաջ Դավիթը թույլատրել ա բացահայտումը էս մրցույթում, դրանից հետո էլ ինքն իր ձեռքով բացահայտել ա սկալպի հեղինակին: 
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար երբեք էական չի եղել փակն ու բացը, ու ես գիտեի որ իմ բացահայտվելը որևէ էական փոփոխության չի բերի: Մնացած բացահայտվածներն էլ իրանց պատճառները կունենան: Ես դրանում խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, որ մրցույթը թողած էջերով քննարկում ծավալվի դրա շուրջ, առավել ևս որ շատ քիչ ժամանակ ա մնում: Ի վերջո դա կարելի ա անել մրցույթից հետո, երբ շատ տաքարյուն մարդկանց մոտ կրքերը կհանդարտվեն մի փոքր, մրցույթն էլ լրիվ պատկեր կունենա:

----------


## LisBeth

Պիրիտ մի բան գրի, կարդանք:

----------

Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

դե արի ու էսքանից հետո գրի…

Սիմոն…

փանչ լայն չունի… նենց ոնց որ գրած ա, կարծես փորձում ա կարդացողին տանի ու մի հատ եսիմինչ ասի, բայց չկա… երևի վերջում բենզինը պրծել… 

նույնն էլ սրա համար կարամ ասեմ, սաբջքթի վրա քիչ ա կենտրոնացած… եթե սերիալ քիլլերի մասին ենք գրում, ուրեն պտի մի քիչ ավելի շատ իմանանք երևի իրա մասին… չեմ ուզմում սաղ մանրամասնությունները հերթով գրվի, բայց որ իմացվի, արդեն մի քանի բառով կարելի ա դիպուկ գրել… օրինակ ես չգիտեմ թույնով սպանելը սերիալ քիլլերի մոտեցում ա՞ թե չէ… ինչքան ես գիտեմ դրանց շատ հետաքրքրում ա պրոցեսը ու պրոցեսին մասնակցելը… թույնավորելով սերիալ քիլլեր չեմ լսել… ինչի՞ ա սա կարևոր, որովհետև ամբողջ պատմվածքի ողնաշարը թուլանում ա… այսինքն էդ մարդը պարտադիր չի որ սերիալ քիլլեր լինի, ավելի ճիշտ՝ չի… բարդու փոխարեն Աննային սպանելու հետևանքներն էլ անհայտ ա… ու Բարդու կերպարը դառնում ա բառադի կերպար… բարդին կարար լավ մարդ լիներ, Աննան էլ բոզ… դրանցից ոչ մի բան չէր փոխվելու… որտև սերիալ քիլլերն էլ դյուզգյունի մի սերիալ քիլլեր չի… 

երևի մեխը պիտի լիներ էն որ սերիալ քիլլերը սխալ մարդու եթե սպանում ա ինչ ազդեցություն ա ունենաում իրա վրա… ինքը փողի կամ օգուտի համար չի սպանում… սպանում ա "գաղափարի" "համոզմունքնենրի" համար… 

փաստրեն էն ինչ որ պետք ա լիներ պատմվածքի core-ը՝ չկա… էսքան չարչարվել-գրելուց հետո չգիտեմ հետն ինչ անեմ…

----------

Ուլուանա (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ահ, նոր տեսա, որ Մուֆասան  սխալ եմ գրել: Ոչինչ, խառն էի:


Մուֆասա ա՞… ես գիտեի Մուստաֆա ա…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուֆ, լոքշ ա, ժող, մի բան ասեք, քննարկենք: Համ էլ էս մրցույթին ոնց որ արդեն ավելի շատ մարդ ա մասնակցել, քան նախորդին: Բայց ավելի ակտիվ, ձեր ձայնը կարող է որոշիչ լինել  :Jpit:  Հլը տեսեք ինչ թեժ պայքար ա գնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կարո՞ղ ա Իմպը մասնակցել ա էս մրցույթին, ու ես գիտեմ որն ա ինքը գրել  :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

իմ ձայնը կարծես կարա որոշիչ լինի… հես ա քվեարկեմ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իմ ձայնը կարծես կարա որոշիչ լինի… հես ա քվեարկեմ…


Ես վախենամ՝ դու ավելի շիկացնես մթնոլորտը  :Jpit:

----------


## Դավիթ

> դե արի ու էսքանից հետո գրի…
> 
> Սիմոն…
> 
> փանչ լայն չունի… նենց ոնց որ գրած ա, կարծես փորձում ա կարդացողին տանի ու մի հատ եսիմինչ ասի, բայց չկա… երևի վերջում բենզինը պրծել… 
> 
> նույնն էլ սրա համար կարամ ասեմ, սաբջքթի վրա քիչ ա կենտրոնացած… եթե սերիալ քիլլերի մասին ենք գրում, ուրեն պտի մի քիչ ավելի շատ իմանանք երևի իրա մասին… չեմ ուզմում սաղ մանրամասնությունները հերթով գրվի, բայց որ իմացվի, արդեն մի քանի բառով կարելի ա դիպուկ գրել… օրինակ ես չգիտեմ թույնով սպանելը սերիալ քիլլերի մոտեցում ա՞ թե չէ… ինչքան ես գիտեմ դրանց շատ հետաքրքրում ա պրոցեսը ու պրոցեսին մասնակցելը… թույնավորելով սերիալ քիլլեր չեմ լսել… ինչի՞ ա սա կարևոր, որովհետև ամբողջ պատմվածքի ողնաշարը թուլանում ա… այսինքն էդ մարդը պարտադիր չի որ սերիալ քիլլեր լինի, ավելի ճիշտ՝ չի… բարդու փոխարեն Աննային սպանելու հետևանքներն էլ անհայտ ա… ու Բարդու կերպարը դառնում ա բառադի կերպար… բարդին կարար լավ մարդ լիներ, Աննան էլ բոզ… դրանցից ոչ մի բան չէր փոխվելու… որտև սերիալ քիլլերն էլ դյուզգյունի մի սերիալ քիլլեր չի… 
> 
> երևի մեխը պիտի լիներ էն որ սերիալ քիլլերը սխալ մարդու եթե սպանում ա ինչ ազդեցություն ա ունենաում իրա վրա… ինքը փողի կամ օգուտի համար չի սպանում… սպանում ա "գաղափարի" "համոզմունքնենրի" համար… 
> ...


Mary Ann Cotton, Graham Frederic Young, Donald Harvey.

----------

Mephistopheles (14.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես վախենամ՝ դու ավելի շիկացնես մթնոլորտը


բա դրա համար եմ անելու… բա գիտես ինչ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա դրա համար եմ անելու… բա գիտես ինչ…


Դու անողը չես  :Jpit:  Քանի՞ մրցույթում ես արել, որ ստեղ էլ անես:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մուֆասա ա՞… ես գիտեի Մուստաֆա ա…



Երևի Մութաֆյանի ստաուտսներից եմ կարդացել վերջերս :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բա դրա համար եմ անելու… բա գիտես ինչ…


Դու անողը չես  :Jpit:  Քանի՞ մրցույթում ես արել, որ ստեղ էլ անես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mary Ann Cotton, Graham Frederic Young, Donald Harvey.


there you go... կա ուրեմն…

----------


## Դավիթ

Բայց դե համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան, ուղեղը բացելուց ու մի կտոր ժարետ անել ֆավա լոբու հետ և ընտիր գինիով... Հրաշք ա:

----------

Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու անողը չես  Քանի՞ մրցույթում ես արել, որ ստեղ էլ անես:


կանեմ՝ կտենաս…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց դե համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան, ուղեղը բացելուց ու մի կտոր ժարետ անել ֆավա լոբու հետ և ընտիր գինիիով... Հրաշք ա:


հոպ հոպ… տենց չենք ուզում, բայց մի քիչ պտի համոզիչ լինի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> կանեմ՝ կտենաս…


Աչքիս սպասում ես սաղ քնեն, գիշերով գող-գող անես  :Jpit: 

Դատա՜րկ, դու էլ ես տարածքում  :Smile:

----------

Դատարկություն (14.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*Լիզ*, ձեռնարկեցի  :Smile: 

*11. Կյանքը գորգի վրա*

Փաբային գրականությունը հետաքրքիր ա կարդացվում: Ալկոհոլի ու սիգարետի ծխի հոտով համեմված, պատկերներ, պատկերներ...
Բայց հետդ տանելու բան չի մնում հետո:
Սրանք մենախոսություններ են: Ինքնափնտրումներ(դասամիջոցի հեղինակի ականջը կանչի), ինքնաբացահայտումներ, ինքնաճանաչում... Ու տենց էլ մնում են ինձ մոտ, որպես ինչ-որ մեկի շատ անձնական, դարակների փորփրման, տակից բաներ գտնելու պրոցեսներ, որոնց մեջ չգիտես ինչի՝ ես եմ հայտնվել:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Enna Adoly (14.04.2014), Mephistopheles (14.04.2014), Վոլտերա (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Լիզ*, ձեռնարկեցի 
> 
> *11. Կյանքը գորգի վրա*
> 
> Փաբային գրականությունը հետաքրքիր ա կարդացվում: Ալկոհոլի ու սիգարետի ծխի հոտով համեմված, պատկերներ, պատկերներ...
> Բայց հետդ տանելու բան չի մնում հետո:
> Սրանք մենախոսություններ են: Ինքնափնտրումներ(դասամիջոցի հեղինակի ականջը կանչի), ինքնաբացահայտումներ, ինքնաճանաչում... Ու տենց էլ մնում են ինձ մոտ, որպես ինչ-որ մեկի շատ անձնական, դարակների փորփրման, տակից բաներ գտնելու պրոցեսներ, որոնց մեջ չգիտես ինչի՝ ես եմ հայտնվել:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:


շատ ա էսքիզային… ոնց որ պատմվածք չդառնա… 

համաձայն եմ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

*12. Գնդեր*

Նախ խոստովանեմ՝ ֆանտաստիկան սիրածս ժանրը չի: Իսկական վարպետ պետք ա լինի գրողը, որ կարողանա ապագայի մասին գրել: Նա պետք ա նախ անցյալն ու ներկան օտ ի դո քրքրի, երակներով անցկացնի, մտնի մեջը ու մի մասը դառնա դրա, որ կարենա ապագա նկարագրել: 
Էս ապագան Բրեդբերիի տեսած ապագան ա... պետք ա սեփականը տեսնել, ուրիշի տեսածի հիման վրա շատ առաջ չես գնա: Ռոբոտ, արհեստական պատեր, հին աշխարհի գրքեր,  գունդ, թթվածնի պակասություն, total control ազատության հանդեպ... էդ սաղ արդեն եղել ա: Ուրիշ բան եմ ուզում տեսնել:
Վերջին մասն էլ շատ էր խառը, մի տեսակ վռազ էր գրած:

Փիբիի կերպարը վատը չէր, բայց էլի կցկտուր, կիսատ էր: Ինքն ավելի վառ պետք ա լիներ՝ հաշվի առնելով իր դերակատարումը:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Enna Adoly (14.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

*13. Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*

Դե չէ էլի...Վերջն էս ինչ ա արած...
Հեղինակ  ջան, կարդացել ե՞ս քո գրածը:
Հյուրանոցի ընդուրանարում Սիմոնն(ի դեպ, Սեյմըն չի, Սայմըն ա) ի՞նչ գործ ուներ Աննային բանալի տալուց, վռոդե լրագրող էր: Կես դրույքով հյուսանոցի ռեսեփշընում է՞ր աշխատում: Ու հետո, հենց էդտեղ, թույնով ջուրը տվեց Աննային, դիակը փռեց, ու ոչ մեկ չտեսա՞վ դա *հյուրանոցի ռեսեփշընում*: Կամ լավ, ռեսեփշընում չէր, սենյակում էր, (որի մասին բառ անգամ չկա), դիակը ո՞նց հանեց դուրս առանց նկատվելու: 
Սպանության նկարագրումը պետք ա նման գործերի մեխը լինի: Իսկ ստեղ ամեն ինչի մասին խոսվել էր, բացի դրանից:
Ո հետո, շատերն արդեն ասացին, սերիական մարդասպանը թույնով չի սպանի իր զոհին, եթե իհարկե էդ թույնը չի գործում քառասուն ժամվա ընթացքում ու էդ ընթացքում զոհի մարմնի մասերը փրթիկ առ փրթիկ պոկվում ու ընկնում են գետիններով՝ արյունլվիկ լինելով ու քայքայվելով:

Ու ոչ էլ Աննան պոռնո աստղի նկարով ֆեյսբուքյան աղջկա հետևից ինչ-որ հյուրանոց կվազեր՝ իր եղբոր հանդեպ դավեր նյութելու: Ականջներից ձգած ա: 

Չհամոզեց բացարձակ:

Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014), Ուլուանա (15.04.2014), Վոլտերա (15.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> *13. Սիմոնն ու Բարդին*
> 
> Դե չէ էլի...Վերջն էս ինչ ա արած...
> Հեղինակ  ջան, կարդացել ե՞ս քո գրածը:
> Հյուրանոցի ընդուրանարում Սիմոնն(ի դեպ, Սեյմըն չի, Սայմըն ա) ի՞նչ գործ ուներ Աննային բանալի տալուց, վռոդե լրագրող էր: Կես դրույքով հյուսանոցի ռեսեփշընում է՞ր աշխատում: Ու հետո, հենց էդտեղ, թույնով ջուրը տվեց Աննային, դիակը փռեց, ու ոչ մեկ չտեսա՞վ դա *հյուրանոցի ռեսեփշընում*: Կամ լավ, ռեսեփշընում չէր, սենյակում էր, (որի մասին բառ անգամ չկա), դիակը ո՞նց հանեց դուրս առանց նկատվելու: 
> Սպանության նկարագրումը պետք ա նման գործերի մեխը լինի: Իսկ ստեղ ամեն ինչի մասին խոսվել էր, բացի դրանից:
> Ո հետո, շատերն արդեն ասացին, սերիական մարդասպանը թույնով չի սպանի իր զոհին, եթե իհարկե էդ թույնը չի գործում քառասուն ժամվա ընթացքում ու էդ ընթացքում զոհի մարմնի մասերը փրթիկ առ փրթիկ պոկվում ու ընկնում են գետիններով՝ արյունլվիկ լինելով ու քայքայվելով:
> 
> Ու ոչ էլ Աննան պոռնո աստղի նկարով ֆեյսբուքյան աղջկա հետևից ինչ-որ հյուրանոց կվազեր՝ իր եղբոր հանդեպ դավեր նյութելու: Ականջներից ձգած ա: 
> ...


Գալ, բայց շատ լավ պոտենցիալ ուներ էս պատմվածքը, ուղակի վերջում շտապել ուղարկել էր:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, բայց շատ լավ պոտենցիալ ուներ էս պատմվածքը, ուղակի վերջում շտապել ուղարկել էր:


Հա, Դավ, ընթացքը վատը չէր, դրա համար էլ  ջղայնացնում ա, որ վերջը տենց շուռտուքշի ա արած: Ինքն իր ձեռքով իր աշխատանքը ջուրն ա գցել:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ, բայց շատ լավ պոտենցիալ ուներ էս պատմվածքը, ուղակի վերջում շտապել ուղարկել էր:


Դավ, պօտենցիալը թեման էր ոչ թե գրածը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դավ, պօտենցիալը թեման էր ոչ թե գրածը…


Գրածն էլ ուներ պոտենցիալ: Վերջին պարբերությունով սաղ համը հանել ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դավ, պօտենցիալը թեման էր ոչ թե գրածը…


Գրածն էլ ուներ պոտենցիալ: Վերջին պարբերությունով սաղ համը հանել ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գրածն էլ ուներ պոտենցիալ: Վերջին պարբերությունով սաղ համը հանել ա:


համոզված չեմ… ընթացքում արդեն "սայթակումները" երևում էր…

----------


## Դավիթ

> համոզված չեմ… ընթացքում արդեն "սայթակումները" երևում էր…


Եսիմ, քույրը երևի ավելորդ էր էս պատմվածքի մեջ ու վերջն էլ շատ անշուք :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Եսիմ, քույրը երևի ավելորդ էր էս պատմվածքի մեջ ու վերջն էլ շատ անշուք


Չէ, ավելորդ չէր Դավ: 
Ուղղակի սահուն չէր ներառած պատմության մեջ:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եսիմ, քույրը երևի ավելորդ էր էս պատմվածքի մեջ ու վերջն էլ շատ անշուք


Գիտե՞ս ոնց ա Դավ… փոքր պատմվածքները շատ տարածություն չունեն որ կարենաս միջանկյալ կերպարներ սարքես կամ էլ միջանկյալ գործողություններ լինեն իրանց նկարագրություններով… բայց էս պատմվածքը, ունենալով շատ քիչ կերպար ու նկարագրություն, այնուամենայնիվ միջանկյալ ու ավելորդ կերպարներ ա ունեցել… 

սաղ-սաղ 3 հոգի մարդ էր որոնցից մեկն ավելորդ էր… երկուսին էլ դրաած նկարագրել ա, բայց վերջում մեկը ավելորդ ա եղել… բայց եթե կարանար վերջում իրար "կապեր", կամ մի ձևի վերջացներ (պարտադիր չի գործողությունների վերջաբան լիներ, ամփոփեր, այլ պատմվածքը վերջացներ), կարող ա օքեյ լիներ… վերջում նենց դուրս եկավ որ Բարդու քյառթ լինելը բացարձակապես էական չի… ոնց որ փորձել ա իրական պատմություն պատմի, բայց չի կարացել ասի ինչն էր մարիֆեթը…

----------

Ուլուանա (15.04.2014), Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ավելորդ չէր Դավ: 
> Ուղղակի սահուն չէր ներառած պատմության մեջ:


Գալ, ոչ էլ Բարդին էր ներառված…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ավելորդ չէր Դավ: 
> Ուղղակի սահուն չէր ներառած պատմության մեջ:


Գալ, ոչ էլ Բարդին էր ներառված…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, ոչ էլ Բարդին էր ներառված…


Բարդու ներառված չլինելը տեխնիկական թերություն ա:
Թե չէ ինքը կերպարը՝ իդեալական զոհ ա սերիական մարդասպանի համար: Ֆբ-ի նկարներով ու սուտի բառերով խաբվող մեկը, որ աշխարհը տեսնում ա իր թանկարժեք մեքենայի պատուհանից: 
Բայց զարգացման հասցրած չի էդ կերպարը: 
Հում ու անգույն ա մնացել:

----------

Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

Խրոնիկ ալարկոտությունս ինձ խանգարումա թեմայում գրառում անել, մեկնաբանել կարծիքները կարծիք հայտնել պատմվածքների մասին, ինչպես նաև նորմալ պատմվածք գրել, ոչ թե դեդլայնից 30 րոպե առաջ ձևակերպել գլխում մի ամիս պտտվող մտքերը, եսիմ է.. 

Նախ անդրադառնամ Սիմոնին ու Բարդիին  :LOL:  Համաձայն եմ համարյա բոլորի հետ: Վերջաբանը բացարձակ անմշակ, հապճեպ մտածված էր ու երևի ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չլիներ: Հավատացեք. մոտ մեկ ամիս չեմ կարողացել հետաքրքիր վերջաբան մտածել, գլխավոր կերպարների նկարագրությունից հետո կտրվում էին մտքերս ու շարունակությունը կրտուկ հրաժարվում էր գալ: Եթե ցանկացող լինի, ուրախ կլինեմ միասին աշխատել ու տեղադրել թարմացված տարբերակը համատեղ պատմվածքների բաժնում: Աննայի կերպարի մասին նույնը կարող եմ ասել` անմշակ էր, արագ մտածված ու չբացված: Ամեն դեպքում շատ հետաքրքիր էր կարդալ կարծիքները պատմվածքի մասին, էս ժանրում առաջին փորձս հավես էր ու հնարավորա էլի փորձեմ, ձեր մեկնաբանություններն էլ շատ օգտակար էին, շնորհակալ եմ:

Իմ քվեարկած պատմվածքներն են. կյանքը գորգի վրա ու սկալպը: Քվեարկել եմ այն տարբերակների օգտին, որոնց կարդալուց ինքս ինձ չեմ ստիպել շարունակել:

Առաջին նիհիլիստա-փաբա-թինեյջերական պատմվածքի համար քվեարկել եմ, որովհետև տեքստում երբեմն հանդիպում էին շատ հետաքրքիր պատկերներ, օրինակ` բառի մոտ նստած նույն դեմքով տղամարդիկ: Պատկերային երևակայության շնորհիվ շատ լավ եմ զգում, թե ինչ էր փորձում հաղորդել հեղինակը իր պատկերներով, կամ էլ չէր փորձում  :Smile:  

Սկալպում ինձ դուր եկավ կեղտոտ ռեալիզմը: Ինտերնետի մեր կյանք մտնելուց հետո շատ ավելի սուր և ցավոտ է զգալ հեռավորությունը, որը վատ սոցիալական պայմանների ու անկայուն տնտեսության արդյունք է: Նկարագրությունները ու ձգձգած իրադարձությունների զարգացումը ինձ էլ էր ձանձրացնում, բայց վառ պատկերները չէին թողնում, որ կիսատ թողնեմ պատմվածքը: Երբ մեռածի աղջիկը լափթոփի միջից մորը լացելով խնդրում էր քշել ճանճին հոր դեմքի վրայից ես ինձ էպիկ ճանճ էի զգում, որը եկել է խորհրդանշելու աղքատությունն ու աբսուրդը տեխնոլոգիապես մի քիչ առաջ եկած երկրում:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

> վերջում նենց դուրս եկավ որ Բարդու քյառթ լինելը բացարձակապես էական չի… ոնց որ փորձել ա իրական պատմություն պատմի, բայց չի կարացել ասի ինչն էր մարիֆեթը…


Էհ.. Մեֆ ջան, իրական չէ, բայց իրոք էտ կլիշեների անիմաստությունը ցույց տալու միտք կար, ոչ միայն քյարթի, այլև հանրապետականի, բոտանի ու մնացածի դեպքում: Ափսոս, որ ժամանակը չհերիքեց ու մտքերը ճիշտ ժամանակին չեկան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էհ.. Մեֆ ջան, իրական չէ, բայց իրոք էտ կլիշեների անիմաստությունը ցույց տալու միտք կար, ոչ միայն քյարթի, այլև հանրապետականի, բոտանի ու մնացածի դեպքում: Ափսոս, որ ժամանակը չհերիքեց ու մտքերը ճիշտ ժամանակին չեկան:


էլի կարաց փորձես մի քանի վարյանտ… մեկ որ բարդին ու աննան իրարից անկախ են գնում Սիմոնի մոտ… նւյն ժամանակ… մեկ էլ որ Աննան չի գնում, կամ վերջում ա գնում իսկ Բարդին հանդիպում ա… 

սենց էլի… տես ինչեր կարան լինեն… եսի՞մ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարդու ներառված չլինելը տեխնիկական թերություն ա:
> Թե չէ ինքը կերպարը՝ իդեալական զոհ ա սերիական մարդասպանի համար: Ֆբ-ի նկարներով ու սուտի բառերով խաբվող մեկը, որ աշխարհը տեսնում ա իր թանկարժեք մեքենայի պատուհանից: 
> Բայց զարգացման հասցրած չի էդ կերպարը: 
> Հում ու անգույն ա մնացել:


իդեալական կերպար ա բայց ստատիկ ա… ամեն ինչ նկարագրած ա պատրաստ ա, բայց չգիտես ինչ անես հետը…

----------


## Mephistopheles

սրա վրա մի հատ կինո հիշեցի… ւրեմն մեկին գոծիս հանում են, էսի զենքուզրահը կապում մտնում ա պֆիս ու սկսում ա հերթով սաղի գնդակահարել… փախնելուց, հետևից և այլն… արուն-մարուն… մեկ էլ ավտոմատից կրակելուց ասում ա "կենդանիներին սպանելը/որսորդությունը սպորտ չի"… հետաքրքիր ձևով շահում ա դիտոկղի համակրանքը…

էս դեպքում էլ կար էդ պոտենցիալը, բայց դե…

----------


## Դավիթ

1–ին տարբերակ. «Սիփան-Շուրիկ»-Նարե
2–րդ տարբերակ. «Սովորական պատմություն»-Անուշ Վարսիկովնա 
3–րդ տարբերակ. «Թարսի բան»-Ինգրիդ
4–րդ տարբերակ. «Անցումներ»-Այվի
5–րդ տարբերակ. «ՎԱԶՔ»-Ռուզան Ազիզյան
6–րդ տարբերակ. «ՍԿԱԼՊ»-Նարինե Կռոյան
7–րդ տարբերակ. «Ոստիկանը»-Համբարձում Համբարձումյան
8–րդ տարբերակ. «Փոքր դասամիջոց, Մեծ Դաս...»-Արա Ալոյան
9–րդ տարբերակ. «ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏՔԸ»-Արփի Ոսկանյան
10–րդ տարբերակ. «Սեր առաջին համբույրից»-Համբարձում Համբարձումյան
11–րդ տարբերակ. «Կյանքը գորգի վրա»-Վարի 
12–րդ տարբերակ. «Գնդեր»-Enna Adoly
13–րդ տարբերակ. «Սիմոնն ու Բարդին»-Պիրիտ
14–րդ տարբերակ. «Գենեզիս»-ԼիսԲետ
15–րդ տարբերակ. «Ինչո՞ւ»-Ինգրիդ

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Ingrid (15.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Շնորհավորում եմ Այվիին, Enna-ին և Վարիին: Առաջին տեղի մրցանակը կկիսվի, երկրորդ տեղի մրցանակը կմնա նույնը: Շնորհակալություն բոլոր հեղինակներին` մասնակցելու այս մրցույթին:

----------

Վոլտերա (15.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Այվիի հետ նոր խոսեցի: Նա հրաժարվում ա իր մրցանակային գումարից: Այսպիսով, ընդհանուր գումարը կկիսվի հավասար` Էննայի և Վարիի միջև:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էս հարցումը ե՞րբ փակվեց  :Sad: ։ Ես էլ հենց նոր փորձեցի քվեարկել, ասեց՝ փակ ա արդեն... 
Ուֆ... Ամեն ինչ թողած՝ ափալ–թափալ եկա վերջին տարբերակները կարդացի, որ, իբր, հասցնեմ քվեարկել, էն էլ...

Բայց դե քվեարկությունս լուրջ ազդեցություն չէր ունենալու ամեն դեպքում։ Շատ վատ գործեր էս անգամ չկային։ Էնպիսի գործ էլ չկար, որ շատ հավանեի, հետևաբար որոշել էի համեմատաբար հավանածներիս օգտին քվեարկել։ Գուցե հետո վերջին մի քանի գործերի մասին էլ կարծիքս գրեմ։ Մի խոսքով՝ ընտրածս տարբերակները սրանք էին. «Անցումներ», «ՍԿԱԼՊ», «Գնդեր»։

Դեռ չեմ էլ նայել՝ ովքեր են հեղինակները։ Հեսա գնամ նայեմ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էս հարցումը ե՞րբ փակվեց ։ Ես էլ հենց նոր փորձեցի քվեարկել, ասեց՝ փակ ա արդեն... 
> Ուֆ... Ամեն ինչ թողած՝ ափալ–թափալ եկա վերջին տարբերակները կարդացի, որ, իբր, հասցնեմ քվեարկել, էն էլ...
> 
> Բայց դե քվեարկությունս լուրջ ազդեցություն չէր ունենալու ամեն դեպքում։ Շատ վատ գործեր էս անգամ չկային։ Էնպիսի գործ էլ չկար, որ շատ հավանեի, հետևաբար որոշել էի համեմատաբար հավանածներիս օգտին քվեարկել։ Գուցե հետո վերջին մի քանի գործերի մասին էլ կարծիքս գրեմ։ Մի խոսքով՝ ընտրածս տարբերակները սրանք էին. *«Անցումներ», «ՍԿԱԼՊ», «Գնդեր»։*
> 
> Դեռ չեմ էլ նայել՝ ովքեր են հեղինակները։ Հեսա գնամ նայեմ ։


Դե բալանսը չէր խախտվի: Հաշվի` քվեարկել ես: :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 1–ին տարբերակ. «Սիփան-Շուրիկ»-Նարե


Էս Նարե91–ն ա՞։

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Էս Նարե91–ն ա՞։



Այո:

----------

Smokie (15.04.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հըմ... Վարիի հետ կապված շատ որոշակի կասկածներ ունեմ, համարյա համոզված եմ, որ գիտեմ՝ ով ա Ակումբից։

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հըմ... Վարիի հետ կապված շատ որոշակի կասկածներ ունեմ, համարյա համոզված եմ, որ գիտեմ՝ ով ա Ակումբից։



Դե մարդը խնդրել ա, որ Վարի անունով ներկայացնեմ իրեն: Այ Վարսիկովնայի պահով գաղափար չունեմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե մարդը խնդրել ա, որ Վարի անունով ներկայացնեմ իրեն:


Գիտեմ, գիտեմ  :Jpit: ։ Տենց էլ պիտի լիներ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բոլորն էլ ապրեն… շնորհավերում եմ հաղթողներին…

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մթամ ի՞նչ: Նորից չեն սիրում, սիրում են կրկի՞ն: Կներես, քեֆ է շատ եմ հարգում, բայց սենց անիմաստ բառախաղերով տափակաբանություններ եք գրում, դե արի ու հասկացի, դրա համար էլ ինչ-որ լարված, ինտրիգոտ մթնոլորտի տպավորություն ա ստեղծվում: Ո՞ւմ սիրտն ա փակ, իմ գրառումն ես մեջբերել:


Ես էլ քեզ եմ շատ հարգում, Շին ջան. ..Բայց դե չգիտեի,որ գրառումներդ սրբություն են ու անձեռնմխելի: Կներես. ..
Սկզբնական բանավեճերը շատ տհաճ էին ու թարախ: Գրառումս դրան էր վերաբերում. ..
Ամեն դեպքում, ներող...
Ավել-պակաս էլ կներես...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում հաղթողներին  :Smile: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վարսիկովնա  :LOL:  Էս ձև չի Իմպը չլինի

Բայց խոխմ էր հա: Գնացի քնելու, 27-ի վրա էր: Արթնացա, 27-ով վերջացել էր: Իմանայի, մի քիչ ինտրիգ մտցնելու համար կքվեարկեի  :Jpit: 


Շնորհավո՜ր հաղթողներին: Շնորհավոր Ռիփ ու Նանե ջան, մեկ էլ Վարի ջան, մի հատ ձեն հանի ով ես, ինչ ես, որ գամ Երևան, գնանք գարեջուր խմելու:

----------


## insider

Փաստորեն «Ոստիկանը»-ի ու «Սեր առաջին համբույրից»-ի հեղինակը նույն մարդն ա՞, թե ուղղակի զուգադիպել ա: 

Շնորհավորանքներս Այվիին, Enna Adoly-ին և Վարիին:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Վոլտերա (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն «Ոստիկանը»-ի ու «Սեր առաջին համբույրից»-ի հեղինակը նույն մարդն ա՞, թե ուղղակի զուգադիպել ա:


Աչքիս Համբարձումը կայֆավատ ա էղել  :Jpit:  Նենց չեմ հավատում, որ ինքը լրջի մեջ սենց բան գրեր:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Շնորհավորում եմ Այվի ջան, Enna ջան, Վարի ջան :Bux: 

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր-բոլոր հեղինակներին :Hands Up:  Ապրեք: :Wink: 

Բյուրի ջա՞ն, փաստորեն էս մրցույթին իրոք չէիր մասնակցե՞լ: :Xeloq:  Էս էն դեպքերից ա, երբ անհնարինը հնարավոր ա :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրի ջա՞ն, փաստորեն էս մրցույթին իրոք չէիր մասնակցե՞լ: Էս էն դեպքերից ա, երբ անհնարինը հնարավոր ա


Էդքան նմա՞ն եմ մասնակցածի  :Jpit:  Ինչու՞ ա անհնար որ: Բոլոր մրցույթներին չի, որ մասնակցում եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Smokie

> Էդքան նմա՞ն եմ մասնակցածի  Ինչու՞ ա անհնար որ: *Բոլոր մրցույթներին չի, որ մասնակցում եմ*


Ես ինչ որ չեմ հիշում էդպիսի մրցույթ :Xeloq:  Կարծում էի էս առաջինն ա :Jpit:

----------


## Արէա

> Բյուրի ջա՞ն, փաստորեն էս մրցույթին իրոք չէիր մասնակցե՞լ: Էս էն դեպքերից ա, երբ անհնարինը հնարավոր ա


Ո՞նց չէր մասնակցել: Բա Սովորական Պատմությունը: Դավիթի գրածը՝ հեղինակների անուններով չես կարդացե՞լ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ քեզ եմ շատ հարգում, Շին ջան. ..Բայց դե չգիտեի,որ գրառումներդ սրբություն են ու անձեռնմխելի: Կներես. ..
> Սկզբնական բանավեճերը շատ տհաճ էին ու թարախ: Գրառումս դրան էր վերաբերում. ..
> Ամեն դեպքում, ներող...
> Ավել-պակաս էլ կներես...


Անձեռնմխելիության, առավել ևս սրբության հարց չկա, ուղղակի որ բան ես ասում, պետք ա պարզ ասել, թե ում ա վերաբերվում, որ մարդ իմանա իրան ա վերաբերվում, թե չէ, պատասխանի, թե չէ, թե չէ օդում կրակելու դեպքում, էն էլ ահագին անպարզ մտքեր, ինչ ասես կարաս մտածես, ով ասես կարա իր վրա վերցնի:

Այվի ջան և բոլոր մյուսներ, շնորհավորում եմ :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## Պիրիտ

Վարին ովա՞  :Smile:  շնորհավորներ: Այվի ջան, պատմվածքդ շատ լավն էր, ուղղակի շատ բարի ու սիրուն էր իմ համար, քննարկումներից էլ մի նեղացի, կսպասեմ քո նոր գործերին: Ոստիկանն ու Սեր-մերը իրոք Համբարձումիննա՞  :Shok:  երևի ինքն էլ էր իմ նման որոշել մի քիչ էքսպերիմենտներ անել.. Գնդերը մինչև վերջ չկարդացի տենց էլ, կուղղեմ սխալս:

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Վարսիկովնա  Էս ձև չի Իմպը չլինի


ինձ թվումա ավելի հավանականա, որ գորգի վրայի կյանքնա իրանը

----------


## Դավիթ

> ինձ թվումա ավելի հավանականա, որ գորգի վրայի կյանքնա իրանը


Ոչ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Վարի, արի մի երկու բան գրի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Վարին ինձ նամակ գրեց ու խնդրեց ներկայացնել իրեն իր անուն-ազգանունով:

Անի Վարդանյան

----------

Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ Այվիին, Էննային ու Անիին :Ճ

Էննայի պատմվածքն եմ կարդացել միայն, շատ եմ հավանել, բայց քանի որ մյուսները չկարդացի, քննարկումներին ու քվեարկությանը որոշեցի չմասնակցել: Էննային համ էլ պաչիկ, ապրես  :Smile:

----------


## Ingrid

Ժող ջան, էս երկու օրերին շատ խառն էի, չհասցրի նորմալ հետևել, բայց այսօր կարդացի մնացած բոլոր գրառումները: Շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր նրանցից, ովքեր չալարեցին, կարդացին պատմվածքներս՝ անգամ մեկի երկու տարբերակները, ՃՃՃ, տարբեր կարծիքներ գրեցին. այս կամ այն կերպ բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ ազդելու են ինձ վրա, դրա համար շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից:
Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթողներին, ապրեք, էլ ավելի լավ գործեր գրեք:
Ինչպես և սկզբում էի ասել, մրցույթն ընդհանրապես հաջողված էր, լավ հեղինակներ կային: Դավիթ ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհակալություն մրցույթի՝ դժվար գործի կազմակերպման ու հաջողությամբ ավարտին հասցնելու համար:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Վարին ինձ նամակ գրեց ու խնդրեց ներկայացնել իրեն իր անուն-ազգանունով:
> 
> Անի Վարդանյան


Ակումբում երկու հատ Անի Վարդանյան կա :Jpit:

----------


## John

> Ակումբում երկու հատ Անի Վարդանյան կա


Ես ոչ մեկին չգիտեմ Սմոք, էս քո ալիքները էս ինչ լավ են աշխատում  :LOL:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ակումբում երկու հատ Անի Վարդանյան կա



Իր ասելով, ինքը գրանցված չի ակումբում:

----------


## Smokie

> Իր ասելով, ինքը գրանցված չի ակումբում:


Լավ, ուրեմն մի ուրիշ երրորդն ա :Ok:

----------


## Դավիթ

Բայց որ ֆեյսում նայում եմ Անի Վարդանյաններին, բոլորը մի տեսակ տեխնոկրատ են, դժվար թե էդպիսի գործ գրեին, բացի մեկից, ով կասկածելիորեն ահագին ակումբցի  ընկերներ ունի: :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

Բովանդակությունից եզրակացնում եմ, որ AniWar-ը կլինի (նախկինում' Velvet Bride):  :Unsure:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ես ավելի շատ Վարսիկովնայի մասին եմ մտահոգված:  :Think:

----------

Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## ivy

Շատ խառը մրցույթ էր. լավն էն էր, որ մինչև վերջ գնաց, գլուխ բերեցինք համատեղ ուժերով: Հատկապես Գալաթեան ահագին օգնեց էդ հարցում, ապրի ինքը:
Շնորհակալություն նաև մնացած բոլորին ակտիվ մասնակցության համար:

Ապրեն Էննան ու Վարին: Շնորհավորո՜ւմ եմ:
Էննայի դեպքում լավ զգացվում էր, որ հաղթանակն իր համար շատ կարևոր է. հուսով եմ, էս հաղթանակն իրեն իսկապես մի բան կտա: Ու նաև ամբողջ մրցույթից իրեն ահագին կարևոր բաներ կմնան: Ոչ միայն հետագա ստեղծագործական մտորումների, այլ ընդհանուր, կյանքի համար:

Վարին եթե Անի Վարդանյանն է, ապա կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ դա մեր Ֆրեյան է: Համենայնդեպս, կուզեի, որ էդպես լիներ  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Արէա (15.04.2014), Գալաթեա (15.04.2014), Դավիթ (15.04.2014), Շինարար (15.04.2014)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես ավելի շատ Վարսիկովնայի մասին եմ մտահոգված:


Վարսիկովնա մայրանվան մեջ մի տեսակ ռադիկալ ֆեմինիզմի շունչ եմ զգում:  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (15.04.2014), Դավիթ (15.04.2014), Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Շնորհավոր, հաղթողներ ջան:
Այվ, իզուր ես հրաժարվել մրցանակից... գոնե՝ մառալնի վնասը հատուցելու համար վերցնել էր պետք, մի հատ սիրուն շորիկ կամ կոշո առնել:

----------

ivy (15.04.2014)

----------


## Դավիթ

Իմ ընկեր Արա Ալոյանին էլ կխնդրեմ`պարզ գրել մի քիչ: Դրանից միայն գործը կշահի: Աչքովս իր նոր պատմվածքը ընկավ ու էլի բարդ, խուճուճ-մուճուճ:

_Առաջին անգամ Թագուհին նրան տեսավ կիրակի օրը, տան մերձակայքի կրպակներից մեկի մոտ, երբ վերջինիս՝ մնացել է՞ հարցադրմանն ի պատասխան՝ վաճառողն, առանց գլուխը բարձրացնելու, առանց գնորդի դեմքին նայելու, նրան պարզեց շախմատային պարբերականի հերթական համարը, փոխադարձ ըմբռնումի կատարյալությամբ, սակավախոսության բացարձակ արդյունավետությամբ, պարզ քայլի հանճարեղությամբ, սև ու սպիտակով, հաշվարկված, գեղեցիկ, մի խոսքով՝ շախմատային, այսինքն՝ ներքին ալեկոծությունները զսպած արտաքնապես..._

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բայց որ ֆեյսում նայում եմ Անի Վարդանյաններին, բոլորը մի տեսակ տեխնոկրատ են, դժվար թե էդպիսի գործ գրեին, բացի մեկից, ով կասկածելիորեն ահագին ակումբցի  ընկերներ ունի:


Երկու ակումբցի ունենք Անի Վարդանյան անուն–ազգանունով՝ Ֆրեյա և AniWar (նախկինում՝ Velvet Bride)։ Ֆրեյան ժամանակին ստեղծագործում էր, կարծեմ՝ AniWar–ն էլ, չնայած իր դեպքում հաստատ չեմ հիշում։ Էնպես որ երկուսն էլ չեն բացառվում։ Բայց ոնց որ Սկեպտիկն ասեց, AniWar–ին ավելի շատ է հիշեցնում կարծես։

----------


## Դավիթ

ՈՒզում եմ հատուկ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ակումբին, հատկապես Չուկին և գրական խորհրդի մյուս  անդամներին, որոնց շնորհիվ այս մրցույթը իրականացվեց ակումբում: Բայց ինչպես արդեն նշել էի, այլևս նոր մրցույթ չի կայանա ակումբում և իմ բլոգում: Չգիտեմ` ինչն է գլխավոր պատճառը: Կամ ես եմ հոգնել, կամ մենք ենք զբաղված, և ինչ որ տեղ, մրցույթն էլ արդեն իրեն սպառեց:

----------

Smokie (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ինչ որ չեմ հիշում էդպիսի մրցույթ Կարծում էի էս առաջինն ա


Կարճերին էլ չեմ մասնակցել, հոգեբանական թրիլլերին էլ: Էդ հլը վերջին տարվա ընթացքում: Բայց ընդհանրապես ահագին շատ են էղել նենց մրցույթներ, որոնց չեմ մասնակցել:



> Ո՞նց չէր մասնակցել: Բա Սովորական Պատմությունը: Դավիթի գրածը՝ հեղինակների անուններով չես կարդացե՞լ:


Արէա  :Angry2:  Ես չեմ Սովորականը, Իմպն ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Դավ, քեզ էլ մերսի մրցույթը կազմակերպելու ու մեր նվվիկներին դիմանալու համար  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (15.04.2014), Enna Adoly (15.04.2014), Lílium (15.04.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շնորհավոր, հաղթողներ ջան:
> Այվ, իզուր ես հրաժարվել մրցանակից... գոնե՝ մառալնի վնասը հատուցելու համար վերցնել էր պետք, մի հատ սիրուն շորիկ կամ կոշո առնել:


տռուսիկ... տռուսիկ....

----------

ivy (15.04.2014), LisBeth (15.04.2014), Smokie (15.04.2014), Աթեիստ (15.04.2014), Շինարար (15.04.2014), Պիրիտ (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խելքս չի կտրում, որ Վարին Ֆրեյան ա: Ավելի շուտ AniWar-ը կլինի: Ինքը տենց թաքնված տաղանդներ ունի: Շատ հետաքրքիր մարդ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Խելքս չի կտրում, որ Վարին Ֆրեյան ա: Ավելի շուտ AniWar-ը կլինի: Ինքը տենց թաքնված տաղանդներ ունի: Շատ հետաքրքիր մարդ ա


Բյուր, ինքը գրել ա, որ ոչ Վարին ա, ոչ էլ Վելվետը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ինքը գրել ա, որ ոչ Վարին ա, ոչ էլ Վելվետը:


Բա ո՞վ ա  :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բա ո՞վ ա


Չի ասում, ես էլ չեմ հետաքրքրվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Անձեռնմխելիության, առավել ևս սրբության հարց չկա, ուղղակի որ բան ես ասում, պետք ա պարզ ասել, թե ում ա վերաբերվում, որ մարդ իմանա իրան ա վերաբերվում, թե չէ, պատասխանի, թե չէ, թե չէ օդում կրակելու դեպքում, էն էլ ահագին անպարզ մտքեր, ինչ ասես կարաս մտածես, ով ասես կարա իր վրա վերցնի:
> 
> Այվի ջան և բոլոր մյուսներ, շնորհավորում եմ


Դե,գրում եմ, ինչպես կարող եմ, Շին ջան...
Բայց մյուս անգամ կգրեմ, որ քո մասին չեմ գրել:

Շատ - շատ ապրեն հաղթողները. ..
Շնորհակալություն բոլոր մասնակիցներին, և ինչ խոսք, որ քեզ,Դավ ջան, անսահման շնորհակալություն:

----------

Արէա (15.04.2014), Դավիթ (15.04.2014), Շինարար (15.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Մրցույթը ինձ իսկապես շատ բան տվեց, թե՛ գրելս լավացնելու, թե՛ կյանքի համար: Շնորհակալ եմ Դավիթին, բոլոր հեղինակներին, հատկապես Այվիին: 
Հ.Գ. ինձ թվում է մրցույթում լարվածություն ստեղծողներից մեկը ես էի. ներողություն եմ խնդրում ավելորդությունների համար :Smile:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՈՒզում եմ հատուկ շնորհակալություն հայտնել ակումբին, հատկապես Չուկին և գրական խորհրդի մյուս  անդամներին, որոնց շնորհիվ այս մրցույթը իրականացվեց ակումբում: Բայց ինչպես արդեն նշել էի, այլևս նոր մրցույթ չի կայանա ակումբում և իմ բլոգում: Չգիտեմ` ինչն է գլխավոր պատճառը: Կամ ես եմ հոգնել, կամ մենք ենք զբաղված, և ինչ որ տեղ, մրցույթն էլ արդեն իրեն սպառեց:


so this is it, ha...? The End...?

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Իրար պաչպչիք ու ցրվաք տներով էլի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իրար պաչպչիք ու ցրվաք տներով էլի...


բա ի՞նչ անենք…

----------


## Smokie

Դավիթն իրոք մեծագույն հարգանքի ա արժանի: :Clapping:  Հուսանք, որ գոնե հեռավոր ապագայում կշարունակվեն «Հավաքածուները», երբեք մի ասա երբեք: :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> բա ի՞նչ անենք…


մի բան անել պետք ա, օրինակ դու կարաս վերջապես իմ տարբերակի մասին երկար սպասածս կարծիքը գրես... դրանից հետո ես էլ կկարենամ սաղին պաչպչեմ ու գնամ:

----------

Դավիթ (15.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դավիթն իրոք մեծագույն հարգանքի ա արժանի: Հուսանք, որ գոնե հեռավոր ապագայում կշարունակվեն «Հավաքածուները», երբեք մի ասա երբեք:


Սմոք, ապեր… it's over… gone… done…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մի բան անել պետք ա, օրինակ դու կարաս վերջապես իմ տարբերակի մասին երկար սպասածս կարծիքը գրես... դրանից հետո ես էլ կկարենամ սաղին պաչպչեմ ու գնամ:


հես ա կարդամ Լիզ ջան…

----------


## LisBeth

> հես ա կարդամ Լիզ ջան…


Ախ դու հլը դաժե չես էլ կարդացե՞լ...լավ

----------


## LisBeth

> Բա ո՞վ ա


էս դու ես աչքիս ուղղակի պռիզնատ չես ուզում գաս

----------


## Smokie

> Սմոք, ապեր… it's over… gone… done…


 The hope dies last, my friend :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իրար պաչպչիք ու ցրվաք տներով էլի...


Ես էլ չեմ սիրում էս տներով ցրվելու պահը: Ի՞նչ անենք, որ մի քիչ աշխուժանա:

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս դու ես աչքիս ուղղակի պռիզնատ չես ուզում գաս


Մեռա ասելով՝ ես ստեղ չկամ  :Jpit:  Մնում էր ասեիք, որ Համբարձումն էլ եմ ես, ու լրիվ ընտիր կլիներ  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես էլ չեմ սիրում էս տներով ցրվելու պահը: Ի՞նչ անենք, որ մի քիչ աշխուժանա:


թող բոլորը ովքեր սկսել են կարծիքներ գրել շարունակեն, Ուլուանան օրինակ, հեղինականերն էլ կարան կարդան իրանց գործերի մասին կարծիքները ու քննարկեն հայտնողի հետ՝ նրանք ովքեր կան ակումբում, ովքեր չկան ու ուզում են՝ թող գրանցվեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թող բոլորը ովքեր սկսել են կարծիքներ գրել շարունակեն, Ուլուանան օրինակ, հեղինականերն էլ կարան կարդան իրանց գործերի մասին կարծիքները ու քննարկեն հայտնողի հետ՝ նրանք ովքեր կան ակումբում, ովքեր չկան ու ուզում են՝ թող գրանցվեն:


Դու քո գործից սկսի  :Tongue:

----------


## LisBeth

> Մեռա ասելով՝ ես ստեղ չկամ  Մնում էր ասեիք, որ Համբարձումն էլ եմ ես, ու լրիվ ընտիր կլիներ


Քեզ Համբարձում անունը չի սազում , ճիշտ ա չգիտեմ ինչի հենց վարի, բայց ես որ մի բան որոշեցի ինձ դժվար ա հակառակը համոզել, առավել ևս եթե մի հատ ինձ առիթ են տվել տենց մտածելու :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Քեզ Համբարձում անունը չի սազում , ճիշտ ա չգիտեմ ինչի հենց վարի, բայց ես որ մի բան որոշեցի ինձ դժվար ա հակառակը համոզել, առավել ևս եթե մի հատ ինձ առիթ են տվել տենց մտածելու


Ի՞նչ առիթ  :Huh:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ի՞նչ առիթ


հիմա էլ տեղը չեմ բերում, գլուխս խառն ա :Ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հիմա էլ տեղը չեմ բերում, գլուխս խառն ա :Ճ


Էլ մի հա  :Tongue:  Խոսում ես էլի:

----------


## LisBeth

> Դու քո գործից սկսի


Հա, սկսեմ շարադրանքից, մի հատ պատկերացրեք, ովքեր կարդացել են էլի, չափած, ձևած, գրական ու  ա-ի փոխարեն է-ով տեքստ, ինչպես հետո Այվին իր կարծիքը փոխեց ու ասաց, էս տեքստը ուրիշ ձև չէր կարա գրվեր, լրիվ արհեստական բան կդառնար...

թափթփվածությունը նրանից ա, որ գրվել ա միանգամից, սենց Մեֆի ասածի նման հղի ման եմ եկել, ու միանգամից գրել եմ, մտքերը իրոք շատ էին, տեղ չգտած մտքերն էլ շատ էին, բայց առավել ընդարձակ գրել չէի կարող, երկար բարակ բաներ չեմ սիրում, դրա համար հիմնական խնդիրս եղալ ա ձանձրալի չգրելը...

կապը հատվածների միջև ու սյուժետը առաջնային չեն եղել, բայց կա, ասենք Անցումների դեպքում լավ հղկած ա էդ պահը, չնայած որ հերոսները տարբեր են, իսկ գենեզիսի դեպքում ես չեմ փորձել դա անեմ, ես ուղղակի տարել եմ իմ հերոսին ստեղից ընդեղ ու հետևել եմ ինչ ա ինքը անում...
առայժմ սքամը, հետո էլի կգրեմ

----------

Enna Adoly (15.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> թափթփվածություննը նրանից ա, որ գրվել ա միանգամից, սենց Մեֆի ասածի նման հղի ման եմ եկել, ու միանգամից գրել եմ, մտքերը իրոք շատ էին, տեղ չգտած մտքերն էլ շատ էին, բայց առավել ընդարձակ գրել չէի կարող, երկար բարակ բաներ չեմ սիրում, դրա համար հիմնական խնդիրս եղալ ա ձանձրալի չգրելը...


Սենց բաներ մի ասեք էլի  :Sad:  Դրանից ա, որ երկիրը երկիր չի դառնում:




> կապը հատվածների միջև ու սյուժետը առաջնային չեն եղել, բայց կա, ասենք Անցումների դեպքում լավ հղկած ա էդ պահը, չնայած որ հերոսները տարբեր են, իսկ գենեզիսի դեպքում ես չեմ փորձել դա անեմ, ես ուղղակի տարել եմ իմ հերոսին ստեղից ընդեղ ու հետևել եմ ինչ ա ինքը անում...
> առայժմ սքամը, հետո էլի կգրեմ


Հա, էդ հերոսի տարբեր տեղեր գնալն ու տարբեր իրավիճակներում հայտնվելը զգացվում էր: Բայց փաստորեն չի՞ էղել սյուժետային գիծ: Նենց մի տեսակ զգայական էր քո սյուժեն:

----------


## LisBeth

> Սենց բաներ մի ասեք էլի  Դրանից ա, որ երկիրը երկիր չի դառնում:
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, էդ հերոսի տարբեր տեղեր գնալն ու տարբեր իրավիճակներում հայտնվելը զգացվում էր: Բայց փաստորեն չի՞ էղել սյուժետային գիծ: Նենց մի տեսակ զգայական էր քո սյուժեն:


եղել ա, որպես գործիք, այլ ոչ թե որպես նպատակ... կբացատրեմ

ի՞նչ եմ ասել որ, երկիրը տեղից էլ երկիր չէր, նոր պետք ա իմ լռությամբ դառնար

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> եղել ա, որպես գործիք, այլ ոչ թե որպես նպատակ... կբացատրեմ
> 
> ի՞նչ եմ ասել որ, երկիրը տեղից էլ երկիր չէր, նոր պետք ա իմ լռությամբ դառնար


Դե ամեն ինչ վերջին վայրկյանին թողնելով  :Jpit:  Դու պատմվածքը, նախագահը՝ վարչապետ դնելը: Չէ, բայց լուրջ... վերջին վայրկյանին ափալ-թափալ մի բան գրելը-ուղարկելը հեչ ճիշտ չի, իմ կարծիքով:

----------

LisBeth (15.04.2014), Mephistopheles (16.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Դե ամեն ինչ վերջին վայրկյանին թողնելով  Դու պատմվածքը, նախագահը՝ վարչապետ դնելը: Չէ, բայց լուրջ... վերջին վայրկյանին ափալ-թափալ մի բան գրելը-ուղարկելը հեչ ճիշտ չի, իմ կարծիքով:


հա էդ ճիշտ ա, բայց իմ մոտ ուրիշ ձև չի ստացվում, թե չէ էնա պատմվածքներս կգրեի ու հենց նենց կտեղադրեի ակումբում, դեդլայն ու նման բաներ էլի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հա էդ ճիշտ ա, բայց իմ մոտ ուրիշ ձև չի ստացվում, թե չէ էնա պատմվածքներս կգրեի ու հենց նենց կտեղադրեի ակումբում, դեդլայն ու նման բաներ էլի


սովորացրու քեզ  :Jpit:  ես էլ էի առաջ տենց անում: հիմա արդեն դեդլայնից մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ առաջին վերսիան պատրաստի ունենում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> սովորացրու քեզ  ես էլ էի առաջ տենց անում: հիմա արդեն դեդլայնից մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ առաջին վերսիան պատրաստի ունենում եմ


դատիարակչական տաղանդ չունեմ  :Jpit:  աշակերտս էլ շատ անընդունակ տիպ ա, իր ուզածն ա զուտ անում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> դատիարակչական տաղանդ չունեմ  աշակերտս էլ շատ անընդունակ տիպ ա, իր ուզածն ա զուտ անում


կրկնակի քննադատություն  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> կրկնակի քննադատություն


Անժամանակադրոսը վկա, մարդ պետք ա կարենա ինքն իրան քննադատի  :Jpit:  կստածի ինքը ո՞ւր կորավ, ո՞վ դուրս եկավ տենց էլ չհասկացանք

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Անժամանակադրոսը վկա, մարդ պետք ա կարենա ինքն իրան քննադատի  կստածի ինքը ո՞ւր կորավ, ո՞վ դուրս եկավ տենց էլ չհասկացանք


Հաստատ Կռոյանը չի :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Հաստատ Կռոյանը չի


ինչի տենց հաստատ, մի բան գիտե՞ս

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ինչի տենց հաստատ, մի բան գիտե՞ս


ըհն,գիտեմ, անգամ անունը կարամ ասմե

----------


## LisBeth

> ըհն,գիտեմ, անգամ անունը կարամ ասմե


ասա

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ասա


Սոնա, ազգանու՞նն էլ ասեմ :LOL:  Ալավերդյան

----------


## impression

էսօր մի տեղ պատահաբար կանաչում եմ, մեկ էլ Բյուրակնը կախվում ա ունքերիցս՝ Վարսիկովա, ոնց ես, Վարսիկովնա, ինչ կա և այլն: ասում եմ՝ այ բալամ, ինչ Վարսիկ, ո՞վն ա, ու՞մն ա, ես խաբար չեմ: նա կպած ինձ համոզում ա, որ դա ես եմ: մտնում եմ ստեղ, տեսնեմ՝ ստեղ էլ ա զբաղված ինձ զրպարտելով: արի ու մի ասա այ ախչի, էդ սավեցկի դիշովի ուժասծիկը ես կգրեի՞... 

ես չեմ: մամայի արև:

----------

Smokie (16.04.2014), Արէա (16.04.2014), Պիրիտ (16.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էսօր մի տեղ պատահաբար կանաչում եմ, մեկ էլ Բյուրակնը կախվում ա ունքերիցս՝ Վարսիկովա, ոնց ես, Վարսիկովնա, ինչ կա և այլն: ասում եմ՝ այ բալամ, ինչ Վարսիկ, ո՞վն ա, ու՞մն ա, ես խաբար չեմ: նա կպած ինձ համոզում ա, որ դա ես եմ: մտնում եմ ստեղ, տեսնեմ՝ ստեղ էլ ա զբաղված ինձ զրպարտելով: արի ու մի ասա այ ախչի, էդ սավեցկի դիշովի ուժասծիկը ես կգրեի՞... 
> 
> ես չեմ: մամայի արև:


Իիիի, բայց լավն ա  :Jpit:  նենց տեղ-տեղ քեզ ա հիշեցնում, տեղ-տեղ Ռիփին: ձիշովին մենակ էդ գրքերի պահն էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Liz I'm working on it...

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆ ստեղ պատի վրա գրած ա. 《Երբ աստված ստեղծել ա ժամանակը, ինքը ստեղծել ա այն բավականաչափ》.  so take your time, don't hurry...

----------

Mephistopheles (16.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, սկսեմ շարադրանքից, մի հատ պատկերացրեք, ովքեր կարդացել են էլի, չափած, ձևած, գրական ու  ա-ի փոխարեն է-ով տեքստ, ինչպես հետո Այվին իր կարծիքը փոխեց ու ասաց, էս տեքստը ուրիշ ձև չէր կարա գրվեր, լրիվ արհեստական բան կդառնար...
> 
> թափթփվածությունը նրանից ա, որ գրվել ա միանգամից, սենց Մեֆի ասածի նման հղի ման եմ եկել, ու միանգամից գրել եմ, մտքերը իրոք շատ էին, տեղ չգտած մտքերն էլ շատ էին, բայց առավել ընդարձակ գրել չէի կարող, երկար բարակ բաներ չեմ սիրում, դրա համար հիմնական խնդիրս եղալ ա ձանձրալի չգրելը...
> 
> կապը հատվածների միջև ու սյուժետը առաջնային չեն եղել, բայց կա, ասենք Անցումների դեպքում լավ հղկած ա էդ պահը, չնայած որ հերոսները տարբեր են, իսկ գենեզիսի դեպքում ես չեմ փորձել դա անեմ, ես ուղղակի տարել եմ իմ հերոսին ստեղից ընդեղ ու հետևել եմ ինչ ա ինքը անում...
> առայժմ սքամը, հետո էլի կգրեմ


Լիզ, 2 անգամ եմ կարդացել… լավ չես անում որ մի անգամից ես գրում, որովհետև մի անգամից կարաց փոքր ծավալի բան գրես… մեծը չի ստացվում… բարդ ա կառուցվածքն ու ահագին adjustment-ներ ա պետք… ոնց որ տրամադրություններ լինեն, մթնոլորտ, հոգևիճակ բայց գաղափորը չի ուրվագծվում՝ չեմ կարողանում վերաբերմունք ձևավորեմ… ոնց որ մի հատ տեխնոլոգիական մոտեցում ա պահանջում՝ սառը ուղեղով մի հատ վրայից անցնել ու ավելկորդ բաները հանել ու շիֆթերը մշակել… պատկերից պատկեր անցումները ինձ բալանսից գցում ա… առանձին-առանձին պատկերները լավ կարդացվում են, բայց հենց փորձում ես սաղ իրար հետ նայել սկսում ա խառնվել իարար… դու մի քիչ շատ ես թողել ընթերցողի վրա… էդքան չարժի… 

օրինակ էն մանրապատումներինը 1000 անգամ ավելի հաջող ա եղել… շունչ կա, մարդուն տեսնում ես լրիվ ամբողջական, պատկերները կապվում են, բովանդակություն ունեն… մի երկու բառով մի ամբողջ պատկեր գծագրվում ա ու ես կարողանում եմ լրացնել ու կապել դրանք…




> Գունատ դեմքին ոչ մի հետք չկա: Օձիքի տակից երևում ա սևացած, կնճռոտ սպիներով մաշկը:


կամ




> Գրպանից հանում ա ձեռքը, ես շոյում եմ կոշտ սպիները, կիսաաճած, կիսափշրած եղունգները, կռկած մատները


:

կարում ա քեզ անհանգստացնի, մտածել տա… չնայած կապը տենց լավ չի… 

փոքրի ամեն մի բառը ոնց որ մտածված լինի, մինչդեռ էս մեծը՝ դիսօրիենտ ա անում… կարող ա վերցնես առանձին առանձին նայես՝ մշակես…

կարծում եմ խնդիրն էն ա որ դու ունես բազում նույն ուժգնության պատկերներ որոնք թույլ են կապված իրար հետ ու ընդհանուր պատմվածքի gesture-ը չի գծագրվում… դրանք առանձին-առանձին լավ պատկերներ են որոնք շատ լինելու և թույլ կապի պատճառով արժեզրկվում են… 

ճարտարապետության մեջ մի հատ սենց բան կա… կարաս ունենաս լավ դետալ/մոդուլ և վատը… ռիթմով կրկնելու դեպքում իհարկե եթե դրանք ծառայում են gestur-ին համարյա նույնն արդյունքն են տալիս… բայց կարաս ունենաս լավ դետալներ ու բազմաթիվ և սխալ կրկնելու ու gesture-ն անտեսելու պատճառով գործը տուժի…

----------

LisBeth (17.04.2014), Ուլուանա (17.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, 2 անգամ եմ կարդացել… լավ չես անում որ մի անգամից ես գրում, որովհետև մի անգամից կարաց փոքր ծավալի բան գրես… մեծը չի ստացվում… բարդ ա կառուցվածքն ու ահագին adjustment-ներ ա պետք… ոնց որ տրամադրություններ լինեն, մթնոլորտ, հոգևիճակ բայց գաղափորը չի ուրվագծվում՝ չեմ կարողանում վերաբերմունք ձևավորեմ… ոնց որ մի հատ տեխնոլոգիական մոտեցում ա պահանջում՝ սառը ուղեղով մի հատ վրայից անցնել ու ավելկորդ բաները հանել ու շիֆթերը մշակել… պատկերից պատկեր անցումները ինձ բալանսից գցում ա… առանձին-առանձին պատկերները լավ կարդացվում են, բայց հենց փորձում ես սաղ իրար հետ նայել սկսում ա խառնվել իարար… դու մի քիչ շատ ես թողել ընթերցողի վրա… էդքան չարժի… 
> 
> օրինակ էն մանրապատումներինը 1000 անգամ ավելի հաջող ա եղել… շունչ կա, մարդուն տեսնում ես լրիվ ամբողջական, պատկերները կապվում են, բովանդակություն ունեն… մի երկու բառով մի ամբողջ պատկեր գծագրվում ա ու ես կարողանում եմ լրացնել ու կապել դրանք…
> 
> 
> 
> կամ
> 
> :
> ...


մի կրակոցով երկու նապաստակ ես սպանո՞ւմ...

որ կապը թույլ ա համաձայն եմ, բայց եթե ասենք հատվածները իրար միացվի բաց թողած տեսարաններով, ասենք առաջինի ու երկրորդի միջև փարթիի նկարագրությունը, երկրորդի ու երրորդի միջև Մաքսի ու Բելի սիրային տեսարանը, դրանից բան չի փոխվի, ըստ էության դրանք մենակ դատարկ նկարագրություններ կլինեն

երբ Բելը գնում ա մոր մոտ, էդ տեսարանը պետք ա ցույց տա, որ իր համար միևնույն ա ինչ ա կատարվում, համընդհանուր պանիկայի մեջ ինքը միակն ա ով չի վախենում... մոր հետ հանդիպելուց ինչ որ բան փոխվում ա, որը ինքը դեռ չի գիտակցում, ինքը շարունակում ա բթացնել էդ ամենը, ոնց որ միշտ ա անում, բայց Մաքսի տանը ուժեղ զգացմունքների հետ չգիտի ինչ անի, ամեն ինչ բացվում ա դուրս ա թափվում, ինքը ծայրահեղության ա գնում... վախը նորից զրոյանում ա: Մաքսի դեմքը իր արածն ուղղելու փորձ ա, մյուս կողմից էլ ցույց ա տալիս վերաբերմունքի էդ մարդու հանդեպ, որը սկզբում իրա համար խելացիության ավտարիտետ էր ու նրա կողքին անլիարժեքության բարդույթ ուներ...

հաջորդ գիծը Կոնստանտինն ա, մարդ որը չգիտի ոնց ապրի, բայց ապրում ա իներցիայով... հերոսուհու համար իր ու այդ մարդու կապը բացառվում ա... բայց վերջում ինքը գալիս ա նույն այդ վիճակին ու միակը ում կարա այդ պահին տեսնի իր կողքին հենց Կոնստանտինն ա, էս կերպարը լավ բացված չի մի տեսակ...

հաջորդ գիծը՝ շրջապատը, իր հակասություններով ու անտարբերությամբ կարևոր հարցերի վերաբերյալ



> - Չգիտեմ, ես հիմա զբաղված եմ հոմոֆոբիայի մեղադրանքից տուժածներին աջակցության ցույցերով, - ծիծաղի նոպա ա սկսվում:
> - Անցած շաբաթ ընտանիքատեր մեկին 10 տարով ազատազրկեցին, որովհետև երեխային արգելել էր սեռադաստիարակման գնալ, նույնասեռական սեքսի հիմունքներին ծանոթանալու համար: Դա դեմոկրատիա ա, ազատ ընտրության իրավունք: Մեկին պաշտպանելու համար մյուսի գլուխը պետք ա տրորես: Շեղող թեմա: Ինչ մեղադրանք հնչում ա, քթներս կողում են էս քաքի մեջ, թե տեսեք դեմոկրատ ենք, բուրժուազիա, կապիտալիզմը չկան էլ: Իսկ մենք լրիվ տոլերանտ ենք:
> Լիլին չկա, պարում ա ինքնամոռաց: Կողքիս նստած թութքաշուրթը կլորացրած աչքերով ինձ ա նայում:


խոսացողն էլ կարծես էդքան էլ հետաքրքված չի, ինքը ուղղակի ի միջիայլոց մտածում ա բարձրաձայն...

երեք գիծ կա ստեղ, ու իրանց միջև միակ կապը գլխավոր հերոսն ա, ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ այդքանն էլ հերիք ա, ավելին դա հստակացնում ա յուրաքանչյուր գիծը, միօրինակ չի սարքում հերոսի կյանքը, հասկանում ես, ինքը գոյություն ունի տարբեր միջավայրերում...
հիմա ասա կարա՞ էդ կապը ընդհանրապես չլինի... կամ թույլ լինի, թե դա պարտադիր պետք ա մշակվի, ստեղծվի

----------


## Այբ

Կլինի՞, որ ուշացումով շնորհավորեմ հաղթողներին:
Շնորհավո՜ր: Ապրեք հաղթողներ ջան: :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն նաև բոլոր մասնակիցներին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մի կրակոցով երկու նապաստակ ես սպանո՞ւմ...


չէ… էդ չէր նպատակը, ուղղակի տենց ճիշտ ստացվեց… քյաֆ եմ գնում, է՞լի… 




> որ կապը թույլ ա համաձայն եմ, բայց եթե ասենք հատվածները իրար միացվի բաց թողած տեսարաններով, ասենք առաջինի ու երկրորդի միջև փարթիի նկարագրությունը, երկրորդի ու երրորդի միջև Մաքսի ու Բելի սիրային տեսարանը, դրանից բան չի փոխվի, ըստ էության դրանք մենակ դատարկ նկարագրություններ կլինեն
> 
> երբ Բելը գնում ա մոր մոտ, էդ տեսարանը պետք ա ցույց տա, որ իր համար միևնույն ա ինչ ա կատարվում, համընդհանուր պանիկայի մեջ ինքը միակն ա ով չի վախենում... մոր հետ հանդիպելուց ինչ որ բան փոխվում ա, որը ինքը դեռ չի գիտակցում, ինքը շարունակում ա բթացնել էդ ամենը, ոնց որ միշտ ա անում, բայց Մաքսի տանը ուժեղ զգացմունքների հետ չգիտի ինչ անի, ամեն ինչ բացվում ա դուրս ա թափվում, ինքը ծայրահեղության ա գնում... վախը նորից զրոյանում ա: Մաքսի դեմքը իր արածն ուղղելու փորձ ա, մյուս կողմից էլ ցույց ա տալիս վերաբերմունքի էդ մարդու հանդեպ, որը սկզբում իրա համար խելացիության ավտարիտետ էր ու նրա կողքին անլիարժեքության բարդույթ ուներ...


Լիզ, պարտադիր չի որ դու երկու տեսարանների արանքը մի հատ էլ տեսարան մտցնես… էդ կարող ա ավելի խառնի… կապը մենակ տենց չի լինում… ես չեմ տիրապետում գրական տեխնոլոգիաներին ու դժվար թե կարանեամ քեզ օգտակար լինել, բայց որ նայես ուրիշ դիսցիպլինաների, տենց բան կա… օրինակ կինոյի մեջ Փարաջանովն էլ ա տառացիորեն պատկերներ ստեղծում ու իրարից "կտրված" ավելի քան քոնն ա, բայց էլի ամբողջություն ա նայվում… Ֆելինին դրանք ուրիշ ձև ա անում՝ նրանն ավելի օրգանական ա ի տարբերություն Փարաջանովի. Բունուելն էլ ա տենց բաներ անում… յսրանք սաղն էլ էդ մոմենտն ունեն, բայց ողնաշարը հստակ ա լինում իրանց մոտ, ամբողջություն ա նայվում… 

ճարտարապետությունից մի օրինակ…



ունես՝
պանիկայի տեսարան
մոր հետ հանդիպում
Մաքս
կոստանդին… ու սենց շարունակ… 

սրանք մի մարդու են վերաբերվում, բայց դրանց ազդեցությունը մեկը մեկի վրա կարծես չի զգացվում… օրինակ՝ պանիկա-մամա-կոստանդին… մանավանդ որ օգտագործում ես "նա" դերանունը… էս երեք տեսարանների մեջ երևի հերսն ա որ պտի կապի, բայց կարծես ինքն էլ ա "զարմացած" 

…and we constantly ask ourselves "did I miss something?"

անգամ քո բացատրության մեջ ա կապը պակասում… 




> հաջորդ *գիծը* Կոնստանտինն ա, մարդ որը չգիտի ոնց ապրի, բայց ապրում ա իներցիայով... հերոսուհու համար իր ու այդ մարդու կապը բացառվում ա... բայց վերջում ինքը գալիս ա նույն այդ վիճակին ու միակը ում կարա այդ պահին տեսնի իր կողքին հենց Կոնստանտինն ա, էս կերպարը լավ բացված չի մի տեսակ...
> 
> հաջորդ գիծը՝ շրջապատը, իր հակասություններով ու անտարբերությամբ կարևոր հարցերի վերաբերյալ
> 
> խոսացողն էլ կարծես էդքան էլ հետաքրքված չի, ինքը ուղղակի ի միջիայլոց մտածում ա բարձրաձայն...
> 
> երեք գիծ կա ստեղ, ու իրանց միջև միակ կապը գլխավոր հերոսն ա, ես ուղղակի մտածում եմ, որ այդքանն էլ հերիք ա, ավելին դա հստակացնում ա յուրաքանչյուր գիծը, միօրինակ չի սարքում հերոսի կյանքը, հասկանում ես, ինքը գոյություն ունի տարբեր միջավայրերում...
> հիմա ասա կարա՞ էդ կապը ընդհանրապես չլինի... կամ թույլ լինի, թե դա պարտադիր պետք ա մշակվի, ստեղծվի


չգիտեմ էս բառից կախվեմ թե չէ, բայց եթե ասում ես գիծ՝ ուղղություն ուրեմն պատմվածքդ "փախնում ա երեք տարբեր ուղղություններով ու հերոսն ա որ դրանք պիտի ուղղորդի ընդհանուր հուն… երևի, չգիտեմ… 

ոնց ասեմ… երբ որ կերպարդ՝ գլխավոր հերոսը մի պատկերից կամ սիտուացիայից անցնում ա մեկ այլը, թեկուզ բացարձակապես առնչություն չունեցող իրար հետ, նա իր հետ տանում ա մախորդ պատկերից ինչ որ "բան", այսինքն նախորդ սիտուացիայում իրա սեթթինգը փոխվում ա ու նորին ինքը նայում ա նախորդի սեթթինգով… այ էդ չկա… 

սենց ասեմ… վերցրու մարդու կյանքից մի օր… մարդն արթնանում ա ու անցնելով տարբեր սիտուացիաների միջով, տեղերով, հանդիպում տարբեր իրար հետ շատ հաճախ կապ չունեցող մարդկանց հետ ու գալիս ա տուն… չէ՞… հիմա… կարանք ասենք որ սրանք տարբեր պատկերներ են իրար հետ կապ չունեցող, բայց օրն իր բնույթով ամբողջական ա չնայած էդ օրվա մեջ դու կարող ա անես իրարից բացարձակ տարբեր բաներ… ի՞նչն ա կապում դրանք իրար հետ… կապում ա մարդը որն իր նախորդ սիտուացիայից ազդեցություններ ա վերցնում, ռոխում ա իրա վյուն ու դրանով անցնում ա մյուսը նայել ով դրան նախորդի հոգևիճակով… դա շատ մարդկային բան ա… դրանց արանքներում եղած փասեջները արդեն կարևոր չի… սիտուացիաներն իրար հետ ուրիշ կերպ են կապվում՝ մարդով ու նրա վրա ունեցած ազդեցություններով… օրինակ ասեմ՝ քեզ ցերեկը գործից հանում են ու դու հանկարծակիի ես գալիս, բայց երեկոյան պտի թատրոնի տոմս առնես որ գնաս ընկերուհուդ հետ ներկայացում դիտելու… կոպիտ ասած էդ դիլխոր լուրը դու հետդ տանում ես կասսա… connected…

----------

LisBeth (18.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

ok, I've got it...thanks հաջորդ անգամ նման բաներ գրելուց հաշվի կառնեմ, մեկ էլ մի քիչ երկար կաշխատեմ, ու ոնց խոստացել էի սաղին պաչպչում եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էկել եմ մեղքերս խոստովանելու  :Jpit: 
Քանի որ Դավիթը վերջը ինձ պատին դեմ տվեց ու ստիպեց, որ խոստովանեմ, քանի որ աշխարհում արդեն մի մարդ կա, որ հաստատ գիտի դրա մասին, նշանակում ա պիտի մյուսներն էլ իմանան  :Jpit: 
Հա, ժող ջան, Վարին ես էի ու բացահայտվելու (ինչպես նաև մրցանակային տեղ գրավելու) միտք չունեի: Ամեն ինչ էնքան պտտեցրի, որ չբացահայտվեմ, բայց վերջը Դավիթն ինձ ծուղակը գցեց:

Ինչ ասեմ, եկել եմ ասելու, որ ահավոր կայֆ ա սենց մինչև վերջ փակ մրցույթը, երբ բացարձակապես ոչ ոք չի տեսել գործդ, ոչ ոք գաղափար չունի, որ հեղինակը դու ես, ու արդյունքում՝ էդ գործը ձայներ մեկ ա ստանում ա, ստանում ա նաև էն մարդկանցից, որոնք հաստատ քո օգտին չէին քվեարկի, եթե իմանային, որ դու ես, չի ստանում էն մարդկանցից, որոնք հաստատ քո օգտին կքվեարկեին, եթե իմանային, որ դու ես, ու ստանում ա նաև էն մարդկանցից, որոնց ուղղակի քո գրածը դուր ա գալիս՝ անկախ նրանից իրանք գիտեն էդ դու ես, թե չէ:

Հա, ուրեմն ես ոչ մի կարգի հավակնություն չունեի էս մրցույթում, որովհետև խիստ էքսպերիմենտալ գործ էի ուղարկել, որտեղ տարբեր գրական հղումներ կային (ափսոս, որ ոչ չնկատեց  :Sad:  ), որտեղ ժամանակը, տարածությունն ու Եսը փորձել էի կոտրել՝ անընդհատ լեզվաբանական տարբեր հնարքների դիմելով (քերականական ժամանակն ու եղանակը, դեմքը փոխելով): Ու ընդհանրապես, էդ գործի մեջ իմաստ մի փնտրեք, որովհետև չկա իմաստ: Ուղղակի փորձել էի հայկական փաբերի անիմաստությունը, վայրկենականությունն ու դեպրեսիվությունը գրականություն բերել: 

Վերջ  :Jpit:  Բայց սրանից հետո աչքիս ոչ ոք էլ ինձ չի հավատալու:

Նորից եմ ասում, աշխարհում բացարձակապես ոչ ոք, էդ թվում նաև Դավիթը, չգիտեր, որ էդ գործի հեղինակը ես եմ: Եթե ոմանք գլխի են ընկել (Լիզբեթ  :Jpit:  ), էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց:

----------

Baltazar (18.04.2014), insider (18.04.2014), John (18.04.2014), Smokie (18.04.2014), Դավիթ (18.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (18.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մունդառ…

----------

ivy (18.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ok, I've got it...thanks հաջորդ անգամ նման բաներ գրելուց հաշվի կառնեմ, մեկ էլ մի քիչ երկար կաշխատեմ, ու ոնց խոստացել էի սաղին պաչպչում եմ


զահլեդ գնա՞ց…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...Նորից եմ ասում, աշխարհում բացարձակապես ոչ ոք, էդ թվում նաև Դավիթը, չգիտեր, որ էդ գործի հեղինակը ես եմ: Եթե ոմանք գլխի են ընկել (Լիզբեթ  ), էդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց:


Ես էլ էի գլխի ընկել  :Tongue: , հենց կարդալու ամբողջ ընթացքում անընդհատ համոզվում էի, որ դու ես։ Ռիփը վկա  :Jpit: ։
Ես սովորաբար չեմ աշխատում գլխի ընկնել, թե որը ով գրած կլինի, քանի դեռ չեմ քվեարկել, ես դա չեմ ուզում իմանալ։ Բայց «Կյանքը գորգի վրա»–ն ախր լրիվ դու էիր  :Jpit: ։ Բացի նրանից, որ գրելաոճն էր քոնը, նաև վերջին ժամանակներում քեզ հուզող թեմաները մեջը շոշափված էին։ Ու ինձ թվում էր՝ գոնե դրանից շատերը պիտի որ գլխի ընկնեին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ էի գլխի ընկել , հենց կարդալու ամբողջ ընթացքում անընդհատ համոզվում էի, որ դու ես։ Ռիփը վկա ։
> Ես սովորաբար չեմ աշխատում գլխի ընկնել, թե որը ով գրած կլինի, քանի դեռ չեմ քվեարկել, ես դա չեմ ուզում իմանալ։ Բայց «Կյանքը գորգի վրա»–ն ախր լրիվ դու էիր ։ Բացի նրանից, որ գրելաոճն էր քոնը, նաև վերջին ժամանակներում քեզ հուզող թեմաները մեջը շոշափված էին։ Ու ինձ թվում էր՝ գոնե դրանից շատերը պիտի որ գլխի ընկնեին։


էս թեմայում մի թեթև ակնարկ արել էիր, զգացի, որ ջոկել ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Smokie

Ինչ որ մեկը մրցույթին «չէր մասնակցել» :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> էս թեմայում մի թեթև ակնարկ արել էիր, զգացի, որ ջոկել ես


Բյուր, ես չէի կարող մտածել, որ էդ կարգի կարող ա խաբես  :Smile:  Ես էս մրցույթում  քեզ ամենաշատն էի հավատում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես չէի կարող մտածել, որ էդ կարգի կարող ա խաբես


բա հո չէի ասելու, որ ես եմ  :Tongue:  եթե որոշել էի՝ ոչ ոք չպետք ա իմանա, ուրեմն պիտի դա լինի իսկապես ոչ ոք: Համ էլ կայֆ ա, որ իմ գործին ձայն տվել ես առանց իմանալու, որ ես եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> բա հո չէի ասելու, որ ես եմ  եթե որոշել էի՝ ոչ ոք չպետք ա իմանա, ուրեմն պիտի դա լինի իսկապես ոչ ոք: Համ էլ կայֆ ա, որ իմ գործին ձայն տվել ես առանց իմանալու, որ ես եմ


իմանայի՝չէի տա :Beee: 
հ.գ. լուրջ հիասթափված եմ, տո լի վիրավորված եմ: Չեմ հասկանում

----------


## ivy

Էդ շատ գովելի բան է իհարկե, որ ոչ ոքի չես ասել քո մասնակցության մասին:
Բայց հիմա իմանալով, որ էս սաղ կաշան սարքեցիր՝ ինքդ էլ լինելով մասնակից, ուղղակի խոսք չունեմ ասելու:
Ու դեռ որ Դավն էլ չստիպեր, չէիր էլ խոստովանելու:

Ապշած մնացի ես էս մրցույթից: 
Շատ ապրեք:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.04.2014), Srtik (27.04.2014), Գալաթեա (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ շատ գովելի բան է իհարկե, որ ոչ ոքի չես ասել քո մասնակցության մասին:
> Բայց հիմա իմանալով, որ էս սաղ կաշան սարքեցիր՝ ինքդ էլ լինելով մասնակից, ուղղակի խոսք չունեմ ասելու:
> Ու դեռ որ Դավն էլ չստիպեր, չէիր էլ խոստովանելու:
> 
> Ապշած մնացի ես էս մրցույթից: 
> Շատ ապրեք:


Հա, սարքեցի կաշան, որովհետև ես էկել էի փակ մրցույթի մասնակցելու՝ սաղ մնացած գործերիս մասնակցությունը բացառելով: Ու գալիս, տեսնում եմ, որ, փաստորեն, էս մրցույթը փակ չի: Ու հա, չէի խոստովանելու, էդ գաղտնիքը հետս գերեզման էի տանելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իմանայի՝չէի տա
> հ.գ. լուրջ հիասթափված եմ, տո լի վիրավորված եմ: Չեմ հասկանում


Իսկ կարա՞ս բացատրես ինչու պիտի քեզ ասեի, եթե անգամ կազմակերպիչ Դավիթին չէի ասել:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Իսկ կարա՞ս բացատրես ինչու պիտի քեզ ասեի, եթե անգամ կազմակերպիչ Դավիթին չէի ասել:


Ես սկզբում չասելու համար բան չեմ ասում, բայց հետո գաղտնիք պահելու պահը չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես սկզբում չասելու համար բան չեմ ասում, բայց հետո գաղտնիք պահելու պահը չեմ հասկանում:


Ուղղակի հենց սկզբից որոշել էի ոչ մեկի ոչ մի բան չասել: Բայց եթե հանկարծ ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ-որ կերպ իմանար, պիտի բոլորին էլ ասեի: Ինչը և արեցի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, սարքեցի կաշան, որովհետև ես էկել էի փակ մրցույթի մասնակցելու՝ սաղ մնացած գործերիս մասնակցությունը բացառելով: Ու գալիս, տեսնում եմ, որ, փաստորեն, էս մրցույթը փակ չի: Ու հա, չէի խոստովանելու, էդ գաղտնիքը հետս գերեզման էի տանելու:


so… եթե մենք թույլ գտնվեինք ու թողնեինք որ քաքմեջ անես մրցույթը, տենց էլ քաքմեջ էր լինելու՞… եկել էիր չարությունդ թափելու՞… 

բացարձակապես կարևոր չի որ դու մասնակցել ես էս մրցույթին թե չէ… կարևոր էն ա որ եկել էիր քաքմեջ անելու ու դա շատ վատ ա խոսում քո մասին…

----------


## LisBeth

> զահլեդ գնա՞ց…


Չէ, պաչպչվելս էր եկել...

իրականում ես կարայի շարունակեի արդարացնել, օրինակ ասեի որ օրվա կտրվածքով մի նայի, երբ մարդը մի քանի կյանքով ա ապրում ինքը բարիերներ ա ստեղծում դրանց միջև, չնայած որ դրանք հաստատուն չեն ասենք մոր ու կոնստանդինի պահը կամ գործի ու ընկերների պահը խաչվում են, բայց ինքը չի կարա մի տեղից մյուսը եզրակացություններ, զգացմունքներ, կամ փոխված վյու տանի իր հետ... դու էլ կփորձեիր սրան մի բան պատասխանել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, պաչպչվելս էր եկել...
> 
> իրականում ես կարայի շարունակեի արդարացնել, օրինակ ասեի որ օրվա կտրվածքով մի նայի, երբ մարդը մի քանի կյանքով ա ապրում ինքը բարիերներ ա ստեղծում դրանց միջև, չնայած որ դրանք հաստատուն չեն ասենք մոր ու կոնստանդինի պահը կամ գործի ու ընկերների պահը խաչվում են, բայց ինքը չի կարա մի տեղից մյուսը եզրակացություններ, զգացմունքներ, կամ փոխված վյու տանի իր հետ... դու էլ կփորձեիր սրան մի բան պատասխանել


ուրեմն Բարիերները պետք ա երևան…

… և եթե մարդն ինչ որ կերպ բարիեր ա ստեղծում ապա դա շատ ժամանակավոր ա… իրականում տենց բան չկա, դա պատրանք ա… նույնիս միստեր Հայդը դա չկարողացավ անել…

----------


## ivy

> so… եթե մենք թույլ գտնվեինք ու թողնեինք որ քաքմեջ անես մրցույթը, տենց էլ քաքմեջ էր լինելու՞… եկել էիր չարությունդ թափելու՞… 
> 
> բացարձակապես կարևոր չի որ դու մասնակցել ես էս մրցույթին թե չէ… կարևոր էն ա որ եկել էիր քաքմեջ անելու ու դա շատ վատ ա խոսում քո մասին…


Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ որպես քաքմեջի ձև վերցվել էր հարձակումը իմ ու գրածիս վրա (էդ պահին միակ ձայներ հավաքած ու գովեստներ ստացած գործը), ապա կապ ունի՝ տվյալ մարդը ինքը գործ ունի մրցույթում, թե չէ:

Ու հա, էդ շատ շատ վատ է խոսում տվյալ մարդու մասին:
Էնքան վատ, որ հիմա ինքս էլ վատացա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ որպես քաքմեջի ձև վերցվել էր հարձակումը իմ ու գրածիս վրա (էդ պահին միակ ձայներ հավաքած ու գովեստներ ստացած գործը), ապա կապ ունի՝ տվյալ մարդը ինքը գործ ունի մրցույթում, թե չէ:
> 
> Ու հա, էդ շատ շատ վատ է խոսում տվյալ մարդու մասին:
> Էնքան վատ, որ հիմա ինքս էլ վատացա:


…կապ ունի, ճիշտ ես ասում… բայց մի վատացի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> so… եթե մենք թույլ գտնվեինք ու թողնեինք որ քաքմեջ անես մրցույթը, տենց էլ քաքմեջ էր լինելու՞… եկել էիր չարությունդ թափելու՞… 
> 
> բացարձակապես կարևոր չի որ դու մասնակցել ես էս մրցույթին թե չէ… կարևոր էն ա որ եկել էիր քաքմեջ անելու ու դա շատ վատ ա խոսում քո մասին…


Մեֆ, եթե ես ուզեի մրցույթը քաքմեջ անել, կանեի: Բայց ինքդ տեսար, որ կեսերից փոշմանեցի, ինքս էլ սկսեցի կարդալ ու քննարկել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե ես ուզեի մրցույթը քաքմեջ անել, *կանեի*: Բայց ինքդ տեսար, որ կեսերից փոշմանեցի, ինքս էլ սկսեցի կարդալ ու քննարկել:


չէիր կարա…

----------


## Enna Adoly

Հերիք ա, ինչ եղել, եղել ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> ուրեմն Բարիերները պետք ա երևան…
> 
> … և եթե մարդն ինչ որ կերպ բարիեր ա ստեղծում ապա դա շատ ժամանակավոր ա… իրականում տենց բան չկա, դա պատրանք ա… նույնիս միստեր Հայդը դա չկարողացավ անել…


էստեղ խոսքը գնում ա գիտակցաբար ստեղծված բարիերների մասին, այլ ոչ թե անձի երկվության, ժամանակավոր ա ինչ ա հիմա էդ հատվածում դրանք կան, ուրիշ բան եթե հստակ չեն... պետք էր թեքել մի կողմի վրա կամ կապը լրիվ կտրել կամ արտահայտիչ դարձնել երևի...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ որպես քաքմեջի ձև վերցվել էր հարձակումը իմ ու գրածիս վրա (էդ պահին միակ ձայներ հավաքած ու գովեստներ ստացած գործը), ապա կապ ունի՝ տվյալ մարդը ինքը գործ ունի մրցույթում, թե չէ:
> 
> Ու հա, էդ շատ շատ վատ է խոսում տվյալ մարդու մասին:
> Էնքան վատ, որ հիմա ինքս էլ վատացա:


Ռիփ, տվյալ դեպքում դա քաքմեջի ձև չէր, դա պահի տակ զայրույթի արտահայտում էր, ինչը, հետո հասկացա, սխալ էր, սկսվեցի: 
Բայց մի քանի ուղղում. հարձակումս գործիդ դեմ չէր, քո դեմ էր, հա, հենց քո՛, որովհետև, փաստորեն, ես նենց ընկալեցի, որ դու թատրոն ես սարքում. բաց մասնակցում ես, քո գործի մասին թատրոն խաղում, անցնում առաջ: Լավ էր՝ Ուլուանան ուշադրությունս հրավիրեց, մի հատ էլ կարդացի գրածդ, զգացի, որ մեջը թատերականություն չկա: Ու դրա համար ներողություն խնդրել եմ: Իսկ թե դրանից ուրիշները ոնց առիթավորվեցին ու ինչ սարքեցին, էդ արդեն իմ գործը չի կամ իմ գործն ա էնքանով, որ կուլիսների հետևում մեջտեղից ճղվում էի, որ հանգստացնեմ (ու կարան էդ ուրիշները փաստեն, եթե էդքան ազնիվ գտնվեն):
Ու էդ պահին էլ միակ ձայներ հավաքած ու գովեստ ստացած գործը չէր, ինչ-որ տարբեր գործեր հավասար էին գնում, երևի մի չորս հոգի հազիվ քվեարկած լիներ, սկի կարգին չէի էլ հետևում քվեարկությանը (հետո էլ առանձնապես չէի հետևում, կարան մի քանի այլ ակումբցիներ փաստեն, որ իրանք գալիս ոգևորված ասում էին՝ էսինչ գործն էսքան ձայն ա հավաքել, ես նկատած չէի էլ լինում):

Չգիտեմ, ինչ ուզում ես մտածի: Ուզում ես զզվի ինձնից, ինձ համար արդեն մեկ ա ամեն ինչ:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

ղալմաղալը սկսվեց էլի, Բյուր գաղտնի էր թող տենց էլ մնար էլի, ես սիրում եմ դրանք, եթե տենց էլ մնում են

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր, գիտես ինչն ա հետաքրքիր: Որ դու (ու Էննան) Այվիի քթից բերեցիր իրա հաղթանակը՝ մեղադրելով, որ ինքը չափից դուրս բացահայտ ա գրել, որպես Այվի:

Հիմա եթե դու ամեն ինչ արել էիր, որ բյուրավարի չգրեիր, ու քո ուզած փակը կապրիզներովդ առաջ տանեիր, ինչի՞ էիր Այվիին մեղադրում, որ նա էլ իրա ուզած բացով ա իրա գործը գրել: Դու չէիր ասո՞ւմ, որ ինչ էլ լինի, քո ուզածին ես համապատասխանելու մրցույթը:
Ստացվում ա՝ քեզ դա կարելի էր, իսկ Այվիին չէ՞:

Մի արեք էլի սենց բաներ, երեխեք... հիասթափեցնում ա:

----------

Smokie (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէիր կարա…


Մեֆ, կարայի, հավատա, կարայի: Հեչ որ չէ, ես մի ձայն ունեի ու կարայի էդ ձայնը շատ վատ ձևով օգտագործեի, ինչը չարեցի: Լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ կարայի անեի: Բայց իմ մտքին չկար մրցույթը քաքմեջ անել:




> ղալմաղալը սկսվեց էլի, Բյուր գաղտնի էր թող տենց էլ մնար էլի, ես սիրում եմ դրանք, եթե տենց էլ մնում են


Լիզ, քանի որ Դավիթն ի վերջո բացահայտեց, կարծում եմ՝ արդար չէր լինի, եթե չասեի, որովհետև ոմանք Դավիթից էին իմանալու, ու դա հաստատ շատ տգեղ էր լինելու:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էստեղ խոսքը գնում ա գիտակցաբար ստեղծված բարիերների մասին, այլ ոչ թե անձի երկվության, ժամանակավոր ա ինչ ա հիմա էդ հատվածում դրանք կան, ուրիշ բան եթե հստակ չեն... պետք էր թեքել մի կողմի վրա կամ կապը լրիվ կտրել կամ արտահայտիչ դարձնել երևի...


Լիզ, եթե բարիերը գիտակցական ա, ուրեմն ավելի խախուտ ա ու ինչ որ կետում փլվում ա, կամ էլ պատրանք ա ամբողջությամբ… էսի հաստատ ա…

…բայց եթե ընդունենք որ իսկապես քո ասածի պես ա "բարիերները հզոր են" ուրեմ բարիերը դառնում ա focul point… հեղինակը երևի պտի բարիերների վրա աշխատի, որովհետև հենց բարիերն ա դառնում կապը oddly enough… նայած բարիերների երու կողմերում ինչ ա կատարվում… հակառակ դեպքում էպիզոդիկ ա նայվում… պատկերների արանքում void-եր են… 

…դիր բարիերը… չեմ ասում հանի…

----------

LisBeth (18.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ռիփ, տվյալ դեպքում դա քաքմեջի ձև չէր, դա պահի տակ զայրույթի արտահայտում էր, ինչը, հետո հասկացա, սխալ էր, սկսվեցի: 
> Բայց մի քանի ուղղում. հարձակումս գործիդ դեմ չէր, քո դեմ էր, հա, հենց քո՛, որովհետև, փաստորեն, ես նենց ընկալեցի, որ դու թատրոն ես սարքում. բաց մասնակցում ես, քո գործի մասին թատրոն խաղում, անցնում առաջ: Լավ էր՝ Ուլուանան ուշադրությունս հրավիրեց, մի հատ էլ կարդացի գրածդ, զգացի, որ մեջը թատերականություն չկա: Ու դրա համար ներողություն խնդրել եմ: Իսկ թե դրանից ուրիշները ոնց առիթավորվեցին ու ինչ սարքեցին, էդ արդեն իմ գործը չի կամ իմ գործն ա էնքանով, որ *կուլիսների հետևում մեջտեղից ճղվում էի, որ հանգստացնեմ (ու կարան էդ ուրիշները փաստեն, եթե էդքան ազնիվ գտնվեն):*
> Ու էդ պահին էլ միակ ձայներ հավաքած ու գովեստ ստացած գործը չէր, ինչ-որ տարբեր գործեր հավասար էին գնում, երևի մի չորս հոգի հազիվ քվեարկած լիներ, սկի կարգին չէի էլ հետևում քվեարկությանը (հետո էլ առանձնապես չէի հետևում, կարան մի քանի այլ ակումբցիներ փաստեն, որ իրանք գալիս ոգևորված ասում էին՝ էսինչ գործն էսքան ձայն ա հավաքել, ես նկատած չէի էլ լինում):
> 
> Չգիտեմ, ինչ ուզում ես մտածի: Ուզում ես զզվի ինձնից, ինձ համար արդեն մեկ ա ամեն ինչ:


 :Smile: ես դրա վկան եմ

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Բյուր, գիտես ինչն ա հետաքրքիր: Որ դու (ու Էննան) Այվիի քթից բերեցիր իրա հաղթանակը՝ մեղադրելով, որ ինքը չափից դուրս բացահայտ ա գրել, որպես Այվի:
> 
> Հիմա եթե դու ամեն ինչ արել էիր, որ բյուրավարի չգրեիր, ու քո ուզած փակը կապրիզներովդ առաջ տանեիր, ինչի՞ էիր Այվիին մեղադրում, որ նա էլ իրա ուզած բացով ա իրա գործը գրել: Դու չէիր ասո՞ւմ, որ ինչ էլ լինի, քո ուզածին ես համապատասխանելու մրցույթը:
> Ստացվում ա՝ քեզ դա կարելի էր, իսկ Այվիին չէ՞:
> 
> Մի արեք էլի սենց բաներ, երեխեք... հիասթափեցնում ա:


Ըստ կանոնների փակ էր: Թե՞ կանոնները էլ հաշիվ չեն

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ըստ կանոնների փակ էր: Թե՞ կանոնները էլ հաշիվ չեն


Երևի դրա համար չէ՞ ինքնաբացահայտվեցիր  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գիտես ինչն ա հետաքրքիր: Որ դու (ու Էննան) Այվիի քթից բերեցիր իրա հաղթանակը՝ մեղադրելով, որ ինքը չափից դուրս բացահայտ ա գրել, որպես Այվի:
> 
> Հիմա եթե դու ամեն ինչ արել էիր, որ բյուրավարի չգրեիր, ու քո ուզած փակը կապրիզներովդ առաջ տանեիր, ինչի՞ էիր Այվիին մեղադրում, որ նա էլ իրա ուզած բացով ա իրա գործը գրել: Դու չէիր ասո՞ւմ, որ ինչ էլ լինի, քո ուզածին ես համապատասխանելու մրցույթը:
> Ստացվում ա՝ քեզ դա կարելի էր, իսկ Այվիին չէ՞:
> 
> Մի արեք էլի սենց բաներ, երեխեք... հիասթափեցնում ա:


Գալ, մրցույթն ըստ կանոնների փակ պիտի լիներ, ոչ թե բաց: Ու ես կապրիզներով առաջ չէի տանում փակը, այլ ենթարկվում կանոններին: Թող մի քանի ակումբցիներ փաստեն (ասենք, շատ անմեղ անուն տամ. Ռուբին), որ բաց մրցույթի համար ուրիշ գործ եմ տվել իրենց կարդալու ու դա չեմ ուղարկել էս մրցույթին, որովհետև մի հինգ հոգի տեսել ա: 

Իհարկե, ես դեմ չեմ, որ Ռիփը լրիվ ռիփավարի ա գրել, բայց նախորդ մրցույթներում էս հարցն էլի ա էղել բացի-փակի, ու ինձ քանի տեղից ասել են՝ ինքնաբացահայտում ա տենց գրելը: Հիմա երբ ես կանգնեցի ու ասեցի, որ սա ինքնաբացահայտում ա, հանկարծ կապրիզ դարձավ: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես կողմ եմ, որ մարդ ոնց ուզենա, նենց էլ գրի, թեկուզ եթե մրցույթը փակ ա հայտարարված: Ու հաստատ ափերիցս դուրս չէի գա, ոչ մի բան էլ չէի ասի էս թեմայում, եթե Ռիփը (իմ ընկալմամբ) թատրոն չսարքեր:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Էննայի ասածներին ու արածներին, ապա, հավատա, ես դրանց հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեմ: Դեռ հակառակը, անընդհատ փորձում էի իրան հանգստացնել, երբ այս կամ այն ակումբցուց թշնամու կերպար էր ստանում: Ու հավատա, մրցույթից հետո նենց չի, որ ինքը իրան շատ լավ էր զգում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կարայի, հավատա, կարայի: Հեչ որ չէ, ես մի ձայն ունեի ու կարայի էդ ձայնը շատ վատ ձևով օգտագործեի, ինչը չարեցի: Լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ կարայի անեի: Բայց իմ մտքին չկար մրցույթը քաքմեջ անել:


բանը քվեարկությանը չէր հասնի Բյուր, որ մի հատ էլ փորձեիր օգտագործել քվեդ… հավատա, քո արածների համար Ակումբը հզոր մեխանիզմներ ունի ու դու առաջինը չես որ տենց բան ա փորձել անի… բայց որ դու կարայիր էդքան հեռու գնայիր արդեն անհանգստացնող ա… մտահոգիչ ա որ մեր Ակումբցիների մեջ մարդ կարա լինի որ նման գաղափարներ կրի…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Երևի դրա համար չէ՞ ինքնաբացահայտվեցիր


Դավիթը տվեց դրա հնարավորությունը: 



> Օկ, քանի որ 2 հեղինակ արդեն բացահայտված են, ինքնաբացահայտումը թողնում եմ հեղինակների հայեցողությանը: Ինքնաբացահայտվելու դեպքում էլ չեք տուգանվի ձայների 50 տոկոսը կրճատելով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> բանը քվեարկությանը չէր հասնի Բյուր, որ մի հատ էլ փորձեիր օգտագործել քվեդ… հավատա, քո արածների համար Ակումբը հզոր մեխանիզմներ ունի ու դու առաջինը չես որ տենց բան ա փորձել անի… բայց որ դու կարայիր էդքան հեռու գնայիր արդեն անհանգստացնող ա… մտահոգիչ ա որ մեր Ակումբցիների մեջ մարդ կարա լինի որ նման գաղափարներ կրի…


Մեֆ, դրա համար եմ ասում՝ եթե մտքիս լիներ քաքմեջ անելը... Բայց իմ մտքին չկար, հասկացի, չկար: Իմ մտքին կար մենակ գործերը կարդալն ու քննարկումներին լուռ հետևելը, էն էլ արդեն ասեցի, թե կոնկրետ ինչ դեպքից հետո չդիմացա, արտահայտվեցի:

----------


## LisBeth

> Լիզ, եթե բարիերը գիտակցական ա, ուրեմն ավելի խախուտ ա ու ինչ որ կետում փլվում ա, կամ էլ պատրանք ա ամբողջությամբ… էսի հաստատ ա…
> 
> …բայց եթե ընդունենք որ իսկապես քո ասածի պես ա "բարիերները հզոր են" ուրեմ բարիերը դառնում ա focul point… հեղինակը երևի պտի բարիերների վրա աշխատի, որովհետև հենց բարիերն ա դառնում կապը oddly enough… նայած բարիերների երու կողմերում ինչ ա կատարվում… հակառակ դեպքում էպիզոդիկ ա նայվում… պատկերների արանքում void-եր են… 
> 
> …դիր բարիերը… չեմ ասում հանի…


իմ ասածն էլ հենց էդ ա որ խախուտ են բարիերները, տեղ տեղ քնթրոլից դուրս են գալիս, ու դրանից թույլ կապ ա ստեղծվում, եթե դրանք հստակեցվի էդ դեպքում գործի ամբողջականությունը ոչ թե թույլ կլինի այլ լրիվ կկորչի, չեմ կարա ասեմ որ դրանից կտուժի, որովհետև էդ կապի պարտադրումը իմ սրտով չի... ամեն դեպքում, եթե վերադառնամ էս գործին ավելի հավանական ա հենց տենց էլ անեմ, կենտրոնանամ բարիերների վրա...

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բյուր ջան, կապրիզը սկսվեց էն պահից, երբ կազմակերպչի կողմից հայտարարված բաց մրցույթը դրվեց քննարկման տակ ու էնքան նվնվոցներ հնչեցին, որ նա որոշեց քվերակություն անել: Որը սխալ էր, կներես Դավ ջան:
Իմ ասածն էդ ա, որ եթե մեկն էդքան կռիվ ա տալիս փակ մրցույթի համար, պետք չի մյուսին մեղադրել, որ ինքն էլ բացն ա ուզում ու համարձակվել ա իր պատմվածքի գործողությունները Մյունխենում բեմադրի: 

Սենց թե նենց՝ դեմից էս մրցույթը ֆարս էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա որ խախուտ են բարիերները, տեղ տեղ քնթրոլից դուրս են գալիս, ու դրանից թույլ կապ ա ստեղծվում, եթե դրանք հստակեցվի էդ դեպքում գործի ամբողջականությունը ոչ թե թույլ կլինի այլ լրիվ կկորչի, չեմ կարա ասեմ որ դրանից կտուժի, *որովհետև էդ կապի պարտադրումը իմ սրտով չի*... ամեն դեպքում, եթե վերադառնամ էս գործին ավելի հավանական ա հենց տենց էլ անեմ, կենտրոնանամ բարիերների վրա...


օքեյ… եթե սրտովդ չի էդ ուրիշ… բայց ես որ կարդում եմ, ենթագիտակցորեն ման եմ գալիս էդ կապը և չգտնելով փորձում եմ ինքնուրույն դրանք կապել… բայց էս դեպքկում էլ դու շատ կոնտրոլ չունես գործի ընկալման վրա… 

էդ էլ կարա ձև լինի… չեմ բացառում… կտորներ որոնք ընթերցողն ա կապում… կարելի ա փորձել…

----------

LisBeth (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, կապրիզը սկսվեց էն պահից, երբ կազմակերպչի կողմից հայտարարված բաց մրցույթը դրվեց քննարկման տակ ու էնքան նվնվոցներ հնչեցին, որ նա որոշեց քվերակություն անել: Որը սխալ էր, կներես Դավ ջան:
> Իմ ասածն էդ ա, որ եթե մեկն էդքան կռիվ ա տալիս փակ մրցույթի համար, պետք չի մյուսին մեղադրել, որ ինքն էլ բացն ա ուզում ու համարձակվել ա իր պատմվածքի գործողությունները Մյունխենում բեմադրի: 
> 
> Սենց թե նենց՝ դեմից էս մրցույթը ֆարս էր:


Գալ, իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Ռիփը հարյուր տոկոս ճիշտ ա անում, որ գործը Մյունխենում ա բեմադրում, դա ինքնաբացահայտում չի: Բայց կարծում եմ՝ սխալ ա, որ երբ ես Ամստերդամում եմ բեմադրում, դա ինքնաբացահայտում ա համարվում, իսկ երբ Ռիփը Մյունխենում՝ չէ: 

Իսկ քվեարկության պահը, համաձայն եմ, սխալ էր (մի հատ էլ կներես իմ կողմից Դավիթին): Ու էդ «նվնվոցները» պետք էր հաշվի առնել հետագա մրցույթների համար, ոչ թե կեսից խաղի կանոնները փոխել:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալ, իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ Ռիփը հարյուր տոկոս ճիշտ ա անում, որ գործը Մյունխենում ա բեմադրում, դա ինքնաբացահայտում չի: Բայց կարծում եմ՝ սխալ ա, որ երբ ես Ամստերդամում եմ բեմադրում, դա ինքնաբացահայտում ա համարվում, իսկ երբ Ռիփը Մյունխենում՝ չէ: 
> 
> Իսկ քվեարկության պահը, համաձայն եմ, սխալ էր (մի հատ էլ կներես իմ կողմից Դավիթին): Ու էդ «նվնվոցները» պետք էր հաշվի առնել հետագա մրցույթների համար, ոչ թե կեսից խաղի կանոնները փոխել:


Բյուր, հա էդ ես ասում...
Մի հատ դեպք հիշեցրու, երբ որևէ մեկը էդ կարգի շուխուր ա հանել քո ամստերդամանիստ որևիցե պատմվածքի համար...
Հասկացել են որ դու ես, անցել են առաջ, չէ՞: Ասող եղել ա՞՝ "Ինչի ես գրել Ամստերդամ, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում մեզ":
Էդ ժամանակ սեթինգդ էդ ա եղել, էդ ես գրել, նորմալ ա:

Ուրիշ բան ա ՝ թե դու՛ ոնց ես ընկալել տենց դեպքերում քո պարտությունները.... որոշելով որ սաղ քո դեմ են ու ինադու չեն քվեարկում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այվի՞… չես ամաչու՞մ… էս ի՞նչ օրն ես գցել Բյուրին որ սենց մոնստեր ա դառել… 

բայց էս մրցույթի ամենացնցող բացայայտումը Բյուրին էր… ես չգիտեի որ ինքը տենց բաների ընդունակ ա… 

ու ըստ էության Եննա Ադոլեից բացի ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ կան որ Բյուրին աջակցել են… ուղղակի գաղտնի նամակներ են գրել ու մենք իրանց անունները չգիտենք… 

this is harassment

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Այվի՞… չես ամաչու՞մ… էս ի՞նչ օրն ես գցել Բյուրին որ սենց մոնստեր ա դառել… 
> 
> բայց էս մրցույթի ամենացնցող բացայայտումը Բյուրին էր… ես չգիտեի որ ինքը տենց բաների ընդունակ ա… 
> 
> ու ըստ էության Եննա Ադոլեից բացի ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ կան որ Բյուրին աջակցել են… ուղղակի գաղտնի նամակներ են գրել ու մենք իրանց անունները չգիտենք… 
> 
> this is harassment


Հետո՞ Մեֆ, դալշե տուր, աչքիս ստեղծագործելու ձիրք ունես, գաղտնի ես պահում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այվի՞… չես ամաչու՞մ… էս ի՞նչ օրն ես գցել Բյուրին որ սենց մոնստեր ա դառել… 
> 
> բայց էս մրցույթի ամենացնցող բացայայտումը Բյուրին էր… ես չգիտեի որ ինքը տենց բաների ընդունակ ա… 
> 
> ու ըստ էության Եննա Ադոլեից բացի ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ կան որ Բյուրին աջակցել են… ուղղակի գաղտնի նամակներ են գրել ու մենք իրանց անունները չգիտենք… 
> 
> this is harassment


Դու էլ յուղ մի լցրու հա... 
Մոդեր չկա՞ տարածքում, էս թեման փակի գրողի ծոցը:

----------

ivy (18.04.2014), Sambitbaba (19.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու էլ յուղ մի լցրու հա... 
> Մոդեր չկա՞ տարածքում, էս թեման փակի գրողի ծոցը:


՛Բյուրը որ քաքմեջ էր անում, մոդերի կարիքը չէիր զգում, հենց իմ պահն եկավ մոդերին հիշեցի՞ր… 

մերսի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հա էդ ես ասում...
> Մի հատ դեպք հիշեցրու, երբ որևէ մեկը էդ կարգի շուխուր ա հանել քո ամստերդամանիստ որևիցե պատմվածքի համար...
> Հասկացել են որ դու ես, անցել են առաջ, չէ՞: Ասող եղել ա՞՝ "Ինչի ես գրել Ամստերդամ, ձեռ ե՞ս առնում մեզ":
> Էդ ժամանակ սեթինգդ էդ ա եղել, էդ ես գրել, նորմալ ա:
> 
> Ուրիշ բան ա ՝ թե դու՛ ոնց ես ընկալել տենց դեպքերում քո պարտությունները.... որոշելով որ սաղ քո դեմ են ու ինադու չեն քվեարկում:


Գալ ջան, չեմ հիշում՝ էն պատահական հանդիպումն էր, թե պարի մրցույթը, բայց շատ հստակ Չուկն ասում էր, որ վերանայվելու ա էդ կենսագրական տեղեկությունների հարցը պատմվածքներում, ու նույնիսկ հենց էս մրցույթում, մի գործի մեջ, որտեղ անուն-ազգանուն կար (ու ինչպես հետո իմացանք, հորինովի անուն-ազգանուն էր), Չուկը միանգամից ասեց՝ ինքնաբացահայտում ա: Պարի մրցույթի ժամանակ մի տեղ բավական կոպիտ հենց դու ես արտահայտվել (մոտավորապես սենց. մոխրամանիս էլ ա հայտնի, թե ով ա գրել սա): 

Չէ, Գալ, ես բնավ ձայների մասով չեմ ասում: Հազար եմ ասել՝ թքած ունեմ դրանց վրա, ես հաղթելու համար չեմ մասնակցում, ու էս մրցույթում տեղ գրավելն ինձ համար էնքան սյուրպրիզ էր, որ մինչև ես կկողմնորոշվեի՝ ոնց վարվեմ, Դավիթն արդեն բացահայտեց ինձ: 

Իսկ որ հեղինակի հայտնի լինելը թե՛ լավ, թե՛ վատ իմաստով ազդում ա ձայների վրա, դա փաստ ա, ոչ ոք չի կարող հերքել: Բայց կրկնում եմ՝ ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի հաղթելը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այվի՞… չես ամաչու՞մ… էս ի՞նչ օրն ես գցել Բյուրին որ սենց մոնստեր ա դառել… 
> 
> բայց էս մրցույթի ամենացնցող բացայայտումը Բյուրին էր… ես չգիտեի որ ինքը* տենց բաների* ընդունակ ա… 
> 
> ու ըստ էության Եննա Ադոլեից բացի ուրիշ մարդիկ էլ կան որ Բյուրին աջակցել են… ուղղակի գաղտնի նամակներ են գրել ու մենք իրանց անունները չգիտենք… 
> 
> this is harassment


Ո՞նց բաների:
Մեֆ, լավ էլի, առանց էդ էլ ներվեր չունեմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

վերջն էլի Մեֆն եղավ մեղավորը…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Պարի մրցույթի ժամանակ մի տեղ բավական կոպիտ հենց դու ես արտահայտվել (մոտավորապես սենց. *մոխրամանիս* էլ ա հայտնի, թե ով ա գրել սա):


Չեմ հիշում, բայց չեմ բացառում  :Smile:  Ինձնից հեռու չի:

Բայց նենց կծխեի հիմա...

----------


## ivy

Սենց որ գնա, էս ա բոլորս կծխենք  :Jpit: 
Եկեք նորից գրկենք իրար, Լիզի ասած՝ պաչպչվենք ու ցրվենք տներով  :Smile: 

Սեր ու խաղաղություն ամենացուն:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014), LisBeth (18.04.2014), Sambitbaba (19.04.2014), Smokie (19.04.2014), Աթեիստ (18.04.2014), Մինա (18.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> վերջն էլի Մեֆն եղավ մեղավորը…


կանիստրը ձեռդ ման ես գալիս, թեժ բան տենում ես թե չէ պզզցնում ես վրան...

----------

Sambitbaba (19.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Սենց որ գնա, էս ա բոլորս կծխենք 
> Եկեք նորից գրկենք իրար, Լիզի ասած՝ պաչպչվենք ու ցրվենք տներով 
> 
> Սեր ու խաղաղություն ամենացուն:


Ես պաչում եմ, ով ա գալիս:

----------

ivy (18.04.2014), Sambitbaba (19.04.2014), Smokie (19.04.2014), Աթեիստ (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սենց որ գնա, էս ա բոլորս կծխենք 
> Եկեք նորից գրկենք իրար, Լիզի ասած՝ պաչպչվենք ու ցրվենք տներով 
> 
> Սեր ու խաղաղություն ամենացուն:


Հա Ռիփ, մեկ ա քեզ սիրում եմ  :Kiss:

----------

ivy (18.04.2014), Sambitbaba (19.04.2014), Smokie (19.04.2014), Աթեիստ (18.04.2014), Գալաթեա (18.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ըես համաձայն եմ, բոլորդ ինձ գրկում ու պաչպչում եք… ու հետո մի հատ ծխում ենք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես պաչում եմ, ով ա գալիս:


ի՞նձ էլ: էկա  :Tongue:

----------

Գալաթեա (18.04.2014)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Պիրիտ, մի հատ Մեֆին գրկի պաչի, մինչև ես Այվին ու Բյուրը գրկվենք պաչպչվենք, Մեֆը ոտքի տակ չընկնի:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ես էլ միանում եմ պաչոներին ու գրկիկներին :Ծաղիկ: :

----------

ivy (18.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Պիրիտ, մի հատ Մեֆին գրկի պաչի, մինչև ես Այվին ու Բյուրը գրկվենք պաչպչվենք, Մեֆը ոտքի տակ չընկնի:


Բա ես ո՞ւմ գրկեմ որ Մեֆը Պիրիտին գրկեց, մնացինք մենակ ես ու դու

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պիրիտ, մի հատ Մեֆին գրկի պաչի, մինչև ես Այվին ու Բյուրը գրկվենք պաչպչվենք, Մեֆը ոտքի տակ չընկնի:


Պիրիտը թող քեզ պաչի… դուք էլ ինձ

----------


## ivy

Երկնքից երեք խնձոր ընկավ, էդ էլ ուտենք ու ցրվենք  :Bye:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Երկնքից երեկ խնձոր ընկավ, էդ էլ ուտենք ու ցրվենք


 :LOL: ըհն, կիսենք, որ բոլորին ընկնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ես ո՞ւմ գրկեմ որ Մեֆը Պիրիտին գրկեց, մնացինք մենակ ես ու դու


նօ նօ նօ… Պիրիտը գրկում եվվային հետու դուք բոլորով գրկում եք ինձ, իսկ Պիրիտը Բյուրին… Բյուրին հետո ես եմ գրկում, որպես պատիժ…

----------


## LisBeth

> Երկնքից երեկ խնձոր ընկավ, էդ էլ ուտենք ու ցրվենք


Այվ կայնի հետաքրքիր պահերը նոր ա սկսվում, քանի սաղ խառն են ում ուզես կարաս պաչես

----------


## Գալաթեա

Թե խնձոր եք կիսում եմ, ինձ դույզն-ինչ մեծ թիքա տվեք, հեմոգլոբինս ցածր ա:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Թե խնձոր եք կիսում եմ, ինձ դույզն-ինչ մեծ թիքա տվեք, հեմոգլոբինս ցածր ա:


Ես իմ բաժինը տալիս եմ քեզ  :Kiss:

----------

Գալաթեա (18.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> նօ նօ նօ… Պիրիտը գրկում եվվային հետու դուք բոլորով գրկում եք ինձ, իսկ Պիրիտը Բյուրին… Բյուրին հետո ես եմ գրկում, որպես պատիժ…


Մեֆ Եվան ով ա, աչքիս դու շատ ես ոգևորվել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ Եվան ով ա, աչքիս դու շատ ես ոգևորվել


Enna

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Enna


 :Sad:  վայ քոռանամ ես, Մեֆ, աչքիս ծերությունն իրենը սկսում է ասել:

----------


## LisBeth

> Enna


ես համաձայն չեմ, Պիրիտին սաղի հետ գրկացրիք բացի ինձնից, ընդհանրապես ստեղ մեկը կա՞ ով ուզում ա ինձ գրկի

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ես համաձայն չեմ, Պիրիտին սաղի հետ գրկացրիք բացի ինձնից, ընդհանրապես ստեղ մեկը կա՞ ով ուզում ա ինձ գրկի


վույ-վույ, արի գրկեմ :Ծաղիկ: : Էնպես գրկեմ ոսկորներդ զգան,որ քեզ շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Սաղ հեչ, հենց գրեցի՝ "դույզն-ինչ"՝ Անժամանդրոսն եկավ  :Blush:

----------

LisBeth (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ես համաձայն չեմ, Պիրիտին սաղի հետ գրկացրիք բացի ինձնից, ընդհանրապես ստեղ մեկը կա՞ ով ուզում ա ինձ գրկի


ե՜ս  :Jpit: 
մենք դեռ խմելու պիտի գնանք

----------


## LisBeth

> ե՜ս 
> մենք դեռ խմելու պիտի գնանք


գարեջուր, տեկիլա, հիշում եմ  :Jpit: 

դե էնտեղ էլ ուզենք չուզենք կգրկենք իրար

----------


## LisBeth

> վույ-վույ, արի գրկեմ: Էնպես գրկեմ ոսկորներդ զգան,որ քեզ շատ եմ սիրում


դու տենց ուժեղ չես կարա գրկես, քո ոսկորները դա ավելի շուտ կզգան, ստեղ ուրիշ մաստի մարդ ա պետք, բայց գրկի քանի ազատ եմ

----------


## Պիրիտ

էս ինչ վիրտուալ օրգիա ա գնում  :LOL:  գրկում եմ բոլորիդ, առանձին-առանձին, տրամադրություն չկա, թե չէ ավելի խորանայի մանրամասների մեջ, թե ում ոնց  :Blush:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.04.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> գարեջուր, տեկիլա, հիշում եմ 
> 
> դե էնտեղ էլ ուզենք չուզենք կգրկենք իրար


հա, խմած մարդիկ հեշտ են գրկում իրար  :Jpit:  մանավանդ տեկիլայից հետո 
(ու սա հեչ թեմայից դուրս գրառում չի  :Tongue:  )

----------

LisBeth (18.04.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> դու տենց ուժեղ չես կարա գրկես, քո ոսկորները դա ավելի շուտ կզգան, ստեղ ուրիշ մաստի մարդ ա պետք, բայց գրկի քանի ազատ եմ


ոչինչ, ինձ օգնողներ կգտնվեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս ինչ վիրտուալ օրգիա ա գնում  գրկում եմ բոլորիդ, առանձին-առանձին, տրամադրություն չկա, թե չէ ավելի խորանայի մանրամասների մեջ, թե ում ոնց


Մանրամասները որ իմանաս, մի հատ էլ դու ես ինձնից նեղանալու  :Jpit: 
Նենց որ միանգամից գրկած: Կարոտեցի քեզ այ երիտասարդ:

----------


## Պիրիտ

Մի անգամ կգրկվենք անպայման Եվրոպաներում Բյուր ջան: Իսկ Հայաստանցիներին գրկելը շատ չի ուշահանա, Հայաստանով պետքա ֆռռամ մի հատ, հիմի մի քիչ խառն եմ, բայց էս գարուն պետքա արվի անպայման:

----------


## LisBeth

> էս ինչ վիրտուալ օրգիա ա գնում  գրկում եմ բոլորիդ, առանձին-առանձին,* տրամադրություն չկա, թե չէ ավելի խորանայի մանրամասների մեջ, թե ում ոնց*


սենց բաներ մի ասա, ստեղ սաղի երևակայությունները ուժեղ ա, օրինակ



> Մանրամասները որ իմանաս, մի հատ էլ դու ես ինձնից նեղանալու 
> Նենց որ միանգամից գրկած: Կարոտեցի քեզ այ երիտասարդ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես համաձայն չեմ, Պիրիտին սաղի հետ գրկացրիք բացի ինձնից, ընդհանրապես ստեղ մեկը կա՞ ով ուզում ա ինձ գրկի


Պիրիտ, մի հատ Լիզին գրկի… նեղացել ա… 

Պիրիտ, աչքիս վերջը ես ու դու ենք իրար գրկելու… սրանցից խեր չկա…

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆը ծխում ա արդեն

----------

Mephistopheles (18.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Պիրիտ, մի հատ Լիզին գրկի… նեղացել ա… 
> 
> Պիրիտ, աչքիս վերջը ես ու դու ենք իրար գրկելու… սրանցից խեր չկա…


վայ եկա՞ր

----------


## Պիրիտ

ակումբը ռեալ ցանկությունների վիրտուալ դրսևորումն է (c) Գաբրիել երրորդմասցի Մարկես

----------

Smokie (19.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆը ծխում ա արդեն


I do... out of disappointment

----------


## Պիրիտ

> սենց բաներ մի ասա, ստեղ սաղի երևակայությունները ուժեղ ա, օրինակ


հա, ես վախենում եմ պատկերացնել, թե դու ինչեր եք պատկերացնում

----------


## LisBeth

> I do... out of disappointment


արի գրկեմ

----------


## Պիրիտ

> Պիրիտ, մի հատ Լիզին գրկի… նեղացել ա… 
> 
> Պիրիտ, աչքիս վերջը ես ու դու ենք իրար գրկելու… սրանցից խեր չկա…


Իդեպ, էստեղ բոլորից ամենաքիչը քո ու Լիզի մասին գիտեմ, եթե Հայաստանում եք /երևի չէ/ կարող ենք մի օր հանդիպել, գրկվել:

----------


## LisBeth

> Իդեպ, էստեղ բոլորից ամենաքիչը քո ու Լիզի մասին գիտեմ, եթե Հայաստանում եք /երևի չէ/ կարող ենք մի օր հանդիպել, գրկվել:


մենք որ հանդիպեցինք քեզ հերթ չի հասնելու

----------


## LisBeth

> մենք որ հանդիպեցինք քեզ հերթ չի հասնելու


նկատի ունեմ Մեֆը ինձ շատ ա սիրում, ուշքը գնում ա իմ համար

----------


## Պիրիտ

> նկատի ունեմ Մեֆը ինձ շատ ա սիրում, ուշքը գնում ա իմ համար


ոչինչ, կսպասեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Պիրիտ

մի քիչ էլ օֆֆթոփենք. հավես սոց. էքսպերիմենտ ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իդեպ, էստեղ բոլորից ամենաքիչը քո ու Լիզի մասին գիտեմ, եթե Հայաստանում եք /երևի չէ/ կարող ենք մի օր հանդիպել, գրկվել:


մենակ դու չես  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

Մեֆ այ Մեֆ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ այ Մեֆ...


Yes

----------


## LisBeth

> Yes


are you jealous?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> are you jealous?


Yes… very

----------


## LisBeth

> Yes… very


me to



կգրկե՞ս ինձ գնամ քնեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Wow… of course… !!!!!

----------


## LisBeth

> Wow… of course… !!!!!


ապրես, դե դու գնա քնի, ես ստեղ տենամ Պիրիտի հետ ուր ենք հանդիպելու

----------

Պիրիտ (18.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ապրես, դե դու գնա քնի, ես ստեղ տենամ Պիրիտի հետ ուր ենք հանդիպելու


Hug him for me…

----------


## Պիրիտ

Nothing is real and nothing to get hung about  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.04.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

> Hug him for me…


իհարկե, եթե ինքը դեմ չլինի

----------


## Պիրիտ

էլի հետաքրքիր թեմատիկ վիդեոներ դնեմ, քանի չեն ջնջել էս մեծ ֆլուդը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իհարկե, եթե ինքը դեմ չլինի


And give him  a kiss

----------


## Smokie

***

----------

